# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Παναγία Τήνου [Agios Georgios, Panagia Ekatondapiliani, Apollo Express II, Hengist]

## Maroulis Nikos

¶γιος Γεώργιος στο λιμάνι της Κύθνου στις 30/08/2006.

Αγ.Γεωργιος.jpg

DSC00182.jpg


Τα απόνερα φεύγοντας απο το λιμάνι της Κύθνου και πηγαίνοντας για το λιμάνι της Σερίφου.

DSC00184.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

arriving in Kamares on 16/08/06.

Lucas

DSC_0078.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλο ενα ΒΑΠΟΡΙ,απο τα λιγα που εχουν μεινει.Εδω στις 9/7/2007 στον Πειραια.

Agios Georgios_Peiraias_9_7_2007.jpg

----------


## iletal1

> Αλλο ενα ΒΑΠΟΡΙ,απο τα λιγα που εχουν μεινει.Εδω στις 9/7/2007 στον Πειραια.
> 
> Agios Georgios_Peiraias_9_7_2007.jpg


ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΑΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΥ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ/2005

----------


## iletal1

> ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΑΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΥ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ/2005


ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΑΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΥ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ/2005

----------


## scoufgian

ενα απ τα εναπομειναντα πλοια της παλιας φρουρας.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2475

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραία φώτο φίλε *scoofgian*, από ένα πλοίο που σίγουρα το έχουμε ''παραμελήσει'' κάπως, φωτογραφικά.

----------


## Leo

Ενώ είναι και απο τα λίγα ΑΣΠΡΑ πλοία που μας έμειναν αλλά και θρύλος ιστορικά στο Αιγαίο. Γεινικά σήμερα ο scoufgian ζωγράφισε... Μας πρόλαβε μην του βγαίναμε μπροστά (και φωτογραφίζαμε πρώτοι) με το απαγορευτικό του σ/κ, που μας έκλεισε μέσα  :Razz: .

----------


## scoufgian

> Ενώ είναι και απο τα λίγα ΑΣΠΡΑ πλοία που μας έμειναν αλλά και θρύλος ιστορικά στο Αιγαίο. Γεινικά σήμερα ο scoufgian ζωγράφισε... Μας πρόλαβε μην του βγαίναμε μπροστά (και φωτογραφίζαμε πρώτοι) με το απαγορευτικό του σ/κ, που μας έκλεισε μέσα .


καλα με το απαγορευτικο θα φτασουμε μεχρι και στη διωρυγα του σουεζ για καμια φωτογραφια.ειδες φιλε leo!!!μια μηχανουλα στο ντουλαπακι του αυτοκινητου ειναι παντα χρησιμη οταν εισαι για δουλειες κοντα στο λιμανι του πειραια. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## iletal1

> καλα με το απαγορευτικο θα φτασουμε μεχρι και στη διωρυγα του σουεζ για καμια φωτογραφια.ειδες φιλε leo!!!μια μηχανουλα στο ντουλαπακι του αυτοκινητου ειναι παντα χρησιμη οταν εισαι για δουλειες κοντα στο λιμανι του πειραια.


έχουν κάνει κατι στα πλα'ι'νά παράθυρα ή εμένα μου φαίνεται κάπως?

----------


## scoufgian

> έχουν κάνει κατι στα πλα'ι'νά παράθυρα ή εμένα μου φαίνεται κάπως?


μαλλον τα χανε καθαρισει και πεφτοντας ο ηλιος πανω καθρεφτιζανε.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## iletal1

> μαλλον τα χανε καθαρισει και πεφτοντας ο ηλιος πανω καθρεφτιζανε..........


κάποια πρέπει να τα έχουν κλείσει ( τα πίσω ανοίγματα τα μεγάλα)?

----------


## scoufgian

> κάποια πρέπει να τα έχουν κλείσει ( τα πίσω ανοίγματα τα μεγάλα)?


δυστυχως δεν εχω ταξιδεψει μ αυτο το πλοιο για να σου πω πως ηταν πρωτα κι αν εχουν κανει καποια μετασκευη,sorry  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια ειδα στο syros-observer κατι το πολυ παραξενο.Το βαπορι ενω ειχε φυγει κανονικα για το δρομολογιο του,εκανε πριν απο λιγα λεπτα αποτομη αναστροφη στο υψος του Σουνιου και γυριζει προς τα πισω!!!Δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογω απαγορευτικου,αλλα ακομα και ετσι να ειναι,το αφησαν να φυγει και μετα του λενε γυρνα πισω;Οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μας διαφωτησει. :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Πάντως πάει με τα μίλια του οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι μηχανή αλλά απαγορευτικό, αφού και ο καιρός που περιμένουνε σήμερα είναι για το Δυτικό Αιγαίο κι όχι για το Ανατολικό. Πολλές φορές έχει γίνει να τα γυρίζουν πίσω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο *karystos*. Έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές να γυρίζουν πίσω πλοία, που παρά τις προσδοκίες τους τα βρίσκουν ...σκούρα.  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ενώ είναι και απο τα λίγα ΑΣΠΡΑ πλοία που μας έμειναν αλλά και θρύλος ιστορικά στο Αιγαίο...


Πράγματι ''θρύλος ιστορικά στο Αιγαίο''.

Πρώην *ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, APOLLO EXPRESS 2, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ,* και νυν *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*.

*ΕΔΩ* μία φοβερή φωτογραφία από το *FAKTA*, στα αρχικά στάδια της κατασκευής του.

Και μία σημερινή φώτο του πλοίου στον Πειραιά.

Ag. Georgios.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Του φακτά ιστορικη πολύ και σπάνια σίγουρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επισης αλλες δυο φωτογραφιες,εντυπωσιακες και τρομεκτικες απο το Σουηδο...
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hengist_1972_kr_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hengist_1972_ex.htm
Στην πρωτη τα βαπορια συγκρουστηκαν τελικα (πιο παλια ειχε και φωτογραφια που τα εδειχνε να ακουμπανε,τωρα ισως την εβγαλε),στη δευτερη το βαπορι εχει βει στη στερια...Ευτυχως ομως ειναι ακομα ζωντανο,υγειες και καμαρωτο ομορφαινοντας τα λιμανια μας. :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Μα καλά πόσο τυχερός στην ατυχία του είναι να έβγαλε φωτογραφία σε αυτή τη σκηνή?

----------


## Apostolos

Ελα μωρέ λαμαρίνες είναι ψίλααα πραματα  :Smile:

----------


## karystos

Τα HENGIST και HORSA στα ναυπηγεία του γαλλικού πολεμικού ναυτικου Arsenal de Brest. Αυτά και το SENLAC που ναυπηγήθηκε ένα χρόνο αργότερα είναι τα μόνα επιβατικά πλοία που χτίστηκαν σε ναυπηγεία του γαλλικού πολεμικού ναυτικού.

HENGIST-HORSA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αφου σχέδια τους έχουμε, γιατί δεν τα ξαναφτιάχνουμε λίιιγο ποιό μοντέρνα? Έτσι και αλλιώς είναι ότι καλύτερο για την ακτοπλοϊα μας

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η πρωτη φωτογραφια που ανεβαζω απο τη συντομη ανοδο μου στην Αθηνα...Αφιερωμενες στους απανταχου καραβολατρες γιατι μονο ενα ωραιο βαπορι,η θαλασσα και το ηλιοβασιλεμα μπορουν να χαρισουν τετοιες εικονες...Αγιος Γεωργιος λοιπον στις 13/2/2008 στον Πειραια...

Agios_Georgios_13_2_2008_Peiraias.JPG

Agios_Georgios_13_2_2008_Peiraias_2.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Η πρώτη σου φωτογραφία όπως και όλες του ΛΑΤΟ είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ.
Και πολύ Ρομαντίκ

----------


## raflucgr

sailing from Adamas on 17/08/06.

Lucas

DSC_0092.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Nice photos luca

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα κατα την εξοδο...
AGIOS GEORGIOS.jpg

----------


## polykas

Από το πέρασμα του πλοίου από την Τήνο.Αναχώρηση γαι Σύρο --Πειραιά με αρκετή σοροκάδα.





p-e.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Ως Ηengist με τα χρώματα της ένδοξης SEALINK (foto Jens-Peter Kranz) και ως Romilda της GA Ferries, όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα(από τη συλλογή μου).

hengist.jpg

romilda e.x hengist.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.jpgώς άγιος γεώργιος στο λιμάνι της νάξου. 5-8-2004.

----------


## polykas

Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή.*Τήνος*








1 (16).jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ρεμέτζο στον Μέριχα

ag.georgios_kythnos.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Haddock

Για να δούμε το ρεμέτζο του στην Κύθνο από μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία... Αφιερωμένη στους ακούραστους ναυτικούς μας...

Ag.Georgios_Remetzo_Kythnos.jpg

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## esperos

Σε  όλους  τους  Γιώργους  του  Nautilia  

                        '' ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  ΠΟΛΛΑ ''


AGIOS GEORGIOS.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια απο μενα, και επισης  χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους Γιωργους

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο παει στο νεο μωλο Δραπετσωνας

----------


## Leo

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω θα μείνει εκτός δρομολογίων για διάφορες επιθεωρήσεις.... Ένα απο τα πλοία που θα κάνει ενα δρομολόγιο την εβρομάδα θα είναι ο Πρέβελης.... ποιο άλλο πλοίο?

----------


## Apostolos

To Πήγασος???

----------


## Leo

Μου είπε ένα "πουλάκι" ότι σήμερα μετά από παάρα πολύ καιρό λειτουργούσε το ais του... δηλαδή βάλανε μπρός ηλεκτομημαχνή  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

εχουμε τουλαχιστον ενα αξιο αντικαταστατη του Μηλος..το Αγιος γεωργιος...

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου καλά τα λες αλλα έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα εγώ το βλέπω πιο πιθανό να λέμε "αν μείνει σωθήκαμε" κι όχι "καήκαμε".

----------


## Vortigern

an meini pragmatika sothikame...

----------


## Vortigern

an meini sothikame gt ein a3iologo karavi...

----------


## plori

Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε οτι το μονοπώλιο που υπάρχει σε συμβατικό πλοίο βέβαια δεν υπολογίζουμε το γερασμένο και πολύ αργό Ρομίλντα θα δίνει το δικαίωμα στο Γεωργιος να κάνει οτι θέλει και όπως το θέλει.

----------


## Vortigern

3erei kaneis an o vadouris agorase kanena ploio apo thn NEL?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Thanos (Sifnos) RizLa* αφού πρώτα σε καλωσορίσω στη παρέα, θα μου επιτρέψεις μία - δύο παρατηρήσεις.

Πρώτα - πρώτα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο *μονοπώλειο* στην Σίφνο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος και του κ. Βεντούρη. Δεν γνωρίζω αν έρχονται άλλα και ποιά πλοία στο νησί σου, αλλά μόνος σου ανάφερες τα *Ρομίλντα* και *Δημητρούλα*.

Αν πράγματι (δεν το γνωρίζω) δεν ενεργοποιείται άλλη εταιρεία στη Σίφνο (Blue Star, HSW), μήπως αυτό γίνεται γιατί δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό ενδιαφέρον, και άρα θα ''καείτε'' (όπως λες) όχι αν παραμείνει το Αγ. Γεώργιος αλλά αν φύγει γιατί τότε θα υπάρχει *πραγματικό* μονοπώλειο (GA FERRIES) ???

Τέλος έχεις κάποιο επιχείρημα όσον αφορά το _''αν μείνει αυτό το καράβι (Αγ. Γεώργιος) θα έχουμε κανένα ατύχημα''_ ??? Αναφέρεσαι στην παλαιότητα του ??? Αν ναι, δεν νομίζω ότι ατυχήματα παθαίνουν μόνο τα παλιά πλοία, από την εποχή του ...Τιτανικού μέχρι και το Sea Diamond. Aν πάλι αναφέρεσαι στην κατάσταση του πλοίου (κακοσυντηρημένο ???) καλό θα ήταν να μας παρέθετες κάποια στοιχεία.

----------


## Vortigern

Καλως σας βρηκα ολους........οσον αφορα το πλοιο ειναι καλα συντιρημενο..

Ενα αλλο θεμα που θελω να ρωτησο ειναι ποτε δρομολογειτε το *Mega jet* στην γραμμη Πειραιας-Σιφνος-Σαντορινι-Ηρακλειο??Γνωριζει κανεις? :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

Α κ οσο αφορα για το ρομιλντα θα ελεγα οτι
Περναει απο Σιφνο μονο τριτι κ πεμτη κανει κ 7, 7:30 ωρες...σε αντιθεση που το Αγιος γεωργιος περναει Δευτερα-Τεταρτη-Παρασκευη-Σαββατο...

----------


## plori

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο με την οριστική ημερομηνία δρομολόγησης του πλοίου μετά την ετήσια; :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο με την οριστική ημερομηνία δρομολόγησης του πλοίου μετά την ετήσια;


Αρχες Ιουνιου αρχιζει παλι τα δρομολογεια του....αντε καλα ταξιδια να εχεi..

----------


## Panos80

Πω πω εχεις κολλησει και θαβεις το κακομοιρο το πλοιο. Σε πληροφορω οτι οταν εκανε παροναξια πριν μερικα χρονια ειχα φαει κατι ξυγιρισμενα εφταρακια και οχταρακια (μποφωρ ) και δεν επαιρνε χαμπαρι. Αν δε κανω λαθος εισαι λατρης των νεων "κουτιων". Θελω ομως να δω τα νεα κουτια, που σε λιγο δε θα τα ξεχωριζουμε μεταξυ τους , σε τι κατασταση θα ειναι οταν φτασουν τα χρονια του Γιωργη. Αν τα φτασουν!

----------


## plori

Νομίζω και εγώ οτι θα πρέπει να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτική στην αναφορα μας για το Αγιος Γεώργιος και να μην ξεχνάμε οτι έχει δουλέψει χρόνια με επιτυχία στα νερά του Αιγαίου και επίσης όταν τα ταχύπλοα που φεύγουν τότε κάποια σαν το Γεώργιος και το Ρομίλντα εξυπερετούν τα νησιά μας και επίσης δεν φταίει ο Βεντούρης που άλλος εφοπλιστής δεν βάζει πλοίο στις Δ.Κυκλάδες γιατί εαν υπήρχε και ήθελε θα το έκανε .

----------


## Nautikos II

> και επίσης όταν τα ταχύπλοα που φεύγουν τότε κάποια σαν το Γεώργιος και το Ρομίλντα εξυπερετούν τα νησιά μας


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι φιλε μου, το Agios Georgios ακομα και σαν εργατη να το δουμαι, ειναι ενας αξιος εργατης

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια εχω ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ και ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΤΕΙ να διαβαζω τον πολεμο εναντιον του Γιωργη.Ειναι ενα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ βαπορι που λογω ηλικιας και τιμης των καυσιμων παει 16,5-17 κομβους.Σιγουρα δε βαζει φωτια στη θαλασσα (  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  ) αλλα εχει χωρους,ειναι αριστο στο ταξιδεμα και εξυπηρετει μια χαρα τη γραμμη.Θα μπορουσε να εχει 1,5 κομβο παραπανω και να ειναι τελειο,αλλα δυστυχως δεν τον εχει.Για να δουμε αν παρει ποδι το Σεπτεμβρη τι θα κανετε και πως θα το αναζητατε,στη Σιφνο αλλα και στις αλλες Δυτικες Κυκλαδες.

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα και με τους 4 προλαλήσαντες. Το καραβάκι είναι μια χαρά και αρκετά προσεγμένο για την ηλικία του.... Τιμή για τις δυτικές κυκλάδες και παρακάλτε να ΜΗΝ πάρει πόδι... Εξάλου το καλοκαίρι που έχετε και δυό?? γρήγορα διαλέξτε αυτά να ταξιδέψετε... και αγκαλίαστε τον Οκώβρη που θα σας σας φέρνει τα προς το ζείν όπως ακούραστα κάνει αρκετά χρόνια στις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## despo

Αυτος ο Κυριος που θελει να παρει ποδι, ας ψάχνει μετα να πηγαινει στο νησι του. Εκτος και αν ειναι επιβατης του καλοκαιριου οποτε θα εξυπηρετηθει αριστα με τα 'παμφθηνα' ταχυπλοα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Πω πω εχεις κολλησει και θαβεις το κακομοιρο το πλοιο. Σε πληροφορω οτι οταν εκανε παροναξια πριν μερικα χρονια ειχα φαει κατι ξυγιρισμενα εφταρακια και οχταρακια (μποφωρ ) και δεν επαιρνε χαμπαρι. Αν δε κανω λαθος εισαι λατρης των νεων "κουτιων". Θελω ομως να δω τα νεα κουτια, που σε λιγο δε θα τα ξεχωριζουμε μεταξυ τους , σε τι κατασταση θα ειναι οταν φτασουν τα χρονια του Γιωργη. Αν τα φτασουν!


Δν ειμαι λατρεις τον νεων ''κουτιων'' ισα ισα ακριβος το αντιθετο....

----------


## Haddock

Παρόλα τα χρονάκια του, ο βάπορας Hengist είναι το σκυλί της γραμμής όπως ήταν το Vortigern. Τέτοια βαπόρια δεν θα ξαναδείτε, γι αυτό χαρείτε τα όσο μπορείτε. Μη βιάζεστε, σε μερικά χρόνια, θα μπορείτε να χαίρεστε τις κορεάτικες κονσέρβες όπως και η Παροναξία...

----------


## Vortigern

> Παρόλα τα χρονάκια του, ο βάπορας Hengist είναι το σκυλί της γραμμής όπως ήταν το Vortigern. Τέτοια βαπόρια δεν θα ξαναδείτε, γι αυτό χαρείτε τα όσο μπορείτε. Μη βιάζεστε, σε μερικά χρόνια, θα μπορείτε να χαίρεστε τις κορεάτικες κονσέρβες όπως και η Παροναξία...


Exei agapithi eidi..

----------


## Haddock

Αγαπητέ Θάνο, που είδες να αναφέρομαι για αγάπη προς το Αγ. Γεώργιος ή το Μήλος Εξπρές; Ανέφερα ότι όσο το Vortigern ήταν αρωγός στις Δυτικές με το έργο του, άλλο τόσο έργο προσφέρει το Hengist. Πουθενά δεν είπα ότι πρέπει να αγαπηθεί ένα σκαρί. Είναι έτερον εκάτερον, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει σύγχυση ως προς αυτό. Έγραψα για την προσφορά έργου, μην τα μπερδεύεις με προσωπικούς συναισθηματισμούς!

----------


## NAXOS

Καλημερα σε ολους
Μονο ενας πολυ νεος φιλε THANOS θα μπορουσε να μιλαει ετσι για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ που δεν ξερει την ιστορια του πλοιου και των αλλων της φουρνιας του και το τι εχουν τραβηξει αυτα τα πλοια για να οδηγησουν τα νησια μας στην αναπτυξη που εχουν σημερα και ν ανοιξουν το δρομο στα "ΚΟΥΤΙΑ" οπως τα λενε μερικοι.
Παντως για να μην υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για τη γραμμη μαλλον κατι συμβαινει με τα οικονομικα αποτελεσματα της.Αφου και ο καπεταν Μακης που εφετος ψαχνεται που να "χωσει"τα καραβια του δεν βαζει πλοιο στη γραμμη (εκτος των αγονων που εχει).
Πιστευω οτι οι λογοι που το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ειναι ακομα στη γραμμη ειναι οτι ακριβως δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνιστης και οτι ο πλοιοκτητης του ειναι απο τη ΚΙΜΩΛΟ.
Παντως ας εχωμε λιγο περισσοτερο σεβασμο στους ηρωικους παπουδες της σημερινης ατιθασης νεολαιας της ακτοπολοιας μας....

----------


## milos express

> Παρόλα τα χρονάκια του, ο βάπορας Hengist είναι το σκυλί της γραμμής όπως ήταν το Vortigern. Τέτοια βαπόρια δεν θα ξαναδείτε, γι αυτό χαρείτε τα όσο μπορείτε. Μη βιάζεστε, σε μερικά χρόνια, θα μπορείτε να χαίρεστε τις κορεάτικες κονσέρβες όπως και η Παροναξία...


παιδια μην συγκρινετε ανομοια πραγματα το vortigern στη 12 ετη πειρα του στις δ. κυκλαδες να μου πειτε τις βλαβες του... και επεισης το χρονο ταξιδιου.. 5,15 για ΣΙΦΝΟ  TO 1989 TO 2008 6.00 σε τι να συγκριθει? στο garaze καμια σχεση ..και ο  ιδιοκτητης καπεταν-μηνας! και καπετανιος στελιοσ βιτσαρας.. τι ψαχνετε....

----------


## Haddock

Milos Express, δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία για την αγάπη των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων για το βαπόρι των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου. Τα βαπόρια είναι κονταδελφά και μπορούμε να τα συγκρίνουμε. Το 1989, που αναφέρεις, το Vortigern, ήταν 20 χρονών και οι μηχανές ήταν σχετικά μέσης ηλικίας. Σήμερα, το Hengist, είναι 36 χρονών με γερασμένες μηχανές, και σας εξυπηρετεί αξιοπρεπέστατα χειμώνα καλοκαίρι! Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι το Μήλος Εξπρές, ως πλοίο 39 ετών θα είχε τον ίδιο δρόμο τη σήμερον ημέρα???? Μη συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα! ;-)

----------


## milos express

> Milos Express, δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία για την αγάπη των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων για το βαπόρι των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου. Τα βαπόρια είναι κονταδελφά και μπορούμε να τα συγκρίνουμε. Το 1989, που αναφέρεις, το Vortigern, ήταν 20 χρονών και οι μηχανές ήταν σχετικά μέσης ηλικίας. Σήμερα, το Hengist, είναι 36 χρονών με γερασμένες μηχανές, και σας εξυπηρετεί αξιοπρεπέστατα χειμώνα καλοκαίρι! Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι το Μήλος Εξπρές, ως πλοίο 39 ετών θα είχε τον ίδιο δρόμο τη σήμερον ημέρα???? Μη συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα! ;-)


μα αυτο θελω να σου πω μιλαμε για τα βαπορια βεντετες πριν απο 20 χρονια και εμεις εδω εχουμε το ιδιο δηλαδη οταν ειμουν 10 χρονων και εκαναν κοντρες το μηλος ο γεωργιος και  ο απολλωνας  ειμαι τωρα 30 και το ιδιο βαπορι κανει κοντρες με το ROMILDA την μ.πεμπτη τι μου λες τωρα!
και το εισητηριο εχει 5 ευρω διαφορα απ το ταχυπλοο στις μισες ωρες!1!!

----------


## Haddock

> παιδια μην συγκρινετε ανομοια πραγματα το vortigern.... τι ψαχνετε....





> ιδιο βαπορι κανει κοντρες με το ROMILDA την μ.πεμπτη τι μου λες τωρα!
> και το εισητηριο εχει 5 ευρω διαφορα απ το ταχυπλοο στις μισες ωρες!1!!


Δηλαδή, αν σήμερα ήταν το Μήλος Εξπρές στη γραμμή σας, θα μένατε ευχαριστημένοι??? Από τα λεγόμενα σου, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν θα είχατε κανένα πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι???

Αφού σας αρέσουν τα ταχύπλοα, να σας στείλουμε ένα BS με ανταλλαγή του Αγ. Γεώργιος. Τουλάχιστον, στην Παροναξία, ο γερό βάπορας θα εκτιμηθεί περισσότερο... Ουφφφ πια... :shock:

----------


## Apostolos

Μην μπερδεύουμε τις όμορφες αναμνήσεις μας απο παλαιά πλοία με την πραγματικότητα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι φιλε Αποστολε εχεις δικιο.Η μονη πραγματικοτητα που βλεπω εγω ειναι ενα πολυ καλοταξιδο,ευρυχωρο και συνεπες βαπορι που εξυπηρετει τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες σχεδον μονο του εδω και πολυ καιρο.Τα μονα δυο αρνητικα που βλεπω ειναι.Πρωτο και μικρο η ταχυτητα που θα μπορουσε να ειναι 1,5-2 κομβους πανω αλλα απο την αλλη δεν παει και τον επιταφιο.Δευτερο και απαραδεκτο η τιμη των εισητηριων του.Αν αυτο διορθωθει δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλο αρνητικο για το βαπορι. :Wink:

----------


## milos express

> Ναι φιλε Αποστολε εχεις δικιο.Η μονη πραγματικοτητα που βλεπω εγω ειναι ενα πολυ καλοταξιδο,ευρυχωρο και συνεπες βαπορι που εξυπηρετει τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες σχεδον μονο του εδω και πολυ καιρο.Τα μονα δυο αρνητικα που βλεπω ειναι.Πρωτο και μικρο η ταχυτητα που θα μπορουσε να ειναι 1,5-2 κομβους πανω αλλα απο την αλλη δεν παει και τον επιταφιο.Δευτερο και απαραδεκτο η τιμη των εισητηριων του.Αν αυτο διορθωθει δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλο αρνητικο για το βαπορι.


αρα λοιπον φιλοι μου ερχεστε στα λογια μου. 1 ον μικρο. 2. αργο 3, ακριβο. καλος η κακος η γραμμη εχει ανεβει σε μεταφορικο ογκο κυριως φορτηγων και καλος η κακος δεν μας επαρκει ... αλλα πολλα ακουγονται αναμενονται εκπληξεις...... υπομονη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ερχομαι ακριβως στα λογια σου φιλε milos express.Το βαπορι δεν το θεωρω μικρο ουτε τρομερα αργο.Σιγουρα οχι γρηγορο οπως λεω και παραπανω βεβαια.Το μονο του μεγαλο αρνητικο ειναι οι τιμες,πραγμα για το οποιο δεν ευθυνεται αυτο αλλα η εταιρεια. :Wink:

----------


## plori

Καθημερινά γίνομαστε μάρτυρες έαν το ένα πλοίο είναι καλό εαν το άλλο πλοίο εαν υπήρχε θα ηταν καλύτερο και παει λέγοντας......θα πρέπει αυτο να σταματήσει εδω ,να ευχηθούμε στα πλοία μας καλά ταξίδια εν όψη καλοκαιριού και το Σεπτέμβριο πάλι βλέπουμε ή θα γίνει κάτι νέο στη γραμμή ή πάλι θα λέμε ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το Αγιος Γεώργιος και στην τελική εαν θέλει κάποιος εφοπλιστης να δρομολογήση νέο πλοίο στην γραμμή "ιδου η Ρόδος εδώ και το πήδημα" και δεν φταιει κανένας Βεντούρης ή Μάκης ;

----------


## Haddock

Plori, έχεις δίκιο και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση. Θα πρότεινα στους νησιώτες και ταξιδιώτες των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων να συνεχίσουμε τον διάλογο σε αυτή την ενότητα. Το θέμα γίνεται ενδιαφέρον με τα στοιχεία που βρήκα στη Στατιστική Υπηρεσία για τις Ακτοπλοϊκές γραμμές.

----------


## Sorokxos

Παιδια το θεμα ειναι οτι η γραμμη των Δυτ. Κυκλαδων εχει πολυ περισσοτερες δυντοτητες. Η κινηση αυτη που παρουσιαζεται ειναι το maximum που μπορουν να μεταφερουν τα πλοια - πλοιο που την εξυπηρετει. Πως θα ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος αν δεν υπαρχουν επιπλεον εισητηρια? Πως θα ερθει στα νησια ο επιβατης αν δεν υπαρχουν εισητηρια επιστροφης? ειναι φυσικο να πανε στην Παροναξια που υπαρχει πληθωρα επιλογων.... Εγω τουλαχιστον θεωρω οτι καποιοι κρατουν τη γραμμη ετσι γιατι αυτο τους βολευει.... Και δυστυχως την πληρωνουμε εμεις..... Επιπλεον για καντε μια συγκριση τιμων αναμεσα στη Σιφνο και στην Παρο...

----------


## Leo

> Παιδια το θεμα ειναι οτι η γραμμη των Δυτ. Κυκλαδων εχει πολυ περισσοτερες δυντοτητες. Η κινηση αυτη που παρουσιαζεται ειναι το maximum που μπορουν να μεταφερουν τα πλοια - πλοιο που την εξυπηρετει. Πως θα ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος αν δεν υπαρχουν επιπλεον εισητηρια? Πως θα ερθει στα νησια ο επιβατης αν δεν υπαρχουν εισητηρια επιστροφης? ειναι φυσικο να πανε στην Παροναξια που υπαρχει πληθωρα επιλογων.... Εγω τουλαχιστον θεωρω οτι καποιοι κρατουν τη γραμμη ετσι γιατι αυτο τους βολευει.... Και δυστυχως την πληρωνουμε εμεις..... Επιπλεον για καντε μια συγκριση τιμων αναμεσα στη Σιφνο και στην Παρο...


Φίλε Sorokxos βρίσκω λίγο τραβηγμένο αυτό που λες. Δηλαδή το ότι αν θέλω να πάω στην Σέριφο φέτος δεν θα πάω επειδή δεν έχει εισιτήριο και θα πάω στην Πάρο που έχει . Μου ακούγεται κάπως αυτό.... δνε νομίζω ότι πάιζει.
Από την άλλη γεγονός είναι ότι οι δυτικές Κυκλάδες έχουν μια μιζέρια με τα πλοία και ενίοτε  δεν έχουν καν πλοίο όπως συνέβη  και στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν είχε μεγαλή ζήτηση θα υπήρχαν και τα ανάλογα δρομολόγια/πλοία. Αν δηλαδή υπήρχε πίεση από τα τουριτικά γραφεία θα υπήρχαν σίγουρα και οι ανάλογες αναπροσαρμογές σε δρομολόγια/πλοία. Υπάρχει όμως τόση κίνηση?

----------


## Apostolos

Ο φίλος ίσως να ήθελε να πεί πως μία ποιοτικότερη σύνδεση με συγκεκριμένες ώρες, υψηλές ταχύτητες και προγραματισμένα δρομολόγια θα είχαν αποτέλεσμα την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής. Αλλα κακά τα ψέματα, όταν ό άλλος ακούει 2 πλοία και 1 ταχυπλοο το καλοκαίρι και για να βρεί εισητήριο επιστροφής πρέπει να κάνει τάμα, πώς ό άλλος θα επιλέξει Δ. Κυκλάδες?

----------


## karystos

Η γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων έχει δυνατότητες αλλά δεν έχει βαπόρια. Ένας γνωστός μου που θέλει ο άνθρωπος να ταξιδεύει ανθρώπινα κι όχι με τις κουδουνίστρες ήθελε να πάει στη Σίφνο στις 19 του μήνα ημέρα Πέμπτη και δεν έχει βαπόρι κανονικό οπότε αναγκάστηκε να αλλάξει τα ξενοδοχεία για να φύγει την Παρασκευή 7.25 το πρωί με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. 'Αμα φύγει κι αυτό τι θα κάνει; Θα πάει κάπου αλλού.

----------


## Sorokxos

Φιλε Leo ακριβως αυτο γινεται. Ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικα με τον τουρισμο και ξερω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες ακυρωσεις δωματιων εξαιτιας της ελλειψης εισητηριων. Ο ξενος που ερχεται στην Ελλαδα δε θα καθησει στον Πειραια να περιμενει να βρει εισητηριο την επομενη μερα. Απλα θα μπει σε ενα αλλο καραβι. Κι εγω αυτο θα εκανα. Τωρα γιατι δεν αντιδρουν οι τοπικοι φορεις.... Δεν ξερω... Ή τουλαχιστον ελπιζω να μη συμβαινει αυτο που υποπτευομαι....

----------


## nautikos

Κατα τις 11:00 εμπαινε στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη, αντε να τελειωσει τις επισκευες να μπει και αυτο στον αγωνα.

----------


## serifos

παλαιοτερα οι δ.κυκλαδες ειχαν 2 πλοια+highspeed κτλ  και δουλευαν και τα δυο.....εαν εχει πλοια, ο κοσμος ταξιδευει,εαν εχει ενα πλοιο η δεν βολευουν τα δρομολογια ο αλλος το σκεφτεται...ακομα τα στοιχεια δειχνουν οτι δεν εχει κινηση η γραμμη αλλα αυτη η κινηση μοιραζεται σε 1-2  πλοια οχι σε 5-6 που εχουν οι αν.κυκλαδες..απο ραφηνα φευγουν 4 πλοια,highspeed,seajet για ανδρο-τηνο-μυκονο ε, δεν πηγαινοερχοντα ολα γεματα..Το Γεωργιος ειναι μια χαρα,τις ταχυτητες της πηνελοπης να ειχε μονο...το milos express ειναι ιστορια για δ.κυκλαδες,χρονια στη γραμμη,σταθερο και δεν ειναι μονο το πλοιο αλλα το συνολο καπετανιος-πληρωμα-εταιρεια που για μας ηταν γνωστοι φιλοι κτλ..

----------


## milos express

παιδια οσες περισσοτερες επιλογες εχει ο επιβατης τοσο καλυτερα ειναι.
η παροναξια φετος απαριθμει 3 χαι 2 blue star. ανθη μαρινα, ροδανθη, ρομιντα και δημητρουλα τις αγονες, πρεβελης. κοραις. και οι αιολοι. και θα βαλει και το νησος μυκονος για σαμο και εκρεμει και το sardinia λοιπον τι να λεμε εμεις δεν ψηφιζουμε? η μηπως δεν κανουμε φορ. δηλωση!!
....καταραμενος τοπος..

----------


## Leo

Εξέρχεται από του Βασιλειάδη οσονούπω. Την θέση του θα πάρει το Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ.

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο των δυτικών Κυκλάδων, από τα λίγα λευκά σκαριά που έχουν απομείνει, πανέμορφο και απαστράπτον, όπως το είδα χθές το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, καμαρώστε το:

ageorgios.jpg

----------


## n-k

Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος αναχωρεί από Σίφνο στο πρώτο ταξίδι μετά την ετήσια συντήρησή του (14 Ιουνίου).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Λεο η παραπανω φωτογραφια σου ειναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ εσενα αλλα και το βαποραρο που υπαρχει για να μας θυμιζει αλλες (οχι πολυ μακρινες) εποχες.

----------


## grangelo

Ξερει κανεις εαν το ΑΙS του πλοιου εχει καποιο προβλημα; Μετα τις 10 του μηνος που ηταν  στου Βασιλειαδη  μονο μια φορα φανηκε στο λιμανι της Σιφνου.

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίο το καραβάκι ρε παιδιά....
AGIOS GEORGIOS.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Ποιό ωραίο από ποτέ.Σαν καινούργιο είναι.Φοβερό, που δεν το θέλουν κιόλας.

----------


## Leo

Να και το ais που δουλεύει.

ageorgios.JPG

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο μέχρι 19,3 έπιασε πηγαίνοντας Πειραιά :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στον *Leo*, τον *Νίκο*, τον *Polyca*, τον *rocinante*, τον *Roi Baudouin*, τον *Jolly Roger*, τον *Paroskayac* , την *kalypso*, τον *espero*............

.......... και σε *όλους* αυτούς που στα ταξίδια τους μετράνε *θαλασσοπούλια* και όχι τα μίλια που γράφει το ...κοντέρ.

AGIOS GEORGIOS_1.jpg

AGIOS GEORGIOS_2.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστούμε φίλε για τις όμορφες φότο που μας προσφέρεις και όλλες είναι άψογες ο βάπορας ο τζόρτζης μια χαρα είναι και ας γράφει το κοντέρ όσο κρατάει θα ταξιδεύει και να ομωρφένει τα τοπία

----------


## Haddock

Αυτές δεν είναι φωτογραφίες, αλλά αναγκαία δόση για εθισμένους καραβόπληκτους! Τι καλλίγραμες καμπύλες είναι αυτές! Ο φακός σας έχει αποθανατίσει σε όλο του το μεγαλείο, το παράστημα του μεγαλοπρεπούς καθρέφτη του Hengist. Δε χορταίνεις να χαίρεσαι τούτο το λυγερό και ντελικάτο σκαρί! Πάλι καλά που χορτάσαμε ταξίδια όταν δούλεψε από Ραφήνα στην Παροναξία. Μας έχει λείψει η Μαγική Τριάδα της Βρέστης. Να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## Rocinante

Ε αμα βλεπεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες πως να μην επιβεβαιωνεσε για την αδυναμια σου για καποια πλοια. Με ρωτουν πολλοι : Γιατι τοση συμπαθεια για το Πηνελοπη; Ε να οριστε δειτε τον αδελφο της....
Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο

----------


## giorgos....

Το *¶γιος Γεώργιος* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην αναχώρηση του για Δ. Κυκλάδες..
IMG_1327.JPG
IMG_1331.JPG

----------


## marsant

Δεν ξερω αμα το ξερετε οι πιο πολλοι αλλα το Αγιος Γεωργιος εχει παντα μια κλιση(δηλαδη γερνει).Απο φιλο που ηταν υπαρχος στο πλοιο οταν λεγοταν Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη μου ειχε πει οτι ειχε γινει λαθος στο σαβουρωμα και ετσι το πλοιο φορτωνεται παντα απο την πλευρα που ειναι πιο πολυ σηκωμενο για να ισσοροπησει.

----------


## giorgos....

την κλίση την είχαν παρατηρήσει όλοι πιστεύω. απλά δέν γνωρίζαμε τον λόγο και σε ευχαριστούμε που μας το εξήγησες..

----------


## Apostolos

Αν ισχύει θα πρέπει να ξηλωθούν πολλές καρφωμένες καρέκλες απο την ΔΕΕΠ

----------


## kalypso

δεν είναι το μόνο που γέρνει......

----------


## apollo_express

Τα παράθυρα στο πλάι τα έβαψαν ή τα έκλεισαν;

----------


## nautikos

> Τα παράθυρα στο πλάι τα έβαψαν ή τα έκλεισαν;


Οχι απλα γυαλιζουν απο το φως που πεφτει πανω τους και φαινονται σαν ασπρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουν τοποθετήσει ιδικό φίλμ που δέν επιτρέπει στο παραπανήσιο φώς του ήλιου να περνά μέσα.

----------


## giorgos....

Πάντως το πλοίο έχει δυνατότητες και αυτό φαίνεται και απο την ταχύτητα που χτυπάει φέτος μετά τη καλή επισκευή που έκανε ο βεντούρης. αρκεί μια ματιά στο AIS για να δεί κανείς τα 19,5 μίλια μέγιστης ταχύτητας.. 
Και για το φίλο thanos.. δέν νομίζω πως είναι άσχημα 5 ώρες και 45 λεπτά για Σίφνο. τέτοιες ταχύτητες δέν ξέρω αν τις είχε το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. και το καράβι είναι προσεγμένο, αστράφτει μέσα και έξω..

----------


## marsant

Oντως μια χαρα παει το Αγιος Γεωργιος.Παντως φιλε Γιωργο μην κοιτας την μεγιστη που γραφει το AIS γιατι απο ταξιδι σε ταξιδι παει πιο κατω σε μερικα καραβια(οχι σε ολα) οταν πατας vessel details και βλεπεις την μεγιστη.Δηλαδη το βαπορι μπορει να τα εχει ξεπερασει τα 19.5.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια μην το πειτε ουτε του παπα...Το βαπορι ηταν μια χαρα και με χαμηλη ταχυτητα,ποσο μαλλον τωρα που εχει ανεβασει ρυθμους...

----------


## plori

Θα πρέπει να σας πω ότι και εγώ στην "διαμάχη" που είχαμε για το πλοίο είχα ταχθεί υπερ του.Αλλά θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίζουμε και την αγανάκτηση του επιβάτη να ταξιδεύει με ένα πλοίο που έχει δυνατότητες και να μην τις εκμεταλεύονται .Θα μου πείτε οτι το πλοίο δεν είχε κάνει ετήσια ,ναι θα σημφωνήσω, τώρα λοιπόν απο εδώ και στο εξής και ειδικά το χειμώνα το πλοίο θα πρέπει να ταξιδεύει όχι λιγότερο απο 17,5 κόμβους.Ας σκεφτούμε την απόσταση Πειραιά-Σίφνο σε 6 με 6,5 ώρες και τώρα σε 5,5 και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια λόγω κίνησης .Τώρα στο ξενοδοχειακό του κομμάτι το πλοίο ήταν και θα είναι τέλειο.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν έχεις τέτοιο εξωτερικό μπάρ τι τα θέλεις τα highspeed... Αστο να πηγαίνει με 17 κόμβους και όποτε φτάσει...
deck.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε συ Αποστολε το εκαναν ετσι;Δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ξυλο κατω.Φαινεται να εγινε πολυ καλη δουλεια.Μπραβο στο βαποραρο.

----------


## Leo

Το ακριβώς αντίθετο απο αυτό που βλέπουμε στον Άγιο Γεώργιο είναι οι αδελφές του.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Έτσι να κάνουν και το Γεωργιος Εξπρές και να το αξιοποιήσουν το καραβάκι,που το έχουν και σαπίζει!!! :Mad:  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και να φανταστείτε φιλοι ότι τη δεκαετία του 90 ήταν το πιο κακοσυντηρημένο!Ρε πώς γυρίζει ο τροχός!Θυμάστε το πυκνό μαύρο καπνό που έβγαζε σαν Απόλλωνας 2?

----------


## giorgos....

ακριβώς έτσι είναι φίλε Γιάννη. γι'αυτό το σκοπό γίνεται αυτή η προσπάθεια με το γεώργιος εξπρές.. όσο για το Άγιος Γεώργιος θα συμφωνήσω με τον apostolo. η επισκευή που έγεινε όμως ήταν πολύ καλή και μεγάλη σε πολλούς τομείς και φάνηκαν οι δυνατότητες του πλοίου..
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ1.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λοιπον παιδια πριν απο λιγο πατησα στο syros observer για να δω ολη τη διαδρομη του βαποριου.Διαπιστωσα λοιπον κατι που εκθετει την ιδια την εταιρεια και οχι το βαπορι.Λοιπον το βαπορι απο Πειραια για Κυθνο φλερταρει συνεχεια και μερικες φορες ξεπερνα τους 19 κομβους...Στη διαδρομη Κυθνο-Σεριφο ως δια μαγειας πεφτει ξαφνικα στο 16-16.3 ,στο Σεριφος-Σιφνος ειναι γυρω στο 17 , ενω στο Σιφνος-Μηλος στο 17.3. Μαλιστα αυτο το φαινομενο δεν ειναι τυχαιο,ειναι κατι το σταθερο γιατι το εχω ξαναδει σε αλλα δρομολογια.Το ερωτημα;Εφοσον το βαπορι αποδεδειγμενα μπορει να παει,γιατι να κανουν αυξομειωσεις ταχυτητας αναμεσα στους σταθμους της διαδρομης αντι να το πηγαινουν με ενα σταθερο 18+ ;Δεν εκτιθονται οι ιδιοι οταν το πανε 19 και μετα του κατεβαζουν 2 και παραπανω κομβους ορισμενες φορες;

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Captain Nionio σωστα εχεις παρατηρησει οτι απο τον πειραια μεχρι την κυθνο βαραει 19 και μετα το χαμηλωνουν αλλα δεν νομιζω να κερδιζαν και πολλα πραγματα αν κυνηγαγαν συνεχεια το βαπορι σε χρονο.Για αυτο δεν το κανουν,αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι οι αποστασεις ειναι μικρες οποτε δεν κερδιζουν και πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μπήκα στο site του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ και δεν είχε το πλοίο στο στόλο του

----------


## nautikos

> Μπήκα στο site του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ και δεν είχε το πλοίο στο στόλο του


Εδω μπηκες? Γιατι το εχει φατσα φορα :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εγώ μπήκα Βεντούρης Ferries!!!

----------


## giorgos....

το site της VSL είναι www.ventourissealines.gr

----------


## grangelo

*Ventouris ferries & Ventouris sea lines & Α.Κ Ventouris*
ποια η διαφορα τους και ποια η σχεση τους;
Αν θελει καποιος ας μας διαφωτησει!
Πιο μετα θα ανεβασω και νεα φωτογραφια απο το πλοιο, χθεσινο-βραδυνη

----------


## esperos

Μεγάλη  ιστορία, Grangelo,   υπάρχει  και  Ventouris Lines  για  να  συμπληρωθεί  το  ''μπουκέτο''.

----------


## grangelo

Μια χθεσινοβραδινή!

Και σε επιβεβαίωση οσων γράφτηκαν σε προηγούμενα posts σχετικά με την καλή κατάσταση του πλοίου να πω οτι εχθές το βράδυ κατα τις 11:30  στο πλοίο υπήρχε  έντονη κινητικότητα  και  γίνονταν εργασίες  καθώς και κάποιος έβαφε στα πλαϊνά καταστρώματα. 

DSCF6181.jpg

----------


## milos express

H FERRIES EINAI TOY ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ Β. Η LINES ΤΟΥ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ Α.Κ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΥΞΩΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΑΠΟ  ΠΕΙΡΙΑ-ΚΥΘΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ 3,20 ΤΩΡΑ 2,50 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ Ο ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΡΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ....

----------


## giorgos....

*σημερινή φωτο του βαποριού αμέσως μετά την άφιξη του.*
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 9-7-2008.jpg

υπάρχει διαθέσιμο βίντεο με το σημερινό ρεμέτζο. όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του το στείλω..

----------


## scoufgian

καποιο προβλημα ,εχουμε, με το αγ.γεωργιος ,ανοιχτα της νησου Πατροκλος

----------


## dimitris

ναι ζητησαν απο το Πειραιας traffic τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια...

----------


## Leo

Μην πανικοβάλεστε και περιμένετε τα νέα. Μπορεί να είναι κάτι απο μια εξακρίβωση, μικροδιάσωση μέχρι μικροβλάβη.

----------


## scoufgian

δημητρη εχουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες?

----------


## dimitris

οχι απο το Πειραιας traffic εχω ακουσει αλλη επικοινωνια,
απ οτι βλεπω τωρα στο AIS ακομα δεν εχει φτασει Κυθνο παει με 18,5kn

----------


## konigi

Θα σας πω σε λίγο τι έγινε με το πλοίο!!λίγη υπομονή θέλω μόνο...τίποτα άλλο!!!

----------


## konigi

Μόλις έμαθα ότι αλοδαπός άνδρας νεαρής ηλικίας γύρω στα 30 έπεσε στη θάλασσα και γυρησαν πίσω να τον ανασύρουν!!!μετα την διάσωση επέστρεψαν πίσω στο Λαύριο να τον αφήσουν!!Ο άνθρωπος είναι καλά στην υγεία του!!Το λιμενικό δεν ήταν πουθενά και έφτασαν μετα την ανάσυρση του νεαρού...όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει καλύτερα..

----------


## dimitris

konigi σ'ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε οτι νεοτερο εχεις!

----------


## scoufgian

kαι απο μενα τις ευχαριστιες..........

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα ήταν κάποιος Αλβανός που για στοίχημα θα έπεσε στη θάλασσα :Mad: !!!Σαν το άλλο σκηνικό που έγινε με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ πρίν κάποιους μήνες.

----------


## marsant

Tι ειναι αυτο παλι που πανε και βουτανε συνεχεια?Εγω θυμαμαι ενα περιστατικο στο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πριν 6-7 χρονια που ειχε παρει σχολεια για 5μερη στη Ροδο,και 2 (δεν τους χαρακτηριζω καν)ειχαν βαλει στοιχημα 5000 δρχ για το αν θα πεσει η οχι.Τελικα επεσε και το πλοιο γυρισε και τον μασεψε.Τι να πω ο Θεος μαζι τους.

----------


## Sorokxos

Αυτο που εμαθα εγω ειναι οτι ο ανθρωπος αυτος δεν επεσε απο το πλοίο. Βουλιαξε η βαρκα του το προηγουμενο βραδυ και βρισκοταν στη θαλασσα ολη τη νυχτα. Μολις τον ανεσυραν λιποθύμησε.

----------


## jvrou

Έγω έμαθα ότι έπεσε και οτι υπάρξει ενημέρωση για περισσότερα από την εταιρία. Αν την είδε κανείς...

----------


## giorgos....

τελικά πολύ περίεργα τα πράγματα στις δυτικές κυκλάδες....
ειδικά με τους νησιώτες....

----------


## jvrou

> τελικά πολύ περίεργα τα πράγματα στις δυτικές κυκλάδες....
> ειδικά με τους νησιώτες....


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## nireas

Αγαπητοί μου συμφορουμίτες βρισκόμουν στο πλοίο το Σάββατο το πρωί. Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: μία ώρα περίπου μετά την αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά (δηλαδή γύρω στις 8.30) το πλοίο ξαφνικά έκανε στροφή 180 μοιρών και με μειωμένη ταχύτητα φαινόταν να επιστρέφει προς Πειραιά. Από μέλος του πληρώματος και συγκεκριμένα τον κύριο στο μπαρ του σαλονιού μάθαμε ότι βρισκόταν άνθρωπος στη θάλασσα (κατά λέξη "φούνταρε στη θάλασσα"). Το πλοίο έφτασε δίπλα του και κατέβασε μια σωστική λέμβο με δύο μέλη του πληρώματος ώστε να τον μαζέψει. Λόγω του καιρού όμως η όλη διαδικασία φάνηκε πως ήταν αρκετά δύσκολη καθώς, ενώ η σωστική λέμβος τον είχε πλησιάσει δεν μπορούσαν να τον ανεβάσουν πάνω, με αποτέλεσμα και το πλοίο να γυρίζει γύρω από την λέμβο για περίπου 1 ώρα. 
Φυσικά, σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα δεν έλειψαν οι εκφράσεις της ηλίθιας ώρες-ώρες ελληνικής νοοτροπίας, και συγκεκριμένα της περιέργειας αρκετών που δεν παρέλειψαν βεβαίως βεβαίως να τραβούν με κάμερες και κινητά την όλη διαδικασία για να έχουν πειστήρια όταν θα λένε την ιστορία και θα γελάνε την άλλη μέρα στην παραλία.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, μετά από προσπάθειες περίπου μιας ώρας ο ναυαγός ανεσύρθει και λίγο αργότερα πλωτό του Λιμενικού πλεύρισε τον Άι Γιώργη και τον παρέλαβε.

----------


## giorgos....

γενικά πολλά αρνητικά ακούγονται και λέγονται στα νησιά και υπάρχει ένα κλίμα ενάντια στο καράβι, απο απλούς επιβάτες μέχρι και επαγγελματίες των νησιών, που προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί. Είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που τους εξυπηρετεί χειμώνα καλοκαίρι ασταμάτητα. Υπάρχει όμως μια προκατάληψη απο τους νησιώτες.

----------


## jvrou

Πιστεύω ότι όλα είναι θέμα αγοράς-ζήτησης. Δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος από εμάς καθαρά αντικειμενικά θα έστελνε το καινούργιο του καράβι στην δυτικές κυκλάδες ή άγονη. Αν και πολύ θα το θέλαμε. Επίσης πίσω σπό αυτή την μη αξιοποίηση καραβιών σ'αυτές τις γραμμές κρύβονται θέματα όπως διαφήμιση των νησιών η οποία θα οδηγήσει σε προσέλκυση τουριστών στα συγκεκριμένα νησιά και τότε θα οδηγηθούν και πλοιοκτήτες στο να βάλουν καράβια στις συγκεκριμένες γραμμές εφόσον θα υπάρχει ζήτηση. Αλλά δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω γιατί δεν είναι το θέμα μας ο τουρισμός και η διαφήμιση. Επομένως δεν το βρίσκω τόσο σωστό να κατηγορούμε πλοιοκτήτες και καράβια αλλά περισσότερο υπεύθυνη θεωρώ την πολιτεία η οποία θα μπορούσε να επιβάλλει ορισμένα πράγματα (όχι πολλά!) στους πλοιοκτήτες.
Και στο κάτω-κάτω οι δυτικές κυκλάδες έχουν τουλάχιστον για το καλοκαίρι ταχύπλοα όπως highspeed 1, flyingcat 3 (που ποιάνει 40άρια), speedrunner. Το πρόβλημά τους είναι το χειμώνα. Και δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο όσο στην άγονη

----------


## marioskef

> ....Αλλά δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω γιατί δεν είναι το θέμα μας ο τουρισμός και η διαφήμιση. Επομένως δεν το βρίσκω τόσο σωστό να κατηγορούμε πλοιοκτήτες και καράβια αλλά περισσότερο υπεύθυνη θεωρώ την πολιτεία η οποία θα μπορούσε να επιβάλλει ορισμένα πράγματα (όχι πολλά!) στους πλοιοκτήτες.


Τι φταίει πάλι η καημένη η κυβέρνηση? Εντάξει είπαμε κάποιες φορές απλά τα πράγματα είναι έτσι επειδή δεν μπορεί να είναι αλλιώς, χωρίς να φταίει κάποιος.

----------


## nireas

Για να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, με άλλα κριτήρια βλέπουν οι κάτοικοι των νησιών τα πλοία που τους εξυπηρετούν και με άλλα εμείς εδώ σε ένα καραβολατρικό σάιτ.
Εγώ ταξίδεψα την περασμένη εβδομάδα με το πλοίο και μπορώ να πω ότι ήμουν αρκετά προκατειλλημένος για αυτό, κυρίως από τα ποστ αρκετών φίλων μας που είχα διαβάσει εδώ. Η αίσθηση που μου δημιουργήθηκε πάντως είναι πως πρόκειται για ένα αρκετά αξιόλογο πλοίο (κρίνοντας από την ηλικία του βέβαια), συνεπές ως προς τα δρομολόγιά του και με αρκετά αξιοπρεπές επίπεδο υπηρεσιών. Και ως γνήσιος καραβολάτρης μου άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα σε όλο το μήκος του πλοίου καθώς και το ότι σε κάθε λιμάνι μπορούσα να βλέπω τους χειρισμούς του κάπτεν, καθισμένος πίσω από τις βαρδιόλες.
Για τους νησιώτες βέβαια, όλα αυτά δεν έχουν καμία σημασία. Αυτό που θέλουν είναι να μετακινούνται με ταχύτητα ώστε να αισθάνονται κοντά στο κέντρο, κάτι που το βαπόρι αυτό δεν μπορεί να τους προσφέρει. Αλλά είμαστε σε μια ελεύθερη (και ανταγωνιστική?) αγορά, στην οποία το ¶γιος Γεώργιος πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά ανταγωνιστικό ως προς τα νεότερα και ταχύτερα πλοία (Speedrunner, Highspeed) κυρίως λόγω των τιμολογίων του. Και να σας πω την αλήθεια, από τον κόσμο που είδα πάνω στο βαπόρι (και μάλιστα ημέρα Τετάρτη στα μέσα Ιουλίου) μπορώ να πω ότι είναι άκρως ανταγωνιστικό.
Αλλά είπαμε, αλλιώς το κρίνουμε εμείς και αλλιώς οι κάτοικοι της Κύθνου, της Σερίφου, της Σίφνου και της Μήλου...

----------


## sylver23

στον πειραια 13-6

απ τα αριστερα



κ απ τα δεξια

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο ρε Silver23. Φοβερο το Hengist οπως και ο θρυλικος Σαξονας αδελφος του ηγεμoνας του Kent...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Λίγα λόγια για το ίσως μοναδικό ¶σπρο βάπορα που τόσο αγαπάμε.
το hengist κατασκευάστηκε το 1972. το 1984 πέρασε στα χέρια της Sea Container για λογαριασμό της Sealink British Service στην γραμμή Folkestone-Calais/Boulogne.όπου ταξίδεψε μέχρι το Μάρτιο του 1985. το 1990 περνάει στα χέρια της Sealink Stena Line και μετενομάζεται σε Stena Hengist. συωεχίζει την προαναφερθείσα γραμμη μεχρι το Δεκέμβριο του 199, όπου κια μεταφέρεται στην γράμμη Holyhead and Dun Laoghaire μέχρι το 1992.
το 1992 πωλείτε στην GA Ferries και μετενομάζεται Ρομίλντα μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μεταφέρεται στην Ventouris sea Lines και ονομάζεται Apollo Express 2. ΤΟ 1996 ξαναπηγαίνει στην εταιρεία του Αγαπητού με το όνομα Panagia Ekatontapyliani στην γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη. το 1999 πουλήθηκε στν Minoan Flying Dolphins και ονομάζεται Εxpress Artemis. Το 2004 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Ventouris μετενομάζεται σε Agios Georgios και αρχίζει να εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή Πάρο - Νάξο και Σαντορίνη και απο την Ραφήνα και από τον Πειραιά.

Hengist 1972-1984
Hengist-01.jpg

Hengist-02.jpg

Hengist-03.jpg

πηγή.simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## mastrovasilis

Hengist 1984 - 1990
Sealink British Ferries
Hengist-01-Dixon.jpg

Stena Hengist 1990 - 1992
Sealink Stena Line
StenaHengist-01.jpg

Romilda 1992 - 1993
GA Ferries
Romilda_1-01.jpg

Apollo Express 2 1993 - 1996
Ventouris
Apollo_Express_2-01_Hengist.jpg

Panagia Ekatondapiliani 1996 - 1999
Agapitos
Pan_Ekatondapiliani_Agap-01.jpg

πηγή.simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## Rocinante

Mastrovasili θυμασε στη συναντηση του φορουμ. Τοσα εντυπωσιακα πλοια περασαν απο μπροστα μας αλλα μολις μπηκε αυτο αρχισα να φωναζω. ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Express Artemis - Panagia Ekatondapiliani 1999 - 2004
Hellas Ferries
Exp_Artemis-01.jpg
1.jpg

Agios Georgios 2004 -
Vaggelis Ventouris
Exp_Ekat-03_Agios_Georgios.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## mastrovasilis

συμφωνώ μαζί σου rocinante. Γι΄αυτό ξέθαψα και αυτό το υλικό για να γνωρίζουμε και κάτι για τον καταπληκτικό Βάπορα. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Παντως παιδια ολα τα σινιαλα του πηγαιναν.Τα μονα που δεν μου αρεσαν ηταν της Hellas ferries οταν ειχε στην τσιμινιερα του το HF μεσα σε ενα κυκλο.

----------


## dimitris

Και μια πρωϊνη πριν απο τον αποπλου του :Smile: 

agios georgios.JPG

----------


## Leo

ε! ρε τα σταπάγια!!! Ζωντανή φωτογραφία, περιμένεις ότι τώρα θα λασκάρει και άλλος κάβος και θα ακούσει το χαρακτηριστικό ήχο της άγκυρας που  βιράρει... Μπράβο φίλε dimitris, πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  άλλη  ιστορική  στιγμή  για  το  καράβι.  Δεν  γνωρίζω  αν  κάποιος  άλλος  το  είχε  προσέξει.  Στις  πρώτες  μέρες  υπηρεσίας του  με  τα  χρώματα  της  VSL,  το  όνομα  του  ήταν  γραμμένο  APOLLO  EXPRESS  II  και  το  κράτησε  για  μια  περίπου  βδομάδα.  Αμέσως  μετά  άλλαξε  και  και  το  Ρωμαϊκό  ΙΙ  έγινε  Αραβικό  2.  Μέσα  στους  τυχερούς  τότε  που  το  πρόσεξαν  ήμουν  και  εγώ,  δείτε  την  φώτο.


APOLLO EXPRESS II.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΠΙΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ

----------


## grangelo

Ποια πλωρη προτιματε;

georgios.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

η καθεμία έχει την ομορφιά της. και οι τρεις είναι υπέροχες.

----------


## sylver23

εγω την αυτονοητη :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## noulos

Δεν ρωτάνε τέτοια πράγματα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

αντε και μια κατάπλωρα, την ώρα που στη πρύμη του γινόταν μάχη....(δεν φαίνεται απο αυτή τη λήψη)
3-8-2008
αγιος γεωργιος.gif
Καλά ταξίδια να έχουμε..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μόλις γυρίσαμε από τη Σίφνο.
Φυσικά με το *"¶γιος Γεώργιος".*
Διάρκεια ταξιδιού: 6 ώρες παρά ένα τέταρτο και περιμέναμε και δέκα λεπτά για να βγει το "Πρέβελης" από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Η ταχύτητά του φέτος είναι πολύ καλή.
Μόνο το "Μήλος Εξπρές" και το "Πήγασος" στα καλά τους έκαναν το ταξίδι σε 5 ώρες (για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε).
Το "Speedrunner II" κάνει το ταξίδι σε περίπου 3,5 ώρες και όταν έχει καιρό σε περίπου 4 ώρες. Φυσικά το "Speεdrunner II" δεν πιάνει Κύθνο, οπότε η διαφορά από το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλη.
Παρόλα αυτά φαίνεται ότι οι περισσότεροι ντόπιοι και οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες τουρίστες προτιμούν τα ταχύπλοα για τους γνωστούς λόγους.
Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι η συμπεριφορά του κόσμου απέναντι στο "'Αγιος Γεώργιος", για φέτος τουλάχιστον, είναι ελαφρώς άδικη.
Για να πούμε, όμως, και του στραβού το δίκιο ότι το πλοίο ενδεχομένως θα ήταν πιο ανταγωνιστικό αν οι τιμές του ήταν καλύτερες.

Τιμής ένεκεν, λοιπόν, για το καράβι, για όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε αυτό το καράβι, αλλά και για το πλήρωμά του ακολουθούν ορισμένες φωτογραφίες από το φάρο των Καμαρών. Χρειάστηκε να γίνω σαράντα χρονών για να "ανακαλύψω" ένα από τα ωραιότερα σημεία φωτογράφησης στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου. Και αυτό είναι ακριβώς ο φάρος των Καμαρών (το φανάρι που λένε και στην Σίφνο). Για την ακρίβεια οι φωτογραφίες είναι από τα σκαλιά που οδηγούν στο φάρο, λόγω του ότι εκείνη την ημέρα φυσούσε πάρα πολύ και στο φάρο ένιωθες ότι ο αέρας θα σε πάρει μαζί του.

Αφιερωμένες από καρδιάς σε όλους σας και υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλές (αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται).
Ιδιαίτερα στους πολύ καλούς φίλους Rocinante, Leo, Νίκο, Polyca, Espresso Vevezia, Paroskayak, Apostolo, Giorgo, Espero, Ellinis, Kalypso, Mastrovasili, Calypso,Thanos (Sifnos) Rizla.

Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" φεύγει από τη Σίφνο για Κίμωλο-Μήλο την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι στις 3 Αυγούστου (ο αέρας δίνει και παίρνει και η φωτογραφία γέρνει για τα καλά)

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.jpg

Η ίδια φωτογραφία ελαφρά διορθωμένη.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΙΙ.jpg

Το πλοίο φθάνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου την Κυριακή 3 Αυγούστου 2008.

Στις Καμάρες.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Φίλε Roi δεν μας λυπασε καθόλου εμας που λιώνουμε στην αθηνα !
Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου, οπως πολυ ομορφο ειναι και το πλοιο και φυσικα η Σιφνος!
Το λιμάνι της Σίφνου είναι μαγευτικό ειδικα το απογευματακι!

----------


## marsant

Ο φιλος Roi οπως παντα ζωγραφισε παλι!

----------


## kalypso

Φίλε Roi καλώς μας ήρθες!Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!Οι φωτογραφίες σου όπως πάντα,μοναδικές και καταπληκτικές!!!

----------


## Leo

Μιλάμε φίλε Roi έχεις γίνει expert στην αφ΄υψηλού φωτογράφιση. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστούμε Roi Baudoin. ρε φίλε κοίτα μην γκρεμοτσακιστείς πουθενά. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του "¶γιος Γεώργιος" από τα σκαλιά του φάρου των Καμαρών.

Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" περνά από κάτω έχοντας στο βάθος την Αγία Αικατερίνη.

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος.jpg

Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" χάνεται πίσω από το βράχο .....

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ΙΙ.jpg

Το σπιτάκι του φαροφύλακα και τμήμα από το φανάρι.
Φανταστείτε πώς θα ένιωθε ο φαροφύλακας τις μακριές νύχτες του χειμώνα με τον αέρα να λυσσομανάει απ΄ έξω. Και ας είναι ο συγκεκριμένος φάρος πολύ κοντά στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών ....

Ο φάρος.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες... :Wink:

----------


## iletal1

> Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του "¶γιος Γεώργιος" από τα σκαλιά του φάρου των Καμαρών.
> 
> Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" περνά από κάτω έχοντας στο βάθος την Αγία Αικατερίνη.
> 
> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος.jpg
> 
> Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" χάνεται πίσω από το βράχο .....
> 
> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ΙΙ.jpg
> ...


ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?????

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Roi, η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να σώσουμε τους φάρους στα νησιά.... βλέπω η πολιτική της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων είναι σταθερή. Στήνουμε μια σιδερένια κολόνα και τελειώσαμε...

----------


## Vortigern

:Smile: Φιλε Roi να σε καλα αν κ εγω της φωτο της ειδα στο λιμανι αφου βρεθηκαμε......παρα πολυ ωραιες κ οπως σου ειπα το Σεπτεμβριο θα κανω αυτο τον "γυρο του πειραια''!!! :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε Roi για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες του Hengist και να ευχηθω να βλεπουμε το πλοιο αυτο πολλα χρονια ακομα ( και τα αδελφια του ) 
Μεγαλη η τυχη μας να βλεπουμε αυτα τα 3 πλοια με αυτη τη μοναδικοτητα που εχουν σχετικα με τη ναυπηγηση τους να ταξιδευουν ακομα στα νερα μας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Leo, οι φάροι αποτελούν πραγματικά αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο στη σχέση ανθρώπου και θάλασσας. Αποτελούν μνημεία πολιτισμού. 
Όμως, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι φάροι έχουν αφεθεί στη μοίρα τους.
Εδώ στις Καμάρες μιλάμε για ένα φάρο που είναι πολύ κοντά στο λιμάνι και θα μπορούσαν να τον έχουν συντηρήσει. Αντί για συντήρηση και αξιοποίηση του φάρου πρόσεξε τι σκέφτηκαν (όποιος το σκέφτηκε): πολύ κοντά στο φάρο βρίσκεται ο Βιολογικός Καθαρισμός των Καμαρών. Το νερό, λοιπόν, που προκύπτει μετά το τέλος της διεργασίας καθαρισμού θα πρέπει να χυθεί σε κάποιον αποδέκτη. Σκέφτηκαν, λοιπόν, να το ανεβάζουν μέχρι το φάρο και μετά να το ρίχνουν στη θάλασσα. Το νερό μπορεί να είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό καθαρό, αλλά η δεξαμενή που υπάρχει δίπλα στο φάρο και οι σωλήνες μεταφοράς του "καθαρού νερού" δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για ένα μνημείο πολιτισμού.
Μακάρι να μην είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, αλλά νομίζω ότι η τακτική αυτή δεν αποτελεί σεβασμό της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς ......

Τα σκαλιά, λοιπόν, του φάρου και ο σωλήνας

Στο φάρο.jpg

Και τώρα για το φίλο μας τον Rocinante που αγαπά πολύ τους "Απόλλωνες", τα χειριστήρια του "'Αγιος Γεώργιος" σε ταξίδι επιστροφής προς Πειραιά, κάπου ανάμεσα Σίφνου και Σερίφου .....  

Χειριστήρια Ι.jpg

Χειριστήρια ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ωωωωω αυτο φιλε Roi ειναι πραγματικα μια εκπληξη. Δεν περιμενα οτι θα εβλεπα κατι τετοιο. Σε συγκριση με το Πηνελοπη Α. δεν ξερω αν μου αρεσει αυτο που βλεπω τοσο περιποιημενο η το αυθεντικο και φθαρμενο;;; (Στα χειρηστηρια οχι στην κουπαστη )

RT042.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι, πέρα από την αισθητική του πράγματος (ο χρωματικός συνδυασμός δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο), δείχνει διάθεση φροντίδας για το πλοίο. Μπορεί να ακούγεται παράξενο σε σχέση με ότι ίσχυε παλιά, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή το "'Αγιος Γεώργιος" είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση  συγκριτικά με τους άλλους δύο "Απόλλωνες". Για πολλά χρόνια ήταν σε μειονεκτική θέση έναντι του "Απόλλωνα¨" και της "Πηνελόπης".
Μακάρι να διατηρηθούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο και τα τρία.

----------


## marsant

Οντως το Αγιος Γεωργιος φαινεται να ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση.

----------


## iletal1

> Νομίζω ότι, πέρα από την αισθητική του πράγματος (ο χρωματικός συνδυασμός δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο), δείχνει διάθεση φροντίδας για το πλοίο. Μπορεί να ακούγεται παράξενο σε σχέση με ότι ίσχυε παλιά, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή το "'Αγιος Γεώργιος" είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση συγκριτικά με τους άλλους δύο "Απόλλωνες". Για πολλά χρόνια ήταν σε μειονεκτική θέση έναντι του "Απόλλωνα¨" και της "Πηνελόπης".
> Μακάρι να διατηρηθούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο και τα τρία.


Συμφωνώ οσο αναφορά την αισθητική , κάνει λίγο παιδική χαρά .

----------


## Panos80

Ερωτας τρελος αυτοι οι "Απολλωνες"!!!! Ειδικα ο Αγ.Γεωργιος με τα σινιαλα του Βεντουρη.

----------


## Vortigern

Το Αγιος Γεωργιος στις καμαρες ερχομενο απο Μηλο για πειραια στις 23 ιουλιου...

----------


## Vortigern

Κ εδω ενας Αγιος απεναντι απο μια Παναγια..... :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Τι να τo κανετε τo SpeedRunner?



εγγυηση...

----------


## vinman

:Surprised: Τα έπαιξε πάλι το AIS... :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Ενα υπέροχο βιντεάκι που τελειώνει με το καμαρωτό ¶γιος Γεώργιος.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uegn1...eature=related

----------


## n-k

Ο "¶γιος Γεώργιος" μπαίνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.

DSC01135.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ο "¶γιος Γεώργιος" μπαίνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.


ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## kastro

> Τι να τo κανετε τo SpeedRunner?
> 
> 
> 
> εγγυηση...


Λάθος πρέπει να έχει κάνει το ais είδα στο facta ότι μπορεί να τρέξει με 19,5.

----------


## plori

> Λάθος πρέπει να έχει κάνει το ais είδα στο facta ότι μπορεί να τρέξει με 19,5.


Ολοφάνερο λάθος του ais για να μην "τρελαθούμε"

----------


## giorgos....

καλημέρα σε όλους..
*το καλύτερο πρωινό για να ανοίξει λίγο το μάτι μας..*
αναχώρηση1.jpg
αναχώρηση2.jpg
αναχώρηση3.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε για το πρωινό ξύπνημα  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Ας μ πει καποιος παρακαλω πως μπορω να μικρινο κατι φωτο...θελω να ανεβασω φωτο κ ειναι πολυ μεγαλες..

----------


## Rocinante

> Ας μ πει καποιος παρακαλω πως μπορω να μικρινο κατι φωτο...θελω να ανεβασω φωτο κ ειναι πολυ μεγαλες..


Εχεις καποιο Photoshop ?

----------


## Vortigern

> Εχεις καποιο Photoshop ?


Οχι..... :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Σχεδόν όλα τα προγράμματα που ανοίγεις και βλέπεις τις φωτογραφίες έχουνε δυνατότητα Resize - σμίκρυνσης. Προγάμματα όπως το Photoshop (το καλύτερο ίσως)... ή το ACDSee παρέχουν αξιοπρεπή σμίκρυνση χωρίς αλλιώση. Έχει κι άλλα πολλά που όμως δεν γνωρίζω και δεν είμαι σε θέση αν σου συστήσω. Αν δεν έχεις κανένα από αυτά επικοινώνησε μαζί μου με ΠΜ.

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερομενες σε ολους ειδικοτερα στους φιλους Roi,Leo.pontios thessaloniki,Fanari,ileta....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12150

----------


## Vortigern

akoma 5...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12155

----------


## Vortigern

λιγες ακομα....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12159

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Vortigern.Συγχαρητηρια. Ωραιες φωτο.
Ρε Leo βρεθηκε και αλλο μελλος του Club "Τον καναμε σαν τα μουτρα μας " :Smile: 
Που εισαι μαστροκωσταααα....

----------


## Leo

Γι΄αυτό ευθυνόμαστε όλοι αλλά περοσσότερο ο Roi  :Wink: !! Δούλεψε και στις διακοπές του σαν "εκπαιδευτικός"  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι μου εμεις (βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα στο Club "Τον καναμε σαν τα μουτρα μας ") εχουμε χαρα να βαζουμε νεα μελη μεσα στο club μας.Αμα δεν υπηρχε πως θα απολαμβαναμε τοσα ταξιδια,τοσες εικονες και τοσα συναισθηματα;Γιατι πραγματικα μεσα απο αυτες τις εικονες εχω κανει οσα ταξιδια εχουν κανει ολοι οι φιλοι που εχουν συμβαλει... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κι εμείς άλλας τόσες εικόνες Captain_Nionios απο τα δικά σου ταξίδια, σε προορισμούς που σπάνια πάνε οι κοινοί θνητοί ....  :Very Happy: , να μην πούμε για τα πορτοκαλιά και χρυσαφιά ηλιοβασιλέματα έ? Φανταστικάααα!

----------


## plori

Σήμερα απο το Βαθύ της Σίφνου τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία και με προορισμό το Αγιος πρός Μήλο.Αξιοπρόσεκτο το θαλασσίνο καμαρι του ανεπανάληπτου σκαριού!!!!!!!

----------


## iletal1

> Σήμερα απο το Βαθύ της Σίφνου τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία και με προορισμό το Αγιος πρός Μήλο.Αξιοπρόσεκτο το θαλασσίνο καμαρι του ανεπανάληπτου σκαριού!!!!!!!


Αμαν φίλε plori τι μου έκανες τώρα.............. :Sad: 
Καλά για το πλοίο  :Smile: αλλα το ότι ήσουν στο Βαθύ είναι μαχαιριά. :Sad: 
Εκεί πηγαίνω κάθε χρόνο για διακοπές.

----------


## plori

> Αμαν φίλε plori τι μου έκανες τώρα..............
> Καλά για το πλοίο αλλα το ότι ήσουν στο Βαθύ είναι μαχαιριά.
> Εκεί πηγαίνω κάθε χρόνο για διακοπές.


Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα του χρόνου να είσαι καλά και να ξαναέλθεις πράγματι στο φανταστικό Βαθύ.

----------


## plori

Σημερινή άφιξη στην Σίφνο.

----------


## LAEGE

Πληροφορίες από πηγές πέριξ της πλατείας Καραϊσκάκη αναφέρουν ότι επειδή οι τουριστικοί πράκτορες θορυβήθηκαν επειδή ο Ευ. Βεντούρης τους τα είπε χύμα και τσουβαλάτα επειδή ξεπωλούσαν εισιτήρια σε άλλα ανταγωνιστικά πλοία κι άφηναν το "Αγιος Γεώργιος" στο τέλος. Για να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί λοιπόν, ο Βεντούρης είχε δίκιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αφού το βαπόρι του είναι συνεπές και σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση, συγκριτικά με κάποια άλλα όπως λ.χ. το "Μαρίνα". 

Το πλήρωμα του "Αγ. Γεώργιος" έχει αξιοπρεπέστερη εμφάνιση, τηρεί τα προσχήματα και φαίνεται πως γενικά υπάρχει φροντίδα, συγκριτικά με το "Μαρίνα" όπου υπάρχουν διάφοροι θρασείς που φθάνουν στο σημείο ακόμα και να βρίζουν επιβάτες! 

Χαρακτηριστικά σας αναφέρω ότι την περασμένη Κυριακή, επιβάτιδα από τη Σέριφο ρώτησε καμαρώτο του "Μαρίνα" πώς ήταν δυνατόν να συστήνουν αυτό το βαπόρι ενώ είναι πιο αργό από το "Αγ. Γεώργιος" που τους προσπέρασε για πλάκα μετά την Κύθνο. Ο καμαρώτος της απάντησε νευριασμένα να μη... σώσει και ξαναταξιδέψει με το βαπόρι! 

Η γυναίκα (που είναι γνωστή μου και μου αφηγήθηκε το περιστατικό) μού είπε πως όταν ρώτησε τον πράκτορα ποιο είναι γρηγορότερο πλοίο, εκείνος της συνέστησε το "Μαρίνα". Παρατήρησε επίσης πως η V.S.L. δεν έχει κάνει διαφήμιση. 

Βεβαίως, το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" έχει αρχίσει και συζητείται μεταξύ των μονίμως μετακινουμένων από Πειραιά προς Μήλο ενώ πολλοί λένε ότι ο Βαγγέλης Βεντούρης είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής του φετινού καλοκαιριού προς απογοήτευση κάποιων που ήθελαν να τον "εξαφανίσουν" από τον Πειραιά πριν από μερικά χρόνια...

----------


## plori

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την αξιοπρεπή φετινή παρουσία του πλοίου αλλά για να έχει και συνέχεια θα πρέπει και τον χειμώνα η ταχύτητα να΄είναι και αυτή στα σημερινά επίπεδα.

----------


## LAEGE

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την αξιοπρεπή φετινή παρουσία του πλοίου αλλά για να έχει και συνέχεια θα πρέπει και τον χειμώνα η ταχύτητα να΄είναι και αυτή στα σημερινά επίπεδα.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά όπως λέει κι ο μαστρο-Κώστας για το "Δημητρούλα", άλλος είναι εκείνος που αποφασίζει και βάζει το χέρι στην τσέπη. Πάντως, σε γενικές γραμμές και το χειμώνα το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" τήρησε τα προγράμματά του με αποκλίσεις 20 λεπτών. 
Κάτι είναι κι αυτό... Τι λες;

----------


## plori

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά όπως λέει κι ο μαστρο-Κώστας για το "Δημητρούλα", άλλος είναι εκείνος που αποφασίζει και βάζει το χέρι στην τσέπη. Πάντως, σε γενικές γραμμές και το χειμώνα το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" τήρησε τα προγράμματά του με αποκλίσεις 20 λεπτών. 
> Κάτι είναι κι αυτό... Τι λες;


Συμφωνώ με την σκοπιά που το τοποθετείς το θέμα αλλά και εγω το βλέπω απο την σκοπιά του νησιώτη-επιβάτη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" φέτος τα πήγε πολύ καλά με την ταχύτητά του και τους χρόνους του.
Το χειμώνα οι ταχύτητες είναι μειωμένες και αυτό είναι κάτι που γινόταν πάντα. Ακόμα και τότε που το πετρέλαιο ήταν φθηνό, πόσο μάλλον τώρα.
Πάντως, το σίγουρο είναι ότι χωρίς αξιόπιστο συμβατικό το νησί δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί αξιόπιστα.
Και το "'Αγιος Γεώργιος" τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι πραγματικά αξιόπιστο.
Και πιστεύω ότι αντίθετα δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστο το γεγονός ο πλοιοκτήτης της GA Ferries να δηλώνει κάθε λίγο ότι δεν βγαίνει και θα πάρει τα πλοία του να φύγει.
Αν ο άνθρωπος πραγματικά δεν βγαίνει, τότε έχει απόλυτο δίκιο.
Όταν , όμως, το λέει και μετά από λίγο το παίρνει πίσω, τότε θυμίζει το παραμύθι με το λύκο και το βοσκό.
Κινδυνεύει όταν τελικά φύγει να μην τον πιστεύει πια κανείς.

----------


## plori

> Το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" φέτος τα πήγε πολύ καλά με την ταχύτητά του και τους χρόνους του.
> Το χειμώνα οι ταχύτητες είναι μειωμένες και αυτό είναι κάτι που γινόταν πάντα. Ακόμα και τότε που το πετρέλαιο ήταν φθηνό, πόσο μάλλον τώρα.
> Πάντως, το σίγουρο είναι ότι χωρίς αξιόπιστο συμβατικό το νησί δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί .........


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την θέση σου και άς ελπίουμε να υπάρξει μια νέα κινηση επιχειρηματική σε συμβατικό αξιόπιστο απο την άλλη εταιρεία που είναι στην γραμμη(ASL) και αυτό ελπίζω να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το ¶γιος να γίνει ακόμα καλύτερο γιατί μας έδειξε οτι έχει δυνατότητες βελτίωσης και τώρα όσο για την GAFERRIES νομίζω οτι του πάει η παροιμία"όπως στρώσεις θα κοιμηθείς".

----------


## nikolas200

Αξιοπρεπές βαπόρι. Ειχα ταξιδέψει πρίν 4 χρόνια για Φολέγανδρο. Πολύ καλύτερο από τα πλοία της GA που εξυπηρετούν τις δυτικές κυκλάδες

----------


## vinman

Ως Ρομίλντα απο το φυλλάδιο της GA FERRIES πρίν δεκαπέντε χρόνια...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14082

----------


## stelios_ag

Καθίστε αναπαυτικά και απολαύστε... ήρθε η ώρα του VINMAΝ!

----------


## vinman

Και μία φωτογραφία σκαναρισμένη απο το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''...
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο stelios_ag


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14117

----------


## stelios_ag

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Vinman.  :Cool: 

Πάντως νομίζω ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα για το ποιά σινιάλα του πάνε καλύτερα.
Οι ρίγες της GA δεν του πάνε και τόσο...

----------


## LAEGE

> Συμφωνώ με την σκοπιά που το τοποθετείς το θέμα αλλά και εγω το βλέπω απο την σκοπιά του νησιώτη-επιβάτη.


Αδελφέ δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Αντιθέτως, συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω αλλά δυστυχώς οι μηχανισμοί της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης και του υπουργείου δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την επιθυμία του επιβάτη και συνήθως κάνουν συμβιβασμούς με τoυς υπολογισμούς (τα αισχύστως αποκαλούμενα "μπάτζετ", τρομάρα τους) των ακτοπλόων... 

Δυστυχώς, εδώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει συσπείρωση και πίεση εκ μέρους των επιβατών κατ' αρχήν σε κάτι απίθανους βλαχοδήμαρχους των Κυκλάδων και των Δωδεκανήσων που δεν ασκούν την παραμικρή πίεση για να βελτιωθεί η καθημερινότητα των νησιωτών. 

Με εκτίμηση,

----------


## plori

> Αδελφέ δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Αντιθέτως, συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω αλλά δυστυχώς οι μηχανισμοί της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης και του υπουργείου δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την επιθυμία του επιβάτη και συνήθω...............,


Έγράψες μεγάλες αλήθειες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## nikolas200

Μεγάλες αλήθειες λέτε παιδια. Συμφωνω και εγώ απόλυτα. Οσο για το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ όντως του πάνε καλύτερα τα σινιάλα της VSL

----------


## dimitris

Μια φωτογραφια του Αγ.Γεωργιος οταν περασε απο τα χερια της HFD στην VSL στο νεο μολο να ετοιμαζεται...

----------


## kastro

> Μια φωτογραφια του Αγ.Γεωργιος οταν περασε απο τα χερια της HFD στην VSL στο νεο μολο να ετοιμαζεται...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14581


Ιστορική φωτογραφία.

----------


## nikolas200

Φοβερή φωτογραφία φίλε. Να είσαι καλα

----------


## nikolas200

To ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στην Φολέγανδρο


AGIOS GEORGIOS FOLEGANDROS 060.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

edw ena(information) plan tou ag.georgios

----------


## raflucgr

in Serifos on 5/08/2008.

Lucas

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ φτανοντας στη Σίφνο.02-09-08_1256.jpg02-09-08_1257.jpg02-09-08_1258.jpg02-09-08_1259.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Το καλοκαίρι και οι διακοπές τελείωσαν.


Με μια μάτια όμως στις φωτογραφίες του καλοκαιριού, σου γεννάται η επιθυμία για νέα ταξίδια! 
Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας και 
  ειδικά σε εκείνους στους οποίους το ταξίδι είναι πιο σημαντικό από τον προορισμό!

Το πλοίο φτάνει στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών!


IMG_1288.jpg
IMG_1292.jpg
IMG_1293.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Το ταξίδι αρχίζει...

Και για άλλο ένα καλοκαίρι αφήνουμε τη Σίφνο πίσω μας!

IMG_1569.jpg

Και βαζουμε ρότα για Σεριφο-Κυθνο-Πειραια.

IMG_1568.jpg
IMG_1566.jpg

----------


## plori

> Το καλοκαίρι και οι διακοπές τελείωσαν.
> 
> 
> Με μια μάτια όμως στις φωτογραφίες του καλοκαιριού, σου γεννάται η επιθυμία για νέα ταξίδια! 
> Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας και 
> ειδικά σε .........


Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες και πολύ καλή η ποιότητα τους.

----------


## grangelo

Μια βόλτα στα καταστρώματα για να χορτάσουμε Αιγαίο και Αύρα θαλασσινή

IMG_1587.jpg

IMG_1590.jpg

IMG_1592.jpg

IMG_1669.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες του Hengist.
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Grangelo

----------


## grangelo

Λίγο μετά την Κύθνο

IMG_1601.jpg

IMG_1633.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΑ. Eυχαριστούμε πολύ. Νοσταλγούμε κιολας τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές

----------


## grangelo

Ευχαριστω φιλοι plori και rocinante και nikolas200
IMG_1626.jpg
IMG_1623.jpg
IMG_1657.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Κατά καιρούς θα ανεβάζω και άλλες φωτογραφίες από το ωραίο βαπόρι!
Εξάλλου το χειμωνα ειναι το μόνο πλοίο που εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή και θα κανουμε και αλλα ταξίδια!


IMG_1668.jpg

IMG_1643.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε grangelo απλά καταπληκτικές.. να είσαι καλά που μας ταξίδεψες απο τη σίφνο και ξανά πίσω μέσα σε 2 λεπτά.. και πάλι μπράβο..

----------


## kalypso

grangelo μπράβο για τις φωτογραφίες σου...

----------


## vinman

Απίθανες,ταξιδιάρικες φωτογραφίες φίλε grangelo...
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εντυπωσιακοτατος ο grangelo,θα θελαμε να συμετεχεις περισσοτερο αγαπητε μου φιλε.Εχεις αποδειξει την ποιοτητα σου πολυ καιρο τωρα...

----------


## SpyrosB

Ο Γιώργης ενώ έρχετε απο Σέριφο για να μπεί στο λιμάνι του Μέριχα

----------


## plori

Ενα μικρο βιντεάκι στο Αγιος Γεώργιος και στον "Ξιφία" με την φωνή της Σιφνιάς Μαρίας Ξανθάκη.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHeKEP4KWw8.

----------


## giorgos....

*πού το ανακάλυψες ρε θηρίο? καταπληκτικό..*

----------


## Vortigern

Ο βαπορας βγαινοντας απο Σεριφο κ πηγαινοντας Σιφνο (οι φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες πανω απο το σπηντραννερ 2 )..κ μερικες απο τον πειραια απο σημερα το πρωι δειτε ποσο ωραια αντανακλα το φως του ηλιου πανω στο υπεροχο ασπρο χρωμα του..αφιερομενες σε ολο το φορουμ

----------


## Vortigern

.......συνεχεια.....

----------


## giorgos....

ο "άγιος" σήμερα το μεσημέρι ξεκινά τη βολτίτσα του στα νησιά..


IMG_2786.JPG


εμείς ήρθαμε να σε δούμε και εσύ μας γυρνάς την πλάτη? είναι λίγο αγένεια.. νομίζω....
IMG_2789.JPG


_έτσι μπράβο.._
IMG_2793.JPG
καλό ταξίδι..

----------


## vinman

Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος σήμερα μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16375




...και δεμένος στη γνωστή του θέση...




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16376

----------


## Leo

Το πες και το ΄κανες.... ότι θα φωτογραφίσεις  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστούμε που πρόσεχες... :Razz:

----------


## avenger

Θέλω να σημειώσω πως το Ρομίλντα έκανε για μια φορά μόνο δρομολόγιο Δυτ.Κυκλ. προς αναπλήρωση δρομολογίου εξαιτίας του ετήσιου σέρβις των πλοίων της γραμμής (αν δεν κάνω λάθος κι αν τα λέω σωστά...) τότε που γινόταν κάθε χειμώνα.Και είχε κατεβεί πολύς κόσμος στις Καμάρες να το δει...και ήταν και χειμώνας! ήταν 1995 ή 1996

----------


## giorgos....

άν μιλάς για τον "άγιο" αυτό που λές ήταν το 1992 αφού το 1993 αγοράστηκε απο τη ventouris sea lines.

----------


## vinman

Οκτώβρης του 1987 και στο Warren της Αγγλίας επικρατεί μεγάλη κακοκαιρία...
Το τότε Hengist προσαραγμένο στην άμμο...
Ήταν αρκετά τυχερό που δεν ανατράπηκε και πιο τυχεροί όλοι εμείς που μπορέσαμε να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί του!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16894

(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το 1996 είναι η χρονιά που πέρασαν τα πιο πολλά πλοία από τη Σίφνο.
Μετά τη χρεωκοπία της Ventouris Sea Lines, στη γραμμή έμεινε μόνο το "Μήλος Εξπρές".
Όταν έδεσε και το "Μήλος Εξπρές" τότε άρχισε ένα γαϊτανάκι από πλοία.
Χαρακτηριστικά να αναφέρω ότι για το τριήμερο της Καθαράς Δευτέρας του 1996 κατεβήκαμε την Παρασκευή στη Σίφνο με το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", γυρίσαμε την Καθαρά Δευτέρα με το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας", ενώ την άλλαη μέρα θα κετέβαινε το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές".
Την περίοδο αυτή το σημερινό "¶γιος Γεώργιος" ήταν δεμένο στον Πειραιά και από ένα σημείο και μετά ετοιμαζόταν να ξαναταξιδέψει, ως "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή".

----------


## n-k

Εκτός θέματος...αλλά από τότε που έγιναν οι αλλαγές στο site οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες δεν εμφανίζονται...Τι γίνεται;

----------


## Leo

Φίλε n-k ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## n-k

Ευχαριστώ Leo. Όλα εντάξει τώρα.

----------


## giorgos....

ο "άγιος" σήμερα το βράδυ ξεκουράζεται απο το ταξίδι του και απολαμβάνει τη φθηνοπορινή βροχούλα....


άγιος.jpg

----------


## avenger

> Το 1996 είναι η χρονιά που πέρασαν τα πιο πολλά πλοία από τη Σίφνο.
> Μετά τη χρεωκοπία της Ventouris Sea Lines, στη γραμμή έμεινε μόνο το "Μήλος Εξπρές".
> Όταν έδεσε και το "Μήλος Εξπρές" τότε άρχισε ένα γαϊτανάκι από πλοία.
> Χαρακτηριστικά να αναφέρω ότι για το τριήμερο της Καθαράς Δευτέρας του 1996 κατεβήκαμε την Παρασκευή στη Σίφνο με το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", γυρίσαμε την Καθαρά Δευτέρα με το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας", ενώ την άλλαη μέρα θα κετέβαινε το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές".
> Την περίοδο αυτή το σημερινό "¶γιος Γεώργιος" ήταν δεμένο στον Πειραιά και από ένα σημείο και μετά ετοιμαζόταν να ξαναταξιδέψει, ως "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή".


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση για το 96 αγαπητέ Roi.

----------


## dimitris

Απογευματινη αφιξη του "Αγ. Γεωργιος"

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφη Δημήτρη!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιος ο Δημητρης και ο βαποραρος... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! αυτο το βαπορι οσο μεγαλωνει ομορφαινει δεν ξερω γιατι... :Smile:

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο φιλε Δημητρη πολυ ζουμερη φωτογραφια..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Dimitri δεν ομορφαινει, απλα τα αλλα που μας ερχονται ειναι ολο και πιο ασχημα οποτε μας φαινεται ομορφοτερο... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

> Dimitri δεν ομορφαινει, απλα τα αλλα που μας ερχονται ειναι ολο και πιο ασχημα οποτε μας φαινεται ομορφοτερο...


 
Τα ειπε ολα ο φιλος Διονυσης...

----------


## Orion_v

Aφου αρεσει , να βαλω κι εγω μια ....  ( μετα την ομορφη του dimitris  :Wink: ) 

P9191737.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο φιλος Orion_v!
παιδια ευχαριστω!
ο μαστορας τι φτιαχνει εκει στην μπαντα...

----------


## vinman

> Aφου αρεσει , να βαλω κι εγω μια .... ( μετα την ομορφη του dimitris ) 
> 
> P9191737.JPG


Πολύ όμορφη και η δικιά σου φίλε Orion v... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία...
Το υπο ναυπήγηση Hengist το 1971 στο Brest...
Aφιερωμένη σε όλο το φόρουμ!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17343


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## giorgos....

έλα ρε vinman με τα ωραία σου..

----------


## Vortigern

Χθεσινη αφηξη του Βαπορα...Ειχε κ συννεφια κιολας
Η τελευταια ειναι ποιο παλια-->(Να προσθεσο οτι παρομοια φωτο εχει βγαλει κ ο φωτογραφος Γ.Καούρης το Μηλος Εξπρες εξω απο το Αρτιμωνι)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18123

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18124

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18125

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18126

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18127

----------


## Vortigern

Και αλλες 4
Στην πρωτη φωτο απο πισω ειναι η Αγια Αικατερινη...σχεδον ολα τα καραβια που εχουν περασει απο εδω εχουν κ μια φωτογραφια με την Αγια Αικατερινη απο πισω..(Βλ. στο θεμα ''Πλοια που προσεγγισαν στη Σιφνο''Βεβαια κ σε αλλα θεματα που αφορανε το καθε καραβι που εχει ερθει Σιφνο)Ολες οι φωτο ειναι για τους καλους φιλους Roi,plori,Leo.vinman,Nikos,sylver23,mastropanago,m  astrovasilli,pontios thessaloniki,Thanasis89,nikitasko,και γενικα σε ολους..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18129

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18130

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18131

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο φιλε vortigern πανεμορφες ειναι οι φωτογραφιες σου!

----------


## giorgos....

*άψογος....*

----------


## grangelo

H Σίφνος και οι Καμαρες το φθινοπορο ειναι ομορφες αλλα με την παρουσια του Αγιου μια τετοια συννεφιασμενη μερα μοιαζουν 
ακαταμαχητες.
Μπραβο φιλε Vortigern

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Αγιος Γεωργιος σημερα στη γνωστη του θεση
002.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους τους φίλους.

Φίλε Vortigern, οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πολύ ωραίες.
Συνέχισε στα βήματα του μεγάλου φωτογράφου Γ. Καούρη.
Ο χειμώνας αναμένεται με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια,φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστο πολυ...σας υποσχομαι κ αλλες το χειμωνα...σιγα σιγα... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Για τον φίλο Vortigern...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18288


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18289

----------


## mastrovasilis

Βολτούλα εφ΄ όλης της ύλης βλέπω φίλε Μανώλη.

----------


## Vortigern

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε vinman πολυ ωραιες μπραβο :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Σημερινος καταπλου του Αγ.Γεωργιος
να την αφιερωσω σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia και στον vinman που συναντηθηκαμε τυχαια σημερα στο ποιο σπανιο μερος του λιμανιου... στον κοκκινο... :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φίλε.. αλλά και ο "άγιος", είναι βαπόραρος..

----------


## Panos80

*Σημερα το πρωι, ωρα ξεκουρασης του βαπορα.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο ¶γιός μας στη Μήλο πέρυσι το καλολαίρι!!

----------


## Hengist

> *Σημερα το πρωι, ωρα ξεκουρασης του βαπορα.*


Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο του βαπορα...μπραβο

----------


## sylver23

γυρνωντας απο ικαρια στις 19 αυγ εβγαλα αυτες τις φωτο που αποδεικνυουν οτι το αγ γεωργιος ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο το hs1 .απολαυστε το προσπερασμα.
(φυσικα δεν ειναι ετσι.λογω του οτι πηγαιναμε προς πειραια ενω τα παραπανω αντιθετα και  το hs1 στριβει δεξια νομιζεις το παραπανω)

----------


## giorgos....

έλα ρε *"άγιε"*..  έμπνευση που είχες φίλε sylver23.. ωραίος..

----------


## Hengist

μπορει το hs1 να ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο το γεωργιος αλλα δεν προκειται να παρει ποτε τη θεση του στην καρδια μας......

----------


## giorgos....

έτσι είναι φίλε hengist. όχι μόνο του "άγιου" αλλά και όλων των βαπόραρων που μας έφυγαν τα τελευταία χρόνια..

----------


## Vortigern

Ενα βιντεο που βρηκα
Ειναι απο την διασωση του ναυαγου που εγινε το καλοκαιρι ανοιχτα της κυθνου...

Υ.Γ απολαυστε το πρωτο τραγουδι ειναι του μεγαλου ΒΑΣΙΛΗ!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgx8x...eature=related

----------


## Νικόλας

πω ωραίο βίντεο φίλε πρώτη φορά είδα διάσωση !!!!

Υ.Γ Γειά σου μεγάλε Βασίλη :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος απο το απόγευμα είναι στην Κίμωλο για να παραστεί και αυτό με το τρόπο του στην πανύγηρι της Οσίας Μεθοδίας την εν Κιμώλο όπου επίσης θα είναι ο μητροπολίτης Σύρου και ο υφυπουργός Αιγαίου κ.Καμένος.Βοηθειά μας.

----------


## eliasaslan

Η VSL μόνο με τον "άγιο" έμεινε?

----------


## esperos

> Η VSL μόνο με τον "άγιο" έμεινε?


 
E..  και  με  το  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

δεν λές καλά που ξαναπήρε πίσω τουλάχιστον αυτό?

----------


## erwdios

Ξημερώματα στον Πειραιά...

----------


## Vortigern

Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε ερωδιε!!
Τωρα νομιζω οτι βραδυνες φωτο του Αγιου δν εχουμε βαλει
Αποψε λοιπον βρεθηκα λογο καποιον υποχρεωσεων στο λιμανι μας κ ειπα να παρω κ την ψηφιακη μαζι μου....οριστε 4 βραδυνες του βαπορα..δικες σας :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

σήμερα το μεσημεράκι στον πειραιά με αεράκι....

άγιος1.jpg

άγιος2.jpg

άγιος3.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιωργο εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα να ειναι καλα.

----------


## giorgos....

άγιος4.jpg

άγιος5.jpg

ένας ένας με τη σειρά του παιδιά..
άγιος6.jpg

_καλό ταξίδι...._

----------


## giorgos....

ωραίος ο vortigern. σημερινή ανταπόκριση απο σίφνο..

----------


## Vortigern

Ωραιες φωτο μπραβο φιλε...στην τελευταια φωτο ειναι καπως ετσι τα πραγματα...ο παλιος βγαινει καμαρωτος καμαρωτος απο το λιμανι κ ο νεος γυριζει κουρασμενος... καπως ετσι μας τα δινει η εικονα του φιλου giorgos...

----------


## giorgos....

να είστε καλά παιδιά.. ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. αφιερωμένες σε όλο το forum..

----------


## vinman

Πολύ ωραίες!!
Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Leo

Χαζεύοντας τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου giorgos.... θέλω άλλη μια φορά να σχολιάσω ότι ο Hengist, παραμένει γυαλιστός, λαμπερός και προσεγμένος καλύτερα από τα αδέλφια του και με διαφορά. Απ έξω φαίνεται και δεν χωρεί αμφιβολία, ενώ το εσωτερικό από φωτογραφίες που έχω δεί στο site του Απόστολου, φυσάει.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ

ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΘΝΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΡΙΦΟΥ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ο βαπορας!!!!Πειραιας 6/10/2008

DSC00553.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Ayto to ploio einai les kai paramenei agerasto sto xrono..Mpravo stin etairia tou pou to diatirei se autin tin katastasi!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ενα απο τα πιο ιστορικα βαπορια του Αιγαιου Πελαγους !

----------


## vinman

> Ενα απο τα πιο ιστορικα βαπορια του Αιγαιου Πελαγους !


...αυτό είναι αλήθεια γιατί δεν έχει μείνει σχεδόν κανένα.....
Πάντως όσοι δεν έχετε δεί την ταινία ''το φιλί της ζωής'' αξίζει να την δείτε για τα υπέροχα εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά γυρίσματα που έχουν γίνει στο πλοίο!!!
Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι είναι αναβαθμισμένοι και πολύ προσεγμένοι,και τα καταστρώματα του ένα ποιήμα...!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η ταινια "Το φιλι της ζωης" υπαρχει στα dvds ;

----------


## vinman

> Η ταινια "Το φιλι της ζωης" υπαρχει στα dvds ;


 
...ναί...είχε βγεί στο σινεμά το καλοκαίρι του '07 και τώρα κυκλοφορεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό και στα video club...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Σε ευχαριστω , θα το δω  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Δεμενο στην Μηλο θα μεινη το Αγιος γεωργιος λογο απαγορευτικου...Υπαρχη ανταποκριτης απο την Μηλο?Αν υπαρχη να το φωτογραφισει κ να το δουμε κ λιγο στο λιμανι της Μηλου.

----------


## plori

Αύριο Δευτέρα η επιστροφή του απο την Μηλο στις 09:00 και το δρομολόγιο για κάτω την Τρίτη στις 07:25 .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για όλους τους φίλους απο τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ενα πλώ, μια αερό φωτογραφία απο τον Γιώργο Γιαννακή.

203.JPG

Φώτο : www.giannakis-photo.gr

----------


## Vortigern

Εγραψες σημερα!Πολυ σπανια φωτο!Για να μην πω οτι θα αργησουμε να δουμε κ αλλη τετοια

----------


## Νικόλας

> Για όλους τους φίλους απο τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ενα πλώ, μια αερό φωτογραφία απο τον Γιώργο Γιαννακή.
> 
> 203.JPG
> 
> Φώτο : www.giannakis-photo.gr


Aρχηγέ είναι η 2ερη σε διάστημα 6 λεπτών κανόνισε :Very Happy: 
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

> Για όλους τους φίλους απο τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ενα πλώ, μια αερό φωτογραφία απο τον Γιώργο Γιαννακή.
> 
> 203.JPG
> 
> Φώτο : www.giannakis-photo.gr


Yperoxi fwtografia!

----------


## Vortigern

Να ανταποδωσο....Για τον Νικο πρωτα απολα κ μετα..Roi,Leo,plori,Hengist,grangelo,giorgos....,m  astropanagos,sylver23,manolis m.,ileta,NIKOLAS,nikitasko,appia1978,k vinman!

----------


## sylver23

ωραιος ο vortigen.σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## vinman

> Να ανταποδωσο....Για τον Νικο πρωτα απολα κ μετα..Roi,Leo,plori,Hengist,grangelo,giorgos....,m  astropanagos,sylver23,manolis m.,ileta,NIKOLAS,nikitasko,appia1978,k vinman!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Όμορφη λήψη!!

----------


## Vortigern

Aλλη μια που μολις βρηκα τυχαια στο pc μου...για να σας θυμησο λιγο το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε...

----------


## manolis m.

> Να ανταποδωσο....Για τον Νικο πρωτα απολα κ μετα..Roi,Leo,plori,Hengist,grangelo,giorgos....,m  astropanagos,sylver23,manolis m.,ileta,NIKOLAS,nikitasko,appia1978,k vinman!


Se euxaristw para poli!! Poli omorfi phwto !

----------


## giorgos....

ότι φωτογραφίες και να ανεβάσουμε, απ' όπου και αν το δείς, ο "άγιος" παραμένει πανέμορφο βαπόρι.. σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε *vortigern*....

----------


## grangelo

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Vortigern!

----------


## Speedkiller

Φεύγοντας από Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20774

----------


## Νικόλας

> Να ανταποδωσο....Για τον Νικο πρωτα απολα κ μετα..Roi,Leo,plori,Hengist,grangelo,giorgos....,m  astropanagos,sylver23,manolis m.,ileta,NIKOLAS,nikitasko,appia1978,k vinman!


πωωωωω καλά τώρα την είδα ο βλάκας :Very Happy: 
τέλεια φότο φίλε μπράβο ευχαριστώ :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Να ανταποδωσο....Για τον Νικο πρωτα απολα κ μετα..Roi,Leo,plori,Hengist,grangelo,giorgos....,m  astropanagos,sylver23,manolis m.,ileta,NIKOLAS,nikitasko,appia1978,k vinman!


Σε ευχαριστώ και εγω με την σειρά μου!!!!

----------


## plori

Σήμερινή άφιξη στη Σίφνο.

----------


## laz94

Ωραία φώτο!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σήμερινή άφιξη στη Σίφνο.


ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ με τα ολα του..ευχαρισουμε φιλε πλωρη..

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε πλώρη τέλεια η φώτο σου αλλά και το βαπόρι είναι Φοβερό ! Μπράβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

παρέα με το άγιος γεώργιος στο κόκκινο..

άγιος 22-10-2008.jpg


χάλασε βέβαια την ηρεμία των ψαράδων αλλά ποιός νοιάζεται για τέτοια μπροστά σ' αυτό το θέαμα?

άγιος1.jpg


καλό ταξίδι..

άγιος2.jpg

----------


## plori

Καταπληκτικές , σαν να της έχει "τραβήξει" επαγγελματίας.Μπράβο.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε plori ένας απο τους λόγους που μια φωτογραφία είναι όμορφη είναι και το περιεχόμενο της.. φαντάσου στη θέση του "άγιου" να ήταν ενα highspeed.... έχουμε πολλά να μάθουμε απο τους μέτρ του είδους.. πάντως σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια..

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο το σχολιο σου ειναι ισως πιο ομορφο και απο τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σου. Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Sorokxos

Κοιτα να δεις... Κι εγω ημουν στο καράβι και παρατηρουσα το φανάρι μηπως κ δω κανένα συμφορουμίτη αλλα είδα μόνο τους ψαράδες....

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε rocinante ευχαριστώ πραγματικά.. πιστεύω όμως πως το βαπόρι τα λέει όλα..
φίλε sorokxos μάλλον δεν παρατήρησες εναν συμφορουμίτη λίγο πρίν το φάρο.... πάντως σε ζηλεύω. και τί δεν θα έδεινα να ήμουν και εγώ στο βαπόρι....

----------


## Vortigern

Απο την σημερινη αφιξη του...μολις 1:30 λεπτα εχουν περασει...αφιερωμενες στους Roi Baudoin,plori,Leo,Nikos,grangelo,milos express,Giorgoss...,sorokxos,kai Fanari
Αυριο σας επιφιλασω μια εκπληξη γιατι οι σημερινες φωτο δν με ικανοποιουν και τοσο πολυ απλα της βαζω για τον κοπο και για το κρυο που εφαγα :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Απο την σημερινη αφιξη του...μολις 1:30 λεπτα εχουν περασει...αφιερωμενες στους Roi Baudoin,plori,Leo,Nikos,grangelo,milos express,Giorgoss...,sorokxos,kai Fanari
> Αυριο σας επιφιλασω μια εκπληξη γιατι οι σημερινες φωτο δν με ικανοποιουν και τοσο πολυ απλα της βαζω για τον κοπο και για το κρυο που εφαγα


Σε ευχαριστώ vortigen και νομίζω οτι άξιζε το κόπο για να αποθανατήσεις για πολλοστή φορά τον "Γιώργη".....

----------


## Vortigern

> Σε ευχαριστώ vortigen και νομίζω οτι άξιζε το κόπο για να αποθανατήσεις για πολλοστή φορά τον "Γιώργη".....


Και θα συνεχισουμε οσο ποιο δυνατα γινεται..γιατι σε λιγα χρονια θα το βλεπουμε μονο απο φωτογραφιες και αυτο δυστιχος..

----------


## plori

Εαν το πλοίο είχε κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις ποιό ρεαλιστικές νομίζω οτι θα άφηνε ιστορία στην καρδίά του απλού ταξιδιώτη και εννοώ την αύξηση των εισητηρίων απο σαλόνι σε σαλόνι , την ταχύτητα που έφερε διάρκεια ταξιδιού πολύ παλαιότέρων χρόνων και τέλος την "μάχη" που γίνονταν με την συναλλαγή που είχαν με τους φορτηγατζήδες.Δεν θέλω να επαναφέρω στο φόρουμ αυτή την κουβέντα με την ανάλυση του πλοίου αλλά τα αναφέρω τα παραπάνω επειδή ο φίλος vortigen  λέει 
'δεν θα το έχουμε σε λιγα χρόνια δυστιχός".Αλλά τελειώνοντας αυτά έχουν διορθωθεί έως ένα σημείο και νομίζω οτι τα αρνητικά σχόλια που άκουγες σχεδόν συνέχεια έχουν εκμηδενιστεί και αυτό που πραγματικά βοήθησε είναι η ταχύτητα .Καλά σου ταξίδια "Γιώργη μας".

----------


## Vortigern

> Εαν το πλοίο είχε κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις ποιό ρεαλιστικές νομίζω οτι θα άφηνε ιστορία στην καρδίά του απλού ταξιδιώτη και εννοώ την αύξηση των εισητηρίων απο σαλόνι σε σαλόνι , την ταχύτητα που έφερε διάρκεια ταξιδιού πολύ παλαιότέρων χρόνων και τέλος την "μάχη" που γίνονταν με την συναλλαγή που είχαν με τους φορτηγατζήδες.Δεν θέλω να επαναφέρω στο φόρουμ αυτή την κουβέντα με την ανάλυση του πλοίου αλλά τα αναφέρω τα παραπάνω επειδή ο φίλος vortigen λέει 
> 'δεν θα το έχουμε σε λιγα χρόνια δυστιχός".Αλλά τελειώνοντας αυτά έχουν διορθωθεί έως ένα σημείο και νομίζω οτι τα αρνητικά σχόλια που άκουγες σχεδόν συνέχεια έχουν εκμηδενιστεί και αυτό που πραγματικά βοήθησε είναι η ταχύτητα .Καλά σου ταξίδια "Γιώργη μας".


εγω αυτο το πραγμα το ειπα με την εννοια οτι ολα τα καραβια καποια στιγμη φευγουν ειτε απο την γραμμη ειτε για παντα...ετσι κ με τον Αγιο δν γινεται να κατσει για παντα καποτε θα φυγει και θα αφησει μια πολυ μικρη ιστορια πισω του.Εμεις θα το βλεπουμε απο της φωτογραφιες μας κ θα θυμομαστε το τοτε!

----------


## plori

> εγω αυτο το πραγμα το ειπα με την εννοια οτι ολα τα καραβια καποια στιγμη φευγουν ειτε απο την γραμμη ειτε για παντα...ετσι κ με τον Αγιο δν γινεται να κατσει για παντα καποτε θα φυγει και θα αφησει μια πολυ μικρη ιστορια πισω του.Εμεις θα το βλεπουμε απο της φωτογραφιες μας κ θα θυμομαστε το τοτε!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και μέχρι μα "φύγει" το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ συνεχίζεται και στο Γεώργιος και σε όποιο άλλο προσεγγίσει το νησί μας και με την ταλαιπωρία που έχει αυτό (κρύο,-βενζινη στο μηχανάκι,σχολείο,δουλειά, κλπ..) π:lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Vortigern

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και μέχρι μα "φύγει" το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ συνεχίζεται και στο Γεώργιος και σε όποιο άλλο προσεγγίσει το νησί μας και με την ταλαιπωρία που έχει αυτό (κρύο,-βενζινη στο μηχανάκι,σχολείο,δουλειά, κλπ..) π:lol::lol::lol::lol:


To κρυο παλευετε,η βενζινη (ματιασμενο με ειχαν) η δουλεια τρωγεται αλλα το σχολειο ποια δν παιζεται.....αυριο θα βρεθω στην Αγια Αικατερινη για φωτο γιατι απο εκει δν εχουμε....καλο βραδυ για σημερα απο εμενα!

----------


## Vortigern

*Καλημερα σας και χρονια πολλα!Σημερα ειναι μια καθαρη κ ηλιολουστη ημερα γιαυτο και εγω πηρα τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο κ εκανα εφοδο στην Αγια Αικατερινη που βρησκεται στο λιμανι της Σιφνου...καθως ετοιμαζομουν για το μεγαλο μπαμ βλεπαμε σιγα σιγα να πλησιαζει το Αγιος Γεωργιος ερχομενο απο Μηλο για Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Κυθνο με τελικο προορισμο τον Πειραια.Εχω τραβιξει πολλες φωτογραφιες.Σημερα θα δειτε της πρωτες 5 κ της επομενες μερες θα ανεβασω και αλλες.Ελπιζο να σας αρεσουν.*
*Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στους καλους φιλους:Roi Baudoin,Leo,Nikos,plori,milos express,FOYNTARISTOS,Hengist,grangelo,NIKOLAS,niki  tasko,vinman,manolis.m,sylver23,appia1978,ileta,di  mitris,pontios thessaloniki,mastropanagos,giorgos....,rocinante,E  llinis,esperos,polukas,Apostolos,STRATHGOS,FANOULA  ,FANARI,Trakman,heraklion,kastro.*
*Ακομη σε ολους τους Σιφνιους κ στο υπολιπο forum*
*Y.Γ:Αναψα και ενα κερι για το nautilia και για ολους μας.Βοηθεια μας να μας εχει παντα καλα.*
*Απολαυστε αρχικα την αφιξη........* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21489 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21490 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21491 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21492 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21494

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Καλημερα σας και χρονια πολλα!Σημερα ειναι μια καθαρη κ ηλιολουστη ημερα γιαυτο και εγω πηρα τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο κ εκανα εφοδο στην Αγια Αικατερινη που βρησκεται στο λιμανι της Σιφνου...καθως ετοιμαζομουν για το μεγαλο μπαμ βλεπαμε σιγα σιγα να πλησιαζει το Αγιος Γεωργιος ερχομενο απο Μηλο για Σιφνο,Σεριφο,Κυθνο με τελικο προορισμο τον Πειραια.Εχω τραβιξει πολλες φωτογραφιες.Σημερα θα δειτε της πρωτες 5 κ της επομενες μερες θα ανεβασω και αλλες.Ελπιζο να σας αρεσουν.*
> *Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στους καλους φιλους:Roi Baudoin,Leo,Nikos,plori,milos express,FOYNTARISTOS,Hengist,grangelo,NIKOLAS,niki  tasko,vinman,manolis.m,sylver23,appia1978,ileta,di  mitris,pontios thessaloniki,mastropanagos,giorgos....,rocinante,E  llinis,esperos,polukas,Apostolos,STRATHGOS,FANOULA  ,FANARI,Trakman,heraklion,kastro.*
> *Ακομη σε ολους τους Σιφνιους κ στο υπολιπο forum*
> *Y.Γ:Αναψα και ενα κερι για το nautilia και για ολους μας.Βοηθεια μας να μας εχει παντα καλα.*
> *Απολαυστε αρχικα την αφιξη........*


Καλά φίλε ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ φότο ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ευχαρίστωωωω :Very Happy: 
άντε μην αργήσεις να βάλεις και τις υπόλοιπες!!!!

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο ρε θανο.πολυ ωραιες.ξεχωριζω λιγο την προτελευταια.μπραβο σου που αναψες και κερακι για τα μελη του ναυτιλια.να σαι και συ παντα καλα..

----------


## dimitris

Σ ευχριστουμε να σ 'εχει κι εσενα ο Θεος καλα και για το κερακι που μας σκεφτηκες αλλα και τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες! :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ καλος ο Vortigern ακομα καλυτερος ο βαπορας...

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ  :Very Happy: ΑΞΙΟΣ ΣΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Vortigern

*Αντε επειδη το ζητησατε θα ανεβασω ακομα 5 κ μετα αυριο παλι...Λοιπον στην 3 και 4 φωτο αυτο το κοκκινο που θα δειτε λεγεται κουρούπι η αλλιος (κουρούπφι!)..επισης στην 5 φαινεται κ η στερνα της εκκλησιας...*

----------


## vinman

> *Αντε επειδη το ζητησατε θα ανεβασω ακομα 5 κ μετα αυριο παλι...Λοιπον στην 3 και 4 φωτο αυτο το κοκκινο που θα δειτε λεγεται κουρούπι η αλλιος (κουρούπφι!)..επισης στην 5 φαινεται κ η στερνα της εκκλησιας...*


Για καρτ-ποστάλ κάνουν!!!
Αψογος!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν οι προηγουμενες ηταν πολυ καλες αυτες εδω ειναι *ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ*. Πραγματικα σε ζηλευω φιλε μου που μπορεις ανα πασα στιγμη οποιαδηποτε εποχη του χρονου να δεις αμφιθεατρικα τις Καμαρες, το Γεωργιο να ρεμετζαρει και την ηρεμια των εξαιρετικα ομορφων νερων του κολπου ... Να εισαι καλα. Vinman τι θα εδινες για να ησουν εκεινη την ωρα στη Σιφνο;

----------


## vinman

> ....Vinman τι θα εδινες για να ησουν εκεινη την ωρα στη Σιφνο;


Οτι και εσύ Διονύση....
Τα πάντα... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αν οι προηγουμενες ηταν πολυ καλες αυτες εδω ειναι *ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ*. Πραγματικα σε ζηλευω φιλε μου που μπορεις ανα πασα στιγμη οποιαδηποτε εποχη του χρονου να δεις αμφιθεατρικα τις Καμαρες, το Γεωργιο να ρεμετζαρει και την ηρεμια των εξαιρετικα ομορφων νερων του κολπου ... Να εισαι καλα. Vinman τι θα εδινες για να ησουν εκεινη την ωρα στη Σιφνο;


*Μην το λες...αν μπορουσα θα πηγαινα καθε φορα να το εβγαζα φωτο..δν βολευουν οι ωρες..περναει 12:30 το μεσημερι για Πειραια κ μετα ερχεται βραδια....εγω που να προλαβω με το σχολειο να το βγαλω φωτο...μετα απο το σχολειο ειναι η δουλεια κ μετα απο την δουλεια το πλοιο ποια κοντευη να φτασει πειραια...Εχω βρει κατι ωραια σημεια για να παω να τραβιξω φωτο κ δν προλαβενω.Ισος προλαβω αυτο το Σαββατο...παρακαλαω πως κ πως να ερχονται αργειες...σημερα ειχα την ευκαιρια κ την χρησιμοποιησα οσο ποιο καλα μπορουσα...*

----------


## plori

Vortigen παρα πολυ καλές, πραγματικά τέλειες, νομίζω οτι η  επόμενη εξόρμηση όπου με παρακίνησαν οι φωτογραφίες του Roi είναι το Φανάρι των Καμαρών.Νομίζω ότι όποιος Σιφνιός μπορέσει (μπορεί και εγώ) να τα καταφέρουμε να πάμε;-);-)

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάει το χαλάσαμε το παιδί !  :Very Happy:  Θανάση ώρες ώρες σε ζηλεύω (τι ώρες ώρες, συνέχεια  :Wink: ) ! Μπράβο σου για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## Vortigern

> Vortigen παρα πολυ καλές, πραγματικά τέλειες, νομίζω οτι η επόμενη εξόρμηση όπου με παρακίνησαν οι φωτογραφίες του Roi είναι το Φανάρι των Καμαρών.Νομίζω ότι όποιος Σιφνιός μπορέσει (μπορεί και εγώ) να τα καταφέρουμε να πάμε;-);-)


Μπορουμε να παμε και μαζι αν θες.Ευκαιρια να σε γνωρισο κιολας.Αν θες να το κανονισουμε.Και σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια.

----------


## Vortigern

*Ακομα 4 για σημερα*

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *Ακομα 4 για σημερα*


Ένα ένα πετάγονται τα μαργαριτάρια. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Εύγε..... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

> *Ακομα 4 για σημερα*


θανο το καλυτερο σετακι απο οσα εβαλες κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## Vortigern

*Sylver εισαι σιγουρος?Για προσεξε καλα της επομενες 2 πενταδες.Αρχικα η πρωτη.*

----------


## sylver23

εμ ναι .σαν να χεις δικιο.για να δουμε και την δευτερη και θα καταληξω

----------


## Vortigern

*Και να τελειωσο λεγοντας οτι την ωρα που εφευγε το πλοιο σφυριξε,αυτο δν το εχει ξανακανει, νομιζο ισος λεω ισος! με ειδαν απο την γεφυρα και μ σφυρουσαν (γιατι οσο να'ναι κιαλια εχουν αμα θελουν οπωτε παιζει να με ειδαν να τους φωτογραφιζο).(Προσοχη δν το λεω ως κακο)*
*Και να τελειωσο με της πεντε τελαυταιες*
_Να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!_

----------


## sylver23

λοιπον θανο.τελικα καταληγ οτι τα τρια τελευταια σετακια ειναι τα καλυτερα με το καλυτερο το προτελευταιο.μπραβο

----------


## Vortigern

> λοιπον θανο.τελικα καταληγ οτι τα τρια τελευταια σετακια ειναι τα καλυτερα με το καλυτερο το προτελευταιο.μπραβο


*Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου....σε λιγες μερες παλι!!!!*

----------


## laz94

Ρε Vortigern τι άλλο να πω πια για την πάρτη σου;;;
Είσαι ΑΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Και να τελειωσο λεγοντας οτι την ωρα που εφευγε το πλοιο σφυριξε,αυτο δν το εχει ξανακανει, νομιζο ισος λεω ισος! με ειδαν απο την γεφυρα και μ σφυρουσαν (γιατι οσο να'ναι κιαλια εχουν αμα θελουν οπωτε παιζει να με ειδαν να τους φωτογραφιζο).(Προσοχη δν το λεω ως κακο)*
> *Και να τελειωσο με της πεντε τελαυταιες*
> _Να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!_


να τος καλά φίλε ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Vortigern με μαγεψες !
Ειναι πολυ ζωντανες οι φωτογραφιες σου . . .
Αψογες , φανταστικες και πολυ ομορφες . . .
Συγχαριτηρια ...

----------


## Vortigern

Αυριο τελικα δν θα μπορεσο να παω στο λιμανι γιατι πρεπει να παω στην δουλεια ποιο νωρις :Mad: .Ισως την κυριακη.......

----------


## Vortigern

*Ανεβαζω ακομα 4 γιατι σπαστικα πολυ τωρα που δν θα μπορεσω αυριο να παω.......*

----------


## sylver23

να σπαζεσαι πιο συχνα θανο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

> *Ανεβαζω ακομα 4 γιατι σπαστικα πολυ τωρα που δν θα μπορεσω αυριο να παω.......*


     Πολύ όμορφες φυτογραφίες φίλε  Vortigern μπράβο σου!!

----------


## SpyrosB

Ψάχνωντας στο σκληρό βρήκα μια ωραία φώτο που είχα τραβήξει παλία στην Κύθνο :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Πανέμορφη SpyrosB, συγχαρητήρια

----------


## milos express

DSC00005.jpg

DSC00007.jpg

DSC00009.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Aγαπητέ vortigern καταπλήκτικές φωτο. Συγχαρητήρια

----------


## giorgos....

*vortigern και milos express συγχαριτήρια.. καταπληκτικοί..*

----------


## n-k

> DSC00005.jpg
> 
> DSC00007.jpg
> 
> DSC00009.jpg


Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι εξαιρετική. Εύγε!

----------


## kapas

Χθες στον σκαι, ειχε ενα ντοκιμαντερ σχετικα με δορυφορους( :Confused: ) και πως προεβλεψαν λαθος μια κακοκαιρια στην αγγλια. εδειχνε λοιπον πλανα απο τις καταστροφες και ξαφνικα εδειξε τον αγιο γεωργιο με τα τοτε χρωματα να εχει βγει στην στερια.... ηταν ο αγιος γεωργιος? ή μηπως κανενα αδερφο πλοιο?

----------


## giorgos....

το άγιος γεώργιος ήταν φίλε.. σωστά είδες..

----------


## george__

Kαλησπέρα.... Δεν το ήξερα ότι το πλοίο είχε στο παρελθόν τέτοιο ατύχημα!! :Confused: 
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία ή έστω κάποιο link γιατί θα ήθελα να το δω?? :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

Από το AIS βρήκα αυτό, ελπίζω να είναι το σωστό και να βοήθησα

----------


## vinman

> Kαλησπέρα.... Δεν το ήξερα ότι το πλοίο είχε στο παρελθόν τέτοιο ατύχημα!!
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία ή έστω κάποιο link γιατί θα ήθελα να το δω??


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=249

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φοβερη φωτο ! Πρωτη φορα την βλεπω !! Να ειστε καλα !

----------


## george__

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις φωτογραφιες!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Παρομοιο ατυχιμα ειχε και το Vortigern....

----------


## Rocinante

> Παρομοιο ατυχιμα ειχε και το Vortigern....


Φιλε Vortigern το ατυχυμα του αγαπημενου σου πλοιου εγινε περισσοτερο απο αδεξιοτητα ενω του Hengist ηταν δραματικοτερο μιας και στην κυριολεξια το πεταξε εξω ο καιρος. Αν θυμαμε καλα το Vortigern επαθε τη ζημια φευγοντας απο την πορεια του για να ανοιξει δρομο στο Hengist που εβγαινε απο το λιμανι. Αν θυμαμε καλα...

----------


## Vortigern

> Φιλε Vortigern το ατυχυμα του αγαπημενου σου πλοιου εγινε περισσοτερο απο αδεξιοτητα ενω του Hengist ηταν δραματικοτερο μιας και στην κυριολεξια το πεταξε εξω ο καιρος. Αν θυμαμε καλα το Vortigern επαθε τη ζημια φευγοντας απο την πορεια του για να ανοιξει δρομο στο Hengist που εβγαινε απο το λιμανι. Αν θυμαμε καλα...


Φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω για της πληροφοριες δν το ηξερα

----------


## Vortigern

*Και μιας και γυρισαμε τωρα πισω στα σπιτια μας παλι να αρχισω να δειχνο λιγες φωτο απο την 4ημερη παραμονη μου στον Πειραια.*
*Αρχικα να δειξω πως ειναι η δικια μας καφετερια και μερικες οταν πηγαινα στον Πειραια.Η τελαυταια φωτο ειναι λιγο μετα την αναχωρηση απο Σεριφο και πηγαινοντας προς Κυθνο με 17,8* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22311

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22312

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22313

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22314

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22315



*Συνεχεια το βραδυ.....*

----------


## Leo

Άψογοι πλοίο και φωτογράφος, ευχαριστούμε φίλε Vortigern. Κύριε rocinante καμαρώστε το αστράφτει!!!  :Wink:

----------


## parianos

Οταν ταξιδευα με αυτο ως " Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη ή Απολλων Εξπρες 2" στην Παροναξια αυτη η καφετερια δεν υπηρχε τοτε...ωραιο το κανανε, ετσι μου αρεσει τωρα...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Και μιας και γυρισαμε τωρα πισω στα σπιτια μας παλι να αρχισω να δειχνο λιγες φωτο απο την 4ημερη παραμονη μου στον Πειραια.*
> 
> *Αρχικα να δειξω πως ειναι η δικια μας καφετερια και μερικες οταν πηγαινα στον Πειραια.Η τελαυταια φωτο ειναι λιγο μετα την αναχωρηση απο Σεριφο και πηγαινοντας προς Κυθνο με 17,8* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22311
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22312
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22313
> 
> ...


Μπράβο φίλε Vortigern.Συνδυασμός καφέ και αίσθηση ελευθερίας στα βαπορίσια καταστρώματα του ''Hengist''.Να το προσέχετε και να το αγαπάτε το βαπόρι αυτό,τέτοια δεν ξαναφτιάχνονται!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

*ΑΨΟΓΟΣ αγορι μου ΑΨΟΓΟΣ.*

----------


## Nautikos II

> Να το προσέχετε και να το αγαπάτε το βαπόρι αυτό,τέτοια δεν ξαναφτιάχνονται!!!!!


Eισαι απολυτα σωστος :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

βλεπω το βαπορι σε αψογη κατασταση !!!μπραβο!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

οι καρεκλες της καφετεριας θυμιζουν πολυ της αλυσιδας καφετεριων ΦΛΟΚΑΦΕ  :Razz: 
Αψογες ειναι !!

----------


## Vortigern

*Παιδια καταρχην να σας ευχαριστησω ολους κ στη συνεχεια να βαλω λιγες ακομη φωτο απο τους εσωτερικους-εξωτερικους χωρους του ''Hengist'' ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο πληρωμα του πλοιου που το κραταει καθαρο και γεματο ζωντανια.*

----------


## sylver23

και ξαναμπραβο θανο.οντως φαινεται πολυ καθαρο.μια ερωτηση μονο στην φωτο την 4η λειπει κατι??

----------


## Vortigern

> και ξαναμπραβο θανο.οντως φαινεται πολυ καθαρο.μια ερωτηση μονο στην φωτο την 4η λειπει κατι??


Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω γιαυτο εβγαλα και την φωτο.

----------


## Vortigern

*1-->Η σκαλες για την πρωτη θεση*
*3-->Πρυμα με καιρο..*
*4-5-->Καθως παμε στα αεροπορικα συνανταμε δεξια μας αυτο.**Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22352

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22353

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22354

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22355

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22356*

----------


## Vortigern

*Και αυτην θα ηθελα να την αφιερωσο στον Roi γιατι καθως τα ειδα θυμηθικα το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε.......* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22357

*Τελος για αποψε..*

----------


## φανούλα

Ωραίες οι φωτό σου Θάνο άσχετα αν λείπει κάτι ή όχι και πολύ καθαρό το βαπόρι σας. Αλλά υπάρχει κάτι σημαντικό που έχει και το δικό μας δεν έχει!!!! Αλυσίδες, πόρτες πολλές και κάγκελα στη γέφυρα, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν ανοιχτή στον κόσμο!!! Θα σου δείξω ανάλογη φωτό στο Horsa μου όταν τις ανεβάσω!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Ωραίες οι φωτό σου Θάνο άσχετα αν λείπει κάτι ή όχι και πολύ καθαρό το βαπόρι σας. Αλλά υπάρχει κάτι σημαντικό που έχει και το δικό μας δεν έχει!!!! Αλυσίδες, πόρτες πολλές και κάγκελα στη γέφυρα, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν ανοιχτή στον κόσμο!!! Θα σου δείξω ανάλογη φωτό στο Horsa μου όταν τις ανεβάσω!!!


Eνταξη ειναι και θεμα ασφαλειας....πανε τα παλια τα χρονια που μπορουσαμε να κανουμε πολλα πανω σε ενα καραβι.Τωρα?Μπαινεις μεσα καθεσαι καπου θες ειναι καφετερια θες ειναι αεροπορικες και καθεσαι εκει μεχρι να πας στον προορισμο σου.Εχουν αλλαξει πολυ τα πραγματα μεχρι σημερα.....τελος παντων περιμενω να δω φωτο σου.

----------


## SpyrosB

Η γέφυρα στο Άγιος Γεώργιος είναι πολύ εύκολα προσβάσιμη, μια αλυσίδα υπάρχει μονο στη βαρδιόλα για τυπικούς λόγους και αρκετοί αράζουν απο έξω και χαζεύουν. Αν είσαι γνωστός επειδή ταξιδεύεις συχνά ή παρακαλέσεις μπαίνεις και μέσα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Η γέφυρα στο ¶γιος Γεώργιος είναι πολύ εύκολα προσβάσιμη, μια αλυσίδα υπάρχει μονο στη βαρδιόλα για τυπικούς λόγους και αρκετοί αράζουν απο έξω και χαζεύουν. Αν είσαι γνωστός επειδή ταξιδεύεις συχνά ή παρακαλέσεις μπαίνεις και μέσα.


Εμενα με ειδε ο καπετανιος κ μου ειπε ελα περασε μεσα.....κ ετσι μπηκα και εχω και μια φωτο την οποια θα την βαλω αυριο πρωτα ο θεος.....

----------


## Rocinante

Θελω να συγχαρω τον φιλο μας Vortigern για την καταπληκτικη δουλεια που εκανε και μας παρουσιασε τοσες ομορφες λεπτομερειες το πλοιου. Το πλοιο ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο σε περιποιηση απο το αδελφο Horsa το οποιο πληρωνει ισως το τιμημα της διαρκους του κινησης που δεν αφηνει και πολλες επιλογες στο πληρωμα να κανει κατι.

----------


## plori

Μπράβο Vortigen  πραγματικά πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου.

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά φίλε ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ !!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vortigern επιδή δεν έχουμε όλοι τη δυνατότητα για πολύ συχνά ταξίδια με "πραγματικά" καράβια, μας μετέφερες νοητά πάνω στον βάπορα και είναι σα να κάναμε το ταξίδι αυτό μαζί σου.. έχω καιρό να ταξιδέψω με τον "άγιο" και οι πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου μου έφεραν νοσταλγία..
να είσαι καλά..

----------


## Leo

Θα μιλήσω τελευταίος και θα σας πώ ότι προσωπικά πιστεύω πως ο *Αγιος Γεώργιος* (Hengist), είναι ένα παλιό πλοίο που τιμά την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία με την παρουσία του. Είναι το καλύτερα προσεγμένο απο τις τρείς αδελφές, χωρίς καμιά αμφιβολία. Παρόλο που είναι ντυμένο στα λευκά δεν το βλέπουμε ποτέ με κίτρινα τρεξίματα και παραμελημένο. Μέτρο σύγκρισης δεν μπορεί είναι οι αλυσίδες ή πόσο προσβάσιμο είναι στην γέφυρα, αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σημασία. Είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς μια κουκλάρα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για πολλούς (δεν ξέρω τι κρύβει, κρίνω απο ότι βλέπω και μόνο). Ενα στολίδι στον Πειραιά.
vortigern ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Nautikos II

Γνησιο κλασικο
AGIOS GEORGIOS [12].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Γνησιο κλασικο
> AGIOS GEORGIOS [12].JPG


ετσι φιλε nautike οπως το λες........ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αυτό... Αλλά είναι απίστευτο με τι καμάρι βγαίνει από το λιμάνι ! Και ο απογευματινός ήλιος το φωτίζει σαν να μας λέει κοιτάξτε το.  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Συμφωνω και εγω απολυτα με ολους,το καραβι αυτο ειναι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση.

----------


## nikolas200

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο. Τιποτα άλλο

----------


## plori

Έχουμε ολοι μας αναφέρει και απο τα σχολιά μας αλλά και απο της φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει στο φόρουμ την πολύ καλή κατάσταση του πλοίου και την "φυσική" ομορφιά του.Αλλά νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να δώσουμε τα εύσημα στον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα όπου είναι αυτός που δίνει το επιτυχημένο αποτέλεσμα που καμαρώνουμε όλοι μας.Και πρώτα θα πρέπει να πούμε ένα μπράβο στον κ.Βεντούρη Ε. διότι είναι αυτός που με το προσώπικό του μεράκι και με την καλή επαφή που θα έχει με το πλήρωμα βγαίνει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.Και βέβαια στο πλήρωμα που νυχθημερόν δουλεύει για την καλή παρουσία του πλοίου.Για τους λόγους αυτούς πιστεύω έχουμε αυτή την στιγμή ένα όμορφο σκαρί και το καμαρώνουμε και βρίσκεται σε αυτή την καλή κατάσταση .Συνεχίστε..........καλά ταξίδια....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Φίλε vortigern,απλά άψογος!!

----------


## captain 83

Και με 18,8 κατεβαίνει προς τα κάτω. Μπράβο.......

----------


## giorgos....

στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα η εταιρεία παίρνει εύσημα γιατί σε σύγκριση με άλλες εποχές το καράβι της είναι αστέρι τωρα..

----------


## Thanasis89

Θάνο είναι μερικές μέρες τώρα που... ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΖΕΙΣ 
Μπράβο ρε φίλε !  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

οπα τι μαγαζι ειναι αυτο και εμεις δεν το ξερουμε??μπραβο θανο .και ξανα εξαιρετικος

----------


## Leo

Μήπως να καλούμε τον Θάνο να μας έρχετα πιο τακτικά στη Πειραιά να μας βάζει τα γυαλία? Μπράβο κι από μένα  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

sylver23 σε Sprider δεν εχεις παει ποτε για ψωνια??? :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε τι κανει ο μικρος;Απλα *ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ* και οπως λεει και ο Leo, μας βαζει τα γυαλια...

----------


## sylver23

> sylver23 σε Sprider δεν εχεις παει ποτε για ψωνια???


μενω νεα ιωνια αμα θυμασαι.και οχι δεν παω σε σπριντερ.




> Ρε τι κανει ο μικρος;Απλα *ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ* και οπως λεει και ο Leo, μας βαζει τα γυαλια...


μιλησε ο μεγαλος  :Razz:  :Razz: 
στο οτι μας βαζει τα γυαλια συμφωνω .σε ξαναπεριμενουμε στην αθηνα

----------


## moutsokwstas

εξαιρετικη δουλεια του φιλου μας, ειδικα η ληψη απο το λιμανι του πειραια.

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μιλάμε ήρθες και τα σάρωσες όλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ!!!!

----------


## plori

Φίλε Vortigen oi φωτογραφίες σου είναι αστέρια όπως σου το λένε όλοι βέβαια έγω ελ΄πιζω να μου δίνεις την άδεια σου να χρησιμοποιήσω για το avatar μου μια φωτογραφία σου που ταιριάζει και το ονομά μου την Πλώρη του ¶γιος Γεώργιος.Ελπίζω να συμφώνεις!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Vortigen oi φωτογραφίες σου είναι αστέρια όπως σου το λένε όλοι βέβαια έγω ελ΄πιζω να μου δίνεις την άδεια σου να χρησιμοποιήσω για το avatar μου μια φωτογραφία σου που ταιριάζει και το ονομά μου την Πλώρη του ¶γιος Γεώργιος.Ελπίζω να συμφώνεις!!!!


Ενωητε φιλε μου κανενα προβλημα δν εχω.Σε λιγο θα ανεβασω και τις τελαυταιες 5 εχει μεσα μια απο την πλωρη παλι αλλα ειναι με καιρο.Για δες ποια ειναι η καλυτερη και βαλε στο αβαταρ σου :Wink:

----------


## plori

> Ενωητε φιλε μου κανενα προβλημα δν εχω.Σε λιγο θα ανεβασω και τις τελαυταιες 5 εχει μεσα μια απο την πλωρη παλι αλλα ειναι με καιρο.Για δες ποια ειναι η καλυτερη και βαλε στο αβαταρ σου


Σε ευχαριστώ και περιμένω και έγω όπως και οι άλλοι φίλοι μας τις υπόλοιπες φώτογραφίες.

----------


## Vortigern

*Και τωρα οι τελαυταιες 4 για να συνεχισω αυριο με αλλα καραβια σιγα σιγα.Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω την Vedouris sea lines για την καλη ''φιλοξενια'' που υπηρχε κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου αλλα και να πω την γνωμη μου για το καραβι, το καραβι απλα τα ''σπαει'' εχει πεσει πολυ χρημα για την συντηριση του και πιστευω πως το αξιζει μακαρι και αλλα πλοια να γινουν ετσι (φυσικα μιλαω για παλια κ οχι νεοτευκτα) και μακαρι να συνεχισει να μπαινει σε αυτα τα λιγα λιμανια με αυτο το χαμογελο στην πλωρη του.Ειναι ενας βαπορας και το αποδικνυει τοσα χρονια κανοντας ακουραστα τοσα δρομολογια.Πριν λιγο πηγαινε Μηλο με 18,3 δλδ εχει δυναμεις για να συνεχισει να προσφερει στην ακτοπλοια μας της υπηρεσιες του.Αυτα απο εμενα ισως τα λεω και λαθος επειδη ειμαι μικρος αλλα αυτα που πιστευω θα τα λεω σαν γνωμη.* 
*Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες για ολοι την παρεα!!!!*
*Θα ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω κιολας για τα καλα σας λογια αλλα και για την δυναμη που μου δινεται καθε φορα.* 
*Ακομα θα ηθελα να συναντηθω και με αλλα ατομα οποτε ανεβενω αθηνα και οποιος θελει να κανουμε βολτα στο λιμανι με τον καφε στο χερι εγω ποτε μα ποτε δν θα εχω προβλημα,χαρα μου να ειμαι μαζι σας καθε λεπτο.....* 
*ε και επειδη σας ζαλισα με τοση πολυλογια ποια οριστε 4 φωτο για να χαλαρωσεται*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22390

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22391

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22392

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22393



*Ευχαριστουμε θερμα που επιλεξαται την Vedouris Sea Lines και ελπιζουμε να σας εχουμε συντομα κοντα μας*

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vortigern θα γίνω κουραστικός αν επαναλάβω οτι οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πανέμορφες.. ταξιδιάρικες..
όποτε βρεθείς αθήνα ή πειραιά (γενικά εντός του νομού αττικής) ανέβασε post και ειδοποίησε οτι ήρθες.. 
πάντως η βόλτα στο λιμάνι δεν πληρώνεται με τίποτα..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θανο οπως εχω ξαναγραψει πριν απο λιγα ποστ ειναι εξαιρετικες, απλα μια χρησιμη παρατηρηση που μου εμαθαν οι εμπειροι του αθληματος. Οταν τραβας προσεχε ο οριζοντας να ειναι ισιος. Αν δε φυσαει μπορεις σχετικα ευκολα να το πετυχεις. Κατα τ'αλλα ειναι εξαιρετικες. :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ θα ήθελα να πω στο Vortigern ότι απλά θα μπορούσαμε να γίνουμε πολύ καλοί φίλοι έτσι όπως τον κώβω, γιατί είτε το πιστεύει είτε όχι ακριβώς αυτό το μύνημα ήθελα να γράψω στο topic του BS1....

----------


## Vortigern

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να πω στο Vortigern ότι απλά θα μπορούσαμε να γίνουμε πολύ καλοί φίλοι έτσι όπως τον κώβω, γιατί είτε το πιστεύει είτε όχι ακριβώς αυτό το μύνημα ήθελα να γράψω στο topic του BS1....


Iσως φιλε μου επειδη οι ηλικιες μας ειναι τοσο κοντα που νιωθουμε πανω κατω τα ιδια πραγματα. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Θανο οπως εχω ξαναγραψει πριν απο λιγα ποστ ειναι εξαιρετικες, απλα μια χρησιμη παρατηρηση που μου εμαθαν οι εμπειροι του αθληματος. Οταν τραβας προσεχε ο οριζοντας να ειναι ισιος. Αν δε φυσαει μπορεις σχετικα ευκολα να το πετυχεις. Κατα τ'αλλα ειναι εξαιρετικες.


Φιλε μου το ξερω αλλα μ αρεσουν ετσι π.χ κοιτα λιγο πως φαινεται το avatar του φιλου plori και θα δεις οτι φαινεται ωραιο τουλαχιστον αυτο βλεπω εγω με το δικο μου ματι.Τεσπα ας μην το ζαλιζω αλλο μερικες θα βγαινουν ισιες για εσας και μερικες στραβες για μενα (χαχα) :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Επειδη αγαπω σαν νησι την Σεριφο θα ανεβασω 3 φωτο που μου της εδωσε ενας συμμαθητης μου απο της καλοκαιρινες του διακοπες.Θελω πολυ να τον ευχαριστησω και να πω οτι δν εχουμε πολλες φωτο απο την ομορφη Σεριφο και ειναι κριμα.Επισης να βαλω ακομα 2 απο την χθεσινοβραδυνι μου ψαρια οπου κατεβηκα για καλαμαρια στο λιμανι αλλα μονο καλαμαρια δν εποιασα.**
*

----------


## alcaeos

> *Επειδη αγαπω σαν νησι την Σεριφο θα ανεβασω 3 φωτο που μου της εδωσε ενας συμμαθητης μου απο της καλοκαιρινες του διακοπες.Θελω πολυ να τον ευχαριστησω και να πω οτι δν εχουμε πολλες φωτο απο την ομορφη Σεριφο και ειναι κριμα.Επισης να βαλω ακομα 2 απο την χθεσινοβραδυνι μου ψαρια οπου κατεβηκα για καλαμαρια στο λιμανι αλλα μονο καλαμαρια δν εποιασα.*


*πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες μπραβο φιλε...........*

----------


## Ergis

> *Επειδη αγαπω σαν νησι την Σεριφο θα ανεβασω 3 φωτο που μου της εδωσε ενας συμμαθητης μου απο της καλοκαιρινες του διακοπες.Θελω πολυ να τον ευχαριστησω και να πω οτι δν εχουμε πολλες φωτο απο την ομορφη Σεριφο και ειναι κριμα.Επισης να βαλω ακομα 2 απο την χθεσινοβραδυνι μου ψαρια οπου κατεβηκα για καλαμαρια στο λιμανι αλλα μονο καλαμαρια δν εποιασα.*


απογευμα να πηγαινεις προς σουρουπο...εκεινη την ωρα πεφτουν....(εκτος θεματος)

----------


## sylver23

*13.11.2008*

*αφιερωμενη στον vortigern για οτι μας εχει χαρισει μεχρι τωρα...*

PB132016.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *13.11.2008*
> 
> *αφιερωμενη στον vortigern για οτι μας εχει χαρισει μεχρι τωρα...*
> 
> PB132016.jpg


Φανταστική Συλβέστρο!!

----------


## Vortigern

> *13.11.2008*
> 
> *αφιερωμενη στον vortigern για οτι μας εχει χαρισει μεχρι τωρα...*





Πω πω Συλβεστρο πραγματικα σε τρελαινει μια τετοια φωτο.Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ καλε μου φιλε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Θέλω να πω κάτι για κάποιες φωτογραφίες καμιά φορά, αλλά δεν βρίσκω τι...
Έτσι κι εδώ ! Απλά θα εξυμνήσω το ταλέντο του φωτογράφου... 
Μπράβο ! !

----------


## sylver23

:Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:ευχαριστω παιδια να στε καλα.

----------


## laz94

Vortigern και Sylver πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια! Μου είναι αδύνατον να περιγραψω αυτές τις φώτο! Δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις άξιες των φωτογραφιών σας!
Ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!
th_bow.gif

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε Συλβεστρο ελεος πια. Ποσο ακομα μπορεις να εξελιχθεις; καθε καινουρια βραδυνη σου ειναι καλυτερη απο την προηγουμενη. ΟΛΟΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Mετα απο την μαγικη φωτογραφια του Συλβεστρου,ανεβαζω και εγω μια.Θα μου πειτε γιατι δν την ανεβασα στο θεμα ''πλωρες πλοιων'' η στο θεμα ''Λιμανι Πειραια'',ηθελα να την ανεβασω εδω γιατι την ωρα που εβγαζα την φωτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου το Αγιος Γεωργιος,τωρα οποιος καταλαβε,καταλαβε*

*Αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στον φιλο Captain nionios*

----------


## Leo

Τι παράξενο ε?... Vortigern μεν σκετόμενος όμως πρακτικά Αγιος Γεώργιος... Γεια σου Θάνο καραβολάτρη... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

αρχικα ροσι και λαζαρε σας ευχαριστω

θανο πιστευω οτι ολοι μας καταλαβαμε .το περιεργο ειναι να μην ειχες εκει το μυαλο σου αλλα να το χες παραδιπλα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Mετα απο την μαγικη φωτογραφια του Συλβεστρου,ανεβαζω και εγω μια.Θα μου πειτε γιατι δν την ανεβασα στο θεμα ''πλωρες πλοιων'' η στο θεμα ''Λιμανι Πειραια'',ηθελα να την ανεβασω εδω γιατι την ωρα που εβγαζα την φωτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου το Αγιος Γεωργιος,τωρα οποιος καταλαβε,καταλαβε*
> 
> *Αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στον φιλο Captain nionios*


Ευχαριστω θερμα και γουσταρω που απο οπου και να κοιταξεις σημαδευεις ΜΟΝΟ το βαποραρο.

----------


## Giorgos_D

φωτογραφίες από δύο ατυχήματα που είχε το πλοίο στη Μάγχη, από το www.faktaomfartyg.se

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hengist_1972_kr_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hengist_1972_ex.htm

Και μια φωτογραφια στη δεξαμενή κατα τη διαρκεια της κατασκευής του, μαζί με την ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hengist_horsa_1972_vv.htm

----------


## heraklion

Η φώτο από τον δεξαμενισμό μάλλον είναι από την ναυπήγησή τους.

----------


## giorgos....

άν δείτε στην τελευταία φώτο στο ατύχημα που είχε με τη θύελα που το έβγαλε στη στεριά, παρατηρήστε οτι υπάρχουν σκαπτικά μηχανήματα που έχουν κάνει αναχώματα για να μήν μπατάρει ο βάπορας απο τη θάλασσα..

όσο για το βίντεο.. απλά υπέροχο..

----------


## SpyrosB

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανα τα παρακάτω λίνκς αλλα τα βάζω ως απάντηση στα εκπληκτικά λινκς του Giorgos_D με τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.
*
THE* *HENGIST* *STORY
PART ONE: THE KING OF FOLKESTONE 1972-1992*

*THE* *HENGIST* *STORY
PART TWO: CONQUERING GREECE 1992-*

*HENGIST*

Επίσης υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες για* HORSA* και* VORTIGERN* 

και μερικές λεπτομέρειες για τη μεγάλη θύελλα που χτύπησε τη νότια Αγγλία και βόρεια Γαλλία με ανέμους που ισοδυναμούσαν με τυφώνα κατηγορίας 3
*
Great Storm of 1987*

----------


## Vortigern

*Μπορει σημερα να μην προλαβα να παω εγω στο λιμανι αλλα εστειλα ανταποριτη.Και αποτι φαινεται εκανε καλη δουλεια και τον ευχαριστω πολυ.Σημερα λοιπον να πουμε οτι το Αγιος Γεωργιος ξεκινισε το πρωι απο Πειραια πηγε κατευθειαν Μηλο κ απο εκει αρχισε να ανεβενει προς Πειραια ποιανοντας τα γνωστα λιμανια,Απο την Σιφνο περασε 3:10*

----------


## laz94

> *Μπορει σημερα να μην προλαβα να παω εγω στο λιμανι αλλα εστειλα ανταποριτη.Και αποτι φαινεται εκανε καλη δουλεια και τον ευχαριστω πολυ.Σημερα λοιπον να πουμε οτι το Αγιος Γεωργιος ξεκινισε το πρωι απο Πειραια πηγε κατευθειαν Μηλο κ απο εκει αρχισε να ανεβενει προς Πειραια ποιανοντας τα γνωστα λιμανια,Απο την Σιφνο περασε 3:10*


Υπέροχη! Μπράβο!
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Σημερα.Εχουν ξαναβγει απο αυτο το σημειο αλλα αυτη τη φορα σε καλυτερη εκδοση.Συλβεστρο σε ευχαριστω για ολα που με βοηθησες εκεινο το βραδυ.Βαβαιος σου της αφιερωνο......και σας υποσχομαι ακομα καλυτερες,βραδυνες και φωτεινες.Πιστευω απο αυτο το ΣΚ να μπορεσω να κανω καμια καλη εξορμηση.....*

----------


## sylver23

θανο οι φωτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλες.η πλωρη ειναι σκοτεινη επειδη μπροστα της απλωνεται το απεραντο μαυρο.οποτε χωρις εστω καποιου φωτισμου πολυ δυσκολα να βγαλεις ολο το πλοιο κανονικα..

σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.σου ευχομαι και με μια καλυτερη μηχανη (ξερεις εσυ,τα εχουμε πει) :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο οι φωτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλες.η πλωρη ειναι σκοτεινη επειδη μπροστα της απλωνεται το απεραντο μαυρο.οποτε χωρις εστω καποιου φωτισμου πολυ δυσκολα να βγαλεις ολο το πλοιο κανονικα..
> 
> σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.σου ευχομαι και με μια καλυτερη μηχανη (ξερεις εσυ,τα εχουμε πει)


Την εκανα αυτη την σκεψη,σκεφτηκα πως τωρα αν ηταν Πειραια που φωτιζεται σχεδον ολο το λιμανι θα εβγαινε ακομα καλυτερη,οποτε ευχαριστημενως ειμαι και ετσι..εγω σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## plori

> *Σημερα.Εχουν ξαναβγει απο αυτο το σημειο αλλα αυτη τη φορα σε καλυτερη εκδοση.Συλβεστρο σε ευχαριστω για ολα που με βοηθησες εκεινο το βραδυ.Βαβαιος σου της αφιερωνο......και σας υποσχομαι ακομα καλυτερες,βραδυνες και φωτεινες.Πιστευω απο αυτο το ΣΚ να μπορεσω να κανω καμια καλη εξορμηση.....*


Τις βρίσκω πολύ όμορφες Μπράβο. :Smile:

----------


## captain 83

Χωρίς να θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ από κανέναν, αλλά ούτε το καλύτερο μοντέλο της showbiz δεν έχει τόσες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## giorgos....

ακούστηκαν κάποια παράπονα επιδή το πλοίο δεν έκανε το δρομολόγιο του σαββάτου.. το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το έχουμε εξαντλήσει αλλά προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν αυτές οι άδικες κατα τη γνώμη μου κατηγορίες.  απλά θα πώ πως το πλοίο και την εταιρεία κάποιοι τους κατηγορούσαν για τους γνωστούς πλέον λόγους το καλοκαίρι που το πλοίο ταξίδευε. τώρα κατηγορούν την εταιρεία που δεν έκανε το δρομολόγιο του σαββάτου. και αναρωτιέμαι, τώρα που χειμώνιασε πού είναι όλοι αυτοί που το καλοκαίρι τους έπλεκαν το εγκώμιο διάφοροι και τους επικροτούσαν; έχουν τα πλοία τους και πιο συγκεκριμένα τα ταχύπλοα τους δεμένα στα λιμάνια..
όλοια αυτοί που μπαίνουν σε μια γραμμή μόνο το καλοκαίρι και τα σαββατοκύριακα -γιατί μόνο τότε τους βολεύει και τους συμφέρει- τώρα σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα και ασχολούνται με επενδύσεις στο εξωτερικό.
ακόμα και ο σταθάκης που υπήρξε σταθμός για τις δυτικές κυκλάδες, πούλησε το πλοίο του και αποσύρθηκε..
καλώς ή κακώς, η ventouris ferries απο τη δεκαετεία του 70' και η ventouris sea lines απο το 1986 μέχρι το 1995 εξυπηρετούσαν ανεληπώς τα νησιά αυτά. ακόμα και μετά απο διακοπή σχεδόν 9 ετών ο βαγγέλης ο βεντούρης ξαναέβαλε το μοναδικό του πλοίο του στις δυτικές κυκλάδες. θές γιατί είναι απο κεί η καταγωγή του, θές γιατί η γραμμή αυτή ήταν απο τις λίγες διαθέσιμες με σχετικά καλό κέρδος, εν πάσι περιπτώσι για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο και αν το έκανε, είναι αυτός που τους εξυπηρετεί χειμώνα καλοκαίρι ασταμάτητα.. τώρα αν δεν τον θέλουν, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.. θα μου πείς, ρε φίλε άν δεν ήταν αυτός τότε θα ήταν κάποιος άλλος που θα μας εξυπηρετούσε.. οκ, μπορούν να κάνουν μια "αίτηση" στο υπουργείο -μια διαμαρτυρία βρε αδελφέ- και να ζητήσουν να φύγει απο τη γραμμή τους ο βεντούρης.. 
παθαίνει βλάβη το καράβι, τους κράζουν γιατί δεν ταξιδεύουν. το πλοίο ταξιδεύει κανονικά, τους κράζουν γιατί πάνε αργά. έχει απαγορευτικό τους κράζουν γιατί δεν έκαναν ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο. όπως τα ταχύπλοα δεν τα συμφέρει να εκτελούν δρομολόγια το χειμώνα, έτσι και ένα συμβατικό που ίσα ίσα βγαίνει δεν το συμφέρει να κάνει δρομολόγιο με τέτοιο καιρό για να μαζέψει 100 επιβάτες με το ζόρι.. 
σε καμία περίπτωση δεν το λέω για να υπερασπιστώ τον βεντούρη (άλωστε έχει και αυτός το παρελθόν του) ή τον εκάστοτε εφοπλιστή όμως άς αποφασίσουν τί θέλουν επιτέλους..

----------


## captain 83

Πολύ απλά δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν. Το ένα βρωμάει και το άλλο ξυνίζει. Αν ταξίδευε το καράβι με τέτοιο καιρό και βγάζανε τα άντερά τους μέσα στο βαπόρι, θα καταριόταν όλοι την εταιρεία και τον καπετάνιο που ξεκίνησε.

----------


## marsant

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τα λεγομενα του φιλου Γιωργου, μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε οτι η εταιρια αυτη ειναι απο τις λιγοστες που εξυπηρετουν την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη ανελιπως τα τελευταια χρονια οποτε καθε γκρινια η μουρμουρα για το πλοιο την θεωρω περα ως περα αδικη..

----------


## milos express

ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ...

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Αν ανοιξω το στομα μου θα πω πραγματα που θα τραβατε τα μαλλια του κεφαλιου σας.ποιος τον εχει αδικησει που τον καιρο που μπηκε στη γραμμη και ειχε να αντιμετοπιση το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ μονο κολοτουμπες δεν εκανε για να τον υποστιριξουμε και εμεις η ΜΑ......ΚΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΥΡΙΞΑΜΕ με αποτελεσμα να χασουμε το βαπορο(Αφροδιτη)ΑΥΤΟΣ τη εκανε για τα νησια μας? που χαντακοσε ολους τους επαγκελματιες και ιδικοτερα τους φορτηγατζιδες.Ο κοσμος φιλοι μου τον εχει μαθει πια και οταν λεω ο κοσμος ενοω τους νησιωτες.απιλουσε οτι θα το παρει και θα φυγει.ΝΑ ΞΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ.ΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΥΡΙΑ .Οσο για τα γρηγορα οΒεντουρης φωναζε οτι πρεπει να κανουν 7μηνο και προχθες ηταν ο πρωτος που δεχτηκε με τα χαρας την αιτηση hsw για τρημηνα δρομολογια.ξαναλεω φιλοι μου και δεν τα λεω αυτα απο κακια αλλα απο αγανακτηση,ησαστε πιστευω εξω απο το χορο και δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε τη συμβενη

----------


## milos express

θα συμφωνησω με τον foyntaristos ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΕΝ ΜΕΡΕΙ

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Οκ ρε παίδες.....εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με ότι λέτε. Πείτε ότι ο Βεντούρης παίρνει το πλοίο και φέυγει και πάει και το βάζει αλλού....δεν μας ενδιαφέρει που......ποίος θα έρθει να βάλει βαπόρι στην γραμμή? και τι βαπόρι θα βάλει? Θα την αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή με αυτό το βαπόρι ή θα την υποβαθμήσει και άλλο? Μου φαίνεται στο τέλος με κανένα Μιλενονταλιάνα θα μείνει η γραμμή και θα είστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι......

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Οκ ρε παίδες.....εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με ότι λέτε. Πείτε ότι ο Βεντούρης παίρνει το πλοίο και φέυγει και πάει και το βάζει αλλού....δεν μας ενδιαφέρει που......ποίος θα έρθει να βάλει βαπόρι στην γραμμή? και τι βαπόρι θα βάλει? Θα την αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή με αυτό το βαπόρι ή θα την υποβαθμήσει και άλλο? Μου φαίνεται στο τέλος με κανένα Μιλενονταλιάνα θα μείνει η γραμμή και θα είστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι......


φιλε Giwrgos1980 κατα καιρους και ιδιαιτερα επι εποχη κεφαλογιαννη ειχαν ενδιαφερθει καποιες εταιριες για δυτικες κυκλαδες αλλα απ" οτι λεγανε ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ειχε μεγαλο δοντι στο υπουργειο.και τελος την ειρωνια να την αφησεις κατα μερους και να παρακαλας να μην εξαρταται η δουλεια σου και ιδιαιτερα η ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ απο τα πλοια

----------


## Speedkiller

Nομίζω πως αυτό που λεει ο giorgos1980 είναι "απ το ολότελα καλή κ η Παναγιώτενα"!Προφανώς δεν είναι σύμφωνος με το πως είναι στημένη η όλη κατάσταση...Κ νομίζω πως δεν είναι λάθος!Κάθε νόμισμα έχει δυο όψεις...Το ποια είναι η καλύτερη δεν το γνωρίζω!Προφανώς καμμία δεν είναι ικανοποιητική αλλα αφού κάποια πρέπει να υπάρχει πως θα γίνει δηλαδη?Ποια μπορεί να είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα?Κ μιλάμε για εφικτή λύση...Όχι τυπου "εγώ θα δρομολογήσω πλοία"...

----------


## Vortigern

*Εγω θα συνεχισω στο χαβα μου με μια φωτογραφια απο το καλοκαιρι για να ηρεμησουν λιγο τα πνευματα.*
*Αφιερωμενη λοιπον στον φιλο captain 83 για να μην νομιζει οτι τον παρεξηγησαμε κιολας.Οριστε λοιπον το ποιο ομορφο καραβι της show bizZz!*

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Nομίζω πως αυτό που λεει ο giorgos1980 είναι "απ το ολότελα καλή κ η Παναγιώτενα"!Προφανώς δεν είναι σύμφωνος με το πως είναι στημένη η όλη κατάσταση...Κ νομίζω πως δεν είναι λάθος!Κάθε νόμισμα έχει δυο όψεις...Το ποια είναι η καλύτερη δεν το γνωρίζω!Προφανώς καμμία δεν είναι ικανοποιητική αλλα αφού κάποια πρέπει να υπάρχει πως θα γίνει δηλαδη?Ποια μπορεί να είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα?Κ μιλάμε για εφικτή λύση...Όχι τυπου "εγώ θα δρομολογήσω πλοία"...


+1......και δεν ειρωνέυτικα κανέναν και καμία κατάσταση..........εγώ απλά ερώτηση έκανα......όσο για το αν έχει ή δεν έχει ο Βεντούρης "άκρες" σε υπουργεία δεν το ξέρω......το θέμα εδώ όμως είναι το δάσος και όχι το δέντρο.....και αυτό που πιστέυω ακράδαντα είναι ότι η γραμμή είναι ανοιχτή για όποιον άλλο θέλει να βάλει βαπόρι......

----------


## captain 83

Merci για την αφιέρωση...

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS



----------


## SpyrosB

> 



Ωραίος, η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη καθώς βγαίνει απο το λιμάνι του Μέριχα :Smile:

----------


## raflucgr

On an august 2000 arrival in Parikia.

Lucas

----------


## Vortigern

> On an august 2000 arrival in Parikia.
> 
> 
> Lucas


it's a beautifull....Bravo...thanks!

----------


## Vortigern

*Καλημερα σας....Σημερα οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα ειναι μεγαλη μερα,διαδηλωσεις παντου και καταστροφες σε ολοκληρη την Ελλαδα...*
*Βρικα την ευκαιρια να φυγω απο το σχολειο καθως δν ακολουθησα στην πορια τους.Αψηφισα το κρυο γιατι κανει πολυ κρυο σημερα και πηγα 15 χλμ μακρια απο το χωριο μου για να περιμενω την στιγμη που θα περασει το Αγιος Γεωργιος,τα καταφερα αν κ εκανα υπομονι 45 λεπτα για να περασει...Για τον καλο φιλο vinman οι πρωτες φωτο...Συγνωμη για την τελευταια αλλα δν με αφηνε σε μια μερια ο αερας....φυσικα το βραδυ θα υπαρξουν και αλλες...*

*καλο μεσημερη σε ολους.....*

----------


## sea_serenade

Vortigern, τώρα εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια πρέπει να τα δώσω για τις φωτο ή για την ομολογουμένως πολύ καλή προσπάθεια. ¶ψογες οι φωτό. Μακρινές αλλά πολύ ζωντανές. Την επόμενη φορά γέμισε και τις τσεπούλες με πέτρες γιατί απ΄ότι κατάλαβα ο αέρας πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά δυνατός. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Φυσικα δν θα μπορουσα ποτε να ανεβαζα μονο 3 φωτογραφιες απο μια εξορμιση μου...Για δυο ατομα που τα ''παω'' πολυ..Sylver και mastropanagos!*

----------


## plori

Vortigen "δεν έχεις το θεό σου" καλά που πήγες!!!!!Εξαιρετικές!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diomides

πολυ καλες φωτο..αλλα την απομενη να πας και στην πορεια,δεν κανει κακο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Vortigern έσκισες!!!Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Καταπληκτικές!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vortigern ούτε εγώ στη θέση σου θα πήγαινα στην πορεία..

----------


## Thanasis89

Ρε Θάνο θες να με τρελάνεις ! Θέλεις να με κάνεις να έρθω στην Σίφνο μια ώρα αρχίτερα ! Ρε δεν πάμε καλά ρε... Ζωγράφισες ! ! !   :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο ρε θανο.θαυμαζω την ορεξη σου.πολυ ωραιες φωτο.και ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να ερθω στο νησι σου να παμε να τραβηξουμε φωτο σε αυτα τα καταπληκτικα μερη που πας.σε ευχαρσιστουμε γιατι μεσα απο τις φωτο σου γνωριζουμε σιγα σιγα το νησι σου

----------


## Vortigern

*Πρωτα απολα σας ευχαριστω γιατι εσεις μου δινεται δυναμη να συνεχισω....*
*Ας απολαυσουμε  την πορια του πλοιου και ας αφησουμε την πορια της καταστροφης......*
*Για τον καλο φιλο Captain nionios*

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Πρωτα απολα σας ευχαριστω γιατι εσεις μου δινεται δυναμη να συνεχισω....*
> *Ας απολαυσουμε  την πορια του πλοιου και ας αφησουμε την πορια της καταστροφης......*
> *Για τον καλο φιλο Captain nionios*


Οι φώτο σου φίλε μου είναι για αφίσα στα γραφεία του Βεντούρη!!! :Wink: Πανέμορφες!!!!

----------


## nikolas200

Μπράβο φιλε vortigern. Kαταπληκτικές

----------


## Vortigern

H συνεχεια ανοικει στον Speedkiller και στον Scoufgian.....

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστω το καλο φιλο vortigern και να του ανταποδωσω μια αναχωρηση του απο το Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24485

----------


## Vortigern

*Eυχαριστω Γιαννη αλλα ανταποδηδω αμεσως πυρα και την αφιερωνο στον ενα και μοναδικο αν δν κανω λαθος συμφορουμιτη απο την Σεριφο τον χρηστη ''serifos''* 
*Λοιπον ευθεια μας η Σεριφος με τον βαπορα να πλησιαζει και ποιο πισο η Κυθνος*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Φιλοι Vortigern και Scoufgian φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σας. μπραβο! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ο Α.Γεωργιος μονος και με παρεα !!!!!!! :Wink: 

DSC00701.jpg

DSC00702.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Ο Α.Γεωργιος μονος και με παρεα !!!!!!!
> 
> DSC00701.jpg
> 
> DSC00702.jpg


 
Καταπληκτικές και οι 2!

----------


## Thanasis89

Και για το τέλος άφησα τον Άγιο μας (όπως συνηθίζουμε να τον λέμε) ! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο Θάνο και στην Φανούλα (το ξέρω ότι της αρέσει η σειρά) ! 
DSC01182.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Και για το τέλος άφησα τον ¶γιο μας (όπως συνηθίζουμε να τον λέμε) ! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο Θάνο και στην Φανούλα (το ξέρω ότι της αρέσει η σειρά) !
> 
> 
> DSC01182.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω Θαναση...και συντομα θα ανταπωδοσω.....

----------


## Leo

Θάνο εξαιρετικά *αφιερωμένη* σε σένα για τα όσα κάνεις για το nautiia.gr.

----------


## Vortigern

> Θάνο εξαιρετικά *αφιερωμένη* σε σένα για τα όσα κάνεις για το nautiia.gr.


Σε ευχαριστω Λεο.Ομολογο οτι ειναι μια αριστουργιματικη φωτο! :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ας δούμε *εδώ* το καμάρι μας να αφήνει το λιμάνι για ανοιχτές θάλασσες..

----------


## Vortigern

> ας δούμε *εδώ* το καμάρι μας να αφήνει το λιμάνι για ανοιχτή θάλασσα..


Να τος πανω που παω να ξεκουραστω μου τα χαλαει με τετοια.Πολυ ωραιω βιντεο Γιωργο αλλα για ανεβασε και τις φωτο γιατι σιγουρα θα εχεις.... :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

θα ανεβάσω σύντομα φίλε vortigern.. πάρε μια μικρή γεύση *εδώ*

----------


## φανούλα

> Και για το τέλος άφησα τον ¶γιο μας (όπως συνηθίζουμε να τον λέμε) ! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο Θάνο και στην Φανούλα (το ξέρω ότι της αρέσει η σειρά) !
> 
> 
> DSC01182.jpg


Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Θάνο μου καταπληκτική φώτο και δη νυχτερινή!!!
Να 'σαι καλά και να μας χαρίζεις πάντα τέτοια :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Γιωργο εσυ εχθες βρεθηκες στην αναχωρησει του βαπορα αλλα εγω βρεθηκα στην αφιξη του στην Σιφνο...τι περιμενες ετσι θα σε αφηνα?Δυστιχως η ληψη δν ειναι και απο της καλυτερες γιατι ειναι απο κινιτο....δικες σου λοιπον*

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Vortigern έτσι θα σε άφηνα??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ΔΙΚΕ ΣΟΥ

PC220097.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> φίλε Vortigern έτσι θα σε άφηνα???ΔΙΚΕ ΣΟΥ
> PC220078.jpg
> PC220079.jpg
> PC220097.jpg


Αυτος εισαι Νικολα,σε ευχαριστω πολυ και καλοριζικια η μηχανη!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αυτος εισαι Νικολα,σε ευχαριστω πολυ και καλοριζικια η μηχανη!


Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

*Και 3 απο εμενα λιγο ποιο παλιες τις οποιες ειχα κρατηση...για εσενα Νικολα.*

----------


## φανούλα

Θα ηρεμήσεις καθόλου εσύ απόψε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ??? Μπράβο Βόρτι πολύ ωραίες φώτο όλες αυτές που ανέβασες απόψε!!!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Και 3 απο εμενα λιγο ποιο παλιες τις οποιες ειχα κρατηση...για εσενα Νικολα.*


Βορτι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες μπραβο!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Και 3 απο εμενα λιγο ποιο παλιες τις οποιες ειχα κρατηση...για εσενα Νικολα.*


αμέσως είχες κρατήσει καβάντζα ε??ωραίος ο φίλος :Very Happy: 
ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΔΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΠΛΑ *ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ* ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ!!

----------


## plori

Σημερινή άφιξη στη Σίφνο και ιδιαίτερα αφιερωμένες στον Vortigen και επίσης σε όλους του Σιφνιούς που συμμετέχουν στο φόρουμ!!!

IMG_1104.jpg

IMG_1106.jpg

----------


## n-k

Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ μερικές από το χτεσινό ταξίδι του "¶γιου":
Αφήνοντας τη Σίφνο...

----------


## n-k

...και στοχεύοντας τη Σέριφο...

----------


## n-k

...και 2 ...για ρομαντικούς!

----------


## n-k

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας φιλοι plori και n-k*
*Καλες Γιορτες λοιπον! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25437*

----------


## Rocinante

Χρονια πολλα Θανο μεγα Ιπποτη των φρουρων του Hengist

heng0072.JPG

heng0072 (1).JPG

heng0072 (2).JPG

----------


## Vortigern

*Σε ευχαριστω Roci να εισαι καλα...παρακολουθα το θεμα Θαλλασινες εικονες εχω κατι για εσενα...*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25514*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Roci και Βορτι απιθανες φωτογραφιες!!!Μπραβο και στους δυο!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*Ιστορικο πλοιο...*

----------


## Vortigern

*Αυριο ταξιδακι λοιπον με το Αγιος Γεωργιος,μην περιμενεται να δειτε φωτο οταν γυρισω διοτι εχει οκταρακι αυριο και δν ειμαι ευκολος σε αυτα οποτε οριστε μια και καλη ανταμωση ξανα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25670*

----------


## leonidas

Δεν πειραζει Θανο...
Για μια φορα?
Εδω καθε μερα γεμιζεις το φορουμ με πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες ενος εκπηκτικου βαπορα,που καλα κανεις και τον θαυμαζεις ! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

με την ευκαιρια του σημερινου ταξιδιου του φιλου Vortigern,να του αφιερωσω μια φωτο και να του πω πως αμα φτασει σημερα στην ωρα του εμενα να με .......... :Razz:  :Razz: τα μποφορια θα σε κανουν κουδουνι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25671

----------


## Vortigern

> με την ευκαιρια του σημερινου ταξιδιου του φιλου Vortigern,να του αφιερωσω μια φωτο και να του πω πως αμα φτασει σημερα στην ωρα του εμενα να με ..........τα μποφορια θα σε κανουν κουδουνι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25671


Μετα ομως θα δεις μολις φτασω......ποιος θα ειναι κουδουνι και ποιος καμπανα...... :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

να λοιπόν και ο "¶γιος" με 10 λεπτά καθυστέρηση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά..
κάπου εκεί μέσα πρέπει να είναι και ο φίλος μας ο Vortigern..

agios georgios..jpg

agios georgios...jpg

agios georgios....jpg

agios georgios.....jpg

agios georgios......jpg

----------


## scoufgian

καλα σε πηρε εσενα το ματι μου........σε φακελωσα.......

----------


## giorgos....

τελικά δεν γλυτώνει κανείς.. πάντα κάποιος ρεπόρτερ του nautilia είναι εκεί..
πού ήσουν και δεν σε είδα?

----------


## scoufgian

> τελικά δεν γλυτώνει κανείς.. πάντα κάποιος ρεπόρτερ του nautilia είναι εκεί..
> πού ήσουν και δεν σε είδα?


εδενα καβους για να κατεβει O vortigern.......τελευταιος κατεβηκε παλι!!δεν μου λες το τζιπ του λιμενικου εσενα εψαχνε?γιατι ολο βολτες εκανε με ανοιχτη τη σειρηνα............

----------


## giorgos....

έδιωχνε αυτούς που πάρκαραν κοντά στις μπίντες..
εγώ ήμουν απο την άλλη πλευρά, σχετικά κοντά στο ροδάνθη..

----------


## Leo

Κι ακόμη δεν έιδατε τίποτα. Θα δείτε σε λίγοοο  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

τί ακριβώς εννοείς φίλε Leo?

----------


## Leo

Αυτό εννοώ φίλε giorgos...., την απένατι άποψη  :Razz:  :Wink: . Σημερινή και έκτακτη φυσικά...  :Very Happy: . 'Οπως μας έχει φωτογραφίσει την Σίφνο πανοραμικά, έτσι κι εμείς τον τιμήσαμε δεόντως.
P1130203.jpg

P1130259.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο υποδοχη ο Vortigern;
Κατι εδειξε νομιζω και πριν λιγο και το AL JAZEERA.

----------


## dimitris

> Μπραβο υποδοχη ο Vortigern;
> Κατι εδειξε νομιζω και πριν λιγο και το AL JAZEERA.


Αντωνη εισαι απιστευτος:lol::lol::lol:
δεν ειδες καλα το SKY NEWS ηταν :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

όπως το νόμισμα έχει 2 όψεις, έτσι και κάθε φωτογραφία που ανεβαίνει στο nautilia.gr έχει 2 πλευρές.. την πλευρά που φωτογραφίζει ο καθένας μας, αλλά και την άλλη πλευρά που φωτογραφίζει κάποιος άλλος φίλος..

----------


## sylver23

βρε δεν πατε καλα....θανο καλως  μας ηρτες

----------


## Vortigern

*Ειστε απιστευτοι ολοι...που να περιμενα καλυτερη υποδοχη...Στην δευτερη φωτο του Γιωργου φαινομαι και εγω...Σας ευχαριστω ολους και θα αρχισω και εγω σιγα σιγα να ανεβαζω φωτο του Βαπορα...*

----------


## Vortigern

*Ας αρχισουμε και με Αη Γιωργη...Ροσι δες ο Γερος μας εκοψε το τσιγαρο εκανε και ενα μποτοξ και τωρα βασιλευη....Παμε αναχωτηση απο Σιφνο και Σεριφο,το σημειο που πηγε χαμενος ο καφες και ενα αποδεικτικο στοιχειο....αφιερωμενες σε αυτους που ηταν στο λιμανι την Κυριακη και στον Ροσι ενωητε για το φοβερο χιουμορ.....*
*Ε να σας τιμισω και εγω....α και καποιος που εχει την καλοσυνη να με εξηγησει πως ανεβαζουμε βιντεο στο ''γιο τουμπες'' για να βαλω ενα μικρο δειγμα..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26025* 
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26026* 
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26027* 
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26028* 
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26029*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Ας αρχισουμε και με Αη Γιωργη...Ροσι δες ο Γερος μας εκοψε το τσιγαρο εκανε και ενα μποτοξ και τωρα βασιλευη....Παμε αναχωτηση απο Σιφνο και Σεριφο,το σημειο που πηγε χαμενος ο καφες και ενα αποδεικτικο στοιχειο....αφιερωμενες σε αυτους που ηταν στο λιμανι την Κυριακη και στον Ροσι ενωητε για το φοβερο χιουμορ.....*
> 
> *Ε να σας τιμισω και εγω....α και καποιος που εχει την καλοσυνη να με εξηγησει πως ανεβαζουμε βιντεο στο ''γιο τουμπες'' για να βαλω ενα μικρο δειγμα.....*


Θανο σε ευχαριστω πολυ, πανεμορφες αν και λογω ενος συμπαθεστατου κρυολογηματος τις ειδα και με επιασε τρεμουλο.
Βοηθειστε ρε παιδια τον ανθρωπο για το πως ανεβαζουμε στο Youtube ποιος ξερει τι εχει τραβηξει θα μας τρελανει παλι.
Θανο δεν ξερω τι θα κανεις αλλα την επομενη φορα που θα ελθεις για μερικες μερες αξιζει τον κοπο να πας μια βολτα Ραφηνα και να κανεις εστω το βραδινο τοπικο για Ανδρο με το Horsa. Εγω πολυ θα ηθελα να κανω κατι αναλογο με το Hengist αλλα τοπικο δεν....

----------


## Vortigern

*Την καλημερα μου σε Ροσι και Λεο!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26062

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26063*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Την καλημερα μου σε Ροσι και Λεο!*


Τι καλο παιδι που ηταν οταν πρωτομπηκε στο φορουμ...
Κανα σχολιο, καμια φωτογραφιουλα...
Και τωρα εξαπολυει τις φωτογραφικες katyusha και οποιον παρει.
Θελει λεει να ανεβασει και βιντεο...:shock:

----------


## Vortigern

> Τι καλο παιδι που ηταν οταν πρωτομπηκε στο φορουμ...
> Κανα σχολιο, καμια φωτογραφιουλα...
> Και τωρα εξαπολυει τις φωτογραφικες katyusha και οποιον παρει.
> Θελει λεει να ανεβασει και βιντεο...:shock:


To Βιντεο δν ειναι και πολλα πολλα,λιγο η αναχωρηση απο Σιφνο ειναι,ε λιγο και ο καπτεν στην αριστερη βαρδιολα αυτο ειναι ολο και ολο....σημερα το βραδυ ομως που ξερεις!...λεω εγω τωρα ισως παω κατα τυχη στο λιμανι!...

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπράβο και απο μένα Vortigern και για ρομίλντα και για ¶γιο Γεώργιο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> *Την καλημερα μου σε Ροσι και Λεο! ...........*




Ευχαριστώ Θάνο! Ξέρεις ότιο είμαι θαυμαστής της μανούβρας...  γενικά. Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου. Στην πρώτη παρατηρώ το βραχάκι και μου θυμιζει την σιλουέτα των flyingcat 3-4... :Wink: .

----------


## Vortigern

*Και ενα μικρο Βιντεο μπορειτε να βρειτε εδω*

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο Θανο ... :Wink: 
Πως και δεν σου επεσε η μηχανη κατω;...
Εγω φοβαμαι να την εχω στον αερα... :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο Θανο ...
> Πως και δεν σου επεσε η μηχανη κατω;...
> Εγω φοβαμαι να την εχω στον αερα...


Γιατι εγω δν φοβαμαι.....χα :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

*Συντομα αλλο ενα  βιντεο μερακλιδικο και θα δειτε γιατι το λεω αυτο, θα υπαρχη στην γκαλερυ μας.Τωρα δυο φωτο.... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26119

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26120*

----------


## Vortigern

*Ακομα μπορει να ειναι μεσανυχτα αλλα δν σημαινει πως δν λεμε καλημερα....την καλημερα σε Λεο και Ροσι παντα.....Ροσι δν φταιω αλλα ο φιλος σου ηθελε μανουβρα στην Σεριφο τετοια ωρα.....*
*Εγω παω για υπνο....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26122

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26123*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Ακομα μπορει να ειναι μεσανυχτα αλλα δν σημαινει πως δν λεμε καλημερα....την καλημερα σε Λεο και Ροσι παντα.....Ροσι δν φταιω αλλα ο φιλος σου ηθελε μανουβρα στην Σεριφο τετοια ωρα.....*
> 
> *Εγω παω για υπνο....*


Εισαι τυχερος αθρωπος Ιπποτη καταρχην που δεν ζεις στο Αθηνισταν.
Αλλος ενας ειναι οτι εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπεις το αγαπημενο σου (εν ζωη βεβαιως γιατι τα Νο1 και των δυο μας εχουν χαιρετησει ) πλοιο καθημερινα ενω εγω καθε καλοκαιρι γιατι στη Ραφηνα αντε να πας...
Να σε καλα

----------


## Vortigern

> Εισαι τυχερος αθρωπος Ιπποτη καταρχην που δεν ζεις στο Αθηνισταν.
> Αλλος ενας ειναι οτι εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να βλεπεις το αγαπημενο σου (εν ζωη βεβαιως γιατι τα Νο1 και των δυο μας εχουν χαιρετησει ) πλοιο καθημερινα ενω εγω καθε καλοκαιρι γιατι στη Ραφηνα αντε να πας...
> Να σε καλα


Να σε καλα Αντωνη....και οι δυο ειμαστε τυχεροι που βλεπουμε αυτα τα 2 πλοια,και ας τα βλεπουμε οποτε ειναι....

----------


## laz94

Αναχώριση από Πειραια στις 29-12-2008!
Αφιερωμένες στους *Vorigern*, leonidas, eliasaslan, φανούλα, nissos_mykonos, vinman, Leo, dimitris και sylver23...
100_0419.jpg

100_0422.jpg

100_0423.jpg

100_0424.jpg

100_0427.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=laz94;154913]Αναχώριση από Πειραια στις 29-12-2008!
Αφιερωμένες στους *Vorigern*, leonidas, eliasaslan, φανούλα, nissos_mykonos, Leo, dimitris και sylver23...


Mπραβο Λαζαρε,υπεροχη ληψη απο ενα μερος που αγαπαω να περνω τον καφε μου καθε πρωι οταν ερχομαι Πειραια...

----------


## φανούλα

Καταπληκτικές φώτο Λάζαρε!!! Μου έχει λείψει και ο Πειραιάς...άσ'τα!!! Κι ο Γιώργης μου θυμίζει και κάτι άλλο κιόλας :Razz:  :Wink: ........ Τι να πω ευχαριστώ πολύ και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Vortigern και φανούλα, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Να 'στε καλά!! :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου Λάζαρε, πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες, να είσαι καλά!...

----------


## laz94

Σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα Ηλία!!

----------


## laz94

Ορίστε και άλλες 2
100_0425.jpg

100_0428.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Λαζαρε σ'ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα!
η τελευταια για μενα ειναι και η καλυτερη :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Συμφωνω και εγω με τον Δημητρη για την τελευταια. Πολλα μπραβο Λαζαρε.
Και ενα σχολιο ( Σιγα που θα το αφηνα ετσι )
Ο HENGIST ΠΕΡΝΑ. ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΥΠΟΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λαζαρε οι φωτογραφιες ειναι καταπληκτικες!!!!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση να ΄σαι παντα καλα!!!*

----------


## laz94

dimitris, rocinante και nissos mykonos σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ!!! :Very Happy: 
Να είστε καλά!!!!

----------


## laz94

> Συμφωνω και εγω με τον Δημητρη για την τελευταια. Πολλα μπραβο Λαζαρε.
> Και ενα σχολιο ( Σιγα που θα το αφηνα ετσι )
> *Ο HENGIST ΠΕΡΝΑ. ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΥΠΟΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ...*







Εεεεεεεεεεετσι........ :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Σεριφιοτικος αερας,μια σπανια συναντηση την οποια θα καταλαβεται μολις ανεβασω ποιο πισω αλλη φωτο....Αφιερωμενες στους δυο Αντωνηδες (Ροι,Ροσι) και στον Λαζαρο για τις ομορφες φωτο του....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26297

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26298*

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Vortigern...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26301

----------


## Vortigern

> Στον Vortigern...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26301


Υποκλινομε...  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26302

----------


## Speedkiller

Vortigern πιάσε μια... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
2/1/2008

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26304

----------


## Vortigern

*Ποιασε δυο... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26306

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26307*

----------


## Speedkiller

Πιασε ένα στροφιλίκι στον Πειραια...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26308

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ευτυχως που ειμαι νεος και δεν εχω προβληματα υγειας αλλιως με αυτα που βλεπω θα εμενα στον τοπο....!!!!!Μπραβο παιδια φανταστικες φωτογραφιες!!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

*Και ενα στην Σιφνο Speed... γνησιο και κλασσικο  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26309*

----------


## Speedkiller

τςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς....Ωραίος ο Vortigern!!! :Very Happy: Φτάνει για σήμερα όμως... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> τςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς....Ωραίος ο Vortigern!!!Φτάνει για σήμερα όμως...


*Ετσι γιατι θα μου τελειωσουν οι σκαντζες.....Ενταξει μπορειτε να πατε για υπνο τωρα.Σε ευχαριστω Speed...*

----------


## manolis m.

> *Και ενα στην Σιφνο Speed... γνησιο και κλασσικο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26309*


Thano pali mageueis vradinaitiko !

----------


## Rocinante

> *Ετσι γιατι θα μου τελειωσουν οι σκαντζες.....Ενταξει μπορειτε να πατε για υπνο τωρα.Σε ευχαριστω Speed...*


Αμαν ρε Θανο βραδυατικα τι αλλο θα μας παρουσιασεις. Με ρεγουλα να εχουμε. Ετσι την πατησα και εγω ανεβαζα ανεβαζα και τωρα δεν εχω ουτε 50 φωτογραφιες ακομα του Ηorsa να ανεβασω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θάνο, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Οι πιο όμορφες φωτογραφίες βγαίνουν το χειμώνα.
Οπότε, περιμένουμε και άλλες εικόνες πανέμορφες, όπως αυτές που ανέβασες.

----------


## leonidas

Ποπο τι ειναι αυτο που ειδα;;;:shock:
Βλεπω σκληρος ανταγωνισμος... :Razz: 
(Πλακα κανω)
Και vorti και speed ειστε καταπληκτικοι!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ρε παιδιά, επειδή εγώ έχω τις αποθήκες μου γεμάτες, και επειδή μου αρέσουν έτσι απανωτά χτυπήματα, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται στα θέματα BS2, BS1, Ανθή Μαρίνα, Dodekanisos Express, Pride, Ιπτάμενα δελφίνια, Δημητρούλα, Διαγόρας είμαι εδώ και περιμένω!!!!!!!!! Πολλά μπράβο στους Speed και Vortigern!

----------


## laz94

> *Σεριφιοτικος αερας,μια σπανια συναντηση την οποια θα καταλαβεται μολις ανεβασω ποιο πισω αλλη φωτο....Αφιερωμενες στους δυο Αντωνηδες (Ροι,Ροσι) και στον Λαζαρο για τις ομορφες φωτο του.... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26297*
> 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26298*


 
Μπράβο Vortigern!
Καταπληκτικές όπως και όλες οι επόμενες!
Και ευχαριστώ πολύ κ γ την αφιέρωση! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Vortigern

*Ενα μικρο βιντεακι που εφτιαξα για μανουβροπληκτους!Λεο ποιασε πασα,στρωσε στον Ροσι,βγαλε σεντρα στον giorgos...και σκοραρε...*
*οπς ο διετητης δειχνη* εδω

----------


## dimitris

Για τους Fun του πλοιου  :Wink: 
σημερινος αποπλου απο Πειραια...
τι ωραια να καναμε ενα ταξιδι Δυτικες Κυκλαδες το nautilia.gr με τον Αγιο
οπως αυτο που κανατε στην Ανδρο με το Superferry II :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos....

πές τα φίλε δημήτρη.. ε.. το καλοκαίρι κοντά είναι..

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τους Fun του πλοιου 
> σημερινος αποπλου απο Πειραια...
> τι ωραια να καναμε ενα ταξιδι Δυτικες Κυκλαδες το nautilia.gr με τον Αγιο
> οπως αυτο που κανατε στην Ανδρο με το Superferry II


Δημητρη ειχε πεσει σαν ιδεα περσι αλλα δεν εγινε τελικα δευτερο ταξιδι. Παντως δεν ξερω αν θα ηταν σωστο να ημασταν τοσες ωρες μεσα στο πλοιο που δεν ειναι και το πιο ανετο σκεπτομενος οτι με τα μελη του Ναutilia.gr δεν τιθετε θεμα να πει κανεις οτι θα ριξει καναν υπνακο στο ενδιαμεσο. Ειδικα αν ηξερα οτι συνταξιδευουμε θα φοβομουν μη με πεταξεις στη θαλασσα. Εδω με το Πηνελοπη ταξιδεψα 8 ωρες και εφτασα στο σημειο να πω ΕΓΩ!!!! οτι με εκανε κουδουνι...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε rocinante πιστεύω πως το άγιος γεώργιος ενδύκνειται για καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.. είναι απο τα λίγα πλοία αυτής της γενιάς που έχουμε ακόμα.. δέν νομίζω οτι θα κουραζόταν κανένας..

----------


## Rocinante

> φίλε rocinante πιστεύω πως το άγιος γεώργιος ενδύκνειται για καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.. είναι απο τα λίγα πλοία αυτής της γενιάς που έχουμε ακόμα.. δέν νομίζω οτι θα κουραζόταν κανένας..


Γιωργο μπορει και να χεις δικιο. Ισως να μην αντεχω εγω τα πολυωρα ταξιδια. Παντως εγω θελω να ταξιδεψω με το Hengist και ο λογος ειναι προφανης πιστευω. Μενει να αποδειχθει αν αυτο το ταξιδι θα το κανουμε παρεα. Παντως πρεπει φετος να επαναληφθει με καποιο τροπο το περσινο πειραμα που στεφτηκε με απολυτη επιτυχια.Καταρχην να μαστε καλα και βλεπουμε.

----------


## dimitris

θα ηταν ωραια να κανουμε ενα ταξιδι με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο και για να μην κουραστουμε οπως λεει ο Αντωνης λεω εγω τωρα θα κατεβαιναμε στην Σιφνο θα πιναμε το καφεδακι μας θα τρωγαμε και στην επιστροφη του μεσα κι εμεις!!!
Αντωνη απο εμας δεν κινδυνευεις να πεσεις στην θαλασσα εμεις κινδυνευουμε απο εσενα να μην συμβει τιποτα στο ταξιδι :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> θα ηταν ωραια να κανουμε ενα ταξιδι με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο και για να μην κουραστουμε οπως λεει ο Αντωνης λεω εγω τωρα θα κατεβαιναμε στην Σιφνο θα πιναμε το καφεδακι μας θα τρωγαμε και στην επιστροφη του μεσα κι εμεις!!!
> Αντωνη απο εμας δεν κινδυνευεις να πεσεις στην θαλασσα εμεις κινδυνευουμε απο εσενα να μην συμβει τιποτα στο ταξιδι


E βεβαια και θα ηταν ωραια,Αντωνη γιατι να κουραστης?Ισα ισα που θα σου αρεσει να κοιτας το ρολοι καθε 5 λεπτα και να μην περνα η ωρα...ε και αν φτασεται στην Σιφνο εκει αναλαμβανω εγω...
Α παιδια πρεπει να κανονισετε ταξιδι στις Δυτικες...τελος

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι μετά από τόσα ταξίδια που έχει κάνει ο φίλος Vortigern για τις συναντήσεις του Nautilia, θα πρέπει κάποιοι να ανταποδώσουν με ένα ταξίδι προς τη Σίφνο.
¶λλωστε, υπάρχουν και πολλά ακόμα μέλη στη Σίφνο που αξίζει κάποιος να τα γνωρίσει.
Το είχαμε πει και πέρισυ  το καλοκαίρι, αλλά δεν προχώρησε.
Η Σίφνος έχει να προσφέρει πολλά.
Πολλά πλοία μπορεί να μην προσεγγίζουν στο νησί.
Αλλά, τουλάχιστον έχουμε "'¶γιος Γεώργιος", "Ρομίλντα", "Αίολους" (για την ώρα) και τα γνωστά γρήγορα του καλοκαιριού.

Ας δούμε τώρα το come back της Ventouris Sea Lines με το "'Αγιος Γεώργιος" και τα δρομολόγιά του από Ραφήνα, το καλοκαίρι του 2004. 

Ventouris Sea Lines.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια μονο μην μου την κανεται μεσα στο κατακαλοκαιρο,γιατι θα δουλευω και σιγουρα δν θα μπορεσω να κατεβω λιμανι....εδω το καλοκαιρι εκανα μεχρι και ενα μηνα να πατησο το ποδι μου στις Καμαρες...πιστευω πως Μαίο ειναι οτι πρεπει....και στο κατω κατω ερχεστε με καποιο ταχυπλοο για να ειστε Σιφνο νωρις...και φυσικα να προλαβουμε να παμε καπου για να βγαλουμε τον Βαπορα φωτο και φευγεται το απογευμα με το Αγιος Γεωργιος.
Καλα ειναι νωρις για να κανονιζουμε κατι τετοιο.

----------


## giorgos....

ε......  ποιό "μήλος" εννοείς φίλε vortigern?

----------


## dimitris

> ... και φευγεται το απογευμα με το Μηλος


Θανο αναστηθηκε??? :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> ε...... ποιό "μήλος" εννοείς φίλε vortigern?


Tι ποιο Μηλος δν καταλαβα.Ποιος αναστηθηκε?

----------


## Vortigern

Ωχ παιδια καποιο λαθος....αμα σας πω τι ειχα στο μιαλο μου και μου ξεφυγε ετσι θα παθεται πλακα....Λαθος με το Αγιος Γεωργιος ενωουσα
αχαχχα

----------


## giorgos....

ο έρωτας είναι έρωτας.. πώς να το κάνουμε?

----------


## Vortigern

Mια φωτο του βαπορα....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26560

----------


## giorgos....

αυτό το σκέφτηκες.. δέν έγεινε..

----------


## Ergis

ρωτα τον μπαρμπα του τον ψευτη....

----------


## giorgos....

τί υπονοείς φίλε έργη?

----------


## Ergis

εκφραση ειναι.....φυσικα και δεν ηθελα να θειξω τον θειο του φιλου.....και εγω δεν το πιστευω...

----------


## Vortigern

Φιλοι ποιος ο λογος να κανω κατι τετοιοι.Καλυτερα να διερθωσο το αρχικο μυνιμα και να σβηστουν τα υπολιπα...

----------


## cambria49

The Hengist partially painted in new Sealink colours at Holyhead, 1984. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Rocinante

The most rare photo of the ship that we have seen until now!!!!!

----------


## plori

Είναι αλήθεια ο Βάπορος σήμερα στις 15:52 με ταχύτητα 19,4 δηλαδή μετά από την ετήσια πόσο θα πηγαίνει;

----------


## Vortigern

> Είναι αλήθεια ο Βάπορος σήμερα στις 15:52 με ταχύτητα 19,4 δηλαδή μετά από την ετήσια πόσο θα πηγαίνει;


Βρε αμα θελουν...και τα πετρελαια πεσαν....καλα

----------


## Ergis

συμβαινουν αυτα τα φαινομενα;;;ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειχε μεγιστη 18,8..

----------


## dimitris

> συμβαινουν αυτα τα φαινομενα;;;ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειχε μεγιστη 18,8..


Εργης μονο τα πλοια της Hellenic τρεχουν... τα υπολοιπα καρβουνο :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

αυτο ειναι αληθεια.... :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> συμβαινουν αυτα τα φαινομενα;;;ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειχε μεγιστη 18,8..


_Εργη ο Σουηδος λεει οτι εχει μεγιστη 19,5 κομβους,τωρα κατα ποσο λεει σωστα δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω..Παντως για πλοιο 37ετειας ειναι πανω απο ικανοποιτικοι οι 19,4 κομβοι!!!!_

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε έργη ελπίζω το νήσος μύκονος ή το νήσος χίος να καταφέρουν να φτάσουν τα χρόνια του άγιος γεώργιος..
το καλοκαίρι είχε μέγιστη 19,5 ο βάπορας..

----------


## Vortigern

> φίλε έργη ελπίζω το νήσος μύκονος ή το νήσος χίος να καταφέρουν να φτάσουν τα χρόνια του άγιος γεώργιος..
> το καλοκαίρι είχε μέγιστη 19,5 ο βάπορας..


Nα διορθωσο κατι...το καλοκαιρι ειχε ποιασει τα 19,6 η τα 19,8 σε προηγουμενα ποστ πρεπει να το εχουμε γραψει...αντεχει ο βαπορας ακομη....

----------


## φανούλα

Φυσικά και αντέχουν ακόμα τα αδέλφια :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Βγήκαν τρία και καλά!!! Γι αυτό και ακόμα έχουν λίγα χρόνια παραμονής στις υπηρεσίες μας!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Φυσικά και αντέχουν ακόμα τα αδέλφια!!! Βγήκαν τρία και καλά!!! Γι αυτό και ακόμα έχουν λίγα χρόνια παραμονής στις υπηρεσίες μας!!!


Λιγα δν θα ελεγα.Υπαρχουν γραμμες που μπορουν να εξυπηρετισουν ακομα....

----------


## φανούλα

¶μα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα ξενιτευτώ στα σίγουρα :Razz:  :Razz: ....

----------


## giorgos....

χα..χα.. είστε απίστευτοι και οι δύο..
αυτό θα πεί καραβολατρεία..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Nα διορθωσο κατι...το καλοκαιρι ειχε ποιασει τα 19,6 η τα 19,8 σε προηγουμενα ποστ πρεπει να το εχουμε γραψει...αντεχει ο βαπορας ακομη....


Αντεχει και παραντεχει, απλα υπαρχει και καποιος αλλος λιγο λιγοτερο βαπορας (εμφανισιακα) που ειναι 34 χρονων και παει 20,5... Ποιος να ειναι αραγε; :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αντεχει και παραντεχει, απλα υπαρχει και καποιος αλλος λιγο λιγοτερο βαπορας (εμφανισιακα) που ειναι 34 χρονων και παει 20,5... Ποιος να ειναι αραγε;


Nα ρωτησουμε τον Λεο?μπα αποκλειεται να ξερει....κανενα αγνωστο θα ειναι μωρε σιγα...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Nα ρωτησουμε τον Λεο?μπα αποκλειεται να ξερει....κανενα αγνωστο θα ειναι μωρε σιγα...


Mη μπερδεύεσαι Vortigern!!!Το superferry είναι μεγαλύτερο...Αλλό λεει captain Nionios και είναι και στα μέρη μας τώρα για την ετήσια του... :Wink: Εξάλλου το superferry δεν πιάνει κ τόσα...Τουλάχιστον δεν το ανοίγουν τόσο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Α μπραβο, ο Speedkiller με νιωθει. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Τοτε θα ειναι κανενα Κεφαλλονια....σιγουρα...εκτος και αν ειναι το νεοτερο τις αγαπης του... :Wink: η αλλιως κλωνος του ονοματος... :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Τοτε θα ειναι κανενα Κεφαλλονια....σιγουρα...εκτος και αν ειναι το νεοτερο τις αγαπης του...η αλλιως κλωνος του ονοματος...


Ρε θανο με μπερδεψες κλωνος του ονοματος ποιου, του πλοιου η του Captain Nionios?
Captain??? Captain???? Captain????
Ρε παιδια με ποσο παει ο Καπεταν Αλεξανδρος?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Καλα καλα ξερω... ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ....

----------


## Vortigern

> Ρε θανο με μπερδεψες κλωνος του ονοματος ποιου, του πλοιου η του Captain Nionios?
> Captain??? Captain???? Captain????
> Ρε παιδια με ποσο παει ο Καπεταν Αλεξανδρος? 
> Καλα καλα ξερω... ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ....


Εσυ με τον Νιονιο μυραζεστε μια ξεχωριστη αγαπη...η οποια τωρα μπορω να σου πω,(μπορει να φανει λιγο ψυχρο και αποτομο)..μπορει να βρισκεται καπου στο δευτερο συρταρι σου,εκει που εχεις τα κουταλοπιρουνα!...

Ε και για να μην βγαινουμε και πολυ εκτος..  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26630

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επ Θανο πιπερι, το ακουνε και ερωτευμενοι ανθρωποι. Οτι και να εχει γινει ο βαπορας δεν εχει πεθανει στις μνημες. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Επ Θανο πιπερι, το ακουνε και ερωτευμενοι ανθρωποι. Οτι και να εχει γινει ο βαπορας δεν εχει πεθανει στις μνημες.


ξερω....οτι επαθε ο δικος σου επαθε και ο δικος μου....τωρα οταν λες ερωτευμενοι δν ξερω πιους λες.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ο μαυρος χρυσος  κατεβενει και ο βεντουρης ανεβαζει τα εισιτηρεια.    
ΤΗ ΚΑΡΑΓΚ........................ΟΥΝΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ

----------


## Vortigern

> ο μαυρος χρυσος κατεβενει και ο βεντουρης ανεβαζει τα εισιτηρεια. 
> ΤΗ ΚΑΡΑΓΚ........................ΟΥΝΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ
> ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ


Δηλαδη ποσο θα το παει ποια το εισητηριο αυτος ο ανθρωπος?Σε λιγο ουτε Αθηνα δν θα μπορουμε να πηγαινουμε....Πρωσοπικα θα προτιμισω να κανω αυτο που κανουν παρα πολλα ατομα.Απο Σιφνο για Παρο και απο εκει με καποιο αλλο για Πειραια...

----------


## Naias II

Λογικά παραπάνω δεν θα βγει?

----------


## Vortigern

> Λογικά παραπάνω δεν θα βγει?


Το ειχε κανει ενας αλλα δν θυμαμαι ποσο ηταν,αλλα νομιζω εφτασε ποιο γρηγορα Πειραια,θα ρωτησο και θα σου πω....

----------


## giorgos....

το να έφτασε πιο γρήγορα πειραιά είναι λίγο δύσκολο.. απο σίφνο για πάρο δεν είναι 1+ ώρα τουλάχιστον? μέχρι να κατέβει απο το ένα και να ανέβει στο άλλο.... και τί στην ευχή, το πλοίο για πειραιά περίμενε στην πάρο μέχρι να έρθει για να φύγουνε?

πάντως αν ο βεντούρης αυξήσει τις τιμές θα είναι άξιος της μοίρας του..

----------


## Vortigern

> το να έφτασε πιο γρήγορα πειραιά είναι λίγο δύσκολο.. απο σίφνο για πάρο δεν είναι 1+ ώρα τουλάχιστον? μέχρι να κατέβει απο το ένα και να ανέβει στο άλλο.... και τί στην ευχή, το πλοίο για πειραιά περίμενε στην πάρο μέχρι να έρθει για να φύγουνε?
> 
> πάντως αν ο βεντούρης αυξήσει τις τιμές θα είναι άξιος της μοίρας του..


Giorgo...θα μαθω και θα σου πω σιγουρα για να μην λεω λαθος πραγματα.Αυτο που δν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι να αυξησει τις τιμες?Ειναι σαν να μας λεει κραξτεμε και αλλο να παω να φυγω..δν μπορω να το καταλαβω αυτο το πραγμα,δν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι λεφταδες κυριε βεντουρη,ανθρωποι που δουλευουμε πενταροδεκαρες και περιμενουμε να μαζεψουμε λεφτα για να ανεβουμε 2-3 μερες αθηνα και αυτο για δουλειες και πραγματα που δν παρεχει το νησι...ελεος και ξανα ελεος
Κριμα και συμπαθω πολυ το βαπορι,αλλα φυσικα δν εχει σημασια το βαπορι με τον Βεντουρη,εκτος οτι ειναι ιδιοκτησια του

----------


## Vortigern

Τελος παντον....δυο φωτο απο τις 31/12/08 που εβγαλα πανω απο το Ρομιλντα στην συναντηση που ειχε το Αγιος Γεωργιος με τον Κεντερι 1.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26756

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26757

----------


## giorgos....

το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για το πλοίο που προσπαθούμε να σώσουμε.. εμείς το πλοίο αγαπάμε, αλλά δυστυχώς ο ιδιοκτήτης του είναι ο ίδιος..

----------


## Vortigern

*Να ευχηθω Χρονια πολλα στους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante...με τρεις φωτογραφιες του βαπορα!!*

*Υ.Γ..Στην τελαυταια φωτο δν ειναι τιποτα...απλα η φωτο θελει να μας πει οτι το πλοιο ειναι διαμαντι. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27110

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27111

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27112*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Να ευχηθω Χρονια πολλα στους Roi Baudoin και Rocinante...με τρεις φωτογραφιες του βαπορα!!*
> 
> *Υ.Γ..Στην τελαυταια φωτο δν ειναι τιποτα...απλα η φωτο θελει να μας πει οτι το πλοιο ειναι διαμαντι.*


Και τα αδελφια του. Και τα αδελφια του. Σε ευχαριστω Θανο μου να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Θάνο, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Σου ευχόμαστε χρόνια πολλά, πολλά ταξίδια, πολλές χαρές και ότι το καλύτερο.

----------


## Ergis

> Giorgo...θα μαθω και θα σου πω σιγουρα για να μην λεω λαθος πραγματα.Αυτο που δν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι να αυξησει τις τιμες?Ειναι σαν να μας λεει κραξτεμε και αλλο να παω να φυγω..δν μπορω να το καταλαβω αυτο το πραγμα,δν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι λεφταδες κυριε βεντουρη,ανθρωποι που δουλευουμε πενταροδεκαρες και περιμενουμε να μαζεψουμε λεφτα για να ανεβουμε 2-3 μερες αθηνα και αυτο για δουλειες και πραγματα που δν παρεχει το νησι...ελεος και ξανα ελεος
> Κριμα και συμπαθω πολυ το βαπορι,αλλα φυσικα δν εχει σημασια το βαπορι με τον Βεντουρη,εκτος οτι ειναι ιδιοκτησια του


λογικο δεν ειναι να αανεβασει τις τιμες βρε παιδια;;;δεν θα το κανει ο βεντουρης μονο.ολοι οι εφοπληστες θ το κανουν...

----------


## Vortigern

> λογικο δεν ειναι να αανεβασει τις τιμες βρε παιδια;;;δεν θα το κανει ο βεντουρης μονο.ολοι οι εφοπληστες θ το κανουν...


Eγω δν ακουσα κανενα αλλο ομως εφοπλιστη μεχρι στιγμης να λεει οτι θα ανεβασει τις τιμες.Μονο ο Βεντουρης ειπε κατι τετοιο,και φυσικα δν ειναι λογικο διοτι το πετρελαιο εχει πεσει παρα πολυ απο περισυ και δν ειδαμε ουτε καν μειωση των τιμων!

----------


## Ergis

γιατι οι αλλες μεγαλοεταιριες εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παιξουν στα ορια του καρδους και της ζημίας ενω ο βεντουρης δεν εχει το περιθωριο αυτο...

----------


## Vortigern

> γιατι οι αλλες μεγαλοεταιριες εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παιξουν στα ορια του καρδους και της ζημίας ενω ο βεντουρης δεν εχει το περιθωριο αυτο...


Mια χαρα τα εχει οικονομιση ο Βεντρουρης απο εμας του Νησιοτες..μην φοβασε εχει ρευστο!!Σημερα εμεινε 20 λεπτα στο λιμανι μας και φορτωσε οτι Νταλικα και αυτοκινιτα θες....

----------


## Ergis

αφου ειναι το μονο καραβι στην γραμμη...ας μπει και το σαντορινη εκει να σου πω για ποτε τις κατεβαζει....

----------


## Vortigern

> αφου ειναι το μονο καραβι στην γραμμη...ας μπει και το σαντορινη εκει να σου πω για ποτε τις κατεβαζει....


Eιναι και το Ρομιλντα....και να μπει το Σαντορινη πανω κατω τα ιδια θα ειναι...Το Σαντορινη θα μειωση το χρονο κατα μιση ωρα.Αλλα η HSW δν μας καταδεχεται ποια εδω...μας πηρε την Πηγασαρα,μας πηρε το ΜΗΛΟΣ,μας πηρε το Αθηνα και το Αφροδιτη...απο μας να δει τι θα παρει τωρα....συγνωμη κιολας δλδ...

----------


## Ergis

τα πουλησαμε σε τιμη ευκαιριας......οσο για τον πηγασο οντως σας εχουμε αδικησει.....

----------


## Vortigern

> τα πουλησαμε σε τιμη ευκαιριας......οσο για τον πηγασο οντως σας εχουμε αδικησει.....


Nαι γιαυτο δν συμπαθω ποια την HSW γιατι πουλισε ολα τα αστερια που ειχε ο Πειραιας μεσα και φυσικα που εδωσε στην ΣΑΟΣ το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο.....Σκεψου ποσες γραμμες θα καλυπταν τωρα αυτα τα υπεροχα πλοια......τοσες αγονες τοσα νησια που εξυπιρετουνται 1 -2 φορες την εβδομαδα...Τελος παντων σταματαω γιατι εδω μιλαμε για το Αγιος Γεωργιος και καλυτερα θα ηταν να μεταφερουμε τα μυνιματα στο θεμα της HSW...

----------


## Sorokxos

> λογικο δεν ειναι να αανεβασει τις τιμες βρε παιδια;;;δεν θα το κανει ο βεντουρης μονο.ολοι οι εφοπληστες θ το κανουν...


Για εξηγησε μου σε παρακαλω γιατι ειναι λογικο? γιατι εγω ειμαι απο νησι και δεν καταλαβαίνω....

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω έχουμε ξεφύγει πάλι ή μου φαίνεται?... Αμάν βρε παιδιά... και σήμερα μέρα γιορτής του ναυτιλία πρέπει να το πω? Το chat είναι μπροστάααααααααΑΑΑ..

----------


## giorgos....

πάρτα όλα ρε Αι Γιώργη....
και μακάρι να δούμε το Σαντορίνη με τα σινίαλα της ventouris sea lines..
*χρόνια πολλά θάνο.. νά' σαι πάντα καλά*

----------


## Ergis

και εγω μαζι σου!!ειχα δει την μετασκευη που ειχες κανει και ειναι φοβερο :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

απλά τα σινιάλα άλλαξα.. ο βαπόραρος είναι όμορφος απο μόνος του..

----------


## Ergis

> απλά τα σινιάλα άλλαξα.. ο βαπόραρος είναι όμορφος απο μόνος του..


αυτο ειναι αληθεια...αλλα το β του παει περισσουερο νομιζω...

----------


## Vortigern

> απλά τα σινιάλα άλλαξα.. ο βαπόραρος είναι όμορφος απο μόνος του..


Eβεβαια και ειναι βαπορας...Γενικα ολοι αυτη η σειρα!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Περα απο ολα αυτα τωρα θα σας πω πως πρεπει να αξιοποιουμε τις μερες που εχουμε αδεια απο την δουλεια.Λοιπον βγαινουμε το Σαββατο παμε για ενα με δυο ποτα και γυρναμε σπιτι κατα τις τρεις γιατι το ξυπνητηρι μας εχει πει ποιο νωρις οτι θα μας ξυπνιση εννια η ωρα για να ετοιμαστουμε να κατεβουμε στο λιμανι η ωρα 10....κατεβενοντας ο φιλος σου μπερδευεται και αντι να στριψει προς Αγια Μαρινα μερια για να παμε στην Αγια Αικατερινη να απαθανατισουμε τον Κεντερη τον πρωτο!,προχωραει ολο ευθεια νομιζοντας οτι πρωτο ερχεται το Αγιος Γεωργιος..ο συνοδιγως οπως παντα κοιμαται ορθιος και δν περνει χαμπαρι τιποτα γιατι ειναι ξενυχτισμενος...οταν το καταλαβαινει λεει...εεεε μωρε χαλασμενε που πας απεναντι θα παμε πρωτα...στροφη και φευγουμε για απεναντι...σταματαμε και περνουμε τον καφε και την τυροπιτα που πηραμε απο το Πραγκο!...10:55 που στο καλο ειναι αυτος ο Κεντερης τοση ωρα αφου 10:35 τον δινει...παει 11:00 ο μεγαλος φωτογραφος σκεφτεται να χρησιμοποιειση το ''Πληροφοριες ΑΙΣ scoufgian''....μετα απο πεντεξι τηλεφωνα και με καρτα να σου λεει εχεται ακομα 2 λεπτα και 35 δευτερολεπτα χρονο ομιλιας μαθαινουμε απο τον καλο φιλο scoufgian οτι το Κεντερης μολις εφυγε απο Σεριφο...φτουσου....ε κατα τις 11:30 να τος ο καμαραδος απο την Συρα...μπαμ μπαμ απανωτες φωτο και βιντεο!!* 
*Ηρθε η ωρα να περασουμε απεναντι για να ανεβουμε στον Φαρο!!!!Αφου περναμε με βουλομενες μυτες απο το βιολογικο καθαρισμο και φτανουμε στον φαρο λεμε ας κανουμε και ενα τσιγαρο για το καλο....μετα απο μια τηλεφωνικη εποικινονια με τον μεγαλο λυραρι pontios thessaloniki εμφανιζεται ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ...ο μανα χαρα που τον ειδα να μπενει μεσα...ελα ρε σε κλεινω μπηκε!!Βγαζω 2-3 φωτογραφιες και βαζω το βιντεο να γραφει...σε μια στιγμη η καταρα τις ''πεσμενης μπαταριας'' καθεται στο βιντεο και λεω οχι μην μου κλεισεις τωρα..κανω μια προσευχη στον μεγαλο θεο Vortigern στο greek Μηλος εξπρες!Η προσευχη μου εις ακουστηκε στον μεγαλο θεο και η μπαταρια κρατησε μεχρι που εξαφανιστικε ο βαπορας και τελος ηταν μια επιτυχια....αυτα φιλοι μου μονο που δν ειπα το κυριοτερο..για να τα κανεται αυτα θα πρεπει να βρισκεσται Σιφνο* 
*Σημερα θα σας παρουσιασω μια φωτο απο τον Βαπορα..και τις υπολιπες θα τις δουμε,αυριο,μεθαυριο,του χρονου,σε 10 χρονια..μεσα απο την υπεροχη γκαλερυ μας...επισης τα βιντεο θα καθυστερισουν λιγο για θελουν λιγο επεξεργασια αλλα πρεπει να βαλουμε και νταμπα ντουμπου για να μην ακουγεται ο αερας!!!*
*Την φωτο την αφιερωνο στο nautilia.gr που γιορταζει σημερα και για εσας ολους τους φιλους μου που αυτη την στιγμη διαβασατε αυτο το κειμενο και ειπατε πωωωω...τον π...μας ζαλισε παλι....*
*μπλα μπλα μπλα..εεενταξει να την... * *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27287*

*Υ.Γ ουτε καν που θυμαμαι τωρα τη εχω γραψει ποιο πανω...*

----------


## frost

Μπράβο Vorti ωραία φωτό...πιστέυω έκανες καλή δουλειά σήμερα και περιμένω να την δω τις επόμενες μέρες!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σε σένα ατόφιε νησιώτη Θανάση και για την δουλειά σου στο nautilia.gr που σήμερα γιορτάζετε μαζί, αφιερώνω *αυτό* από καρδιάς. Χρόνια σας Πολλά να σας χαιρόμαστε και τους δύο.

----------


## Vortigern

> Σε σένα ατόφιε νησιώτη Θανάση και για την δουλειά σου στο nautilia.gr που σήμερα γιορτάζετε μαζί, αφιερώνω *αυτό* από καρδιάς. Χρόνια σας Πολλά να σας χαιρόμαστε και τους δύο.


Eσενα Λεο θα σε ευχαριστησω πρωσοπικα εδω γιατι μου δινεις δυναμη για να συνεχιζω παρακατω,σε νεα,παλια και καινουργια.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Ergis

> απλά τα σινιάλα άλλαξα.. ο βαπόραρος είναι όμορφος απο μόνος του..


αφιερομενες σε σενα τζορτζ :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Vortigen για όλα αυτά που μας προσφέρεις  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Ξεκιναμε λοιπον σιγα σιγα...Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους καλους φιλους..Λεο,Scoufgian,Μουτσοκωστας,Σταθης,Συλβερ,Μ  αστροπαναγος,Φανουλα,Νικο,Frost,Λαζαρος,Νιονιος,gi  orgos...,Εργης,Ροι,Ροσι,πλωρη,Λεωνηδας,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ,Ναι  ας ΙΙ,Δημητρης,Hengist,Αποστολος,speedkiller,MYTILENE  ,Vinman,και σε ολο το ναυτιλια για την παρτυ σας!!Οσους ξεχασα συγνωμμη ειστε και εσεις μεσα...*
*Παμε....*
Εδω
Εδω
Εδω
και εδω

----------


## Rocinante

> *Ξεκιναμε λοιπον σιγα σιγα...Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους καλους φιλους..Λεο,Scoufgian,Μουτσοκωστας,Συλβερ,Μαστροπα  ναγος,Φανουλα,Νικο,Λαζαρος,Νιονιος,giorgos...,Εργη  ς,Ροι,Ροσι,πλωρη,Λεωνηδας,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ,Ναιας ΙΙ,Δημητρης,Hengist,Αποστολος,speedkiller,MYTILENE  ,Vinman,και σε ολο το ναυτιλια για την παρτυ σας!!Οσους ξεχασα συγνωμμη ειστε και εσεις μεσα...*
> 
> *Παμε....*
> Εδω
> Εδω
> Εδω
> 
> και εδω


Αξιος ο ιπποτης. Μπραβο αγορι μου.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Ξεκιναμε λοιπον σιγα σιγα...Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους καλους φιλους..Λεο,Scoufgian,Μουτσοκωστας,Σταθης,Συλβερ,Μ  αστροπαναγος,Φανουλα,Νικο,Λαζαρος,Νιονιος,giorgos.  ..,Εργης,Ροι,Ροσι,πλωρη,Λεωνηδας,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ,Ναιας ΙΙ,Δημητρης,Hengist,Αποστολος,speedkiller,MYTILENE  ,Vinman,και σε ολο το ναυτιλια για την παρτυ σας!!Οσους ξεχασα συγνωμμη ειστε και εσεις μεσα...*
> *Παμε....*
> Εδω
> Εδω
> Εδω
> και εδω


*Μπραβο Θανο πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!!Πολυ ωραιος και ο βαποραρος !!!Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Μπραβο Θανο πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!!Πολυ ωραιος και ο βαποραρος !!!Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!*


A ρε Γιαννη ξεχασα να σε βαλω μεσα...σορρυ..ε λοιπον στις αφιερωνο και σε εσενα και σορρυ

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> A ρε Γιαννη ξεχασα να σε βαλω μεσα...σορρυ..ε λοιπον στις αφιερωνο και σε εσενα και σορρυ


*Δεν πειραζει Θανο!!!Την επομενη Κυριακη που θα κατεβω Πειραια και θα βγαλω φοτο του Γιωργη απλα θα ξεχασω να στις αφιερωσω!(πλακιτσα φυσικα)*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Aφιερωμένη στο φίλο Θάνο με τα χρόνια πολλά μου.Πριν πολλά χρόνια όταν ήσουν μπέμπης ακόμα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Aφιερωμένη στο φίλο Θάνο με τα χρόνια πολλά μου.Πριν πολλά χρόνια όταν ήσουν μπέμπης ακόμα.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου...να εισαι καλα

----------


## frost

> *Ξεκιναμε λοιπον σιγα σιγα...Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους καλους φιλους..Λεο,Scoufgian,Μουτσοκωστας,Σταθης,Συλβερ,Μ  αστροπαναγος,Φανουλα,Νικο,Frost,Λαζαρος,Νιονιος,gi  orgos...,Εργης,Ροι,Ροσι,πλωρη,Λεωνηδας,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ,Ναι  ας ΙΙ,Δημητρης,Hengist,Αποστολος,speedkiller,MYTILENE  ,Vinman,και σε ολο το ναυτιλια για την παρτυ σας!!Οσους ξεχασα συγνωμμη ειστε και εσεις μεσα...*
> 
> *Παμε....*
> Εδω
> Εδω
> Εδω
> 
> και εδω


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανασάκη για την αφιέρωση, οι φωτογραφίες είναι τέλειες, με ωραία θέα, να 'σαι καλά και να μας προσφέρεις ωραίες φωτογραφίες απο την όμορφη Σίφνο και οχι μόνο... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Καλημερα σε ολους...επειδη το βιντεο βλεπω να αργει και για να γινει τελειω θελει δουλεια οριστε ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες οι οποιες θα αφιερωθουν στον Captain nionios και Νιsso Mykonos

----------


## Ergis

5 αστερια απο μενα θανο...και χρονια πολλα..να σε χαιρομαστε..

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος τη γινεται με τις καμερες.Σε ενα πλοιο 115 μετρων ποιο πολλες ειναι οι καμερες παρα ο κοσμος που κουβαλαει, σε λιγο ουτε να κλα....... δεν θα μπορουμε. Μην νομιζεται οτι ειμαι ο πρωτος που το παρατηρει,εχει σχολιαστει και απο αλλους.Τι επιδιωκει με αυτο ο εφοπλιστης,μηπως αυτο απαγορευεται?Ας μου απαντηση καποιος γνωστης του θεματος περι καταπατησης προσωπικων.............................

----------


## Naias II

Να προσθέσω μέσα  στις τουαλέτες υπάρχουν? Αν ναι την επόμενη φορά θα τους κάνω κάποιες αφιερώσεις:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

koσμια παιδια...κοσμια.... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καλημερα σε ολους...επειδη το βιντεο βλεπω να αργει και για να γινει τελειω θελει δουλεια οριστε ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες οι οποιες θα αφιερωθουν στον Captain nionios και Νιsso Mykonos


*Θανο καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες!!!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ,να σαι παντα καλα!!!!*

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Ξεκιναμε λοιπον σιγα σιγα...Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους καλους φιλους..Λεο,Scoufgian,Μουτσοκωστας,Σταθης,Συλβερ,Μ  αστροπαναγος,Φανουλα,Νικο,Frost,Λαζαρος,Νιονιος,gi  orgos...,Εργης,Ροι,Ροσι,πλωρη,Λεωνηδας,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ,Ναι  ας ΙΙ,Δημητρης,Hengist,Αποστολος,speedkiller,MYTILENE  ,Vinman,και σε ολο το ναυτιλια για την παρτυ σας!!Οσους ξεχασα συγνωμμη ειστε και εσεις μεσα...*
> *Παμε....*
> Εδω
> Εδω
> Εδω
> και εδω


ωραίος ο φίλος όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
σε ευχαριστώ πολύυυυ!! :Very Happy: 
φτου φτου μια χαρά κρατάει ακόμα το βαπόρι

----------


## MYTILENE

Να ευχαριστήσω και γώ με τη σειρά μου το φίλο vorti για την αφιέρωση με τις υπέροχες Σιφνιακές φώτο που μας χαρίζει σχεδόν κάθε μέρα!!!!Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

να και από μένα μία για τον vorti,giwrgos... και σε όσσους πάνε αυτό το βαπόρι :Very Happy: 
gewrgios.jpg

----------


## Ergis

αυτα τα 3 τεραστια παραθυρα κατω απο την πρωτη σωσηβια λεμβο με χαλανε πολυ.....ειναι πολυ ανομοιομορφα πιστευω....τα προτιμουσα ετσι οπως ηταν πριν τα μεγαλωσει....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θανο σε υπερευχαριστω, ο βαπορας ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση και ταιριαζει αριστα με το τοπιο της Σιφνου. Να σαι παντα καλα. Ειδικα  η δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση, αλλα κυριως για τη διαθεση που εχεις να βγαζεις το βαπορα σε τοσο ομορφα τοπια.

----------


## giorgos....

ένας ένας παιδιά.... θα μας τρελάνετε σήμερα..
γειά σου θάνο ορειβάτη. να δώ πού αλλού θα πάς για να βγάλεις φωτογραφία το καράβι..

----------


## sg3

γεια σας παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
ποιος ειναι καπετανιος στο πλοιο?

----------


## giorgos....

ο cpt Νίκος Σάρδης

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά την απίστευτη περιγραφή του φίλου Vortigern για ένα καραβολατρικό πρωϊνό στις Καμάρες (και όχι μόνο), ας πάμε να δούμε το *"¶γιος Γεώργιος"* στην *Κίμωλο.*

Σε ένα από τα ωραιότερα μικρά λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων.
*Αύγουστος 2005.*
Έχει προηγηθεί το *"Εξπρές Αφροδίτη".*
Μετά από αυτό έρχεται το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" στην πατρίδα των Βεντούρηδων.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

*"Agios Georgios"* (ex:*"Hengist"*) at Kimolos Port in August of 2005.
Little before "Express Aphrodite" left for Milos.

Arriving in Kimolos.jpg

Arriving in Kimolos II.jpg

In Kimolos.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Κιμώλου. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Όποιος έχει παλίες φωτογραφίες του Γιώργη με τα παλιά του ονόματα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ παρακαλείται να τις ανεβάσει στο forum. 69 σελίδες και οι 50 είναι με τον γιώργη στον Πειραιά δεμένο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Και μετά την απίστευτη περιγραφή του φίλου Vortigern για ένα καραβολατρικό πρωϊνό στις Καμάρες (και όχι μόνο), ας πάμε να δούμε το *"¶γιος Γεώργιος"* στην *Κίμωλο.*
> 
> Σε ένα από τα ωραιότερα μικρά λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων.
> *Αύγουστος 2005.*
> Έχει προηγηθεί το *"Εξπρές Αφροδίτη".*
> Μετά από αυτό έρχεται το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" στην πατρίδα των Βεντούρηδων.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> ...


 *Αντωνη φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες απο την Κιμωλο!!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

> Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Κιμώλου. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Όποιος έχει παλίες φωτογραφίες του Γιώργη με τα παλιά του ονόματα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ παρακαλείται να τις ανεβάσει στο forum. 69 σελίδες και οι 50 είναι με τον γιώργη στον Πειραιά δεμένο


E οχι και στον Πειραια δεμενο...ειπαμε...
Αντωνη πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες σε ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Vortigern

Ενα μικρο δωρο για τον Frost που εχει γεννεθλια σημερα....μιας που υπαρχει προβλημα με το βιντεο.....

----------


## Ergis

> Και μετά την απίστευτη περιγραφή του φίλου Vortigern για ένα καραβολατρικό πρωϊνό στις Καμάρες (και όχι μόνο), ας πάμε να δούμε το *"¶γιος Γεώργιος"* στην *Κίμωλο.*
> 
> Σε ένα από τα ωραιότερα μικρά λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων.
> *Αύγουστος 2005.*
> Έχει προηγηθεί το *"Εξπρές Αφροδίτη".*
> Μετά από αυτό έρχεται το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" στην πατρίδα των Βεντούρηδων.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> ...


 
απιστευτευς φωτογραφιες.....ευχαριστουμε roi

----------


## giorgos....

όμορφες φωτογραφίες ενός κλασσικού πλοίου απο έναν γνήσιο καραβολάτρη..

----------


## frost

> Ενα μικρο δωρο για τον Frost που εχει γεννεθλια σημερα....μιας που υπαρχει προβλημα με το βιντεο.....


Ευχαριστώ πολύ vorti για την αφιέρωση, να είσαι καλά!!

----------


## sg3

σ ευχαριστω!!!!αλλα πες μου ακομα κατι!ειναι ο καπτεν νικος του εξπρες ερμης και αφροδιτη????????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε εδώ με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο.. ειληκρινά δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου.. θα το δώ όμως και θα σου απαντήσω..

----------


## giorgos....

γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το άγιος γεώργιος?
το βλέπω ακόμα στη μήλο και απο χθές το βράδυ φαίνεται να κάνει κινήσεις στον κόλπο του αδάμαντα..
αν ξέρει κάτι κάποιος φίλος ή αν έχουμε αντπόκριση απο μήλο..

----------


## plori

> γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το άγιος γεώργιος?
> το βλέπω ακόμα στη μήλο και απο χθές το βράδυ φαίνεται να κάνει κινήσεις στον κόλπο του αδάμαντα..
> αν ξέρει κάτι κάποιος φίλος ή αν έχουμε αντπόκριση απο μήλο..


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω οτι λόγω καιρού είναι στην άγκυρα και κάνει κινήσεις

----------


## Sorokxos

Λογικα ειναι αρόδου και γι αυτο κινειται.
Ο cpt Νικος Σάρδης ξέρω σιγουρα οτι ηταν στο Εξπρες Αφροδιτη. Για το Ερμης δεν ξέρω.

----------


## leonidas

Αν και καθυστερημενα...
Μαγεψες Θανο...
'Πεθαινω' για κατι τετειες φωτο... :Cool: 
Φιλε εισαι καταπληκτικος...
Συγχαριτηρια , και ευχαριστω μεσα απ΄την καρδια μου για την αφιερωση σου... :Very Happy: 


Α και δεν θα τ'αφησω ετσι...
Θα δεις στο θεμα της Πηνελοπης...ξερεις εσυ... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερωμενες στους eliasaslan,Nissos mykonos,Laz94,Leonidas,NIKOLAS,plori και sorokxos..  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27629

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27630

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αφιερωμενες στους eliasaslan,Nissos mykonos,Laz94,Leonidas,NIKOLAS,plori και sorokxos..  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27629
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27630


*Να σαι καλα Θανο ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!
Στην πρωτη φωτο αυτο που βλεπουμε αριστερα τι ειναι? Μηπως ειναι φαρος?
*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Να σαι καλα Θανο ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!*
> *Στην πρωτη φωτο αυτο που βλεπουμε αριστερα τι ειναι? Μηπως ειναι φαρος?*


Ναι Τζωνη φαρος ειναι

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νικόλα200 μια φωτογραφία του "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή" την ώρα που φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
Παρασκευή απόγευμα 28 Αυγούστου του 1998.
Φίλε plori, ετοιμαζόμασταν να φύγουμε για Σίφνο για το πανηγύρι του Αη Γιάννη του Φάρου.
Και μάλιστα με το "Πρέβελη".
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Πρέβελη".
Εκείνη την ώρα, στις 19:00 έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά ολόκληρη η dream-team
 της τότε ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Νικόλα200, τον Nissos Mykonos, τον plori, τον Sorokho, τον giorgos...., τον Vortigern, τον Έργη, τον dimitris, τον Avenger και την ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ.

Also, "Panagia Ekatopyliani" in Piraeus in 28 of August of 1998 for cabria49

Panagia Ekatontalyliani is leaving Pieraeus.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Νικόλα200 μια φωτογραφία του "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή" την ώρα που φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
> Παρασκευή απόγευμα 28 Αυγούστου του 1998.
> Φίλε plori, ετοιμαζόμασταν να φύγουμε για Σίφνο για το πανηγύρι του Αη Γιάννη του Φάρου.
> Και μάλιστα με το "Πρέβελη".
> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Πρέβελη".
> Εκείνη την ώρα, στις 19:00 έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά ολόκληρη η dream-team
> της τότε ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nα σε καλα Αντωνη σπανια φωτο,και ευτηχως συνεχιζει να περναει τα φαναρια του πειραια αυτο το βαπορι....Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ergis

> Φίλε Νικόλα200 μια φωτογραφία του "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή" την ώρα που φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
> Παρασκευή απόγευμα 28 Αυγούστου του 1998.
> Φίλε plori, ετοιμαζόμασταν να φύγουμε για Σίφνο για το πανηγύρι του Αη Γιάννη του Φάρου.
> Και μάλιστα με το "Πρέβελη".
> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Πρέβελη".
> Εκείνη την ώρα, στις 19:00 έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά ολόκληρη η dream-team
> της τότε ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Νικόλα200, τον Nissos Mykonos, τον plori, τον Sorokho, τον giorgos...., τον Vortigern, τον Έργη, τον dimitris, τον Avenger και την ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ.
> ...


να σαι καλα roi....ευχαριστουμε

----------


## plori

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ROI και ελπίζω να συμφωνείς μαζί μου οτι του πάνε περισσότερο τα μπλέ γράμματα του βαπόραρου!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φίλε Νικόλα200 μια φωτογραφία του "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή" την ώρα που φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
> Παρασκευή απόγευμα 28 Αυγούστου του 1998.
> Φίλε plori, ετοιμαζόμασταν να φύγουμε για Σίφνο για το πανηγύρι του Αη Γιάννη του Φάρου.
> Και μάλιστα με το "Πρέβελη".
> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Πρέβελη".
> Εκείνη την ώρα, στις 19:00 έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά ολόκληρη η dream-team
>  της τότε ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Νικόλα200, τον Nissos Mykonos, τον plori, τον Sorokho, τον giorgos...., τον Vortigern, τον Έργη, τον dimitris, τον Avenger και την ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ.
> ...


*Αντωνη η φωτο σου ειναι πολυ ομορφη και σπανια.. να εισαι παντα καλα!!!Ευχαριστω..!!!!*

----------


## eliasaslan

Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου να είσαι καλά! Αντώνη έψαχνα σχόλιο για τη φώτο αλλά δε βρήκα... θα πω τα κλασσικά... Πανέμορφη σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Λοιπον τα καταφερα τελικα να ανεβασω το βιντεο.Θελω να ευχαριστησω πολυ τους Rocinante,Leo,Frost,,Sylver που με βοηθησαν με διαφορα προβληματα που ειχα.Δν εκανα την καλυτερη δουλεια αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι ενα μικρο δειγμα.Αφιερωμενο σε ολους!* *Oποιος εχει ορεξη φυσικα μπορει να κατσει και να το δει ολο...να ακουση που σφυραει και να δει και μανουβρα αλα καπτα-Σαρδης!* 
εδω!

----------


## plori

> *Λοιπον τα καταφερα τελικα να ανεβασω το βιντεο.Θελω να ευχαριστησω πολυ τους Rocinante,Leo,Frost,,Sylver που με .........* 
> εδω!


*Πολύ καλό μπραβο σου*

----------


## Sorokxos

> Φίλε Νικόλα200 μια φωτογραφία του "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή" την ώρα που φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
> Παρασκευή απόγευμα 28 Αυγούστου του 1998.
> Φίλε plori, ετοιμαζόμασταν να φύγουμε για Σίφνο για το πανηγύρι του Αη Γιάννη του Φάρου.
> Και μάλιστα με το "Πρέβελη".
> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Πρέβελη".
> Εκείνη την ώρα, στις 19:00 έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά ολόκληρη η dream-team
>  της τότε ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Νικόλα200, τον Nissos Mykonos, τον plori, τον Sorokho, τον giorgos...., τον Vortigern, τον Έργη, τον dimitris, τον Avenger και την ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ.
> ...


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια Roi. Εικονα τοσο κοντινη και τοσο μακρινη ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Λοιπον τα καταφερα τελικα να ανεβασω το βιντεο.Θελω να ευχαριστησω πολυ τους Rocinante,Leo,Frost,,Sylver που με βοηθησαν με διαφορα προβληματα που ειχα.Δν εκανα την καλυτερη δουλεια αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι ενα μικρο δειγμα.Αφιερωμενο σε ολους!* *Oποιος εχει ορεξη φυσικα μπορει να κατσει και να το δει ολο...να ακουση που σφυραει και να δει και μανουβρα αλα καπτα-Σαρδης!* 
> εδω!


*Θανο το βιντεο ειναι καταπληκτικο μπραβο...ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!Εχω να πω και δυο λογια για τον βαπορα!!Ο ηχος της κορνας του σε μαγευει(τουλαχιστον εμενα δεν ξερω για εσας) και η μανουβρα του βαπορα στα χερια του καπτα-Σαρδη σε καθηλωνει!!!Μπραβο και παλι Θανο πολυ ομορφο βιντεο!!!*

----------


## apollo_express

*Roi Baudoin* *φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!*
*
Vortigern πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο και η μουσική από πίσω!!!

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο.
*

----------


## plori

Το ¶γιος αυτή την ώρα βλέπω στο ais έχει φύγει απο Κυθνο και μάλλον λόγω φουρτούνας υποθέτω έχει αλλάξει τελείως πορεία (πρός νησίδα Αγιος Γεώργιος).Ξέρει κάποιός φίλος κάτι ;

----------


## nikolas200

roi δεν έχω λόγια *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ*

----------


## laz94

> Αφιερωμενες στους eliasaslan,Nissos mykonos,Laz94,Leonidas,NIKOLAS,plori και sorokxos.. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27629
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27630


 

Θάνο σε υπέρευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση (και για προηγούμενο post)
Όσο για τις φωτο....τι να σου πω ρε παιδάκι μου!!!; Εσύ είσαι κατάπληκτικός! 
ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Aφιερωμενη σε Leo,Roi baudoin,Nikos και φυσικα Rocinante!!!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27911

----------


## Rocinante

> Aφιερωμενη σε Leo,Roi baudoin,Nikos και φυσικα Rocinante!!!


Σε ευχαριστω Θανο μου.
Αθανατο Hengist...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Aφιερωμενη σε Leo,Roi baudoin,Nikos και φυσικα Rocinante!!!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27911


*Πωπω!! Το Hengist σε ολο του το μεγαλειο!!!! Μπραβο Θανο η φωτο σου ειναι φανταστικη!!!*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μπράβο Θάνο πανέμορφη!!!!!Πιστεύω και το χω ξαναπεί ότι αυτά τα βαπόρια έχουν τον ομορφότερο καθρέπτη.Χαίρεσαι να τα βλέπεις!

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπράβο Θάνο πανέμορφη!!!!!Πιστεύω και το χω ξαναπεί ότι αυτά τα βαπόρια έχουν τον ομορφότερο καθρέπτη.Χαίρεσαι να τα βλέπεις!


*Συμφωνο μαζι σου φιλε μου!!!!Παιδια εχω ακομα πολλες..εχω βαρεθη να τις βλεπω μονο εγω καθε μερα...οποτε σιγα σιγα η καθε μια θα παει στην θεση της.....*
*Αυτη για την Φανουλα και για εσενα ΑΡΗ!!!!*

*Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!!   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27913*

----------


## Nikos_V

Vorti σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτο.Για να θυμηθουμε και τις μανουβρες του cpt Νικου Σαρδη!!!!!:shock:

----------


## Vortigern

> Vorti σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτο.Για να θυμηθουμε και τις μανουβρες του cpt Νικου Σαρδη!!!!!:shock:


Σε ευχαριστω Νικο...συντομα και αλλες...

----------


## Vortigern

*oi fotografies yparxoun sto www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Τρεις φωτογραφιες για τους Leo,Roci,giorgos....,sylver,Frost,mastopanagos ειδικα για αυτην την παρεα...κατσε να δεις ξεχασα κανενα?Λεο ποιο αλλοι ησασταν?*...click here


Μα.... καλα....
Ποτε προλαβες μολις τωρα ηρθα. ΑΑΑΑΑααααα ουτε ενα σοβαρο πραξικοπημα δεν μπορει πλεον να σχεδιασει κανεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Μα.... καλα....
> Ποτε προλαβες μολις τωρα ηρθα. ΑΑΑΑΑααααα ουτε ενα σοβαρο πραξικοπημα δεν μπορει πλεον να σχεδιασει κανεις


Eιστε συνεχως υπο παρακολουθηση....

----------


## hayabusa

Πανεμορφες μόνο που εγώ βλέπω δύο αντι για τρεις :P

----------


## Vortigern

> Πανεμορφες μόνο που εγώ βλέπω δύο αντι για τρεις :P


Πατα το λινκ που ειναι πανω απο τις φωτο...

----------


## dimitris

Θανο... ετοιμος για αναχωρηση :Very Happy: 
agios.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

*Δημητρη ξεκινα εσυ απο εκει να ξεκινισω εγω απο εδω....συναντηση πιθανοτατα στην Κυθνο....μολαααα* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28023

h foto yparxi sto www.ellinikiaktoploia.net

----------


## dimitris

Θανο χαζευω την φωτογραφια μαζι με την δικη μου και ειναι το ιδιο βαπορι αλλα τοσο διαφορετικες ποσο ποιο ομορφη αυτη στην Σιφνο και ποσο "ασχημη" μου φαινεται αυτη στον Πειραια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
αλλαζουμε? κι ας φωτογραφιζω συνεχεια τον Αϊ Γιωργη!

----------


## Vortigern

> Θανο χαζευω την φωτογραφια μαζι με την δικη μου και ειναι το ιδιο βαπορι αλλα τοσο διαφορετικες ποσο ποιο ομορφη αυτη στην Σιφνο και ποσο "ασχημη" μου φαινεται αυτη στον Πειραια...
> αλλαζουμε? κι ας φωτογραφιζω συνεχεια τον Αϊ Γιωργη!


Oxι εδω ειναι τα δικα μου ποστα!!!Εσυ να μεινεις εκει με τον Μπομπ!!! :Wink: Οσο για της φωτο η καθε μια εχει την δικια της αξια.... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

δηλ ρε θανο εμεις δεν μπορουμε να βα΄λουμε την σημερινη αναχωρηση??
ανταποδιδουμε λοιπον ο λεο ,ροσι,μαστροπαναγος,φροστ,giorgos....και εγω...

*φωτο 1
φωτο 2*

----------


## Rocinante

> Εσυ να μεινης εκει με τον Μπομπ!!


Χααχαχαχαχα αρπα την Δημητρακη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> δηλ ρε θανο εμεις δεν μπορουμε να βα΄λουμε την σημερινη αναχωρηση??
> ανταποδιδουμε λοιπον ο λεο ,ροσι,μαστροπαναγος,φροστ,giorgos....και εγω...
> 
> *φωτο 1*
> *φωτο 2*


E αντε ας κανουμε και μια εξαιρεσει αφου ειναι τοσο ομορφες απο ενα αξιο φωτογραφο.....Λοιπον απο εμενα καληνυχτα.....και ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## dimitris

> Χααχαχαχαχα αρπα την Δημητρακη


το Σαββατο κι εσυ τιμωρια κατεβαινεις Πειραια και παμε βολτα με τον Μπομπ :Razz: 
Συλβερ εμενα η φωτογραφια ηταν πριν λυσει καβους :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> E αντε ας κανουμε και μια εξαιρεσει αφου ειναι τοσο ομορφες απο ενα αξιο φωτογραφο.....Λοιπον απο εμενα καληνυχτα.....και ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!


δεν σου πα να φυγεις..δεν τελειωσα.παρε αλλες 3 για καληνυχτα.
μια την στιγμη που ελυνε,μια πλωρατη μακρια και μια πλωρατη πολυυυυυυ κοντα
Επισης θανο να πω οτι συμφωνω με τον δημητρη και οι φωτο σου απο την πανεμορφη σιφνο δεν συγκρινονται με αυτες απο πειραια..οτι και να κανουμε αλλο μερος το ενα ,αλλο το αλλο...




> το Σαββατο κι εσυ τιμωρια κατεβαινεις Πειραια και παμε βολτα με τον Μπομπ
> Συλβερ εμενα η φωτογραφια ηταν πριν λυσει καβους


και εμενα απο την ωρα που ελυνε μεχρι το λιονταρι..χαχα

P1283145.jpg

P1283154.jpg

P1283158.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> το Σαββατο κι εσυ τιμωρια κατεβαινεις Πειραια και παμε βολτα με τον Μπομπ
> Συλβερ εμενα η φωτογραφια ηταν πριν λυσει καβους


Ρε τρελος εισαι δεν παω καλυτερα με το Aqua...

----------


## dimitris

> Ρε τρελος εισαι δεν παω καλυτερα με το Aqua...


μην λες μεγαλες κουβεντες...
τα "γραπτα" μενουν, ειπες να πας καλυτερα με το Aqua... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

*oi foto yparxoun sto www.ellinikiaktoploia.net
*

----------


## sylver23

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: εισαι απιστευτος...οτι θα εβρισκες και αντιστοιχες (ιδιου θεματος)με τοση νυστα δεν το περιμενα
πανεμορφες θανο.να σαι καλα.

----------


## Vortigern

> εισαι απιστευτος...οτι θα εβρισκες και αντιστοιχες (ιδιου θεματος)με τοση νυστα δεν το περιμενα
> πανεμορφες θανο.να σαι καλα.


*Να εισαι καλα Συλβεστρο....Αντε καληνυχτα τωρα...  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28039* 
*Γεια σου μεγαλε καπτα-Νικο!!!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πρωτον θελω να συγχαρω τους φωτογραφουςimitris,Vortigern,Sylver23 για τις φανταστικες τους φωτογραφιες!!!!Δευτερον να πω και εγω οτι συμφωνω με τον Δημητρη και τον Συλβεστρο που ειπαν οτι η φωτο του βαπορα στην Σιφνο ειναι πιο ομορφη απο τον Πειραια αλλα ειναι λογικο γιατι τα τοπια ειναι διαφορετικα το καθενα με την δικια του ομορφια...!!Μπραβο και παλι παιδια!!!! *

----------


## giorgos....

θα μου επιτρέψεις να ανεβάσω και εγώ ολόκληρη την *πλώρη*

----------


## giorgos....

και άλλη μία για τον vortigern που κηνηγάει τον Άγιο σε βουνά και λαγκάδια, στον dimitris που τίμησε το πλοίο με την φωτογραφία του, στην σημερινή παρεούλα και σε όλο το φόρουμ..
IMG_1342.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

η τριτη φωτογραφια φιλε Θανο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.

----------


## Leo

Αφού ο Γιάννης έγινε ζάπλουτος με όλα τα λεφτά της τρίτης, εγώ θα πάρω 1, 2, την μόνη της του Vortigern και όλες του giorgos....  :Very Happy: . H ασωτία σε σε όλο της το μεγαλείο... μπράβο σας. :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Που να περιμενε ο "Αγιος" τωρα στα γεραματα τετοια μεγαλεια!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Giorgos...να σε καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου.*
*Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Το πλοιο ποτε θα μπει δεξαμενη?Ακουσα 17 με 26 Απριλιου αληθευη?  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28119*

----------


## sylver23

μαρεσει που με την ερωτηση πετας και φωτογραφια

λοιπον .στην μεγαλη μονιμη (βασιλειαδη)δεν ειναι δηλωμενο.στην μεγαλη πλωτη (περαματος ) και παλι δεν ειναι δηλωμενο ,αλλα εκει γενικα μετα τον μαρτη δεν εχει ανακοινωθει τπτ

----------


## Vortigern

> μαρεσει που με την ερωτηση πετας και φωτογραφια
> 
> λοιπον .στην μεγαλη μονιμη (βασιλειαδη)δεν ειναι δηλωμενο.στην μεγαλη πλωτη (περαματος ) και παλι δεν ειναι δηλωμενο ,αλλα εκει γενικα μετα τον μαρτη δεν εχει ανακοινωθει τπτ


Καπου το διαβασα αλλα δν θυμαμε...

----------


## giorgos....

συνήθως μπαίνει αρχές μαρτίου με αρχές ιουνίου..

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερωμενη στους Roci,Sylver,Niko,Dimitris....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28238

www.ellinikiaktoploia.net

----------


## sylver23

χαλια χαλια...μετα βρε παλιοπαιδα ζηλευεται την αθηνα...τετοια ομορφια που θα την βρειτε εδω??
για την φωτο τι να πω.τα γνωστα ..απαιχτη

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστώ Θάνο μου να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Vortigern

> χαλια χαλια...μετα βρε παλιοπαιδα ζηλευεται την αθηνα...τετοια ομορφια που θα την βρειτε εδω??
> για την φωτο τι να πω.τα γνωστα ..απαιχτη


E η Αθηνα εχει και αυτη τη χαρη της,βλεπω εσενα που ξημερωβραδιαζεσε στο περαμα,Σαλαμινα συνεχεια και με τα να τη μου κανεται.Ευχομαι λοιποιν μια φορα να βρεθητε εσεις εδω και να βρεθω και εγω μια φορα απο εκει για φωτο,νομιζω ετσι θα ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι ολοι...

----------


## Rocinante

Θανο θα σου πω το εξης. Ελα Πειραια. Διαλεξε ενα πλοιο και φωτογραφιζε το για μερες. Εσυ ποσες διαφορετικες φωτογραφιες πιστευεις οτι θα εχεις το πλοιου αυτου. Παμε τωρα Σιφνο και βγαζουμε 100 φωτογραφιες του ιδιου πλοιου. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και οι 100 θα ειναι διαφορετικες.

----------


## Vortigern

> Θανο θα σου πω το εξης. Ελα Πειραια. Διαλεξε ενα πλοιο και φωτογραφιζε το για μερες. Εσυ ποσες διαφορετικες φωτογραφιες πιστευεις οτι θα εχεις το πλοιου αυτου. Παμε τωρα Σιφνο και βγαζουμε 100 φωτογραφιες του ιδιου πλοιου. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και οι 100 θα ειναι διαφορετικες.


Δν σε εποιασα καλα αλλα δν πειραζει..το προσπερναω :Razz:  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28334

----------


## CORFU

Συνεχισε να χτυπαs αλυπητα!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Δν σε εποιασα καλα αλλα δν πειραζει..το προσπερναω Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28334


...να δεις τι βαθμο θα εχει ο ελεγχος σου την αλλη κυριακη μετα απο αυτο που διεπραξες! καλλιτεχνη...

----------


## Vortigern

> ...να δεις τι βαθμο θα εχει ο ελεγχος σου την αλλη κυριακη μετα απο αυτο που διεπραξες! καλλιτεχνη...


*Tι θα εχει?Ασε καλυτερα*.....δν ξεπερναω το 9 φετος! :Very Happy: χεχε

----------


## dimitris

Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι Καλοκαιρι του 2000
λιμανι Ναξου "Εξπρες Αρτεμης"
με μια αναλογικη Nikon
Express Artemis.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι Καλοκαιρι του 2000
> λιμανι Ναξου "Εξπρες Αρτεμης"
> με μια αναλογικη Nikon
> Express Artemis.jpg


Μπραβο Δημητρη,πλεον ιστορικια φωτογραφια!!!Παρε ενα ταλιρο απο εμενα

----------


## vinman

> Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι Καλοκαιρι του 2000
> λιμανι Ναξου "Εξπρες Αρτεμης"
> με μια αναλογικη Nikon
> Express Artemis.jpg


...nice Δημήτρη... :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι Καλοκαιρι του 2000
> λιμανι Ναξου "Εξπρες Αρτεμης"
> με μια αναλογικη Nikon
> Express Artemis.jpg


*Μπραβο Δημητρη, η φωτο ειναι ιστορικη αλλα με τα σινιαλα να εχουν χαθει και τον βαπορα** ευτυχως** να ταξιδευει ακομα !!!
*

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω Θανο, Μανωλη, Γιαννη!
ειχα την τυχη τοτε να κανω αρκετα ταξιδια μαζι του, το τελευταιο που εκανα μαζι του ηταν το καλοκαιρι του 2002,
κι ευχομαι να κανω κι ενα στην Σιφνο...Θανο :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ευχαριστω Θανο και Μανωλη!
> ειχα την τυχη τοτε να κανω αρκετα ταξιδια μαζι του, το τελευταιο που εκανα μαζι του ηταν το καλοκαιρι του 2002,
> κι ευχομαι να κανω κι ενα στην Σιφνο...Θανο


Nα κανεις,να κανεις...δν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο 2 εισητηρια πρεπει να εχεις.. :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

Δημήτρη χίλια μπράβο! Απίστευτη φωτο! :-D:-D:-D

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερωμενη στον Roi baudoin γιαυτα που μας χαρισε σημερα στο Μηλος.... :Wink:  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28459

----------


## nikolas200

Μπράβο δημήτρη. Αψογος

----------


## nikolas200

Απλά ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Vortigern

*Αυριο λοιπον ερχεται αλλο ενα ταξιδι για μενα με το Αγιος Γεωργιος...*
*12:35π.μ αναχωρηση απο Σιφνο για Σεριφο,Κυθνο με αφιξη τον Πειραια στις 18:00μ.μ...οριστε μια φωτο οπως θα το δω να εμφανιζεται σιγα σιγα απο Μηλο....αφιερωμενη σε ολους...και τα λεμε απο κοντα την Κυριακη φιλοι μου..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28783*

----------


## Vortigern

*.............*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Θάνο, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.
Κοντεύεις να κάνεις το φάρο δεύτερο σπίτι σου.

Φίλε Δημήτρη, όμορφη και νοσταλγική η φωτογραφία της Νάξου.
Πάμε σαν άλλοτε ...

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη Ευχαριστω!
η φωτογραφια ειναι απο μια εποχη ομως που δεν θελω και τοσο να την θυμαμαι... μερικους μηνες πριν μεσα σε μια νυχτα αλλαξαν ολα...
και οι μονοι κερδισμενοι απο αυτην την υποθεση ηταν αυτοι που πουλησαν τα χρωματα... ουτε οι νησιωτες κερδισαν μα ουτε και η ακτοπλοϊα μας,ισα ισα που χασαμε Βαπορια που θα μπορουσαν να ειναι ακομα κοντα μας και να εξυπηρετουν νησια που για καποιους ειναι "αγονα" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikolas200

Μπράβο vortigern. Πολύ ωραία φωτο

----------


## giorgos....

ας δούμε και μια παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του ¶γιος Γεώργιος.. εδώ ο *"¶γιος"* στην Ιο τον Αύγουστο του 2005

----------


## Vortigern

Ο Βασιλιας Ηengist o οποιος κοσμη ακομα το πλοιο!!!Λογικα πρεπει να ειναι εκει απο το 1971 σωστα?

Υ.Γ κουβεντιασαμε και λιγο ειχαμε 5-6 χρονια να τα πουμε... :Razz:  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29324

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Θανο καλη δουλεια. Αν προσεξετε το ονομα Hengist διακρινεται ελαφρα κατω απο την μπλε καθετη λωριδα.
Σε ευχαριστω ιπποτη για τον κοπο σου

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπραβο Θανο καλη δουλεια. Αν προσεξετε το ονομα Hengist διακρινεται ελαφρα κατω απο την μπλε καθετη λωριδα.
> Σε ευχαριστω ιπποτη για τον κοπο σου


Nα σε καλα Αντωνη.
Ομολογο πως εβγαλα τα ματια μου να δω αν γραφει κανενα ονομα πουθενα αλλα οπως φαινεται τα σημαδια της ηλικιας μου ποια ειναι φανερα :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Για να σε βοηθησω λιγο να σου δειξω πως ηταν.
COPYRIGHT http://www.hhvferry.com/main.html

----------


## Vortigern

> Για να σε βοηθησω λιγο να σου δειξω πως ηταν.
> COPYRIGHT http://www.hhvferry.com/main.html


Πραγματικα απιστευτο!!!Μπραβο που υπαρχη ακομα...και μακαρι να το κρατησει καποιος οταν το πλοιο.....

----------


## Vortigern

Φωτογραφια απο τον Εγκεφαλο του πλοιου(δυστιχως απο κινιτο)
Λεο συνχωρεσεμε αλλα δν εχω αλλη φωτο του Σουπερφερρυ,επετρεψε μου να σου χαρισω για πολλοστη φορα μια φωτο του χιλιοφωτογραφιμενου Αγιου...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29581

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29582

----------


## dimitris

Κι ελεγα ο Θανος καμια φωτογραφια του Αγιου εχει μερες ν' ανεβασει :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε συ Θανο θα μα τρελανεις; Εχεις βαλει καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες αλλα αυτη εχει ΜΑΓΙΚΟ φωτισμο, να σαι καλα.

----------


## Vortigern

Δημητρη και Νιονιο σας ευχαριστω...ευτιχως εχουμε μπολικες ακομα :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυστυχως ειναι οσες και οι απουσιες... Μαζεψουουουου...

----------


## Vortigern

> Δυστυχως ειναι οσες και οι απουσιες... Μαζεψουουουου...


Mπα περισσοτερες ειναι οι φωτο απο τις απουσιες...οσο για τις απουσιες παιδια μην ανυσιχητε εχουμε ακομα καμποσες να κανουμε...τα εβαλα σε ταξη τα πραγματα (χεχε)

----------


## nikolas200

Μπράβο vortigern. Αψογές παρολο που είναι από κινητό η πρώτη

----------


## sylver23

στον θανο απο δω και περα οταν ανεβαζει φωτο αντι να λεμε 5 αστερακια  κτλ θα λεμε 5 απουσιες

----------


## Vortigern

> στον θανο απο δω και περα οταν ανεβαζει φωτο αντι να λεμε 5 αστερακια κτλ θα λεμε 5 απουσιες


Λοιπον οι απουσιες πανε σε 7αδες.5 πανε οταν πας τις 5 ωρες για καφε και τις 2 για μαθημα.Αλλα τελος το off topic... :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

πάμε πίσω στο 2005 και συγκεκριμένα τον Οκτώβριο, στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.. το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ετοιμάζεται να πέσει στην παλιά προβλήτα και εμείς περιμένουμε να επιβειβαστούμε και να ξεκινήσει άλλο ενα καραβολατρικό ταξίδι....

σάρωση0070.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!!!
Σα να το ακούω τώρα να κάνει το δυνατό προσανάποδα!!Κοιτάξτε κλίση που έχει πάρει!!!
Τέλεια φίλε Γιώργο.Μιλάει απο μόνη της....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγιος Γεωργιος αναχωριση για το κλασικο δρομολογιο του
saint george.jpg

----------


## plori

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος γυρίζει πίσω στον Πειραιά λόγο απαγορευτικού.

----------


## dimitris

> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος γυρίζει πίσω στον Πειραιά λόγο απαγορευτικού.


 Ευχαριστουμε φιλε plori ηδη εχει γραφτει κι εδω  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

Ο βαπορας σημερα...καμαρωτος καμαρωτος για Σεριφο
Η φωτο ειναι απο την κορυφη της Σιφνου...δν υπαρχει ποιο βορειο σημειο...    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31092

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε Vortigern τα έχεις κάνει όλα για να το φωτογραφίσεις.. πάς βράδυ στο λιμάνι, σκαρφαλώνεις σε λόφους, γυρνάς με το αυτοκίνητο όλη τη Σίφνο και για να βρείς καλό σημείο για φωτογράφιση.. το επόμενο βήμα είναι να πάρεις ένα φουσκωτό και να το φωτογραφίσεις απο θαλάσσης..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Vortigern.
Εξαιρετικές όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου.

Μακάρι να μετέφερε και την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής στο πανηγύρι της, ώστε να το έβγαζες και εκεί...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγιος Γεωργιος το καλοκαιρι του 2007
vsl.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

> το επόμενο βήμα είναι να πάρεις ένα φουσκωτό και να το φωτογραφίσεις απο θαλάσσης..


Αυτό θα είχε εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον φίλε Γιώργο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλοι Vortigern και Βen Bruce σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σας!!!*

----------


## Naias II

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του βάπορα.....

04-03-09 020.jpg

για να στρίβουμε.....

04-03-09 021.jpg

Φύγαμε.....

04-03-09 023.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του βάπορα.....
> 
> 04-03-09 020.jpg
> 
> για να στρίβουμε.....
> 
> 04-03-09 021.jpg
> 
> Φύγαμε.....
> ...


*Φίλε Naias II πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από την αναχώρηση του Αγίου να είσαι καλά!!*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Α ρε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ!! Αθανατο βαπορι μακαρι να ξαναρχοταν ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ... :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Εκτάκτως στο δρομολόγια του Σαββάτου απο Πειραιά θα προσεγγίσει και στην Φολέγανδρο. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Εκτάκτως στο δρομολόγια του Σαββάτου απο Πειραιά θα προσεγγίσει και στην Φολέγανδρο.


Φαινεται οι ευχες του παραπανω φιλου ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ εποιασαν

Φυσικα θα εισαι στο λιμανι :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ναι βεβαια θα ειμαι στο λιμανι αυτο ειναι τυχη ποιος να το πιστευε!!!

----------


## giorgos....

πάρε βιντεοκάμερα, ψηφιακή μηχανή, τρίποδα και όλα τα σχετικά σύνεργα και ετοιμάσου.. απο το 2005 έχει να φανεί απο κεί ο άγιος....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Να και ενα καλο 8α πιασει μονο σε εμας οχι ΣΙΚΙΝΟ χαχα....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Λετε ομος να στιλουν το BLUE STAR ΠΑΡΟΣ στι σικινο? γιατι περναει απ εξω απο το λιμανι σχεδον.. :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> Φαινεται οι ευχες του παραπανω φιλου ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ εποιασαν
> 
> Φυσικα θα εισαι στο λιμανι


Και το ρωτάς.....φυσικά και θα είμαι στο λιμάνι, Σάββατο απόγευμα να περιμένετε φωτογραφίες. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

> Να και ενα καλο 8α πιασει μονο σε εμας οχι ΣΙΚΙΝΟ χαχα....


Αυτο δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γελάμε φίλε AIIOLOS KENTERIS II αλλά να μας ανησυχεί γιατί και η Σίκινος αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα την Φολέγανδρο. και αν στην Φολέγανδρο έδωσαν λύση με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν λύση και στην  Σίκινο με τον Αδαμάντιο Κοραή :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αυτο δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γελάμε φίλε AIIOLOS KENTERIS II αλλά να μας ανησυχεί γιατί και η Σίκινος αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα την Φολέγανδρο. και αν στην Φολέγανδρο έδωσαν λύση με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν λύση και στην Σίκινο με τον Αδαμάντιο Κοραή


Tο καλο θα ηταν να εμενε ο Αγιος στην Φολεγανδρο σε μερικα δρομολογια τις εβδομαδας και να πηγαινε ο Κοραης Σικινο

Τωρα φιλε ΑΙΟΛΟΣ αυτα που λες δν ειναι σωστα πραγματα,για σκεψου να εμενες εσυ στην Σικινο θα ελεγες τετοιο πραγμα η οχι?..καλως να το δεχτητε...

----------


## speedrunner

> Tο καλο θα ηταν να εμενε ο Αγιος στην Φολεγανδρο σε μερικα δρομολογια τις εβδομαδας και να πηγαινε ο Κοραης Σικινο


Αυτό δεν θα ήταν απλώς καλό θα ήταν τέλειο, ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια έχουμε να κάνουμε 9 ώρες απο Πειραιά με συμβατικό; 
Βέβαια το καλό θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε και να επιστρέψουμε το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή Πειραιά με τον ¶γιο....

----------


## Vortigern

> Αυτό δεν θα ήταν απλώς καλό θα ήταν τέλειο, ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια έχουμε να κάνουμε 9 ώρες απο Πειραιά με συμβατικό; 
> Βέβαια το καλό θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε και να επιστρέψουμε το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή Πειραιά με τον ¶γιο....


Για να επιστρεψεις το Σαββατο Πειραια ειναι δυσκολο γιατι δν εκτελει δρομολογιο επιστροφης παρα παει στην Μηλο και περναει την αλλη μερα για Πειραια αλλα δν θα ηταν ασχημο να ειχατε Κυριακη για Πειραια

Υπομονη μεχρι τις 13/4 που θα σας ερθει το ΣΠ2 ισως και το ΣΠ3...

----------


## speedrunner

> Για να επιστρεψεις το Σαββατο Πειραια ειναι δυσκολο γιατι δν εκτελει δρομολογιο επιστροφης παρα παει στην Μηλο και περναει την αλλη μερα για Πειραια αλλα δν θα ηταν ασχημο να ειχατε Κυριακη για Πειραια
> 
> Υπομονη μεχρι τις 13/4 που θα σας ερθει το ΣΠ2 ισως και το ΣΠ3...


Και πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τις 13\04 για να πάω Πειραιά......δεν νομίζω, υπάρχει και η λύση μέσω Νάξου... :Cool: 
Όσο για το SR3 ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρω; :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Και πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τις 13\04 για να πάω Πειραιά......δεν νομίζω, υπάρχει και η λύση μέσω Νάξου...
> Όσο για το SR3 ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρω;


E αμα υπαρχη αυτη η Λυση οκ...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Βλεπω στην σικινο μπικε ο κοραης.. Στιν αναφι ομος ποιος θα παει?

----------


## captain 83

Το ΝΑΞΟΣ που μπορεί να την προσθέσει στο αυριανό απογευματινό από Πειραιά.

----------


## speedrunner

> και αν στην Φολέγανδρο έδωσαν λύση με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν λύση και στην  Σίκινο με τον Αδαμάντιο Κοραή


Το ΥΕΝ πρέπει να διαβάζει το forum, το πρωί το έγραψα το μεσημέρι το βάλανε. χαχα :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Καλα η αναφι μας εβαλε τα γιαλια ακου BLUE STAR ΝΑΞΟΣ αντε και ης ανωτερα!!! :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Αλλα και σε εμας καλλα ειναι μας βαλανε ενα βαπορι θρυλο απο τα προιγουμενα χρονια... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Καλα η αναφι μας εβαλε τα γιαλια ακου BLUE STAR ΝΑΞΟΣ αντε και ης ανωτερα!!!


Δν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το περιεργο...αλλα ας το σταματησουμε εδω γιατι ειμαστε ειδη εκτος θεματος...ας συνεχισουμε στο θεμα ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΔΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ...

----------


## jvrou

Ευτυχώς προλάβατε και απαντήσατε στον Αίολο Κεντέρη 2 γιατί τα πήρα....

----------


## plori

> Ευτυχώς προλάβατε και απαντήσατε στον Αίολο Κεντέρη 2 γιατί τα πήρα....


 Έχεις δίκιο αλλά ηρεμία και επίπεδο.

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι για να ηρεμισουν τα πνευματα  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31449

----------


## giorgos_249

Να πούμε ότι το πλοίο εμφανίζεται και σε αυτό το βιντεάκι...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSA2s8pWVJE&NR=1

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μιπος ξερετε ποιος καπετανιος ειναι μεσα?Μιπος ειναι ακομα αυτος που ηταν  το 2005?

----------


## Vortigern

> Μιπος ξερετε ποιος καπετανιος ειναι μεσα?Μιπος ειναι ακομα αυτος που ηταν το 2005?


O Kαπτα Νικος Σαρδης

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Διλαδι ειναι απο το 2005 μεσα η πιο μετα μπικε σαν πλοιαρχος ενοω?

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε giorgos249 καλό το ¶γιος Γεώργιος αλλά και το Λενάκι 
(Παπαρίζου) τα σπάει.... :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν απο λίγο στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου, όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί, αν και είχε συννεφιά σήμερα και η ορατότητα δεν ήταν πολύ καλή για φωτογραφίες, γι αυτό και η όποια θαμπάδα στις φωτογραφίες. :Sad: 
DSC01384.JPG

DSC01387.JPG

DSC01390.JPG

DSC01391.JPG

DSC01397.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

...και η συνέχεια...
DSC01398.JPG

DSC01402.JPG

DSC01404.JPG

DSC01406.JPG

DSC01410.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο φίλε speedrunner πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!*

----------


## giorgos....

Πολύ Όμορφες φωτογραφίες speedrunner.. να ο βάπορας ξανά στη Φολέγανδρο.. σας εύχομαι και μόνιμα..

----------


## Vortigern

TEΛΕΙΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ!!!!

----------


## laz94

Αφου πω *ένα πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο στον φίλο speedrunner για τις* *υπέροχες φωτο που μας χάρισε*, να πω οτι αύριο στις 21.00 στο Star έχει το έργο "Το φιλί της ζωής" που 'παίζει' και ο βάπορας....!!!! Στο βιντεοκλίπ που είδαμε, με την Έλενα Παπαρίζου, αυτά στο καράβι είναι από την ταινία αυτή! Όποιος μπορει ας τη δει! Αξίζει!

----------


## Vortigern

Σημερα στις 21:00 στο STAR...μην το χασετε!!ομορφο νησι :Wink: ....ομορφη και η Κατερινα :Razz: ....Ομορφος και ο Βαπορας ομως!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolas200

*ΑΠΛΑ
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ
ΦΙΛΕ SPEEDRUNNER*

----------


## giorgos_249

> φίλε giorgos249 καλό το ¶γιος Γεώργιος αλλά και το Λενάκι 
> (Παπαρίζου) τα σπάει....


Thanks a lot.

----------


## Vortigern

Αποτι βλεπω στο ΑΙΣ ο βαπορας παει και σημερα Φολεγανδρο!!!Ωραια!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Αποτι βλεπω στο ΑΙΣ ο βαπορας παει και σημερα Φολεγανδρο!!!Ωραια!!


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...54&postcount=5

----------


## Vortigern

> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...54&postcount=5


Η απαντηση εδω

----------


## dimitris

επιτελους το ειδαμε και απο καποιο αλλο λιμανι ... μεχρι τωρα το ειχαμε δει απο την Σιφνο... την Σιφνο... και την Σιφνο :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
speedrunner ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> επιτελους το ειδαμε και απο καποιο αλλο λιμανι ... μεχρι τωρα το ειχαμε δει απο την Σιφνο... την Σιφνο... και την Σιφνο
> speedrunner ευχαριστουμε!!!


Δημητρη απο την Σιφνο δν το εχεις δει ακομα :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φέτος ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα δεξαμενιστεί στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενη στο Πέραμα (και όχι στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη όπου είχε δεξαμενιστεί πέρυσι αν δεν κάνω λάθος) από τις 26-5 μέχρι τις 28-5 σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του olp..
*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Apollo express 2 στα πετρινα χρονια του.Ευτυχως ξαναγυρισε στο σωστο <σταυλο> το καθαροαιμο!
new (92).jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Oμορφη φωτογραφια!!!Ωραια θα ηταν οταν ο Βεντουρης το ξαναπηρε να το ονομαζε παλι Απολλων εξπρες 2!!Οχι οτι το Αγιος Γεωργιος ειναι ασχημο..προς θεου...απλα για την Ιστορια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιατι το ονομα αγιος γεωργιος δεν ειναι ιστορικο?Ιστορικοτατο παρακαλω, απο εκει ξεκινισε η δυναστεια βεντουρη το 1975

----------


## apollo_express

Τι φωτογραφία ήταν αυτή Ben Bruce!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## nikolas200

*ΦΙΛΕ ΒΕΝ BRUCE ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 1 ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ
*

----------


## scoufgian

μεσημεριανη αναχωρηση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.Αφιερωμενη στο Vortigern,τον plori και σε ολους τους φιλους που εξυπηρετουνται απο το βαπορι

----------


## plori

> μεσημεριανη αναχωρηση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.Αφιερωμενη στο Vortigern,τον plori και σε ολους τους φιλους που εξυπηρετουνται απο το βαπορι


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αν αποφασιζόταν να γίνει αλλαγή των κυριών μηχανών και των βοηθητικών μηχανημάτων το πλοίο θα ειχε ζωή άλλα 30 χρόνια...

----------


## giorgos....

Οκτώβριος του 2005 στο λιμάνι της Πάρου και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος περνά τον Φωκά....


οκτώβριος 2005 Πάρος.jpg

----------


## parianos

Πολυ καλη φωτο, φιλε giorgos....

----------


## giorgos....

σε ευχαριστώ..
τα χρώματα όμως δεν είναι και τόσο καλά γιατί είναι σκαναρισμένη....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω βλεπουμε το αγ. γεωργιος ως παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη στην πρασινη παρενθεση της ζωης του :Razz: 
negatives (269).jpg

----------


## n-k

Εικόνες από τη σημερινή του (Κυριακή 15-3-2009) άφιξη στη Σίφνο. Στο βάθος στην πρώτη φωτογραφία διακρίνονται η Κίμωλος και η Μήλος.
DSC02282.JPG

DSC02289.JPG

DSC02290.JPG

DSC02299.JPG

DSC02303.JPG

----------


## n-k

...και από την αναχώρηση. Στο βάθος στην τελευταία φωτογραφία η Σέριφος.
DSC02307.JPG

DSC02309.JPG

DSC02310.JPG

DSC02318.JPG

----------


## laz94

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες! 1000 μπράβο!!!

----------


## Naias II

Φοβερές φωτο n-k με όμορφα θαλασσινά τοπία  :Cool:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε ανάβασε τες gallery.. εκεί πρέπει να βρίσκονται. ατόφια κοσμήματα..

----------


## dimitris

Οντως n-k θα συμφωνησω με τον giorgos.... πολυ μου αρεσουν και οπως εχω πει κι αλλη φορα εδω στο θεμα του Αγιος Γεωργιος οσες και να βγαλουμε φωτογραφιες στο λιμανι απο πανω απο κατω δεξια αριστερα σαν τις φωτογραφιες αυτες απο τα νησια δεν βαζω καμια!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Μπραβο n-k!!!Ομορφες φωτογραφιες,ενα μερος το οποιο το ειχα στο προγραμμα.Ευτηχως λιγη ξεκουραση.Ερχονται τα καλα ομως.... :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

BEN BRUCE N-K ΚΑΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΥΝ ΤΟ NAUTILIA.GR

----------


## giorgos....

σε ευχαριστώ φίλε nikola.. να είσαι καλά..

----------


## nickosps

Συγχαρητήρια Ben Bruce και n-k! Μόνο αυτό!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

το ΑPOLLO EXPRESS 2 στον πειραια το 1995
film (229).jpg

----------


## helatros68

Πρωινη αναχωρηση απο τον Πειραια στις 14.3.2009
agios georgios 14.3.2009.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ben Bruce και helatros68 πολύ όμορφες φώτο!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε BEN με τις φωτογραφίες απο τα Βεντουρόπλοια με έχεις στείλει αδιάβαστο..

φίλε helatros68 πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία..

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ ωραίες φώτος.

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο και στους δυο σας!!! Τέλειες φωτο! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Δυο φωτο του βαπορα απο το καλοκαιρι...
Τις οποιες φωτο της εχει τρεβηξει ο πρωτος μου ξαδερφος και συνονοματος (Ιδιοι μεχρι και το κοκαλο....ιδια ονοματα και επιθετα και ιδια αγαπη εχουμε και οι 2)
Μας τις κανει λοιπον δωρο....

Foto by Lelos....

Y.Γ..Quiz: Τη διαφορετικο υπαρχει στην δευτερη φωτο??  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33734

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33735

----------


## φανούλα

Ίσως φταίει η απόσταση κιόλας αλλά πάντως στη δεύτερη δε βλέπω γιρλάντα :Wink: ......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αν είναι η Σίφνος το νησί στην φώτο τότε η διαφορά είναι ότι ο Κάπτεν έκανε αριστερόστροφη μανούβρα και όχι δεξιόστροφη όπως κάνει συνήθως!!!¶λλη διαφορά δεν βλέπω!*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Αν είναι η Σίφνος το νησί στην φώτο τότε η διαφορά είναι ότι ο Κάπτεν έκανε αριστερόστροφη μανούβρα και όχι δεξιόστροφη όπως κάνει συνήθως!!!¶λλη διαφορά δεν βλέπω!*


Mπραβο Γιαννη το βρηκες....αυτο ειναι...

Εχει καιρο να κανει τετοια μανουβρα ο Γιωργης....

----------


## opelmanos

μακαρι να το σωσει ο αγ γιωργης αυτο το πλοιο και να σκωτοσει το δρακο που θα θελει να το στειλει για δυαλυση οπως το ξαδερφακι του

----------


## Vortigern

> μακαρι να το σωσει ο αγ γιωργης αυτο το πλοιο και να σκωτοσει το δρακο που θα θελει να το στειλει για δυαλυση οπως το ξαδερφακι του


Ναι βοηθεια μας αμην..!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI εξω απο τον πειραια πρωι
film (132).jpg

----------


## giorgos....

> μακαρι να το σωσει ο αγ γιωργης αυτο το πλοιο και να σκωτοσει το *δρακο* που θα θελει να το στειλει για δυαλυση οπως το ξαδερφακι του


ποιός δράκος? μάλλον αρουραίος..
οι αρουραίοι κινούνται μυστικά και χωρις να τους μυριστεί κανείς..

----------


## Vortigern

Πολλα συνχαρηρηρια στον Καπτα-Νικο που εδεσε το πλοιο στην Σιφνο οπως αυτος ξερει με την τεχνη του και την υπομονι του.Τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης....9:10 ξεπροβαλει ο βαπορας....και ενω εχει μια πορια προς την Μηλο και χανεται πισω απο τον φαρο (που εχω βγαλει παλαιοτερα φωτο) λεω παει αυτο παει για Μηλο...περιμενω ενα 5λεπτο και ξαφνικα ξεπροβαλει και απο τον αλλο φαρο τσουπ...εδω σε εχω....το πλοιο καθως φτανει εξω απο την Αγια Αικατερινη...αρχιζει την μανουβρα του...μανουβραρη ερχεται δενει με ανεση και αυτο ηταν......Μπραβο ομως στον Καπτεν για το εφερε σωστα και με μερακι....

Οριστε και 4 φωτο σημερινες....φρεσκιες.....    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33855

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33856

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33857

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33858

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πολλα συνχαρηρηρια στον Καπτα-Νικο που εδεσε το πλοιο στην Σιφνο οπως αυτος ξερει με την τεχνη του και την υπομονι του.Τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης....9:10 ξεπροβαλει ο βαπορας....και ενω εχει μια πορια προς την Μηλο και χανεται πισω απο τον φαρο (που εχω βγαλει παλαιοτερα φωτο) λεω παει αυτο παει για Μηλο...περιμενω ενα 5λεπτο και ξαφνικα ξεπροβαλει και απο τον αλλο φαρο τσουπ...εδω σε εχω....το πλοιο καθως φτανει εξω απο την Αγια Αικατερινη...αρχιζει την μανουβρα του...μανουβραρη ερχεται δενει με ανεση και αυτο ηταν......Μπραβο ομως στον Καπτεν για το εφερε σωστα και με μερακι....
> 
> Οριστε και 4 φωτο σημερινες....φρεσκιες..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33855
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33856
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33857
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33858


 ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες vortigern!και για την εκτενη περιγραφη :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Για τον φίλο Vortigern η χθεσινοαπογευματινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35050

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ευχαριστω  φιλε vinman πολλη ωραια φοτω αλλα εχω προσεξει κατι τωρα τελευτεα τιν γιρλαντα δεν τιν αναβουν καθολου γιατι αραγε μιπος τους θαμπονει το φως την νιχτα και για αυτο δεν τι αναβουν?

----------


## Ergis

εχω μια απορια...τιθεται θεμα αποσυρσης του πλοιου μετα απο καποια ηλικια;;;το πλοιο ειναι ηδη 37 ετων.εχει οριστει καποιο καινουριο οριο ηλικιας γενικα;;;

----------


## Naias II

Έχει καταργηθεί το όριο ηλικίας, δεν θυμάμαι αν υπάρχει κάποιο όριο.
Εξάλλου το Νταλιάνα, Μιλένα είναι μεγαλύτερα από το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και συνεχίζουν.
Το Λισσός επίσης στη ίδια ηλικία είναι.

----------


## Ergis

παντως ενας φιλος μου μου ειπε οτι ο λισσος λογω ηλικιας του χρονου αποσυρεται....και υπεθεσα οτι καπου στα 37-38 ανεβηκε το οριο....υπεθεσα....

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ δεν υπαρχει οριο ηλικιας ετσι;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οχι φιλε εργι δεν υπαρχει οριο ιλικιας αλλα σινθικι τις στοκχολμις για αυτο εξαλου εφιγαν το παναγια τινου και το παναγια χωζοβιοτισα..

----------


## Panos80

Καλημερα. Επειδη ειμαι και λιγο ανιδεος, τι προβλεπει η συνθηκη της Στοκχολμης;

----------


## Leo

Σε αυτό το *θέμα* θα βρείς μερικές πληροφορίες για ενημέρωση.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν και είναι περι συνάντησης ωστόσο επειδή είναι σε πρώτο πλάνο ο ¶γιος την "βάζω" εδώ!

----------


## marsant

Ο Αγιος Γεωργιος γυριζοντας απο το γτωστο ταξιδι του στις Δυτικες κυκλαδες.Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι μεσα απο πλωριο σαλονι του Blue Star 2 και την κανει λιγακι θολη το τζαμι:grin:.Αφιερωμενη στον giorgos... και Vortigern.

----------


## giorgos....

ωραίος ο marsant.. να είσαι καλά φίλε. ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## Leo

Η αγαπημένη μου θέση  marsant, θέα και άνεση... πάω νωρίς για να βρίσκω μια θεση στον καθρέφτη! :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Η αγαπημένη μου θέση marsant, θέα και άνεση... πάω νωρίς για να βρίσκω μια θεση στον καθρέφτη!


Σωστος και εγω αμεσως εκει πηγα :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Να ειστε ολοι καλα παιδια.......Σας ευχαριστω ολους.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.................

----------


## grangelo

> Agios Georgios στην κυθνο το καλοκαιρι του 2005



Φιλε ben bruce μηπως ειναι το λιμανι της Σιφνου;

----------


## n-k

Σίφνος είναι 100%

----------


## grangelo

Παντως η φωτογραφια ειναι αψογη !

----------


## scoufgian

μην σπρωχνεστε ρε παιδια...........θα μας δωσουν τα φωτα τους οι 2 πολυ καλοι φιλοι απο τη Σιφνο,vortigern και plori..........ή θα μας απαντησει ο Ben Bruce

----------


## BEN BRUCE

...............

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Σιφνο είναι! Δε χωραει συζητηση

----------


## Vortigern

Φυσικα και ειναι η ΣΙΦΝΟΣ.....μπορω να το επιβαιβαιωσο με παρα πολλους τροπου.Πρωτα απολα φαινεται καθαρα ο φαρος πισω απο το βαπορι.Αμα θελεται αυριο ειμαι στο λιμανι και βγαζω ακριβως την ιδια φωτο.Μπεν ισως μπερδευτηκες.Το λιμανι τις Κυθνου ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο και ποιο κλειστο απο τις Σιφνου

----------


## Vortigern

Βρειτε τις διαφορες

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35715

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## dimitris

Σοβαρη απαντηση... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## prutanis

Εκανα κι εγω ενα πειραμα για πρωτη φορα να ασχοληθω με το "πειραγμα" μιας φωτογραφιας,πρωϊνη αναχωρηση του Αγιος Γεωργιος που μολις την ειδα ετσι το μυαλο μου πηγε μερικα χρονια πισω...
agios georgios.jpg

----------


## Ergis

πραγματι....παλιες καλες ευλογημενες θα ελεγα εποχες..με το ενα καραβι να ακολουθα το αλλο και κοντρες στα ισα...ωραιος Μανο...

----------


## giorgos....

¶φιξη του Αγιος Γεώργιος στον Πειραιά στις 8:20 το απόγευμα..
P4180260.jpg
P4180288.jpg

η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών δεν είναι καλή καθώς μας έπιασε το βράδυ..

----------


## nickosps

Μία φωτο του ¶γιου χτες καθώς εισερχόταν στο λιμάνι. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι τόσο καλή καθώς έχει υποστεί photoshop...

----------


## Vortigern

Σε 4 μερες σταματαει τα δρομολογια του,στις 26 δηλαδη,για την ετησια συντηρηση του.Το πλοιο θα παραμεινη εκτος δρομολογιον μεχρι τις 5 Ιουνιου.

Τα δρομολογια του απο ποια πλοια θα γινει η σκαντζα?Θα μεινουν μονο τα ταχυπλοοα και ο Κοραης 2 φορες την εβδομαδα η θα προσθεση ο Κοραης και αλλα δρομολογια? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## prutanis

Πρωϊνη Αναχωρηση Μ. Παρασκευη!
m.paraskevh 062.jpg

----------


## plori

Σε λίγες μέρες σταματάει για ετήσια για να δούμε τι αλλαγές θα γίνουν φέτος στο ξενοδοχειακό γιατί κάθε χρόνο όλο και κάτι γίνεται. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Σε λίγες μέρες σταματάει για ετήσια για να δούμε τι αλλαγές θα γίνουν φέτος στο ξενοδοχειακό γιατί κάθε χρόνο όλο και κάτι γίνεται.


Λιγες θα ειναι οι αλλαγες,Παντως απο 15 Μαιου ας υποδεχτουμε τον Κοραη περισσοτερο απο 2 δρομολογια την εβδομαδα,ισως και ποιο νωρις απο τις 15.

----------


## Vortigern

Ε και ναι σημερα εχει την ονομαστικη του εορτη το Βαπορακι μας......



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36438

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36439

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36440

----------


## alcaeos

μπραβο Θανο καταπληκτικες φοτο  !!!!!!!!!

χρονια πολλα στο καραβακι

----------


## marsant

Για αλλη μια φορα ο φιλος vortigern μας χαριζει απλοχερα πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο το μοναδικο αυτο ποσταλι.

----------


## leonidas

> Ε και ναι σημερα εχει την ονομαστικη του εορτη το Βαπορακι μας......
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36438
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36439
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36440


Οπως παντα ομορφα τα καρτ ποσταλ απο τη Σιφνο... :Razz: 
Να το χαιρομαστε το βαπορακι και να μας χαριζει τοσο ομορφα ταξιδια αλλα τοσα χρονια...Χρονια Πολλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σιμφονα με πλιροφοριες που εχω απο φιλο μου που δουλευει στο περαμα σε επισκευες πλιον και το σιντορουν καθε χρονο το γεωργιο μου ειπε οτι θα του κανουν πλαστικοπηισει και θα του αλαξουν και μια ηλεκτρογενιτρια. Αντε καλα νεα σας ειπα παλι για το βαπορακι μας θα παρει και 1-2 μιλια παραπανο :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Ψυχραιμία φίλε όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί τα καράβια δεν πέρνουν μίλια τόσο απλά απο μια πλαστικοποιήση,τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν τις δυνατότητες

----------


## Vortigern

> Σιμφονα με πλιροφοριες που εχω απο φιλο μου που δουλευει στο περαμα σε επισκευες πλιον και το σιντορουν καθε χρονο το γεωργιο μου ειπε οτι θα του κανουν πλαστικοπηισει και θα του αλαξουν και μια ηλεκτρογενιτρια. Αντε καλα νεα σας ειπα παλι για το βαπορακι μας θα παρει και 1-2 μιλια παραπανο


Το εχω ξανα αναφερει ποιο πισω οτι το πλοιο για ενα διαστημα δουλευε με 3 ηλεκτρομηχανες. Και οπως σωστα ειπες θα γινει αντικατασταση στην ετησια

----------


## Ergis

τι ακριβως ειναι η πλαστικοποιηση για εμας τους μη γνωστες;;;

----------


## Νaval22

καθαρισμός και βαφή των υφάλων

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ψυχραιμία φίλε όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί τα καράβια δεν πέρνουν μίλια τόσο απλά απο μια πλαστικοποιήση,τη στιγμή που δεν έχουν τις δυνατότητες


1-1.5 μιλι θα παρει σιγουρα αμα γινει καλη δουλια τωρα παραπανω δεν ξερω παντος αμα παω αθινα θα παω να τον δω και απο κατο.. :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

ευχαριστω πολυ.οταν ακουσα πλαστικοποιηση νομιζα οτι θα του κανουν πλαστικη επενδυση στα υφαλα....ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια συναδελφε! :Wink:

----------


## kapas

στεφανε, εσυ θα ξερεις, τι κρυφα "προσοντα" εχει το βαπορι απο κατω?

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> 1-1.5 μιλι θα παρει σιγουρα αμα γινει καλη δουλια τωρα παραπανω δεν ξερω παντος αμα παω αθινα θα παω να τον δω και απο κατο..


 να κερδισει 1-1,5 μηλια αποκλειεται,το πολη 0,5-0,8 το πολυ.οσο για το εσωτερικο του πλοιου ακουγονται πολλα(πληρες αλλαγη τις πρωτης θεσης με ανοιγμα τον πλαινων τζαμιων ξηλωμα μοκετων και αλαγη ηλεκτρομηχανης για μεγαλητερη αποδωσει στα προπελακια και στον κλιματισμο.οσο για την πλαστικοποιηση ειναι μεσα στα σχεδια τους αλλα το σκεφτονται πολυ λογο οτι ειναι δαπανυρη

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> να κερδισει 1-1,5 μηλια αποκλειεται,το πολη 0,5-0,8 το πολυ.οσο για το εσωτερικο του πλοιου ακουγονται πολλα(πληρες αλλαγη τις πρωτης θεσης με ανοιγμα τον πλαινων τζαμιων ξηλωμα μοκετων και αλαγη ηλεκτρομηχανης για μεγαλητερη αποδωσει στα προπελακια και στον κλιματισμο.οσο για την πλαστικοποιηση ειναι μεσα στα σχεδια τους αλλα το σκεφτονται πολυ λογο οτι ειναι δαπανυρη


A ναι ολα αυτα που λες τωρα δεν τα ηξερα εγω ηξερα μονο για ηλεκτρογενιτρια και πλαστικοπειισει. Μιπος δουλευεις σε καπιο ναυπιγιο?

----------


## marsant

Τις πιο πολλες φορες βεβαια δεν κερδιζουν παραπανω ''δρομο'' τα πλοια απλα γινονται λιγο πιο οικονομικα με την ιδια ταχυτητα που ειχαν και πριν γιατι μειωνονται οι τριβες.

----------


## Νaval22

> στεφανε, εσυ θα ξερεις, τι κρυφα "προσοντα" εχει το βαπορι απο κατω?


τι εννεοείς?

----------


## Vortigern

Aς του ευχηθουμε καλη ξεκουραση μιας και σημερα εκανε το τελαυταιο δρομολογιο.Απο 5 Ιουνιου ξανα κοντα μας

εδω και εδω

----------


## kapas

> τι εννεοείς?


δλδ αν αυτος ο τυπος γαστρας που εχει του δινει προϋποθεσεις για μεγαλητερη ταχυτητα μετα την πλαστικοποιηση...(δεν ξερω αν υφισταται καν αυτο που ρωταω...δεν ειμαι ειδικος...απλα ρωταω :Confused: )

----------


## Panos80

Μια φωτο του καραβαρου ως Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη μπαινοντας στην παροικια. Χρονολογια δε θυμαμαι, αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι το 1997-98.
Οχι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα λογω φιλμ.
σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ειναι ο εορτασμος της παναγιας και το πλοιο ερχοταν και καθοταν στο λιμανι καμια ωριτσα και οταν γινοταν η περιφορα της εικονας σφυριζε ασταματητα με τον απιστευτο ηχο του. Μαγικες εικονες που νοσταλγω απο το παρελθον.

----------


## DAFEL

ΚΑΝΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΔΗΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ.ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΔΙΑ ΕΦΕΡΕ Ο ΒΑΓΓΕΛΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΑ Η ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΤΟΣ

----------


## SpyrosB

> Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ειναι ο εορτασμος της παναγιας και το πλοιο ερχοταν και καθοταν στο λιμανι καμια ωριτσα και οταν γινοταν η περιφορα της εικονας σφυριζε ασταματητα με τον απιστευτο ηχο του. Μαγικες εικονες που νοσταλγω απο το παρελθον.



Υπάρχει και ένα πολεμικό στο βάθος αρα σίγουρα είναι της Παναγίας

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Nα σας ροτισω καπιος πιο παλιος θα θιματε ... :Wink: Οταν το ειχε παρει ο αγουδιμος και του εκανε μετασκευει..Και πιο πριν ειχε παρει ο βεντουρις το αδερφακι του APOLLON E3PRES I θιματε καπιος να μου πει του κανανε και αλλι μετασκευει μετα για να μιαζει με το αδερφακι  του??

----------


## Vortigern

:Wink: Μα καλα επρεπε να ερθω εγω Πειραια για να βγαλω τον Αγιο στο ΝΜΔ?
Δημητρη θα πρεπει να δεις τι θα κανεις.....γιατι θα χασεις τον τιτλο που εχεις... :Razz:  :Wink: 

Να πουμε οτι στο πλοιο ερχονται τρομερες αλλαγες και ισως λιγο και στην ταχυτητα.Οπως ειπε και παραπανω ο φιλος Dafel ο Βεντουρης θα ριξει αρκετα λεφτα.(Λεφτα τα οποια ειναι ποτισμενα με το ονομα Γεωργιος Εξπρες....)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37668

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Μα καλα επρεπε να ερθω εγω Πειραια για να βγαλω τον Αγιο στο ΝΜΔ?
> Δημητρη θα πρεπει να δεις τι θα κανεις.....γιατι θα χασεις τον τιτλο που εχεις...
> 
> Να πουμε οτι στο πλοιο ερχονται τρομερες αλλαγες και ισως λιγο και στην ταχυτητα.Οπως ειπε και παραπανω ο φιλος Dafel ο Βεντουρης θα ριξει αρκετα λεφτα.(Λεφτα τα οποια ειναι ποτισμενα με το ονομα Γεωργιος Εξπρες....)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37668


Ευχαριστουμε για τον κοπο που εκανες να τρεχεις στη δραπετσωνα να βγαλεις φωτο  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ευχαριστουμε για τον κοπο που εκανες να τρεχεις στη δραπετσωνα να βγαλεις φωτο


Ναι σκοτωθηκα...να ειναι καλα ο Γιαννης... :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Σιγά τον κόπο!! Και κολυμπώντας θα ρχότανε προκειμένου να αποθανατήσει τον ¶γιο του :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Εξαιρετικός Θάνο!!! Ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Να σας δοσω και γω μια φωτο με τον ΑΓΙΟ βεβαια η περισοτερι θα τιν εχεται ξαναδει ειναι απο το ais.Οριστε λιπον o ο αγαπιμενος μου βαπορας στο λιμανι τις φολεγανδρου...

AGIOS_GEORGIOS folegandros.jpg

----------


## SpyrosB

> Να πουμε οτι στο πλοιο ερχονται τρομερες αλλαγες και ισως λιγο και στην ταχυτητα.Οπως ειπε και παραπανω ο φιλος Dafel ο Βεντουρης θα ριξει αρκετα λεφτα.(Λεφτα τα οποια ειναι ποτισμενα με το ονομα Γεωργιος Εξπρες....)


Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια, κράτα και μικρό καλάθι  :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Καλησπερα παιδια γνοριζει κανεις που βρισκονται η εργασιες και ποτε θα μπει στη δεξαμενι (αν δεν εχει μπει ιδει)για καθαρισμο υφαλον και βαψιμο?

----------


## DAFEL

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ 3Ο ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ.ΘΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μέχρι να γίνουν οι αλλαγές, εδώ μία φώτο ανήμερα της εορτής του δηλαδή 23-4-09 μπαίνοντας σημαιοστολισμένος στον Πειραιά........ :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Αγ. Γεώργιος κατά την μανούβρα του στον Πειραιά στην ημέρα της ονομαστικής του εορτής....Αφιερωμένη στον Vortigern.... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

θανο (vortigern) ο αγιος σου στελνει πολλα χαιρετισματα!!!

P5101873.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο (vortigern) ο αγιος σου στελνει πολλα χαιρετισματα!!!
> 
> P5101873.jpg


 
Και τα δικα μου Συλβερ πες του!!!

Να πουμε οτι μεγαλωσαν τα παραθυρα τις Α θεσης....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ας δούμε το πλοίο με την πράσινή του εμφάνιση καθώς εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
O192.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

> Να πουμε οτι μεγαλωσαν τα παραθυρα τις Α θεσης....



για του λόγου το αληθές..

P5102106.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> για του λόγου το αληθές..


E παντως εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι μ αρεσει αυτο που βλεπω....

----------


## giannisk88

> για του λόγου το αληθές..
> 
> P5102106.jpg


Αλλαξαν και τα τζάμια στα παράθυρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος ε?
είναι πιο καθρεφτοηδή τώρα

----------


## giorgos....

ε εντάξει θα βαφτεί, θα μπούν και τα τζάμια και θα δίξει λίγο το όλο concept. πάντως σίγουρα σπάνια οι αλλαγές σε καράβια παλιά έχουν καλό αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα..

τα τζάμια είναι τα ίδια με πρίν..

----------


## opelmanos

Mια χαρά το βρίσκω εγώ.Μακάρι και σε άλλα παλιά καράβια να κάνουν τέτοιες μετασκευές και σινιάρισμα.Τον ουρανό του γκαράζ τον βάψαν?

----------


## Vortigern

> για του λόγου το αληθές..
> 
> P5102106.jpg


 
Aποτι βλεπω δν ανοιξαν τα παραθυρα τις Α θεσης αλλα αυτα που ειναι στην οικονομικη....τελεια θα ειναι!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για μισό λεπτό!!Εχω την εντύπωση οτι ήταν ανοιχτα και πρίν το δέσιμο.Για κοιτάξτε λίγο παλαιότερες φωτό.Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος..

----------


## Vortigern

> Για μισό λεπτό!!Εχω την εντύπωση οτι ήταν ανοιχτα και πρίν το δέσιμο.Για κοιτάξτε λίγο παλαιότερες φωτό.Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος..


 
Οχι δν ηταν!!Μηπως λες γιαυτο που βλεπουμε στα αριστερα κατι πορτες που μοιαζουν σαν παραθυρα σαν να τα εχουν κλεισει?

----------


## opelmanos

> Οχι δν ηταν!!Μηπως λες γιαυτο που βλεπουμε στα αριστερα κατι πορτες που μοιαζουν σαν παραθυρα σαν να τα εχουν κλεισει?


Oχι εγώ ενοώ αυτά που είναι προς την πρύμη τα 5

----------


## Rocinante

> Οχι δν ηταν!!Μηπως λες γιαυτο που βλεπουμε στα αριστερα κατι πορτες που μοιαζουν σαν παραθυρα σαν να τα εχουν κλεισει?


Vortigern αν αποκαλυφθει οτι εχει γινει μετασκευη στο παρελθον που εσυ δεν πηρες χαμπαρι αφου φας το ξυλο θα σου αφαιρεσω και τον τιτλο του Ιπποτη :mrgreen:

----------


## Vortigern

> Oχι εγώ ενοώ αυτά που είναι προς την πρύμη τα 5


Αυτα τα ανοιξαν περυση.....


ROCINANTE

Aν αφαιρεσεις τον τιτλο θα αφαιρεσω το κρανος απο την Ποπη και στην θεση του θα μπει τελαρο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS τραβηγμενη πριν μια εβδομαδα απο το καικι ενος πολυ φιλου μου απο την ικαρια που περναγε απο μπροστα του

ag.JPG

----------


## japan

Φίλε BEN BRUCE πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη η φωτό σου. Πρέπει να έχεις VR φακό όμως γιατί η φωτό είναι πεντακάθαρή παρότι το καικι ενδεχομένος να κούνούσε αρκετά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Που το καταλαβες οτι εχω VR στο φακο?Πραγματι εχω ενα εξαιρετικο φακο με VR ο οποιος κανει θαυματα με εξαιρετικα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Leo

Δυό φωυογραφίες για ενημέρωση του φόρουμ. Οι εργασίες ου γίνονται στο πλοίο είναι πολλές και βελτιωτικές. Δείτε ότι ανοίχθηκαν μεγάλα παράθυρα πρώρα και πρύμα στα Σαλόνια. Δείτε ότι οι μπογιές στο πλοίο δεν πασαλείφονται αλλά γίνεται  ουσιαστική συντήρηση και στα έξαλα του πλοίου.  Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου και τις δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

P1170468ag1.jpg

P1170468ag2.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Oμορφως γινετε κακα τα ψεματα!!!Καθε χρονο και καλυτερος!!!Ελπιζω τη γαστρα να μην την αφησουν γκριζουλι,λογικα θα την βαψουν οπως παντα μπλε!

----------


## giorgos....

το καράβι γίνεται όλο και καλύτερο. ο ανταγωνισμός έχει αυξηθεί και αυτό το έχει καταλάβει η εταιρεία του.. όμως δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό.. πρέπει να γίνουν και άλλες αλλαγές σε σημαντικά θέματα που τα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα οι κάτοικοι των νησιών..

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες του Leo κατατοπιστικοτατες αλλα....
Μηπως εχει κανεις καποιες φωτογραφιες πιο κοντινες του ονοματος πρυμνιες και πιο συγκεκριμενα αριστερα πανω απο το ΡΓΙΟΣ και δεξια πανω απο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ;;;
Θελω να δω αν ΚΑΙ σε αυτο το πλοιο κυκλοφορουν φαντασματα απο μια προηγουμενη ζωη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Voila  :Razz: ...φαντασιόπληκτε  :Very Happy: 

P1170469.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Voila ...φαντασιόπληκτε


Μπα δεν διακρινω τιποτα :Sad: 
Σε ευχαριστω φιλε.

----------


## Sorokxos

Εγω πάντως δε βλεπω καμια αλλαγη στα παραθυρα. Ετσι ηταν και περυσι. Αυτά που ειναι σαν κομμενα ειναι οι τσουληθρες οι οποιες προφανως εχουν βγει για συντηρηση.

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπα δεν διακρινω τιποτα
> Σε ευχαριστω φιλε.


Oχι αμα πας κοντα και ανοιξεις καλα τη ματθαρα σου θα δεις οτι ενα απο τα παλια ονομα του μαλλον το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ το εχουν ''φαει'' με το σβουρακη :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Oχι αμα πας κοντα και ανοιξεις καλα τη ματθαρα σου θα δεις οτι ενα απο τα παλια ονομα του μαλλον το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ το εχουν ''φαει'' με το σβουρακη


 Εεεεεεε δεν εννοουσα ακριβως αυτο;-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

APOLLON EXPRESS 2 κατα τη διαρκεια των πετρινων χρονων 


new (92).jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Voila ...φαντασιόπληκτε 
> 
> P1170469.jpg


διορθωστε με αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα νομιζω ιτι διακρινεται το παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη του αγαπητου στη φωτο αυτη... :Confused:

----------


## Leo

> διορθωστε με αν ειναι η ιδεα μου αλλα νομιζω ιτι διακρινεται το παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη του αγαπητου στη φωτο αυτη...


 
Κι όμως έχει δίκιο ο Έργης, πάνω απο το όνομα έχει μια ιδέα της πλαγιαστής γαμματοσειράς του παναγία εκατονταπυλιανή, δεν διβάζεται αλλά αχνοφαίνεται.

----------


## Vortigern

Ε αυτο ενοουσα και εγω.Μονο που εγω ειπα οτι αχνοφαινετε το Απολλων εξπρες 2.

----------


## Vortigern

Και μιας και κλεινω 1 χρονο στην ομορφη παρεα σας,σας αφιερωνο σε ολους 2 φωτο του βαπορα απο την Σιφνο!!!!!Να ειστε καλα ολοι και σας ευχαριστω για ολα!!!!  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39993

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39994

----------


## Panos80

Μακαρι να συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε τον βαπορα πολλα χρονια ακομα στα νερα μας. Ειναι ισως η τελευταια φουρνια αυτων των πλοιων (μαζι με το Σαντορινακι) που ομορφαινουν και υπηρετουν τα νησια μας ακουραστα. Οι φωτο τελειες πραγματικα.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Και μιας και κλεινω 1 χρονο στην ομορφη παρεα σας,σας αφιερωνο σε ολους 2 φωτο του βαπορα απο την Σιφνο!!!!!Να ειστε καλα ολοι και σας ευχαριστω για ολα!!!!  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39993
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39994


Καταπλικτικες σε ευχριστουμε vortigern!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Δυό φωυογραφίες για ενημέρωση του φόρουμ. Οι εργασίες ου γίνονται στο πλοίο είναι πολλές και βελτιωτικές. Δείτε ότι ανοίχθηκαν μεγάλα παράθυρα πρώρα και πρύμα στα Σαλόνια. Δείτε ότι οι μπογιές στο πλοίο δεν πασαλείφονται αλλά γίνεται  ουσιαστική συντήρηση και στα έξαλα του πλοίου.  Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου και τις δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
> 
> P1170468ag1.jpg
> 
> P1170468ag2.jpg


Η αποθεωση της καραβολατρειας!
Προσωπικα τιποτα αλλο δεν με κανει πιο χαρουμενο σχετικα με τα πλοια απο το να απολαμβανω τετοιες στιγμες.Συντηρηση ουσιαστικη εκ βαθεων και κινησεις βελτιωσης σε ενα Καραβι με κεφαλαιο το Κ.Σε ενα πλοιο που εχει προσφερει τα μεγιστα και αυτο αναγνωριζεται και απολαμβανει τη μεταχειριση που αξιζει!
Αντε με το καλο και το Εξπρες Λημνος (ονειρο δικο μου)

----------


## giorgos....

άγιος γεώργιος εν πλώ σε μία φανταστική προσέγγιση....

σάρωση0060.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> άγιος γεώργιος εν πλώ σε μία φανταστική προσέγγιση....
> 
> σάρωση0060.jpg



Πλάκα μας κάνεις???Τι Super φωτο είναι αυτή?Μιλάμε για πειραγμένη η για αληθινή?Σαν να ναι σε λίμνη μοιάζει! :Surprised:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πλάκα μας κάνεις???Τι Super φωτο είναι αυτή?Μιλάμε για πειραγμένη η για αληθινή?Σαν να ναι σε λίμνη μοιάζει!


Όντως....αυτός ο ελαφρύς κυματισμός :Surprised: .....και νόμιζα ότι θαύματα γίνονται μόνο με το photoshop! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## giorgos....

αυτή η τεχνολογία μπορεί να σε τρελάνει..
είναι πηραγμένη η φωτογραφία παιδιά.. όχι με photoshop.
θα ανεβάσω μερικές ακόμα και σε άλλα πλοία έτσι για να κάνουμε λίγο την πλάκα μας..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> άγιος γεώργιος εν πλώ σε μία φανταστική προσέγγιση....
> 
> σάρωση0060.jpg


 
Ωραίος ο Γιωργάκης......................χαμηλωμένος!!!!!!!!  !!!Πανέμορφη giorgos.Συνέχισε και με άλλες φώτο.

----------


## Jolly Roger

το φουγαρο ενος ιστορικου πλοιου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτο αυτη τονιζει λιγο την εννοια της επισκευης

----------


## giorgos....

επιστροφή απο τα νησιά..
αφιερωμένη σε όλο το forum..

P4260935.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Τι αντανάκλαση απίστευτη είναια τούτη;;;  Kι ανάποδα να τη δεις, δεν έχει διαφορά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> επιστροφή απο τα νησιά..
> αφιερωμένη σε όλο το forum..
> 
> P4260935.jpg



Τελικώς είσαι μεγάλο "πειραχτήρι" Γιώργο... :Very Happy: Πανέμορφη!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα και μια χθεσινή (λίγο μακρυνή) απ την Δραπετσώνα!Οι εργασίες προχωρούν!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40359

----------


## Ergis

μακαρι να την αφησουν ετσι ασπρη την αγκυρα.οπως πρωτα οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει με τα ιδια σηματα...

----------


## giorgos....

κατασκοπία απο τον speedkiller..
ωραίος....

----------


## AegeanIslands

> μακαρι να την αφησουν ετσι ασπρη την αγκυρα.οπως πρωτα οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει με τα ιδια σηματα...


Συμφωνω απολυτα αν και θα θελει "κυνηγι" να κρατησεις τη φωλια της αγκυρας λευκη σε ακτοπλοικο,παντως δειχνει ομορφοτερο.
Και αυτα τα ζωναρια στις μασκες περιττα δεν ειναι?

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν έχω φώτο ωστόσο οι βαφές έχουν εσχεδον ολοκληρωθεί!Νο more grey...Οι φωλιές για τις άγκυρες είναι ακόμα λευκές πάντως!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μακαρι τωρα στη δεξαμενη τελος του μηνα να βαφτει με μπλε μουραβια που δενει με το μπλε της εταιρειας!

----------


## Ergis

> Μακαρι τωρα στη δεξαμενη τελος του μηνα να βαφτει με μπλε μουραβια που δενει με το μπλε της εταιρειας!


μα η "υποθεση" ολη ειναι να μεινουν ασπρες οι φωλιες και οχι μπλε οπως λες....εκτος αν αναφερεσαι στα υφαλα φυσικα.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> μα η "υποθεση" ολη ειναι να μεινουν ασπρες οι φωλιες και οχι μπλε οπως λες....εκτος αν αναφερεσαι στα υφαλα φυσικα.....


Μουραβια=υφαλόχρωμα έργη!!! :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

συγνωμη παιδια....νομιζα οτι βαφονται μεχρι πανω μουραβια.....σορι

----------


## Speedkiller

Συζήτηση κάνουμε!Don't worry!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΠΟ VIDEO TOY 1993 ΤΕΣΣΕΡΕΙΣ ΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ EXPRESS 2 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ. ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΚΙΣΤΗ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ.
DSCN4503.JPG

----------


## Ergis

μυτιληνη;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ειχε δρομολογια εκει ο βεντουρης;; :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στον πειραια λιγο μετα τα εγκαινεια του το 1996


net (379).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στον πειραια λιγο μετα τα εγκαινεια του το 1996
> 
> 
> net (379).jpg


Aναμνησεις απο το χθες ... ομορφη η φωτο! BEN BRUCE.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΩΣ EXPRESS ARTEMIS TO 2000. ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΘΕΟ EXPRESS ΤΗΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ.
Pict010900.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Εκατονταπηλιανή* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...

O277.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακόμα μία... Συνέχεια της προηγούμενης...

O276.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΩΣ EXPRESS ARTEMIS TO 2000. ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΘΕΟ EXPRESS ΤΗΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ.
> Pict010900.jpg


φιλε Νikosnasia πανταχου παρων!  και αυτο ειναι χαρα μας, οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι απιθανες!

----------


## giorgos....

μπράβο ρε παιδιά.. πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες..
εδώ ώς ¶γιος Γεώργιος εν πλώ.. Αύγουστος 2005

σάρωση0061.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> επιστροφή απο τα νησιά..
> αφιερωμένη σε όλο το forum..
> 
> P4260935.jpg


Φιλε Giorgos... η συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια ειναι Αριστουργημα!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> μπράβο ρε παιδιά.. πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες..
> εδώ ώς ¶γιος Γεώργιος εν πλώ.. Αύγουστος 2005
> 
> σάρωση0061.jpg


Πω πω με τελανες τωρα ειναι τελια σε ευχαριστω πολλι!!!

----------


## polykas

_Αύριο το βαπόρι μπαίνει για λίφτιγκ..._

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> _Αύριο το βαπόρι μπαίνει για λίφτιγκ..._


Ben ετιμασου για φωτο στα υφαλα του βαπορα :lol:

----------


## polykas

_Και μία φωτό του πλοίου σαν Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή στην Τήνο..._


panagia ekantopiliani..jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> _Και μία φωτό του πλοίου σαν Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή στην Τήνο..._
> 
> 
> panagia ekantopiliani..jpg


Φοβερι!! Σε ευχαριστω πολλι!!

----------


## dimitris

Οι Γιωργηδες ειναι για βραβειο φωτογραφιας!!!

----------


## aeolos

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στην Ιο 21-10-2004 οταν πηγαινε μεχρι Σαντορίνη
AGIOS GEORGIOS  IOS  21- 10-2004    2.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στην Ιο 21-10-2004 οταν πηγαινε μεχρι Σαντορίνη


 ευχαριστουμε φιλε aeole για τη καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια που μας παρεθεσες :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στην Ιο 21-10-2004 οταν πηγαινε μεχρι Σαντορίνη


 Φανταστικη η φωτογραφια σου φιλε aeolos!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλως ήρθες φίλε aeolos στο Ναυτιλία,καταπληκτηκή η φωτο σου.

----------


## Panos80

Ο Αγιος ενεργοποιησε το AIS του.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ο ¶γιος αναχώρησε από το ΝΜΔ και κατευθύνεται στο Πέραμα για να ανέβει στην δεξαμενή..:wink:*

----------


## plori

Ελπίζω να έχουμε φωτορεπορτάζ απο τον ¶γιο.

----------


## sylver23

Θα εχετε !!

----------


## sylver23

Εδω θα βρείτε 3 φωτο απο τον φετινό δεξαμενισμό του

Παμε τώρα να δούμε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες απο την δεξιά μερια του πλοιου ωστε αυτοί που το γνωρίζουν το καράβι να μας πουν τί αλλαγές έγιναν.

P5292749.jpg

P5292748.jpg

P5292750.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπραβο sylver!!!Ήθελα να πάω και γω σήμερα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα τελικώς...

----------


## Ergis

Ας πω τα θετικα πρωτα καλυτερα....το βαπορι αστραψε εγινε τζιτζι..αν μεινουν και οι φωλιες ασπρες το βαψιμο θα ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!.....ΟΜΩΣ!σε ενα παλιοτερο μου ποστ (οταν εγραφα μανιωδως ακομα ΛΕΟ εσυ ξερεις)ειχα αναφερει πως αυτα τα μεγαλα παραθυρα με χαλανε πιστευτα.....και γενικα ειμαι κατα του ανοιγματως των παραθυρων αυτων....ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ !!!!!ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ!!!! και ααναφερομαι στα μικρα παρθυρακια που ανοιχτηκαν.....πριν λιγο μου λεει η μητερα μου"ισως απο μακρυα να φαινεται ωραιο" και της απανταω "απο παρα παρα παρα πολυ μακρυα ναι ισως....."
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν του πανε με λιγα λογια....

----------


## Vortigern

Noμιζω οτι ο Κ.Βεντουρης προσπαθη να μας περασει στο μυαλο οτι στο πλοιο επεσαν λεφτα για καλη επισκευη.Πως?Ανοιγοντας νεα παραθυρα?Ελπιζω μονο να εχουν βαλει τζαμι σε αυτα που ειναι απο κατω γιατι θα παει κανενας μεσα......καταταλα το πλοιο εγινε ομορφω με το βαψιμο.Οσο για τα παραθυρα σε μερικα μου αρεσει σε μερικα αλλα σημεια οπου ανοιχτικαν οχι.Αντε με το καλο να επιστρεψει......Συλβερ ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε Vortigern από τα λεγομενα σου σημαίνει οτι δεν έγιναν αλλαγές στον ξενοδοχειακό  & μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό  όπως είχε ακουστεί?Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον φίλο Συλβερ για τις όλες τις φωτο που μας έδωσε .

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Vortigern από τα λεγομενα σου σημαίνει οτι δεν έγιναν αλλαγές στον ξενοδοχειακό & μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό όπως είχε ακουστεί?Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον φίλο Συλβερ για τις όλες τις φωτο που μας έδωσε .


Για το ξενοδοχειακο δν ξερω για μηχανικα ξερω οτι σιγουρα αλλαξαν την μια ηλεκτρομηχανη

----------


## DimitrisT

κατι είναι και αυτή η αλλαγή ,σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Vortigern

E του χρονου θα ανοιξουν κανα παραθυρο στον καταπελτη στην τσιμινιερα θα δουμε....

----------


## giorgos....

λογικά πρέπει να έγειναν και στο εσωτερικό αλλαγές..

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Εδω θα βρείτε 3 φωτο απο τον φετινό δεξαμενισμό του
> 
> Παμε τώρα να δούμε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες απο την δεξιά μερια του πλοιου ωστε αυτοί που το γνωρίζουν το καράβι να μας πουν τί αλλαγές έγιναν.
> 
> P5292749.jpg
> 
> P5292748.jpg
> 
> P5292750.jpg


Sylver σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι!! Aλλα και μενα δεν μου πολιαρεσουν τα παραθιρα δεν  μπoρω τωρα να καταλαβω και πολλα αλα ο βαπορας πρεπει να μινει οπος ηταν οχι να του βαζουν ενα σορο μα....

----------


## Ergis

χαιρομαι που τελικα δεν ημουν ο μονος....γελασα πολυ με το ποστ του θανου...οπως το ειπες αδελφε!του χρονου μπορει να ανοιξουν παραθυρα και στο καταρτι ποιος ξερει.....ΚΡΙΜΑ! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Panos80

Ρε παιδια ουτε εμενα μου αρεσουν τα μεγαλα παραθυρο στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο. Ειναι σα να παρεις μια ROLLS ROYCE και να πας να της βαλεις εξατμιση ,σποιλερ, και φιμε τζαμια. Καραγκιοζιλικι δε θα γινει;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα παραθυρα τα ανοιξαν για να εχουν καλυτερη θεα οι επιβατες που θα καθονται στους πλαινους αλουεδες.Δεν βρισκω καποια λογικη εξηγηση

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε το πλοίο από την δεξαμενή..._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το καλύτερο μέρος να ταξιδέψει το μυαλό σου..........................

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Τα παραθυρα τα ανοιξαν για να εχουν καλυτερη θεα οι επιβατες που θα καθονται στους πλαινους αλουεδες.Δεν βρισκω καποια λογικη εξηγηση


Για να εχουν θεα οι καθιμενοι σ'αυτη τη περατζαδα.Ισως ομως θα ηταν πιο αρμονικο να καταργουσε εντελως τα ανοιγματα αυτα(χαρ/κα αυτης της πορταδας) και να τοποθετουσε ολοσωμα παραθυρα.

----------


## Ergis

> Το καλύτερο μέρος να ταξιδέψει το μυαλό σου..........................


πρασινα καταστρωματα..εδω ειναι ως ως απολλων εξπρες 2 ε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι ως παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη πρασινα ειχε.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Kαι ως παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη πρασινα ειχε.


Έχεις δίκιο ΒΕΝ.Το ταξίδι είναι σαν Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή τον Ιανουάριο του 1997 με την τότε απεργία των ναυτεργατών από Βαθύ για Πειραιά.Και όταν ΄φτάσαμε θυμάμαι δέσαμε στο Ικόνιο για τον φόβο επεισοδίων.

----------


## jvrou

Η πλαστικοποίηση που είχε ειπωθεί ότι θα γινόταν, έγινε? θα γίνει? ξέρουμε κάτι?

----------


## tolis milos

ο αγιοσ εφυγε απο τον ΝΜΔ πριν 5 λεπτα! η για πειραια η για δοκιμαστικο!

----------


## tolis milos

το αγιος γεωργιος αφινει πισω του... Desktop_00001.jpg vortigern θελω την βοηθεια σου!

----------


## tolis milos

την ημερα της ονομαστικησ του εορτης1-5-2009_00012.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

σκονιζει τη θαλασσα καθος ανεβαινει για Πειραια!!!

1-5-2009_00011.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> το αγιος γεωργιος αφινει πισω του... Desktop_00001.jpg vortigern θελω την βοηθεια σου!


 
Tην Σιφνο μου :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αρτεμις...* 
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

leandros  4.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ο βαπορας ανιξε το ais αντε με το καλο αυριο ξεκιναει... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  vortigern ετιμασου για φωτο περιμενω με αγονια να δω τον βαπορα περιπιημενω βαμενο και λιγο αλαγμενο :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ο βαπορας ανιξε το ais αντε με το καλο αυριο ξεκιναει... vortigern ετιμασου για φωτο περιμενω με αγονια να δω τον βαπορα περιπιημενω βαμενο και λιγο αλαγμενο


Aν δν δουλευω νωρις θα παω

----------


## kitriani

Ο ¶γιος δεν θα κάνει δοκιμαστικό;

----------


## Ergis

εκανε αν δεν κανω λαθος.....απορω αν τελικα οι "φωλιες" τελικα εμειναν ασπρες....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS πριν τρια χρονια στη μπουκα του λιμενος


IMG_1371.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ  ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνα με τον ανταποκριτη μας απο την ακτη θεμιστοκλεους το αγαπημενο μας ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ περασε τα φαναρια της μπουκας του πειραια στις 23\16

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Συμφωνα με τον ανταποκριτη μας απο την ακτη θεμιστοκλεους το αγαπημενο μας ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ περασε τα φαναρια της μπουκας του πειραια στις 23\16


Ωραια και ειμαστε ετιμη για αναχωριση για το πρωτο δρομολογιο!!

----------


## Ergis

καλημερες!
ο βααπορας ειναι ηδη στην θεση του φρεσκοβαμμενος και στις ομορφιες του...και αν μπορω να διακρινω καλα η επιθυμια μου εγινε πραγματικοτητα.και φυσικα αναφερομαι στην αγκυρα..
ελπιζω οι φωτογραφοι μας να μην αργησουν να μας φερουν το σχετικο υλικο...και παλι καλημερα σας!

----------


## Vortigern

> καλημερες!
> ο βααπορας ειναι ηδη στην θεση του φρεσκοβαμμενος και στις ομορφιες του...και αν μπορω να διακρινω καλα η επιθυμια μου εγινε πραγματικοτητα.και φυσικα αναφερομαι στην αγκυρα..
> ελπιζω οι φωτογραφοι μας να μην αργησουν να μας φερουν το σχετικο υλικο...και παλι καλημερα σας!


 
Και ετσι ειναι οι φωλιες εμειναν ασπρες. :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

Σημερα λοιπον ξεκινησε.Η ταχυτητα του ηταν απο 17,5 μεχρι και 18,4 σε ολοι τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου.Και αποτι μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου που ταξιδευε,εγιναν τρομερες αλλαγες στο ξενοδοχειακο.Ισως ταξιδεψω τη Δευτερα για Μηλο μαζι του για να δω....

----------


## Vortigern

Περιεργο σερνεται αυτη την ωρα με 11 μιλια στο Στενο Κιμωλου-Μηλου

----------


## Rocinante

> Περιεργο σερνεται αυτη την ωρα με 11 μιλια στο Στενο Κιμωλου-Μηλου


 Τρεχα να σπρωξεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Τρεχα να σπρωξεις


Kατσε να παρω τηλεφωνο να κανουν το ιδιο στην Ποπη να δω ποιος θα παει να σπρωξει μετα... :Razz:

----------


## passage

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. ¶κουσα ότι το βαπόρι αντιμετοπίζει πρόβλημα με τη μηχανή του.

----------


## Rocinante

> Kατσε να παρω τηλεφωνο να κανουν το ιδιο στην Ποπη να δω ποιος θα παει να σπρωξει μετα...


Η Ποπη κανει αυτη τη στιγμη το δευτερο σημερινο δρομολογιο και χωρις πιεση 18.1 χαλαρα για ξεμουδιασμα
Φιλε passage μπορεις να μαθεις κατι περισσοτερο γιατι αν αληθευει αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου καλο.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. ¶κουσα ότι το βαπόρι αντιμετοπίζει πρόβλημα με τη μηχανή του.


passage οταν ενοεις προβλιμα σοβαρο π.χ να πεταξε κανενα καπακι η μιχανι?? (χτιπα ξιλο)  ανεβασε θερμοκρασια καμια απο τις μιχανες του?? Η κατι αλο??

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> passage οταν ενοεις προβλιμα σοβαρο π.χ να πεταξε κανενα καπακι η μιχανι?? (χτιπα ξιλο) ανεβασε θερμοκρασια καμια απο τις μιχανες του?? Η κατι αλο??


τελικα μαλον δεν ειναι τιποτα τωρα βλεπω και ανιγει τωρα παει 15.9 :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

kαι παλι νομιζω ειναι χαμηλα για την κατασταση του...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> kαι παλι νομιζω ειναι χαμηλα για την κατασταση του...


Κατσε να φιγει απο κιμωλο και βλεπουμε ...

----------


## ndimitr93

Και από την Σίφνο προς την Μήλο ήταν χαμηλά η ταχύτητά του...

----------


## passage

Ρε παιδιά από ότι βλέπω πάει με 17. Παρ όλα αυτά όντως άκουσα ότι είχε πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να είναι κανένα καπάκι. Αύριο θα μάθουμε.

----------


## tolis milos

πολλα μπορει να ειναι!! μπορει κανενα σολινακι μπορει να κολλησε καμια βαλβιδα μπορει και τιποτα! 1 μηνα εχει να ταξιδεψει.....

----------


## Ergis

> πολλα μπορει να ειναι!! μπορει κανενα σολινακι μπορει να κολλησε καμια βαλβιδα μπορει και τιποτα! 1 μηνα εχει να ταξιδεψει.....


μα υποτιθεται οτι εκαναν συντηρηση και τις σχετικες εργασιες στις μηχανες....

καμια φωτο ρε παιδια......

----------


## tolis milos

οταν εχεις να κανεις με μηχανες και βασικα λιγο παλιες ποτε δεν ξερεις!

----------


## Ergis

> οταν εχεις να κανεις με μηχανες και βασικα λιγο παλιες ποτε δεν ξερεις!


εχω την εντυπωση οτι εβαλε πορεια για πειραια με σχετικα μετρια ταχυτητα.ηταν προγραμματισμενο να παει;;;;

----------


## tolis milos

ναι καθε Παρασκευη απο Κιμωλο παει Πειραια!

----------


## passage

Καλά παιδιά.. Ας αφήσουμε το Γιώργι να φτάσει πρώτα στον Πειραιά και ύστερα ανοίγουμε το... μαύρο κουτί... :Razz:

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

το προβλημα ηταν στην τουρμπινα και αποκαταστηθηκε το πρωι ταξιδευοντας για κυθνο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> το προβλημα ηταν στην τουρμπινα και αποκαταστηθηκε το πρωι ταξιδευοντας για κυθνο


Σοστα τωρα πριν λιγο το εμαθα και γω ευτιχος δεν ηταν τιποτα και το φτιαξανε εν πλο ουτε που καταλαβε κανεις τιποτα ...:wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

¶γιος Γεώργιος...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43203

----------


## hayabusa

*ειναι ιδέα μου ή έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να τρέχουν σκουριές από τις άγκυρες ; 
*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ¶γιος Γεώργιος...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43203


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι ωραια ειναι η φωτο σου..
 Υ.Γ εργι δες και εσυ που θες ασπρες φολιες :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό που μπορώ να πω στα σίγουρα είναι πως οι άγκυρες έχουν γδάρει-εξαφανίσει την άσπρη μπογιά!Πιθανώς να έτρεξε και σκουριά!Γιατί όχι δηλαδή?

----------


## Ergis

> Αυτό που μπορώ να πω στα σίγουρα είναι πως οι άγκυρες έχουν γδάρει-εξαφανίσει την άσπρη μπογιά!Πιθανώς να έτρεξε και σκουριά!Γιατί όχι δηλαδή?


νομιζω οτι ειναι πανεμορφο και οτι του παει πολυ το ασπρο...να σαι καλα Speed

----------


## Vortigern

Για το φιλο Ροσιναντε για τα φαντασματα που εψαχνε και δν εβρισκε...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43235

----------


## Ergis

kαμια φωτογραφια προφιλ δεν εχουμε;;;να δουμε πως φαινονται τα καινουρια παραθυρακια

----------


## Vortigern

> kαμια φωτογραφια προφιλ δεν εχουμε;;;να δουμε πως φαινονται τα καινουρια παραθυρακια


Ουουο περιμενε λιγο και θα δεις αναλυτικη παρουσιαση..!

----------


## Speedkiller

Aυτή σου κανει?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43246

----------


## Vortigern

> Aυτή σου κανει?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43246


 
Kαι που να τα δεις απο μεσα...

----------


## Ergis

> Aυτή σου κανει?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43246


 
AMAN!!!!!!νομιζω παραεγινε το κακο......

----------


## Vortigern

Λοιπον πρωτα απολα πριν δειτε τις φωτογραφιες θα ηθελα να σας πω οτι αμα θελεται αν συγκρινετε το πριν με το τωρα μπορειτε να πατε καποια ποστ πισω και να δειτε φωτογραφιες και απο τα 2 πλαινα καταστρωματα.

Εγω θα ξεκινησω με το δεξιο στο οποιο απο ενοιεο που ηταν χωριστικη με μια αλουμινενια κατασκευη και μια πορτα σε 2 σημεια.

Φωτο 1 
εδω ξεκιναμε απο πρυμα να ερχομαστε προς τα πλωρα....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43250
Ανοιγοντας την πορτα που εβαλαν για να μπορεις να πας στο αλλο σημειο
βλεπουμε αλλου ειδους σχεδια καθως πρωτα απολα φαινετε καθαρα οτι στην πρωτη που ειχε ταπιτα βαλανε ενα αλλο πρασινο πλαστικο ενω μετα το χωρισμα μπηκε ξυλο κατω.Επισης 3 νεα μεγαλα παραθυρα.... 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43251

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43254

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43253

Ακομα στον τυχο εγινε μια διακοσμιση με θαλλασα και ενα δελφινακι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43252

----------


## Vortigern

Μεταφερομαστε στα αριστερα...και βλεπουμε αλλες αλλαγες,οπως μπαινεις βλεπεις τον ταπιτα που ειχε κατω και κατι τραπεζακια που προστεθηκαν 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43258

Ανοιγουμε την πορτα για να περασουμε στο αλλο και βλεπουμε αυτη τη χλιδα να το πω?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43255

Και τελος τα παραθυρα που ανοιξαν,ενας ηλιος που κοσμη τον τοιχο και 2 ωραιες ξαπλωστρες για 2.... :Very Happy: 


Στα αρνητηκα θα βαλω οτι ακριβω εισητηριο για Μηλο απο Σιφνο( 15 ¤) ενω την ιδια ωρα ο Κοραης 13¤ 1,30 ωρα για Μηλο οπως και το Αγιος Γεωργιος ,Κεντερης 7.90¤ ο οποιος αγγιζει και τις 2 ωρες για Μηλο και τα ταχυπλοα που θελουν 50 λεπτα για να πανε Μηλο 13,50¤ το εισητηριο....Επισης κατι αλλο αυτα τα πλαινα καταστρωματα πρεπει να εγιναν Α θεση αφου σημερα που καθωμασταν μας εδιωξαν...

Αυτα ειχα να πω οριστε χορταστε τον νεο Αγιο Γεωργιο....φωτογραφιες του Αγιου θα περιμενε καμποσο για πρωτα γκαλερυ και μετα εδω....Καλη σας μερα... :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43256

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43257

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43259

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μου αρέσει πάαααααααρααααααα μα πάααααααααααααραααααααααα πολύ!!!!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά έγινε στο πλοίο!!!!!Πραγματικά!!!!!!!
Μπράβο Vorti για τις υπέροχες φωτό!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Θάνο είσαι φανταστικός! Χαίρομαι με αυτήν την εξέλιξη και την περαιτέρω βελτίωση του ήδη αναβαθμισένου πλοίου (συγκριτικά με τα αδελφά του). Είναι μια προσπάθεια που αξίζει να την σχολιάσουμε γιατί αναβαθμίζει την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών στις Δ Κυκλάδες. Εδώ ο ανταγωνισμός έπιασε τόπο.

----------


## gtogias

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43255
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43259


Όλα τα λεφτά τα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα. Σύμβολο (πλέον) άλλης εποχής. Τώρα για το κόστος του εισιτηρίου τι να πει κανείς..

----------


## Vortigern

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ.Αφιερωμενες σε εσας αυτες οι παρακατω φωτογραφιες.Φρεσκοβαμενος και ομορφως με τσιμινιερα που αγγιζει τα χρωματα τις ΣΜ!

2 στην Σιφνο    (και εδω)

Και μια στη Μηλο

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιους εσωτερικους χωρους εχει  και δεν του το χα.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μαραβο vortigern ωραια δουλια σε ευχαριστω πολλι!!

----------


## Rocinante

Θανο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την κινηση σου να θυμηθεις και να φωτογραφησεις τα φαντασματα. Αψογος.

----------


## leonidas

Πραγματικα λαμπει το βαπορι!
Μια καλη κινηση απο την εταιρια για μια μικρη ανακαινηση του πλοιου.
Μπραβο και παλι Θανοοο! :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Εγω την κακία μου θα την πώ.
Δεν μαρεσουν ετσι οπως εγιναν τα πλαινά καταστρώματα.
Αλλο στυλ στο ενα ,αλλο στο άλλο...
Διπλα στο ασπρο παγκάκι κοπανάμε και καμμιά μαυρη καρεκλίτσα,ζωγραφίζουμε και ενα δελφινακι..
Καποια σημεια έγιναν ωραία αλλα ολα μαζί δεν νομίζουν οτι δένουν.
Μου θυμίζει καφετέρια που ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν έχει λεφτά για πλήρη ανακαίνιση και αλλάζει λιγο εδω και λίγο παραπέρα.
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος φυσικά διοτι μόνο απο φώτο δεν γίνεται να βγάλεις πραγματικό συμπερασμα

----------


## Ergis

> Εγω την κακία μου θα την πώ.
> Δεν μαρεσουν ετσι οπως εγιναν τα πλαινά καταστρώματα.
> Αλλο στυλ στο ενα ,αλλο στο άλλο...
> Διπλα στο ασπρο παγκάκι κοπανάμε και καμμιά μαυρη καρεκλίτσα,ζωγραφίζουμε και ενα δελφινακι..
> Καποια σημεια έγιναν ωραία αλλα ολα μαζί δεν νομίζουν οτι δένουν.
> Μου θυμίζει καφετέρια που ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν έχει λεφτά για πλήρη ανακαίνιση και αλλάζει λιγο εδω και λίγο παραπέρα.
> Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος φυσικά διοτι μόνο απο φώτο δεν γίνεται να βγάλεις πραγματικό συμπερασμα


μαζι σου sylver!!!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Εγω την κακία μου θα την πώ.
> Δεν μαρεσουν ετσι οπως εγιναν τα πλαινά καταστρώματα.
> Αλλο στυλ στο ενα ,αλλο στο άλλο...
> Διπλα στο ασπρο παγκάκι κοπανάμε και καμμιά μαυρη καρεκλίτσα,ζωγραφίζουμε και ενα δελφινακι..
> Καποια σημεια έγιναν ωραία αλλα ολα μαζί δεν νομίζουν οτι δένουν.
> Μου θυμίζει καφετέρια που ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν έχει λεφτά για πλήρη ανακαίνιση και αλλάζει λιγο εδω και λίγο παραπέρα.
> Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος φυσικά διοτι μόνο απο φώτο δεν γίνεται να βγάλεις πραγματικό συμπερασμα


Συμφωνώ και γω φίλε sylver23!!

----------


## Leo

Απο την "μπίχλα" και την ασουλουπωσιά που έχουν τα αδελφά του, θεωρώ ότι είναι κλάσεις ανώτερος ο Αη Γιώργης. Αν μην τι άλλο είναι καθαρό και περιποιημένο με χώρους ευχάριστους για τον επιβάτη. Θεωρώ ότι τα σχόλια του Sylver23, είναι μάλλον άτοπα.... και λίγο τραβηγμένα.

----------


## φανούλα

Αν και λυπάμαι που το λέω πάρα πολύ, έχει δίκιο ο Λέο για τα αδελφάκια του Γιώργη :Sad: . Προσωπικά όμως θα μου άρεσε οι τάπιτες να ήταν ίδιοι και στις δύο πλευρές δηλαδή και οι δύο καινούργιοι και να μην άνοιγαν τα μπροστινά παράθυρα..όσο για την τιμή του εισητηρίου από κάπου πρέπει να βγάλουν αυτά που έδωσαν.

----------


## Vortigern

> Απο την "μπίχλα" και την ασουλουπωσιά που έχουν τα αδελφά του, θεωρώ ότι είναι κλάσεις ανώτερος ο Αη Γιώργης. Αν μην τι άλλο είναι καθαρό και περιποιημένο με χώρους ευχάριστους για τον επιβάτη. Θεωρώ ότι τα σχόλια του Sylver23, είναι μάλλον άτοπα.... και λίγο τραβηγμένα.


Συμφωνο μαζι σου Λεο και θελω να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο.Το πλοιο πλεον εχει και εναν ανταγωνιστη διπλα του ο οποιος ανταγωνιστης ειναι πολυ πιο ανωτερος σε χωρους και ειδη τον προτιμανε παρα πολλοι οποτε για να μην χασει το μεριδιο του καλα καλα επρεπε να γινουν καποιες αλλαγες για να προσαρμοστι το πλοιο οσο δυνατον στις απαιτησεις του σημερινου κοσμου.Οποτε ας το χαρουμε ετσι οπως ειναι παρα να φυγει για λιμανια ξενα....

Φανουλα οι τιμες εδω και 2 χρονια τουλαχιστον ετσι ειναι....

----------


## sylver23

Δεν λεω οτι δεν το προτιμω και εγω απο τα αδελφια του.Ουτε οτι δεν σουλουπωθηκε.
Αλλα λιγο μπερδεμενα τα πραγματα τα εκαναν.Αυτο δεν μαρεσει.
Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω κραταω επιφυλαξεις γιατι δεν μπορω να κρινω μονο απο τις φωτο

----------


## Panos80

Ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια. Οταν το πλοιο ηταν στις δοξες του και εκανε παροναξια (ειτε ως απολλων εξπρες2 επι Βεντουρη, ειτε ως παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη επι Αγαπητου), με τι ταχυτητα πηγαινε; Το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι εκανε τη παρο 5 ωρες νταν ειτε ειχε μποφωρια ειτε οχι.

----------


## plori

> Συμφωνο μαζι σου Λεο και θελω να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο.Το πλοιο πλεον εχει και εναν ανταγωνιστη διπλα του ο οποιος ανταγωνιστης ειναι πολυ πιο ανωτερος σε χωρους και ειδη τον προτιμανε παρα πολλοι οποτε για να μην χασει το μεριδιο του καλα καλα επρεπε να γινουν καποιες αλλαγες για να προσαρμοστι το πλοιο οσο δυνατον στις απαιτησεις του σημερινου κοσμου.Οποτε ας το χαρουμε ετσι οπως ειναι παρα να φυγει για λιμανια ξενα....
> 
> Φανουλα οι τιμες εδω και 2 χρονια τουλαχιστον ετσι ειναι....


 Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου οτι έπρεπε να κάνει κάποιες αλλαγές λόγω ανταγωνισμού αλλά μην ξεχνάμε οτι πάντα τα βαπόρια του Βεντούρη ήταν πολύ προσεχμένα αλλά το βασικό στον ανταγωνισμό της γραμμής είναι η ταχύτητα και σε αυτό μέχρι στιγμής ο ¶γιος περνάει τον Κοραή.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια. Οταν το πλοιο ηταν στις δοξες του και εκανε παροναξια (ειτε ως απολλων εξπρες2 επι Βεντουρη, ειτε ως παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη επι Αγαπητου), με τι ταχυτητα πηγαινε; Το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι εκανε τη παρο 5 ωρες νταν ειτε ειχε μποφωρια ειτε οχι.


Στις δόξες του δεν πρέπει να έβγαζε παραπάνω από 19-20 μίλια......και νομίζω 5:30 ώρες ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω έκανε την Πάρο.....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Στις δόξες του δεν πρέπει να έβγαζε παραπάνω από 19-20 μίλια......και νομίζω 5:30 ώρες ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω έκανε την Πάρο.....


Εγω απο οτι θιμαμε διλαδι μου εχουν πει γιατι ημουν και μικρος τοτε εβγαζε καπου 19 κανονικι και μεγιστι 21 διλαδι απο οτι καταλαβενεται τα 19,5 που βγαζει ειναι και η κοφτες το τερμα τις μιχανις αυτο βεβαια  ειναι και πολλι επικινδινο να πεταξουν καπακια η μιχανες.. (χτιπα ξιλο να παθει τιποτα ο γιωργις μας και τι θα κανουμε μετα ) Αυτα τα μιλια που βλεπουμε αυτε τις μερες μια χαρα ειναι για να μιν πω πολλα εξαλου βλεπετε και τα αδερφακια του τι βγαζουν τωρα μεγιστι...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ναι κάπου εκεί κυμμενοταν οι ταχυτητες και των 3 αδελφων......

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ναι κάπου εκεί κυμμενοταν οι ταχυτητες και των 3 αδελφων......


Βεβαια αλα τωρα βλεπουμε οτι ο γεωργιος ειναι ο πιο σιντριμενος και απο τα 3 οχι τελια σιντιριμενο οπος πρεπει αλα ενταξει καλα ειναι τι να κανουμε να πουμε στο βεντουρι καντο ετσι αφου κανεις εφοπλιστις δεν δενεται με τα βαπορι σινεσθιματικα ολα για το χριμα γινονται ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DAFEL

ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΛΦΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ  ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΟΥΡΤΟΥΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ

----------


## Panos80

> Στις δόξες του δεν πρέπει να έβγαζε παραπάνω από 19-20 μίλια......και νομίζω 5:30 ώρες ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω έκανε την Πάρο.....


 Ειμαι σιγουρος για τις 5 ωρες. Αργοτερα επι hellas ferries επεσε και εκανε 5 1/2 ωρες.

----------


## Vortigern

> ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΛΦΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΟΥΡΤΟΥΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ


Ριχτε τις τιμες γιατι το χασατε το παιχνιδι με τις αλλαγες που ερχονται!και μη ρωτησετε τη αλλαγες ,θα δειτε σε λιγο καιρο

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Vorti θα κατέβει κανένα Μπλουσταράκι?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Vorti θα κατέβει κανένα Μπλουσταράκι?



Adamantios Korais αν κατάλαβα καλά...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ε ο Αδαμάντιος είναι ήδη στην γραμμή.....αλλά έχει ένα θέμα ταχύτητας.....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ε ο Αδαμάντιος είναι ήδη στην γραμμή.....αλλά έχει ένα θέμα ταχύτητας.....


Το οποίο θέμα θα διορθωθεί....σόρυ για το off... :Sad:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πώς?Κατ'αρχάς από πού προήλθε? Παροναξία όταν ήταν χτύπαγε άνετα 18,5.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ε ο Αδαμάντιος είναι ήδη στην γραμμή.....αλλά έχει ένα θέμα ταχύτητας.....



Νομίζω εννοεί πως θα γίνουν αλλαγές κ στον τομέα αυτο...Αλλα αν θέλει ας το ξεκαθαρίσει ο Vortigern...Μην κάνω εγώ το δικηγόρο... :Razz:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Νομίζω εννοεί πως θα γίνουν αλλαγές κ στον τομέα αυτο...Αλλα αν θέλει ας το ξεκαθαρίσει ο Vortigern...Μην κάνω εγώ το δικηγόρο...


Σωστός.....

----------


## capten4

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ, ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ* ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ, ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ....ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟΝ "ΑΓΙΟ" ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ...ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΟΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ...

----------


## tolis milos

καλησπερα! Ξερει κανεισ γιατι το πλοιο ειναι ακομα στην Κιμωλο?

----------


## Vortigern

Εγω δν θα πω ακομα τιποτα θα περιμενω λιγο ακομα.Οσο για το μπλουσταρακι που ειπε ο Γιωργος αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα το οποιο θα παιξει απο τον Νοεμβριο.Τελος το off topic....

----------


## Vortigern

2 φωτο του πλοιο στη Μηλο αφιερωμενες στον Τολης Μηλος

Μια με το φως τις ημερας 


και μια την νυχτα

----------


## Vortigern

Mα γιατι εχει σταματηση στην Κιμωλο?Τι συμβαινη εχθες παλι το ειδα να σερνεται καποια στιγμη με 15.6.Το Σπηντραννερ 4 που θα περασει και απο Κιμωλο που θα δεσει?

----------


## sg3

φιλε vortigern οταν λες για μπλου σταρ τι εννοεις?για πες μας να χαρουμε!θα δουμε το ιθακη ή το σουπερφερι? :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> φιλε vortigern οταν λες για μπλου σταρ τι εννοεις?για πες μας να χαρουμε!θα δουμε το ιθακη ή το σουπερφερι?


 
Παμε σε αυτο το θεμα να συνεχισουμε φιλε την κουβεντα μας....

Σου εχω απαντηση εδω

----------


## sg3

οταν λες ενα απο τα δυο θεματα παιζει τι εννοεις?

----------


## Vortigern

Το Aγιος Γεωργιος αυτη τη στιγμη εχει αγκυροβολιση στο Στενο Μηλου-Κιμωλου.

----------


## hayabusa

*για ποιό λόγο άραγε ;*

----------


## φανούλα

Βρε μπας και το ais κάνει κανένα παιχνιδάκι με τον ¶γιο??

----------


## Vortigern

> Βρε μπας και το ais κάνει κανένα παιχνιδάκι με τον ¶γιο??


Δν νομιζω φανουλα.Σαββατο σημερα επρεπε στις 1 να ηταν Σιφνο ερχομενο απο Πειραια.

----------


## Panos80

Τον ματιασαμε τον αγιο μου φαινεται.

----------


## Vortigern

Tωρα που ειδα στο openseas σημερα ουτε δρομολογιο απο Πειραια εχει αλλα ουτε για Πειραια.Γιατι?

----------


## φανούλα

:Confused:  Μία είναι η λύση, ένα τηλεφωνάκι στο λιμεναρχείο αν θέλετε!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Μία είναι η λύση, ένα τηλεφωνάκι στο λιμεναρχείο αν θέλετε!!


Eγω με τιποτα.Μα με τιποτα ομως.!!

----------


## plori

Μήπως σχετίζεται με το πανυγήρι των Αγίων Πάντων στην Μήλο ή μήπως έχουν μνημόσυνο της κυρίας Βεντούρη στην Κίμωλο.Λέω μήπως διότι χτές ήταν μέσα στο πλοίο ο Μητροπολίτης Σύρου.

----------


## Vortigern

> Μήπως σχετίζεται με το πανυγήρι των Αγίων Πάντων στην Μήλο ή μήπως έχουν μνημόσυνο της κυρίας Βεντούρη στην Κίμωλο.Λέω μήπως διότι χτές ήταν μέσα στο πλοίο ο Μητροπολίτης Σύρου.


 
Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε μπορει και να υσχιει!

----------


## tolis milos

ευχαριστω πολυ vorti για τισ ομορφες φωτο σου! το πλοιο ειναι για το μνημοσυνο εκει!

----------


## Panos80

O Αγιος γυρναει πειραια αυτη τη στιγμη με 19,1!!!

----------


## hsw

> O Αγιος γυρναει πειραια αυτη τη στιγμη με 19,1!!!


19,7!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> 19,7!!!


Αυτα ειναι ελα.. μπορεις και 20!!

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ 20

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ 20


Ναι το ξερω οτι μπορει και τα εχει και 20 και μπορει και τα 21 δεν ξερω ομος αν τι βγαλει το καλοκαιρι αμα το πιγενουν ετσι...

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Ναι το ξερω οτι μπορει και τα εχει και 20 και μπορει και τα 21 δεν ξερω ομος αν τι βγαλει το καλοκαιρι αμα το πιγενουν ετσι...


Πολυ καλά τα λές φίλε Αιολε!! Νομίζω οτι το πιέζουν υπερβολικά και δεν είναι και κανένα νεό βαποράκι!!Τα έχει τα χρόνια του!!

----------


## Vortigern

Tαχυτητες εντυπωσιασμου....

----------


## Speedkiller

Φωταγωγημένος στον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43775

----------


## opelmanos

> Φωταγωγημένος στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43775


Τέλεια η φωτό φίλε Κώστα ΠΟΛΥ ωραίο με τα λαμπάκια

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Φωταγωγημένος στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43775


Πω πω τελιος ο αγιος μας σε ευχαριστω πολλι :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

ΚΟΥΚΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ !! ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΕΓΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΝΕ, ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΚΟΥΚΛΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ !! ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΕΓΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΝΕ, ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ...


Για τιν ταχιτιτα του μιλας ??Και βεβαια και περνουν η χανουν δρομο με τα ρευματα μπορει ακομα 1 μιλι κατο η 1 μιλι πανω να παρει οτι και να ειναι αυτο μικρο η μεγαλο..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B ¶γιος Γεώργιος...* ¶φιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 14 Ιουνίου 2009.

DSCN1258.jpg

DSCN1259.jpg

DSCN1260.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B ¶γιος Γεώργιος...* Πειραιάς 14 Ιουνίου 2009... 

DSCN1261.jpg

DSCN1264.jpg

DSCN1267.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Xρυσο AGIOS GEORGIOS απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON φοβερες φωτο

----------


## SpyrosB

> Λοιπον πρωτα απολα πριν δειτε τις φωτογραφιες θα ηθελα να σας πω οτι αμα θελεται αν συγκρινετε το πριν με το τωρα μπορειτε να πατε καποια ποστ πισω και να δειτε φωτογραφιες και απο τα 2 πλαινα καταστρωματα.
> 
> Εγω θα ξεκινησω με το δεξιο στο οποιο απο ενοιεο που ηταν χωριστικη με μια αλουμινενια κατασκευη και μια πορτα σε 2 σημεια.
> 
> Φωτο 1 
> εδω ξεκιναμε απο πρυμα να ερχομαστε προς τα πλωρα....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43250




Μονο εμένα μου φάνηκε περίεργη η τοποθέτηση οικιακών κλιματιστικών σε πλοίο και με τους απο κάτω τι γίνεται όταν αυτά δουλευουν;

----------


## giannisk88

> Μονο εμένα μου φάνηκε περίεργη η τοποθέτηση οικιακών κλιματιστικών σε πλοίο και με τους απο κάτω τι γίνεται όταν αυτά δουλευουν;


Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορα που το βλέπω αυτό, πρώτη φορα το είδα στα high speed της HSW και αργότερα και σε άλλα πλοία. ΑΝ παρατηρήσεις στο παρόν η αποχετευση της εξωτερικης μονάδας (το σωληνάκι που λέμε κοινώς) πάει σε συγκεκριμένη υποδοχή οπου μαζευονται προφανώς το νερό απο όλες τις αποχευτεσεις και πάει κάπου..Δηλαδή δεν πέφτει στη πλάτη εκείνων οπου θα κάθονται απο κάτω, απο άποψη θορύβου δεν ξεσηκώνουν και το κόσμο οπότε ολα καλα!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορα που το βλέπω αυτό, πρώτη φορα το είδα στα high speed της HSW και αργότερα και σε άλλα πλοία. ΑΝ παρατηρήσεις στο παρόν η αποχετευση της εξωτερικης μονάδας (το σωληνάκι που λέμε κοινώς) πάει σε συγκεκριμένη υποδοχή οπου μαζευονται προφανώς το νερό απο όλες τις αποχευτεσεις και πάει κάπου..Δηλαδή δεν πέφτει στη πλάτη εκείνων οπου θα κάθονται απο κάτω, απο άποψη θορύβου δεν ξεσηκώνουν και το κόσμο οπότε ολα καλα!!


Ναι, αλλά βγάζει φοβερή ζέστη όλο αυτό το κουτί...!! Δεν λούζονται, αλλά ζεσταίνονται!! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

> Ναι, αλλά βγάζει φοβερή ζέστη όλο αυτό το κουτί...!! Δεν λούζονται, αλλά ζεσταίνονται!!


Η ζέστη πηγαίνει ευθεία και προς τα κάτω σε μεγάλη αποσταση αρα αν παρατηρήσεις κατω απο τις μονάδες δεν υπάρχουν παγκάκια ή καθίσματα, δεξια και αριστερα υπάρχουν!! :Wink: 
(offtopic)

----------


## Vortigern

Για να μη λεται οτι δν μοτ αρεσει και το καραβι..

Αφιερωμενο σε ολους 


και ποιο πολυ στο φιλο Dafel μη νομιζει οτι του κραταω καποια κακια.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44310

----------


## ADVAN

καλησπερα σε ολους προκειτε να παω διακοπεσ στη σεριφο με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θελω να μου πειτε την γνωμησ σασ ειναι παλαιο πλοιο αλλα καλα κρατει η θα μασ αφησει στη μεση τυπου αγουδημου??
ευχαριστω

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> καλησπερα σε ολους προκειτε να παω διακοπεσ στη σεριφο με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θελω να μου πειτε την γνωμησ σασ ειναι παλαιο πλοιο αλλα καλα κρατει η θα μασ αφησει στη μεση τυπου αγουδημου??
> ευχαριστω


Αν ειναι καλο λεει και το ρωτας βαπορας με τα ολα του 19 μιλια ταχιτιτα σαλονια ανκενισμενα και καλι σιμπεριφορα στη θαλασσα αυτα για ενα απλο επιβατι απ οτι καταλαβα..

----------


## Vortigern

Eγω θα σου πω καλο ταξιδι τιποτα μη φοβασε και φερε υλικο απο Σεριφο.!

----------


## tolis milos

Το Αγιος Γεωργιος στην απογευματινη του αφιξη στο λιμανι του Πειραια 14-06-09
κθαλ_00002.jpg

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο άλλα νομίζω πως η εταιρεία το έχει παρακάνει!!
Τις προάλλες ταξίδεψαν με το πλοίο ο πατέρας μου με το αδελφό του!Και οι δύο ναυτικοί πολλά χρόνια στα ποντοπόρα!! Κυριακή λοιπόν και δεν υπήρχε εισητηριο μιωμένο του ΝΑΤ δηλάδή!! Και αυτό γίνεται αν δεν κάνω λάθως Παρασκευή έως Κυριακή! Τις ημέρες με πολύ κόσμο και καλά!! Του έβγαλα λοιπόν οικονομικό εισητήριο άλλα ο ανθρωπός ήθελε να καθίσει στις αεροπορικές( κόσμο δεν είχε πολύ). Ο ανθρώπος μη γνωρίζοντας πήγε να καθίσει και δεν τον άφησαν έπρεπε να πληρώσει τη διαφορά.Τελικά την πλήρωσε και τι να κανει!! Από οτι μου είπαν περισσότερο έκανε η χαρτούρα από οτι κόστιζε η διαφορά. Αυτό είναι απλώς ένα παράπονο! Το πλοίο είναι μια χαρά αλλά από ένα σημείο και πέρα είναι εκμετάλευση νομίζω. Πολύ ακριβό το εισητήριο σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει.

----------


## Vortigern

Μεχρι και 19.1 το Αγιος Γεωργιος σημερα.Ελπιζω αυτες τις ταχυτητες να τις κρατησει και το χειμωνα...

----------


## Ergis

σημερα τα τσιτωσαν ολα....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Μεχρι και 19.1 το Αγιος Γεωργιος σημερα.Ελπιζω αυτες τις ταχυτητες να τις κρατησει και το χειμωνα...


Τωρα το χειμονα κατα πασα πιθανοτιτα θα τις κρατισει γιατι εχει και αναγονιστι τον ιδιον δινατοτιτον περιπου αν το παρουμε σαν απλι επιβατες...:wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ;

----------


## giorgos....

χθεσινή αναχώρηση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ απο Πειραιά..

P6170030.jpg

P6170031.jpg

P6170044.jpg

P6170057.jpg

αφιερωμένες σε όλους....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> χθεσινή αναχώρηση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ απο Πειραιά..
> 
> P6170030.jpg
> 
> P6170031.jpg
> 
> P6170044.jpg
> 
> P6170057.jpg
> ...


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελισ ειναι η φωτο σου...αλα παιδια οπος βλεπετε και εσεις το βαπορι ειναι 10 μερες περιπου μετα το βαψιμο στις φολιες και ειδι εχει γεμισι σκουρια πρεπει να του κανουν εκει ενα φρεσκαρισματακι και κατι αλο που προσεξα ο μισος καταπλτις ειναι αβαφτος η ειναι απο το μολο που ανεβοκατεβενι??

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελισ ειναι η φωτο σου...αλα παιδια οπος βλεπετε και εσεις το βαπορι ειναι 10 μερες περιπου μετα το βαψιμο στις φολιες και ειδι εχει γεμισι σκουρια πρεπει να του κανουν εκει ενα φρεσκαρισματακι και κατι αλο που προσεξα ο μισος καταπλτις ειναι αβαφτος η ειναι απο το μολο που ανεβοκατεβενι??


Αλα ναι τωρα που το προσεξα καλιτερα ειναι αβαφτος :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελισ ειναι η φωτο σου...αλα παιδια οπος βλεπετε και εσεις το βαπορι ειναι 10 μερες περιπου μετα το βαψιμο στις φολιες και ειδι εχει γεμισι σκουρια πρεπει να του κανουν εκει ενα φρεσκαρισματακι και κατι αλο που προσεξα ο μισος καταπλτις ειναι αβαφτος η ειναι απο το μολο που ανεβοκατεβενι??


Ειναι απο το μολο που ανεβοκατεβενει.Οσο για τις φωλιες δν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αφου η αγκυρες απο τις τριβες βγαζουν την μπογια,εκτος και αν ειναι τρεξιματα σκουριας που δν το νομιζο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ειναι απο το μολο που ανεβοκατεβενει.Οσο για τις φωλιες δν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αφου η αγκυρες απο τις τριβες βγαζουν την μπογια,εκτος και αν ειναι τρεξιματα σκουριας που δν το νομιζο


Για πρσεξετον τον καταπελτι λιγο και θα δεις πανω πανω ενα κοματι δεν εχει βαφτει καθολου..και γω για τις φολιες λεω αυτο οτι εχει τρεξει σκουρια αλα εχει και λιγο γδαρσιμο αμα προσεξεις καλα θα το καταλαβεις:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Για πρσεξετον τον καταπελτι λιγο και θα δεις πανω πανω ενα κοματι δεν εχει βαφτει καθολου..και γω για τις φολιες λεω αυτο οτι εχει τρεξει σκουρια αλα εχει και λιγο γδαρσιμο αμα προσεξεις καλα θα το καταλαβεις:wink:


Σου ειπα ο καταπελτης ηταν βαμενος αλλα απο το τριψε τριψε στο μολο εφυγε η μπογια.Οσο για τις φωλιες σου ειπα οτι ακριβως οτι λες και εσυ για το γδαρσιμο ,αμα το βαψουν παλι το ιδιο θα ξαναγινει...

----------


## Speedkiller

Για να μην τσακώνεστε να πω πως για τον καταπέλτη έχει δίκιο ο Aiolos kenteris II πως δεν έχει βαφτεί ενώ για τις φωλιές πως η μπογιά έχει φύγει κ θα ξαναφύγει εάν βαφτεί!Πάντως σε καμια απ τις 2 περιπτώσεις δεν έγινε κ κάτι σημαντικό!

----------


## tolis milos

> Σου ειπα ο καταπελτης ηταν βαμενος αλλα απο το τριψε τριψε στο μολο εφυγε η μπογια.Οσο για τις φωλιες σου ειπα οτι ακριβως οτι λες και εσυ για το γδαρσιμο ,αμα το βαψουν παλι το ιδιο θα ξαναγινει...


 ο καταπελτης ειναι βαμενος αλλα ειναι το πρωτο σημειο του πλοιου που φθηρετε αμεσως και ειναι απολυτα λογικο (το πλοιο ειναι βαμενο με σπραι)!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σου ειπα ο καταπελτης ηταν βαμενος αλλα απο το τριψε τριψε στο μολο εφυγε η μπογια.Οσο για τις φωλιες σου ειπα οτι ακριβως οτι λες και εσυ για το γδαρσιμο ,αμα το βαψουν παλι το ιδιο θα ξαναγινει...


Τωρα δεν θελω να επιμινω για τον καταπελτι αλα τα σιμαδεια αυτα δεν μιαζουν για πολλι τριψιμο στο μολο αν εχει καπιος καμια φωτο φετινι απο κοντα με βαμενο καταπελτι ας τιν ανεβασι να τι δουμε να σιγουρευτουμε ...

----------


## sylver23

Βρε παιδια ,βαφτηκε -δεν βαφτηκε ποια η διαφορα???
Γεμισατε 2 σελιδες με το ανουσιο και ασημαντο αυτο θεμα

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βρε παιδια ,βαφτηκε -δεν βαφτηκε ποια η διαφορα???
> Γεμισατε 2 σελιδες με το ανουσιο και ασημαντο αυτο θεμα



Εμ αφού δε βάφτηκε λέμεεε.... :Razz: :mrgreen:Ιδού και οι απόδειξη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44521

----------


## Vortigern

Ο καταπλετης ειχε βαφτη και φθαρθικε.το ληγω εδω.Δειτε και περσυνες φωτογραφιες να δειτε οτι παντα εκει τρωγετε η μπογια.

Speedkiller δες τη φωτο σου και δες και του Γιωργου στη δικια σου ειναι βαμενος ποιο πολυ αποτι στου Γιωργου

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Εμ αφού δε βάφτηκε λέμεεε....:mrgreen:Ιδού και οι απόδειξη!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44521


Τελικα ειχα δικιο δεν βαφτικε :Wink:  Θα τελιοσε μαλον η μπογια :Razz: 




> Ο καταπλετης ειχε βαφτη και φθαρθικε.το ληγω εδω.Δειτε και περσυνες φωτογραφιες να δειτε οτι παντα εκει τρωγετε η μπογια.


Οκ vorti δεν θα τσακοθουμε κιολας για ενα καταπελι βαφτικε η δεν βαφτικε ..

----------


## giannisk88

> Εμ αφού δε βάφτηκε λέμεεε....:mrgreen:Ιδού και οι απόδειξη!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44521


Χαχα παντου επίκαιρος ο speed!!!

----------


## sylver23

Κωστα ειπα και παραπανω οτι ειτε βάφτηκε είτε δεν βάφτηκε δεν υπάρχει κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά ωστε να χρειάζεται τόση συζήτηση.
Φωτο έχω και εγω απο τον δεξαμενισμό και όντως δεν είναι βαμμένος.Αλλα μην κολλαμε εκει..παμε παρακατω

----------


## Vortigern

Kαντε μια συγκριση σας παρακαλω

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44593

----------


## giannisk88

> Kαντε μια συγκριση σας παρακαλω
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44593


Εγω δε θα ήθελα να συγκρινω απλα να πω οτι με ολη αυτή τη κουβέντα (χωρις κάποια ουσία κατα βάθος τελικά) ανέβηκαν 2 φοβερες φωτογραφίες, η πρώτη τη σχολίασα ήδη τη δευτερη του Θάνου τη σχολιάζω τωρα!! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## giorgos....

επιδή γεμίσαμε 2 σελίδες σχεδόν με το άν είναι βαμένος ο καταπέλτης ή όχι, άν έχει κάποιος φώτο απο τη μέρα που βγήκε απο τη δεξαμενή ή απο την πρώτη άφιξη στα νησιά ας την ανεβάσει να δούμε..

----------


## giannisk88

> επιδή γεμίσαμε 2 σελίδες σχεδόν με το άν είναι βαμένος ο καταπέλτης ή όχι, άν έχει κάποιος φώτο απο τη μέρα που βγήκε απο τη δεξαμενή ή απο την πρώτη άφιξη στα νησιά ας την ανεβάσει να δούμε..


Ειπαμε τελοοοοοοοοοος!!!
Ειδαμε φωτο απο το δεξαμενισμό μετα το δεξαμενισμο πριν το δεξαμενισμο ε ελεος!!!Ενταξει με το καταπέλτη!!!

----------


## giorgos....

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ....

νυχτερινό ρεμέτζο 
P4260888.jpg

P4260899.jpg

P4260920.jpg

P4260946.jpg

P4260995.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ανάποδα....
P4261015.jpg

μία κλωτσιά πρόσω..
P4261025.jpg

νέτα..
P4261046.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερίνή πλησιάζοντας τον Πειραιά... :Smile: 
Εργη μάλλον "πολύ" κράτησαν οι άσπρες φωλιές....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45184

----------


## plori

Τέτοιο καμάρι βαποριού δεν θα ξαναγίνει.ΤΕΛΕΙΟ:lol:

----------


## Vortigern

> Τέτοιο καμάρι βαποριού δεν θα ξαναγίνει.ΤΕΛΕΙΟ:lol:


Συμφωνο μαζι σου και λεω οτι γενικα αυτη η συγκεκριμενη σειρα-φινετσα!Για μενα οι ομορφοτερες τσιμινιερες που υπηρχαν ποτε!

----------


## plori

Επίσης το πλοίο μας θυμίζει τη παλιές καλές εποχές και εννοώ την ταχύτητα του.Μπράβο του.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Επίσης το πλοίο μας θυμίζει τη παλιές καλές εποχές και εννοώ την ταχύτητα του.Μπράβο του.....


To θεμα ειναι αυτες οι ταχυτητες να μεινουν και το χειμωνα που πιστευω οτι θα μεινουν .

----------


## plori

Το ελπίζω...... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Πληροφοριες μου λενε οτι χαλασε παλι το τουρμπο στο πλοιο και σερνοταν με 13 μιλια.Τωρα το κλεισανε το ΑΙΣ

----------


## Ergis

> Σημερίνή πλησιάζοντας τον Πειραιά...
> Εργη μάλλον "πολύ" κράτησαν οι άσπρες φωλιές....
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45184


κριμα κριμα.....λες και η μπλε σκουρια θα ειναι καλυτερη....

----------


## Vortigern

Η βλαβη πρεπει να επιδιορθωθηκε αφου κοντα στη Μηλο ταξιδευε και παλι με 17 μιλια.Παρα πολυ ωραια

----------


## Νικόλας

φρέσκο πράμα μόλις γύρισα !!
ας δούμε τον άγιο σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι μας !! :Very Happy: 
στον Vortigern,giorgos... , και σε όποιον αγαπάει το πλοίο !!
P6260013.jpg
P6260017.jpg
P6260018.jpg
P6260019.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα.. Βαπόραρος όπως κι αν το δείς..

----------


## leonidas

Εξοδος απο το λιμανι του Πειραια
Για τον ΘΑΝΟ  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2224.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ εν πλώ....

P6170042.jpg

P6170050.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ εν πλώ....
> 
> P6170042.jpg
> 
> P6170050.jpg


 *Τελειες φωτο.Παιδια καλο ταξιδι με τον βαπορα αυριο!!!!!!!*
*καλα να περασετε!!!!*
*και πολες φωτο....*

----------


## cpt babis

> *Τελειες φωτο.Παιδια καλο ταξιδι με τον βαπορα αυριο!!!!!!!*
> *καλα να περασετε!!!!*
> *και πολες φωτο....*


 ακυρο νομιζα οτι ηταν σημερα....

----------


## giorgos....

θα έρθεις?

----------


## cpt babis

> θα έρθεις?


 Δυσκολο αλλα δεν το αποκλειω...

----------


## giorgos....

> Λοιπον καταρχας η παραμονη στα λιμανια του Κοραη σαφως ειναι μεγαλυτερη το εχω παρατηρηση.Ο λογος που ο κοσμος πλεον προτιμαει τον Κοραη ειναι:Καλυτερος σε χωρους και ομορφω εσωτερικα,ο Κοραης περνει ασυνοδευτες νταλικες ενω ο Αγιος οχι (δν ξερω αν τωρα εχει αρχιση να περνει ασυνοδευτες ο Αγιος).Χαμηλες τιμες ο Κοραης εστω και διαφορες μεχρι 4¤.Φοιτητηκο εισητηριο κατι που δν ειχε ο Αγιος δν ξερω αν απεκτησε.Οι συνταξιουχη του ΝΑΤ και στρατιοτες νομιζω ταξιδευουν ελευθερα ή υπαρχη καποια μειωση στο εισητηριο,στον Αγιο δν υσχιει κατι τετοιο.Και τελος μονο η Μηλος προτιμαει το Αγιος Γεωργιος αλλα δν ξερω γιατι



τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα που τα παρακολουθούσα μέχρι που έφτασαν μήλο, η διαφορά παραμονής στα λιμάνια ήταν απο ελάχιστη εώς μηδενική. άλλωστε το AIS μετράει την είσοδο και την έξοδο του πλοίου απο τα φανάρια.. όσο για τους λόγους που ο κόσμος προτιμάει τον Κοραή θα συμφωνήσω οτι είναι πιο όμορφο εσωτερικά. φυσιολογικό αν σκεφτείς οτι πρόκειται για πλοίο νεότερο απο τον ¶γιο και μετασκευασμένο πρόσφατα, για τις νταλίκες δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη γιατί δεν ξέρω. άν συμβαίνει αυτό τότε λάθος της VSL. οι τιμές του ¶γιου μειώθηκαν για τις μετακινήσεις ανάμεσα στα νησιά.. π.χ απο Σίφνο για Μήλο ήταν 15 ευρώ και αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στις online κρατήσεις θα δείς οτι πήγε στα 12 και νομίζω οτι μειώθηκαν και οι τιμές των αυτοκινήτων. το φοιτητικό ισχύει απο δευτέρα εώς πέμπτη και η έκπτωση για τους ναυτικούς ισχύει για όλες τις μέρες. για τους στρατιώτες δεν ξέρω αλλά άν δεν ισχύει η έκπτωση τότε είναι απαράδεκτο..

πάντως μια μικρή διαφορά τιμής είναι λογικό να υπάρχει όταν αυτή τη στιγμή ο ¶γιος κινείται με 18,2 και ο κοραής με 15,9.. :Confused: 
μιλάμε για 2,3 κόμβους διαφορά. δεν είναι καμία τεράστια αλλά όχι αμελητέα..

σόρυ captain αλλά ήδη είχα γράψει το μύνημα και είπα να μην το σβήσω..

----------


## Vortigern

> τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα που τα παρακολουθούσα μέχρι που έφτασαν μήλο, η διαφορά παραμονής στα λιμάνια ήταν απο ελάχιστη εώς μηδενική. άλλωστε το AIS μετράει την είσοδο και την έξοδο του πλοίου απο τα φανάρια.. όσο για τους λόγους που ο κόσμος προτιμάει τον Κοραή θα συμφωνήσω οτι είναι πιο όμορφο εσωτερικά. φυσιολογικό αν σκεφτείς οτι πρόκειται γαι πλοίο νεότερο απο τον ¶γιο και μετασκευασμένο πρόσφατα, για τις νταλίκες δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη γιατί δεν ξέρω. άν συμβαίνει αυτό τότε λάθος της VSL. οι τιμές του ¶γιου μειώθηκαν για τις μετακινήσεις ανάμεσα στα νησιά.. π.χ απο Σίφνο για Μήλο ήταν 15 ευρώ και αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στις online κρατήσεις θα δείς οτι πήγε στα 12 και νομίζω οτι μειώθηκαν και οι τιμές των αυτοκινήτων. το φοιτητικό ισχύει απο δευτέρα εώς πέμπτη και η έκπτωση για τους ναυτικούς ισχύει για όλες τις μέρες. για τους στρατιώτες δεν ξέρω αλλά άν ισχύει τότε είναι απαράδεκτο..
> 
> πάντως μια μικρή διαφορά τιμής είναι λογικό να υπάρχει όταν αυτή τη στιγμή ο ¶γιος κινείται με 18,2 και ο κοραής με 15,9..
> μιλάμε για 2,3 κόμβους διαφορά. δεν είναι καμία τεράστια αλλά όχι αμελητέα..


Αν μειωσε τις τιμες τοτε μπραβο τον παραδεχομε.Αλλα αυτο για τους συνταξιουχους του ΝΑΤ ξερει καλα να μας πει ο Ροβινσονας μιας και εκανε ενα ταξιδι τωρα τελαυταια με τον Αγιο.Οσο για την ταχητυτα ενταξει τι να κανουμε.Και κατι ακομα αν υσχιει το φοιτητικο και παλι μπραβο γιατι τοσα χρονια δν ισχυε.Αυτα.

----------


## giorgos....

έχω την εντύπωση πως οι τιμές και οι εκπτώσεις άλλαξαν πρόσφατα..

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση γαι τα τιμολόγια του Αγ Γεωργίου συνεχίζεται εδώ.

----------


## Vortigern

> έχω την εντύπωση πως οι τιμές και οι εκπτώσεις άλλαξαν πρόσφατα..


Eνταξει τοτε αμα αλλαξαν προσφατα δν μπορουμε να ξερουμε

----------


## giorgos....

ξέρω οτι άλλαξαν αλλά νομίζω οτι έγεινε πρόσφατα.. θα το διαπιστώσουμε..

----------


## Vortigern

> ξέρω οτι άλλαξαν αλλά νομίζω οτι έγεινε πρόσφατα.. θα το διαπιστώσουμε..


 
ενταξει λοιπον

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Πριν περίπου ένα μήνα δεν υπηρχαν οι εκπτώσεις!! Τώρα πριν μια βδομάδα έβγαλε ο πατέρας μου ΝΑΤ Κυριακή μιωμένο!! ¨Αρα αλλαξαν!! Επρεπε!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαπως ετσι θα σκιζει σε 10 μερες ο Αgios Georgios το γαλαζιο του αιγαιου.Αφιερωμενο στον ΤSS APOLLON, Vortigern  και βεβαια Νικοs Maroulis για τον φιλοξενο και δημοκρατικο διαδυκτιακο αυτο τοπο. 

DSCN1101.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS ο καθρεπτης

DSCN1099.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγιος γεωργιος το νησι της ναυτικης οικογενειας βεντουρη ,απο το πλοιο AGIOS GEORGIOS

DSCN0084.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑGIOS GEORGIOS...

store (1011).JPG

----------


## vinman

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Ben!!
Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι απίθανη!!
Να'σαι καλά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑGIOS GEORGIOS...
> 
> store (1011).JPG


   Υπεροχη!!!

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες Ben.Μπραβο.Ειδικα η πρωτη ειναι καταπληκτικη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑPΟLLO EXPRESS 2.To υπερδιδυμο με το αλλο αδερφακι του,ειχαν σαρωσει τοτε, τα παντα στη παροναξια.Το ενα το πρωι το αλλο το βραδυ, παντα κοντα στα νησια!Σημερα εχουμε μια επαναληψη με τα ΒS paros & naxos.Toτε ομως ηταν διαφορετικα, ηταν πιο ναυτικα ηταν αλλιως....σου εμενε!Η χρυση τομη του παρελθοντος και του σημερα.Το αποδεικνυει το AGIOS GEORGIOS αλλωστε! 


film (229).jpg

----------


## Ergis

> ΑPΟLLO EXPRESS 2.To υπερδιδυμο με το αλλο αδερφακι του,ειχαν σαρωσει τοτε, τα παντα στη παροναξια.Το ενα το πρωι το αλλο το βραδυ, παντα κοντα στα νησια!Σημερα εχουμε μια επαναληψη με τα ΒS paros & naxos.Toτε ομως ηταν διαφορετικα, ηταν πιο ναυτικα ηταν αλλιως....σου εμενε!Η χρυση τομη του παρελθοντος και του σημερα.Το αποδεικνυει το AGIOS GEORGIOS αλλωστε! 
> 
> 
> film (229).jpg


ευλογημενες εποχες.....α ρε απολλωνα που εισαι να κορναρεις με την βαθεια μπασα κορνα σου.......

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> AGIOS GEORGIOS ο καθρεπτης
> 
> DSCN1099.JPG


ΒΕΝ απίθανη.Το χω ξαναπεί.Ο ομορφότερος καθρέπτης ever!!!!!!!Κατά τη γνώμη μου φυσικά!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λιτος και ομορφος!Η ομορφια της απλοτητος αλλιως

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος.. Αρχοντική παρουσία στο λιμάνι..

P7130732.jpg

----------


## marsant

Απο τους λιγους βαπορες...., πολυ ωραια φωτογρφια.

----------


## diagoras

Βαπορας!!!Και πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στην VSL για το γνωστο λογο!

store (1009).JPG

----------


## vinman

> ¶γιος Γεώργιος.. Αρχοντική παρουσία στο λιμάνι..
> 
> P7130732.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη Γιώργο.. :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

η αφιξη μου στο λιμάνι σήμερα (ή καλύτερα χτες) συνέπεσε με την άφιξη του Αγίου και δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό. έβγαλα την μηχανή και τον έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες. σίγουρα δεν είναι τόσο καλές όσο άλλες που έχουν ανεβει σε αυτό το θέμα απλά ήθελα να προσθέσω και εγώ ένα λιθαράκι  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI πριν ακριβως 10 χρονια στην παρο

film (92).jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI πριν ακριβως 10 χρονια στην παρο
> 
> film (92).jpg


Εκπληκτηκα ντοκουμεντα οπως παντα φιλε ben bruce...!!

----------


## xidianakis

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI πριν ακριβως 10 χρονια στην παρο
> 
> film (92).jpg


πω πω... φιλε ben τι μας κανεις τωρα!! φοβερη φωτο.. μια διευκρινηση, το πλοιο ειχε περασει απο τα χερια της hellas ferries αν δεν κανω λαθος?

----------


## dokimakos21

> πω πω... φιλε ben τι μας κανεις τωρα!! φοβερη φωτο.. μια διευκρινηση, το πλοιο ειχε περασει απο τα χερια της hellas ferries αν δεν κανω λαθος?


Ναι περασε κ απο τα χερια τις hellas ferries..εχω την εντυπωση κ σαν παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη αλλα κ σαν Εξπρες Αρτεμις..!!

----------


## giorgos....

άφιξη του ¶γιος Γεώργιος αργά απόγευμα....
είναι πραγματική απόλαυση να βλέπεις ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι να περνά δίπλα σου..

IMG_2484.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο ταξίδεψε με τα σινιάλα της *Hellas Ferries* σαν *"Εξπρές ¶ρτεμις"*, τον πρώτο καιρό, και σαν *"Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή"* στη συνέχεια.

Εδώ το πλοίο μια σημαδιακή ημέρα.
*Δευτέρα 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000.*
Στον Πειραιά αργά το απόγευμα.

Εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν και το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* στον Πειραιά.

Την *επόμενη νύχτα*, στις Πόρτες της Πάρου, θα αποδεικνυόταν, κατά τρόπο τραγικό, ότι το μεγαλεπήβολο σχέδιο της δημιουργίας της *Hellas Ferries* έπασχε σε βασικά του σημεία....

Αν το πλοίο είχε κρατήσει τα σινιάλα της *Hellas Ferries* και δεν είχε πουληθεί στην *Ventouris Sea Lines*, είναι σίγουρο ότι αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο θα ταξίδευε στη γραμμή *Ιταλίας-Αλβανίας* (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση), ή θα έιχε συναντήσει από καιρό τη φλόγα του "ανακυκλωτή" - διαλύτη.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

*"Εξπρές ¶ρτεμις"* στον Πειραιά.

EJPRESS ARTEMIS.jpg

*Και το πλοίο φεύγει ....
E la nave va ...

*E la nave va.jpg

----------


## aris A

Αφιξη στη ΜΗΛΟ 17/7/09
DSC00758.JPG

DSC00759.JPG

DSC00760.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

*Παιδια καλο ταξιδι με τον βαπορα αυριο!!!!!!!:grin::grin::grin:
καλα να περασετε!!!!*
*και πολες φωτο....*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Xωρις λογια


VSL (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χωρις λογια


VSL.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα χωρις λογια φιλε BEN!!!Απιστευτες!!!!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Πραγματικα χωρις λογια φιλε BEN!!!Απιστευτες!!!!!


Τρομερές φίλε Ben, πιστευω να τα περασατε όμαρφα την Κυριακή!! Εγώ για προσωπικούς λόγους δεν μπόρεσα να σας γνωρίσω!Μια αλλη φορά!

----------


## sylver23

> Εγω την κακία μου θα την πώ.
> Δεν μαρεσουν ετσι οπως εγιναν τα πλαινά καταστρώματα.
> Αλλο στυλ στο ενα ,αλλο στο άλλο...
> ...............................................
> ..............................................
> *Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος φυσικά διοτι μόνο απο φώτο δεν γίνεται να βγάλεις πραγματικό συμπερασμα*


Μετα το χθεσινο ταξίδι αλλαξα γνώμη για κάτι που είχα πει παλαιότερα.
Οπως είχα τονίσει και τότε στο ποστ μου απο φώτο δεν βγάζεις τελικό συμπέρασμα.
Τα εξωτερικά ανακαινισμένα καταστρώματα τελικά είναι πανέμορφα και χαίρεσαι να ταξιδεύεις σε αυτά!

----------


## cataman

Και το κοντέρ να λέει: 18.6 κόμβους. Τσίτα τα γκάζια!!!!
DSC00377.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Όσο περισσότερο τις κοιτάς τόσο περισσότερο νοσταλγείς το ταξίδι με το βασιλοβάπορο των δυτικών κυκλάδων.

P7190127.jpg

σε κάθε βαπόρι ταιριάζει αυτό το σινιάλο
P7190141.jpg

----------


## vinman

Το πλοίο αναχωρεί σιγά σιγά για την Μήλο....και παίρνει την στροφή ....
....για να το ξαναδούμε 4 ώρες αργότερα να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου,
να γυρίζει για να μας παραλάβει για το ταξίδι της επιστροφής!

----------


## leonidas

Αντε σιγα σιγα να παιρνει φωτια η Γκαλερυ...!!! :Razz:

----------


## Notis

Ένα απο τα πιό υπέροχα ταξίδια μου σαν επιβάτης, είχα χτες κι εγώ με την ομάδα του nautilia.
 Περισσότερα στο ειδικό θέμα.
 Ακόμη και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ μας σεβάστηκε και απέφυγε κάθε κόντρα με μας, χτες στο separation,  μενοντας 30 λεπτά πίσω!
Ακριβώς στην ώρα του ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ!

----------


## gtogias

Πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια είχα ξαναξιδέψει με το πλοίο, όταν είχε το πρώτο όνομα που φόρεσε στην Ελλάδα. Αρκετά χρόνια μετά, με αρκετές αλλαγές σινιάλων και ονομάτων, σήμερα έχει πάλι το αρχικό σινιάλο.

Και ευτυχώς, γιατί αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στην εταιρεία του και τους ανθρώπους αυτής. Το πλοίο είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση, το πλήρωμα είναι ευγενέστατο και αξίζει να ταξιδέψει μαζί του κάποιος μόνο και μόνο για την εμπειρία.

Γιατί πολλές φορές σημασία έχει το ταξίδι και όχι ο προορισμός.

Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος έρχεται να μας παραλάβει, Καμάρες Σίφνου, 19 Ιουλίου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50397

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To αγαπημενο AGIOS GEORGIOS στο νησι αγιος γεωργιος της οικογενειας βεντουρη στις 13 ιουνιου, με σκοπο να μεταφερει κοσμο για το μνημοσυνο της αημνηστου Οδηγητριας Βεντουρη.

aggeorgios.jpg

Η φωτο βεβαια δεν ειναι δικη μου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπως και αυτη

aggeorgios (1).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι βεβαια πολυ αξιοπροσεκτο που πηγε ο Καπτα Νικος Σαρδης και το εδεσε το βαπορι!Σιγουρα αποτελει αθλο 

aggeorgios (2).jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου φίλε BEN στο νησί της οικογένειας, και ευχαριστούμε. Είναι όμως απο ένα θλιβερό γεγονός. Καλύτερα ας μην ξυπνάμε μνήμες..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ενα παλιο οργανο στην γεφυρα του Αγιου !!!

Picture 133.jpg

----------


## marsant

Aυτο εδειχνε την ταχυτητα του πλοιου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To οποιο δειχνει την ταχυτητα στο αναποδα.Αυτη η υπεροχη πορταδα πλοιων, ειχε τη δυνατοτητα να αναπτυξει ταχυτητα στο αναποδα ,εως και 14 κομβους

----------


## Ellinis

14 kn στο ανάποδα?! Πιο πολύ από οτι πήγαινε ο "Ζολώτας" στα ίσα του...

Και για όσους δεν έχουν ταξιδέψει με το καράβι, να δείξουμε και το βασιλιά καβάλα στο άλογο! τον Hengist δηλαδή από τον οποίο ονομάστηκε το πλοίο και που διακοσμεί το κλιμακοστάσιο πριν τα πλώρια σαλόνια.
Αφιερωμένη στον Ben Bruce  :Wink: 

P5010027.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bασιλιας καβαλα στο αλογο!Κατι σαν τον Αγιο Γεωργιο ας πουμε

----------


## giorgos....

19-7-2009 και ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος με το nautilia.gr εν πλώ προς Σίφνο.
P71900044.jpg
P7190008.jpg

οι φωτογραφίες απο το blue star Paros

----------


## cpt babis

> 19-7-2009 και ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος με το nautilia.gr εν πλώ προς Σίφνο.
> P71900044.jpg
> P7190008.jpg
> 
> οι φωτογραφίες απο το blue star Paros


 Πολυ ομορφες μπραβο Γιωργο!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ταξίδι της *19ης Ιουλίου 2009* ήταν μια υπέροχη εμπειρία για όλους.

Η φιλοξενία που μας επιφυλάχθηκε στο πλοίο ήταν μοναδική.
Οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας και του πλοίου έκαναν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν για να μας μείνει το ταξίδι αξέχαστο.

Δυο φωτογραφίες *αφιερωμένες στους ανθρώπους της εταιρείας, στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του "¶γιος Γεώργιος".
*
*Πέμπτη 30 Ιουλίου 2009* 
Το πλοίο βάζει ρότα για Πειραιά.
Στο βάθος η Αγία Αικατερίνη.
Φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από τον παλιό Φάρο των Καμαρών.

Sifnos1.JPG

sifnos2.JPG

----------


## plori

*ROI* καταπληκτικές η φωτογραφίες του ¶γιου που φέτος "πετάει".Εύχομαι επίσης σε μια επόμενη ευκαιρία να τα ξαναπούμε απο κοντά.:-D

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το ταξίδι της *19ης Ιουλίου 2009* ήταν μια υπέροχη εμπειρία για όλους.
> 
> Η φιλοξενία που μας επιφυλάχθηκε στο πλοίο ήταν μοναδική.
> Οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας και του πλοίου έκαναν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν για να μας μείνει το ταξίδι αξέχαστο.
> 
> Δυο φωτογραφίες *αφιερωμένες στους ανθρώπους της εταιρείας, στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του "¶γιος Γεώργιος".*
> 
> *Πέμπτη 30 Ιουλίου 2009* 
> Το πλοίο βάζει ρότα για Πειραιά.
> ...


 
να είσαι καλά φίλε roi σε ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## cpt babis

> Το ταξίδι της *19ης Ιουλίου 2009* ήταν μια υπέροχη εμπειρία για όλους.
> 
> Η φιλοξενία που μας επιφυλάχθηκε στο πλοίο ήταν μοναδική.
> Οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας και του πλοίου έκαναν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν για να μας μείνει το ταξίδι αξέχαστο.
> 
> Δυο φωτογραφίες *αφιερωμένες στους ανθρώπους της εταιρείας, στον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του "¶γιος Γεώργιος".*
> 
> *Πέμπτη 30 Ιουλίου 2009* 
> Το πλοίο βάζει ρότα για Πειραιά.
> ...


 Τα λογια ειναι περιττα!!!
οι φωτογραφιες τελειες!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Τα λογια ειναι περιττα!!!
> οι φωτογραφιες τελειες!!!


θα σιμφονισω μαζι σου... φιλε roi σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι!!

----------


## Panos80

Τη δευτερα που μας ερχεται ταξιδευω με τον Αγιο μετα απο πολλα χρονια (εποχη παν.εκατονταπυλιανης). Ηταν το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο και θα παραμεινει. Ξερετε αν εχει "αλυσιδακι" στη γεφυρα, ή την απαραδεκτη μεταλικη πορτα που βαζουν ή μπορεις να πας και να χαζευεις με τις ωρες;

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος εν πλώ προς Κύθνο..
απο το blue star Naxos..
 P8040021.jpg

P8040035.jpg

P8040040.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σε ευχαριστω πολλι τελια η φωτο εν πλο με το βαπορα μου  :Razz: !!

----------


## Panos80

Απο το ταξιδακι μου στη σεριφο με τον αγιο εχω να πω οτι το πλοιο για τα χρονια του ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και το πληρωμα γεματο χαμογελα. Ειδικα ο καπτεν ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.
IMG_3352.jpg

IMG_3447.jpg

IMG_3455.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Επιδή και οι ¶γιοι πρέπει να ξεκουράζονται, εδώ η σημερινή ξεκούραση του ¶γιος Γεώργιος μέχρι να ξαναπιάσει δουλειά το πρωί..
P8200345.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχο το Hengist Γιωργο. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Επιδή και οι ¶γιοι πρέπει να ξεκουράζονται, εδώ η σημερινή ξεκούραση του ¶γιος Γεώργιος μέχρι να ξαναπιάσει δουλειά το πρωί..
> P8200345.jpg


*Φανταστική φωτογραφία Γιώργο!!!Το HENGIST είναι ένα στολίδι που κοσμεί τα λιμάνια μας!!!*

----------


## giorgos....

> *Το HENGIST είναι ένα στολίδι που κοσμεί τα λιμάνια μας!!!*


Όντως φίλε Γιάννη. Είναι στολίδι..
έυχαριστώ roci..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αγιος Γεωργιος*...Πειραιας 14-6-2009.

DSCN1265.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα καπετάν Νίκο, σε σας και όλο το πλήρωμα σας. Δεν σας ξεχνάμε, είστε μεσ' τη καρδιά μας. Σημερινή φωτογραφία κοντά στον Αη Γιώργη (Φωτογραφία απο το ΣΡΙΙΙ)

P1220298ag1.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να "κρατηθουν" τα οκια ασπρα,μονο το φουντο του Πειραια -βουρκος 2 αγκυρες- φτανει...

----------


## n-k

Ο "¶γιος" εμφανίζεται στον κάβο της Σερίφου... μπαίνει καμαρωτός στο λιμάνι... μανουβράρει... κι ετοιμάζεται να δέσει!

DSC02831.JPG

DSC02835.JPG

DSC02839.JPG

DSC02840.JPG

DSC02841.JPG

----------


## frost

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
Εχω την χαρά να σας παρουσιάσω ενα βιντεάκι σε διάφορες μανούβρες κατα την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας προς και απο την Σϊφνο, με τον καπετάνιο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος της Ventouris Sea Lines, _καπετάν Νίκο Σάρδη._
Καπετάν Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και την φιλοξενία στο πλοίο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε.!!!

----------


## plori

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
> Εχω την χαρά να σας παρουσιάσω ενα βιντεάκι σε διάφορες μανούβρες κατα την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας προς και απο την Σϊφνο, με τον καπετάνιο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος της Ventouris Sea Lines, _καπετάν Νίκο Σάρδη._
> Καπετάν Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και την φιλοξενία στο πλοίο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε.!!!


 * Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## MARGARITIS24

πολυ καλο φιλε ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Συγχαριτιρια το βιντεακι ειναι καταπλικτικο σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Ο "¶γιος" εμφανίζεται στον κάβο της Σερίφου... μπαίνει καμαρωτός στο λιμάνι... μανουβράρει... κι ετοιμάζεται να δέσει!
> 
> DSC02831.JPG
> 
> DSC02835.JPG
> 
> DSC02839.JPG
> 
> DSC02840.JPG
> ...


Καλά φίλε n - k ζωγράφισες πάλι!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
> Εχω την χαρά να σας παρουσιάσω ενα βιντεάκι σε διάφορες μανούβρες κατα την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας προς και απο την Σϊφνο, με τον καπετάνιο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος της Ventouris Sea Lines, _καπετάν Νίκο Σάρδη._
> Καπετάν Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και την φιλοξενία στο πλοίο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε.!!!



φιλε frost πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!!Καταπληκτικο!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
> Εχω την χαρά να σας παρουσιάσω ενα βιντεάκι σε διάφορες μανούβρες κατα την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας προς και απο την Σϊφνο, με τον καπετάνιο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος της Ventouris Sea Lines, _καπετάν Νίκο Σάρδη._
> Καπετάν Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και την φιλοξενία στο πλοίο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε.!!!


 Μπραβο φιλε frost πολυ ωραιο βιντεο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αρτεμις*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 067.jpg

----------


## ADVAN

τελειο πλοιο αψογη εξυπηρετηση. πωσ μπορω να δημοσιευσω και εγω  photos?

----------


## nikolas200

TSS APOLLON AΨΟΓΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.

----------


## Notis

Άρχοντας...

S5001535X.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε λίγο το πανέμορφο αυτο βαπόρι 1 βδομάδα πρίν στη μήλο.
Να πώ πως αυτο το πλοίο το αγάπησα ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί όποτε έμπαινε στο λιμάνι έμπαινε σφυρίζοντας και με γύρισε πίσω σε άλλες εποχές!!
Αφιερωμένες σε όσους αγαπούν το πλοίο και όσους απλά τους αρέσει.

DSC00038.jpg

DSC00127.jpg

DSC00129.jpg

DSC00132.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος πλέοντας κοντά στο ομώνυμο νησάκι.

IMG_5708.JPG

----------


## hsw

Γυρνώντας σήμερα το απόγευμα από τις Σπέτσες, συναντήσαμε στο Σαρωνικό, λίγο έξω από την Ανάβυσσο, τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο. Ορίστε λοιπόν μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου που πρόλαβα να βγάλω. Αφιερωμένη στον Vortigern, τον AIOLOS KENTERIS II και σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Γυρνώντας σήμερα το απόγευμα από τις Σπέτσες, συναντήσαμε στο Σαρωνικό, λίγο έξω από την Ανάβυσσο, τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο. Ορίστε λοιπόν μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου που πρόλαβα να βγάλω. Αφιερωμένη στον Vortigern, τον AIOLOS KENTERIS II και σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου.


 Ωραια φωτο σε ευχαριστω πολλι!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ετυχε και είδα πρόσφατα το πλοίο από κοντά και τα χρώματα στα ύφαλα έχουν ξεβάψει...Πολύ ταλαιπωρημένα φαίνονται γενικώς!

----------


## Ergis

> Ετυχε και είδα πρόσφατα το πλοίο από κοντά και τα χρώματα στα ύφαλα έχουν ξεβάψει...Πολύ ταλαιπωρημένα φαίνονται γενικώς!


για την ηλικια του παντως φαινεται καινουριο.ειδικα φετος με την "γερη"  ανακαινηση που υπεστη.

υσ.πλεον το οριο ηλικιας για αποσυρση εχει παει 40;;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Ετυχε και είδα πρόσφατα το πλοίο από κοντά και τα χρώματα στα ύφαλα έχουν ξεβάψει...Πολύ ταλαιπωρημένα φαίνονται γενικώς!


Ε τι να σου κανει ολο το καλοκαιρι τοσα μελτεμια που εφαγε να μινει ακεραιο δεν γινετε ..να σκευτεις ακομα και η πετρες με τι διαβροσι στο χρονο ..(ηλιος κτλ) λιονουν οποτε για βαλε τι θα παθει μια μουραβια μεσα στι θαλλασα χειμονα καλοκαιρι  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> για την ηλικια του παντως φαινεται καινουριο.ειδικα φετος με την "γερη"  ανακαινηση που υπεστη.
> 
> υσ.πλεον το οριο ηλικιας για αποσυρση εχει παει 40;;



Δεν υπάρχει όριο!Απλά θα πρέπει να πληρούνται κάποιες προυποθέσεις σχετικά με την αξιοπλοία του πλοίου τις οποίες δεν γνωρίζω καλά ώστε να τις αναφέρω!Όντως για την ηλικία του καλά βαστάει!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ε τι να σου κανει ολο το καλοκαιρι τοσα μελτεμια που εφαγε να μινει ακεραιο δεν γινετε ..να σκευτεις ακομα και η πετρες με τι διαβροσι στο χρονο ..(ηλιος κτλ) λιονουν οποτε για βαλε τι θα παθει μια μουραβια μεσα στι θαλλασα χειμονα καλοκαιρι


Το καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου και το ξέρω...Απλά μου φαίνεται πως έγινε πολύ γρήγορα σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα πλοία!Και δεν μιλάω για το κεραμιδί χρώμα το οποίο φυσικά το καλύπτει το νερό!Μιλάω για την μπλε λωρίδα πάνω απ τα ύφαλα για να γίνω πιο σαφής!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> για την ηλικια του παντως φαινεται καινουριο.ειδικα φετος με την "γερη" ανακαινηση που υπεστη.
> 
> υσ.πλεον το οριο ηλικιας για αποσυρση εχει παει 40;;


Οχι φιλε μου δεν υπαρχει οριο ιλικιας αλα υπαρχει σινθικι στοκχολμις solas και πολλα αλα που ο γεωργιος τα πλιρει κατα πολλι και ασε τις κακιες γλοσσες να λενε τα δικα τους ..και να πιγενουν να μπενουν στα υπερπολιτελες ταχιπλοοα !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DeepBlue

Ένα πρωινό Κυριακής πρίν λίγο καιρό.Οι φωτο είναι από το BLUE STAR ITHAKI.Σε όσους το αγαπάνε και στους .voyager και ndimitr93. P9061110.JPG

P9061111.JPG

P9061112.JPG

P9061113.JPG

----------


## nikolas200

μπράβο deep blue. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ

----------


## ndimitr93

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση....... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά να είστε καλά. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

¶λλη μια του "¶γιου" κι από μένα  :Very Happy: 

IMG_5719.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

> ¶λλη μια του "¶γιου" κι από μένα 
> 
> IMG_5719.JPG


ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ... :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

Πολύ καλή φίλε voyager. Το πλήρωμα του nautilia.gr σε ευγνωμωνεί

----------


## cpt babis

H αναχωρηση του Αγιου Γιωργη 
DSC00303.JPG

DSC00306.JPG
DSC00308.JPG
για ολους τους φιλους του βαπορα :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> H αναχωρηση του Αγιου Γιωργη 
> DSC00303.JPG
> 
> DSC00306.JPG
> DSC00308.JPG
> για ολους τους φιλους του βαπορα


 Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλοι ωραιες φωτο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες απο το λιμεναρχείο Φολεγάνδρου, η εταιρία του πλοίου έχει ήδη καταθέσει δρομολόγιο προς έγκριση στο ΥΕΝ  απο 1 Νοεμβρίου για την άγονη των δυτικών Κυκλάδων: *Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη*. Με πρωινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραια (_ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ_) και επιστροφή την ίδια ημέρα το βράδυ.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες απο το λιμεναρχείο Φολεγάνδρου, η εταιρία του πλοίου έχει ήδη καταθέσει δρομολόγιο προς έγκριση στο ΥΕΝ απο 1 Νοεμβρίου για την άγονη των δυτικών Κυκλάδων: *Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη*. Με πρωινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραια (_ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ_) και επιστροφή την ίδια ημέρα το βράδυ.


για να πηγαινει και να ερχεται αυθημερον πρεπει να του βαλουν νεφτι.λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω

----------


## giorgos....

Μπορεί να έχει επιστροφή απο Σαντορίνη απ'ευθείας. Περίμενε πρώτα να δείς και μετά πές ότι θέλεις..

----------


## speedrunner

> για να πηγαινει και να ερχεται αυθημερον πρεπει να του βαλουν νεφτι.λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω



Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται νέφτι, αν μέτρησα σωστά την απόσταση απο το Google earth η διαδρομή είναι περίπου 154 μίλια, με ταχύτητα 18 μιλίων και εικοσάλεπτη παραμονή σε κάθε λιμάνι βγαίνει κάτι παραπάνω απο 10,5 ώρες, αντε 11, μια χαρα προλαβαίνει :Cool:

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Μπορεί να έχει επιστροφή απο Σαντορίνη απ'ευθείας. Περίμενε πρώτα να δείς και μετά πές ότι θέλεις..


 η αγονη ειναι κατεβασμος και ανεβασμος.και δεστω και ετσι οπως το λες εσυ θα πηγαινει σαντορινη και απο εκει θα φευγει αδιος για πειραια.πετρελαια καιει οχι θαλασσα,και ετσι οπως εχει καταντησει εχοντας χασει τα τεσσερα πεμπτα των φορτηγων.βραστα χαραλαμπε




> Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται νέφτι, αν μέτρησα σωστά την απόσταση απο το Google earth η διαδρομή είναι περίπου 154 μίλια, με ταχύτητα 18 μιλίων και εικοσάλεπτη παραμονή σε κάθε λιμάνι βγαίνει κάτι παραπάνω απο 10,5 ώρες, αντε 11, μια χαρα προλαβαίνει


οι ωρες βγαινουν 12,5-13 πηγαινοντας το πλοιο με 18.θα πηγαινει παντα 18 δεν θα συναντα φουρτουνες δεν θα εχει καθυστερισεις(κοτσα ξεκοτσα )ιος σαντορινη δουλευουν μονο κοτσα ξεκοτσα )βολυκος καπετανιος βολυκο αφεντικο) ασε να κατυφορισει θα δουν τη γλυκα

----------


## Leo

¶γονη θα πάει το πλοίο, δηλαδή επιδοτείται και τα έξοδα "της θάλασσας" που θα κάψει πληρωμένα είναι. Εσύ φίλε μου πάρε άλλο κάραβι και άσε τους υπόλοιπους να διαλέξουν πως θα ταξιδέψουνε. Καλό είναι ότι τα μικρότερα νησιά θα έχουν άλλο ένα καράβι, αυτή είναι η ουσία. Εμείς εδώ δεδεν μετράμε πόσα φορτηγά, ΙΧ και μηχανακιά φορτώνουν τα βαπόρια.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> ¶γονη θα πάει το πλοίο, δηλαδή επιδοτείται και τα έξοδα "της θάλασσας" που θα κάψει πληρωμένα είναι. Εσύ φίλε μου πάρε άλλο κάραβι και άσε τους υπόλοιπους να διαλέξουν πως θα ταξιδέψουνε. Καλό είναι ότι τα μικρότερα νησιά θα έχουν άλλο ένα καράβι, αυτή είναι η ουσία. Εμείς εδώ δεδεν μετράμε πόσα φορτηγά, ΙΧ και μηχανακιά φορτώνουν τα βαπόρια.


 το αλλο ενα καραβι φιλε μου που το βλεπεις στον υπνο σου

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

πρωτιμο φιλε Leo να μην μου στελνεις προσωπικα μηνυματα και οτι θελεις να μου πεις η γενικως να πεις να τα λες ανοιχτα να τα διαβαζουν και οι υπολοιπη.Καταλαβαινω γιατι και ο φιλος vortigern εφυγε απο το forum,δεχεστε μονο αυτα που γουσταρετε και απιλωντας με διαγραφες και μαγκιες πρωσπαθητε να μας κλησεται το στωμα.δημοκρατια εχουμε ελευθερα πρεπει ο καθενας να λει τη γνωμη του εκτος και μας τον βουλοσεται (ξερεις πως κ Leo)

----------


## Leo

Αν αυτό κατάλαβες δεν έχω πρόβλημα...να μείνουν εδώ οι εγγραφές, αλλά δεν πρόκειτα να ασχοληθώ και άλλο μαζί σου. Ας κρίνουν τα μέλη.

----------


## vinman

> πρωτιμο φιλε Leo να μην μου στελνεις προσωπικα μηνυματα και οτι θελεις να μου πεις η γενικως να πεις να τα λες ανοιχτα να τα διαβαζουν και οι υπολοιπη.Καταλαβαινω γιατι και ο φιλος vortigern εφυγε απο το forum,δεχεστε μονο αυτα που γουσταρετε και απιλωντας με διαγραφες και μαγκιες πρωσπαθητε να μας κλησεται το στωμα.δημοκρατια εχουμε ελευθερα πρεπει ο καθενας να λει τη γνωμη του εκτος και μας τον βουλοσεται (ξερεις πως κ Leo)


Φίλε μου μάλλον πρέπει να σε δεί κάποιος ειδικός με αυτά που γράφεις....
...και τα γράφεις δυστυχώς σε έναν άνθρωπο σαν τον Leo που μόνο να βοηθά ξέρει....
Απωθημένα και κόμπλεξ δεν χωράνε σε αυτήν την παρέα....και εσύ τα έβγαλες όλα πάνω σ'αυτόν τον υπέροχο άνθρωπο...
Κρίμα γιατί δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις το νόημα αυτής της όμορφης και ανθρώπινης παρέας....κρίμα....
...όσο για τη δημοκρατία που λές έχει και αυτή όρια...τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει να γίνεται καταχρηστική....
...και αν θές να μην σου κλείνει κανείς το στόμα πήγαινε σε κάνα βουνό και φώναζε όσο θές....εδώ τους αλλοπρόσαλους δεν τους ακούει κανείς....αν και ούτε και στο βουνό θα σ'ακούσει...

----------


## speedrunner

> οι ωρες βγαινουν 12,5-13 πηγαινοντας το πλοιο με 18.θα πηγαινει παντα 18 δεν θα συναντα φουρτουνες δεν θα εχει καθυστερισεις(κοτσα ξεκοτσα )ιος σαντορινη δουλευουν μονο κοτσα ξεκοτσα )βολυκος καπετανιος βολυκο αφεντικο) ασε να κατυφορισει θα δουν τη γλυκα


πως τις βγάζεις 13 τις ώρες χωρίς Μηλο και Κίμωλο δεν το καταλαβαίνω :Confused:  τα μίλια μετρημένα με το google earth είναι στο περίπου 154, αν το διαιρέσεις με το 18 βγαίνει 154/18=8,55 δηλαδή 8μιση ώρες, προσθέτουμε και τα 5 λιμάνια που θα έχει ήδη περάσει 5*20(λεπτά)=100, δηλαδή 1 ώρα και 40 λεπτά συν τις 8μιση ώρες βγαίνει 10 ώρες και δέκα λεπτά, και σου λέω άντε 10μισή γιατί δεν θα πηγαίνει όλο με 18, για πες μου εσύ πως τις βγάζεις τις 13 ώρες. όσο για τις καθυστερήσεις στα λιμάνια 20 λεπτά έβαλα στο καθένα πόσο ποια...
και ακόμη το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής με Μήλο και Κίμωλο και 16,5 μίλια κάνει 13,5 ώρες μέχρι την Σαντορίνη δεν κάνει το ¶γιος Γεώργιος 10,5?????

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Φίλε μου μάλλον πρέπει να σε δεί κάποιος ειδικός με αυτά που γράφεις....
> ...και τα γράφεις δυστυχώς σε έναν άνθρωπο σαν τον Leo που μόνο να βοηθά ξέρει....
> Απωθημένα και κόμπλεξ δεν χωράνε σε αυτήν την παρέα....και εσύ τα έβγαλες όλα πάνω σ'αυτόν τον υπέροχο άνθρωπο...
> Κρίμα γιατί δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις το νόημα αυτής της όμορφης και ανθρώπινης παρέας....κρίμα....
> ...όσο για τη δημοκρατία που λές έχει και αυτή όρια...τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει να γίνεται καταχρηστική....
> ...και αν θές να μην σου κλείνει κανείς το στόμα πήγαινε σε κάνα βουνό και φώναζε όσο θές....εδώ τους αλλοπρόσαλους δεν τους ακούει κανείς....αν και ούτε και στο βουνό θα σ'ακούσει...


 απωθημενα και κομπλεξ δεν εχω για κανενα και ωσο για τον ειδικο πηγαινε να κοιταξει εσενα και ασε εμενα.

----------


## opelmanos

Aσ ηρεμήσουμε ρε παιδιά έλεος δηλαδη. :Sad: Προς τι οι κοκορομαχίες?Δεν αξίζει να μαλώνουμε εδώ ήμαστε μια πολύ ωραία παρέα και πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουμε ο ένας τις απόψεις του άλλου αλλά να σεβόμαστε πάνω απ'όλα τον άλλον.Διάβασα τα παραπάνω πόστ και στεναχωρήθηκα.Ας βάλουμε μια τελεία και να συνεχίσουμε.Σόρρυ για το off topic

----------


## vinman

> απωθημενα και κομπλεξ δεν εχω για κανενα και ωσο για τον ειδικο πηγαινε να κοιταξει εσενα και ασε εμενα.


...αν απο όλα τα παραπάνω που σου έγραψα εσύ κατάλαβες μόνο αυτά,τι να πω....βοήθεια σου...




> Aσ ηρεμήσουμε ρε παιδιά έλεος δηλαδη.Προς τι οι κοκορομαχίες?Δεν αξίζει να μαλώνουμε εδώ ήμαστε μια πολύ ωραία παρέα και πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουμε ο ένας τις απόψεις του άλλου αλλά να σεβόμαστε πάνω απ'όλα τον άλλον.Διάβασα τα παραπάνω πόστ και στεναχωρήθηκα.Ας βάλουμε μια τελεία και να συνεχίσουμε.Σόρρυ για το off topic


Δεν είναι θέμα κοκορομαχίας φίλε Μάνο....απλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μπαίνουν ορισμένα πράγματα στη θέση τους γιατί είναι αρκετοί που κάνουν τους τζάμπα μάγκες πίσω απο την ανωνυμία τους και πισω απο ένα άχαρο πληκτρολόγιο κατηγορώντας ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν καθόλου....έλεος πια...
Όσο για τις απόψεις αν δεν είναι εριστικές είναι απολύτως σεβαστές...όταν όμως προκαλούν κουράζουν...και αν διαβάσεις απο την αρχή τι γράφει ο συγκεκριμένος θα καταλάβεις γιατί εκνευρίζει τόσους ανθρώπους...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αγιος Γεωργιος*...

DSCN1268.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo και vinman._

----------


## giorgos....

Συμφωνώ σε όλα φίλε vinman....

----------


## laz94

Και μια φωτο του πλοίου από την πρωινη του αναχώριση στις 8/7/2009 για το γνωστό δρομολόγιο. 
Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το nautilia αλλά κυρίως στους *Leo, vinman, .voyager, trakman και plori!!!*

Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω από τον Φοίβο.

----------


## giorgos....

ένα αφιέρωμα στο ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..

----------


## Ergis

> ένα αφιέρωμα στο ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..


συνονοματε φανταστικο το αφιερωμα σου.εκπληκτικες εικονες πανοραμικα πλανα,αλλα αυτο που μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση και που μου αρεσε περισσοτερο ειναι ο συνδιασμος των βιντεο και φωτογραφιων.
και παλι συγχαρητιρια

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ένα αφιέρωμα στο ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι τελιο το αφιαιρομα για το βαπορα !!να σαι καλα παντα τετια!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον φίλο Γιώργο για το πολύ όμορφο αφιέρωμα!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> ένα αφιέρωμα στο ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..


 Συγχαρητηρια Γιωργο!!!!!
ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!!

----------


## Panos80

Μακαρι να βλεπουμε τον βαπορα στην ιδια κατασταση για πολλα πολλα χρονια ακομα.

----------


## giorgos....

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια..
Να είστε καλά..

----------


## Ergis

> ένα αφιέρωμα στο ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..


Αγιος Γεωργιος,ενα κυριακατικο πρωινο με πορεια προς Ναξο ερχομενο απο Δονουσα.στις πρωτες μερες της επανεμφανισης του με τα χρωματα της VSL οταν εκανε το ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και καθε σαββατο αν δεν κανω λαθος ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ.αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρες του βαπορα

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Αγιος Γεωργιος,ενα κυριακατικο πρωινο με πορεια προς Ναξο ερχομενο απο Δονουσα.στις πρωτες μερες της επανεμφανισης του με τα χρωματα της VSL οταν εκανε το ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και καθε σαββατο αν δεν κανω λαθος ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ.αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρες του βαπορα


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι γιωργο τελια φωτο και απο τι βλεπω χωρις το VSL στις παντες να σαι καλα για τα σπανια ντουκουμεντα που μας χαριζεις!!

----------


## nikolas200

Γιώργο Αψογος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αρτεμις*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

00071.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Αγιος Γεωργιος περναει τα Πολλώνια τησ Μηλου!!!
DSC02024.jpg
DSC02032.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες απο πολύ καλό σημείο!!!

----------


## Leo

Στολίδια αυτές και όσες ανέβασες σε άλλα θέματα σήμερα. Ουσιαστικές και μοναδικές. Ευχαρστούμε πολύ.

----------


## polykas

> Αγιος Γεωργιος περναει τα Πολλώνια τησ Μηλου!!!
> DSC02024.jpg
> DSC02032.jpg


*Eυχαριστούμε φίλε με την όμορφη ανταπόκριση από την Μήλο.*

----------


## laz94

> Αγιος Γεωργιος περναει τα Πολλώνια τησ Μηλου!!!
> DSC02024.jpg
> DSC02032.jpg


Φανταστικές Τόλη!!! Μπράβο!!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος.. Πειραιάς.. 8-10-2009..
PA080089.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

04/10 μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Κιμώλου, πάνω απο το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής

DSC01950.JPG

DSC01951.JPG

DSC01953.JPG

DSC01955.JPG

----------


## NAXOS

" ΜΠΑΣΙΜΟ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ 8/10/09

IMG_2595.JPG

IMG_2598.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> " ΜΠΑΣΙΜΟ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΗ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ 8/10/09
> 
> IMG_2595.JPG
> 
> IMG_2598.JPG


Παιδια σας ευχαριστω... speed με προλαβες εχω και γω σχεδον τις ιδιες απο κεινι τι μερα που ταξιδευαμε μαζι ..αλα θα τις ανεβασω καπια αλι ωρα ...και ερχονται και αλες πολλες υπομονι  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρω ποιός στολίζει ποιόν!!! Τα χρώματα της δύσης τον Αγιο Γεώργιο ή το αντίθετο...

Για τον φανατικό giorgos.... και εκείνη τη καλή κυρία, την Κατερίνα, που μας περιποιήθηκε στο ταξίδι μας με το ναυτιλία από και πρός την Σίφνο.

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν ξέρω ποιός στολίζει ποιόν!!! Τα χρώματα της δύσης τον Αγιο Γεώργιο ή το αντίθετο...
> 
> Για τον φανατικό giorgos.... και εκείνη τη καλή κυρία, την Κατερίνα, που μας περιποιήθηκε στο ταξίδι μας μμε το ναυτιλία από και πρός την Σίφνο.


Αν και ειμαι γνωστο πειραχτηρι δεν μπορω παρα να ομολογησω οτι βλεπω μια απο τις ομορφοτερες εικονες του πλοιου και σιγουρα μια απο τις κορυφαιες σου. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## plori

Υ ΠΕ Ρ Ο Χ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ captain.. Η φωτογραφία είναι ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ.. είναι και ο βάπορας βέβαια.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Ο Aγιος Γεωργιος σε μια εξοδο του απο το μεγαλο λιμανι.
DSC00307.JPG
για τους φιλους giorgos... και AIOLOS KENTERIS II

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολλι!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δεν ξέρω ποιός στολίζει ποιόν!!! Τα χρώματα της δύσης τον Αγιο Γεώργιο ή το αντίθετο...
> 
> Για τον φανατικό giorgos.... και εκείνη τη καλή κυρία, την Κατερίνα, που μας περιποιήθηκε στο ταξίδι μας με το ναυτιλία από και πρός την Σίφνο.


Aπό τις φωτογραφίες που κάθεσαι και τις χαζεύεις κολλάει το μυαλό σου και ταξιδεύεις από............... τη καρέκλα του γραφείου σου.....Σάν και μένα τώρα δηλαδή.Μπράβο Leo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑGIOS GEORGIOS χαρισμενη στην παρεα και τους συντελεστες της σιφνου

IMG_1371.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΑGIOS GEORGIOS χαρισμενη στην παρεα και τους συντελεστες της σιφνου
> 
> IMG_1371.JPG


 Μαγική φώτο Κώστα.Υπέροχη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑGIOS GERGIOS αναχωρηση απο την χειμωνιατικη κυθνο δια χειρος του πλοιαρχου Ισιδωρου Μαμιδη.


DSCN1085.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Agios Georgios στον Πειραιά....Αφιερωμένη στον BEN BRUCE.... :Wink: 
P4234261.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ κυριε Δημητρη μας :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Περιμένοντας το στην Πάρο για να σαλπάρουμε για Πειραιά.Ιούνιος 1993.ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ EXPRESS 2.
024. 1993.avi_000026080.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου είναι ο Απόλλωνας ο 1ος και όχι ο 2............

----------


## nikosnasia

Είμαι σίγουρος για το 2. Έχω και το εισητήριο.Πάρος Πειραιάς 6/6/1993.
ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 6-6-1993 ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡ..JPG

----------


## diagoras

AGIOS GEORGIOS καποια χρονια πριν στον Πειραια 
σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Είμαι σίγουρος για το 2. Έχω και το εισητήριο.Πάρος Πειραιάς 6/6/1993.
> ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 6-6-1993 ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡ..JPG


To εισητήριο έγραφε 2 αλλά ο Απόλλωνας είναι ο 1.Δές καλά τη φωτογραφία του Diagoras πιο κάτω, τη μετασκευή της πρύμνης και τις βαρδιόλες και θα καταλάβεις.Φιλικά πάντα nikosnasia!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Είμαι σίγουρος για το 2. Έχω και το εισητήριο.Πάρος Πειραιάς 6/6/1993.
> ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 6-6-1993 ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡ..JPG


Tα εισιτηρια τοτε ηταν εντελως συμβολικα.Το τι εκοβαν και το τι ελεγαν ειναι κατι απιθανο.Ειχαμε ανοιξει και μια κουβεντα με τον AΡΗΣ και τον Vinman στο ταξιδι στη σιφνο για αυτο το θεμα.Παντως τη φωτο ειναι πραγματι το απολλων το νουμερο ενα.

----------


## speedrunner

To ploio kanonika apo 01/11 prepei na ksekinish kai ta dromologia ths agonhs gia Folegandro - Sikino - Io - Santorini alla akomh sto programma den yparxei tipota.

----------


## Panos80

> To εισητήριο έγραφε 2 αλλά ο Απόλλωνας είναι ο 1.Δές καλά τη φωτογραφία του Diagoras πιο κάτω, τη μετασκευή της πρύμνης και τις βαρδιόλες και θα καταλάβεις.Φιλικά πάντα nikosnasia!!!!!


 
Επειδη δεν εχω μεγαλη παρατηριτικοτητα, μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε ακριβως τις διαφορες;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> To ploio kanonika apo 01/11 prepei na ksekinish kai ta dromologia ths agonhs gia Folegandro - Sikino - Io - Santorini alla akomh sto programma den yparxei tipota.


Ελα μιν φοβασε απο 4\11 ξεκιναει τεταρτι και σαβατο για αρχι και μετα βλεπουμε !!Τεταρτι αναχορισι απο πειραια 14:55 και αφιξει στι φολεγανδρο γιρω στις 00:30 ..επιστροφι πεμπτι προϊ στις 11:55 ..το σαβατο τωρα θα εχει προϊνι αναχοριση απο πειραια 7:25 και θα φτανει 14:55 στι φολεγανδρο... επιστροφι θα εχει κυριακι απο τι φολεγανδρο γιρω στις 12 παλι νομιζω ...και τα δρομολογια θα περαστουν στο σιστιμα εντος τον προσεχον υμερον ..αυτα για τιν ωρα ..περισοτερες λεπτομερεις δεν ξερω...

----------


## hsw

> Ελα μιν φοβασε απο 4\11 ξεκιναει τεταρτι και σαβατο για αρχι και μετα βλεπουμε !!Τεταρτι αναχορισι απο πειραια 14:55 και αφιξει στι φολεγανδρο γιρω στις 00:30 ..επιστροφι πεμπτι προϊ στις 11:55 ..το σαβατο τωρα θα εχει προϊνι αναχοριση απο πειραια 7:25 και θα φτανει 14:55 στι φολεγανδρο... επιστροφι θα εχει κυριακι απο τι φολεγανδρο γιρω στις 12 παλι νομιζω ...και τα δρομολογια θα περαστουν στο σιστιμα εντος τον προσεχον υμερον ..αυτα για τιν ωρα ..περισοτερες λεπτομερεις δεν ξερω...


Πώς ακριβώς θα είναι τα δρομολόγια της Τετάρτης; Από ποια νησιά θα περνάει προηγουμένως; Γιατί οι 9,5 ώρες μου φαίνονται κάπως πολλές για απευθείας Πειραιά-Φολέγανδρο (σύμφωνα με τον speedrunner το δρομολόγιο θα είναι Πειραιάς - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη). Αντιθέτως, οι 7,5 ώρες το Σάββατο είναι λιγότερες και κάπως πιο λογικές αν υπολογίσουμε μια προσέγγιση στη Σίφνο...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Πώς ακριβώς θα είναι τα δρομολόγια της Τετάρτης; Από ποια νησιά θα περνάει προηγουμένως; Γιατί οι 9,5 ώρες μου φαίνονται κάπως πολλές για απευθείας Πειραιά-Φολέγανδρο (σύμφωνα με τον speedrunner το δρομολόγιο θα είναι Πειραιάς - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη). Αντιθέτως, οι 7,5 ώρες το Σάββατο είναι λιγότερες και κάπως πιο λογικές αν υπολογίσουμε μια προσέγγιση στη Σίφνο...


οχ σορι μπερδευτικα γιρω στις 22:30 ηθελα να πω και σε ολα τα δρομολογια προς τι φολεγανδρο θα εχει και σιφνο σεριφο σιν αυτα που ειπες...

----------


## speedrunner

> Πώς ακριβώς θα είναι τα δρομολόγια της Τετάρτης; Από ποια νησιά θα περνάει προηγουμένως; Γιατί οι 9,5 ώρες μου φαίνονται κάπως πολλές για απευθείας Πειραιά-Φολέγανδρο (σύμφωνα με τον speedrunner το δρομολόγιο θα είναι Πειραιάς - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη). Αντιθέτως, οι 7,5 ώρες το Σάββατο είναι λιγότερες και κάπως πιο λογικές αν υπολογίσουμε μια προσέγγιση στη Σίφνο...


Το δρομολόγιο θα είναι (εκτός απροόπτου) Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΘΑ ΧΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗ.ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1455 ΓΙΑ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΞΗ 0100 ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ.
ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ ΣΤΙΣ 0800 ΤΗΣ ΠΕΜΠΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΙΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1750.
ΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΔΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ.ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aγιος Γεωργιος*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 053.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο AG. GEOR , και τον Καλοσωριζουμε στην παρεα_ _του nautilia gr._

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτό είναι σίγουρα το 2. 1991.Μυτιλήνη.Κατακλισμός.Τράβηξα με την κάμερα μέσα από το αυτοκίνητο την συνάντηση του ΣΑΠΦΩ και του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ EXPRESS 2. Πως και γιατί βρέθηκε ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ στη Μυτιλήνη δεν θυμάμαι. Ούτε τις φωτό από την συνάντηση αυτή μπορώ να βρώ ακόμη δυστυχώς.
2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και γώ παιδάκι τότε είχα τρελαθεί που το είχα δεί εκεί!!! Ρωτούσα όλο τον κόσμο και κανείς δέν ήξερε...
Σε ευχαριστώ που μου θύμισες αυτήν την εποχή που όμως ήταν πολύ περίεργη για μένα...

----------


## speedrunner

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΘΑ ΧΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗ.ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1455 ΓΙΑ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΞΗ 0100 ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ.
> ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ ΣΤΙΣ 0800 ΤΗΣ ΠΕΜΠΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΙΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1750.
> ΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΔΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ.ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΑΣ.


Στο δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής την Κυριακή θα προσεγγίζει και την Κίμωλο.

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα *πλάνα* του πλοίου για την άγονη, και παρατηρώντας τις ώρες βλέπω ότι πηγαίνει τσιτωμένο, Πειραιάς(14:55) - Σαντορίνη(00:35) 9 ώρες και 40 λεπτά, χαίρομε που το πλοίο δεν ακολουθεί πολιτική άλλων εταιριών που στην άγονη κόβουν ταχύτητα. 
Αύριο είναι το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Φολέγανδρο σε 6 ώρες και 25 λεπτά *ΜΟΝΟ* και φυσικά θα είμαι και εγώ μέσα. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΖΕΙ ΚΙΜΩΛΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ.ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ.
OI ΩΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΕΣ.

----------


## giorgos....

Με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος οι ώρες πάντα ανταποκρίνονταν στην πραγματικότητα..
¶ντε να βρούμε και εμείς επιτέλους ένα πλοίο να κατεβένουμε Σαντορίνη ευχαριστημένοι..
Καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο, το πλήρωμα και ελπίζω η εταιρεία να συνεχίσει με τον ίδιο ζήλο την προσπάθεια για βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών και την ανάπτυξη της..

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ''ΑΓΟΝΗΣ'' ΕΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΣΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ ΤΟΥ '05 ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΖΗΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΗΣ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΡΑΡΙΟΥ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΕΣ,ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ,ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Οντως το Αγ. Γεώργιος είναι καλοδιατηρημένο πλοίο, παρά τα χρόνια του.

----------


## plori

Τετάρτη και Σάββατο που θα εκτελεί την "άγονο¨εκτός η Κύθνος για αυτό κερδίζει χρόνο για της προσεγγίσεις στα υπόλοιπα νησιά.Καλή του αρχή και η δυτικές μετά απο πολλά χρόνια έχουν καθημερινά καράβι για και πρός Πειραιά.Καλά ταξίδια .........

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Τετάρτη και Σάββατο που θα εκτελεί την "άγονο¨*εκτός η Κύθνος* για αυτό κερδίζει χρόνο για της προσεγγίσεις στα υπόλοιπα νησιά.Καλή του αρχή και η δυτικές μετά απο πολλά χρόνια έχουν καθημερινά καράβι για και πρός Πειραιά.Καλά ταξίδια .........


Και η Μήλος (+Κίμωλος) μένει εκτός, αφού το πλοίο πάει Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ιο, Σαντορίνη και πίσω.

----------


## plori

Δεν το είχα προσέξει οτι αφήνει έξω Μήλο και Κίμωλο, πάντως τώρα ταξιδευει "κολλημένο¨με 18,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner IV

μπραβο παιδια για ολες τις φοτο για αυτο το πλοιου!!!του αξιζουν διοτι πιστευω πως ειναι το καλιτερο πλοιο που εχει περασει απο διτικες κικλαδες...και φυσικα το δικο μου :Wink:

----------


## sg3

μηλο,κυθνο και κιμωλο εξυπηρετει ο κοραης!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Το Αγιος Γεώργιος λίγο εξω από τον Πειραιά

Agios Georgios.jpg

----------


## navarchos

> μπραβο παιδια για ολες τις φοτο για αυτο το πλοιου!!!του αξιζουν διοτι πιστευω πως ειναι το καλιτερο πλοιο που εχει περασει απο διτικες κικλαδες...και φυσικα το δικο μου


 το καλητερο δεν πιστευω υπηρχαν και πολυ καλητερα και πρωτο το ΜΗΛΟΣ δευτερον ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ τριτον οΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.Μην κοιταμε το παρων ας παμε πισω και στο παρελθον................

----------


## Panos80

Συμφωνω φιλε speedrunner.

----------


## speedrunner IV

φιλε navarchos δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο...πες μου προτα πιο πλοιο 37 χρονο εχει μια τοση καλη ταχιτητα σαν το γεωργιος (19.7 knots) και δεν υπαιστει συχνα βλαβες....

----------


## navarchos

> φιλε navarchos δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο...πες μου προτα πιο πλοιο 37 χρονο εχει μια τοση καλη ταχιτητα σαν το γεωργιος (19.7 knots) και δεν υπαιστει συχνα βλαβες....


 γιατι φιλε δεν πηγαινε το μηλος δεν πηγαινε το αφροδιτη δεν πηγαινε ο πηγασος.και απ οτι θυμαμαι την εποχη που ηταν και τα δυο στις δυτικες κυκλαδες μια ζωη απονερα εβλεπε το γεωργιος και αν θυμασται καλα τη ζημια στο στροφαλο την επαθε το γεωργιος κυνηγοντας το αφροδιτη.μπορει να εχουμε κατα βαθος ολοι τις συμπαθιες μας αλλα το σωστο να το λεμε.και τελος θα συμφωνησο οτι οαγιος για την ηλικια του ειναι πολυ περιπιημενος και γενικα πολυ προσεγμενος

----------


## Apostolos

Η ταχύτητα δέν είναι το πάν! για μισή ώρα παραπάνω με ένα μοναδικά όμορφο πλοίο δέν παθαίνουμε τίποτε. Ναυτικός λαός και κάνουμε σαν Αμερικανάκια!

----------


## speedrunner IV

κιομος σε μερικα ατομα παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο η ταχητητα γι αυτο ολα τα ταχιπλοα εχουν κλεψει ολη την δουλεια απο τα παλια συμβατικα..

----------


## Apostolos

Κι ώμος ρόλο παίζει, όταν δέν ξέρεις ότι η ζωή ειναι μικρή και όταν βιάζεσαι σκοντάφτεις!  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Κι ώμος ρόλο παίζει, όταν δέν ξέρεις ότι η ζωή ειναι μικρή και όταν βιάζεσαι σκοντάφτεις!


Σωστός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner IV

αμα ηταν ετσι τα ταχιπλοα δεν θα ειχαν σημασια.....

----------


## hayabusa

> κιομος σε μερικα ατομα παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο η ταχητητα γι αυτο ολα τα ταχιπλοα εχουν κλεψει ολη την δουλεια απο τα παλια συμβατικα..


βασικά μάλλον εσύ έχεις κάποιο κόλλημα με τα ταχύπλοα γιατί όπου και αν κοιτάξω παντού τα ίδια γράφεις.

Εντελώς φιλικά  :Smile:

----------


## Παπας Μηλος

Παιδια γεια σας ..Καινουριος στην ναυτοπαρεα αλλα απο το 1981 εως το 1991 ημουν και εγω μαγειρας σε πλοια "θρυλους της ακτοπλοιας" Ιονιο,Κιμωλος,Απολλων Εξπρες και Γεωργιος Εξπρες.Στο Απολλων Εξπρες για λιγο που το φεραμε απο την βορεια Γαλλια( και επιδη ειναι αδελφια με το Αγιος Γεωργιος και περασαμε τον Ατλαντικο με 10-11 μποφορ.Λεω για το βαπορα Αγιος Γεωργιος αν υπηρχαν ασφαλεστερα λιμανια για να μπορει να αραξει να μην ισχυει το απαγορευτικο τα 9 μποφορ και επιδη εχει τον καπτα-Νικο Σαρδη στην γεφυρα και υπολοιπα παλικαρια θα μας ταξιδευουν παντα με ασφαλεια.Γι'αυτο επιμενω στα συμβατικα πλοια και στις επωνυμες εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουν ολο το χρονο τα νησια και οχι σε εταιρειες "αλεξιπτωτιστες" που ερχονται το καλοκαιρι μονο να τα οικονομισουν

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Παιδια γεια σας ..Καινουριος στην ναυτοπαρεα αλλα απο το 1981 εως το 1991 ημουν και εγω μαγειρας σε πλοια "θρυλους της ακτοπλοιας" Ιονιο,Κιμωλος,Απολλων Εξπρες και Γεωργιος Εξπρες.Στο Απολλων Εξπρες για λιγο που το φεραμε απο την βορεια Γαλλια( και επιδη ειναι αδελφια με το Αγιος Γεωργιος και περασαμε τον Ατλαντικο με 10-11 μποφορ.Λεω για το βαπορα Αγιος Γεωργιος αν υπηρχαν ασφαλεστερα λιμανια για να μπορει να αραξει να μην ισχυει το απαγορευτικο τα 9 μποφορ και επιδη εχει τον καπτα-Νικο Σαρδη στην γεφυρα και υπολοιπα παλικαρια θα μας ταξιδευουν παντα με ασφαλεια.Γι'αυτο επιμενω στα συμβατικα πλοια και στις επωνυμες εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουν ολο το χρονο τα νησια και οχι σε εταιρειες "αλεξιπτωτιστες" που ερχονται το καλοκαιρι μονο να τα οικονομισουν


 Kαλώς ήλθες στη παρέα μας.Πολύ θα ήθελα να μας διηγηθείς το ταξίδι εκείνο με τα 11 μποφώρ :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner IV

φιλε hayabusa κανεις λαθος γιατι τα αγαπιμενα μου πλοια ειναι και θα ειναι τα σιμβατικα!!!!!

φιλικα παντα :Very Happy:

----------


## Παπας Μηλος

Ηταν μια μοναδικη εμπειρια γιατι ποτε ξανα δεν ειχα βγει απο το Αιγαιο και το Κρητικο πελαγος αλλα εμπειρια που θα μου μεινει αξεχαστη γιατι εβλεπα βουνα την θαλασσα και στερια πουθενα.Για δυο μερες στο πληρωμα,το οποιο αποτελουσε 22 ατομα μαζι με τον πλοιοκτητη κ. Αντωνη Βεντουρη,εδεινα ξυρα τροφη γιατι κατσαρολα στην κουζινα δεν μπορουσε να κρατηθει.Τις περισσοτερες ωρες ημουν στην γεφυρα

----------


## giannisk88

> Ηταν μια μοναδικη εμπειρια γιατι ποτε ξανα δεν ειχα βγει απο το Αιγαιο και το Κρητικο πελαγος αλλα εμπειρια που θα μου μεινει αξεχαστη γιατι εβλεπα βουνα την θαλασσα και στερια πουθενα.Για δυο μερες στο πληρωμα,το οποιο αποτελουσε 22 ατομα μαζι με τον πλοιοκτητη κ. Αντωνη Βεντουρη,εδεινα ξυρα τροφη γιατι κατσαρολα στην κουζινα δεν μπορουσε να κρατηθει.Τις περισσοτερες ωρες ημουν στην γεφυρα


Καλώς όρισες φίλε απο το πανέμορφο νησί σου!!!
Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ οταν βλέπω άτομα με εμπειρίες απο ταξίδια να μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ.
Ως δείγμα φιλοξενείας σου χαρίζω τη παρακάτω φετινή φωτο που τη ζείτε και καθημερινά live!!!
DSC00123.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Δύο φωτογραφίες από τις περιόδους του ως ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ.
Η πρώτη άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 19 Αυγούστου 1999.
Pict19990819.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και η δεύτερη το πρωινό της 29ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2003.
Pict20030929.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Χριστουγεννα 2008.
Το Hengist στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

G_0060.JPG

----------


## Leo

> Χριστουγεννα 2008.
> Το Hengist στο μεγαλο λιμανι.


Από τότε έχεις να πατήσεις την Πειραϊκή γή... :Razz:  θα σου αφαιρεθεί το πάσο... :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> Από τότε έχεις να πατήσεις την Πειραϊκή γή... θα σου αφαιρεθεί το πάσο...


 οχι νομιζω οτι ηταν και στην κοπη της πιτας στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ το 2009

----------


## Rocinante

> οχι νομιζω οτι ηταν και στην κοπη της πιτας στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ το 2009


 Σωστοοοος :cry::cry::cry:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Την Κυριακή 15/11/2009 ταξίδευσα Ίο-Πειραιά. ¶ριστες οι εντυπώσεις για ένα πλοίο της ηλικίας του. Καθαρό, συνεπές στην ώρα του, πολύ ευγενικό το πλήρωμα. Τελικά είναι ζήτημα πλοιοκτησίας... Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να δω κάτι αντίστοιχο σε συνομίληκα πλοία της GA Ferries....

----------


## n-k

Ο ¶γιος μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου (τραβηγμένες από ένα σημείο διαφορετικό απ' αυτό που έχουμε συνηθίσει).

georgios 1.JPG

DSC03351.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Φιλε μου θα σου πρότεινα να τις βάλεις και στη Γκαλερί του φόρουμ!!!! Οι φωτο δε παίζονται με τίποτα!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί στην Φολέγανδρο!!!

DSC01978.JPG

DSC01979.JPG

DSC01985.JPG

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

αληθεύει ότι το πλοίο πηγαίνει μέρα παρά μέρα άγονη και αντί να πιάνει κύθνο πάει κατευθείαν σέριφο;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Σήμερα το πρωί στην Φολέγανδρο!!!
> 
> DSC01978.JPG
> 
> DSC01979.JPG
> 
> DSC01985.JPG


Eτσι μπραβο για να ανεβουμε λιγο τοσο καιρο ο βαπορας στιν νεα του γραμι και δεν εχουμε δει φοτω του!!να στε καλα παιδια ευχαριστουμε πολλι!!

----------


## speedrunner

> αληθεύει ότι το πλοίο πηγαίνει μέρα παρά μέρα άγονη και αντί να πιάνει κύθνο πάει κατευθείαν σέριφο;


Το πλοίο κάνει την άγονη 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, κάθε Τετάρτη και Σάββατο απο Πειραιά και Πέμπτη Κυριακή η επιστροφή. Η οποία άγονη έχει αλλάξει απο 1 Νοεμβρίου με τις νέες συμβάσεις και το δρομολόγιο είναι Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη, δεν αφήνει την Κύθνο και την Μήλο έξω επειδή έτσι του αρέσει!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορία φίλε speedrunner!!!

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος σήμερα το μεσημέρι βάζωντας πλώρη για Κυκλάδες....
PB230158.jpg

για όλο το nautilia.gr

----------


## Trakman

Πραγματικά πανέμορφη φωτογραφία Γιώργο από ένα πλοίο που μας άφησε καταπληκτικές αναμνήσεις το καλοκαίρι!!! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner IV

καμια καινουρια φωτο του πλοιου στην σαντορινη εχετε?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> καμια καινουρια φωτο του πλοιου στην σαντορινη εχετε?


Ορίστε...

toppag860.jpg

----------


## speedrunner IV

οκ φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι προσφατη καθως δεν υπαρχουν τα καινουρια ανοιγματα στα παραθυρα....ευχαριστω παντως.. :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Το ομορφο πλοιο αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους giorgos,aegeanspeedlines.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Το ομορφο πλοιο αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους giorgos,aegeanspeedlines.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Είναι πολύ όμορφη!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Στον Πειραιά φωτογραφημένο απο το Φαιστός,Παρασκευή 27-11..!!
Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο giorgos...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66964

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66965

----------


## Panos80

Αρχοντας ο HENGIST!

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φίλε vinman και εσύ nkr.. ευχαριστώ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του βάπορα..

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ εχθες στον Σαρωνικο....*
*Για ολους εσας εδω...*

PB301460.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

To ¶γιος Γεώργιος ...
αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια
DSC00305_66351122009.JPG
Για τους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,giorgos...theolos-ship και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mπάμπη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!
Ανταποδίδω με μία νυχτερινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου λίγο πριν την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά...στις 21/8/2009...Επίσης αφιερωμένη και στους ndimitr93,dokimakos21,giorgos.... και vinman.*
P8216995.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Γιαννη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 άφιξη του ¶γιου Γεώργιου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ -Στον συννεφιασμενο Σαρωνικο....*
*Για ολους του λατρες του πλοιου...*

PB301455.JPG

----------


## Leo

Καπετάν Νίκο Σάρδη Χρόνια Πολλά από όλο το nautilia.gr και καλά ταξίδια 

PICT5205aggeo.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο Μαρούλη ! Σίφνο... 

DSC02318.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην πειραικη του 1998


negatives (179).jpg


Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@  & Apostolos

----------


## Tasos@@@

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην πειραικη του 1998
> 
> 
> negatives (179).jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@  & Apostolos


Α Ψ Ο Γ Ο Σ !  !  !  :Very Happy: Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην πειραικη του 1998
> 
> 
> negatives (179).jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@ & Apostolos


_Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_.

PHOTO 057.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ας ανταποδωσω και εγω λοιπον γιατι ο φιλος Ben μας εχει τρελανει!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Tasos@@@  Εγραψες!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ευχαριστω πολυ και σας αφιερωνω αλλη μια.
Αγιος Γεωργιος και Coral

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην παρο του 1999

film (92).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON , tasos @@@, Apostolos & Proussos

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πως γινεται να ανεβαζεις φωτο που να λες "ε ενταξει,αυτη ειναι επεξεργασμενη" και ομως να ΞΕΡΕΙΣ και να ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ οτι δεν ειναι!Δεν ξερω τι να πω για τις ικανοτητες σου!Να'σαι καλα Κωστη!

----------


## nkr

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στο μεγαλο λιμανι σημερα πρωτοχρονια. :Very Happy: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262356317

----------


## plori

Αποτυχημένη η μια προσπάθεια κατάπλου λόγο φουρτούνας σήμερα του πλοίου.Περιμένοντας την δευτερη.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αποτυχημένη η μια προσπάθεια κατάπλου λόγο φουρτούνας σήμερα του πλοίου.Περιμένοντας την δευτερη.......


Πολυ ωραιες φωτο...Εδεσε τελικα?

----------


## plori

Δυστηχώς αποτυχημένη και η δευτερη προσπάθεια............προσπαθεί και για τρίτη γενναίες προσπάθειες του πληρώματος

IMG_1431.JPG

IMG_1435.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα ετσι οπως ειναι ο καιρος. Φαινεται οτι στην τεταρτη εδεσε. Περιμενουμε απο τον φιλο plori επιβεβαιωση μιας και το βλεπω το πλοιο με περιεργο δεσιμο.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ωραια ανταποκριση απο τον φιλο plori....Αναμενουμε...

----------


## Rocinante

Θα κανουμε λιγο υπομονη μιας και το πλοιο αναχωρισε αλλα αυτη την στιγμη βγαινει απο το λιμανι με τον καιρο μπροστα. Ο plori θα βγαζει τρελες φωτο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Μετά απο 4 προσπάθειες με ηρωικούς χειρισμούς κατάφερε να δέσει, ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στο πλήρωμα και ειδικά στον καπετάν Σάρδη!!!!!!! .

IMG_1440.jpg

IMG_1441.jpg

IMG_1442.jpg

IMG_1443.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Μετά απο 4 προσπάθειες με ηρωικούς χειρισμούς κατάφερε να δέσει, ενα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στο πλήρωμα και ειδικά στον καπετάν Σάρδη!!!!!!! .


 Μπραβο plori. Πολυ καλες. Αθλος πραγματικος για το πληρωμα να δεσει το πλοιο ετσι.
Φωτο απο την εξοδο εχουμε;  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## plori

> Μπραβο plori. Πολυ καλες. Αθλος πραγματικος για το πληρωμα να δεσει το πλοιο ετσι.





> Φωτο απο την εξοδο εχουμε;



 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την έξοδο του κόσμου έαν εννοείς έχω "ανεβάσει".

----------


## Rocinante

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την έξοδο του κόσμου έαν εννοείς έχω "ανεβάσει".


 Την εξοδο του πλοιου απο τον κολπο με τον καιρο φατσα... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## plori

Βεβαίως.....

IMG_1434.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και στον Πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα του Βάπορα!!!! πραγματικά άθλος!!!!! Πανέμορφες οι φωτό σου plori........να'σαι καλά που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!

----------


## Rocinante

> Βεβαίως.....


Ωραιος...  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες φίλε plori!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από εμένα στον Πλοίαρχο και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου για τους ηρωικούς χειρισμούς που πραγματοποίησαν σε τέτοιες δύσκολες συνθήκες στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου.*

----------


## opelmanos

> Δυστηχώς αποτυχημένη και η δευτερη προσπάθεια............προσπαθεί και για τρίτη γενναίες προσπάθειες του πληρώματος


Η ανταπόκριση σου είναι υπέροχη φίλε plori.H δεύτερη φωτογραφία τα σπάει όλα!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Eνα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα στον καπτεν σαρδη!!αλα διστιχος φιλαρακο μου η σιφνος μπροστα στο επομενο λιμανι που ειχε ..που ηταν η φολεγανδρος τα πραγματα ειναι πολλι χειροτερα σε εμας λογο τις στενις λιμενολεκανις του και τις μεικροτερις προβλιτας του μολις 20 μετρα φαρδος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αλα ευτιχος να ναι καλα ο καπτεν σαρδης και παλι μετα απο υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες τα καταφερε και παλι..ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον καπτα νικο !!και στο υπολιπο πλιρομα..Να δουμε μεχρι ποτε θα εχουμε αυτα τα λιμανια... :Confused: 

Υ.Γ Φωτο δεν εχω γιατι ξεχασα να παρω μαζι μου τιν ψιφιακι :cry: αλα δεν πειραζει αυριο αν το θιμιθω θα τιν παρω... :Razz:

----------


## plori

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους τους "συνταξιδιώτες" .Ελπίζω ο Κοραής που έρχεται να έχει ποιό εύκολο έργο άν και ο καιρός δεν έχει "πέσει" καθόλου.Θα δούμε....

----------


## laz94

Φίλε plori σε υπερευχαριστούμε για το *καταπληκτικό* ρεπορταζ σου! να 'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## n-k

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους τους "συνταξιδιώτες" .Ελπίζω ο Κοραής που έρχεται να έχει ποιό εύκολο έργο άν και ο καιρός δεν έχει "πέσει" καθόλου.Θα δούμε....


Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες σου, μπράβο φίλε Plori!!! Την ώρα της αναχώρησης του ¶γιου, μετά την επίμονη προσπάθεια να δέσει που κράτησε παραπάνω από μια ώρα, βρέθηκα στην "Πέρα Πάντα", δυστυχώς χωρίς φωτογραφική μηχανή. Τράβηξα μερικές με το κινητό, αλλά είναι πολύ κακές. Συγχωρέστε με για την ποιότητα (από κινητό με ζουμ, καταλαβαίνετε...) αλλά ανεβάζω 2 έτσι για να έχουμε ένα ακόμα (ελάχιστο) δείγμα της πραγματικής "μάχης" του πλοίου με τα κύματα!

----------


## Leo

plori υπέροχο φωτογραφικό υλικό από την Σίφνο. Ο Hengist δεν ήταν ο μόνος που σήμερα "τά παιξε" και ο Horsa τα κατάφερε δύσκολα στην Τήνο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι στις γέφυρες, τις πλώρες και τις πρύμες των βαποριών είναι ήρωες. Ακόμη ένα σχόλιο για το λιμάνι της Σίφνου με αυτό τον καιρό.... ΟΚ είναι το μοναδικό λιμάνι (μώλος), πλάτσα πλούτσα έφτασες και δεν έχεις καμιά άλλη επιλογή. Στη Τήνο όμως 3 λιμάνια όλα στο πέλαγος?

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους μπραβο φίλε plori και n-k τι εχασα πάλι!!Αχ αυτή η Αθήνα!!!

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ PLORI ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ.Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ''ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ'' Η ΜΑΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ.ΘΑ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΡΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ......ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι το Ελληνικό ΦΙΛΟΤΙΜΟ, που άλλοι οι λαοί δεν έχουν ούτε καν σαν λέξη στην γλώσσα τους.

----------


## roussosf

μηπως ακουει κανεις αρμοοοοδιοοοοος
να μας πει τα απαγορευτικα βγαινουν λογω δυσμενων καιρικων φαινομενων στα πελαγη η λογω μη υπαρξεως σωστων λιμενικων εγκαταστασεων?........

----------


## BULKERMAN

> μηπως ακουει κανεις αρμοοοοδιοοοοος
> να μας πει τα απαγορευτικα βγαινουν λογω δυσμενων καιρικων φαινομενων στα πελαγη η λογω μη υπαρξεως σωστων λιμενικων εγκαταστασεων?........


 
φίλε ROUSSOF μάλλον απάντησε ο Leo κάποια μηνύματα πιο πριν με τα 3 λιμάνια της Τήνου στον καιρό...

----------


## Παπας Μηλος

Αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι της Μηλου με συννεφιασμενο πρωινο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

[QUOTE=Παπας Μηλος;296802]Αντε και το Κοραις να το δουμε με καινουργια πλωρη τον Φεβρουαριο να ανεβει η ταχυτητα του και να ειναι ενα τελειο βαπορακι[/QUOTE Φιλαρακο καλη η φωτο σου αλα δεν ειναι το μερος τις εδω :Wink:  σε παρακαλω βγαλτιν και βαλτιν στο θεμα του αδαμαντιου....

----------


## Παπας Μηλος

[QUOTE=AIOLOS KENTERIS II;296803]


> Αντε και το Κοραις να το δουμε με καινουργια πλωρη τον Φεβρουαριο να ανεβει η ταχυτητα του και να ειναι ενα τελειο βαπορακι[/QUOTE Φιλαρακο καλη η φωτο σου αλα δεν ειναι το μερος τις εδω σε παρακαλω βγαλτιν και βαλτιν στο θεμα του αδαμαντιου....


Φιλε συγγνωμη εκανα λαθος και το αλλαξα μην δαγκωνεις

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

[QUOTE=Παπας Μηλος;296805]


> Φιλε συγγνωμη εκανα λαθος και το αλλαξα μην δαγκωνεις


Οκ δεν δαγκωνω απλος σου το ειπα..  :Razz:

----------


## Παπας Μηλος

[QUOTE=AIOLOS KENTERIS II;296806]


> Οκ δεν δαγκωνω απλος σου το ειπα..


Ανθρωπος ειμαι λαθοι κανω

----------


## Fanouris

Δηλαδη με την αλλαγη της πλωρης θα παρει ταχυτητα? Πως θα γινει αυτο?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Εν πλώ στον Σαρωνικό*

PB301454.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο dokimakos21 με τις ευχές μου για Χρόνια Πολλά για την ονομαστική του εορτή!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71700

----------


## nickosps

Ο ¶γιος στη Σέριφο:
Agios Georgios.JPG
Πηγή: φίλος μου.

----------


## erenShip

Ρε παιδιά, δεν θέλω να φανώ κακιά αλλά δεν είρθε η ώρα να αποχαιρετήσουμε μια και καλή το Γεώργιος??!!! ταξίδεψα προχτές και ζαλήστικα μόνο από το κούνημα που έκανε το καράβι και όχι από την θάλασσα!!! θαλασσοβάπορο δεν  λέω αλλά παλιό!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ρε παιδιά, δεν θέλω να φανώ κακιά αλλά δεν είρθε η ώρα να αποχαιρετήσουμε μια και καλή το Γεώργιος??!!! ταξίδεψα προχτές και ζαλήστικα μόνο από το κούνημα που έκανε το καράβι και όχι από την θάλασσα!!! θαλασσοβάπορο δεν  λέω αλλά παλιό!!


ΝΑ ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ????Ενα απο τα ελαχιστα στολιδια που μας εχουν απομεινει?Αυτο το κουνημα φιλη μου αρεσει σε πολλους πιστεψε με!!!

----------


## noulos

> Ρε παιδιά, δεν θέλω να φανώ κακιά αλλά δεν είρθε η ώρα να αποχαιρετήσουμε μια και καλή το Γεώργιος??!!! ταξίδεψα προχτές και ζαλήστικα μόνο από το κούνημα που έκανε το καράβι και όχι από την θάλασσα!!! θαλασσοβάπορο δεν  λέω αλλά παλιό!!


Και όμως ανήκει ίσως στην πιο καλοτάξιδη πορτάδα!

----------


## hayabusa

ε και στην τελική, καράβι είναι, θα κουνήσει, τι θα κάνει; νομίζεις ότι τα σύγχρονα πλωτά μπαούλα είναι πολύ καλύτερα; εκεί και λίγο να κουνήσει και να ζαλιστεί κάποιος τι θα κάνει; μέσα θα μεινει να σκάσει σα ποντίκι γιατί ούτε περαντζάδες έχουνε ούτε μεγάλα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ούτε τίποτα.

για αυτό ας εκτιμήσουμε αυτόν τον ακούραστο εργάτη (και τους υπόλοιπους της παλιοσειράς δηλαδή, όσους έχουν απομείνει) γιατί σύντομα θα έρθει η ώρα που θα κλαίμε με μαύρο δάκρυ για αυτά που είχαμε και αυτά που χάσαμε... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα έρθει εκείνη η στιγμή, καλώς ή κακώς, οπότε μην βιαζόμαστε ας το απολαύσουμε όσο μπορούμε...

----------


## erenShip

και όμως στην σημερινή εποχή υπάρχουν καινούργια στολίδια που οργώνουν το αιγαίο! το συγκεκριμένο ήταν στολίδι άλλης εποχής, μαζί με το Μήλος, το ¶πτερα, και άλλα πολλά!! πλέον αλλάξαν οι εποχές, για αυτο είναι καλύτερα να περάσει στην ιστορία ως ένα από τα πιο λαμπρά καράβια της σειράς του!!!

----------


## Rocinante

erenShip καλως ορισες στη παρεα μας.
 Σε λιγο καιρο θα διαπιστωσεις οτι αναμεσα μας υπαρχουν καποιοι τυποι που προτιμουν να ταξιδεψουν 100 φορες με το Hengist παρα με καποιο οπως για παραδειγμα αυτο το συμπαθητικο κατα τ αλλα πλοιο, που εχεις στο avatar σου  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Το γιατι;
Θα το ανακαλυψεις σε λιγο καιρο.
Και παλι καλως ορισες.

----------


## noulos

Ακριβώς έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα!

----------


## erenShip

οκ! πάω πάσο.....σέβομαι τις απόψεις σας και τις κατανοώ! είναι ένα καράβι που εμπνέει σεβασμό! ίσως με τον ερχομό μου σε αυτή την παρέα να αλλάξω γνώμη! ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!  :Smile:

----------


## noulos

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξεις γνώμη. Ισα - ίσα, θα δεις ότι γενικά σε όλα τα θέματα υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορετικές απόψεις.

----------


## Thanasis89

Και για να σε βοηθήσω...  :Wink:  

DSC02320.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

> erenShip καλως ορισες στη παρεα μας.
>  Σε λιγο καιρο θα διαπιστωσεις οτι αναμεσα μας υπαρχουν καποιοι τυποι που προτιμουν να ταξιδεψουν 100 φορες με το Hengist παρα με καποιο οπως για παραδειγμα αυτο το συμπαθητικο κατα τ αλλα πλοιο, που εχεις στο avatar σου 
> Το γιατι;
> Θα το ανακαλυψεις σε λιγο καιρο.
> Και παλι καλως ορισες.



όπως τα λές είναι φίλε roci.. Ναί.... είμαι και εγώ ένας απο αυτούς.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

erenShip σε λιγες μερες θα κανουμε μια συναντηση οπως μπορεις να δεις 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=90818
Θα ηταν χαρα μας να σε γνωρισουμε και να σε καλοσορισουμε στην παρεα μας και να μας δηιγηθεις και το προσφατο ταξιδι σου με το ιστορικο ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ οπως ειδα.
Θα γνωρισεις και καποιους που εχουν τρελα με τα τριξιματα, τις ασπρομαυρες φωτογραφιες ,τις ανοιχτες βαρδιολες και οτιδοιποτε τελος παντον ερχεται απο το παρελθον. Και θα ακουσεις πολλες ιστοριες...
Μετα ξερω γω μπορεις να παρεις κανενα τηλεφωνο να ερθουν να μας μαζεψουν ολους... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Κλεινοντας να καλεσω ολους τους προλαλησαντες να φωναξουν 
ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ HENGIST..
ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ...

Και τα αδελφια του βεβαιως βεβαιως οπως ειπα και στον Θαναση πριν λιγο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> erenShip σε λιγες μερες θα κανουμε μια συναντηση οπως μπορεις να δεις 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=90818
> Θα ηταν χαρα μας να σε γνωρισουμε και να σε καλοσορισουμε στην παρεα μας και να μας δηιγηθεις και το προσφατο ταξιδι σου με το ιστορικο ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ οπως ειδα.
> Θα γνωρισεις και καποιους που εχουν τρελα με τα τριξιματα, τις ασπρομαυρες φωτογραφιες ,τις ανοιχτες βαρδιολες και οτιδοιποτε τελος παντον ερχεται απο το παρελθον. Και θα ακουσεις πολλες ιστοριες...
> Μετα ξερω γω μπορεις να παρεις κανενα τηλεφωνο να ερθουν να μας μαζεψουν ολους...
> Κλεινοντας να καλεσω ολους τους προλαλησαντες να φωναξουν 
> ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ HENGIST..
> ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ...
> 
> Και τα αδελφια του βεβαιως βεβαιως οπως ειπα και στον Θαναση πριν λιγο


ΖΗΤΩ Η ΠΟΠΗΗΗΗ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΖΗΤΩ ΖΗΤΩ ΖΗΤΩ Ας συνεχίσουν να ταξιδεύουν να τα βλέπουμε και οι επιλογές του καθενός να τα επιλέγει για ταξίδι υποκειμενικές.

----------


## speedrunner

Εγώ παιδιά θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλοerenShip δεν λέω πολύ ωραίο καράβι αλλά πάλιωσε και αυτό, καλό θα ήταν να αντικατασταθεί απο ένα νεότερο για να μην έχει την ίδια κατάληξη  με τα καράβια του Αγούδημου.

----------


## erenShip

και εγώ νομίζω κατα εκεί το πάει! και κρίμα στο καράβι!

----------


## Thanasis89

Είστε τρελοί για δέσιμο... Αλλά... Όλοι μαζί στην τρέλα... ! 
ΖΗΤΩ ΖΗΤΩ ΖΗΤΩ... 

Υ.Γ : Η Ποπάρα με τρέλανε προσωπικά... Αλλά μιας και είναι αδέρφια...  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

> και εγώ νομίζω κατα εκεί το πάει! και κρίμα στο καράβι!


απο πού συμπεραίνουμε οτι κατα κεί το πάει? γιατί να έχει την τύχη των αγουδημόπλοιων?

----------


## Leo

Επειδή κι εγώ είμαι λάτρης του Henginst του Horsa κλπ, θα ήθελα να πω ΖΗΤΩΩΩΩΩ. 
Θα συμφωνήσω με αυτούς που έχουν την θέση του καλοτάξιδου βαποριού (για όλη τη σειρά των αδελφών πλοίων) και θα προσθέσω ότι δεν συγκρίνεται σε καμιά περίπτωση ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος σε ποιότητα με τα άλλα παλιά πλοία που ήταν στη γραμμή της Φολεγάνδρου ή αλλού. Θα σας θυμίσω *αυτό* για να διαβάστε 40 διαφορετικές απόψεις μελών και φίλων που ταξιδέψαμε μαζί. 
Ξαναλέω ΖΗΤΩΩΩΩ!!!

----------


## Panos80

Καλα τα λετε παιδια. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να συγκρινουμε τον αρχοντα hengist με τα μπαουλα τα σημερινα οσον αφορα το ταξιδεμα τους. Αν εξαιρεσουμε τη ταχυτητα του (εχει χασει λιγο απο την ταχυτητα που ειχε στα νιατα του), τοτε σε ολα τα αλλα ειναι κλασεις ανωτερος.
Εχει ανοικτα καταστρωματα για ατελειωτες βολτες και περατζαδες και δε νιωθεις εγλωβισμενος, και ειναι κλασεις ομορφοτερος (κατ'εμε). Επειδη εκεινα τα χρονια εφτιαχναν _βαπορια_ , μενει να δουμε σε τι κατασταση θα ειναι τα σημερινα κουτια οταν και αν φτασουν τα χρονια του Hengist.

----------


## Rocinante

Αν και εχουμε ξεφυγει λιγο να πω και κατι αλλο που το θεωρω σημαντικο.
Ενα πλοιο κερδιζει τις εντυπωσεις οταν υπαρχουν καποιοι λογοι σαν τους παρακατω. Ανεση, ταχυτητα, αξιοπιστια, καθαριοτητα, συνεπεια, ευγενεια πληρωματος κ.λ.π.
Ο Αγιος Γεωργιος, το Superferry , ο Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος και μερικα ακομα ειναι πλοια πολυ πιο ανετα απο καποια καινουρια, πολυ αξιοπιστα μηχανικα , Πεντακαθαρα , συνεπεστατα στα δρομολογια τους. 
Καποια καινουρια ειναι πραγματικα διαμαντια.
Καποια αν και γρηγορα σε πνιγουν τα στενα ή και ανυπαρκτα σαλονια.
Αν θυμαστε υπαρξαν συζητησεις (εντος και εκτος φορουμ που καποια πραγματα λεγονται πιο ωμα) πριν μηνες για ενα καινουριο πλοιο οπου η κατασταση του πλοιου απο πλευρας καθαριοτητας περιγραφτηκε με τα μελανοτερα χρωματα οπως και η συμπεριφορα του πληρωματος.
Ετσι λοιπον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ενα ταξιδι μπορει να ειναι ευχαριστο ειτε ενα πλοιο ειναι 1 ετους ειτε ειναι 38 ετων...
Ουτε βεβαια ειμαι της αποψεις οτι καποιο πλοιο με προηγουμενη ιστορια θα πρεπει σωνει και καλα αν το εχει παρει η βολτα να εκθειαζεται σαν υπεροπλοιο του σημερα.
Το Horsa για παραδειγμα και τα τριξιματα τα εχει και ταλαιπωρημενο ειναι και κυλιωμενες δεν εχει και το τραπεζακι μου το πηρανε  :Wink:  αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι περισσοτεροι θετικοι λογοι που με κανουν να το προτιμω.
Αμα τωρα μπω καμια μερα μεσα και δω να τρεχουν κατσαριδες να ειναι ολα σπασμενα και το πληρωμα να μην ενδιαφερεται, να χαλαει και να εχει καθυστερησεις θα πω απλα κριμα, θα αναπολω τις ομορφες στιγμες του αλλα υπαρχει και το Ferry Kochi...

----------


## Νάξος

> Καλα τα λετε παιδια. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να συγκρινουμε τον αρχοντα hengist με τα μπαουλα τα σημερινα οσον αφορα το ταξιδεμα τους. Αν εξαιρεσουμε τη ταχυτητα του (εχει χασει λιγο απο την ταχυτητα που ειχε στα νιατα του), τοτε σε ολα τα αλλα ειναι κλασεις ανωτερος.
> Εχει ανοικτα καταστρωματα για ατελειωτες βολτες και περατζαδες και δε νιωθεις εγλωβισμενος, και ειναι κλασεις ομορφοτερος (κατ'εμε). Επειδη εκεινα τα χρονια εφτιαχναν _βαπορια_ , μενει να δουμε σε τι κατασταση θα ειναι τα σημερινα κουτια οταν και αν φτασουν τα χρονια του Hengist.


Συμφωνώ φίλε Πάνο μαζύ σου στο ότι το Hengist σαν πλοίο είναι ανώτερο από τα μπαούλα του σήμερα. Θα διαφωνήσω όμως σε ένα. Δεν είναι το πλοίο με τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα που λες και τις περατζάδες. Σε σχέση με τα σημερινά έχει σαφώς περισσότερους ανοικτούς χώρους, σε σχέση όμως με πλοία της γενιάς του έχει απελπιστικά λίγα ανοικτά καταστρώματα, ενώ τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι στεγασμένα. Οι περατζάδες του είναι μετρημένες και στεγασμένες και αυτές και η πρόσβαση στην πλώρη ανύπαρκτη. Η λέξη κόντρα γέφυρα δυστυχώς δεν παίζει στο πλοίο.

Τώρα, θέλω να ανεβάσω κάτι για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το έχετε ξαναδει. Αν ναι, ζητώ συγνώμη γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο να ελέγξω 150 σελίδες στο φόρουμ. Αν όχι  παραθέτω το σχετιτκό σύνδεσμο και μερικά καρέ που έφτιαξα. Πρόκειται για μία προσάραξη του  Hengist τον καιρό που ταξίδευε στα στενά της Μάγχης. Στους φίλους του Hengist

http://www.shipsnostalgia.tv/action/...26/MV_Hengist/

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακό βίντεο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι ειναι ενα εντυπωσιακο αλλα και αποκαλυπτικο βιντεο.
Το ειχα εντοπισει εδω και κανα εξαμηνο αλλα ψιλοδισταζα να δωσω λινκ γιατι τοτε ηταν μια περιοδος που ειχαν ακουστει διαφορα χαζα περι επικινδυνοτητας καποιων πλοιων.
Και για να γινω πιο σαφης.
Πολλοι ειχαμε δει φωτογραφιες απο το ατυχημα του Hengist στην τρομερη θυελα που ειχε πληξει τη Βρετανια. Ολες ηταν απο την δεξια πλευρα και πολλοι οπως και εγω θεωρουσα οτι φτηνα την γλιτωσε.
Ηταν ομως η πρωτη φορα που εβλεπα το πλοιο απο την αριστερη πλευρα οπου υπηρξε μια ατυχια. Η υπαρξη ενος τσιμεντενιου μωλου που σφηνωθηκε στα υφαλα του πλοιου ανοιγοντας του μια τεραστια τρυπα...
Στο βιντεο φαινεται να εφτασε πολυ βαθια... 
Καπου ειχα δει αλλα δεν θυμαμε που,εικονες απο την επιχειρηση για την ρυμουλκηση του πλοιου. Προφανως η πρωτη κινηση θα ηταν να σπασει ο μωλος. Μαλιστα σε καποιον φιλο που του το ειχα δειξει του ειχα πει οτι προφανως τα μπαζα να βγηκαν απο την πορτα του γκαραζ. Εκεινος χαριτολογοντας μου ειπε οτι απλως σφαγησαν το πλοιο και το κομματι του μωλου ειναι ακομα κατω στο γκαραζ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Αργοτερα η περιοχη γυρω απο το πλοιο σκαφτηκε απο μηχανηματα και το πλοιο επεπλευσε και ρυμουλκηθηκε για τις γενικες επισκευες. Το τραυματισμενο τμημα εγινε καινουριο και ουτε φαινεται τιποτα σημερα που ταξιδευει με ασφαλεια και φυσικα δεν κινδυνευει να ανοιξει η τρυπα δια μαγειας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για πιο καλής ανάλυσης φωτογραφίες από το ατύχημα δείτε εδώ:*
*http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/hengist_1972_ex.htm*

----------


## Tasos@@@

TΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ και ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!
Για να πω την αληθεια μου δεν θυμαμαι να ειχα ακουσει ποτε γι'αυτο το ατυχημα που ειχε το καραβι η απλα δεν το θυμαμαι.
Περα απο την προσκρουση στον ντοκο που του χαρισε την τρυπα,υπηρξαν αραγε αλλες ζημιες λογω της προσαραξης?

----------


## Rocinante

Παντως αν θελετε να μαθετε για το τι εγινε στην μεγαλη θυελλα του 87 που επληξε Γαλλια και Βρετανια μπορειτε να διαβασετε ΕΔΩ
Λεει και για το πλοιο.
Ριξτε και μια ματια στο πινακακι στα δεξια.
Χαμηλοτερη ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση 953 mbar !!!!!!!
Νεκροι 22.
Κοστος ζημιων 7.3 δισεκατομυρια δολαρια :shock::shock:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αγιος Γεωργιος σημερα το πρωι,καταπλωρα...
Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce, melis7, TSS Apollon, rocinante, Leo

----------


## opelmanos

To *¶γιος Γεώργιος* φουλάρει από το Αγία Κυριακη..*Πειραιάς 08-01-2010*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72924
Χαρισμένη σε όλη την παρέα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI το 1998 εξω απο τον πειραια

negatives (186).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON,tasos@@@, apostolos

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια στις 15.01.10...*
*Για ολους εσας...*
P1152057.JPG

----------


## kythnos

Πάντως για να σχολιάσω και γω το ¶γιος Γεώργιος πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα ωραίο πλοίο αλλά παλαιά πλήν όμως λόγω των παραμβάσεων που έχει υποστεί κατά καιρούς έχει χάσει τα παλιά χαρακτηριστικά του και έχει γίνει ένα εμπορευματικό σκεύος.Ταξιδεύω με το πλοίο πολύ συχνά και για να μπείς στον χώρο των αεροπορικών πρέπει να πληρώσεις μεγαλύτερο εισητήριο!!!!!Οσο για τις βόλτες στα πλαϊνά καταστρώματα αυτές έγιναν σαλόνια!!!!¶ραγε με αυτούς τους τρόπους δεν συνδυάζει τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά των παλιών (ταχύτητα, πολυτέλια)πλοίων μαζί με των σημερινών(εμπορευματοποίηση).

----------


## erenShip

> Πάντως για να σχολιάσω και γω το ¶γιος Γεώργιος πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα ωραίο πλοίο αλλά παλαιά πλήν όμως λόγω των παραμβάσεων που έχει υποστεί κατά καιρούς έχει χάσει τα παλιά χαρακτηριστικά του και έχει γίνει ένα εμπορευματικό σκεύος.Ταξιδεύω με το πλοίο πολύ συχνά και για να μπείς στον χώρο των αεροπορικών πρέπει να πληρώσεις μεγαλύτερο εισητήριο!!!!!Οσο για τις βόλτες στα πλαϊνά καταστρώματα αυτές έγιναν σαλόνια!!!!¶ραγε με αυτούς τους τρόπους δεν συνδυάζει τα αρνητικά χαρακτηριστικά των παλιών (ταχύτητα, πολυτέλια)πλοίων μαζί με των σημερινών(εμπορευματοποίηση).


συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε kythnos δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτα που λες αλλα οταν βλεπεις αυτο το αναθεματισμενο VENTOURIS SEA LINES στο πλαι και το παλιο αρχοντικο σκαρι του,αληθεια,σκεφτεσαι οτι εισαι σε ενα εμπορευματοποιημενο σκαφος?

----------


## kythnos

Στο βαθμό που κανείς βλέπει μόνο το συμβολικό του πλοίου, όπως είναι η εταιρεία του και το σκαρί, νιώθει ευτυχής που βλέπει το πλοίο αυτό, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε 'οτι για τους κατοίκους των νησιών ένα πλοίο είναι η μόνη πολλές φορές επικοινωνία που έχουν με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Αν λοιπόν δεί κανείς το πλοίο αυτό σαν μέσο μεταφοράς εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα οπώς ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μνμ. Εγώ απο τη μία χαίρομαι που υπάρχει αυτό το πλοίο, επειδή μου αρέσουν τα πλοία(ειδικά τα παλιά) και απο την άλλη ταλαιπωρούμαι κάθε που θέλω να μετακιμηθώ στο νησί μου....(Είναι διαφορετική η οπτική του να βλέπεις τα πλοία κάθε που πάς διακοπές κ άλλο να είναι η μόνη σου επικοινωνία)

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Kythnos έχεις δίκιο.
Οι πιό πολλοί απο μάς το θαυμάζουμε για την ιστορία του και την ομορφιά του, για εσάς όμως σαν μέσο για να μετακινηθείτε δέν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
Οσες φορές και να το έχουν ανακαινίσει δε παύει να είναι πολλών χρονών.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Στο βαθμό που κανείς βλέπει μόνο το συμβολικό του πλοίου, όπως είναι η εταιρεία του και το σκαρί, νιώθει ευτυχής που βλέπει το πλοίο αυτό, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε 'οτι για τους κατοίκους των νησιών ένα πλοίο είναι η μόνη πολλές φορές επικοινωνία που έχουν με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Αν λοιπόν δεί κανείς το πλοίο αυτό σαν μέσο μεταφοράς εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα οπώς ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μνμ. Εγώ απο τη μία χαίρομαι που υπάρχει αυτό το πλοίο, επειδή μου αρέσουν τα πλοία(ειδικά τα παλιά) και απο την άλλη ταλαιπωρούμαι κάθε που θέλω να μετακιμηθώ στο νησί μου....(Είναι διαφορετική η οπτική του να βλέπεις τα πλοία κάθε που πάς διακοπές κ άλλο να είναι η μόνη σου επικοινωνία)


συμφωνο απολυτα....νησια σαν την κυθνο χρειαζονται καινουργια πλοια που θα μεταφερουν τους κατοικους με ασφαλεια

----------


## hayabusa

σιγα ρε παιδιά, απο που σας προέκυψε οτι ο Αγιος Γεωργιος δεν ειναι ασφαλές πλοίο ;

----------


## giannisk88

Μια χαρά ασφαλές είναι το βαπόρι.Γι'αυτο και μπορεί να ταξιδεύει ακόμα.Απλώς η συμπεριφορά του σε άσχημο καιρό δε ξέρω πώς είναι για τους επιβάτες.Έχετε εμπειρία απο άσχημο καιρό να μας περιγράψετε? δυστυχώς δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω με το βάπορα.

----------


## giannisk88

Και μιάς και μιλάμε για το βάπορα ας δούμε μία συνηθησμένη καλοκαιρινή στιγμή για τη Μήλο..
Αφιερωμένη σε όσους αγαπούν το πλοίο..
Εκείνη τη μέρα βρέθηκα αργότερα στην αναχώρηση του όπου ο κάπτεν είχε βγεί στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα και μόλις έλινε κάβους χαιρέτησε κάποιο γνωστό του ίσως στο λιμεναρχείο γνέφοντας το χέρι και χτυπόντας τη "κόρνα" του βάπορα....Αυτή η σκηνή με γύρισε χρόνια πίσω καθώς σήμερα σπάνια βλέπεις καταρχάς ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες και ανοιχτές καρδιές.... :Wink: 
DSC00020.JPG

----------


## Panos80

Προσωπικα εχω ταξιδεψει με τον Αγιο Γεωργιο 3-4 φορες με γεματο 8αρι. Το πλοιο για τον ογκο του συμπεριφερεται αψογα και δινει την αισθηση οτι προκειται για στιβαρο βαπορι, θαλασσοβαπορο οπως και το αδελφακι του ο Απολλωνας.  Επισης καντε τον κοπο και ρωτηστε τον Καπεταν Ν.Σαρδη να σας πει τη  γνωμη του. Τρελαμενος με το πλοιο του.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει η συμπεριφορα του καθολου στο νερο.....περνει τις ιδιες κλισεις με το πηνελοπη Α.........ασε που οταν εχει νοτια παει αστα να πανε.........

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Θέλω να μάθω πότε πάει για ετήσια το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ξέρει κάποις να μου πει;

----------


## ορφεας

Πέρσι πήγε τον Μάιο οπότε λογικά τότε (χωρίς συγουριά)

----------


## gpap2006

Γύρω στα μέσα Απρίλη θα δέσει, θα πάει δεξαμενή 10-13/5 και τέλη Μαίου θα μπει κανονικότατα στα θερινά του.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει η συμπεριφορα του καθολου στο νερο.....περνει τις ιδιες κλισεις με το πηνελοπη Α.........ασε που οταν εχει νοτια παει αστα να πανε.........


 κ ποιο πλοιο δεν παει αστα να πανε με νοτια!!!ολα υποφερουνε...απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα πλοια αυτο κ τα αδελφακια του

----------


## Panos80

> κ ποιο πλοιο δεν παει αστα να πανε με νοτια!!!ολα υποφερουνε...απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα πλοια αυτο κ τα αδελφακια του


 
Με βρισκεις απολυτα συμφωνο.

----------


## erenShip

[QUOTE=gpap2006;303805]Γύρω στα μέσα Απρίλη θα δέσει, θα πάει δεξαμενή 10-13/5 και τέλη Μαίου θα μπει κανονικότατα στα θερινά του.[/QUOTE

ξέρει κανένας αν θα το αντικαταστήσει κανένα άλλο καράβι, ή θα μείνει μόνο το Κοραής στην γραμμή?

----------


## gpap2006

Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν αντικαθίσταται. Η γραμμή έμενε με κάποιο Αγουδημοβάπορο και πέρσυ με τον ΚΟΡΑΗ. Επιπλέον , μέχρι τότε θα έχουν ξεκινήσει και τα ταχύπλοα των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

----------


## giorgos....

παιδιά μακάρι να συνεχίσει να εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή για όσο αντέχει ή όσο κρίνει η εταιρεία του.. είναι πολύ συνεπές στα δρομολόγια του και έχει κλάσεις καλύτερη συμπεριφορά στον καιρό απο κάτι καινούργια, γρήγορα και σύγχρονα πλοία..

ας δούμε τον ¶γιο στο λιμάνι την πρωτοχρονιά αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή του χρόνου..

P1010670.jpg

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία απο τον βάπορα Γιώργαρε!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν αντικαθίσταται. Η γραμμή έμενε με κάποιο Αγουδημοβάπορο και πέρσυ με τον ΚΟΡΑΗ. Επιπλέον , μέχρι τότε θα έχουν ξεκινήσει και τα ταχύπλοα των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.


Ναι αλλά φέτος η εταιρία έχει υποχρέωση και στα επιδοτούμενα της άγονης οπότε θα δούμε τι θα γίνει!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες ριξτε μια ματια στην παρακατω εικονα. Δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο το βαπορι να βρισκεται αγκυροβολημενο ανατολικα της Σαντορινης;

Agios_Georgios_agkyrovolimeno_Santorini_30_1_2010.JPG

----------


## plori

Εκεί πήγε λόγο καιρού, το εχει ξανακάνει εαν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## noulos

Ναι, δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που το κάνει!

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν δείς πολλά βαπόρια σήμερα αλλάζουν πορεία ή αγκυροβολούν σε διάδορα ασφαλέστερα σημεία λόγω ισχυρού Νοτιαδάκου :Razz: .Πχ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ αγκυροβολημένο ή και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλάγη πορείας κλπ.Καλή συνέχεια και καλό κουράγιο στα πληρώματα.
ΥΓ:Ερώτηση άκυρη:Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ τη δρομολογιο έκανε και βρέθηκε εκεί?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αν δείς πολλά βαπόρια σήμερα αλλάζουν πορεία ή αγκυροβολούν σε διάδορα ασφαλέστερα σημεία λόγω ισχυρού Νοτιαδάκου.Πχ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ αγκυροβολημένο ή και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αλλάγη πορείας κλπ.Καλή συνέχεια και καλό κουράγιο στα πληρώματα.
> ΥΓ:Ερώτηση άκυρη:Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ τη δρομολογιο έκανε και βρέθηκε εκεί?


έκανε το δρομολόγιο του κανονικά με διανυκτέρευση και αναχώρηση αύριο το πρωί στις 08:00 για Πειραιά.

----------


## giorgos....

το ίδιο ακριβώς έκανε και το Γεώργιος Εξπρές πολλές φορές λόγω καιρού, όπως το ίδιο έκανε και ο Κοραής πέρσυ το χειμώνα..

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Ενας απο τους ακουραστους εργατες του Αιγαιου και των νησιων μας,ταξιδευοντας για ενα ακομη δρομολογιο....*
P1152060.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδες ριξτε μια ματια στην παρακατω εικονα. Δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο το βαπορι να βρισκεται αγκυροβολημενο ανατολικα της Σαντορινης;
> 
> Agios_Georgios_agkyrovolimeno_Santorini_30_1_2010.JPG


Μάλλον φίλε μου δεν παρακολουθείς και πολύ τα πλοία γιατί αυτή η εικόνα είναι η ποιο συνηθισμένη για πλοία που διανυκτερεύουν στην Σαντορίνη με ΝΔ ανέμους!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Βλαβη στην μια μηχανη ο Αγιος....επεστρεψε πειραια:|

----------


## cpt babis

Για ολο το Nautilia.gr
DSC00306.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

Στις 16:20 περίπου το μεσημέρι το ¶γιος Γεώργιος επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Περαιά με μηχανική βλάβη. 
P2010417..jpg

Το πλοίο μπήκε στο λιμάνι και έδεσε μόνο του χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Οι επιβάτες εξαργύρωσαν τα εισητήρια τους και τους επεστράφησαν τα χρήματα..
Δέν έχει γίνει ακόμα γνωστή η αιτία της βλάβης.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ξέρουμε τη θα γίνει παρακάτω αν επιδιωρθώθηκε η βλάβη ή θα το αντικαταστήσουν με κανένα άλλο ώσπου να επισκευαστεί η βλάβη;

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μάλλον φίλε μου δεν παρακολουθείς και πολύ τα πλοία γιατί αυτή η εικόνα είναι η ποιο συνηθισμένη για πλοία που διανυκτερεύουν στην Σαντορίνη με ΝΔ ανέμους!!!


Ε καλά τώρα...δεν θα κάθετε και όλη μέρα στο ΑΙS να παρακολουθεί κάθε πλοίο που πηγαίνει κ που αγκυροβολεί!!!

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε AGIOS GEORGIOS δεν έχω μάθει κάτι πέρα απο το οτι η βλάβη είναι στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή. οι επιβάτες στην πληοψηφία τους θα φύγουν σήμερα με τον Κοραή. Νομίζω πως κάποιοι που δεν ήταν απο Αθήνα θα φιλοξενούνταν σε ξενοδοχείο με έξοδα της εταιρείας.

το πλοίο χθές κατα τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης..
P2010427.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Εγώ πάντως σήμερα δεν είδα αναρτημένα δρομολόγια μέχρι και την Πέμπτη από την Παρασκευή και μετά έχουν κανονικά αναρτημένα τα δρομολόγια του!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Εγώ πάντως σήμερα δεν είδα αναρτημένα δρομολόγια μέχρι και την Πέμπτη από την Παρασκευή και μετά έχουν κανονικά αναρτημένα τα δρομολόγια του!!!



Σήμερα το πλοίο θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο του κανονικά!!!

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ, ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ Ο ''ΑΓΙΟΣ'' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΛΞΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Χωρίς λόγια...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75670

----------


## tolis milos

Με μια λέξη ΜΑΓΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

απλά καταπληκτική !  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ...... χωρίς λόγια !!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, μαγευτική..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS εξω απο την μηλο τον αυγουστο του 2005


scan0065.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Χωρίς λόγια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75670


Τώρα την βλέπω τώρα λέω και εγώ όσα είπαν οι παραπάνω φίλοι *όλα μαζί.* 
*Μοναδική!!!!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Χωρίς λόγια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75670


Ευγε ευγε ΜΑΓΙΚΗ!!!

----------


## AG.GEOR

AΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ........ΕΥΓΕ.

----------


## Melis7

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που έχετε ανεβάσει..... Μία και από μένα αλλά όχι όπως οι δικές σας.... Πιο απλή...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην παρο την ανοιξη του 1999

123 (25).jpg

----------


## plori

Το καράβι δεν έπιασε Σέριφο και μετά την Σίφνο πηγαίνει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα .
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/02...post_6219.html
 Η απάντηση εδώ.

----------


## gpap2006

Πάλι βλάβη για τον ΑΓΙΟ. Σε λίγες μέρες που δένει ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ για ετήσια να δούμε αν ο ΑΓΙΟΣ θα είναι σε θέση να καλύψει τις Δυτικές χωρίς περαιτέρω προβλήματα.

----------


## speedrunner

Μηχανική βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή παρουσίασε το πλοίο «¶γιος Γεώργιος», το οποίο απέπλευσε από τη Σέριφο, με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει το ταξίδι με την αριστερή μηχανή και μειωμένη ταχύτητα, ενώ ο κυβερνήτης ενημέρωσε τον θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων του ΥΕΝ.

Στο «¶γιος Γεώργιος» επιβαίνουν 179 άτομα, τα οποία είναι όλα καλά στην υγεία τους. 

www.zougla.gr


_Βλάβη στην δεξιά μηχανή ενώ πριν λίγες ημέρες η βλάβη ήταν στην αριστερή._ :Sad:

----------


## ορφεας

Ωραιά είχε βλάβη στην αριστερή τώρα στην δεξιά άρα δεν θα ξαναπάθει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Panos80

Επειγοντως ξεματιασμα στο βαπορα. 
Με μονο την αριστερη και παει με 15 μιλακια? Μπραβο του.

----------


## giorgos....

ρε παιδιά το πλοίο είναι καλοσυντηρημένο αλλά είναι παλιό.. λογικό είναι να βγαίνουν τέτοιες βλάβες.. σε 2,5 μήνες περίπου κάνει την ετήσια του και θα επανέλθει καλύτερος....
πάντως και ένα ευχέλαιο δεν θα έκανε κακό..

----------


## Tasos@@@

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην παρο την ανοιξη του 1999
> 
> 123 (25).jpg


Και μετα απο πολλες μερες αποχης...μπαινω και τι να δω??ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πάλι βλάβη για τον ΑΓΙΟ. Σε λίγες μέρες που δένει ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ για ετήσια να δούμε αν ο ΑΓΙΟΣ θα είναι σε θέση να καλύψει τις Δυτικές χωρίς περαιτέρω προβλήματα.


Λογικα ομως δε θα μεινει μονος του στη γραμμη μιας και ο Κοραης μαλλον θα αντικατασταθει απο αλλο βαπορι της εταιριας του.

----------


## Melis7

> PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI στην παρο την ανοιξη του 1999
> 
> 123 (25).jpg


Φίλε Κώστα, τι μας έκανες πάλι???? :shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Το δρομολόγιο της Τετάρτης θα γίνει κανονικά; Γιατί έχω βγάλει εισητήριο να φύγω αύριο με τον "¶γιο Γεώργιο" στις 14:55.

----------


## giorgos....

στο openseas υπάρχει το δρομολόγιο της Τετάρτης..

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά,Παρασκευή 12 Φλεβάρη!
Για τον φίλο giorgos...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76829

----------


## xidianakis

> *Έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά,Παρασκευή 12 Φλεβάρη!
> Για τον φίλο giorgos...!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76829


αυτες οι "αεροτομες" που εχει στην πλωρη σε συνδιασμο με την τσιμινιερα που φοραει, το κανουν ακομα πιο βαπορα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS

V.JPG

Eιδικη αφιερωση στον καλο φιλο Giorgos....

----------


## giorgos....

παίδες ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες και ανταποδίδω με μια κατάπλωρη του ¶γιου κατα την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι..
P2010408..jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη φωτο φιλε Giorgos......

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο απο 22/01/2010 εως 21/03/2010 θα τροποποιήσει τα δρομολόγια του τις ημέρες που κάνει την άγονη γραμμή (Τετάρτη-Πέμπτη-Σάββατο-Κυριακή) και θα προσεγγίζει την Μήλο και την Κίμωλο για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες των νησιών κατα την ετήσια ακινησία του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής.

----------


## vinman

*...έξοδος απο τον Πειραιά στις 12 Φλεβάρη!
Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,giorgos...,Leo,Rocinante και Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77047

----------


## Rocinante

> *...έξοδος απο τον Πειραιά στις 12 Φλεβάρη!*
> *Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,giorgos...,Leo,Rocinante και Φανούλα!*


 Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Μανωλη.

----------


## vinman

*...12 Φεβρουαρίου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77458

----------


## speedrunner

Χθες ο βράδυ το πλοίο δυσκολεύτηκε πολύ να πιάσει στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου λόγο των κακών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν εκείνη την στιγμη, τελικά μετά την τέταρτη προσπάθεια κατάφερε να πιάσει με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι και να αποβιβάσει τους επιβάτες και τα οχήματα!!!!!!! Νωρίτερα το πλοίο είχε συναντήσει δυσκολίες και στο λιμάνι της Σερίφου.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους giorgos...,TSS APOLLON,Rocinante,Thanasis89,mike_rodos,ελμεψη και την Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78058

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ουδετερη οδικη συμπεριφορα απο το γαλλικο μικρομεσαιο...

----------


## Thanasis89

Νιόνιο Έγραψες !  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vinman..
πάρε μια κι απο μένα τώρα.. να την αφιερώσουμε όμως και στον rocinante και στη Φανούλα που είναι λατρείς των Γάλλων..
P2010205.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το corsica και το Λισσός είναι Γαλλίδες Γιώργο  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Confused: . Μας μπέρδεψες

----------


## Rocinante

Merci beaucoup Vinman et giorgos…. pour les photographies de Hengist  :Wink:  
Mecier Leo pour l' amour que vous avez aux bateaux japonais vous gagnez une grande disque de nougat aux amandes  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

je croix c'est le deuxieme  :Very Happy:   :Razz: wow!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> je croix c'est le deuxieme  wow!!!


 Την πατησα...:cry:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το NAIAS II ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑ το ομοσταυλο PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI το 1998 μια τριτη που συνεπεφταν στην συρο

17-2-2010 (24).jpg

----------


## Panos80

Με τι ταχυτητα πηγαινε τοτε ο Hengist και με τι το Ναιας ΙΙ? Φοβερη ο φωτο σου Ben.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το NAIAS II καλυψε το 7 λεπτο της διαφορας αρκετα γρηγορα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Απολλων Εξπρες 2...φωτογραφημενο στις 29-4-1994 κοντα στις Φλεβες._
APOLLO EXPRESS 2.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Παλιος καλος φιλος Καραβολατρης_

----------


## giorgos....

ααααχχ.... ωραίες στιγμές τότε..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _F/B Απολλων Εξπρες 2...φωτογραφημενο στις 29-4-1994 κοντα στις Φλεβες._
> APOLLO EXPRESS 2.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Παλιος καλος φιλος Καραβολατρης_


Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια και ιστορικη, να σαι καλα. Μαλιστα ζουσε ακομα ο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ Ayrton Senna και πρεπει να ηταν Μεγαλη Παρασκευη η 29η Απριλιου 1994, μιας που ο μεγαλος βραζιλιανος μας αφησε την Κυριακη του Πασχα ανημερα της Πρωτομαγιας!!!

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το πρωί 20 λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση του!
Για τους φίλους giorgos...,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79147

----------


## Νaval22

> Το NAIAS II ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑ το ομοσταυλο PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI το 1998 μια τριτη που συνεπεφταν στην συρο


για μένα ήταν τα ομορφότερα σινιάλα που φόρεσε αυτό το βαπόρι και μάλιστα στη πιο όμορφη και απόλυτα καραβολατρική εποχή

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση πρωινό Σαββάτου 27 φλεβάρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79292

----------


## laz94

> *Aναχώρηση πρωινό Σαββάτου 27 φλεβάρη!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79292


EΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ!!!!
Μπράβο Μάνο!!! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Απαγορεύτικε ο απόπλους του πλοίου απο το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης λόγω πρόσκρουσης που είχε το πλοίο στον λιμένα.
Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει απο την Σαντορίνη για Πειραιά κενό επιβατόν για να επισκευαστέι η ζημια!!!

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Παλι τα ίδια...

----------


## agathi2010

το πλοιο ηδη ξεκινησε......

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο το μεγαλο λιμανι* 
*Για ολους εσας..!*
PB301459.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το πλοίο έχει ένα μικρό βαθούλωμα στην πρύμνη και θα μπορούσε άνετα να πραγματοποιήσει το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο, μάλιστα απο ότι μαθαίνω ο πλοίαρχος, ο κεντρικός πράκτορας και ο Δήμαρχος της Σαντορίνης έκαναν ότι μπορούσαν για να αλλάξουν την γνώμη του νηογνώμονα και να εκτελέσει κανονικά το δρομολόγιο του αλλα ήταν αμετάπιστος και έτσι το πλοίο αναχώρησε κενό επιβατών για Πειραιά αφήνοντας τους επιβάτες των δυτικών Κυκλάδων ξεκρέμαστους μιας και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που εξυπηρετεί τα νησιά αυτή την περίοδο. Οι επιβάτες της Σικίνου και της Φολεγάνδρου με προορισμό τον Πειραιά προωθούνται μέσω Νάξου με τα πλοία Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και Νήσος Μύκονος.

----------


## plori

H είδηση στο site του Μάκη
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=109370&cid=4

----------


## emmanouil

Μολις τωρα πηρε αδεια απο το traffic και παει για Ν.Μ.Δ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Σήμερα το πρωί 20 λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση του!*
> *Για τους φίλους giorgos...,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Trakman!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79147


Φιλε vinman ζωγραφισες  Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!

----------


## plori

Υπάρχουν πληροφορίες εαν το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το αυριανό δρομολογιό του.;. :Confused:

----------


## Melis7

> ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vinman..
> πάρε μια κι απο μένα τώρα.. να την αφιερώσουμε όμως και στον rocinante και στη Φανούλα που είναι λατρείς των Γάλλων..
> P2010205.jpg



Όλα τα λεφτά η φώτο να σκίζει τα νερά του Σαρωνικού (απ'ο,τι κατάλαβα)

----------


## gpap2006

Εργασίες τέλος, το πλοίο σε λίγα λεπτα θα είναι στο μεγάλο λιμάνι για να φορτώσει για Δυτικές.

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε με το καλό!!! Κι άλλο κακό να μη του τύχει!!!
Επίσης επιφυλλάσομαι για απάντηση στις φώτο σας :Wink: !!!

----------


## plori

> ¶ντε με το καλό!!! Κι άλλο κακό να μη του τύχει!!!
> !!!


 
Απο το στόμα σου και στου θεού το αυτί!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή επιστροφή στο παρελθόν και ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του *2003*.
Ακόμα και το 2003 φαντάζει, πλέον, πολύ μακρινό.

Με μια φράση θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι _"Ότι χάσαμε, δεν θα το ξαναβρούμε"_ (στίχος από τραγούδι των _"Χειμερινών Κολυμβητών")._

Μέχρι και πριν λίγα χρόνια η γραμμή της Σαντορίνης είχε πολλά πλοία και τα νυκτερινά δρομολόγια πρόσφεραν τη δυνατότητα να φτάσεις στη Σαντορίνη την ώρα που χάραζε.
Η εμπειρία ήταν απερίγραπτη.
Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 22:00 και άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη στις 06:00.

Σήμερα, τα δρομολόγια αυτά είναι λίγα και περιστασιακά.
Την εμπειρία αυτή μπορείς να τη ζήσεις σήμερα με το πλοίο που κάνει την άγονη γραμμή μέσω Δυτικών Κυκλάδων (μέχρι πρότινος το _"Αδαμάντιος Κοραής"_), ή κάποιο πλοίο που συνεχίζει για Κρήτη ή Δωδεκάνησσα.
Τότε, όμως, το δρομολόγιο ήταν καθημερινό (κατά τη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού). 

Ας δούμε , λοιπόν, πλάνα από μια ιταλική ταινία του *2004.*
Η ταινία έχει τον τίτλο *"Che ne sara di noi"* (ελληνικός τίτλος _"Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι"_)
και γυρίστηκε από τον _Giovanni Verones_i σε παραγωγή των _Luigi και Aurelio De Laurentis._

Στην ταινία πρωταγωνιστούσαν οι ηθοποιοί _Silvio Muccino, Violante Placido, Elio Germano, Giuseppe Sanfelice, Myriam Katania, την Έφη Παπαθεοδώρου κ.ά.

_Η ταινία περιγράφει το ταξίδι στη Σαντορίνη μιας παρέας φίλων από την Ιταλία.
Στην ταινία υπάρχουν πολύ όμορφα πλάνα από το νυκτερινό ταξίδι για τη Σαντορίνη με το "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή".
Υάρχουν, βέβαια και πλάνα από απογευματινή άφιξη του πλοίου στον Αθηνιό.
Η άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη, το δέσιμο, οι καβοδέτες, η αποβίβαση των επιβατών.

Εικόνες αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που αγάπησαν αυτά τα μοναδικά νυκτερινά ταξίδια της Σαντορίνης.

Και, βέβαια, στον _Haddok_, τον _Django_, τον _Νάξος_, τον _Rocinant_e, τον _Captain_Nionios,_ τον _frost_, τον _giorgos ...._, τον _Jolly Roger_, τον _Καπετάν-Αντρέα_ και τον _plori_.

Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή.jpg

Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή 10.jpg

Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή 12.jpg

All' alba.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή επιστροφή στο παρελθόν και ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του *2003*.
> Ακόμα και το 2003 φαντάζει, πλέον, πολύ μακρινό.
> 
> Με μια φράση θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι _"Ότι χάσαμε, δεν θα το ξαναβρούμε"_ (στίχος από τραγούδι των _"Χειμερινών Κολυμβητών")._
> 
> Μέχρι και πριν λίγα χρόνια η γραμμή της Σαντορίνης είχε πολλά πλοία και τα νυκτερινά δρομολόγια πρόσφεραν τη δυνατότητα να φτάσεις στη Σαντορίνη την ώρα που χάραζε.
> Η εμπειρία ήταν απερίγραπτη.
> Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 22:00 και άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη στις 06:00.
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Αντωνη. Ομορφα πλανα, καθαρα.
 Η αληθεια ειναι οτι υπαρχουν πολλα πλοια αγαπημενα σε Ελληνικες και ξενες ταινιες που περιμενουν να τα ανακαλυψουμε.

----------


## Blue Star Ithaki

Αυτο το σιματάκι τι είναι;;;
attachment.jpeg

----------


## captain 83

Έχει βολβό το πλοίο.

----------


## vinman

*Χθεσινή αναχώρηση για όλους τους φίλους!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80514

----------


## giorgos....

Το νέο ανανεωμένο site της ventouris sea lines είναι γεγονός....
όμορφο, καλαίσθητο, λειτουργικό, πραγματικά σε ταξιδεύει....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Το νέο ανανεωμένο site της ventouris sea lines είναι γεγονός....
> όμορφο, καλαίσθητο, λειτουργικό, πραγματικά σε ταξιδεύει....


πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο..........πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!!!!!!μπραβο!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS το 2005


scan0037.jpg


Ειδικη αφιερωση στον καλο φιλο giorgos.....

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωστή.. ανταποδίδω και εγώ με την σειρά μου..
Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος σε χρυσαφένια θάλασσα.. 

P20104052.jpg

Υπέροχη φίλε Γιώργο τα χρώματα αυτής της φωτογραφίας είναι υπέροχα...

----------


## Melis7

> Το NAIAS II ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑ το ομοσταυλο PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI το 1998 μια τριτη που συνεπεφταν στην συρο
> 
> 17-2-2010 (24).jpg


Πάλι μας άφησες με ανοιχτό το στόμα φίλε Κώστα.....

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή έξοδος τον Πειραιά αφιερωμένη στον Trakman και τον Leo..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81534

----------


## Trakman

Ζωγραφιά Μάνο, ζωγραφιά!!!!!! Σε υπερευχαριστούμε!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Η χθεσινη αναχωρηση απο το μεγαλο λιμανι! (η φωτο ειναι απο το ΝΜΔ γι'αυτο δεν ειναι πολυ καλη η φωτο).
DSC02772.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι εν μέσω συνεχόμενων ''κορναρισμάτων'' απο τον Καπτά Νίκο Σάρδη το Σάββατο 20 Μαρτίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82054

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι εν μέσω συνεχόμενων ''κορναρισμάτων'' απο τον Καπτά Νίκο Σάρδη το Σάββατο 20 Μαρτίου!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82054



ZΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Την ίδια στιγμή ! Για τον Μάνο, τον Nikos_V και τον Φώτη (dokimakos21)... 

DSC05136.jpg

Μιλάμε για τρελή μπαταρισιά ! Τέλεια !

----------


## vinman

*...και την αμέσως προηγούμενη στιγμή απο αυτή του Θανάση...
Φυσικά για τον θανάση,τον Νικόλα και τον φώτη!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82147

----------


## giorgos....

αααα.... εδώ υπάρχει θέμα.. μιλάμε για συμορία.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Σε όλους εσας με τις υπέροχες φωτο σας...P1020184.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> αααα.... εδώ υπάρχει θέμα.. μιλάμε για συμορία.


Και για σενα Γιωργη μαζι με τους vinman,Thanasis89,dokimako......

P3200364.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

νά σαι καλά φίλε Νίκο..

----------


## plori

Μια ενδιαφέρον ανακοίνωση: http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde..._id=22&p_id=55

----------


## giorgos....

Πολύ καλή κίνηση απο τη  VSL..

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ο πανέμορφος ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σήμερα στην απογευματινή του άφιξη στην Σαντορίνη!!¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ λοιπόν να σκίζει τα ήρεμα νερά της καλντέρας!Αφιερωμένη σε vinman,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimak  os21,Nick Maroulis,φανούλα κ σε πολλούς ακόμη!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82341

----------


## xidianakis

.....μα ο Αγ. Γεωργιος δεν ηταν και ο "guest star" στη ταινια "ΤΟ ΦΙΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ"?

----------


## proussos

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ έξω από τον Πειραιά...για το δρομολόγιό του*

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ο πανέμορφος ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σήμερα στην απογευματινή του άφιξη στην Σαντορίνη!!¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ λοιπόν να σκίζει τα ήρεμα νερά της καλντέρας!Αφιερωμένη σε vinman,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimak  os21,Nick Maroulis,φανούλα κ σε πολλούς ακόμη!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82341


  :Surprised:  :Surprised: Αρτεμη η φωτογραφια σου ειναι εκπληκτικη,υπεροχη!!!!!!κατευθειαν για καρτ-ποσταλ!!!ενα πολυ ομορφο ποσταλι σε φοβερο φοντο!!μπραβο κ ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!

----------


## vinman

*Απο το μέλος της ''συμμορίας''....αφιερωμένη στα υπόλοιπα μέλη Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,
αλλά και στους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,giorgos...,Nikos Maroulis,Leo,Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82374

----------


## nickosps

> Ο πανέμορφος ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σήμερα στην απογευματινή του άφιξη στην Σαντορίνη!!¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ λοιπόν να σκίζει τα ήρεμα νερά της καλντέρας!Αφιερωμένη σε vinman,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimak  os21,Nick Maroulis,φανούλα κ σε πολλούς ακόμη!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82341


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Αρτέμη! Το τοπίο της Σαντορίνης προσφέρεται για καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι εν μέσω συνεχόμενων ''κορναρισμάτων'' απο τον Καπτά Νίκο Σάρδη το Σάββατο 20 Μαρτίου!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82054


 Φιλε vinman πανεμορφη  φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## vinman

*...έχοντας βγεί λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πριν απο το λιμάνι...!!
Για τους Thanasis89,Trakman,Rocinante,Φανούλα,giorgos...,TS  S APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82493

----------


## giorgos....

βάπορας.. όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε vinman.. Α.. καλορίζικο το "εργαλείο"..

----------


## Rocinante

Μανο ευχαριστω και για αυτη και για ολες τις αλλες που ειναι υπεροχες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι όλες πολύ όμορφες.
Αλλά ειδικά στις φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου vinman, το πλοίο απογειώνεται ....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το Σάββατο του Λαζάρου είχαμε τη χαρά να ταξιδέψουμε με το _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"_ για τη Σίφνο.
Το πλοίο έφτασε στη Σίφνο σε λιγότερο από πέντε ώρες, μιας και δεν έπιασε στην Κύθνο.

Τα ταξίδια με το _"Αγιος Γεώργιος"_ είναι πάντα μοναδικά και θυμίζουν άλλες εποχές.
Εύχομαι το πλοίο να μείνει στη γραμμή για χρόνια.
Εύχομαι  να υπάρχουν πάντοτε όμορφα συμβατικά πλοία για τα νησιά μας.
Θερμές ευχαριστίες προς το _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"_, τον _"Αδαμάντιο Κοραή"_ και τα πληρώματά τους.

Εδώ το _"¶γιος Γεώργιος",_ φωτογραφημένο από το Φανάρι των Καμαρών την _Μεγάλη Τρίτη_ (30 Απριλίου 2010) στο δρομολόγιό του από Σίφνο για Πειραιά. 

_Καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους τους φίλους._ 

¶γιος Γεώργιος.JPG

¶γιος Γεώργιος 20.JPG

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες Αντώνη..!!!
Θέλουμε κι άλλες σε πρώτη ευκαιρία!! :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, δυο ακόμα φωτογραφίες με το _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"._
Πλάνα διαδοχικά με πρωταγωνιστή τον έναν από τους πάλαι ποτέ θρυλικούς _"Απόλλωνες"._
Το καράβι, πάντως, είναι στα καλύτερά του.

Όμορφες στιγμές από το _φανάρι των Καμαρών την Μεγάλη Τρίτη 30 Μαρτίου 2010._
Και, βέβαια, ακόμα και στον ξερό βράχο των Καμαρών όλα τα φυτά ήταν ανθισμένα.
Και αυτό που λείπει από τις φωτογραφίες είναι οι ανακατεμένες μυρωδιές των λουλουδιών.

Ω γλυκύ μου έαρ!

¶γιος Γεώργιος Σίφνος 60.JPG

¶γιος Γεώργιος Σίφνος 50.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μ.Σάββατο κ άφιξη του υπέροχου αυτού βαποριού στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης,στο οποίο απόψε θα διανυκτερεύσει κιόλας κ θα φύγει την Δευτέρα!!!!Αφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φωτό σε όλους κ ειδικά σε αυτούς που το λατρευούν!!!!Η άφιξη του Αγίου Γεωργίου κ η μανούβρα του!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83036

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83037

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83038

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83039

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83040

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και συ΄νεχίζουμε με την πρόσδεση του!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83041

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83042

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83043

----------


## vinman

*Μπράβο Αρτέμη!!
Τουλάχιστον δεν τεμπελιάζεις στην Σαντορίνη...*
*Για σένα αλλά και για τον φίλο Roi Baudoin η αναχώρηση στις 20 Μαρτίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83045

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μ.Σάββατο κ άφιξη του υπέροχου αυτού βαποριού στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης,στο οποίο απόψε θα διανυκτερεύσει κιόλας κ θα φύγει την Δευτέρα!!!!Αφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φωτό σε όλους κ ειδικά σε αυτούς που το λατρευούν!!!!Η άφιξη του Αγίου Γεωργίου κ η μανούβρα του!!!





> Και συ΄νεχίζουμε με την πρόσδεση του!!!


Οι φωτογραφιες σου αρτεμη 8α μπορουσαν καλιστα να κοσμουν διαφημιστικες μπροσουρες της εταιρειας:shock:!!παρα πολυ ομορφες,πανοραμικες και με υπεροχα χρωματα μας μετεφεραν στο ομορφο νησι σου κανοντας μας να ζηλευουμε!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ κ ευχαριστουμε για ολα αυτα τα διαμαντια που μας χαριζεις

----------


## giorgos....

Αρτέμηηηη.... τί έκανες τώρα ρε φίλε? άψογος..
φίλε vinman για μια ακόμη φορά έγραψες..

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος εν πλώ προς Κύθνο. καλοκαίρι 2009. αφιερωμένη σε όσους δουλεύουν για να κρατάνε αυτό το βαπόρι στην εξεραιτική κατάσταση που βρίσκεται σήμερα..
P8040040.jpg

----------


## erenShip

το άγιος γεώργιος ανοιχτά του Σουνίου τραβηγμένη από το Νήσος Μύκονος στις 5-4-2010

----------


## DeepBlue

Χθεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.Στον giorgos.... για την καλή παρέα που μου κράτησε και σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοιου P1020521.jpg

----------


## nkr

Αγ.Γεωργιος αναχωρηση απο τον Πειραια στης 26-3-2010.Αφιερωμενη στους deep blue,giorgoss και vinam.

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ nkr.Πολύ όμορφη φωτο.Η επόμενη για εσένα και τον giorgos.... P1020520.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε deep blue εγω ευχαριστώ.. για σένα λοιπόν και για τον nkr η επόμενη φώτο απο τη χθεσινή άφιξη του ¶γιου..
P4050393.jpg
καλό κουράγιο στη δουλειά που κάνεις τώρα.. με τον Βενιζέλο εντάξει?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αγιος Γεώργιος στην Σαντορίνη!!!!Αφιερωμένη...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83317

----------


## giorgos....

επίτηδες το κάνεις φίλε Αρτέμη.. για να μην κλείσω τον υπολογιστή. με το καλό σε κανα μήνα θα είμαι μέσα και θα φωτογραφίζω εγώ εσένα απο κάτω..

----------


## DeepBlue

Δυστηχώς δεν είχε Βενιζέλο.Ήταν δυσκολα σήμερα το πρωί. :Sad:  :Sad:  Ορίστε όμως άλλη μια από εχθές.Για σενα φίλε giorgos.... P1020522.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

δεν πηράζει. κάπου θα κάτσει.. πάντως τρομακτική η διαφορά μεγεθών των δυο πλοίων στη φωτογραφία σου.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> επίτηδες το κάνεις φίλε Αρτέμη.. για να μην κλείσω τον υπολογιστή. με το καλό σε κανα μήνα θα είμαι μέσα και θα φωτογραφίζω εγώ εσένα απο κάτω..


 Α όσον αφορά φωτό του Αγ.Γεώργιου δεν έχεις δει ακόμη τίποτα!!!!Σιγά σιγά θα σας τις πλασάρω!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## DeepBlue

> δεν πηράζει. κάπου θα κάτσει.. πάντως τρομακτική η διαφορά μεγεθών των δυο πλοίων στη φωτογραφία σου.


Εδώ φαίνεται καλύτερα.Αλλά τι σου λέω αφού ήσουν κι εσύ εκεί... :Wink: P1020519.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το φωτογενές _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"_ έχει την τιμητική του τις τελευταίες ημέρες.
Φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από τη Σαντορίνη, το Σούνιο, τον Πειραιά, τη Σίφνο και τα υπόλοιπα νησιά.

Για τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία από μας, το _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"_ αποτελεί έναν από τους τελευταίους εκπρόσωπους της παλιάς αγαπημένης γενιάς των πλοίων.

Η εταιρεία του το διατηρεί σε πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα και κάθε χρόνο οι χώροι του πλοίου (εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί) γίνονται συνεχώς καλύτερα.

Κάποιος από τους συνταξιδιώτες μας είχε εκφράσει το παράπονο ότι τα σημερινά εισητήρια δεν έχουν την ομορφιά των παλιών εισητηρίων.

Εισητήρια, όμως, όπως τα παλιά συνεχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούνται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, όπως είναι η περίπτωση της αλλαγής θέσης μέσα στο καράβι.

Εδώ, λοιπόν, ένα τέτοιο παλιό "εισιτήριο" σε σημερινή χρήση.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον giorgos .... και σε όλους τους φίλους.

εισητήριο.jpg

Παναγία Οδηγήτρια ¶γιος Γεώργιος.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μοναδικός όπως πάντα ο roi.. Να είσαι καλά φίλε..

----------


## plori

ROI τι μου θύμισες !! της πρακτόρισες στο πρακτορείο με ταχύτητα "φωτός¨ να πηγαίνουν τα χέρια τους για να γράψουν τα εισητήρια και μια ουρά ο κόσμος να περιμένει!!!! ¶λλες εποχές.

----------


## manos75

καλα οι δυο φωτο του deepblue ειναι καταπληκτικες.ειδικα εκει που φαινεται και το κνωσος παλας ειναι αριστουργημα.το αγιος γεωργιος ειναι σαν μια μικρη βαρκουλα μπροστα στο αλλο τερας ετοιμο να τον καταπιει.μπραβο φιλε μου. :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

> καλα οι δυο φωτο του deepblue ειναι καταπληκτικες.ειδικα εκει που φαινεται και το κνωσος παλας ειναι αριστουργημα.το αγιος γεωργιος ειναι σαν μια μικρη βαρκουλα μπροστα στο αλλο τερας ετοιμο να τον καταπιει.μπραβο φιλε μου.


Να'σαι καλά φίλε manos75.Το Φαιστός είναι το οποίο έφτασε την ίδια ώρα με τον Αγιο και περίμεναν το Πάρος να φύγει αλλά νομίζω μπορεί και ο giorgos.... να βοηθησει.Φίλε giorgos.... ακούς;;;; :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Στην Πειραική Μ.Πέμπτη!
Για τους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Thanasis89,giorgos...,Nikos Maroulis,Artmios sintihakis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83503

----------


## giorgos....

ακούω και βλέπω φίλτατε..

----------


## DeepBlue

> ακούω και βλέπω φίλτατε..


 Μήπως μπορείς να μας βοηθήσεις λιγάκι εκεί με το Φαιστός και τον ¶γιο;;;; Λέω μήπως; :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς?
P4050351..jpg
ελπίζω να βοηθάει..

----------


## DeepBlue

Έτσι Έτσι τώρα μάλιστα.Αυτό τα λέει όλα...¶ψογος όπως πάντα :Very Happy:

----------


## manos75

καλα ειστε απιστευτοι φαινεται σαν να το σπρωχνει η να του λεει κανε στην ακρη μη σε λιωσω.χαχαχα

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο τον Πειραιά στις 20 Μαρτίου!!
Για τους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Maroulis Nikos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,
Rocinante,Φανουλα,Trakman,giorgos...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83677

----------


## speedrunner

Την Κυριακή το πλοίο θα κάνει το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο και απο την Δευτέρα βγαίνει για την ετήσια του απο την οποία θα επιστρέψει στις 08/05!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Μαζί με την Πόπη και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αποτελούν την τριάδα των παλαιότερων ενεργών ακτοπλοικών του Αιγαίου αυτή τη στιγμή. Ας τα χαρούμε όσο προλαβαίνουμε ακόμα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στην τριάδα των παλαιότερων ενεργών ακτοπλοϊκών του Αιγαίου που ανέφερε ο *gpap2006*, θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε, νομίζω, και το _"Μακεδών"_ που είναι επίσης του *1972.*

Από κοντά ακολουθεί το* "Μυτιλήνη" (1973)*.

Και λίγο αργότερα έρχονται το _"Θεόφιλος",_ το _"Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος"_ και το_ "Λατώ"_ (*1975*).

Μακάρι τα πλοία αυτά να συνεχίσουν να ταξιδεύουν για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα για να μας χαρίζουν ταξίδια ονειρικά.
Και τα μάτια μας να γεμίζουν από όμορφες εικόνες, όπως αυτή που μας χάρισε ο καλός φίλος _vinman. _

----------


## giorgos....

άφιξη του Αγίου στον Πειραιά..
άντε να δώ ποιός θα αντέξει μέχρι το πρωί.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
P2010413.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...αντέχουμε...αντέχουμε...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83998

----------


## giorgos....

μια καληνύχτα σε όλους τους ξενύχτιδες..
σήμερα είναι το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του ¶γιος Γεώργιος, μετά στις 6 Μαίου ξανά.. καλή επιθεώρηση να έχει και όλα να πάνε καλά και να τον δούμε καλύτερο απο πρίν.. άλλωστε του έχω τάξει ενα ταξίδι αμέσως μετά την επισκευή....
P7190386.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια 20.03.2010
Για την συμμορια.....!!!!!
P3200171.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μια και από εμένα για όλους τους φίλους του.¶ντε και γρήγορα ξανά κοντά μας... P1020841.jpg

----------


## Hlias

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ μιά φωτογραφία, απο την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, λίγο έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η φωτό τραβήχτηκε απο το Μπλού Σταρ Νάξος, στο ταξίδι μου για Πάρο.

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί στην Φολέγανδρο το πλοίο και ο Cpt Νίκος Σαρδής αφού σφύριξαν πολλές φορές μας αποχαιρέτισαν και ανανέωσαν το ραντεβού για τις 8 Μαΐου!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Πάνω απο το Φαιστός Παλάς τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84317

----------


## φανούλα

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά για τους giorgos...., Roi, artemios, nkr, pantelis2009, Hlias, Tasos2009, vinman, Thanasis89 και σε όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στους φίλους του βάπορα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84427

----------


## MILTIADIS

Κορυφαια Αρτεμη!!πολλα μπραβο για ολα τα''λαβρακια''που μας εφερες απο τη σαντορινη! :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> Κορυφαια Αρτεμη!!πολλα μπραβο για ολα τα''λαβρακια''που μας εφερες απο τη σαντορινη!


Μίλτο ξέρεις τώρα ε, όλες αυτές τις μέρες θα χρειαστούμε πολλά υπογλώσσια για να αντέξουμε τα αποτελέσματα των 10 ημερών :Razz: 

Αρτέμη πανέμορφη φίλε!!Πάμε γερά!!!

----------


## Leo

> Μίλτο ξέρεις τώρα ε, όλες αυτές τις μέρες θα χρειαστούμε πολλά υπογλώσσια για να αντέξουμε τα αποτελέσματα των 10 ημερών
> 
> Αρτέμη πανέμορφη φίλε!!Πάμε γερά!!!


Δώσε αέρα...... να δω πως μαζευτεί στη σχολή τώρα. :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Και εδω 5 φωτο του Αγιου απο την μεθορμιση του στον ΝΜΔ (οι φωτο δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες λογο οτι ειναι με full zoom και ειναι απο το σπιτι μου) 
DSC03103.jpg
DSC03106.jpg
DSC03107.jpg
DSC03112.jpg
DSC03113.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

στο καλύτερο σημείο μένεις φίλε tolis.. στη θέση σου θα την έβγαζα όλη μέρα στο μπαλκόνι.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αυτό δεν είναι μπαλκόνι/ταράτσα..... είναι ένας χώρος ζηλευτός από κάθε καραβολάτρη!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Σίφνο!
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Rocinante,Thanasis89,giorgos...,
Roi Baudoin,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,
Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Sylver23,Maroulis Nikos,BULKERMAN,Kάρολος,
Captain_nionios,douzoune,leonidas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84929

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84930

----------


## Rocinante

Εντυπωσιακα καθαρη εικονα.
Σε ευχαριστω Μανο.

----------


## vinman

*Για σένα Roci...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85007

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καμία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την επισκευή του υπάρχει;

----------


## nickosps

Πραγματικά πολύ ποιοτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου vinman!

----------


## Thanasis89

Καθαρά, καταγάλανα νερά και η πλώρη του ¶γιου να σκίζει το νερό... 

DSC02275.jpg

Στην παρεούλα και σε εκείνους που θα ήθελα να ήταν μαζί μας !

----------


## vinman

*....για το νυχτερινό παρεάκι...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85236

----------


## erenShip

> Καθαρά, καταγάλανα νερά και η πλώρη του ¶γιου να σκίζει το νερό... 
> 
> DSC02275.jpg
> 
> Στην παρεούλα και σε εκείνους που θα ήθελα να ήταν μαζί μας !


πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!!! από τις ωραιότερες που έχω δει!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αι Γιωργης.....Αφιερωμένη στους vinman,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Thanasis89,dokimakos21  ,Leo,minoan,Nick Maroulis..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85316

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους nickosps,Trakman,Artmios sintihakis,Leo,Roci,Φανούλα,
Roi Baudoin,giorgos...,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Pantelis  2009,Nissos Mykonos,
diagoras,Nikos_V,NikosP,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,NAXOS!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85327

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φίλε Μάνο.. μία κι απο μένα..
PB230167 copy.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάνο!

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια με τις μπαντες...!!!
P1152060.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85717

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ξεκουράζεται στον Αθηνιό!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85725

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για τον Μανο,την Φανουλα,τον Ben,τον Αρτεμη και τον Leo...(και ας ειναι κακης ποιοτητας λογω ψηφιακου ζουμ)
πριν λιγο καιρο στην Πειραικη...

----------


## vinman

*Thanks Τάσο!!
Για σένα...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85983

----------


## Tasos@@@

:shock::shock::shock:
Να'σαι καλα φιλε Μανο!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και φυσικά για τους giorgos.... και polykas που γιόρταζαν εχθές :Wink:  P1020839.jpg

P1020840.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Και μια φωτογραφια απο μενα για ολους εσας μετα απο καιρο!!!
Picture 119.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Αγιος εν πλω για τους εορταζοντες χθες giorgos....,polykas,giorgos249...........οτι καλυτερο στην  ζωη σας παιδια!!!! :Very Happy: 


P3180144.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Αμ τα λεγα χθες στο θεμα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.... :Sad: 
Η μνημη μου επαξια ανταγωνιζεται αυτην μιας ζαμπονοτυροπιττας...
Ξεχασα τους giorgos.... και giorgos249. Παιδια χρονια σας πολλα.
Να δειτε οτι θα θυμηθω σε κανα εξαμηνο κι αλλους....

----------


## giorgos....

να είστε καλά.. ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νικόλα πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε..

----------


## Trakman

Ένα καράβι που όλοι αγαπήσαμε στο ταξίδι μας στη Σίφνο για το ταξίδεμα και τη φιλοξενία του!
Για τον giorgos....

Trakakis_P3138603.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

με τη σειρά μου φίλε και συνονόματε Γιώργο..
αυτή είναι για σένα..
P8040021.jpg
ένα καράβι που μόνο να το αγαπήσεις μπορείς..

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στην Φανουλα,τον Μανο,τον Λεο,τον roci,τον Ben,τον giorgos...,τον Trakman και οσους ξεχασα...

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο Hengist σε ενα πλανο απο το συνεργειο κινηματογραφησης του ντοκιμαντερ του BBC (Ο γυρος του κοσμου σε 80 μερες) με τον Michael Palin.
Η ληψη εχει γινει την μεση της Μαγχης απο το ομοσταυλο Horsa που μολις εχουν συναντηθει.

201327hen.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

πού πας και τα ξεθάβεις ρε Αντώνη όλα αυτά τα διαμάντια?

----------


## Rocinante

> πού πας και τα ξεθάβεις ρε Αντώνη όλα αυτά τα διαμάντια?


Αστα Γιωργο μου. Οπως διαπιστωσες και προχτες καποια διαμαντια που ξεθαψα δεν ειδα οτι η τσεπη ηταν τρυπια και τα εχασα  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## vinman

*Σε αντίθεση με το αδερφάκι του,εδώ είχαμε ''οργασμό'' εργασιών σήμερα στον Ν.Μ.Δ.!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87642

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87643

----------


## vinman

*Mανούβρα πριν το ξημέρωμα...τον Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87867

----------


## gpap2006

Ανέβηκε ήδη στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη.

----------


## giorgos....

Ο ¶γιος ετοιμάζεται....
P5020271.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η ακριβώς αντίθετη γαι τον φίλο Γιώργο, από το θεσπέσιο *τρικάταρτο* στο βάθος  :Very Happy:  Μόνο που δεν σε βλέπω  :Razz: 

DSCN6362.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

χαχα.. μάλλον δεν πήγαμε την ίδια ώρα.

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο εξερχεται αυτη τη στιγμη απο το λιμανι.
Τελεωσε κιολας ο δεξαμενισμος;
Για δοκιμαστικο τετοια ωρα;

----------


## Rocinante

Επανερχομαι για να σας πω οτι το πλοιο επεστρεψε και ελαβε την θεση των δρομολογιων του.....

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Πριν λιγα λεπτα κατα την επιστροφη του απο τον δοκιμαστικο πλου..!!*
*P5041020.jpg*

*Υ.Γ. Για τον φιλο Rocinante ...!*

----------


## Rocinante

> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Πριν λιγα λεπτα κατα την επιστροφη του απο τον δοκιμαστικο πλου..!!*
> *P5041020.jpg*
> 
> *Υ.Γ. Για τον φιλο Rocinante ...!*


Πανετοιμος ο Πολεμαρχος. Σε ευχαριστω Φωτη.;-)

----------


## giorgos....

άντε να ετοιμάζεται γιατί έχουμε και ταξίδι μπροστά μας..
θα δούμε αν έχει γίνει καμια αλλαγή σε σχέση με πρίν την ετήσια..

----------


## Ergis

> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Πριν λιγα λεπτα κατα την επιστροφη του απο τον δοκιμαστικο πλου..!!*
> *P5041020.jpg*
> 
> *Υ.Γ. Για τον φιλο Rocinante ...!*


πολυ του πανε οι ασπρες χουφτες.καλοταξιδο να ειναι!

----------


## Panos80

Δοκιμαστικο ο  βαπορας αυτη την ωρα.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ by night....!*
*Για ολους φιλους του πλοιου...!*
*P5051086.jpg*

----------


## tolis milos

Την μέρα που έδεσε για την ετήσια του!! Για όλο το Nautilia!!
DSC03061.jpg

DSC03069.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στον Πειραιά στις 22:30....Για τους φίλους Giorgos....,Rocinante,Tolis Milos και Dokimakos21...!*
P5091101.JPG

----------


## tolis milos

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Nissos Mykonos!! Η επομενη φωτο για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos και στους φαν του πλοίου!!
DSC03079.jpg

----------


## marsant

Kαμαρωτο εφυγε σημερα το πρωι στις 12.00(σ.χθες) ο βαπορας και εκανε παιχνιδια με το flyingcat4,κριμα που δεν ειχα την μηχανη μαζι.Εκανε πολυ ωραια αντιθεση το ασπρο του στην θαλασσα φερνοντας μου στο μυαλο πραγματικα αλλες εποχες!

----------


## giorgos....

Γνωρίζεις γιατί έφυγε στις 12? Το δρομολόγιο νομίζω είναι στις 8..

----------


## marsant

> Γνωρίζεις γιατί έφυγε στις 12? Το δρομολόγιο νομίζω είναι στις 8..


12 εφυγε απο τον Αθηνιο,δεν ξερω τον λογο φιλε Γιωργο.Ισως αλλαξαν τις ωρες γιατι σηκωσε ακριβως 12.00 καταπελτη.

----------


## giorgos....

Αύριο 7:25 για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Ελπίζω να γυρίσω με την κάμερα και τη φωτογραφική γεμάτη. Έρχεται η ώρα.. :Wink:  :Wink: 

P8040027.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Φίλε Γιώργο καλά να περάσεις να το απολαυσεις και να επιστρέψεις με πολύ πολύ υλικό... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αύριο 7:25 για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Ελπίζω να γυρίσω με την κάμερα και τη φωτογραφική γεμάτη. Έρχται η ώρα..
> 
> P8040027.jpg


 
καλά να περάσεις φίλε Γιώργο  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καλο ταξιδι φιλε Γιωργο... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ παίδες.. να είστε καλά..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στο Πειραιά στις 9 του μήνα..Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο giorgos....*
P5091180.JPG

----------


## basilis.m

> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ by night....!*
> *Για ολους φιλους του πλοιου...!*
> *P5051086.jpg*


μακαρι να αστραφτε και ο απολλωνας ετσι!!!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Να και ο ¶γιος καμαρωτος καμαρωτός εισβαλει στο λιμανι της Σίφνου!!

AG.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Α ρε κάτι πλοία που έχουμε στις Δυτικές....  Το πλοίο ανυπομωνεί να μπει και να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου μετά από καιρό απουσίας φαίνεται ολοφάνερα στν φωτογραφία πόσο πολύ έχει λισμονηθεί τα νερά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων αφού τα σχίζει σαν σίφουνας!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Να και ο ¶γιος καμαρωτος καμαρωτός εισβαλει στο λιμανι της Σίφνου!!
> 
> AG.jpg


Μπραβο ROVINSONAS.
Απο τις ποιο ευθυγραμμισμενες φωτογραφιες πλοιου που εχω δει.

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Μπραβο ROVINSONAS.
> Απο τις ποιο ευθυγραμμισμενες φωτογραφιες πλοιου που εχω δει.


Ευχαριστώ φιλε rocinante, ναι νομιζω την πετυχα σημερα!!
¶λλα κ ο Αγιος ειναι πανεμορφος!!!

----------


## giorgos....

ο Βάπορας στον Αθηνιό το Σάββατο.. χαρισμένη σε όλους απο το τελευταίο ταξίδι με τον ¶γιο..
θα ακολουθήσει και σχετικό αφιέρωμα στην αντίστοχη ενότητα.
 P5150264.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο απιθανη φωτογραφια !!!!!!!!!!!!
Αναμενουμε το αφιερωμα.

----------


## speedrunner IV

μεχρι και τα υφαλα γιαλιζουν!!!

----------


## raflucgr

nice shot Giorgos. It's great to see her like brand new, especially 38 years after her delivery

----------


## giorgos....

Thank you my friend. But i think that her owner has made great job..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ο Βάπορας στον Αθηνιό το Σάββατο.. χαρισμένη σε όλους απο το τελευταίο ταξίδι με τον ¶γιο..
> θα ακολουθήσει και σχετικό αφιέρωμα στην αντίστοχη ενότητα.
> P5150264.jpg


 
Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο περιμένουμε ...

----------


## giorgos....

βαμένο απ' άκρη σ' άκρη το ¶γιος Γεώργιος με αυτό το αντιολισθητικό πλαστικό -το οποίο βοηθάει πάρα πολύ σε περίπτωση που το deck έχει νερά- να έχει τοποθετηθεί κατα μήκος των πλαινών deck Νο 7 αλλά και στο bridge deck..

P5150142.jpg

καθώς και το ξύλινο deck που έχει τοποθετηθεί στις βαρδιόλες..

P5150158.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Γιωργο σε ευχαριστουμε για ολες τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο τον ΑΓΙΟ...!*

----------


## Rocinante

> βαμένο απ' άκρη σ' άκρη το ¶γιος Γεώργιος με αυτό το αντιολισθητικό πλαστικό -το οποίο βοηθάει πάρα πολύ σε περίπτωση που το deck έχει νερά- να έχει τοποθετηθεί κατα μήκος των πλαινών deck Νο 7 αλλά και στο bridge deck..
> 
> P5150142.jpg
> 
> καθώς και το ξύλινο deck που έχει τοποθετηθεί στις βαρδιόλες..
> 
> P5150158.jpg


 Γιωργο κανονισε να μην κοιμηθουμε απο την ζηλεια οι οπαδοι του Horsa.....
Φοβερο :shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια οτι κυριος Βεντουρης το εχει το βαπορι <κοτερο> και καθε χρονο ολο και νεες ευχαριστες εκπληξεις βλεπουμε. Μακαρι να μπορεσει να μεινει το βαπορι πολλα χρονια ακομα στη γραμμη και να αποδειξει οτι με σωστη συντηρηση μπορουν να γινουν θαυματα.Οπως βλεπουμε σε σκανδιναυικες χωρες και την ιταλια που ταξιδευουν ακομα πλοια 45 ετων και βαλε ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.Το πηνελοπη απο την αλλα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει ειναι ενα απειραχτο μουσειο αγγλοσαξονικης ναυπηγικης που πολυ κοσμο κερδιζει και αυτο με τον τροπο του.

----------


## giorgos....

όπως σε κάθε πλοίο έτσι και απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει ο καραβόσκυλος..
P5160514.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δεν θα πω πολλά, αλλά σ αυτή την εταιρεία με αυτό το πλήρωμα και το βαπόρι, *το μεράκι περισεύει!* Υπόδειγμα συντήρησης και σεβασμού στην Ναυτική παράδοση! Μπράβο σε όλους σας, ακόμα και στο φίλο giorgos.... που ξέρει να μας ταξιδεύει  :Very Happy: .

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΘΗΝΙΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ......ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ......ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ. :Wink:

----------


## basilis.m

Στη πενα ο βαπορας και μπραβο τους!

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πειραιά..
P2010415..jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> ¶γιος Γεώργιος έξω απο τα φανάρια του Πειραιά..
> P2010415..jpg


 ¶ψογος φίλε Γιώργο.Εξαιρετικά χρώματα... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

Ο ¶γιος κατάλευκος και καμαρωτός στη σημερινή του αναχώρηση για Σίφνο - Μήλο - Σίφνο - Σέριφο - Κύθνο..

P5240785..jpg

για όλο το nautilia.gr και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη μια άπό την σημερινή αναχώρηση Γιώργο, από άλλη μεριά, για σένα και γι αυτόν (αυτούς) που δεν ταξίδεψαν... :Wink: 

DSCN7921ag.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Να είσαι καλά captain. Ήταν για ταξίδι σήμερα ο καιρός. Κρίμα :Sad:  να μην είμαστε μέσα και να μας φωτογραφίζουν οι άλλοι απ' έξω..
Όσο για τη φωτογραφία, για να σε δώ, θα έχεις και την επόμενη (σε άλλο θέμα βέβαια) απο αυτή την οπτική γωνία?

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Leo μου μακαρι να ημουν μεσα...!!*
*P5201544.jpg*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Θα πω δυο λόγΙα για το πλοίο αν και δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ μαζί του...Αξίζουν 1000 μπράβο στην εταιρεία του που το προσέχει λες και είναι 2-3 χρονών.Το οποίο αποδικνύει γιατί σε άλλες εποχές οι μονοβάπορες ( ποιος ξεχνάει το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ?)  αλλά και συνάμα οικογενειακές εταιρείες είχαν τόση επιτυχία!! Το προσέχουν σαν μονάκριβο!!Κοιτώντας τις τελευταίες φωτό των φίλων το λιγότερο εντυπωσιάστηκα γιατί δείχνει σεβασμό στον ταξιδιώτη (...όχι πελάτης,αυτή ειναι λέξη της τελευταίας δεκαετίας) !!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Σημερινή μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση.Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και φυσικά για τον giorgos.... P1030371.jpg

P1030373.jpg

----------


## kythnos

> Θα πω δυο λόγΙα για το πλοίο αν και δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ μαζί του...Αξίζουν 1000 μπράβο στην εταιρεία του που το προσέχει λες και είναι 2-3 χρονών.Το οποίο αποδικνύει γιατί σε άλλες εποχές οι μονοβάπορες ( ποιος ξεχνάει το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ?) αλλά και συνάμα οικογενειακές εταιρείες είχαν τόση επιτυχία!! Το προσέχουν σαν μονάκριβο!!Κοιτώντας τις τελευταίες φωτό των φίλων το λιγότερο εντυπωσιάστηκα γιατί δείχνει σεβασμό στον ταξιδιώτη (...όχι πελάτης,αυτή ειναι λέξη της τελευταίας δεκαετίας) !!!


Καλά δεν είναι και έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα....Όταν είχε το εισητήριο του 21 Ευρώ για Κύθνο  :Sad: (με ένα τέτοιο ποσό πηγαίνεις Κρήτη) και σε έβαζε είτε στο σαλονάκι πρύμα είτε έξω (λες και οι αεροπορικές του είναι πολυτέλεια) δεν μπορείς να πείς ότι η εταιρεία σε έβλεπε σαν ταξιδιώτη+ότι το πλοίο με τέτοιες τιμές δεν είχε καν φοιτητικά εισητήρια...Αυτά τα ξέρουν όλοι όσοι ταξιδεύουν συχνά με το πλοίο...Βέβαια πρέπει να πούμε ότι όλα αυτά πριν μπεί το Κοραής γιατί τώρα ξαφνικά, εκεί που σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του αφεντικού του (υπάρχουν σχετικά αποσπάσματα και σε εφημερίδα που κυκλοφορεί στην Κύθνο) δεν έβγαζε ούτε τα έξοδα του στην γραμμή, έριξε και τις τιμές του....

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Καλά δεν είναι και έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα....Όταν είχε το εισητήριο του 21 Ευρώ για Κύθνο (με ένα τέτοιο ποσό πηγαίνεις Κρήτη) και σε έβαζε είτε στο σαλονάκι πρύμα είτε έξω (λες και οι αεροπορικές του είναι πολυτέλεια) δεν μπορείς να πείς ότι η εταιρεία σε έβλεπε σαν ταξιδιώτη+ότι το πλοίο με τέτοιες τιμές δεν είχε καν φοιτητικά εισητήρια...Αυτά τα ξέρουν όλοι όσοι ταξιδεύουν συχνά με το πλοίο...Βέβαια πρέπει να πούμε ότι όλα αυτά πριν μπεί το Κοραής γιατί τώρα ξαφνικά, εκεί που σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του αφεντικού του (υπάρχουν σχετικά αποσπάσματα και σε εφημερίδα που κυκλοφορεί στην Κύθνο) δεν έβγαζε ούτε τα έξοδα του στην γραμμή, έριξε και τις τιμές του....



Φίλε είπα ότι είδα!!Και όπως είπα και στο μήνυμα μου δεν έχω μπει ποτέ στο πλοίο ούτε έχω πάει στα νησιά που πίανει!Ο κάθε νησιώτης ( όπως και γω άλλωστε ) ξέρει καλύτερα τι γίνεται. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω να διαφωνείς όμως ότι το πλοίο ξαναζωντάνεψε και είναι περιποιημένο??

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρηση του Αγ. Γεώργιος έχθές 28/05/2010 απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενώ το Blue Star Naxos το περίμενε αρόδο. Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους :Wink:  

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 02 28-05-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 03 28-05-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 04 28-05-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 05 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Eιναι η πρωτη φορα που ποσταρω σε αυτο το θεμα λογω της μη υπαρξης υλικου.Ενα καραβι που εχει γραψει την δικια του ιστορια στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια.Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του ΑΓΙΟΥ 
025.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

> Αναχώρηση του Αγ. Γεώργιος έχθές 28/05/2010 απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενώ το Blue Star Naxos το περίμενε αρόδο. Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους 
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 02 28-05-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 03 28-05-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 04 28-05-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 05 28-05-2010.jpg


Και ενώ εσύ φίλε pantelis2009 ήσουν μέσα στο λιμάνι εγώ περίμενα απ'εξω :Wink:  P1030372.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

έτσι - έτσι φίλε DeepBlue, να το καλύπτουμε απ' όλες στις πλευρές :Razz:

----------


## nikolas200

Ευγε και στους δυό σας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ εξερχεται απο το λιμανι της κυθνου τον ιουλιο του 2005

old (22).jpg

----------


## vinman

*...σημερινή έξοδος απο τον Πειραιά για τους φίλους Rocinante,NikosP,TSS APOLLON,NAXOS,giorgos...,Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93238

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφος ο βαπορας! Υπεροχη και η φωτογραφια!  Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman.

----------


## kythnos

Ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτογραφίες του μπάρμπα-Γιώργου, προσεγγίζοντας ή φεύγοντας από την Κύθνο, είναι από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι....

----------


## erenShip

> Ανεβάζω κάποιες φωτογραφίες του μπάρμπα-Γιώργου, προσεγγίζοντας ή φεύγοντας από την Κύθνο, είναι από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι....


πολύ ωραίες μάνο!!! άντε την επόμενη φορά να ξανα ταξιδέψουμε μαζί στο Γεώργιος! :Wink:

----------


## kythnos

Αφού σου άρεσαν δες και άλλη μία από την προσέγγιση του στο παλιό τμήμα του λιμανιού. Όσο για την πρόσκληση για ταξίδι, το κανονίζουμε για κάνα Σαββατοκύριακο του Ιουλίου, μόνο που πρέπει να διαλέξουμε πλοίο!!!
 :Wink: :grin:

----------


## erenShip

κοίτα κόσμο!!! πολύ ωραίος ο Μέριχας! και φυσικά το πλοίο! κοίτα αν πάμε από λαύριο άσε να αποφασίσω εγώ ποιο πλοίο θα πάρουμε, αν θες να πάμε από πειραιά αποφασίζεις εσύ! τι λες?  :Wink:

----------


## kythnos

ΟΚ!!Λογικό μου φαίνεται αυτό που προτείνεις!!!όποτε θα υπάρξει μάχη μετάξυ των πλοίων απο Λαύριο και αυτών απο Πειραιά με κατάληξη όμως την Κύθνο όπως στην φωτό για παράδειγμα!!!

----------


## erenShip

καλά έχω πετύχει και εγώ το άγιος γεώργιος με τον μακεδώνα στον Μέριχα της Κύθνου και ειλικρινά τέτοιο κόσμο πρώτη φορά είχα δει στο λιμάνι! λες και ήμουν στο πειραιά!!!! πάντως να ξέρεις θα υποστηρίξω ΛΑΥΡΙΟ!  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Rocinante,τον Trakman,τον Leo και τον NikosP!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93482

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές!!!! Υπάρχει καμία από τη Σέριφο;

----------


## nikolas200

εVINMAN και KYTHNOS έυγε για τις φωτογραφίες. Φοβερές. Εχθές ήμουν στον Πειραία και είδα τον Αγιο κατά τις 1900 που ερχόταν από Φολ/δρο Σιφνο Σεριφο με 50 λεπτά καθυστέρηση αλλά δεν είχα την φωτογραφική μαζί

----------


## kythnos

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας...όσο για φωτογραφίες που ζήτησε ο φίλος AGIOS GEORGIOS απο τη Σέριφο δεν έχω άλλα σίγουρα κάποιος θα έχει τραβήξει οπότε αναμένουμε....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγιος Γεώργιος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 16/06/2010. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του. :Razz:  

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 01 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε pantelis 2009 για την αφιέρωση ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος λάμπει στην εικόνα όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!!

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος ανοιχτά της Πειραικής..
P6131044.jpg

----------


## thanasisch

DSC00003.jpg

DSC00002.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ενα πλοιο το οποιο θα επισκεφτω στις 26 Ιουλιου για να παω στην Μηλο.Η παρακατω φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη στους λατρεις του βαποριου που ευελπιστω να γινω και εγω.

Υ.Γ:Οποιος εχει φωτο απο το εσωτερικο παρακαλω να μου στειλει μερικες στο gmail μου το οποιο ειναι : nkrimitsas@gmail.com για να μην κουρασουμε.Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> DSC00003.jpg
> 
> DSC00002.jpg


 Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο thanasisch!

----------


## vinman

*Xθές κατά τις 20.40 πάνω απο το Φαιστός Παλάς!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Rocinante,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Capta  in,
TSS APOLLON,Καρολος,NikosP,Nikos_V,giorgos...,Pantelis  2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94548

----------


## captain

Υπέροχη ώρα + Υπέροχο σκαρί = Τέλειο Αποτέλεσμα :Wink: 
Ευχαριστώ Μάνο..

----------


## dimitris!

Και βέβαια παίζει ρόλο στην ομορφιά της φοτο και το λευκό σκαρί του καραβιού, μια απο τις λίγες εταιρίες που το διατηρούν...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος σε αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά στις 21/06/2010. Χαρισμένες σε vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, Ιθάκη, nkr, giorgos...., captain, AGIOS GEORGIOS & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 08 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 09 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 10 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 11 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 12 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS στο αιγαιο

IMG_9725.JPG

----------


## nikolas200

Mπράβο σε όλους παιδία. Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συνέχεια απο την έξοδο του απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του. :Razz:  

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 13 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 14 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 15 21-06-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 16 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Mπράβο Παντελή. Ωραιο το φωτορεπορτάζ

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές!!!

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδια και καμμιά φωτο απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου

----------


## DeepBlue

Σημερινή αναχώρηση.Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και τους pantelis2009,giorgos....,nkr :Very Happy:  P1040305.jpg

P1040306.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Xθές κατά τις 20.40 πάνω απο το Φαιστός Παλάς!
> Για τους φίλους Trakman,Rocinante,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Capta  in,
> TSS APOLLON,Καρολος,NikosP,Nikos_V,giorgos...,Pantelis  2009!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94548


Τι να σου πω ρε, τι να σου πω; ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφια απο καθε αποψη!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, δυο ακόμα φωτογραφίες με το _"¶γιος Γεώργιος"._
> Πλάνα διαδοχικά με πρωταγωνιστή τον έναν από τους πάλαι ποτέ θρυλικούς _"Απόλλωνες"._
> Το καράβι, πάντως, είναι στα καλύτερά του.
> 
> Όμορφες στιγμές από το _φανάρι των Καμαρών την Μεγάλη Τρίτη 30 Μαρτίου 2010._
> Και, βέβαια, ακόμα και στον ξερό βράχο των Καμαρών όλα τα φυτά ήταν ανθισμένα.
> Και αυτό που λείπει από τις φωτογραφίες είναι οι ανακατεμένες μυρωδιές των λουλουδιών.
> 
> Ω γλυκύ μου έαρ!
> ...







> Και συ΄νεχίζουμε με την πρόσδεση του!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83041
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83042
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83043


Βλεποντας τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του καλου φιλου Αντωνη αλλα και του Αρτεμη μπορω να πω οτι ζηλεψα. Ενα τοσο ομορφο και προσεγμενο βαπορι, ακμαιο, εχοντας συνδιασει καταπληκτικα το παλιο αλλα και το νεο στην εσωτερικη διακοσμηση του!!! Ταιριαζει απολυτα και στα δυο λιμανια ενω οι φωτογραφιες στον Αθηνιο θυμιζουν κατι απο τα παλια με την ευχη να συνεχισουν για πολλα χρονια να θυμιζουν. Δεν σας κρυβω οτι μετα απ' τις φωτογραφιες σας λιμπιστηκα ενα ημερισιο ταξιδι ως τη Σικινο. Αναχωρηση , Τεταρτη η Παρασκευη στις 07:25 απο Πειραια για Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Φολεγανδρο-Σικινο με αφιξη στην τελευταια στις 14:35. Βολτα, μπανιο, φαγητο και επιβιβαση για Πειραια στις 20:30 περιπου!!! Ελπιζω να τα καταφερω.

----------


## kkouz

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς....Οία Σαντορίνης Σάββατο, 15 Μαΐου 2010.......

Υ.Γ. είναι σε κανονικό μέγεθος για να μην χάσουμε την ποιότητα.....

----------


## NikosRodos

Απλά ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ............................

----------


## plori

> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς....Οία Σαντορίνης Σάββατο, 15 Μαΐου 2010.......
> 
> Υ.Γ. είναι σε κανονικό μέγεθος για να μην χάσουμε την ποιότητα.....


Υπέροχη δεν έχω να πώ τίποτα άλλο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη φιλε μου!Συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας τετοιες ομορφιες!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους θαυμαστές αυτών των σκαριών.

DSC00521.JPG

DSC00525.JPG

DSC00529.JPG

DSC00530.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

άψογες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε konigi..
ας δούμε και μια άφιξη του ¶γιου κάποιο απόγευμα του Ιουνίου..
αφιερωμένη σε όλο το nautilia.gr και στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου που το κρατάει σε τέτοια άψογη κατάσταση..
P5230716.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για τους konigi & giorgos....

00P1300124.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τους Leo, giorgos.... και konigi μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου πριν λίγη ώρα στον Πειραιά..*
P7082578.JPG

----------


## konigi

Ευχαριστω πολυ και ανταποδίδω.

DSC00614.JPG

----------


## nikolas200

Πολύ ωραία φωτό konigi

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Στο εμπα του Πειραια

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Πρίν από λίγο στον Σαρωνικό
Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,giorgos...,marsat,pl  ori,Ben Bruce.
P7232950.jpg
*

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά φίλε για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία.. κούκλος ο ¶γιος. Και σήμερα είχε αρκετό κόσμο..

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Aσχετο με το toppic αλλα το AIS σας δουλευει γιατι πολλυ αδειο μου το δειχνει το αιγαιο σημερα

----------


## speedrunner

> Aσχετο με το toppic αλλα το AIS σας δουλευει γιατι πολλυ αδειο μου το δειχνει το αιγαιο σημερα



Μια απο τα ίδια, προσπάθησε στο http://www.shiptracking.eu/gr.html
τέλος off topic!!!!

----------


## Ergis

> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Πρίν από λίγο στον Σαρωνικό
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,giorgos...,marsat,pl  ori,Ben Bruce.
> P7232950.jpg
> *


φανταστικο καραβι.πραγματικα

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πολυ προσεγμενο εσωτερικα με καλα υλικα οι ανθρωποι του βαποριου το εχουν κανει πραγματικα να κρυβει τα χρονια του με μαεστρια ενα μεγαλο μπραβο τους ανηκει σε ολους ανεξαιρετος συντομα και φωτο απο τα λιμανια που πιανει στην επιστροφη απο Σαντορινη

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Μα το πλοίο είναι ιδανικό για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και ας λένε ότι θέλουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. Είναι λίγα τα πλοία που έχουν απομείνει από τη γενια του ¶γιου Γεώργιου!!!

----------


## plori

> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Πρίν από λίγο στον Σαρωνικό*
> *Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,giorgos...,marsat,pl  ori,Ben Bruce.*


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

επιστροφη απο Σαντορινη με τον ΑΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ εδω οφειλω να πω ενα μπραβο στον cpt ΝΙΚΟ ΣΑΡΔΗ και στο πληρωμα γιατι εκει που πιαναμε μονο λιμανια δεν ητανε κατι τσιμεντα στη μεση του πουθενα οι φωτο παρακατω δια του λογου του αληθες 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279918806 αναχωρηση απο Σαντορινη

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279918936 αφιξη στην ΙΟ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919024 αφιξη στη σικινο

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919208

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919208 αφιξη στη Φολεγανδρο

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εχει και συνεχεια

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919481 ΚΙΜΩΛΟ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919651

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919651 ΣΙΦΝΟ μαζι με το SR IV

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1279919819 ΣΕΡΙΦΟ

Συμπερασμα απο το ταξιδι οι ΑΝΔΡΙΩΤΕΣ να μην παραπονιουνται γιατι εχουν ΛΙΜΑΝΑΡΑ

----------


## nkr

Αυριο φευγω με τον κυριο απο εδω για Μηλο.Να περιμενετε αρκετο υλικο απο τις διακοπες μου!!!Η παρακατω φωτο για τον ΓΙΩΡΓΗ που αυριο θα αποκτησει αλλο ενα θαυμαστη.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καλα να περασεις και την καλημερα μας στο καπτα- Νικο

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε nkr καλές διακοπές, καλά να περάσεις και περιμένουμε φωτο :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε nkr καλό ταξίδι και καλά να περάσεις! Η επόμενη φωτογραφία για σένα!*
P5091163.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

καλό ταξίδι φίλε.. εύχομαι να το απολαύσεις. Και το ταξίδι και το βαπόρι..
P5160358.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Περυσι τον Αυγουστο μανουβραροντας στην ομορφη Σεριφο

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Φίλε Pano80 ευχαριστούμε που προβάλεις το απίθανο Λιμάνι της αγαπημένης μας Σερίφου. Εκ μέρους όλων των Σερφιωτών σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ γιατί τέτοια Λιμάνια νησιών πραγματικά πρέπει να τα δείχνουμε!!!

----------


## "Express"George

Επίσης λένε ότι είναι α΄πο τους καλύτερους αερολιμένες.

----------


## "Express"George

Στη Σέριφο σήμερα...

----------


## geokou72a

> Στη Σέριφο σήμερα...


ALL THE MONEY :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Μπράβο φίλε Express George απίθανες οι φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη του Αγίου Γεωργίου στο λιμάνι της Σερίφου!!!!

----------


## basilis.m

> Στη Σέριφο σήμερα...


εχεις την εντυπωση οτι και οι 2 φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες καπου στη δεκαετια του 90

----------


## opelmanos

> εχεις την εντυπωση οτι και οι 2 φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες καπου στη δεκαετια του 90


 Γιατί το λές αυτό φίλε μου Βασίλη???

----------


## basilis.m

> Γιατί το λές αυτό φίλε μου Βασίλη???


μου θυμιζει παλιες εποχες που εδω στη ναξο ερχονταν μονο τετοια βαπορια και οχι τα σημερινα κουτακια και που ηταν γεματα απο κοσμο ετσι οπως φαινονται και στις 2 πολυ ομορφες φωτο του φιλου

----------


## opelmanos

> μου θυμιζει παλιες εποχες που εδω στη ναξο ερχονταν μονο τετοια βαπορια και οχι τα σημερινα κουτακια και που ηταν γεματα απο κοσμο ετσι οπως φαινονται και στις 2 πολυ ομορφες φωτο του φιλου


 Όντως έχεις δίκιο .Απίθανες εποχές και μακάρι να ζήσουν για πολύ ακόμα αυτά τα πλοία

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος.... εν πλώ προς Πειραιά..
P5160533.jpg

με τους γλάρους να ακολουθούν το κάτασπρο σκαρί και να μας συντροφεύουν στο ταξίδι μας..
P5160587.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου giorgos μπορώ να πω ότι ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος μας μαγεύει σε κάθε ταξίδι του!!!  :Razz:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει αυτό εδώ: ΘΕΜΑ 1 Τροποποίηση δήλωσης δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ»
περιόδου 2010 - 2011
ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ
ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ
ΘΕΜΑ 2 Τροποποίηση δήλωσης δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ
ΚΟΡΑΗΣ» περιόδου 2010 - 2011
ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ
ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ 
Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ώστε να το κατανοήσω;
Και εδώ που αναφέρει ένα πλοίο ¶γιος Γεώργιος είναι αυτό; Ετήσια δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ – Δ/Ρ «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ» Ν.Π.8681
στην γραμμή Περάματος - Παλουκίων από 01-11-10
ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ
ΘΕΤΙΚΗ
ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ
ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΗ
ΠΡΟΣΚΟΜΙΣΗΣ
ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΝ
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΩΝ
ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Με αφορμή το ταξίδι μου με το Αγ.Γεώργιος στις 22 Ιουλίου στη Μήλο, παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες απ' το ακμαιότατο αυτό σκαρί. Αφιερωμένες στους λάτρεις του αυθεντικού αυτού καραβιού. Έρχεται και η συνέχεια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για άλλη μία φορά ο καπτα-Σάρδης μοναδικός στην εκτέλεση του ρεμέτζου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η ώρα της επιστροφής έφτασε. 31Ιουλίου λοιπόν, και το Αγ. Γεώργιος μας περίμενε στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα. Το ταξίδι απολαυστικό μιας και αφού μετά τη Κύθνο ο ήλιος έδυσε μπροστά στα μάτια μας. Όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου ευγενικό και πρόθυμο πράγμα που κάνει τον ¶γιο αξέχαστο στη θύμηση άκόμα και του πιο απαιτητικού επιβάτη. ΑΓΙΕ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ !!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Φοβερες φωτογραφιες  φιλε και του χρονου να σαι καλα να ξαναπας διακοπες(αν τελειωσαν οι φετινες)καλο χειμωνα ή καλη συνεχεια και μια και εκανες λογο για τον καπτα-ΝΙΚΟ μηπως να φοναξουμε τον ADAC να κανει τεστ στο πλοιο που δενει σε αυτα τα τσιμεντενια μπλοκια που λεγονται λιμανια

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Να είσαι καλά. Όταν οι υποδομές των λιμανιών μας είναι τέτοιες, σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή θα συμβεί και το κακό(πρόσκρουση). Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίζουμε την αυτοθυσία αυτών των ανθρώπων κι όχι στο πρώτο σφάλμα να πέφτουμε να τους τρώμε(για τους <<κυρίους>> των ΜΜΕ).Καλές διακοπές και σε σένα!

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση σήμερα το πρωί αφιερωμένη στον Nikos_V που ήμασταν παρέα στον κόκκινο αλλά και στον Καπτά Νίκο Σάρδη για τις χαιρετούρες απο την βαρδιόλα και την σφυριξιά που μας βάρεσε σπάζοντας την πρωινή ησυχία του λιμανιού...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101509

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εμείς σε ευχαριστούμαι φίλε vinman, για την υπέροχη φωτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ο Καπετάν Νίκος ξέρει πως να φέρετε στους καραβολάτρεις των πλοίων και φέρετε σαν να ήταν και ο ίδιος κάποτε στην θέση μας!!!!  :Razz:  Καπετάν Νίκο χαιρετίσματα από την όμορφη Σέριφο να σαι πάντα καλά!!!

----------


## "Express"George

Γεια σου βρε AGIOS GEORGIOS με τα καλα σου λογια.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Γεια σου βρε AGIOS GEORGIOS με τα καλα σου λογια.


 Το καλο πρεπει να λεγεται παντα και για τον καπτα-Νικο ειδικα που ξερει πως να κερδιζει τον επιβατη μια φορα ταξιδεψα μαζι του και του αξιζουν χιλια μπραβο και σαν ανθρωπο και σαν καπετανιο

----------


## manos75

παντως και εγω οσες μερες ημουν στην σιφνο και ερχοταν ο αγιος γεωργιος ξεσηκωνε ολο το λιμανι με το σφυριγμα του.και ετσι πρεπει οταν το πλοιο πιανει λιμανι πρεπει να σφυραει για να ακουνε και οι κατοικοι οτι καποιος τους θυμαται. :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και ιδιαίτερα στα λιμάνια της άγονης γραμμής.

----------


## giorgos....

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ¶γιος Γεώργιος που αύριο θα μας φιλοξενήσει στα καταστρώματα του για ένα ακόμα απολαυστικό ταξίδι..
P8101947.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε giorgos.... σου εύχομαι να έχεις ένα ευχάριστο κι απολαυστικό ταξίδι!! Τα χαιρετίσματα μου στον καπτα-Σάρδη και στον καπτα-Κώστα Πλουμιστό που πριν από δέκα μέρες με φιλοξένησαν στη γέφυρα του πλοίου με θέρμη και δείχνουν ότι το στοιχείο του Έλληνα Ναυτικού δε θα πάψει ποτέ να υπάρχει στις θάλασσες της οικουμένης.

----------


## basilis.m

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ¶γιος Γεώργιος που αύριο θα μας φιλοξενήσει στα καταστρώματα του για ένα ακόμα απολαυστικό ταξίδι..
> P8101947.jpg


εξαιρετικη φωτο μπραβο

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλό ταξίδι και καλές διακοπές να έχεις φίλε giorgos....  :Wink: 
Πιτσιρικάς που πήγαινα Πάρο μόλις έμπαιναν στον ¶γιο Φωκά και μέχρι το λιμάνι σφύριζαν όλα και έλεγα του παππού μου ήλθε το .... ( Οία- Κανάρης -Μιαούλης) :Very Happy:  πάμε να το δούμε.

----------


## giorgos....

να είστε όλοι καλά.. ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ¶γιος Γεώργιος που αύριο θα μας φιλοξενήσει στα καταστρώματα του για ένα ακόμα απολαυστικό ταξίδι..
> P8101947.jpg


Γιωργη ο αγαπημενος σου βαπορας αναχωρει απο το μεγαλο λιμανι την κυριακη 08/08/10........
Καλο ταξιδι και καλες διακοπες φιλε :Very Happy: 
Για σενα και τον vinman!!!!!

637.JPG
Ο cpt Νικος μας τρελανε στο σφυριγμα :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

*AGIOS GEORGIOS-Στον Σαρωνικό..!*
*Για τον giorgos...,Rociante,Nikos V,Vinman,Agios Georgios*
P7232953.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *AGIOS GEORGIOS-Στον Σαρωνικό..!*
> 
> *Για τον giorgos...,Rociante,Nikos V,Vinman,Agios Georgios*
> 
> P7232953.jpg


 Thanks Φωτη για την φωτογρφια του Hengist αλλα... και του Horsa :Wink:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση dokimakos21 η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη!!! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

Τεράρτη 11 Αυγούστου, μετά απο ενα απολαυστικό ταξίδι με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος..
P8110041.jpg
P8110156.jpg

φάνηκε το πανέμορφο νησί της Σαντορίνης
P8110175.jpg

μετά την αποβίβαση ακολούθησε η καθιερωμένη φωτογράφιση του πλοίου απο τις στροφές του Αθηνιού..
agios georgios.jpg

για όλους εσάς με ευχές για καλές διακοπές σε όσους είναι τώρα και σε όσους θα πάνε..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο giorgos.... αν και δεν είμαι διακοπές, μου θύμησες ωραία πράγματα απο Σαντορίνη. Περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτο :Wink:  :Razz: . Καλά να περάσεις

----------


## giorgos....

¶ντε κι άλλες 2 απο σήμερα για τον φίλο Παντελή που είναι και αυτός λάτρης του νησιού....

¶φιξη..
P8130255.jpg

Αναχώρηση..
P8130279.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά.....*καταπληκτικές.* Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωω:mrgreen:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ rocicante για την αφιέρωση θα απαντήσω σε λίγες μέρες στο θέμα του ¶γιος Γεώργιος!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος..
Σαντορίνη 20-8-2010
Σημαία μεσίστια.. Καλό ταξίδι καπτα Κώστα..

agios georgios small.jpg

----------


## Ergis

σημερα το βαπορι επιασε 19,1.και μην μου πειτε για ρευματα η λαθος του συστηματος γιατι ο καιρος ειναι λαδι και εχει πορεια απο 18,8-19+.
εχει αντοχες ακομα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δυστυχώς σήμερα ο εργάτης αυτός του Αιγαίου, λόγω της μηχανικής του βλάβης δεν κατάφερε να ολοκλήρωσει το δρομολόγιό του.

Φωτό(1): Ο απόπλους του 'Αγ.Γεώργιος απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για τον δοκιμαστικό πλου.(γύρω στις 17:40)

Φωτό(2)&(3) Ο κατάπλους του πλοίου στο λιμάνι μετά το δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## Leo

Κανονικά στα δρομολόγια του το πλοίο από σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## Ergis

> σημερα το βαπορι επιασε 19,1.και μην μου πειτε για ρευματα η λαθος του συστηματος γιατι ο καιρος ειναι λαδι και εχει πορεια απο 18,8-19+.
> εχει αντοχες ακομα.


το ματιαξα το βαπορι.......

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στις 14/7/2010 καναμε ενα ταξιδι με τον καταπληκτικο Αγιο Γεωργιο αυθημερον ως τη Σικινο και παλι πισω. Απο το ταξιδι υπαρχει πολυ υλικο διοτι το βαπορι και η διαδρομη ενεπνεε για κατι τετοιο. Βεβαια χωρις την φιλοξενια του εξαιρετικου καπετανιου και πολυ προσιτου ανθρωπου κ. Σαρδη και την πνευματωδη και εξισου φιλοξενη παρουσια του Α' οικονομικου κ. Ροϊδη το ταξιδι μας θα δεν θα ηταν τοσο ομορφο και ιδιαιτερο. Τους ευχαριστουμε ιδιαιτερα οπως και ολο το πληρωμα του πλοιου για την ευγενεια και την εξυπηρετικοτητα τους. Οσον αφορα το βαπορι το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην VSL για την κατασταση στην οποια το διατηρει. Απιστευτα καθαρο εντος με πολυ ωραια χρωματα, ποιοτικα υφασματα σε περιμετρικους καναπεδες και πολυθρονες και ανακαινισμενο οσο ακριβως χρειαζεται ωστε να μην δειχνει παλιο αλλα και να μην αλλοτριωνεται ο χαρακτηρας του. Το εχω ξαναπει οτι αυτη η διαμορφωση των καθισματων και καναπεδων των εσωτερικων χωρων μου αρεσει πιο πολυ απο την αυθεντικη του που διατηρει η Ποπη. Ποια ειναι αυτη η διαταξη; Τρια (πρυμα, πλωρα και πλωρα στη διακεκριμενη ενα ντεκ πανω) σαλονια με καναπεδες περιμετρικα του σαλονιου και πολυθρονες με τραπεζακια να το γεμιζουν, ενω στο μεσον του βαποριου αναμεσα στα δυο σαλονια (πρυμιο, πλωριο) της οικονομικης και εκατερωθεν του casing απειρες αεροπορικες θεσεις. Παρομοια διαταξη ειχε και το Επτανησος. Οσον αφορα τους εξωτερικους χωρους να πω πως ηταν στην κυριολεξια ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΟΙ και φρεσκοβαμμενοι. Εχουν αφαιρεθει πολλα απο τα απειρα παγκακια του παρελθοντος που ηταν απαραιτητα για το πρωτοκολλο των 2000+ επιβατων εκεινων των εποχων αφηνοντας περισσοτερο χωρο για περαπτημα ενω η κλειστη περατζαδα εχει διαμορφωθει-χωριστει η μιση σε οικονομικη με πολλες θεσεις ενω η αλλη μιση σε διακεκριμενη με αραιες θεσεις ενω εχει και δυο ξαπλωστρες  :Surprised:  !!! Τελος ολη η περατζαδα εχει στρωθει με ξυλο!!!

Ας βαλουμε λοιπον μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το ταξιδι.


Η πανεμορφη πλωρη μπαινοντας στις Καμαρες της Σιφνου φωτογραφισμενη απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα.

Agios_Georgios_deksia_vardiola_mpainontas_stis_Kamares_14_7_2010.JPG


Εχοντας αραξει στις Καμαρες, η θεα απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα.

Agios_Georgios_deksia_vardiola_Kamares_14_7_2010.JPG


Στη διαδρομη απο Φολεγανδρο για Σικινο η θεα των απονερων απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα.

Agios_Georgios_deksia_vardiola_aponera_14_7_2010.JPG


Κατα τη μανουβρα στη Σικινο το γαλλικο σκαρι κανει για αλλη μια φορα εντυπωσιακα τη δουλεια του με το ιδιαιτερα υπερστροφικο πισω μερος του!!!

Agios_Georgios_manouvra_Sikinos_aponera_14_7_2010.JPG


Ο βαποραρος αναχωρει απο Σικινο!!!

Agios_Georgios_anaxorisi_apo_Sikino_gia_Io_14_7_2010.JPG


Θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες, προς το παρον ειναι ολες αφιερωμενες σε αυτους που το αγαπουν και απολαμβανουν καθε τετραγωνικο του καθε φορα που ταξιδευουν. Αντε μαγκες μας ξαναερχετε και ο τριτος της παρεας!!!

----------


## captain

Υπέροχες...ταξιδιάρικες.....αντάξιες του πανέμορφου ¶η-Γιώργη...!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.. :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## basilis.m

> Στις 14/7/2010 καναμε ενα ταξιδι με τον καταπληκτικο Αγιο Γεωργιο αυθημερον ως τη Σικινο και παλι πισω. Απο το ταξιδι υπαρχει πολυ υλικο διοτι το βαπορι και η διαδρομη ενεπνεε για κατι τετοιο. Βεβαια χωρις την φιλοξενια του εξαιρετικου καπετανιο και πολυ προσιτου ανθρωπου κ. Σαρδη και την πνευματωδη και εξισου φιλοξενη παρουσια του Α' οικονομικου κ. Ροϊδη το ταξιδι μας θα δεν θα ηταν τοσο ομορφο και ιδιαιτερο. τους ευχαριστουμε ιδιαιτερα οπως και ολο το πληρωμα του πλοιου για την ευγενεια και την εξυπηρετικοτητα τους. Οσον αφορα το βαπορι το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην VSL για την κατασταση στην οποια το διατηρει. Απιστευτα καθαρο εντος με πολυ ωραια χρωματα, ποιοτικα υφασματα σε περιμετρικους καναπεδες-πολυθρονες και ανακαινισμενο οσο ακριβως χρειαζεται ωστε να μην δειχνει παλιο αλλα και να μην αλλοτριωνεται ο χαρακτηρας του. Το εχω ξαναπει οτι αυτη η διαμορφωση των καθισματων-καναπεδων των εσωτερικων χωρων μου αρεσει πιο πολυ απο την αυθεντικη του που διατηρει η Ποπη. Ποια ειναι αυτη η διαταξη; Τρια (πρυμα, πλωρα και πλωρα στη διακεκριμενη ενα ντεκ πανω) σαλονια με καναπεδες περιμετρικα του σαλονιου και πολυθρονες με τραπεζακια να το γεμιζουν, ενω στο μεσον του βαποριου αναμεσα στα δυο σαλονια (πρυμιο, πλωριο) της οικονομικης και εκατερωθεν του casing απειρες αεροπορικες θεσεις. Παρομοια διαταξη ειχε και το Επτανησος. Οσον αφορα τους εξωτερικους χωρους να πω πως ηταν στην κυριολεξια ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΟΙ και φρεσκοβαμμενοι. Εχουν αφαιρεθει πολλα απο τα απειρα παγκακια του παρελθοντος που ηταν απαραιτητα για το πρωτοκολλο των 2000+ επιβατων εκεινων των εποχων αφηνοντας περισσοτερο χωρο για περαπτημα ενω η κλειστη περατζαδα εχει διαμορφωθει-χωριστει η μιση σε οικονομικη με πολλες θεσεις ενω η αλλη μιση σε διακεκριμενη με αραιες θεσεις ενω εχει και δυο ξαπλωστρες  !!! Τελος ολη η περατζαδα εχει στρωθει με ξυλο!!!
> 
> Ας βαλουμε λοιπον μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το ταξιδι.
> 
> 
> Η πανεμορφη πλωρη μπαινοντας στις Καμαρες της Σιφνου φωτογραφισμενη απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα.
> 
> Agios_Georgios_deksia_vardiola_mpainontas_stis_Kamares_14_7_2010.JPG
> 
> ...


υπεροχο ρεπορταζ απο ενα βαπορα! ευχαριστουμε

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Τελος ολη η περατζαδα εχει στρωθει με ξυλο!!!


Και μόνο γι' αυτό του βγάζω το καπέλο. Μας έχουν λείψει τέτοια καταστρώματα.

----------


## leonidas

Εν πλώ στον Σαρωνικό...8/8/2010  :Wink: 

Για τους φαν του Γιώργη... :Razz: 

DSCN5118.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Εν πλω..!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P7232942.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε όλους σας για τις υπέροχες φωτο του καραβολατρικού πλοίου. :Wink:  :Surprised:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Προσεγγιζοντας τη Σικινο... Οσο τετοια βαπορια ταξιδευουν ακομα στα νερα μας ας προλαβουμε να τα απολαυσουμε και να τα αποτυπωσουμε στο μυαλο το δυνατον καλυτερα!!! Οταν αυτα φυγουν μαλλον τα πραγματα δεν θα ειναι και τοσο ενθαρυντικα για μας του καραβολατρες!!! Αφιερωμενη στους εραστες των ανοιχτων βαρδιολων!!!

Agios_Georgios_plwri_proseggizontas_ti_Sikino_14_7_2010.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Προσεγγιζοντας τη Σικινο... Οσο τετοια βαπορια ταξιδευουν ακομα στα νερα μας ας προλαβουμε να τα απολαυσουμε και να τα αποτυπωσουμε στο μυαλο το δυνατον καλυτερα!!! Οταν αυτα φυγουν μαλλον τα πραγματα δεν θα ειναι και τοσο ενθαρυντικα για μας του καραβολατρες!!! Αφιερωμενη στους εραστες των ανοιχτων βαρδιολων!!!
> 
> Agios_Georgios_plwri_proseggizontas_ti_Sikino_14_7_2010.jpg




Αφου λοιπον περασαμε μερικες πολυ ωραιες ωρες στην ιδιαιτερη και αυθεντικοτατη Σικινο ο βαπορας επεστρεψε ωστε να πορευτουμε μαζι στο μακρινο δρομο για τον Πειραια. Οσο περισσοτερες οι ωρες τοσο το καλυτερο... Ας δουμε λοιπον την αφιξη του στη ομορφη Σικινο μεσα απο μια σειρα φωτογραφιων. Αφιερωμενη σε οσους αγαπουν και απολαμβανουν αυτο το πλοιο... Ο Αγιος Γεωργιος μανουβραρει στη Σικινο στις 14/7/2010!!!

Agios_Georgios_Sikinos_14_7_2010.jpg

Agios_Georgios_Sikinos_14_7_2010_2.jpg

Agios_Georgios_Sikinos_14_7_2010_3.jpg

Agios_Georgios_Sikinos_14_7_2010_4.jpg

Agios_Georgios_Sikinos_14_7_2010_5.jpg

----------


## captain

...Ζωγραφίζεις....εεε δεν μπορώ να μη σχολιάσω :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy: !!!!

Τι σκαρί ρε παιδί μου...και αυτό και όλο του το "γενεολογικό δέντρο"...κοσμήματα!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

cpt nionio  απλα δεν παιζεσαι

----------


## DeepBlue

Εχθές το απόγευμα κατά την αφιξή του στον Πειραιά.Για τους giorgos....,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,ιθακη,Κάρολος,vinman,Leo,Dimitris T,Nikos V,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ. :Very Happy:  P1050028.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Deep Blue και ανταποδιδω_

_F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...Σιφνος 12-9-2010._
penelopeS.jpg
_Φωτο PenelopeS._

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω, επείσης χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, ιθακη, Κάρολος, vinman, Leo, Dimitris T, Nikos V, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, captain & ΑΝΔΡΟΣ :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ - ΒΙΝΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ 01 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παντελη δεν φτανει το ενα καραβολατρικο εβγαλες και τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ μαζι τι να πω ρε ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ εσκισες παλι

----------


## basilis.m

> Παντελη δεν φτανει το ενα καραβολατρικο εβγαλες και τον ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ μαζι τι να πω ρε ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ εσκισες παλι


νομιζεις οτι ειναι εικονα του Πειραια απο τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του '90

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ετσι το κανει επιτηδες για να μας τρελανει τελειως

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά σήμερα στις 04.15!
Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,Roi Baudoin,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,DeepBlue,
ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Captain_Nionios,Laz94,Pantelis2009,nkr,gior  gos...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106772

----------


## DeepBlue

Υπέροχη βραδυνη φίλε vinman.Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη νυκτερινή φίλε vinman. Πρέπει να με μάθεις και μέναααααααααα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ευτυχως που καποιοι εχουν αυπνιες και βλεπουμε τετοιες φωτογραφιες ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ

----------


## laz94

> *¶φιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά σήμερα στις 04.15!*
> *Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,Roi Baudoin,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,DeepBlue,*
> *ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Captain_Nionios,Laz94,Pantelis2009,nkr,gior  gos...!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106772


Μάνο ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Rocinante

Μανο υπεροχη φωτογραφια.
Ειτε μερα ειτε νυχτα ειναι απολαυση να βλεπεις το Hengist.
......και τα αδελφια του  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Μανο υπεροχη φωτογραφια.
> Ειτε μερα ειτε νυχτα ειναι απολαυση να βλεπεις το Hengist.
> ......και τα αδελφια του


Θα πέσει η μπάλα να μας κάψει. Ο Hengist είναι Senior σε όλα, δεν φθάνεται από τα γηραιά αδέλφια του  :Razz:

----------


## Panos80

Hengist , στον σαρωνικο , 11/9/10 (απο το bs ithaki)

----------


## Rocinante

22-10-87 
To Hengist μετα απο υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες απεγκλωβιζεται και ρυμουλκειται για επισκευες 6 μερες μετα τη μεγαλη θυελα που το εκανε διασημο σε ολο τον κοσμο.

http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//I...2/AS221087023/

----------


## basilis.m

> 22-10-87 
> To Hengist μετα απο υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες απεγκλωβιζεται και ρυμουλκειται για επισκευες 6 μερες μετα τη μεγαλη θυελα που το εκανε διασημο σε ολο τον κοσμο.
> 
> http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//I...2/AS221087023/


πραγματικα που τα βρησκεις ρε φιλε ροσυ παρακολουθω και τα 3 θεματα απ' τα αδελφια και μενω εκπληκτος! υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο απ'τον απεγκλωβισμο του? εχω κατι φωτο αλλα σαν τα βιντεο...μπα

----------


## Rocinante

> πραγματικα που τα βρησκεις ρε φιλε ροσυ παρακολουθω και τα 3 θεματα απ' τα αδελφια και μενω εκπληκτος! υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο απ'τον απεγκλωβισμο του? εχω κατι φωτο αλλα σαν τα βιντεο...μπα


 Οχι μονο αυτο βρηκα.
Εχω δωσει λινκ παλαιοτερα απο ενα αποκαλυπτικο βιντεο με το πλοιο στην αμμο να λιαζεται  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ο roci μονο τετοια βρισκει και μας τρελενει ολους ΜΠΡΑΒΟ γειτονα

----------


## Leo

Με αυτή τη γειτονιά κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε, να σας μετακομίσουμε όλους μαζί μέσα στην Πόπη να ησυχάσουμε  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Joyrider

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω από την αρχή το νήμα, και θα το συνεχίσω το βράδυ, αλλά όπως και σε άλλα νήματα βλέπω ότι σε παλαιότερα ποστ δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες ή είναι σβησμένες και βγαίνει μια εντελώς ξεκάρφωτη φωτογραφία, μάλλον θα πρόκειται για κάποια δυσλειτουργία του φόρουμ.

----------


## Rocinante

> Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω από την αρχή το νήμα, και θα το συνεχίσω το βράδυ, αλλά όπως και σε άλλα νήματα βλέπω ότι σε παλαιότερα ποστ δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες ή είναι σβησμένες και βγαίνει μια εντελώς ξεκάρφωτη φωτογραφία, μάλλον θα πρόκειται για κάποια δυσλειτουργία του φόρουμ.


Ναι δυστυχως ειχαμε καποτε ενα ατυχημα και χαθηκαν οι παλαιες φωτογραφιες :Sad:

----------


## TOM

Στην σαντορινη ενα αυγουστιατικο απογευμα....

ag.georgios santorini1.jpg

ag.georgios santorini2.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω από την αρχή το νήμα, και θα το συνεχίσω το βράδυ, αλλά όπως και σε άλλα νήματα βλέπω ότι σε παλαιότερα ποστ δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες ή είναι σβησμένες και βγαίνει μια εντελώς ξεκάρφωτη φωτογραφία, μάλλον θα πρόκειται για κάποια δυσλειτουργία του φόρουμ.


Σωστά εξετάζουμε το ενδεχόμενο μήπως καταφέρουμε να επαναφέρουμε κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## giorgos....

> Στην σαντορινη ενα αυγουστιατικο απογευμα....
> 
> ag.georgios santorini1.jpg
> 
> ag.georgios santorini2.jpg


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες ενός βάπορα σε ένα πανέμορφο μέρος.. ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΤΟΜ..

----------


## Joyrider

Τι να πρωτογράψω ; Το τόπικ είναι απίστευτο, το βαπόρι είναι μιά ιστορία από μόνο του ! Εχει πέσει και σε καλά χέρια βέβαια που το διατηρούν κατά πως πρέπει.Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και να εξυπηρετεί τους νησιώτες μας χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, όπως έχω διαβάσει, με συνέπεια.

----------


## karavatoss

καραβαρα λεμε!

----------


## giorgos....

Το ρεμέτζο του βάπορα στη Σαντορίνη.. Αύγουστος 2010..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg-xSoT6v-M

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια βραδυνή στον Πειραιά
IMG_0852.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Και μια βραδυνή στον Πειραιά
> IMG_0852.jpg


απλα αρχοντας

----------


## Rocinante

> Το ρεμέτζο του βάπορα στη Σαντορίνη.. Αύγουστος 2010..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg-xSoT6v-M


Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε για το ιπταμενο βιντεο. Απολαυστικο.




> Και μια βραδυνή στον Πειραιά
> IMG_0852.jpg


Πολυ ομορφη βραδυνη αν και.....
Δεν ηξερα οτι σου αρεσουν τετοιου ειδους πλοια;
Ξερω και αλλα δυο που του μοιαζουν πολυ, το ενα δε, το λευκο ειναι εκπληκτικο, πανεμορφο , αξεπεραστο.
Ειναι να το χαζευεις με της ωρες αρκει βεβαια να μην βρισκεται εκει κοντα ο ανταγωνιστης του γιατι κινδυνευεις να γινεις λιγο μελαψος.......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το ρεμέτζο του βάπορα στη Σαντορίνη.. Αύγουστος 2010..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg-xSoT6v-M


 
Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε για το ιπτάμενο βίντεο όπως είπε και ο rocinante  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

Μόλα όλα.. Πρόσω ολοταχώς.. 
Αναχώρηση απο Σίκινο..

P8110131.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτες ειναι οι μεγαλες στιγμες της ακτοπλοϊας μας...!!!

----------


## karavatoss

το πλοιο ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση,συντιριμενο και προσεγμενο,για την ηλικια του.αξιζει να ταξιδευει κανεις μαζι του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συγχαρητήρια στο φίλο giorgos.... για το video. Στην αρχή φαίνετε και το μικρό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Νήσος Θηρασιά, με το καταπληκτικό Cpt. Γιώργη που έσωσε πολύ κόσμο στο γνωστό ναυάγιο (sorry για το off topic).
Οι φωτο χαρισμένες σε giorgos...., Giovanaut, Maroulis Nikos, karavatoss, rocinante, basilis.m, mastrokostas, Joyrider και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 01 20-09-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 02 20-09-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 03 20-09-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 04 20-09-2010.jpg

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 06 20-09-2010.jpg
Πειραιάς 20/09/2010.

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη 
Η τριτη με την σημαια ειναι υπεροχη !!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Παντελη...!!!

----------


## Joyrider

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.Η μία καλύτερη απ' την άλλη  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

¶ψογος ο φίλος Pantelis.. απο τις ελάχιστες λήψεις απο τέτοιο σημείο

----------


## Leo

> Το ρεμέτζο του βάπορα στη Σαντορίνη.. Αύγουστος 2010..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg-xSoT6v-M



Ενώ το είδα από τους πρώτους πως την πάτησα? Νόμιζα ότι το είχα σχολιάσει βρε Γιώργο... Τελικά είσαι τυχερός, θα πάρεις από μένα όλα τα καλά λόγια που είπαν όλοι οι προλαλήσαντες σχολιαστές. Ποιότητα giorgos.... Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Παντελή και στο σχόλιο του σχετικά με την διάσημη παντόφλα Νήσος Θηρασιά που με εντυπωσίσε το "τοσοδούλικο" (μικρό) μέγεθός της δίπλα στον αειθαλή αστέρα! Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο, να είσαι καλά!

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους giorgos...,Pantelis2009,Rocinante,Captain_Nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107812

----------


## Express Pigasos

βαπορας...τη γλυτωσε τουλαχιστον αυτος....αχ τι ειχε παθει σαν Χενγκιστ τοτε στην Αγγλια το βλεπω και το ξαναβλεπω σε φωτογραφιες...απιστευτοοο...απο αμμπωτη πλημυριδα το επαθε?

----------


## Rocinante

> *Για τους φίλους giorgos...,Pantelis2009,Rocinante,Captain_Nionios!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107812


 Να εισαι καλα Μανο.
Παντα τετοια και... παρομοια  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω φίλε Vinman.. χαρισμένη στον Leo και σε όλο το nautilia..
P8130260.jpg

----------


## karavatoss

υπεροχη τελεια,σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ο ρε φίλε τι λές τώρα ??? :Surprised: 
η μία καλύτερη από την άλλη !!!
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ !!!!*
και το βαπόρι όλα τα λεφτά !μια χαρά είναι φτού φτού

----------


## giorgos....

είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση το καράβι..
για να δούμε και μια on board..
P8110190.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Για τους φίλους giorgos...,Pantelis2009,Rocinante,Captain_Nionios!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107812


Ευχαριστώ φίλε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους φίλους αναφέρεις. 
Φίλε giorgos.... υπέροχες. Αν έχεις και το μικρό Νήσος Θηρασιά, ανέβασετες στο θέμα του :Wink: 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 05 20-09-2010.jpg
*¶γιος Γεώργιος....20/09/2010*

----------


## DeepBlue

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  P1050029.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

έλα ρε φίλε deep blue.. ωραίος, να είσαι καλά..

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο αυτή την στιγμή κατευθύνεται προς την Κίμωλο χωρις να έχει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο, ξέρουμε τον λόγο??? μήπως είναι το μνημόσυνο του Κωνσταντίνου Βεντούρη και γι αυτό πάει εκεί???

----------


## giorgos....

¶γιος Γεώργιος on board..
ανοιχτά και ηλιόλουστα καταστρώματα.. απλά απολαυστικά..
για όλο το nautilia.gr..
 
P8110154.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αγιος Γεωργιος*...Πειραιας 27-6-2010.
DSCN1954.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

μάγεψε ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος με στις φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά μπράβο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## sparti

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες...........

----------


## giorgos....

η ζωή μας θέλει και λίγη μαγεία..
P8110173.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

απ'ότι βλέπω το upper deck του δείχνει πολύ πιο καλοδιατηρημένο και καλαίσθητο από του Horsa !

----------


## giorgos....

όλο το καράβι είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο καλοδιατηρημένο απο την Πηνελόπη..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αναχωρηση απο Φολεγανδρο για Σικινο, θεα απο την αριστερη βαρδιολα!!! ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ!!! Για το giorgos.... που ο βαπορας τον εχει ραντισει με εντονη καψουροσκονη, οπως και εμενα αλλωστε!!!


Agios_Georgios_anaxwrisi_apo_Folegandro_gia_Sikino_14_7_2010.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε nionio για την αφιέρωση.. είναι τραβηχτικό το άτιμο..

----------


## nikosnasia

> η ζωή μας θέλει και λίγη μαγεία..
> P8110173.jpg


.......και έρωτα και η εικόνα αυτή είναι "έρωτας"!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλους μας μαγεύουν αυτά τα καράβια. Χαρισμένη σε Captain_Nionios, giorgos...., hayabusa, sparti, AGIOS GEORGIOS, T.S.S. APOLLON, speedrunner και όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 02 22-09-2010.jpg
*¶γιος Γεώργιος...22/09/2010.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...Πειραιας 27-6-2010._
DSCN1956.jpg
_Στο πλοιο εχει γινει αψογη   δουλεια με πολυ Μερακι!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 03 22-09-2010.jpg
*Αγ.Γεώργιος....22/09/2010.*

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέωση Παντελή θα ανταπωδώση σύντομα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω Σαρωνικος 9-10-2010._
_DSCN7354.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,dokimakos21,Nikos_V, pantelis2009_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω Σαρωνικος 9-10-2010._
DSCN7343.jpg

DSCN7357.jpg
_Για τον φιλο giorgos...και ολους τους θαυμαστες του βαπορα_

----------


## GiorgosVitz

29/9 από το κατάστρωμα του Απόλλωνα Ελλάς






Για τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON, AGIOS GEORGIOS, pantelis2009, Captain_Nionios και όλο το ναυτιλία!..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε GiorgosVitz για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON (τώρα την είδα :Sad: ) & GiorgosVitz για τις αφιερώσεις και ανταποδίδω.  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 02 28-05-2010.jpg
*Αγιος Γεώργιος....28/05/2010.*

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ φίλε TSS APOLLON.. να είσαι καλά. Ανταποδίδω και εγώ με μια on board..

P5160279.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε giorgos...., όπως ....και η Σαντορίνη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Giorgos Vitz για την αφιέρωση σου μου επιτρέπεις βέβαια να τις βάλω στο κινητό. Θα σου αντα ποδώσω και εγώ όπως και σε άλλους φωτογραφίες του Βάπορα!!!

----------


## leonidas

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* στον Σαρωνικό... :Very Happy: 

DSCN4184.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στο ΝΜΔ στις 20/10/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου (είναι και πολλοί :Wink: ).

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 27 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## "Express"George

> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στο ΝΜΔ στις 20/10/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου (είναι και πολλοί).
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 27 20-10-2010.jpg


Διακρινω δεξια του το Hellenic Wind ή μου φαινεται;;;

----------


## samurai

Είναι το EXPRESS SANTORINI

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε μου "Express"George, είναι το Εχπρές Σαντορίνη :Wink: .

----------


## "Express"George

Ενταξει!!!

----------


## nkr

Απογευματινη αναχωρηση του ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ απο τον λιμενα Σαντορινης.Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,tss apollon,Nikos V.,
leonidas,Καρολος και GiorgosVitz.

----------


## DeepBlue

¶ρωμα Σαντορίνης.Να'σαι καλά φίλε nkr. :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε nkr και ανταποδιδω_ 

_F/B Aγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 9-10-2010_ 
DSCN7355.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ με τη σειρά μου και γω το φίλο nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 31 13-10-2010.jpg
*¶γιος Γεώργιος....13/10/2010. Πειραιάς.*

----------


## giorgos....

Με αφορμή την όμορφη φωτογραφία του φίλου nkr, ας πάρουμε μια ακόμα γεύση απο Σαντορίνη με τον ¶γιο να ομορφαίνει το νησί..
για όλους εσάς που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σας..

P8130278.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_ 
DSCN7462.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,nkr,giorgos....,pantelis2009,Deep Blue,AGIOS GEORGIOS,laz94,DimitrisT.,despo_

----------


## laz94

> _F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_ 
> DSCN7462.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,nkr,giorgos....,pantelis2009,Deep Blue,AGIOS GEORGIOS,laz94,DimitrisT.,despo_


Eξαιρετική λήψη φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η επόμενη αφιερωμένη σε εσένα αλλα και στους pantelis2009, giorgos..., nkr, DeepBlue, DimitrisT...
(φωτο πάνω από το Φαίδρα)
100_2683.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON και laz94 για τις όμορφες φωτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ τους φίλους T.S.S. APOLLON, laz94, nkr & giorgos.... για τις αφιερώσεις τους και τις όμορφες φωτο που μας χαρίζουν και ανταποδίδω :Wink: :roll:. 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 32 13-10-2010.jpg
*Αγιος Γεώργιος...13/10/2010, Πειραιάς.*

----------


## giorgos....

Για τους φίλους pantelis2009, deepblue, vinman, TSS APOLLON,laz94,nkr και όλους τους φίλους του ¶γιου....
Σαντορίνη 16-5-2010

P5150258.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω φιλε giorgos.... πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## DeepBlue

Ωραίος ο φίλος giorgos....Να'σαι καλά. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε giorgos.... και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 33 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

Για τους φίλους giorgos..., pantelis2009, T.S.S. APOLLON, nkr, DeepBlue...
100_0588.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω τους φιλους giorgos....,pantelis2009,laz94,και ανταποδιδω_
_ F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_
_ DSCN7478.jpg_ 
_ Επισης στους φιλους Deep Blue,nkr,DimitrisT.,vinman_

----------


## laz94

> _ Ευχαριστω τους φιλους giorgos....,pantelis2009,laz94,και ανταποδιδω_
> _F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_
> _DSCN7478.jpg_ 
> _Επισης στους φιλους Deep Blue,nkr,DimitrisT.,vinman_


Πανέμορφη!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους laz94 & T.S.S. APOLLON για τις αφιερώσεις και τις όμορφες φωτο και ανταποδίδω σε σας και τους φίλους που αναφέρετε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 35 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Από σήμερα το πλοίο βρίσκετε στον Πειραιά και ξεκίνησε το δρομολόγιο του στις 14:00 το μεσημέρι!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τελικά φίλε pantelis2009 θα ανταποδώσω σε αυτό το θέμα κι όχι στου speedrunner 4. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε σένα αλλά και στους άλλους εκλεκτούς φίλους!!  :Very Happy: 

Απ' το λιμάνι της Μήλου στις 22/07/2010
DSCN2954.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑPOLLO EXPRESS 2 το 1995.Μοιαζει να εχει αλλαξει μονο το ονομα....

scan0012.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑPOLLO EXPRESS 2 το 1995.Μοιαζει να εχει αλλαξει μονο το ονομα....
> 
> scan0012.jpg


 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε λίγο, στο λιμάνι της Ανάφης!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ετοιμάζετε για απόπλου στις 08//11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε karavofanatikos (ευχαριστώ), T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, AGIOS GEORGIOS, laz94, nkr, DeepBlue και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 36 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ετοιμάζετε για απόπλου στις 08//11/2010. 
> Χαρισμένη σε karavofanatikos (ευχαριστώ), T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, AGIOS GEORGIOS, laz94, nkr, DeepBlue και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 36 08-11-2010.jpg


Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η επόμενη αφιερωμένη σε εσένα αλλά και σε όσους αναφέρεις!...
Την μέρα που είχε πάθει βλάβη (5/9/10)
100_2700.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους  laz94 & pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_
DSCN7470.jpg

----------


## laz94

> _Ευχαριστω τους φιλους laz94 & pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
> _F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_
> DSCN7470.jpg


Πανέμορφη!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους laz94 & T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 39.jpg
*¶γιος Γεώργιος....08/11/2010 αναχώρηση από Πειραιά.*

----------


## basilis.m

> _Ευχαριστω τους φιλους  laz94 & pantelis2009 και ανταποδιδω_
> _F/B Αγιος Γεωργιος...εν πλω 16-10-2010_
> DSCN7470.jpg


ομορφο φοντο και ομορφος βαπορας! πανεμορφη..!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω. Χαρισμένη σε σένα και στους φίλους που αναφέρεις.

Μεταξύ Σίφνου-Μήλου το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε!
DSCN2937.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos. Το γαλάζιο σε όλο του το μεγαλείο :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Eτοιμος να φυγει πισω απο εμας το πρωινο της 8ης Αυγουστου 
PAROS 090.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από την Πρωτοχρονιά μέχρι και 27/2 το πλοίο δεν θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια, λόγω της ετήσιας επιθεώρησής του.

----------


## speedrunner

> Από την Πρωτοχρονιά μέχρι και 27/2 το πλοίο δεν θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια, λόγω της ετήσιας επιθεώρησής του.


Μην τα ξαναλέμε αυτά, απλά τα βρήκαν η  zante με τον Βεντούρη και βγήκε 2 μήνες το ένα καράβι και 2 μήνες το άλλο για να μην μπαίνουν μέσα τον χειμώνα,

----------


## giorgos....

εδώ που τα λέμε καλύτερα να ταξιδεύουν μια ο ένας, μια ο άλλος παρά να σταματήσουν και οι δύο.. και πιο παλία έτσι γινόταν με την ventouris ferries και τον Σταθάκη..

¶γιος Γεώργιος στις 29 Νοεμβρίου περιμένοντας να λήξει η απεργία.. πάντως όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο χθές το γκαράζ του ήταν γεμάτο..
P280407..jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ενώ φορτώνει στις 08/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη laz94, T.S.S. APOLLON, basilis.m, karavofanatikos, diagoras, speedrunner, giorgos...., nkr και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 37.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> εδώ που τα λέμε καλύτερα να ταξιδεύουν μια ο ένας, μια ο άλλος παρά να σταματήσουν και οι δύο.. και πιο παλία έτσι γινόταν με την ventouris ferries και τον Σταθάκη..
> 
> ¶γιος Γεώργιος στις 29 Νοεμβρίου περιμένοντας να λήξει η απεργία.. πάντως όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο χθές το γκαράζ του ήταν γεμάτο..
> P280407..jpg


ωραια νυχτερινη




> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ενώ φορτώνει στις 08/11/2010. 
> Χαρισμένη laz94, T.S.S. APOLLON, basilis.m, karavofanatikos, diagoras, speedrunner, giorgos...., nkr και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 37.jpg


ευχαριστω παντελη!
αυτα τα σκαρια ειναι τα ομορφοτερα και ακομα πιο ομορφα οταν φορανε τα ασπρα! 
το γεωργιος και η αδερφη του ειναι τα μοναδικα ασπρα (νομιζω) μακαρι να βλεπαμε και το σαντορινη ξανα λευκο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Sreedrunner δεν απόρησα γιατί το πλοίο θα είναι εκτός δρομολογίων, απλά είπα ότι το διάστημα αυτό, θα εκτελέσει τις εργασίες της ετήσιας!:???: 

Φίλε pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και τη φωτό :Very Happy: !! Να σαι καλά και θα σου ανταποδώσω σύντομα!!

----------


## giorgos....

> μακαρι να βλεπαμε και το σαντορινη ξανα λευκο


μακάρι φίλε Βασίλη.. στα άσπρα με VSL στο σινιάλο..

----------


## basilis.m

> μακάρι φίλε Βασίλη.. στα άσπρα με VSL στο σινιάλο..


οταν αργησε ο απολλωνας να φυγει για πανω το μαιο πριν τη τελευταια του ετησια ειχα την κρυφη ελπιδα οτι θα διπλωνε τον αδερφο του και συνεπως θα το ξαναβλεπαμε ασπρο αλλα δεν....

----------


## giorgos....

δεν έπαιζε κάτι τέτοιο με τον Απόλλωνα.. με άλλο πρώην πλοίο της εταιρείας είχε ακουστεί αλλά ούτε αυτό έγινε..

----------


## Panos80

> εδώ που τα λέμε καλύτερα να ταξιδεύουν μια ο ένας, μια ο άλλος παρά να σταματήσουν και οι δύο.. και πιο παλία έτσι γινόταν με την ventouris ferries και τον Σταθάκη..
> 
> ¶γιος Γεώργιος στις 29 Νοεμβρίου περιμένοντας να λήξει η απεργία.. πάντως όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο χθές το γκαράζ του ήταν γεμάτο..
> P280407..jpg


 
Πανεμορφη νυχτερινη φωτογραφια. Αποτυπωνει με αριστο τροπο τις απιστευτες γραμμες που εχει το πλοιο αλλα και τον καπως αγριεμενο καιρο απο πανω.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απ' το μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Για τον φίλο pantelis2009 αλλά και για τους υπόλοιπους φίλους του Αγίου.

Χρόνια Πολλά στον *Cpt Νίκο Σάρδη* για την εορτή του!! Ο ¶η-Νικόλας να είναι πάντα στην πλώρη του!!

SL381646.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε karavofanatikos για την αφιέρωση και την πολύ ωραία φωτο. Τα Χρόνια Πολλά και απο μένα στον *Cpt Νίκο Σάρδη.*

----------


## artmios sintihakis

21-11-2010 κ ώεα 07.00 το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού!!!!Έτοιμος μετά απο διανυκτέρεση να πάρει σβάρνα όλα τα νησια των δυτικών κ να τελειώσει στον Πειραια.....Ένας απο τους τελευταίους ''πυροσβέστες'' της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας!!!ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ πάνω απο το Blue Star Naxos..........
gewrgios.JPG

----------


## basilis.m

> 21-11-2010 κ ώεα 07.00 το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού!!!!Έτοιμος μετά απο διανυκτέρεση να πάρει σβάρνα όλα τα νησια των δυτικών κ να τελειώσει στον Πειραια.....Ένας απο τους τελευταίους ''πυροσβέστες'' της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας!!!ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ πάνω απο το Blue Star Naxos..........
> gewrgios.JPG


τι να πρωτοσχολιασεις σε αυτη τη φωτο,το βαπορα, το λιμανι,το ολο σκηνικο που θυμιζει δεκαετια 90'

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά ένα υπέροχο θέαμα :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε artmios sintihakis που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## speedrunner

Στο site της εταιρίας έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2011. 
Όπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο θα μείνει εκτός απο 01-01-2011 εως 27-02-2011 για την ετήσια ακινησία του ενώ απο 28-02 επιστρέφει και στα γνώριμα δρομολόγια του στην άγονη γραμμή.

----------


## Ergis

> Στο site της εταιρίας έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2011. 
> Όπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο θα μείνει εκτός απο 01-01-2011 εως 27-02-2011 για την ετήσια ακινησία του ενώ απο 28-02 επιστρέφει και στα γνώριμα δρομολόγια του στην άγονη γραμμή.


για δεξαμενισμο ποτε θα παει το πλοιο;;;

----------


## giorgos....

Παρασκευή παραμονή Χριστουγέννων 24 Δεκέμβρη και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στις 07:36 περνάει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά και βάζει πλώρη για Δυτ. Κυκλάδες. Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο πρίν τα Χριστούγεννα και αρκετός κόσμος είναι στο πλοίο. ¶λλοι επιστρέφουν με τσάντες φορτωμένες ψώνια απο την Αθήνα και άλλοι πάνε απλά να γιορτάσουν τα Χριστούγεννα στον τόπο τους. Όλοι όμως κολλάνε στα ρέλια μόλις ο ¶γιος ευθυγραμμίζεται και βάζει πορεία για Σούνιο.. Ένα πρωινό μαγευτικό, με τον ήλιο να ανατέλλει και να χαρίζει απίστευτα χρώματα και τις φωτογραφικές να παίρνουν φωτιά.. 

 PC240260.jpg
PC240297.jpg


εορταστική η ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατεί και με σχετικά καλό καιρό για την εποχή.
Στα νησιά ο κόσμος λιγοστός με εξαίρεση τη Σίφνο και τη Μήλο. Στην Κύθνο κατέβηκαν καμιά δεκαπενταριά άτομα, 2-3 αυτοκίνητα και οι εφημερίδες της ημέρας.. 
PC240370.jpg

¶φιξη στη Μήλο PC240430.jpg
PC240435.jpg 
και άμεση αναχώρηση. (Εδώ να πούμε και χρόνια πολλά στον νέο ύπαρχο του πλοίου, καλοτάξιδος και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να είναι δίπλα του.)

----------


## giorgos....

¶μεση αναχώρηση απο τη Μήλο λοιπόν για να είμαστε στην ώρα μας Πειραιά..
PC240440.jpg

Το σούρουπο μας βρίσκει λίγα μίλια έξω απο τη Σίφνο και ο ήλιος μας αποχαιρετά με όμορφα μώβ-κόκκινα χρώματα 
PC240458.jpg. 

Ο κόσμος στην επιστροφή λιγότερος και η παραμονή στα λιμάνια μικρότερη απο ποτέ..

Το αστέρι με το Β στη μέση PC240468.jpg
στέκει στην κορφή του πρυμνιού άλμπουρου σάν να μας λέει.. η Ventouris Sea Lines σας εύχεται καλά Χριστούγεννα..

 Η ώρα περνάει και ο ¶γιος γλυστράει στο σκοτάδι. PC240556.jpg
Καθώς πλησιάζουμε όλοι ετοιμάζονται για τη βραδινή γιορτή. Ο κόσμος ανταλλάζει ευχές με το πλήρωμα και απο τα ηχεία του πλοίου ακούγονται γιορτινά τραγούδια με τον κόσμο να το απολαμβάνει.

Ώρα 10:30 και περνάμε μπροστά απο το λιοντάρι του Πειραιά. PC240590.jpg
Στην ώρα μας!! Ο κόσμος ετοιμάζεται να κατέβει αλλά ούτε στριμωξίδι στις σκάλες ούτε τίποτα. Είπαμε χαλαρά. Χριστούγεννα έχουμε.. Στον καταπέλτη χαιρετούρες, αγκαλιές, ευχές για τον καινούριο χρόνο.. "εις το επανιδείν", "να είστε καλά, χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα", να πάτε στο καλό, καλά Χριστούγεννα"..
Ήταν ένα ταξίδι αλλιώτικο απ' τα άλλα. Η πρώτη φορά που ταξιδεύω παραμονή Χριστουγέννων και σίγουρα είναι κάτι μοναδικό..
Στο ¶γιος Γεώργιος, στο πλήρωμα του και στην εταιρία του χρόνια πολλά και ότι καλύτερο για το νέο έτος..

----------


## pantelis2009

`Ένα τέλειο Χριστουγεννιάτικο φωτορεπορτάζ απο το φίλο giorgos....
Ευχαριστούμε καλή Χρονιά σε σένα ,στο πλήρωμα και το πλοίο :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## AG.GEOR

Φίλε Γιώργο να σαι καλά......καλές γιορτές και ο νέος χρόνος να συμπληρώσει ο.τι ο παλιός δεν πρόφθασε........σε ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του βαποριού που υπηρετούμε με περηφάνια και σεβασμό στην ιστορία του........και πάλι καλές γιορτές.... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

να είστε όλοι καλά και εύχομαι ο νέος χρόνος να φέρει τα καλύτερα για όλους και να είστε ακόμα πιο δυνατοί σε αυτό που κάνετε..

----------


## Nikos_V

Να εισε καλα ρε Γιωργη!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ που μας ταξιδεψες!! :Very Happy:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Απίθανες φωτογραφίες ειδικά το φωτορεπορτάζ με τα λιμάνια αφιξοαναχώρησης ήταν τέλειο αλλά δεν είδαμε το λιμάνι της Σερίφου και θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή αν κανένας έχει τραβήξει φωτογραφίες να τις ανεβάσει γιατί μου λείπει πολύ το Νησί μου και θα ήθελα να δω και αν σε αυτές τις γιορτές κατέβηκε κόσμος!!!! Καλά Χριστούγεννα, Καλές Γιορτές και ευλογημένο το 2011!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Hengist χθες το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι! Για όλους τους φίλους του Αγίου και τον giorgos.... με το ταξιδιάρικο φωτορεπορτάζ!
SL382062.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ρε παίδες, ξέρετε τί μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ σε αυτό το πλοίο;
Η τσιμινιέρα του. Το λεγόμενο "καπέλο". Πολύ τη γουστάρω  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Αναχώρηση στις 28/12/10 για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες  :Wink: 

DSCN6728.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε στις 13/01/2011 στο ΝΜΔ. Χαρισμένη για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 42 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ κ ΜΗ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQJXiU-o9pY

----------


## murzazeal

Πότε ξεκινάει το καράβι ?

----------


## giorgos....

28 Φεβρουαρίου πρώτο δρομολόγιο μετά την ετήσια..

----------


## Ergis

> 28 Φεβρουαρίου πρώτο δρομολόγιο μετά την ετήσια..


το πλοιο ποτε θα δεξαμενιστει;
Γνωριζουμε;

----------


## limani 2

einai sigouro oti tha vgei mesa sto flevari gia dromologia ? giati akougetai oti den tha vgei stin ora tou !

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Ελληνική γλώσσα είναι πολύ ωραία, γιατί δεν την χρησιμοποιείς;;;;;;
Έτσι και αλλιώς το forum αυτό είναι Ελληνικό, μην το παίζουμε λοιπόν Αμερικανάκια :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## giorgos....

δέν βλέπω το γιατί να μην βγεί στην ώρα του.. 2 μήνες θα κάτσει για ετήσια..

----------


## murzazeal

ΓΙΑ 14 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.

----------


## Ergis

> ΓΙΑ 14 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.


σε δρομολογιο η στην πετρινη;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε εχθές που ήταν στο ΝΜΔ.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 43 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος σήμερα το μεσημεράκι στο ΝΜΔ. Οι εργασίες σε πλήρη εξέλιξη για τη νέα χρονιά! Τι ακριβώς συγκολλούσαν δεν το ξέρω! 
SL382382.jpg

----------


## Ergis

συμφωνα με το προγραμμα λοιπον σημερα ηταν να μπει το πλοιο για δεξαμενισμο αμεσως μετα το φαιδρα....
για να δουμε....

----------


## dokimakos21

Tο πλοίο βρίσκετε από το πρωί στην δεξαμενή ..!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεχρι να δουμε φωτο απο την δεξαμενη ας δουμε αυτο

pen ag geo (7).JPG

----------


## dimitris10

φίλε BEN BRUCE εσει το έφτιαξες,ή το αγόρασες και το συναρμολόγησες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε BEN BRUCE που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Είναι απίθανο :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## giorgos....

¶ντε με το καλό.. Κοντεύουν οι μέρες για να ξεκινήσει ο ¶γιος. Εδώ το ¶γιος Γεώργιος πλησιάζοντας στην Οία το καλοκαίρι του 2010.
P8200656.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Γιωργο σου ευχομαι να βγαλεις αυτη την εικονα το καλοκαιρι του 2011 γιατι πραγματικα το αξιζει ο βαπορας. Εχεις τοση επιθυμια που νομιζες οτι ηδη το φωτογραφισες.

----------


## giorgos....

ΩΧ.... είδες τι κάνει η βιασύνη? :Confused:  :Confused:  
Λές ρε φίλε? Μακάρι να μπορέσω. Πάντως η φωτογραφία είναι το καλοκαίρι του 2010.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> φίλε BEN BRUCE εσει το έφτιαξες,ή το αγόρασες και το συναρμολόγησες.


Το εφτιαξα μονος μου και ειναι απο ξυλο.

----------


## Ergis

> Mεχρι να δουμε φωτο απο την δεξαμενη ας δουμε αυτο
> 
> pen ag geo (7).JPG


σε τι κλιμακα ειναι;;;

το πλοιο εχει πλεον και ανοιχτο το αις....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι σε κλιμακα 1\200

----------


## Panos80

> Το εφτιαξα μονος μου και ειναι απο ξυλο.


 
Το πουλας?  :Very Happy:  
Πλακα κανω. Ειναι απιστευτο παντως, σαν το αληθινο πλοιο σε μικρογραφια. Μπραβο φιλε Ben.

----------


## zamas

agios georgios keratsini 01 - ok.jpg

*Tο Αγιος Γεωργιος σημερα Παρασκευη 04/03/2011* με τα ρυμουλκα *Αρχάγγελος Μ.* και *Αγια Τριάς* που το μετέφεραν απο την δεξαμενη Βασιλειάδη στον μόλο Κερατσινιου.

----------


## Ergis

ειχα την εντυπωση οτι στη δεξαμενη θα γινοταν γενικοτερα η βαφη του πλοιου αλλα αποτι φαινεται εγινε μονο στα υφαλα.καποια φωτο απο τη δεξαμενη μεσα υπαρχει;
ευχαριστουμε φιλε zamas!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Το πλοίο επιτέλους ξεκινάει την Δευτέρα 14 Μαρτίου με αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 14:00 και προορισμό Κύθνο- Σέριφο- Σίφνο- Μήλο!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

Δοκιμαστικο πραγματοποίησε το πλοιο πριν λιγο....
εντυπωσιακές επιδώσεις για την ηλικια του,πραγματικα....
ευχομαι καλη αρχη να εχει και καλοταξιδο για αλλη μια χρονια!

----------


## limani 2

φημες λενε οτι το βαπορι θα αργισει να βγει γιατι αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα και για αυτο το λογο δεν πηγε στο λιμανι του πειραια μετα το δοκιμαστικο του ! ξερει κανεις κατι παραπανω για τον βαπορα?

----------


## AG.GEOR

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ......Η ΒΑΠΟΡΑΚΛΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΗ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ Ν.Μ.ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΟΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ........ΦΡΕΣΚΟΒΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΝΑΚΛΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ......ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕ 2ΜΙΣΗ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ....... :Wink:

----------


## limani 2

καλα ταξιδια !  περιμενουμε  να το χαρουμε !!!!

----------


## zamas

> φημες λενε οτι το βαπορι θα αργισει να βγει γιατι αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα και για αυτο το λογο δεν πηγε στο λιμανι του πειραια μετα το δοκιμαστικο του ! ξερει κανεις κατι παραπανω για τον βαπορα?


*Σήμερα το πέτυχα οταν ανέβαζε τον καταπελτη* και ηταν ετοιμο να αναχωρήσει για το λιμανι του Πειραια. 
*Σε λιγο θα ανεβάσω* και φωτογραφιες που *"πνίγει"* με καπνό το λιμάνι το Κερατσινίου :-D:-D

----------


## giorgos....

καλά ταξίδια να έχουμε και φέτος όλοι μας.. η αλήθεια είναι οτι μας έλειψε..

----------


## vinman

...γύρω στις 19.40 στην γνωστή του θέση... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126294

----------


## zamas

> ... *Σε λιγο θα ανεβάσω* και φωτογραφιες που *"πνίγει"* με καπνό το λιμάνι το Κερατσινίου :-D:-D


agios georgios keratsini 01 - ok.jpg agios georgios keratsini 02 - ok.jpg agios georgios keratsini 03 - ok.jpg agios georgios keratsini 04 - ok.jpg agios georgios keratsini 05 - ok.jpg
*
Χαρισμένες σε ολους σας*

----------


## plori

Καλά του ταξίδια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ...γύρω στις 19.40 στην γνωστή του θέση...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126294


Κούκλος.....γυαλισμένος,ξυρισμένος :Very Happy: .Να σαι καλά Μάνο!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο ¶γιος σήμερα το απόγευμα κατά την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι φρεσκοβαμένος και αστραφτερός!! Αφιερωμένες σε ΑΡΗΣ, giorgos...., vinman, AG.GEOR, zamas αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους του θέματος!

SL382897.JPG SL382896.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Μια φωτογραφια του αγεραστου ΑΓΙΟΥ το καλοκαιρι  
karalis_34533pics 101.JPG

----------


## lissos

:Surprised:  Μαγεία! Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!

----------


## johny18

Φίλε diagoras καταπληκτική η φωτο σου . Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο και πάλι . :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## f/b delfini

Δεν ξαναμπαίνω στο HS5, το Αγ. Γεώργιος είναι βολίδα και οικονομικότερος............ :Very Happy:  Πριν απο λίγο έπιασε 179 κόμβους!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## plori

Τα δρομολόγια του 2011 γιαα το πλοίο στην δημοσιότητα , αξίσει ενα μπράβο για τον εγκαιρο προγραμματισμό http://www.ventourissealines.gr/index.asp?a_id=62

----------


## speedrunner

> Τα δρομολόγια του 2011 γιαα το πλοίο στην δημοσιότητα , αξίσει ενα μπράβο για τον εγκαιρο προγραμματισμό http://www.ventourissealines.gr/index.asp?a_id=62


Τα δρομολόγια του 2011 έχουν ανακοινωθεί εδώ και πάαααρα πολύ καιρού!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε στο ΝΜΔ στις 11/02/2011 πριν βάλει το nitro. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Χαρισμένη σε speedrunner, plori, vinman, nkr, f/b delfini, johny18, lissos, diagoras, karavofanatikos, ΑΡΗΣ, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 44 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## plori

> Ας το δούμε στο ΝΜΔ στις 11/02/2011 πριν βάλει το nitro.
> Χαρισμένη σε speedrunner, plori, vinman, nkr, f/b delfini, johny18, lissos, diagoras, karavofanatikos, ΑΡΗΣ, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 44 11-02-2011.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ- Εν πλώ στον Σαρωνικό ... 
Χαρισμένη στους giorgos... , plori , Leo , Vinman , NikosP. , karavofanatikos , diagoras ..

P7232947.JPG

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ας το δούμε στο ΝΜΔ στις 11/02/2011 πριν βάλει το nitro.
> Χαρισμένη σε speedrunner, plori, vinman, nkr, f/b delfini, johny18, lissos, diagoras, karavofanatikos, ΑΡΗΣ, zamas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 44 11-02-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!! Τελεια

----------


## plori

> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ- Εν πλώ στον Σαρωνικό ... 
> Χαρισμένη στους giorgos... , plori , Leo , Vinman , NikosP. , karavofanatikos , diagoras ..
> 
> P7232947.JPG


Να εισαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ και καλά ταξίδια στον ¶γιο και του ευχόμαστε γρήγορα να αποκτήσει ¨αδελφάκι":roll:

----------


## zamas

> Δεν ξαναμπαίνω στο HS5, το Αγ. Γεώργιος είναι βολίδα και οικονομικότερος............ Πριν απο λίγο έπιασε 179 κόμβους!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα



agios georgios piraeus 01 - ok.jpg

*Φαίνετε πως χθες* το *"Mandoudi"* (δεξιά λίγο φαίνετε) το *ανεφοδίασε με κυροζίνη*... με το *hi hi*  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## f/b delfini

> agios georgios piraeus 01 - ok.jpg
> 
> *Φαίνετε πως χθες* το *"Mandoudi"* (δεξιά λίγο φαίνετε) το *ανεφοδίασε με κυροζίνη*... με το *hi hi*


Καλό και λογικό, με τετοια ηλικία , εγγύηση κλπ. Τι να πω??? Θαυμα!!!!!!   ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ:-D:-D:-D

----------


## giorgos....

Σημερινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.


P3151116.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Σημερινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> P3151116.jpg


Τελεια φωτο!!!!! Μπραβο.

----------


## speedrunner

Τα 19 μίλια έπιασε σήμερα ο βαπόρας, μπράβο του μπορεί και πιάνει ακόμη αυτές τις ταχύτητες!!!!

----------


## zamas

agios georgios keratsini 01 - ok.jpg
*Ακόμα μια φωτογραφια* οταν το πλοιο ήταν στο Ν. Μ. Δραπετσωνας.

----------


## dokimakos21

... Σήμερα εν πλω στον Σαρωνικό ... 

P3186235.JPG

----------


## despo

Οπως έχω ξαναπεί και για άλλα πλοία και σε πείσμα αυτών που μιλάνε για δήθεν 'σαπιοκάραβα', οταν ένα πλοίο συντηρείται σωστά, δεν έχει τίποτα να φοβηθεί και στα 40 ουτε και στα 45 χρόνια.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε dokimakos μήπως "κατα τύχη" η φωτογρφία τραβήχθηκε απο τον Διαγόρα? :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

εν πλώ προς Κύθνο - Σέριφο -Σίφνο -Μήλο -Κίμωλο - Πειραιά. Χθές 18-3-2011.
P3181225.JPG P3181230.jpg

Ο ήλιος που για 3+ ώρες ήταν συντροφιά μας, στην Κύθνο μας χάρισε όμορφα χρώματα στη δύση του.
P3181241.JPG P3181271.JPG

και τη σκυτάλη πήρε ένα υπέροχο "τεράστιο" ολοστρόγγυλο φεγγάρι που προσφερόταν για διάφορα φωτογραφικά παιχνίδια.
P3191342.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

παχνίδια με διάφορα σημεία του πλοίου..
P3191437.jpg

το Αγιος Γεώργιος γλυστράει μέσα στη νύχτα αφήνωντας πίσω του "ίχνη...."
P3191341.JPG

η διάθεση για παιχνίδια επιβαιβεώθηκε και στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά καθώς το φεγγάρι αυτή τη φορά μας χάρισε μια πολύ όμορφη εικόνα σε συνδυασμό με το Αγιος Γεώργιος..
P3191527.JPG P3191528.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ απο το φίλο giorgos.... και τον ευχαριστούμε γιατί ....νοερά ταξιδέψαμε λίγο και μεις. :Wink:

----------


## proussos

ag_g.jpg

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σήμερα...ομορφαίνοντας τα νερά του Σαρωνικού !*

----------


## dokimakos21

Γιώργο καταρχάς για μια ακόμα φορά μας ταξίδεψες μαζί σου..!!!

Υ.Γ. Την φωτογραφία την τράβηξα από το SUPERFASTXII ..  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

άρα στη φωτογραφία καλά με εντόπισα σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο του πλοίου..
ωραίοοοοςς.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!!! Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου!!!

----------


## Panos80

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!!! Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου!!!


 
Απλα Αψογες... απο την ομορφη φολεγανδρο!

----------


## plori

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!!! Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου!!!


Μπραβοοοοοο, υπέροχες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Μπράβο φίλε speedrunner.. Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, να είσαι καλά..

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο όπως και υπέροχος και αστραφτερός είναι και ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος.
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε speedrunner  :Wink:  :Surprised:  :Cool: .

----------


## giorgos....

Κάτι φαίνεται να γίνεται με το Αγιος Γεώγιος καθώς πρίν απο λίγη ώρα άλλαξε πορεία όπως δίχνει η φωτογραφία..
Capture.jpg

ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό.. η ταχύτητα του πλοίου πάντως παραμένει σταθερή..

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο επιστρέφει Πειραιά καθώς και το ΕΤΑ αναφέρει άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 18:15

----------


## gpap2006

Τα βρήκε σκούρα με τον καιρό ή παίζει κάτι άλλο?

----------


## giorgos....

δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα με τον καιρό.. εδώ ο Διαγόρας συνεχίζει κανονικά με 19 κόμβους.

----------


## speedrunner

Και όμως ο λόγος που γύρισε πίσω είναι οι κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, 
έχει εκδοθεί απαγορευτικό απόπλου απο τον Πειραιά!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Μόλις πρίν 5 λεπτά έφτασε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.. εκδόθηκε απαγορευτικό απο τις 18:00. Μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως γιατί ο Διαγόρας συνέχισε κανονικά.

----------


## giorgos....

άλλη μια φωτογραφία on board στον ¶γιο.. χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους..
P3181204.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αγιος Γεώργιος στον Πειραιά στις 18/03/2011 την ώρα του .....μαμ :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε giorgos...., speedrunner, gpap2006, nkr, T.S.S APOLLON, f/b delfini και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 45 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ας δούμε το Αγιος Γεώργιος στον Πειραιά στις 18/03/2011 την ώρα του .....μαμ.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos...., speedrunner, gpap2006, nkr, T.S.S APOLLON, f/b delfini και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 45 18-03-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## zamas

agios georgios keratsini 10 - ok.jpg

*Αλλη μια φωτογραφία* του πλοίου 30/10/2010 *χαρισμένη* όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

----------


## giorgos....

> Ας δούμε το Αγιος Γεώργιος στον Πειραιά στις 18/03/2011 την ώρα του .....μαμ.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos...., speedrunner, gpap2006, nkr, T.S.S APOLLON, f/b delfini και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 45 18-03-2011.jpg


φίλε pantelis ευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία.. λίγη ώρα μετά τη φωτογραφία σου θα βρισκόμουν πάνω στα καταστρώματα του πλοίου για ένα ακόμα ταξίδι..
να είσαι καλά..

----------


## plori

Σημερινή ανάρτηση του blog ¨http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/2011/03/37_7286.html

----------


## gpap2006

Ας μην αναπαράγουμε ότι ανοησία γράφει ο καθένας στα blogs. Ο καπετάνιος ξέρει αν μπορούσε να προσεγγίσει και μόνο αυτός. Το λιμάνι της Φολεγανδρου είναι επισφαλές όταν έχει καιρό και ας μην λέγονται τέτοια πράγματα (πως τσαντίστηκε ο καπετάνιος γιατί γκρίνιαζαν οι επιβάτες κλπ) γιατί προσβάλλουμε τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς. Ας έφτιαχνε καλύτερα λιμάνια η πολιτεία να δένανε τα βαπόρια με κάθε καιρό.

----------


## giorgos....

συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο καπτα Νίκος να μην έδενε σε κάποιο λιμάνι αν μπορούσε τη στιγμή που στη Σίφνο για παράδειγμα με 7άρια και 8άρια έχουν κάνει 3 και 4 προσπάθειες να δέσουν. ¶ν έκρινε οτι το να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι θα έθετε σε κίνδυνο το πλοίο καλά έκανε και δεν έδεσε..
Όλα μα όλα τα λιμάνια έχουν το αδύνατο τους σημείο. Για παράδειγμα στη Σαντορίνη, όταν σηκώνει γαρμπή δεν στέκεσαι στον Αθηνιό με τίποτα. Σε ανεβάζει μαζί με τις άγκυρες πάνω στον ντόκο. Ας μήν δίνουμε βάση σε αυτά που γράφονται στα blogs γιατί όσοι τα γράφουν είναι εντελώς ανίδεοι με τα πλοία και τη θάλασσα.
Έλεος πιά, ο καθένας βγαίνει και γράφει ότι και όπως του καπνίσει.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Συμφωνω με τα παραπάνω και θέλω να σχολιάσω την τελευταία φράση "*Δεν πιστεύω η εταιρία του πλοίου (VENTOYRIS SEA LINES) να έχει την  απαίτηση να ξανά ταξιδέψουν οι Φολεγανδρίτες με το πλοίο της???*"
Αυτη τη περίοδο το Αγιος Γεώργιος είναι το μόνο πλοίο που πηγαίνει Φολέγανδρο απο τον Πειραιά οπότε και η μόνη λύση οι ταξιδιώτες να πάνε στην Φολέγανδρο. οπότε αναγκαστικά θα ταξιδέψουν με αυτόν θέλουν δεν θέλουν. Επείσης το εαν ένα πλοίο μπορεί να προσεγγίσει ένα λιμάνι δεν θα το κρίνουν ούτε οι επιβάτες ούτε τα blogs μοναχα ο πλοίαρχος και τα λιμεναρχεία. Τέλος να αναφέρω πως συχνά-πυκνα εμφανίζονται στο συγκεκριμένο blog δίαφορες ανόητες καταγγελίες. Όπως ας πούμε ταλαιπωρία επιβατών επειδή ενα πλοίο άργησε να φτάσει στον προορισμό του για 20 λεπτα και τα λοιπά... Εαν είχα την δυνατότητα θα το έκλεινα αυτο το blog μια για πάντα.

----------


## speedrunner

Επειδή βρισκόμουν στο λιμάνι και τις 2 φορές όντως για την πρώτη φορά ήταν αδύνατο να δέσει αλλα για την δεύτερη θα μου επιτρέψετε να κρατήσω τις επιφυλάξεις μου!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

ξαναλέω και πάλι.. δέν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο πλοίαρχος να μπορεί να δέσει σε λιμάνι και να μην το κάνει και καλά για να πάρει εκδίκηση απο τους επιβάτες που διαμαρτύρονταν. Είμαστε σοβαροί? Μιλάμε για πλοίο κύριοι, όχι για παιδική χαρά.. Και στην τελική ποιός είναι αυτός που θα έκανε μια τέτοια ενέργεια που θα δυσφίμιζε το πλοίο, την εταιρεία αλλά και τον εαυτό του.. Μάλλον κανένας νοήμων άνθρωπος. Και ποίος έπερνε το ρίσκο να βάλει σε κίνδυνο το πλοίο? Επίσης κανένας. Και ο καπτα Νίκος και το πλήρωμα του έχουν κατα καιρούς αποδίξει πως όταν κάνουν τα πάντα για να δένουν στα λιμάνια με άσχημο καιρό. Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατόν να γίνει όμως, τί να κάνουμε? Για να μην έδεσε το πλοίο τότε δεν θα μορούσε να δέσει, όλα τα άλλα είναι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη.

----------


## diagoras

Ελεος...καθε φορα ολοι κανουν την τριχα τριχια...παντου υπερβολες και συνομοσιες...ειναι δυνατον να μην ηθελε ο καπετανιος να προσεγγισει το βαπορι του κατω απο καλες καιρικες συνθηκες σε ενα λιμανι???Εναν λογο να μου πει καποιος

----------


## Panos80

Αν εμπαινε στο λιμανι και υπηρχε καποιο ατυχες συμβαν, τοτε αυτοι που τωρα κραζουν θα εβγαιναν και θα ελεγαν οτι το πλοιο ειναι σαπακι, δεν ακουσαν οι μηχανες, ο καπετανιος ειναι αχρηστος!
Στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε παντα υπερβολικοι.

----------


## speedrunner

> Αν εμπαινε στο λιμανι και υπηρχε καποιο ατυχες συμβαν, τοτε αυτοι που τωρα κραζουν θα εβγαιναν και θα ελεγαν οτι το πλοιο ειναι σαπακι, δεν ακουσαν οι μηχανες, ο καπετανιος ειναι αχρηστος!
> Στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε παντα υπερβολικοι.


Μην φοβάσαι και τώρα τα ίδια λένε!!!

----------


## NikosP

> ξαναλέω και πάλι.. δέν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο πλοίαρχος να μπορεί να δέσει σε λιμάνι και να μην το κάνει και καλά για να πάρει εκδίκηση απο τους επιβάτες που διαμαρτύρονταν. Είμαστε σοβαροί? Μιλάμε για πλοίο κύριοι, όχι για παιδική χαρά.. Και στην τελική ποιός είναι αυτός που θα έκανε μια τέτοια ενέργεια που θα δυσφίμιζε το πλοίο, την εταιρεία αλλά και τον εαυτό του.. Μάλλον κανένας νοήμων άνθρωπος. Και ποίος έπερνε το ρίσκο να βάλει σε κίνδυνο το πλοίο? Επίσης κανένας. Και ο καπτα Νίκος και το πλήρωμα του έχουν κατα καιρούς αποδίξει πως όταν κάνουν τα πάντα για να δένουν στα λιμάνια με άσχημο καιρό. Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατόν να γίνει όμως, τί να κάνουμε? Για να μην έδεσε το πλοίο τότε δεν θα μορούσε να δέσει, όλα τα άλλα είναι στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη.


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον giorgos... δέν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έμπαινε το πλοίο και να μην το επιχείρησε ο καπετάνιος του για κάποιον λόγο.Ειλικρινά δέν μπορώ να φανταστώ τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------


## Fido

Είχα σκοπό να γράψω πολλά, αλλά τελικά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει και τον κόπο. Να πω μόνο ότι τελικά η πολλή ελευθερία λόγου (και όχι μόνο) μας βλάπτει. Δεν μας πάει σαν λαός τέλος.  :Mad:  Επιτέλους η ΕΣΗΕΑ ή όποιος άλλος φορέας είνια αρμόδιος τι κάνουν ; ξέχασα! Τα κάνουν πλακάκια με όσους τους βολεύουν! Σα δε ντρεπόμαστε λέω εγώ, που έγινε ο καθένας μας άξιος να πιάσει στο στόμα του -από την πολυθρονίτσα του και το γραφειάκι του- τον οποιοδήποτε εργαζόμενο και δη ναυτικό.  :Mad:

----------


## giorgos....

> Μην φοβάσαι και τώρα τα ίδια λένε!!!


τί εννοείς? ποιοί λένε τα ίδια και γιατί?

----------


## sylver23

Θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται να σχολιάζουμε ένα άρθρο από ένα blog που δεν θα έπρεπε να ασχολούμαστε καν με αυτό.
Οι λόγοι είναι 2 και βρίσκονται μέσα στο blog αυτό:

1.Εχει ως σλόγκαν την φράση -Εδώ γράφουν όλοι και όχι τυχαία,ενημέρωση χωρίς  φίμωση και απειλές
Με λίγια λόγια και  η κουτσή Μαρία προσφέρει ενημέρωση ...
2.Το υπογραφή αυτού που στέλνει το άρθρο είναι -ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ-
Δηλ κρύβομαι και λέω οτι μου κατέβει...

Η μαγκιά της επώνυμης καταγγελίας πάει περίπατο και κάποιοι κρύβονται ακόμα πίσω απο τα φουστάνια της μαμάς τους....

----------


## AG.GEOR

Υπάρχει και η αλλη λυση......εμπαργκο απο τα επισφαλη λιμανια μεχρι να φτιαχτουν υποδομες.........μιλάνε οι κυριοι της φολεγανδρου λες και το λιμανι τους ειναι ο πειραιας.....οσο για τον καπτα-Νικο τι να πω?λιγο ντροπη ρε παιδια....έλεος.....που εισασταν οταν περσι τον Νοεμβρη εκανε 4(ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ) ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΟ για να σας εξυπηρετησει......τοτε ηταν καλος?και γιατι δεν γραφεται οτι πρωτη φορα εταιρεια τροποποιει το δρομολογιο της την επομενη μερα για να παει τους επιβατες στην φολεγανδρο.......Υ.Γ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΒΑΡΑΓΕ 55ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΙΚΟ.......όσοι γνωριζουν καταλαβαινουν........

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε AG.GEOR όπως το είπες.. όσοι γνωρίζουν βασικά πράγματα απο θάλασσα, καλαβαίνουν. Στη Φολέγανδρο λίγο αν σε ξεσύρει δεξιά του ντόκου προς τα κότερα, έκατσε το καράβι. Δυστυχώς αυτή η κατάσταση επικρατεί απο παλιά. Όταν δεν φεύγεις λόγο απαγορευτικού το κάνεις δήθεν για να κερδίσει πετρέλαια η εταιρεία και όταν φεύγεις με ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου θεωρήσε τρελός που πάς να πνίξεις τον κόσμο. Δυστυχώς δεν βγάζεις άκρη και πάντα το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα είναι αυτό που φταίει..
Στα blogs ο καθένας βγαίνει και γράφει ότι του καπνίσει. Μήν δίνεις βάση σε όσα γράφονται. Αυτοί που πρέπει, ξέρουν την αλήθεια..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κύριοι και που ασχολούμαστε για το τι ειπώθηκε σε ένα blog είναι πολύ......Eν κατακλείδι,οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν το επέτρεψαν,ο πλοίαρχος ενήργησε για το καλό όλων και αυτό ήταν.Απλά τα πράγματα :Smile:

----------


## nkr

*Απαστραπτον ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,giorgos 249,Laz 94,Κωστακης,giorgos....,sylver23,ΑΡΗΣ,AG. GEOR,Fido,NikoP,speedrunner,Καρολο,AGIOS GEORGIOS και στον Καπτα Νικο και στο πληρωμα του πλοιου!!*
100_5537.jpg

----------


## Fido

Κουκλί ο βάπορας, να'σαι καλά!

----------


## speedrunner

> τί εννοείς? ποιοί λένε τα ίδια και γιατί?


Οι κάτοικοι τις Φολεγάνδρου, ρίχνουν όλη την ευθύνη στον καπετάνιο!!! Το άρθο στο blog αντικατοπτρίζει την άποψη της πλειοψηφίας των κατοίκων!!!!




> Υπάρχει και η αλλη λυση......εμπαργκο απο τα  επισφαλη λιμανια μεχρι να φτιαχτουν υποδομες.........μιλάνε οι κυριοι  της φολεγανδρου λες και το λιμανι τους ειναι ο πειραιας.....οσο για τον  καπτα-Νικο τι να πω?λιγο ντροπη ρε παιδια....έλεος.....που εισασταν οταν  περσι τον Νοεμβρη εκανε 4(ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ) ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΟ για να  σας εξυπηρετησει......τοτε ηταν καλος?και γιατι δεν γραφεται οτι πρωτη  φορα εταιρεια τροποποιει το δρομολογιο της την επομενη μερα για να παει  τους επιβατες στην φολεγανδρο.......Υ.Γ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΒΑΡΑΓΕ 55ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ  ΑΕΡΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΙΚΟ.......όσοι γνωριζουν καταλαβαινουν........



Φίλε μου με αυτή την λογική τα καράβια δεν πρέπει να πιάνουν στο 90% των νησιών!!!!
Όσο για πέρυσι τον Νοέμβριο, εκεί βασίζεται και η κριτική που ασκούν οι κάτοικοι της Φολεγάνδρου, δηλαδή στο ότι "*αν θέλει ο καπετάνιος προσπαθεί να το δέσει*" και φέρνουν σαν παράδειγμα συτή την περίπτωση, και προχθές δεν έκανε ΚΑΜΙΑ προσπάθεια!!!

Δεν λέω ότι συμμερίζομαι απόλυτα αυτά που ακούγονται απλά μεταφέρω και την άποψη της άλλης πλευράς!!!

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι η συνέχιση της αντιπαράθεσης είναι πλέον ανούσια. Όσοι γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει καπταν Νικος Σάρδης έχουν την άποψη τους, όπως και όσοι γνωρίζουν το λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου, με παρόμοιες καιρικές συνθήκες, την δική τους. Συνεπώς και οι δυο είναι σεβαστές στο μέτρο της λογικής και χωρίς πάθη εκατέρωθεν. Πάμε παρακάτω δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να κερμόμαστε από λέξεις και φράσεις. Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## giorgos....

Συμφωνώ και εγώ να μην συνεχιστεί η αντιπαράθεση αλλά δεν γίνεται να κατηγορούμε το πλοίο και τον πλοίαρχο επιδή δεν μπορούσε να δέσει. Ο φίλος speedrunner που είναι και κάτοικος Φολεγάνδρου θα έπρεπε να καταλαβαίνει.. Πέρσυ μπορούσε να δέσει και έδεσε. Φέτος δεν μπορούσε, τί να κάνουμε? ¶ν έμπαινε στο λιμάνι και βρισκόταν σε κανένα βράχο αντί για την προβλήτα να δώ πώς θα κατέβαιναν απο το πλοίο, άσε που θα έλεγαν οτι ο πλοίαρχος είναι άσχετος, επικύνδινος και όλα τα σχετικά που λένε διάφοροι άσχετοι. Κύριοι ο μόνος υπεύθυνος για το πλοίο είναι ο πλοίαρχος. Μέσα στο πλοίο, πάνω απο τον πλοίαρχο είναι *μόνο* ο Θεός. Κανένας άλλος. Ούτε η εταιρεία, ούτε ο πρωθυπουργός ο ίδιος.. και δεν νομίζω κανένας να είχε προηγούμενα με του κατοίκους του νησιού.
Αυτά απο μένα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Συγχωρήστε μου το έντονο ύφος αλλά δεν μπορώ να ακούω πράγματα παράλογα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL383121.jpg
Καπτα Νίκο σε πιστεύουμε και σε θέλουμε για πάντα στη γραμμή!!! Κόντρα στα πικρόχολα και κακόβουλα σχόλια κάποιων!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Απαστραπτον ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.....*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,giorgos 249,Laz 94,Κωστακης,giorgos....,sylver23,ΑΡΗΣ,AG. GEOR,Fido,NikoP,speedrunner,Καρολο,AGIOS GEORGIOS και στον Καπτα Νικο και στο πληρωμα του πλοιου!!*
> 100_5537.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 
Φίλε karavofanatikos ωραία φωτο, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. :Wink: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 46 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## sunbird

Το πλοίο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση λάμπει μέσα έξω και πολύ καλή ταχύτητα ,συγχαρητήρια στό πλήρωμα για τήν δουλεία τους και στήν εταιρεία του , είναι εκπληκτικό αυτό που συμβαίνει με το Αγ.Γεώργιος
κάθε χρόνος που περνάει δείχνει νεότερο. Οσο για την ημέρα που δέν έδεσε στή φολέγανδρο εκείνο το απόγευμα είχε πολύ δυνατό άνεμο .

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα είπαμε πιο πάνω  να σταματήσει, μην αρχίζουμε πάλι τα ίδια, είναι κουραστικό, παρακαλώ να μην επανερχόμαστε. Ας βάλουμε μια τελεία.

----------


## speedrunner

Για ακόμη μια φορά το πλοίο δεν προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου...γίνεται γραφικό πια!!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε όμως ότι πάλι έχει απαγορευτικό και η ασφάλεια προέχει.

----------


## tolis milos

Αυτο εχει καταντησει αηδια... και μην πειτε παλι οτι εχει αερα στο λιμανι και δεν μπορουσε να δεσει γιατι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και αυτο εγινε γιατι καποιος εδωσε εντολη να μην μπει το πλοιο στο λιμανι...

----------


## chiotis

> Αυτο εχει καταντησει αηδια... και μην πειτε παλι οτι εχει αερα στο λιμανι και δεν μπορουσε να δεσει γιατι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και αυτο εγινε γιατι καποιος εδωσε εντολη να μην μπει το πλοιο στο λιμανι...


Ε παιζει και το 8 αρι το ρολο του.Αν ηταν δεν θα έκοβε βολτες έξω από το λιμάνι..

----------


## tolis milos

φιλε chiotis δεν ειπα οτι δεν παιζει αλλα ασε να ξερω κατι παραπανω ειδικα για το σημερινο δρομολογιο!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτι υπάρχει νοήμων άνθρωπος που πιστεύει οτι υπάρχει κάποιος που δίνει εντολή να μην προσεγγίσει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι. Είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο.:lol: Αυτό γίνεται κατόπιν συνενόησης του πλοιάρχου με το λιμεναρχείο. Αλλά ξέχασα, ο πλοίαρχος έχει προηγούμενα με τους Φολεγανδρίτες. Δεν θα του αρέσει το νησί μάλλον.
Έλεος.. πάλι τα ίδια.. :Confused:  :Confused: 

φίλε tolis αφού εσύ ξέρεις, για πές μας λεπτομέριες για το σημερινό ταξίδι για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε..
αλλά να μας πείς και ποιός ήταν αυτός  που έδωσε εντολή να μήν δέσει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι. Γιατί όποιος το έκανε χωρίς λόγο είναι πέρα για πέρα παράλογος. Αν όμως αυτό έγινε λόγο καιρού, τότε ας βρεθεί ένας"μάγκας" (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) σαν κι εμάς που μιλάμε εκ του ασφαλούς, να ρισκάρει να βάλει το καράβι μέσα και να το δέσει. Να δώ..

----------


## speedrunner

> Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτι υπάρχει νοήμων άνθρωπος που πιστεύει οτι υπάρχει κάποιος που δίνει εντολή να μην προσεγγίσει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι. Είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο.:lol: Αυτό γίνεται κατόπιν συνενόησης του πλοιάρχου με το λιμεναρχείο. Αλλά ξέχασα, ο πλοίαρχος έχει προηγούμενα με τους Φολεγανδρίτες. Δεν θα του αρέσει το νησί μάλλον.
> Έλεος.. πάλι τα ίδια..
> 
> φίλε tolis αφού εσύ ξέρεις, για πές μας λεπτομέριες για το σημερινό ταξίδι για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε..
> αλλά να μας πείς και ποιός ήταν αυτός  που έδωσε εντολή να μήν δέσει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι. Γιατί όποιος το έκανε χωρίς λόγο είναι πέρα για πέρα παράλογος. Αν όμως αυτό έγινε λόγο καιρού, τότε ας βρεθεί ένας"μάγκας" (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) σαν κι εμάς που μιλάμε εκ του ασφαλούς, να ρισκάρει να βάλει το καράβι μέσα και να το δέσει. Να δώ..



Ο καθένας έχει την γνώμη του και αυτό είναι σεβαστό, το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία συνεννόηση του λιμεναρχείου με τον πλοίαρχο, αν ο καπετάνιος πει ότι δεν μπορεί να δέσει λόγω καιρού το λιμεναρχείο δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα.
Μια ερώτηση μόνο σε αυτούς που γνωρίζουν: ¶ραγε πόσο ποιο ασφαλές είναι το λιμάνι της Σικίνου στο οποίο το πλοίο μετά την Φολέγανδρο έδεσε για *40* ολόκληρα λεπτά????

----------


## gpap2006

Η Σίκινος επηρεάζεται ΜΟΝΟ από το νοτιά. Με βορειά δένει μια χαρά. Η Φολέγανδρος θεωρείται ίσως το πιο επικύνδινο λιμάνι των Κυκλάδων και ρωτήστε όποιον ειδικό θέλετε να σας πει.

----------


## giorgos....

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ο gpap2006 έχει δίκιο. ¶ν είδες απο το AIS τον χρόνο παραμονής τότε να πώ πως η χρονομέτρηση στο AIS ξεκινάει και τελειώνει στην είσοδο του κάθε λιμανιού και όχι στον ντόκο. Έτσι λοιπόν υπάρχει μεγάλη απόκλιση στον χρόνο παραμονής του πλοίου στο λιμάνι, και δεν ξέρουμε τί συνθήκες επικρατούσαν ή αν συνέβει κάτι άλλο.
Εγώ θα πώ μόνο ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα για δύο θρύλους της ακτοπλοίας μας. Ο καπτά Κούλης Μαστροκόλιας λοιπόν με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές σε ταξίδι με 8άρι είχε πεί την χαρακτηριστική ατάκα.. Σε επικοινωνία που είχε με την κυρία Μαρία (Μαράκι travel), την πράκτορα της VSL στη Φολέγανδρο για να δεί τί κατάσταση επικρατεί στο λιμάνι τη ρωτά χιουμοριστικά όπως πάντα έκανε, το εξής:
-"Μαρία, κολυμπάνε οι γλάροι στο λιμάνι;"
-"Κολυμπάνε καπτά Κούλη", απαντά η κυρία Μαρία.
-"Τότε κολύμπα και εσύ γιατί εμείς δεν θα έρθουμε" :Very Happy:  και όντως το πλοίο πέρασε έξω απο το λιμάνι σφύριξε και συνέχισε..
Με αυτό θέλω να πώ οτι πάντα υπήρχε θέμα με το λιμάνι στη Φολέγανδρο.

Δεν είναι θέμα προσωπικής άποψης αλλά πραγματικότητας. Να ακούμε τέτοια απο επιβάτες που στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι άσχετοι και μόνο κριτική ξέρουν να κάνουν, να το δεχτώ. Να τα ακούμε όμως απο ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται και αγαπούν τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία είναι μάλλον περίεργο. Όλοι έχουμε συμπάθειες και αντιπάθειες. Όλοι αγαπάμε κάποιο πλοίο περισσότερο απο τα υπόλοιπα. Όμως να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί και να μην περιμένουμε στη γωνία με το που συμβεί κάτι να πυροβολήσουμε. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, όποιος διαφωνεί ας αναλάβει να βάλει αυτός το πλοίο στο λιμάνι. Σίγουρα είναι ταλαιπωρία για τον κόσμο αλλά δυστυχώς αυτά έχουν τα νησιά. Εδώ δεν μπορεί το πλοίο να φύγει απο Σαντορίνη λόγο καιρού, τί λέμε τώρα???? Ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο..

----------


## plori

Φίλοι μου μην ξαναξεκινήσουμε πάλι τα ίδια εαν μπορούσε ή δεν μπορούσε να πιάσει στο λιμάνι το πλοίο , νομίζω οτι όλοι ξέρουμε και αποδεχόμαστε οτι ο μόνος κριτής είναι ο καπετάνιος εμείς υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε κουβέντα ; δεν νομίζω ας παραδεχτούμε όλοι οτι οι καπεταναίοι είναι ήρωες σε αυτά τα λιμάνια που έχουμε και τα νησιά έχουν αύτες τις επιπτώσεις .

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε plori συμφωνώ. Αυτό προσπαθώ να πώ. ¶λλος αποφασίζει, και για να το κάνει πάει να πεί οτι είναι αδύνατον να δέσει. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι εικασίες.. Ας ελπίσουμε τώρα στο κατέβασμα να μπορέσει να δέσει.

----------


## gpap2006

Στην επιστροφή προς Πειραιά πρέπει να έδεσε κανονικά στον Καραβοστάσι Φολεγανδρου αν κρίνω από το στίγμα στο ais.

----------


## Leo

Καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία όλων, αυτών που υποστηρίζουν ότι κακώς δεν πέρασε και αυτών που λένε σωστά δεν πέρασε. Θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε ότι οι καπεταναίοι δέχονται ενίοτε πιέσεις παο τις εταιρείες τους να υπερβούν εαυτούς. ¶λλοι το κάνουν κι άλλοι όχι είναι απόφαση καθαρά του ίδιου του Πλοιάρχου (που ξέρει το βαπόρι του και το λιμάνι που πάει). 

Συνεπώς ο καπτάν Νίκος έχει την τελική απόφαση, την οποία πρέπει όλοι να σεβαστούμε και να υποστηρίξουμε. Αν επιχειρήσει πρόσδεση και σπάσει το βαπόρι, τον ντόκο τι θα πούμε? Τώρα που δεν έπιασε πάλι τον διασύρουμε ευθέως ή πλαγίως... Ας σοβαρευτούμε λοιπόν και ας αφήσουμε κι αυτούς τους ανθρώπους να βγάλουνε το πικρό ψωμί τους με αξιοπρέπεια χωρίς να τους δικάζουμε/καταδικάζουμε με κάθε αναποδιά που αυτοί δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι (επιδή φυσάει Βαριάς, Νοτιάς ή Σοροκάδα). Πείτε και τίποτα για τους τοπικούς άρχοντες που δεν φροντίζουνε για βελτιώσεις των ανύπαρκτων λιμενικών υποδομών, που κάνουν πολλούς πολλούς νησιώτες να αγανακτούν και να νιώθουν ότι είναι εγκαταλελημένοι στη τύχη τους και μην τα βάζετε πάντα με τα βαπόρια όταν δεν πιάνουν στα νησιά.

----------


## gpap2006

> Πείτε και τίποτα για τους τοπικούς άρχοντες που δεν φροντίζουνε για βελτιώσεις των ανύπαρκτων λιμενικών υποδομών, που κάνουν πολλούς πολλούς νησιώτες να αγανακτούν και να νιώθουν ότι είναι εγκαταλελημένοι στη τύχη τους και μην τα βάζετε πάντα με τα βαπόρια όταν δεν πιάνουν στα νησιά.


Οι τοπικοί άρχοντες συνήθως κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν με τη μικρή φωνή που έχουν και τα λίγα υλικά μέσα. Το επίσημο κράτος είναι το θέμα τί κανει. Αλλά σε λίγο δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε δουλειά αύριο σιγά μην ασχοληθούν να βελτιώσουν το λιμάνι στη Φολέγανδρο!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Οι τοπικοί άρχοντες συνήθως κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν με τη μικρή φωνή που έχουν και τα λίγα υλικά μέσα. Το επίσημο κράτος είναι το θέμα τί κανει. Αλλά σε λίγο δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε δουλειά αύριο σιγά μην ασχοληθούν να βελτιώσουν το λιμάνι στη Φολέγανδρο!


 Όταν είναι όμως να πάρουν ψήφους, η φωνή τους γίνετε μεγάλη και δυνατή. Τότε χρειάζετε ο κόσμος του νησιού να κάνει ότι δεν ακούει, να δούμε τι θα κάνουν :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Από την Ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Ventouris Sea Lines λάβαμε το παρκάτω Δελτίο Τύπου
το οποίο δημοσιέυτηκε στο *Portal* και καταχωρείται αυτουσιο εδώ.


Δελτίο Τύπου Ventouris Sea Lines    Aπο τον/την Administrator 08-04-2011 12:52 

Παρακαλώ όποιοι σχετίζονται με τα νησιά μας με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο,να προσέχουν τί γράφουν , διότι τα λόγια τους τα διαβάζουν οι ναυτικοί μας και επηρεάζονται αρνητικά, κάτι το οποίο εγκυμονεί κίνδυνο για τους νησιώτες μας.
Λιμάνι σαν αυτό της Φολεγάνδρου θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύει το κράτος ακόμα και την προσπάθεια άνω των 7 μποφόρ.
Αυτή είναι δυστυχώς η αλήθεια για όποιον γνωρίζει.
Παρά ταύτα,η Ventouris Sea Lines,με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και με τον συγκεκριμένο έμπειρο Πλοίαρχο cp. Νίκο Σάρδη, έχει αποδείξει πολλά χρόνια ότι όχι μόνο ενδιαφέρεται για την επιβίωση των μικρών νησιών μας, αλλά έχει κατά επανάληψη και με απαγορευτικά και προσεγγίσει και προσπαθήσει , πάντα με γνώμονα την ασφάλεια των επιβατών.
Η συμβουλή μου, προτροπή μου και πάνω απʼόλα η δουλειά μου και υποχρέωσή μου, είναι να λέγω στους Πλοιάρχους ότι την ώρα της κρίσης πρέπει να είναι απολύτως ανεπηρέαστοι και να πράτουν μόνο αυτό που τους επιβάλει η ναυτική τους εκπαίδευση, με γνώμονα πρώτο πάντα την ασφάλεια πλοίου και επιβατών και να μην επιζητούν το μπράβο από την εταιρεία ή τους επιβάτες. Μόνο έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργεί ένας Πλοίαρχος σε ένα επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο.
Ο μόνος λόγος που αναγκάζομαι να μιλήσω σήμερα είναι γιατί θέλω να τονίσω το πόσο σημαντικό είναι να μην επηρεάζεται καθόλου ο Πλοίαρχος με αρνητικά συναισθήματα, από φωνές επιβατών ή από αφελή πικρόχολά σχόλια ασχέτων, του τύπου δεν προσεγγίζει γιατί δεν ήθελε ή γιατί δεν μπορούσε.
Παρακαλώ όλους του παράγοντες να καταλάβουν τη σοβαρότητα των λόγων τους και να συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι η προσέγγιση των πλοίων σε τέτοια λιμάνια, υπό αντίξοες συνθήκες, είναι ναυτική επιχείρηση χειρουργική και να αφήσουν ανεπηρέραστους αυτούς που ξέρουν πολύ καλά την δουλειά τους, να συνεχίσουν το έργο τους και την αποστολή τους.
Για την Ventouris Sea Lines
Ευάγγελος Βεντούρης

----------


## Ergis

προς γνωση και συμμόρφωση.......

----------


## Fido

Συμφωνώ!νΠολύ σωστά τα λέει!!! Το πιο εύκολο είναι να κρίνεις, να προκρίνεις και να κατακρίνεις... και δυστυχώς σ'αυτή τη χώρα περισσεύει η κρίση και εκλείπει η λογική... :Mad:

----------


## NikosP

Ελπίζω μετά από το παραπάνω δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας να επικρατήσει η λογική στην σκέψη αλλά και στα λεγόμενα μας. Επειδή έχουμε συνηθίσει ο καθένας να κάνει του κεφαλιού του δέν σημαίνει οτι και ένας πλοίαρχος, για παράδειγμα, θα πρέπει να ρισκάρει την ασφάλεια του πλοίου αλλά και των επιβατών προκειμένου να μην χαλάσει την ζαχαρένια κάποιων από εμάς. Γιατί άν το επιχειρήσει και συμβεί το οποιοδήποτε ατύχημα πάλι εμείς οι ίδιοι θα φωνάζουμε.

----------


## plori

Πές τα Χρυσόστομε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

πολύ σωστα τα λέει ο Κ. Βεντούρης και μας τα μετέφερε ο φίλος Leo. Αν κάποιος απ' αυτούς που "φωνάζει" είχε μεσα στο πλοίο κάποιον δικό του, *και κούφια νάνε η ώρα γίνει κάτι*,  μετά τι θα πεί;;;; :Sad:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σημερα το πρωί ειδα τον Αγιο Γεώργιο με κλειστές  βαρδιόλες...! Πότε το έκαναν αυτό....;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οποιος απλα κατσει και δει τον καπτα Νικο επι το εργο ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι θα καταλαβει τουλαχιστον οτι 1ον ειναι εξαιρετος μανουβραδορος και κατα 2ον οτι εχει πολυ ανθρωπινο και καλο βλεμμα. Ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος θεωρω οτι πολυ δυσκολα δεν θα προσεγγιζε εξ' επιτηδες, η οτι θα φοβοταν με το παραμικρο. 

Θα προτεινω στους κατοικους της Φολεγανδρου να δουν και τι κανουν κατοικοι αλλων νησιων για τους καπεταναιους που προσεγγιζουν τα νησια τους. Σε προσφατο ταξιδι μου με το Βιτσεντζο Κορναρο απο Κισσαμο για Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Πειραια μετα τον αποπλου απο το εξαιρετικα δυσκολο λιμανι των Αντικυθηρων, νησι των 30 κατοικων το Χειμωνα, ενας καμαρωτος εφερε στον εξαιρετο πλοιαρχο και ανθρωπο Δημητρα Λαδα μια τσαντα με ολοφρεσκα ψαρια, δωρο των κατοικων, για το ευχαριστω που ο ανθρωπος κανει παντα το καλυτερο δυνατο ωστε να προσεγγισει στο πολυ δυσκολο αυτο λιμανι. Βεβαια ο ανθρωπος δεν απαιτει κατι τετοιο γιατι ειναι πολυ ταπεινος, αλλα ειναι σιγουρα χαρουμενος μεσα του για την αμεσοτητα της σχεσης του με τους κατοικους του μικρου αυτου νησιου. Προσπαθηστε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ λοιπον και εσεις να απλωσετε φιλικα το χερι προς του καπεταναιους που προσεγγιζουν το νησι σας, ενας απο αυτους ειναι και ο Δημητρης Λαδας, πειτε τους ενα ευχαριστω και μην βγαζετε την επιθετικοτητα που εχετε μαζεψει για χιλιους αλλους λογους σε ευκολα θυματα, οπως σε ανθρωπους που δε γνωριζετε.

----------


## giorgos....

> Σημερα το πρωί ειδα τον Αγιο Γεώργιο με κλειστές  βαρδιόλες...! Πότε το έκαναν αυτό....;


δεν έγινε τίποτα. :Surprised:  
χθές το βράδυ πάντως που τον είδα στην άφιξη του στον Πειραιά οι βαρδιόλες ήταν ανοιχτές. :Cool: 

Φτάσαμε σε σημείο μια εταιρεία να αντιδρά επισήμως για όσα γράφονται σε forum καραβολατρών!!!! Και μή χειρότερα..  Στο σημείο αυτό η VSL καλά τα λέει. 
Αντί να υποστηρίζουμε τους ναυτικούς μας, που πιστεύω γνωρίζουμε τις δυσκολίες και τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που αντιμετωπίζουν πολλές φορές, αλλά και τα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας μας που _θέλω να πιστεύω_ οτι αγαπάμε, κάποιοι έπραξαν το αντίθετο.
Δεν μπορούμε να γράφουμε ανυπόστατα σενάρια θίγοντας ανθρώπους, καριέρες και εταιρείες δίχως υπαρκτό λόγο. 
Γιατί οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα κάνουν τα αδύνατα δυνατά για να δέσουν σε κάποιο υποτυπώδες λιμάνι και να φτάσουμε στον προορισμό μας. Τότε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους θα είμαστε πάλι εμείς που αυτή τη φορά θα τους ευχαριστήσουμε είτε επίσημα ή ανεπίσημα. Το θέατρο του παραλόγου..

----------


## limani 2

POLI SOSTA TA LEEI O KYRIOS VENTOYRIS SE OTI AFORA TO THEMA TOU GEORGIOS !!! STA YPOLOIPA THEMATA POY EXOYN NA KANOYN ME TA PLIROMATA TIS *********S MAS TA XALAEI LIGO !!!

----------


## giorgos....

δηλαδή? τί εννοείς?

----------


## dokimakos21

Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ καμαρωτός αναχωρεί για ένα ακόμα δρομολόγιο σήμερα το πρωί...
Για όλους εσάς...

P4096469.jpg

----------


## limani 2

as min ksexname ti elege prin ligous mines oti eimaste oi pio akrivopliromenoi naytikoi kai alla  diafora !!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Φίλε limani2 μάλλον μπερδεύεις τον Ευάγγελο Βεντούρη με τον Απόστολο της ένωσης εφοπλιστών ....  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος στις 21/03/2011.
Χαρισμένη στους πάρα πολλούς φίλους του πλοίου και το πλήρωμα του :Razz: .


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 47 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε pantelis ευχαριστούμε.. ανταποδίδω με τον ¶γιο να ξεπροβάλει απο τις Φλέβες την Κυριακή.. ελαφρώς θολή λόγω απόστασης όμως..
P4101699.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> φίλε pantelis ευχαριστούμε.. ανταποδίδω με τον ¶γιο να ξεπροβάλει απο τις Φλέβες την Κυριακή.. ελαφρώς θολή λόγω απόστασης όμως..
> P4101699.jpg


 Υπέροχη φίλε μου και σ' ευχαριστώ. :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde..._id=36&p_id=55

Ανακοίνωση της Ventouris Sea Lines σχετικά με τις αυξήσεις στις τιμές των εισιτηρίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα για τις Ελληνικές οικογένειες και τους νησιώτες μας, φίλε giorgos....  :Wink: .
Η επόμενη φωτο χαρισμένη σε σένα, Leo, chiotis, karavofanatikos, sunbird, speedrunner, tolis milos, nkr, gpap2006, plori, Εργης, Fido, NikosP, Captain Nionios, AGIOS GEORGIOS, Γιάννης Φ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 51 09-04-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Απίστευτα χρώματα.... να είσαι καλά φίλε Pantelis..

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φίλε μου Παντελή πραγματικά μπράβο...! Καταπληκτική..!

----------


## plori

> Αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα για τις Ελληνικές οικογένειες και τους νησιώτες μας, φίλε giorgos.... .
> Η επόμενη φωτο χαρισμένη σε σένα, Leo, chiotis, karavofanatikos, sunbird, speedrunner, tolis milos, nkr, gpap2006, plori, Εργης, Fido, NikosP, Captain Nionios, AGIOS GEORGIOS, Γιάννης Φ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


 Μαγεία!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fido

Έτσι είναι! Στις επάλξεις τόσο ο ¶γιος όσο και ο καλός φίλος Παντελής! Ευχαριστούμε! :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος λίγο έξω απ' τον Σαν Τζώρτζη!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Λάζαρο (laz94) που εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν πάνω στο πλοίο κι εγώ στο Ιθάκη!
SL384540.jpg
25/07/2011

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Να πούμε ότι το πλοίο δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια αυτη την περίοδο λόγω οικονομικών θεμάτων.

----------


## karavofanatikos

*Cpt Νίκο Χρόνια Πολλά!! 
*Πάντα με υγεία και καλοτάξιδος!
DSCN3608.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Περιμενοντας την πρωινη του αναχωρηση, ιουλιος του 09. Ευχομαι να ξαναταξιδεψει παλι και συντομα
Agios Georgios_01.JPG

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο θα κάνει επισκευή στην ακινησία του ? και δεξαμενισμό?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ....μανουβράροντας στον Αθηνιό!
DSC00813.jpg

----------


## nkr

Αφιξη του ΓΙΩΡΓΗ στον Πειραια...Αφιερωμενη σε ολους του fan του!!
DSC_0040.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Τι ωραίο βαπορι...είναι απο αυτά που το ταξίδι σου αφήνει αναμνήσεις και καραβολατρικές εικόνες....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος είναι ένα βαπόρι το οποίο κουβαλάει αρκετή ιστορία στις λαμαρίνες του και έχει γίνει ένας πραγματικός θρύλος στο Αιγαίο! Πραγματικά δεν θέλεις να το αποχωρηστείς με τίποτα. Το ταξίδι τελειώνει και θες άλλο τόσο! Σίγουρα δεν είναι όπως παλιά, ίσως οι κάτοικοι των νησιών να μην το συμπαθούν και τόσο, όμως αυτό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι βρίσκεται ενεργό να προσφέρει τις αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες του τόσο στους τουρίστες όσο και στην άγονη γραμμή. Προσωπικά είναι το βαπόρι που έχω δεθεί περισσότερα απ' όλα και κάθε ταξίδι μαζί του είναι μία ονειρική πτήση στα νερά του Αρχιπελάγους!
Μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' το περσινό μου ταξίδι στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες!

SL385816.jpg SL385817.jpg SL385818.jpg SL385526.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΟΡΓΙΟΣ στις 4-11-2011 σε ένα από τα ατελείωτα ταξίδια του.

ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 04-11-2011 02.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δεν ειναι τοσο βιντεο αναχωρησης... παρα βιντεο που αποδεικνυει *ποσο ομορφο* παραμενει το πλοιο αυτο που κοσμει εδω και 20 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ(!!) το Αιγαιο !!

----------


## laz94

> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος λίγο έξω απ' τον Σαν Τζώρτζη!
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Λάζαρο (laz94) που εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν πάνω στο πλοίο κι εγώ στο Ιθάκη!
> SL384540.jpg
> 25/07/2011


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου! Να 'σαι καλά! 
Μακάρι να ξαναταξιδέψω με τον βάπορα κάποια στιγμή!
Και εσύ στο Ιθάκη να αλληφωτογραφιζόμαστε πάλι! χαχαχαχα!

----------


## Στέφανος

λίγο πίσω στον χρόνο
καλοκαίρι 1994
ως Απόλλων Εξπρές 2

Apollon Express 2 - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άγιος Γεώργιος 06/06/12
Μπάινοντας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

DSC0013.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Αφιερωμένες στο φίλο Καραβοφανατικό!!
DSC04696_zps2edf5b46.jpg
DSC04702_zpsf32823cc.jpg
DSC04705_zpse4357f63.jpg
DSC04706_zps025a8611.jpg
Ας ελπίσουμε να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει σύντομα!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Thanks Μιχάλη! Για σένα και το υπόλοιπο φόρουμ!
Αναχώρηση του Αγιος Γώργιος απ' την όμορφη Σίκινο!
DSCN3639.jpg DSCN3644.jpg DSCN3646.jpg
Αλοπρόνοια - 13/07/2012

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS GEORGIOS αναχωρηση πριν 6 χρονια απο τον πειραια.μια φωτο την οποια βλεπουμε αβασανιστα αβαδιστα αφοβα και στο site της εταιριας 

IMG_1371.JPG

----------


## plori

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι 21/1 θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια .

----------


## Aquaman

Αφιξη στο λιμανι της Σιφνου,Αυγουστος του 2012

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ως PANAGIA EKATONTAPYLIANI το 2001, με το HF, εξω απο τον πειραια

σάρωση0006.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι 21/1 θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια .


Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο το πλοίο δεν θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια άμεσα, απο ότι ακούγετε έχει προβλήματα να λύσει πρώτα, για αυτό και τα δρομολόγια του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής άνοιξαν μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου!!!

----------


## ithakos

Τι προβλήματα εχει;

----------


## Panos80

*Αγιος Γεωργιος... 12/01/13.
 Ο Κοραης εχει στο προγραμμα δρομολογια τουλαχιστον μεχρι τελος Φλεβαρη  κατι που σημαινει οτι ο Hengist θα αργησει να ξεκινησει τα δρομολογια  του. Δυστυχως!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στις 16-06-2011 φεύγοντας για άλλο ένα του ταξίδι.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 114 16-06-2011.jpg

----------


## plori

Υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο για το ποτέ θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το πλοίο ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στον αργοσαρωνικο το 2010

fb (8).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Σιφνος Αυγουστος 2012.Φωτο τραβηγμενη απο τον Αδαμαντιο.

----------


## giorgos....

> Υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο για το ποτέ θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το πλοίο ?


Θα καθυστερήσει λίγο ακόμα..

----------


## giorgos....

Σε λίγο καιρό και πάλι κοντά μας....
P7110025...jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ομορφια μουυυυυυ!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σε λίγο καιρό και πάλι κοντά μας....
> P7110025...jpg


Υποκλίνομαι σε αυτό το κάδρο.

----------


## speedrunner

> Σε λίγο καιρό και πάλι κοντά μας....



Για πόσο ακόμα άραγε???

----------


## giorgos....

> Για πόσο ακόμα άραγε???


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Για πόσο ακόμα άραγε???



Για όσο αντέχει η Pielstick καρδούλα του!!!!

Ξέρω, ότι δεν το θέλετε στα νησιά! Το βαρεθήκατε, δεν θέλετε ούτε ζωγραφιστό να το βλέπετε, όμως εκείνο προσπαθεί και προσφέρει τις όποιες αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες του όλο το χρόνο! 
Το καλοκαίρι αυτό είναι που φέρνει τους κάθε λογής τουρίστες στα νησιά της άγονης! Αυτό, κι όχι τα ταχύπλοα που σε λίγο καιρό απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν θα υπάρχουν....!

----------


## speedrunner

> Για όσο αντέχει η Pielstick καρδούλα του!!!!
> 
> Ξέρω, ότι δεν το θέλετε στα νησιά! Το βαρεθήκατε, δεν θέλετε ούτε ζωγραφιστό να το βλέπετε*, όμως εκείνο προσπαθεί και προσφέρει τις όποιες αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες του όλο το χρόνο!* 
> Το καλοκαίρι αυτό είναι που φέρνει τους κάθε λογής τουρίστες στα νησιά της άγονης! Αυτό, κι όχι τα ταχύπλοα που σε λίγο καιρό απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν θα υπάρχουν....!


Δεν θα το σχολιάσω γιατί δεν θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση με κανένα!!!! Απλά έχω τελείως διαφορετική άποψη για το πλοίο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Παντως οσο και να συντηρειται ενα πλοιο ,και οσες επισκευες να γινονται.. δεν παυει να ταλαιπωρουνται... δυσκολο καλοκαιρι και για τα 2 εναπομειναντα αδελφακια..

----------


## despo

Ετσι οπως τα λες είναι δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα. Εκτος των χρεωστούμενων, μεχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα απο πλευράς εργασιών ετήσιας επιθεώρησης. Αρα είναι ένα δύσκολο καλοκαίρι για τα 2 αδελφά πλοία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ¶γιος Γεώργιος εχθές, δεμένο στον Πειραιά.


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 198 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα έμαθα ότι στο πλοίο έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες ώστε να επανέλθει στην ενεργό δράση!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

,           

abc.jpg

 2006

----------


## thanos75

,    ....         ....                ,       ?      2                    ""    :Fat:

----------


## plori

?

----------


## speedrunner

> 23   /-/  ӻ    –    06-3-2013  31-3-2013


 ,       !!!!

----------


## Panos80

.
        .            ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> .
>        .            ?


!          !                 !

----------


## Panos80

> !          !                 !


'    . 
               .

----------


## Express Pigasos

sites..  1992-93..             14.4.1992!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> '    . 
>                .



     (   google search  link)

----------


## Nikos92

...,      ,      .        (2011,2012),       :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μια χαρά ταξιδευει στον καιρό και μόνο αργό δεν μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω αφου όλα τα πλοία ταξιδευουν με τις ιδιες ταχύτητες!

----------


## leo85

Αγ Γεώργιος σήμερα το πρωί, θέλει  αρκετή δουλειά από τι φαίνεται

ΑΓ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 15-03-2013 01.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Σέριφος 17/07/2007...

Ενώ γυρνάει για να δέσει.

Serifos2007_010.JPGSerifos2007_012.JPGSerifos2007_013.jpgSerifos2007_014.jpg

Όπως πάντα άλλωστε, αλώνιζε και τότε, πάνω κάτω το Αιγαίο νυχθημερόν !!!

ΜΦΧ

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά από 4 μήνες το AIS του πλοίου είναι και πάλι ανοιχτό!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Και τώρα είναι στων Σαρωνικό μάλων κάνει δοκιμαστικό?????

----------


## plori

Σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο Σ.Α.Σ είχε πάρει ακινησία μέχρι τις 31/3 άρα σιγά - σιγά ετοιμάζεται μάλλον........ :Pride:

----------


## plori

Στον Νέο Μώλο πήγε. :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Ventouris Sea Lines ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για την περίοδο του Πάσχα 2013! Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι θέμα ημερών να ανακοινωθούν και τα υπόλοιπα. 

http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde...id=102&p_id=62

----------


## murzazeal

> Η Ventouris Sea Lines ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για την περίοδο του Πάσχα 2013! Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι θέμα ημερών να ανακοινωθούν και τα υπόλοιπα. 
> 
> http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde...id=102&p_id=62


Ο βάπορας ξεκινάει την δευτέρα τελικά πρώτο δρομολόγιο καλό ξεκίνημα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ όταν στις 12-07-2011 είχε ξεκινήσει για άλλο ένα του ταξίδι στα νησιά μας.
Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 101 12-07-2011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο βαπορι εχουν ξεκινησει εργασιες με μπολικο κοσμο πανω του.Καλα τα νεα για το αειθαλες πλοιο που και για αυτο ακουγονταν διαφορα

----------


## speedrunner

> Ο βάπορας ξεκινάει την δευτέρα τελικά πρώτο δρομολόγιο καλό ξεκίνημα.


Χαράς Ευαγγέλια για τα νησιά.... :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## Panos80

> Χαράς Ευαγγέλια για τα νησιά....


Αποψη σου και σεβαστη.
Αλλωστε τα νησια ειναι καλυμενα με το υπερταχυπλοο και καλοταξιδο στο καιρο Κοραης και ο Αγιος περισσευει.
Δε λεω, μακαρι καθε νησι να ειχε περισσοτερα και καλυτερα πλοια. Αλλα οπως ειναι η κατασταση, πρεπει να πορευτουμε αναλογως.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

[QUOTE=speedrunner;474873]Χαράς Ευαγγέλια για τα νησιά.... :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour: [/

Ύστερα από την ανώμαλη προσγείωση που υποστήκαμε όλοι διότι πετούσαμε σε μια φούσκα πάνω και όχι σε αεροπλάνο, έχω να πω τα εξής.1ον. Όποιος θέλει τα πολλά χάνει και τα λίγα.2ον. Βεβαίως κύριε να προσφέρουμε στα νησιά υπερβάπορους.Τα νησιά τί προσφέρουν στο βαπόρι?Εννοώντας νησιά φυσικά εννοώ τους ανθρώπους που αυτοί προσαρμόστηκαν στις νέες συνθήκες και ταξιδεύουν κάθε μή πω πότε και φυσικά και οι εντός μετακινήσεις τους με ενεργοβόρα οχήματα γίνεται με το σταγονόμετρο.Και μας ξινίζει το βαποράκι τώρα?Αυτά έχουμε με αυτά καλώς ή κακώς θα δουλέψουμε.

----------


## Eng

Αν και οι πιο παλιοι γνωριζουν τις θεσεις μου περι ηλικιας πλοιων (και οτι συναδει με την εννοια ηλικια) αυτο που εχω να πω τωρα ειναι πως [βαζοντας και το γνωμικο, στερνη μου γνωση να σε ειχα πρωτα], τα υπερταχυπλοα πλοια..δεν φτουρισαν ενωπιων την κρισης που μας βρηκε. Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα, να εχουν κομμενες ταχυτητες - σχεδον οσο και τα συμβατικα - ακριβοτερα ναυλα, καταναλωση σχεδον διπλασια του συμβατικου και λειτουργικα εξοδα τριπλασια. 
Ετσι λοιπον φτασαμε στο σημειο να προτιμουμε τη δρομολογιση του εκαστοτε Γεωργιος που κατεβαινει στα νησια με 1 τονο fuel απο τα ταχυπλοα πλοια τυπου Ιθακη. Και βεβαια η λεξη "προτιμηση" εχει αμφιδρομο νοημα ειτε μιλαμε απο τη πλευρα της ακτοπλοϊκης που θελει την οικονομια ή απο τη πλευρα του νησιωτη που θελει πλοιο 12μηνες το χρονο και οχι εποχιακο επισκεπτη.
 Θεωρω λοιπον πως χρειαζομαστε πλοια "Γεωργιδες" ηλικιας 5-10 χρονων με ταχυτητες 18κομβους και οικονομικες μηχανες και να δουλευουν οοολο το χρονο. 
ΚΑΙ...ασ φυγει ποια απο το μυαλο μας ο παροξυσμος - που μας επεβαλαν - της μεγαλης ταχυτητας και πολυτελιας. Η πολυτελια μπορει και βρισκεται σε ενα καλογουστο βαπορακι των 18 κομβων..δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι των 28-30... 
ΚΑΙ...ας ξαναθυμηθουμε το ταξιδι σαν ΤΑΞΙΔΙ, με τον ανεμο, την αλμυρα, τον ηλιο στο δερμα μας... αυτα.

----------


## speedrunner

Εντάξει απο ένα σχόλιο πήρατε φόρα και δεν ξέρετε τι λέτε...
Ποιος μίλησε για υπερταχύπλοα πλοία??? Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής σίγουρα δεν το λες υπερταχύπλοο αλλά είναι ένα ΚΑΘΑΡΟ και αξιοπρεπές πλοίο που ταξιδεύεις ευχάριστα και μπορεί να μην έχει την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά σε άσχημο καιρό φίλε Panos80 αλλά ξέρεις ότι θα μπεις απο τον Πειραιά και θα βγεις ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ στο νησί σου και δεν θα κάνεις βόλτες στο Αιγαίο!!!!!

----------


## Panos80

Για να κλεισει εδω το θεμα, το μονο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι ολοι θελουμε το καλυτερο για το νησι μας. Η μειωμενη ομως κινηση και το ακριβο πετρελαιο καθιστουν τη δρομολογηση πλοιων τυπου ιθακη κτλ ασυμφορη στη γραμμη. Ετσι ειναι μονοδρομος να εχουμε πλοια σαν τον Γιωργη. Προσωπικα ποτε δεν ημουν υπερμαχος των υπερταχυτητων. Αλλωστε οταν υπαρχει η επιλογη παντοτε προτιμω συμβατικο απο ταχυπλοο και οχι μονο για τη τιμη εισητηριου. 
Φιλε speedrunner θα φτασεις και με τον Γιωργη στο προορισμο σου. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα. Και ο Κοραης ειχε 2 απανωτες βλαβες αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ερειπιο.
Αυτα φιλικα, χωρις να  υποστηριζω καποιο πλοιο και χωρις να θελω να θιξω κανεναν. Αλλωστε εδω μας ενωνει η αγαπη για τα βαπορια και τη θαλασσα.

----------


## leo85

Εξωτερικά έχει δουλειά το καράβι. Δεξαμενισμό θα κάνει,

ΑΓ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 27-03-2013.gif

Εχθές στον Ν.Μ.Δ

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Εξωτερικά έχει δουλειά το καράβι. Δεξαμενισμό θα κάνει,
> 
> ΑΓ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 27-03-2013.gif
> 
> Εχθές στον Ν.Μ.Δ


Εξωτερικά μια χαρά είναι, ένα φρεσκάρισμα θέλει μόνο. Σε σχέση με το αδερφό του που είναι πιο πάνω... και εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά μια χαρά είναι.  :Surprised:

----------


## Aquaman

Ο Γιωργαρος περηφανος σκιζει τα νερα του Σαρωνικου ενα πρωινο του 2010.

----------


## murzazeal

> Εξωτερικά έχει δουλειά το καράβι. Δεξαμενισμό θα κάνει,
> 
> ΑΓ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 27-03-2013.gif
> 
> Εχθές στον Ν.Μ.Δ


Σήμερα στο νέο μώλο,καθαρό και έτοιμο για ξεκίνημα.IMG_0103.jpgIMG_0104.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ο Αγ Γεώργιος είναι στον Πειραιά δηλαδή ξεκινάει δρομολόγια .

ΑΓ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 15-03-2013 02.gif

----------


## giorgos....

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ πρίν λίγο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.. Ξεκούραση πρίν το πρώτο δρομολόγιο..
Καλή αρχή και καλά ταξίδια

P3310340..jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Περσινη αφιξη του Γεωργιου στη Σιφνο.

----------


## giorgos....

Δύο φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή πρώτη αναχώρηση του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για το 2013..

P4010348..jpgP4010357.jpg

Η συνέχεια το βραδάκι..

----------


## aprovatianos

To κοιταζα και εγω απο το αιs,αλλα εσυ Γιωργο αμεση ανταποκριση!! Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλή σεζόν να έχεις κούκλε μου!! Σ' ευχαριστούμε που υπάρχεις! Αφιερωμένες στον Cpt Νίκο Τρέσσο και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου.
DSCN3461.jpg DSCN3476.jpg SL385861.jpg 

Περιμένω να 'ρθει η στιγμή που θα πάρω το καπελάκι μου και θα ..... ξαναταξιδέψω μαζί του!
DSCN3551.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Καλή αρχή για πλοίο και πλήρωμα...

----------


## thanos75

Καλή αρχή και από εμένα...και καλή σεζόν να έχει ο κούκλος.  Μακάρι οι τελευταίες του περιπέτειες να είναι κυριολεκτικά οι τελευταίες και να το χαιρόμαστε για πολύ καιρό ακόμα

----------


## speedrunner

Εντάξει παιδιά μην γελιόμαστε και μεταξύ μας, το πλοίο ξαναταξιδεύει επειδή βρίσκετε στην "αγκαλιά" της κοινοπραξίας όταν φύγει απο αυτή θα πεθάνει!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε να ποζάρει υπέροχο στο φακό μου στις 20-09-2010. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 19 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε Παντελη.Ησουν σε καποιο πλοιαριο να φανταστω.Οταν εισαι σε κατι τετοια μικρα προσφερονται για καραβολατρικες φωτος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάνω στο Γ. Μπρούφας πηγαίνοντας για Σαλαμίνα. :Fat:

----------


## Panos80

Οκ, το πλοιο δεν εχει την αιγλη του παρελθοντος αλλα ας μην ειμαστε και τοσο επικριτικοι. Μακαρι να μεινει στη γραμμη γιατι ο Κοραης μονος του δε μπορει. Τα ταχυπλοα ειναι μονο για 4 μηνακια το χρονο. Επισης δε βλεπω να κανουν ουρα οι εταιρειες για τη γραμμη αυτη. Ας μεινει λοιπον στη γραμμη γιατι οταν θα φυγει πολλοι θα το λησμονησουν αρκει να ειναι σε καλη κατασταση.

Υ.Γ. Φιλε speedrunner με ολο το σεβασμο αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περιμενεις στη γωνια για τυχον βλαβη του πλοιου.

----------


## despo

Δεν θεωρώ οτι είναι καλό να περιμένουμε να βγάλει το πλοίο βλάβη, για να αρχίσουμε να λέμε... Εδώ μη ξεχνάμε οτι ο 'νεότερος' Θεολόγος έχει βγάλει 2 βλάβες σε διάστημα 1 βδομάδας !

----------


## Panos80

> Δεν θεωρώ οτι είναι καλό να περιμένουμε να βγάλει το πλοίο βλάβη, για να αρχίσουμε να λέμε... Εδώ μη ξεχνάμε οτι ο 'νεότερος' Θεολόγος έχει βγάλει 2 βλάβες σε διάστημα 1 βδομάδας !


+1.
Το πλοιο φανταζομαι δε θα κανει δεξαμενισμο φετος. Καθε ποτε ειναι υποχρεωτικο?

----------


## despo

Καλά για τον δεξαμενισμό μη πολυνοιάζεσαι. Σταματάει κανένα τριήμερο μετα το Πάσχα.

----------


## Aquaman

Μανουβρα στην Σιφνο περυσι το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Υ.Γ. Φιλε speedrunner με ολο το σεβασμο αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περιμενεις στη γωνια για τυχον βλαβη του πλοιου.



Eγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι το αγαπημένο του πλοίο.Επίσης speedrunner(το γρηγοροπαπόρον) πού είσαι όλο αυτό το καιρό και δεν κάνεις δρομολόγια?Οέο!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο λόγω απαγορευτικού παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Μήλου. Θα αναχωρήσει για Πειραιά αύριο στις 8 το πρωί.
DSCN3494.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στις 11-04-2013 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 201 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Απολλων Εξπρες 2 εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_Apollo Express 2 1994.jpg

----------


## proussos

hengist_1972_5.jpg

*Η φωτογραφία γράφει HENGIST 1972.
Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω το όνομα του "σκοπευτή"...
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος , ας βοηθήσει.*

----------


## Rocinante

> hengist_1972_5.jpg
> 
> *Η φωτογραφία γράφει HENGIST 1972.
> Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω το όνομα του "σκοπευτή"...
> Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος , ας βοηθήσει.*


Νομίζω πως η φωτογραφία είναι του Roy Thorntonn.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  στις 25-04-2013 όταν ήταν αραγμένο στον Πειραιά.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΟΣ 25-04-2013.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Απολλων Εξπρες 2  σ'εναν πρωινο αποπλου λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου, φωτογραφημενο απο την Πειραικη το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_Apollo Express 2  1994.jpg

----------


## dimitris10

> _Το Απολλων Εξπρες 2  σ'εναν πρωινο αποπλου λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου, φωτογραφημενο απο την Πειραικη το καλοκαιρι του 1994
> 
> _Apollo Express 2  1994.jpg


*Τέλεια φωτογραφία, άψογος ο βαποράς !*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Από 22 Μαΐου έως 19 Ιουνίου το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα κλειθεί να εξυπηρετήσει Δυτ.Κυκλάδες και άγονη, καθώς για το ίδιο διάστημα ο Αδαμάντιος Κοραής θα εκτελέσει την ετήσια ακινησία του. Επίσης, να πούμε πως για το διήμερο 25/6-26/6 θα βεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για τον καλλοπισμό του, ώστε να είναι πανέτοιμο για την έναρξη της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου!

SL385827.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα στο πλοίο..... ποιος είναι ο καθυστερημένος πάλι????

----------


## karavofanatikos

Με περίπου 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση ξεκινάει αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο για το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο! Δεν έχουν άλλη δουλειά οι ανεγκέφαλοι και παίζουν με τα νεύρα των επιβατών!

----------


## giorgos....

Και για άλλη μια φορά κάποιοι άλλοι καθυστερημένοι γνωστοί και μή εξαιρετέοι, βγήκαν να ρίξουν λάσπη και να βγάλουν όλη τους τη χολή εναντίον του πλοίου. Για άλλη μια φορά τα ίδια. Δυστυχώς κάποιοι δεν βάζουν μυαλό.

----------


## speedrunner

Ε εντάξει μην τα παραλέμε, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που που γίνετε φάρσα για βόμβα σε πλοίο, μην βλέπουμε φαντάσματα παντού!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εβλεπα το ναυλολογιο του βαποριου και μου εκανε εντυπωση που δεν εγραφαν το σαλονι Κυκλαδες, δηλαδη το κατω πλωριο. Πηρα τηλεφωνο να ρωτησω τις τιμες γι'αυτο και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο, δηλαδη ειναι κλειστο.

Να πω την αληθεια μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι τωρα που ερχεται καλοκαιρι θα περιμενα οτι το βαπορι θα ειχε ολους τους χωρους του ανοιχτους ακομα και αν εχουν ριξει το πρωτοκολλο (υποθετω). Οπως και να το κανουμε μπορει να ειναι στις Δυτικες αλλα δεν παυουν να ειναι Κυκλαδες και μαλιστα ειναι το βασικο πλοιο της γραμμης, δεν περιμενουν κινηση; Επισης ειναι κριμα γιατι και αυτο το σαλονι ειναι εξαιρετικο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πράγματι Διονύση, έχεις δίκιο. Απ' όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω θα το έχουν κλειστό μέχρι τις 20/6 για μικρότερη σύνθεση πληρώματος όπως λες (υπεύθυνος bar, περιορισμός του χώρου από σκούπισμα-συμμάζεμα κτλ) και θα το ανοίξουν πάλι από 1/7. Πάντως είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο σαλόνι το οποίο δεν έχει να ζηλέψει και πολλά πράγματα από εκείνο της πρώτης θέσης και είναι μόλις 1 ευρώ πιο ακριβό απ' τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα και το σαλόνι της οικονομικής στην πρύμνη. Όποτε ταξιδεύω αυτό διαλέγω ανεπιφύλακτα, καθώς είναι και πιο ήσυχο απ' τους υπόλοιπους χώρους, όμως θα προτιμούσα να έχει περισσότερο φυσικό φως.

----------


## giorgos....

Ας δούμε μια αναχώρηση του πλοίου στις 27 Μαίου 2013 από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

P5270727..jpg
P52707301..jpg
P5270731..jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Ανεκτέλεστο το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου!!!!

----------


## plori

Και το επόμενο δρομολόγιο συμβατικού απο την Δευτέρα 3/6 τώρα την Παρασκευή 7/6 και να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι έχουμε Ιούνιο!!! :Distrust:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μπορεί να έχουμε Ιούνιο, επιβάτες δεν υπάρχουν για να ταξιδέψουν!!
 Αν ήταν Παρασκευή θα σου λεγα πως θα έτρεχαν όλοι οι εφοπλιστές να πληρώσουν τα πληρώματα. Σήμερα σου λέει Τετάρτη είναι, δεν πειράζει θα κάνω ένα δρομολόγιο την Παρασκευή και θα πάρω και την κίνηση της Τετάρτης! Αυτά όμως δεν είναι σωστά πράγματα! Αναμφισβήτητα οι εταιρείες διανύουν πολύ δύσκολες εποχές, αλλά και τα πληρώματα έχουν να θρέψουν τις οικογένειές τους!

----------


## speedrunner

Μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε και επιβάτες υπήρχαν και πολύ περισσότερο νταλίκες που ήταν να ταξιδέψουν, να δω τώρα που χωρέσουν στο επόμενο δρομολόγιο!!!!!

----------


## Panos80

Το πλοιο εκανε περσι δεξαμενισμο? Καθε ποτε ειναι υποχρεωτικος?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο έκανε πέρσι δεξαμενισμό στα τέλη Ιουνίου για 1 ημέρα στη μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος. Φέτος θα πραγματοποιήσει τον δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη πέτρινη της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη στις 25 & 26 Ιουνίου 2013.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αγ. Γεώργιος φωτογραφημένο απο το Κωνσταντής. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 191 23-04-2012.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Υπεροχη μανουβρα στη Φολεγανδρο. Η ομορφια του βαποριου και των σινιαλων, τα υπεροχα νερα, η μπουρου, το μικρο λιμανι της Φολεγανδρου και η αρχοντικη μανουβρα κανουν το βιντεο φανταστικο. Δειτε το σε HD αξιζει...

----------


## giorgos....

Εικόνες από το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για φέτος την 1 Απριλίου 2013.
DSC_1511.jpg

DSC_1512.jpg

DSC_1504.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Εικόνων συνέχεια..

DSC_1507.jpg

DSC_1505.jpg

DSC_1506.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Αναχώρηση

P4010348..jpg

P4010357.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ με τα σινιαλα της Hellas ferries πρωινη αναχωρηση το 2001 

film (132).jpg

----------


## laz94

Άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι... P1020880.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Panagia Ekatontapiliani Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## jasonbourne

Ο Αγιος Γεωργιος εχει καποια σχεση με το Ιαλυσος της ΔΑΝΕ?Οι χωροι του και ειδικα το garage μου το θυμιζουν παρα πολυ.Το μπροστινο σαλονι ηταν κλειστο...Ξερουμε γιατι?

----------


## Ergis

Δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν....

Οι εσωτερικές διαμορφωσεις ειναι παραμετροποιησημες σε καθε πλοιο.

Οσον αφορα την ηλικια ετος ναυοηγησης και ναυπηγεια δεν υπαρχει καμοια ομοιότητα.

Ξαδελφια ισως θα μπορουσαν να θεωρθουν τα ΠΑΤΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ,ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ με το περιφημο "κρανος του πυροσβέστη....

Τα αδέλφια ειναι γνωστά νωμίζω

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Το αδελφάκι του ήταν το Εξπρές Απόλλων καθώς και το σημερινό Πηνελόπη Α (με λίγες διαφορές) και με περισσότερες διαφορές αυτά που αναφέρει ο φίλος Έργης. Αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι το "Κάμειρος".

----------


## thanos75

Είχα τη χαρά να ταξιδέψω πρόσφατα για Σίφνο με τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο.  Δεν είχε τύχει να ταξιδέψω ποτέ στο παρελθόν με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.  Οφείλω να πω πως μου άφησε πολύ γλυκιές εντυπώσεις.  Είχα μάλιστα και την τύχη να ταξιδέψω πρώτη θέση στο σαλόνι Aegean.  Η διακεκριμένη θέση του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου έχει το καλό να είναι απομονωμένη από το υπόλοιπο πλοίο- δεν αποτελούσε δηλαδή συνέχεια άλλων bars ή σαλονιών με αποτέλεσμα να σου δίνει μια όντως prive αίσθηση.  Δεν είχε πλωριά παράθυρα, είχε όμως κάτι κατ' εμέ καλύτερο - μπαλκονάκια, ναι μπαλκονάκια πρώτης θέσης!!!  Επομένως κάποιος που ταξιδεύει πρώτη θέση μπορεί να απολαμβάνει εξίσου το αεράκι και τη θάλασσα και μάλιστα με άνεση χώρου.  Στην επιστροφή μάλιστα δεν είχε καθόλου κόσμο το Aegean και καθόμασταν μόνοι μας στα μπαλκονάκια.  Σου δίνονταν κάπως η ψευδαίσθηση πως ήσουν στο μπαλκόνι της καμπίνας ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου.  Να λοιπόν πως ένα "ταπεινό" αν και τόσο όμορφο σκαρί μπορεί να σου χαρίσει ένα από τα πιο άνετα και καραβολατρικά ταξίδια. :Tears Of Joy: 
Δύο μείον βρήκα στο πλοίο
- Το ότι οι βαρδιόλες που οδηγούν προς τη γέφυρα στο 8ο deck είναι θεόκλειστες  :Sour: 
- Η διαρρύθμιση σε κάποια σημεία των χώρων του πλοίου.  Για παράδειγμα εάν ήθελα να πάω από το σαλόνι Aegean που βρίσκεται στο 6ο deck προς το μεγάλο πρυμνιαίο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα που βρίσκεται στο ίδιο deck έπρεπε ή να κατέβω και να διασχίσω όλο το deck 5 πρώτα (μου θύμισε λίγο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α σε αυτό) ή να περάσω ανάμεσα από τις κουζίνες όπου φυσικά απαγορευόταν :Worked Till 5am: 

Υ.Γ. Να αναφέρω επίσης πως από μια πολύ γρήγορη και τυχαία ματιά που έριξα στις καμπίνες που είναι στο 7ο deck μου φάνηκαν πολύ περιποιημένες.

Υ.Γ.2 Το πλωριό σαλόνι της οικονομικής θέσης στο 5ο deck και στα δύο ταξίδια ήταν ανοιχτό

Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου σύντομα

----------


## thanos75

Και για να μην χρονοτριβώ να και μερικές φωτος από το σαλόνι Aegean. Οι δύο πρώτες είναι από το εσωτερικό και οι 3 επόμενες από το μπαλκονάκι του (όλα τα λεφτά οι δύο πράσινες ξαπλώστρες)
IMG_0597.JPGIMG_0601.JPG
IMG_0589.JPGIMG_0596.JPG IMG_0587.JPG

----------


## thanos75

Και εδώ ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος από την παραλία στις Καμάρες Σίφνου έτοιμος για ένα ακόμα ρεμέτζο
DSCN0753.jpgDSCN0755.jpg

----------


## jasonbourne

Τελικα  δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το Καμειρος &το Ιαλυσος τα οποια ειναι Φινλανδικα ενω το Αγιος Γεωργιος ειναι Γαλλικης ναυπηγησης.Ισως μπερδευτηκα με το Romilda που ηταν ενα απο τα παλιοτερα ονοματα του.

----------


## Panos80

¶φιξη του ¶γιου στη Σέριφο 24/08/13. Αφιερομένες σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ και σε όσους αγαπούν το όμορφο Γαλλικό σκαρί.

----------


## Apostolos

Μια πρόσφατη πρωινή του στο Σαρωνικο...

DSC_1760 (Custom).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι που εχει αλλαξει τα πιο πολλα ονοματα στην ακτοπλοια.Ρομιλντα,Απολλο Εξπρες 2, Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη,Εξπρες Αρτεμις,Παναγια εκανταπυλιανη(Δις) και Αγιος Γεωργιος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Αγιος Γεωργιος εν πλω  18-7-2013
_
 Φωτο_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN0357leandros.jpg

----------


## Nikos92

42 Χρονών και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο, ένα ακόμα καλοκαίρι στην αγαπημένη μου Σίφνο το έκανα με τον Άι Γιώργη στις 2/8.Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι είχαμε καθυστέρηση 1ώρα στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά(Ψάχνανε ένα τύπο που είχε έρθει με ταξί από την Νίκαια και είχε προορισμό την Μήλο), με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να φύγει στις 16:00 αντί για 14:50 και να φτάσει 22:30 το βράδυ στην Σίφνο :Apologetic:

----------


## zozef

Καλο σας βραδυ μαζι με τον Αγιο Γεωργιο!!
IMG_9059NA.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Aγιος Γεωργιος αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 18-7-2013 

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN0307leandros.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μέχρι τις 31/10. Συγκεκριμένα θα εξυπηρετεί όλα τα νησιά των Δυτ.Κυκλάδων μαζί την άγονη μέχρι Σαντορίνη 3 φορές την εβδομάδα! (Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Σάββατο από Πειραιά και Τρίτη-Πέμπτη-Κυριακή προς Πειραιά). Πραγματικά εξαντλητικά ωράρια κι απανωτά ρεμέτζα, ας ευχηθούμε σε όλο το πλήρωμα καλή δύναμη!

SL385762.jpg
Μήλος 2011

----------


## thanos75

Όντως εξαντλητικά...από την άλλη το έτερο της Κοινοπραξίας (Κοραής) εμφανίζεται στο σύστημα να έχει μόνο ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα κάθε Παρασκευή μεσημέρι μέχρι Μήλο- το ακριβώς αντίθετο δηλαδή, πολύ χαλαρό!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο πριν λίγο έδεσε στον Πειραιά όχι όμως στα διακοσάρια όπως συνηθίζει, αλλά στου Τζελέπη! Αιτία για αυτή την αλλαγή, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι η συναυλία που πραγματοποιείται στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο (πύλη Ε9) απ' την Ορχήστρα της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Φοβερά πράγματα ίσως γνωστά σε κάποιους αλλά οι εικόνες είναι συγκλονιστικές!!

----------


## plori

Σε εξέλιξη η αντιπαράθεση των Δήμων με το "Αγ. Γεώργιος"
http://www.sifnaiko-fos.gr/index.php...og-ag-georgios

----------


## plori

Σε επίσχεση εργασίας στο πλοίο και δεν έχει αναχώρησή ακόμη για το προγραμματισμένο του σημερινό δρομολόγιο. Για να δούμε τι εξέλιξη θα έχει το θέμα?.....

----------


## speedrunner

Αναμενόμενη εξέλιξη.... και αν θυμάμαι καλά και πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή ξεκίνησε η  επίσχεση εργασίας και βγήκε άρον άρον το Κοραής!!!!

----------


## kythnos

Η εταιρεία πλέον έχει ξεφύγει και σύντομα βλέπω το Γεώργιος με την τύχη που έχει και η Πηνελόπη. Με 1ώρα καθυστέρηση φεύγει συνέχεια απο τον Πειραιά η οποία κατά την ανακοίνωση που βγαίνει απο το πλοίο είναι για 20λεπτά και εξαιτίας της τροφοδοσίας του με πετρέλαιο...Επιτρέπεται φορτωμένο πλοίο με κόσμο και μετά την προγραμματισμένη ώρα αναχώρησης του να παίρνει πετρέλαιο???Οι αρχές τι λένε???Γίνεται σωστή συντήρηση στο πλοίο οι ελέγχοι τι λένε???Δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι ότι τπτ δεν λειτουργεί και ότι η ταλαιπωρία που τραβάνε οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων δεν είναι και το χειρότερο που μπορούν να πάθουν απο την συνθήκες που επικρατούν στην ακτοπλοική σύνδεση τους που κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ συχνη και αγγίζει τα 2 με 3 δρομολόγια/βδομάδα....

----------


## rafina-lines

Ακολουθεί τα χνάρια της αδελφής του??   :Very Happy:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως η εταιρεία οφείλει στο πλήρωμα δεδουλευμένα 3 μηνών, γι' αυτό και πραγματοποίησαν σήμερα τη συγκεκριμένη κίνηση! Κι εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει πως τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες το πλοίο μαζεύει αρκετή καθυστέρηση, συγκεκριμένα την Κυριακή έφτασε στον Πειραιά 1,5 ώρα μετά την προγραμματισμένη άφιξη. Πάντως τα συνεχή stand by και τα εξουθενωτικά δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει η κοινοπραξία μέχρι τις 22 Δεκεμβρίου δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορέσει να τα βγάλει εις πέρας το πλοίο.

----------


## Apostolos

> Η Με 1ώρα καθυστέρηση φεύγει συνέχεια απο τον Πειραιά η οποία κατά την ανακοίνωση που βγαίνει απο το πλοίο είναι για 20λεπτά και εξαιτίας της τροφοδοσίας του με πετρέλαιο...Επιτρέπεται φορτωμένο πλοίο με κόσμο και μετά την προγραμματισμένη ώρα αναχώρησης του να παίρνει πετρέλαιο???Οι αρχές τι λένε???Γίνεται σωστή συντήρηση στο πλοίο οι ελέγχοι τι λένε???


Προσωπικα μπορώ να σου αναφέρω αρκετά πλοία επωνύμων εταιριών να καθυστέρησαν μέσα στα εξπρές του καλοκαιριού λόγω πετρέλευσης. Ειναι κάτι που μπορεί να τύχει απο 100 διαφορετικές συγκυρίες! Φυσικά και επιτρέπεται να πραγματοποιείτε πετρέλευση με επιβάτες! Εδώ τα δελφίνια και τα καταμαράν λαμβάνουν bunkers με βυτία κατα την αποεπιβίβαση των επιβατών ελάχιστα μέτρα μακριά απο την κλίμακα!
Αν δέν γίνονταν σωστή συντήρηση στο πλοίο οι έλεγχοι θα το είχαν σταματήσει... Αν έχεις κάποια καταγγελία μπορείς επωνύμως να την καταθέσεις στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά στο Τμήμα Ελέγχου Εμπορικών Πλοίων... Αν όχι καλύτερα να παραθέτουμε τις απόψεις μας με σεβασμό στον πολιτισμό και τον σοβαρό διάλογο!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φυσικά και επιτρέπεται να πραγματοποιείτε πετρέλευση με επιβάτες! Εδώ τα δελφίνια και τα καταμαράν λαμβάνουν bunkers με βυτία κατα την αποεπιβίβαση των επιβατών ελάχιστα μέτρα μακριά απο την κλίμακα!


*Ειναι σωστο ομως αυτο;; Γιατί αν ερχοσουνα παλιοτερα μια βόλτα στη Ραφήνα θα εβλεπες το highspeed (το 2, το 3, το 6 η το 1) να φτανει στο λιμανι, να κανει πετρέλευση βεβιασμένα φορτώνοντας επιβάτες ταυτόχρονα, καύσιμα να στάζουν ( ακομη και σήμερα στην προβλήτα αυτή εχει μείνει γλίτσα από τότε - επι μια δεκαετία έσταζαν καύσιμα ) και κανα μετρο διπλα ταξιτζήδες να κάνουν τσιγάρο... Ασχετο βεβαια, απλως το αναφερω..... Επειδη το θεμα μας δεν ειναι ομως η πετρέλευση θα σταματήσω εδώ.*

----------


## speedrunner

> Κι εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει πως τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες το πλοίο μαζεύει αρκετή καθυστέρηση, συγκεκριμένα την Κυριακή έφτασε στον Πειραιά 1,5 ώρα μετά την προγραμματισμένη άφιξη. Πάντως τα συνεχή stand by και τα εξουθενωτικά δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει η κοινοπραξία μέχρι τις 22 Δεκεμβρίου δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορέσει να τα βγάλει εις πέρας το πλοίο.


Η 1,5 ώρα είναι η λιγότερη καθυστέρηση σε κάθε δρομολόγιο, που συνήθως είναι και περισσότερη, και φυσικά δεν οφείλεται στην αυξημένη κίνηση αλλα στην μείωση της ήδη χαμηλής ταχύτητας του πλοίου. όσο για τα εξουθενωτικά δρομολόγια θα διαφωνήσω, το καλοκαίρι ναι, αλλα τώρα κάνει μόλις 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα με αρκετή ώρα παραμονής στα τερματικά λιμάνια!!!!

----------


## kythnos

> Προσωπικα μπορώ να σου αναφέρω αρκετά πλοία επωνύμων εταιριών να καθυστέρησαν μέσα στα εξπρές του καλοκαιριού λόγω πετρέλευσης. Ειναι κάτι που μπορεί να τύχει απο 100 διαφορετικές συγκυρίες! Φυσικά και επιτρέπεται να πραγματοποιείτε πετρέλευση με επιβάτες! Εδώ τα δελφίνια και τα καταμαράν λαμβάνουν bunkers με βυτία κατα την αποεπιβίβαση των επιβατών ελάχιστα μέτρα μακριά απο την κλίμακα!
> Αν δέν γίνονταν σωστή συντήρηση στο πλοίο οι έλεγχοι θα το είχαν σταματήσει... Αν έχεις κάποια καταγγελία μπορείς επωνύμως να την καταθέσεις στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά στο Τμήμα Ελέγχου Εμπορικών Πλοίων... Αν όχι καλύτερα να παραθέτουμε τις απόψεις μας με σεβασμό στον πολιτισμό και τον σοβαρό διάλογο!


Εγω δεν είπα ότι η εταιρεία του δεν είναι επώνυμη,κάθε εταιρεία έχει ένα όνομα, η συγκεκριμένη δε, φέρει ένα βαρύ όνομα. Επίσης δεν υποστήριζω καμία εταιρεία και ούτε έχω και σχετικό συμφέρον,το μοναδικό μου ¨συμφέρον¨ είναι η καλύτερη ακτοπλοική σύνδεση καθότι είμαι μόνιμος κάτοικος Δυτικών Κυκλάδων ο οποίος μάλιστα μετακινείτε  αρκετα συχνά. Στο δια ταύτα, ότι γίνεται συχνά απο όλες τις εταιρείες της ακτοπλοίας τροφοδοσία καυσίμου ενω παράλληλα γίνεται επιβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων δεν σημαίνει ότι αποτελεί και σωστή πρακτική. Γιατί όμως να παίρνει πετρέλαια το πλοίο, μετά την προγραμματισμένη ώρα αναχώρησης του, ενώ έχει κάνει διανυχτερευση στο Πειραιά το προηγούμενο βράδυ? Γιατί αυτό είναι μία συνήθης πρακτική? Πώς αιτιολογείται μία τέτοια καθυστέρηση? Στο άλλο θέμα τώρα, οι αρχές και οι έλεγχοι ενεργούνται ανεξάρτητα απο καταγγελίες επομένως το πλοίο για να τεξιδεύει συμμορφώνεται με τα προβλεπόμενα..Πραγματικά θέλω να ελπίζω πως όλα λειτουργούν σωστά και η ηλικία του πλοίου και η οικονομική στενότητα στις μέρες μας δεν το έχουν επηρεάσει και λειτουργεί όπως και παλαιότερα...

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε kythnos δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε με σένα αλλά ούτε και με τον φίλο speedrunner. Οι φορές που έχει καθυστερήσει το πλοίο να φύγει από τον Πειραιά (και δεν μιλάω για 5-10 λεπτά) είναι ελάχιστες.. Στην Αθήνα ζούμε και τα παρακολουθούμε. Μπορεί να αγαπάω αυτό το πλοίο αλλά είμαι ο πρώτος που στραφώ εναντίον της εταιρείας του όταν αφήνει απλήρωτο το πλήρωμα. Όμως θέλω να είμαι δίκαιος. Μην υπερβάλλετε λοιπόν όσο αφορά την καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση. Και θα σας δώσω και συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. Παρασκευή 2 Αυγούστου 2013 ταξιδεύω με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος. Φτάνω στο λιμάνι στις 13:00 περίπου και βλέπω τον κόσμο έξω από το πλοίο. Πληροφορούμε λοιπόν ότι δεν επιτρέπουν την είσοδο στο πλοίο επειδή βρίσκεται μέσα η επιθεώρηση με κλιμάκιο του λιμενικού και πραγματοποιούν έλεγχο μετά από *ανώνυμη καταγγελία.
*Έτσι κάνουμε στην Ελλάδα. Τσάμπα μάγκες χωρίς να έχουμε τα κότσια να καταγγείλουμε κάτι επώνυμα. Η επιθεώρηση ήρθε στο πλοίο στις 10:00 και έφυγε περίπου στις 14:15 με 14:30. Η μπάριζα που έκανε την πετρέλευση είχε τελειώσει και αναχωρήσει περίπου στις 14:00. Με την αναχαχώρηση του κλιμακίου του λιμενικού αρχίζει ο αγώνας για την συλλογή των απαραίτητων εγγράφων από το λιμεναρχείο για την αναχώρηση του πλοίου. Με εντολή του κ. Βεντούρη ο οποίος βρισκόταν στο πλοίο βγαίνει ανακοίνωση στις 14:50 με την οποία ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος για ολιγόλεπτη καθυστέρηση λόγω επιθεώρησης. Περίπου 15 με 20 λεπτά αργότερα βγαίνει νέα ανακοίνωση που ενημερώνει τον κόσμο οτι ο απόπλους θα καθυστερήσει περίπου 15 λεπτά ακόμα. *Ξέρετε τί ώρα φύγαμε?? 15:45.* Όλα αυτά τα έζησα στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου.. *Και φυσικά βγήκατε να φωνάξετε μετά οτι το σαράβαλο καθυστερεί και η εταιρεία μας κοροιδεύει..* Όπως κάνετε πάντα. Ποιός όμως έκανε την καταγγελία?? Ανταγωνιστής?? Δεν νομίζω, μια κοινοπραξία είναι. Επιβάτης που δεν προλάβαινε το πλοίο και ήθελε να το καθυστερήσει? Θα έλεγε οτι στο πλοίο υπάρχει βόμβα. (και αυτό το έχουμε ζήσει) Εμένα μου πάει το μυαλό *σε αυτούς που βρίζουν το πλοίο από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ποιοί είναι και από πού*. Δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω όμως ακόμα. Η εταιρεία ευθύνεται για την καθυστέρηση αυτή? ή μήπως το ίδιο το πλοίο δεν ήθελε να φύγει? Θα το ακούσω και αυτό.
Φυσικά θα γνωρίζετε και την φάρσα που έγινε την άνοιξη με την δήθεν ύπαρξη βόμβας. Πολλά σαμποτάζ μαζεμένα μου μυρίζουν. Ίσως για να έχουμε κάποιο λόγο να γκρινιάζουμε. Και βέβαια για τη βόμβα η εταιρεία θα έφταιγε. Ποιός άλλος? ¶λλη φορά καθυστέρησε να φύγει 1,5 ώρα *(η μοναδική που συνέβει)* γιατί όντως καθυστέρησαν τα πετρέλαια, και* οι αξιότιμοι δήμαρχοι σας*, έστειλαν εξώδικο. Θέλω όμως να μου απαντήσετε ειλικρινά. 
Μόνο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος καθυστερεί στις αφίξεις του στα λιμάνια? Μόνο αυτό καθυστερεί να φτάσει στον Πειραιά?
Μόνο αυτό έχει μειωμένη ταχύτητα το χειμώνα?
Ο Κοραής φτάνει πάντα στην ώρα του?
Πλέει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από το ¶γιος Γεώργιος το χειμώνα? Πέρσι το χειμώνα όμως που έκανε δρομολόγια ο Κοραής δεν βγάλατε άχνα. Τσιμουδιά. Ταξιδεύατε με αυτό και ήσασταν και ευχαριστημένοι. Φέτος που κάνει δρομολόγια το ¶γιος Γεώργιος έχετε λυσάξει πάλι. Εσείς και οι κάτοικοι στη Σάμο με το Ιεράπετρα. Είσαστε οι μόνοι κάτοικοι νησιών που κηρύξατε ανεπιθύμητο πλοίο στα νησιά σας. SPEEDRUNNER θέλετε όμως με 5 μήνες δρομολόγια, το εισιτήριο 50¤ και το χειμώνα γειά σας. ή ακόμα καλύτερα, μονοπώλιο BLUE STAR με εισιτήριο 27¤ για Κύθνο. Και η BLUE STAR μειώνει τις ταχύτητες της στην Παροναξία καθώς το βραδινό δρομολόγιο εκτελείται με 16,5 κόμβους αυξάνοντας τον χρόνο ταξιδιού από Πάρο για Πειραιά από 4+ σε 6 ώρες. Εκεί θα τολμούσατε να διαμαρτυρηθείτε ή θα βολευόσασταν με το οτι το πλοίο είναι νεότερο σε ηλικία και πιο γρήγορο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες? Και το καλοκαίρι πιστεύετε οτι η BLUE STAR θα έβαζε και δεύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή? Υποθετικά σενάρια κάνω που όμως για πολλούς είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι. Είναι γνωστό σε όλους οτι τα έχετε με τον Βεντούρη και του κάνετε πόλεμο από το 2005 που μπήκε στη γραμμή. Δικαίωμα σας.. Όμως δεν είναι δικαίωμα σας να χτυπάτε το πλοίο με απαράδεκτους χαρακτηρισμούς όπως σαπιοκάραβο, σαράβαλο, επικίνδυνο και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες. *Όπως μια ανεκδιήγητη "δεσποινίς" από τη Σίφνο είχε γράψει την απίστευτη βλακεία* περί ύπαρξης τσιμέντου στο πλοίο (χωρίς να πώ περισσότερα). Και όσο αφορά το ψέμα που αναμασούν οι δήμαρχοι σας εδώ και μήνες τώρα, γιατί δεν έχουν τι άλλο να πούν και πώς να δικαιολογήσουν τις ψήφους που πήραν, είναι το θέμα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων. Την άνοιξη που γκρίνιαζαν γι'αυτό, έπρεπε να ξέρουν οτι τα δρομολόγια ήταν περασμένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων πρίν από τα μέσα Μαρτίου, δηλαδή μισό μήνα και κάτι  πριν από την έναρξη των δρομολογίων. Αντιθέτως, την ίδια περίοδο το σύστημα κρατήσεων της ΖΑΝΤΕ δεν εμφάνιζε δρομολόγια. Εκεί όμως δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι. Μούγκα. Το πλοίο 1 Απριλίου άρχιζε δρομολόγια και κάτι έπρεπε να εφεύρουν για να γκρινιάξουν και πάλι. Γνωστά τα κόλπα. Αν το είχατε ψάξει θα το ξέρατε.

----------


## kythnos

> Φίλε kythnos δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση ούτε με σένα αλλά ούτε και με τον φίλο speedrunner. Οι φορές που έχει καθυστερήσει το πλοίο να φύγει από τον Πειραιά (και δεν μιλάω για 5-10 λεπτά) είναι ελάχιστες.. Στην Αθήνα ζούμε και τα παρακολουθούμε. Μπορεί να αγαπάω αυτό το πλοίο αλλά είμαι ο πρώτος που στραφώ εναντίον της εταιρείας του όταν αφήνει απλήρωτο το πλήρωμα. Όμως θέλω να είμαι δίκαιος. Μην υπερβάλλετε λοιπόν όσο αφορά την καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση. Και θα σας δώσω και συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα. Παρασκευή 2 Αυγούστου 2013 ταξιδεύω με το ¶γιος Γεώργιος. Φτάνω στο λιμάνι στις 13:00 περίπου και βλέπω τον κόσμο έξω από το πλοίο. Πληροφορούμε λοιπόν ότι δεν επιτρέπουν την είσοδο στο πλοίο επειδή βρίσκεται μέσα η επιθεώρηση με κλιμάκιο του λιμενικού και πραγματοποιούν έλεγχο μετά από *ανώνυμη καταγγελία.
> *Έτσι κάνουμε στην Ελλάδα. Τσάμπα μάγκες χωρίς να έχουμε τα κότσια να καταγγείλουμε κάτι επώνυμα. Η επιθεώρηση ήρθε στο πλοίο στις 10:00 και έφυγε περίπου στις 14:15 με 14:30. Η μπάριζα που έκανε την πετρέλευση είχε τελειώσει και αναχωρήσει περίπου στις 14:00. Με την αναχαχώρηση του κλιμακίου του λιμενικού αρχίζει ο αγώνας για την συλλογή των απαραίτητων εγγράφων από το λιμεναρχείο για την αναχώρηση του πλοίου. Με εντολή του κ. Βεντούρη ο οποίος βρισκόταν στο πλοίο βγαίνει ανακοίνωση στις 14:50 με την οποία ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος για ολιγόλεπτη καθυστέρηση λόγω επιθεώρησης. Περίπου 15 με 20 λεπτά αργότερα βγαίνει νέα ανακοίνωση που ενημερώνει τον κόσμο οτι ο απόπλους θα καθυστερήσει περίπου 15 λεπτά ακόμα. *Ξέρετε τί ώρα φύγαμε?? 15:45.* Όλα αυτά τα έζησα στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου.. *Και φυσικά βγήκατε να φωνάξετε μετά οτι το σαράβαλο καθυστερεί και η εταιρεία μας κοροιδεύει..* Όπως κάνετε πάντα. Ποιός όμως έκανε την καταγγελία?? Ανταγωνιστής?? Δεν νομίζω, μια κοινοπραξία είναι. Επιβάτης που δεν προλάβαινε το πλοίο και ήθελε να το καθυστερήσει? Θα έλεγε οτι στο πλοίο υπάρχει βόμβα. (και αυτό το έχουμε ζήσει) Εμένα μου πάει το μυαλό *σε αυτούς που βρίζουν το πλοίο από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ποιοί είναι και από πού*. Δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω όμως ακόμα. Η εταιρεία ευθύνεται για την καθυστέρηση αυτή? ή μήπως το ίδιο το πλοίο δεν ήθελε να φύγει? Θα το ακούσω και αυτό.
> Φυσικά θα γνωρίζετε και την φάρσα που έγινε την άνοιξη με την δήθεν ύπαρξη βόμβας. Πολλά σαμποτάζ μαζεμένα μου μυρίζουν. Ίσως για να έχουμε κάποιο λόγο να γκρινιάζουμε. Και βέβαια για τη βόμβα η εταιρεία θα έφταιγε. Ποιός άλλος? ¶λλη φορά καθυστέρησε να φύγει 1,5 ώρα *(η μοναδική που συνέβει)* γιατί όντως καθυστέρησαν τα πετρέλαια, και* οι αξιότιμοι δήμαρχοι σας*, έστειλαν εξώδικο. Θέλω όμως να μου απαντήσετε ειλικρινά. 
> Μόνο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος καθυστερεί στις αφίξεις του στα λιμάνια? Μόνο αυτό καθυστερεί να φτάσει στον Πειραιά?
> Μόνο αυτό έχει μειωμένη ταχύτητα το χειμώνα?
> Ο Κοραής φτάνει πάντα στην ώρα του?
> Πλέει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από το ¶γιος Γεώργιος το χειμώνα? Πέρσι το χειμώνα όμως που έκανε δρομολόγια ο Κοραής δεν βγάλατε άχνα. Τσιμουδιά. Ταξιδεύατε με αυτό και ήσασταν και ευχαριστημένοι. Φέτος που κάνει δρομολόγια το ¶γιος Γεώργιος έχετε λυσάξει πάλι. Εσείς και οι κάτοικοι στη Σάμο με το Ιεράπετρα. Είσαστε οι μόνοι κάτοικοι νησιών που κηρύξατε ανεπιθύμητο πλοίο στα νησιά σας. SPEEDRUNNER θέλετε όμως με 5 μήνες δρομολόγια, το εισιτήριο 50¤ και το χειμώνα γειά σας. ή ακόμα καλύτερα, μονοπώλιο BLUE STAR με εισιτήριο 27¤ για Κύθνο. Και η BLUE STAR μειώνει τις ταχύτητες της στην Παροναξία καθώς το βραδινό δρομολόγιο εκτελείται με 16,5 κόμβους αυξάνοντας τον χρόνο ταξιδιού από Πάρο για Πειραιά από 4+ σε 6 ώρες. Εκεί θα τολμούσατε να διαμαρτυρηθείτε ή θα βολευόσασταν με το οτι το πλοίο είναι νεότερο σε ηλικία και πιο γρήγορο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες? Και το καλοκαίρι πιστεύετε οτι η BLUE STAR θα έβαζε και δεύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή? Υποθετικά σενάρια κάνω που όμως για πολλούς είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι. Είναι γνωστό σε όλους οτι τα έχετε με τον Βεντούρη και του κάνετε πόλεμο από το 2005 που μπήκε στη γραμμή. Δικαίωμα σας.. Όμως δεν είναι δικαίωμα σας να χτυπάτε το πλοίο με απαράδεκτους χαρακτηρισμούς όπως σαπιοκάραβο, σαράβαλο, επικίνδυνο και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες. *Όπως μια ανεκδιήγητη "δεσποινίς" από τη Σίφνο είχε γράψει την απίστευτη βλακεία* περί ύπαρξης τσιμέντου στο πλοίο (χωρίς να πώ περισσότερα). Και όσο αφορά το ψέμα που αναμασούν οι δήμαρχοι σας εδώ και μήνες τώρα, γιατί δεν έχουν τι άλλο να πούν και πώς να δικαιολογήσουν τις ψήφους που πήραν, είναι το θέμα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων. Την άνοιξη που γκρίνιαζαν γι'αυτό, έπρεπε να ξέρουν οτι τα δρομολόγια ήταν περασμένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων πρίν από τα μέσα Μαρτίου, δηλαδή μισό μήνα και κάτι  πριν από την έναρξη των δρομολογίων. Αντιθέτως, την ίδια περίοδο το σύστημα κρατήσεων της ΖΑΝΤΕ δεν εμφάνιζε δρομολόγια. Εκεί όμως δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι. Μούγκα. Το πλοίο 1 Απριλίου άρχιζε δρομολόγια και κάτι έπρεπε να εφεύρουν για να γκρινιάξουν και πάλι. Γνωστά τα κόλπα. Αν το είχατε ψάξει θα το ξέρατε.


Δύο πράγματα χωρίς να θέλω να ανοίξω αντιπαράθεση. Το πλοίο συστηματικά αργεί κατα μία ώρα να φύγει απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά λόγω πετρέλευσης...Όσες φορές έχω ταξιδέψει τελευταία το έχει κάνει πάντα και η μία ώρα είναι κυριολεκτικά και δεν την λέω στο περίπου(δεν ξέρω χθές αν έφυγε κανονικά). Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου όπως και της κοινοπραξίας ανακοινώνονται με τόσο βραχυπρόθεσμο προγραμματισμό που πολλές φορές δεν ξέρεις αν την μεθεπόμενη μέρα υπάρχει δρομολόγιο. Αν αυτά που λέω ισχύουν ή όχι μπορούν να το υποστηρίξουν όσοι ταξιδεύουν τακτικά με το πλοίο...Απο καραβολατρικής άποψης χαίρομαι που υπάρχει αυτό το πλοίο αλλά όταν μένεις χειμώνα σε ένα μικρό νησί και προσπαθείς να προγραμματίσεις σημαντικά πράγματα και να συνδεθείς με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα και αντιμετωπίζεις δυσκολίες εκεί αλλάζει η οπτική που βλέπεις τα πράγματα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο λόγω απαγορευτικού παραμένει στη Σαντορίνη και θα αναχωρήσει για Πειραιά αύριο στις 07:00 το πρωί!

DSCN3493.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο λόγω απαγορευτικού παραμένει στον Πειραιά με αποτέλεσμα να ακυρωθεί το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο (14:55). Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως αύριο το πρωί στις *07:25* για Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Σίφνο - Σέριφο - Πειραιά, καθώς οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες έχουν να δουν βαπόρι απ' τον Πειραιά απ' την περασμένη Παρασκευή! Την Παρασκευή θα επανέλθει κανονικά στα δρομολόγιά του.

----------


## speedrunner

> To πλοίο λόγω απαγορευτικού παραμένει στον Πειραιά με αποτέλεσμα να ακυρωθεί το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο (14:55). Το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως αύριο το πρωί στις *07:25* για Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Σίφνο - Σέριφο - Πειραιά, καθώς οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες έχουν να δουν βαπόρι απ' τον Πειραιά απ' την περασμένη Παρασκευή! Την Παρασκευή θα επανέλθει κανονικά στα δρομολόγιά του.


Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνει όλο το δρομολόγιο μέχρι την Σαντορίνη καθώς και η Φολέγανδρος και η Σίκινος απο την Παρασκευή έχουν να δουν καράβι!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Τουλάχιστον να πήγαινε μέχρι Σίκινο μιας και Ίος Σαντορίνη έχουν το blue star..

----------


## Takerman

Οι καραβολάτρες έχουν την ίδια "τρέλα" διεθνώς. 

gefyra.jpgag captain1.jpgag captain2.jpgagios georgios1.jpgagios georgios2.jpg

All photos by Robert Brink. (Sweden)

----------


## Takerman

Όταν πάει πίσω στη Σουηδία θα του λένε οι φίλοι του, μα καλά δεν τράβηξες καμιά φωτογραφία με τοπία? Ναι τράβηξα, αλλά με καράβι.  :Sour: 

ag sunset1.jpgag sunset2.jpg

Photos by Robert Brink.

----------


## despo

Οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα θα είναι ο ένας και μοναδικός εκπρόσωπος που θα μείνει να μας θυμίζει την υπέροχη αυτή σειρά των καραβιών.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ήταν στην λιγότερη καλή κατάσταση από τα άλλα δύο και όπως φαίνεται θα είναι και το τελευταίο που θα φύγει...... Θεωρώ αυτή τη τριάς τα ομορφότερα και ιδανικότερα βαπόρια που πέρασαν (ομιλώ για τα συμβατικά παλαιάς κοπής).

----------


## plori

¶λλη μια καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση του σήμερα που έφυγε στις 16:00 λόγω επισχεσης εργασίας !!!! :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν απο λίγο μίλησα με γνωστό μου που επιβαίνει στο πλοίο και μου είπε ότι το σημερινό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά μπορεί να φύγει μπορεί και όχι καθώς δεν έχει καταβληθεί το δώρο των Χριστουγέννων στους ναυτικούς και δεν φεύγουν αν δεν πληρωθούν!!!!!

----------


## parastimos

Να το πάρει και να φύγει .Η αλητεία σε όλη της τη μεγαλοπρεπεια.

----------


## plori

Δεν πάει άλλο ...δεν αντέχουμε πια αυτή την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## kythnos

Η εταιρεία του πλοίου εύχεται καλά Χριστούγεννα με απλήρωτους ναυτικούς και τους επιβάτες στο λιμάνι...Δεν έφταναν οι καθυστερήσεις μία ώρας που έχουν γίνει καθεστώς τώρα δεν εκτελείται καν το δρομολόγιο...Μπράβο και στο Υπουργείο όμως που είναι άξιο και στέκεται στο ύψος του όπως κάνει τόσα χρόνια με εξαιρετική συνέπεια...Να φανταστώ ότι έχει μπεί μπροστά και το σχέδιο εκείνο που έλεγαν για να εγκαταληφθούν κάποια νησιά, αλλώστε έχουμε πολλά τι να τα κάνουμε τόσα???Να πάρει και κανας άλλος....Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι...

----------


## parastimos

Αφού μάζεψε το χρήμα της περασμένης εβδομάδας (υπερβολική κινηση) τώρα το έδεσε ···παλιές καλές εποχές ...

----------


## plori

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=551826

Για διαβάστε το....

----------


## speedrunner

> http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=551826
> 
> Για διαβάστε το....





> Όσοι ταξίδευαν για Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο θα μετακινηθούν με το Blue Star Naxos


Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής???? Ότι το BSN θα πιάσει Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο???
Μα φυσικά και όχι... απλά κάποιοι απο τους επιβάτες για Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο πήραν το BSN θα διανυκτερεύσουν στην Νάξο και αύριο θα φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους με το Aqua Spirit...!!!!
Και φυσικά όλα αυτά τα έξοδα τα επιβαρύνονται οι ίδιοι!!!!!
Μην ακούσω άνθρωπο να υπερασπιστεί και τώρα την εταιρία και το καράβι γιατί θα γίνω τρελός!!!!!!

----------


## nikolasher

εγώ το πλοίο δεν το ξέρω και δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με αυτό η τα αδέλφια του. μου αρέσει πολύ εμφανισιακά και είναι και από τους λίγους εκπροσώπους μιας άλλης εποχής όμορφης. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως γιατί τέτοια επίθεση σε αυτό το πλοιο;φυσικα είναι άδικο να είναι απλήρωτοι οι ναυτικοί άλλα δεν είδα το λατω η το Τσαμπίον Δεμένο εκεί οι ναυτικοί μας απλήρωτοι είναι ¶ρα μήπως άλλο ο βεντουρης άλλο ο βαρδινογιαννης; μήπως αν το πλοίο έγραφε ανεκ θα ήταν ποιο ανεκτά τα πράματα (φυσικά και το θεωρώ άδικο ο εργαζόμενος να μην πληρώνετε όποια εταιρεία και να είναι αυτή). Αν στα μπλου σταρ δεν έδιναν το δώρο στη ώρα τους , πλέον συμβαίνει σε μεγάλο μέρος των εταιρειών, θα έδενε το Πάρος η το Δήλος;

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν μιλάμε για τους μισθούς που και αυτοί παραμένουν απλήρωτοι αλλα για το δώρο τον Χριστουγέννων του οποίου η μη καταβολή επιφέρει την αυτόφορη διαδικασία όπως και έγινε για τον Βεντούρη!!!! 

http://miloslife.gr/

----------


## parastimos

Οι επιβάτες Μηλου ,Σίφνου στη Σεριφο με το Ακουα και απο εκεί στο Πειραιά με το BS.Αμοιροι Δυτικοκυκλαδιτες ...

----------


## nikos4

Εντάξει , ο Βεντούρης τα έκανε μούσκεμα , αλλά και το Υπουργείο όμως ε? Αντανακλαστικά αγελάδας.....
Τι να πεις....
Αν κάποιος , εγώ δηλαδή , θέλει να πάει την 30-12 σπίτι του το οποίο είναι στη Μήλο , τι κάνει?
Θα πάει ή να μην ξεκινήσει καν?

----------


## nikos4

> εγώ το πλοίο δεν το ξέρω και δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με αυτό η τα αδέλφια του. μου αρέσει πολύ εμφανισιακά και είναι και από τους λίγους εκπροσώπους μιας άλλης εποχής όμορφης. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως γιατί τέτοια επίθεση σε αυτό το πλοιο;φυσικα είναι άδικο να είναι απλήρωτοι οι ναυτικοί άλλα δεν είδα το λατω η το Τσαμπίον Δεμένο εκεί οι ναυτικοί μας απλήρωτοι είναι ¶ρα μήπως άλλο ο βεντουρης άλλο ο βαρδινογιαννης; μήπως αν το πλοίο έγραφε ανεκ θα ήταν ποιο ανεκτά τα πράματα (φυσικά και το θεωρώ άδικο ο εργαζόμενος να μην πληρώνετε όποια εταιρεία και να είναι αυτή). Αν στα μπλου σταρ δεν έδιναν το δώρο στη ώρα τους , πλέον συμβαίνει σε μεγάλο μέρος των εταιρειών, θα έδενε το Πάρος η το Δήλος;


Μου φαίνεται κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει.Τι σχέση έχει η εμφάνιση του πλοίου ( η οποία αν το δεις τώρα είναι ΑΘΛΙΑ) με την ταλαιπωρία πληρώματος και επιβατών.
Οσο για τα άλλα πλοία προφανώς τα πληρώματα ξέρουν κάτι περισσότερο από εμάς.

----------


## plori

Θα πρέπει να καταλάβουν κάποιοι στο φόρουμ ότι άλλο είναι η καραβολατρική άποψη που έχουμε όλοι για το πλοίο και άλλο τα προβλήματα που έχει δημιουργήσει η εταιρεία με τα οικονομικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την ταλαιπωρία όλων των κατοίκων των δυτικών Κυκλάδων.Δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς το πρόβλημα εάν δεν το ζει. :Apologetic:  Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είμαι "φαν" κάποιας εταιρείας ή πλοίου όπως μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω σε κάποιους συνδρομητές του φόρουμ. Εγώ είμαι "φαν' της αξιοπρεπούς συγκοινωνίας των νησιών μας.

----------


## nikolasher

Δεν θα μηληξσω για αλλα πλοια και πληρωματα τα οποια μπορει να ειναι  και λιγο με δεμενα χερια λογο μεγεθους εταιρειων. Ειμαι ναυτικος και ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειναι να εισαι μακρια απο ολα με συνθικες πολυ δυσκολες και να μην πληρωθεις και για πολυ καιρο.Απλα πιστευω οτι οι ναυτεργατες θα επρεπε να δωσουν μια καταλικτικη ημερομινια  τελεσιγραφο στον πλοιοκτητη (δεν ξερω αν αυτο συνεβει) πριν προβουν σε επισχεση. Εκτος ποια και αν ηταν εξαφανισμενος ο βεντουρης η δεν δεχονταν καμια κουβεντα αρα καλα εκαναν. απλες σκεψεις καταλαβαινω την δυσκολια  των δυτικων κυκλαδων που αποκοβοντε εντελος απο την υπολοιπη ελλαδα και μαλιστα μερες που ειναι.Και φυσικα τους ναυτικους του πλοιου που αν δεν βρεθουν χρηματα θα εχουμε αλλο ενα νταλιανα αλλη μια πηνελοπη και την καταπατηση της αξιοπρεπειας και μαλιστα σε μερες γιορτης  και φυσικα την αναζητηση εργασιας που εχει γηνει αθλος ειδικα στην ακτοπλοια ειδικα για τα κατωτερα πληρωματα. Ειναι απλες σκεψεις και δε θελω να παρω το μερος κανενος παρα μονο των κατοικων αυτων των νησιων και να ελπιζω για ενα καλυτερο μελον για πληρωμα και πλοιο

----------


## artzuna

Aυτό που έγινε απλά αντικατοπτρίζει την σημερινή κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα.
Απλά μέσα στο χάος ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι θέλει.
Οι ναυτικοί ok είναι απλήρωτοι και έχουν δίκιο.
Τι περιμέναν όμως? 
Αφού φόρτωσαν το πλοίο με κόσμο βγάλανε εισητήρια και σέρβιραν καφέδες,περίμεναν τι?
Να πάει ο Βεντούρης ντυμένος αη Βασίλης με τα δωρά για να αποφασίσουν αν θα φύγουν ή όχι?
Ας το ακύρωναν εξ αρχής.Τι είδους καψώνια είναι αυτά?
Και καλά οκ μπήκαν οι υπόλοιποι στο Πρέβελη(Σέριφο,Σίφνο,Μήλο).Τόσο μέσα θα έμπαιναν αν έπιανε και Κύθνο να εξυπηρετήσουν τον κόσμο?

Οι επιβάτες και ειδικά όσοι έπρεπε να είναι Κύθνο όπως κοντινό συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο είναι οι μόνοι που δεν φταίνε.Αν ήμουν εγώ θα έκανα μήνυση κατά παντώς υπευθύνου.Θα μου πεις θα βγαζες άκρη? Δεν ξέρω.
Ας ελπίσουμε κάτι να αλλάξει.
Οι Κύθνιοι ξέρουν πολύ καλά πως αν πει οριστικό αντίο το Αγ.Γεώργιος ίσως να είναι και το οριστικό αντίο του Πειραιά γι΄αυτό δεν μιλάνε,

Συγνώμη για την ένταση του μηνύματος,
Καλές γιορτές να έχουμε.

----------


## gpap2006

Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ λογω διαστάσεων δε νομίζω να χωράει στην Κυθνο.

----------


## alonso

χωραει....εχουν φτιαξει εδω και καποια χρονια θεσεις απ'εξω απο το παλιο.....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Δύσκολες καταστάσεις με μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για τον επιβάτη αλλά δεν βλέπω καμιά άλλη εταιρεία να βάζει βαπόρι στις Δυτικές.Έτσι εκτός από τον πλοιοκτήτη που βρίζουν όλοι θα έπρεπε να ζητάτε και το λόγο στις άλλες εταιρείες που δεν επισκέπτονται τα νησιά σας....

----------


## nikolasher

πλοια οπως το αγ. Γεωργιος τοσο οικονομικα σχεδον δεν υπαρχουν για να μπορεσουν να αντεξουν τον δυσκολο χειμωνα οπως ειναι τωρα ποια.Εδω οι γραμμες της Κρητης εχουν τρομερη πτωση και ειδικα τον χειμωνα. Ελπιζω να βγω λαθος αλλα αν δειτε κανα Πρεβελης να προσθετει στη γραμμη του μια φορα την εβδομαδα (οπως παει προς το Ηρακλειο κασο καρπαθο ροδο) και τις δυτικες κυκλαδες και να ειναι η μονη επικοινωνια με τον περαια μην εκπλαγειτε (για χειμωνα παντα). Ισος και με μια επιδοτηση .Θελω να πιστευω σε ενα καλυτερο μελλον για την γραμμη αυτη και φυσικα σε αναβαθμιση που την αξιζουν οι κατοικοι και ελπιζω να μην αναπολουν  τον Αγιο ΓΕωργιο του χρονου τον χειμωνα. χρονια πολλα σε ολους και με υγεια

----------


## kythnos

Μα με το πλοίο σαν πλοίο δεν νομίζουν ότι έχουν τίποτε οι νησιώτες γιατί τα προηγούμενα χρόνια μας εξυπηρέτησε με συνέπεια, το θέμα είναι τι έκανε η εταιρεία του και πώς άφησε βαπόρι και ναυτικούς να φτάσουν σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που δημιουργεί πλέον δυσάρεστες συνέπειες σε όσους ταξιδεύουν με το πλοίο.

----------


## Takerman

Απόπλους από Πειραιά.
agios georgios 1.jpg agios georgios 2.jpg 

Κατάπλους στη Μήλο.
agios georgios 3.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oι περισσότερες φωτό του φίλου μας Robert είναι πολύ ζωντανές. Ευτυχώς κ υπήρχαν οι αλλοδαποί που φωτογράφιζαν παλιά γιατί από Έλληνες ήμασταν τρεις κ ο κούκος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ   καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_Piraeus 1997 PANAGIA EKATONTAPILIANI.jpg

----------


## Takerman

> Oι περισσότερες φωτό του φίλου μας Robert είναι πολύ ζωντανές. Ευτυχώς κ υπήρχαν οι αλλοδαποί που φωτογράφιζαν παλιά γιατί από Έλληνες ήμασταν τρεις κ ο κούκος


Καλές είναι αλλά σαν του TSS APOLLON δεν είναι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μια χαρα ειναι φιλε Takerman και ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πλοίο εχτές ξεκουραζόταν για ακόμα μια μέρα.
P2133435.jpg P2133433.jpg P2133437.jpg P2133450.jpg

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο ξεκουράζεται ωραία .... Εργασίες συντηρησης γίνονται ? γιατί ο καιρός περνάει .....

----------


## proussos

pe2000001.jpg

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ...πάει για τον Πειραιά !*

----------


## proussos

pe1000001.jpg

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ...πάει για τα νησιά !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφες και νοσταλγικες φωτο απο τον φιλο, απο τα παλια, proussos.Μακαρι το 42 χρονο ιστορικο βαπορι να εχει μια καλη καταληξη

----------


## speedrunner

Ανοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου σήμερα, σύμφωνα με το openseas επανέρχεται στα δρομολόγια του στις 11/04/2014!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Συνεχίζονται κανονικά οι εργασίες συντήρησης του ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Ξαναβρίσκει τον εαυτό του σιγά σιγά. Ένας δεξαμενισμός πρίν το καλοκαίρι και είναι έτοιμο.

P4070287small.jpg P4070263.jpg P4070292.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P4070252.jpg P4070253.jpg P4070297.jpg

----------


## plori

Στης μηχανές έγινε ¨δυνατή¨ συντήρηση έτσι ώστε να εχει αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες ?

----------


## superfast vi

Εργασιες συντηρησης

----------


## plori

Αυτή την στιγμή το ¶γιος κάνει δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το οποίο μόλις τελείωσε, μέχρι 16 κόμβους η ταχύτητα.

----------


## Nikos92

Καλές θάλασσες στον Άγιο Γεώργιο και σε όλο το πλήρωμα,μετράω τις μέρες για να κατέβω στην αγαπημένη μου Σίφνο  :Fat:

----------


## plori

Καλή αρχή και καλά ταξίδια και σήμερα απο οτι βλέπω με "τρελές" ταχύτητες!!! :Apologetic:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι ο τελευταιος Απολλωνας που ξεκινα... Οσο και συμπαθης να ειναι ο Κοραης η "απολλωνια" φιγουρα ειναι σιγουρα αρχηγικη και βαπορισια. Καλα ταξιδια μπαρμπα!!!

----------


## despo

> Ειναι ο τελευταιος Απολλωνας που ξεκινα... Οσο και συμπαθης να ειναι ο Κοραης η "απολλωνια" φιγουρα ειναι σιγουρα αρχηγικη και βαπορισια. Καλα ταξιδια μπαρμπα!!!


Συμφωνώ και εγω. Το ζήτημα είναι οτι ξεκίνησε πολύ απότομα, χωρις να έχει κάνει μεχρι στιγμής δεξαμενισμό και αναρωτιέται κανείς αν μετα το τέλος του καλοκαιριού, θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει στη γραμμή.

----------


## SteliosK

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το βαπόρι!

DSC_1048.JPG DSC_1052.JPG DSC_1060.JPG DSC_1083.JPG

----------


## basilis.m

> Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το βαπόρι!


η τριτη φωτο ειναι τοσο ζωντανη που περιμενα να ακουσω το θορυβο απ' τις μηχανες και να μυρισω τη θαλασσα

----------


## Nautilia News

agios georgios1.jpg
*Πρώτο δρομολόγιο του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για το 2014*

----------


## SteliosK

Από τη χτεσινή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

DSC_0036.jpg

Για τον giorgos...

----------


## lissos

*Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή.*
Πριν από 11 χρόνια. Μέρες του Πάσχα του 2003.

Φωτογραφία από το "μπαούλο".
gddfggd.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή.*
> Πριν από 11 χρόνια. Μέρες του Πάσχα του 2003.
> 
> Φωτογραφία από το "μπαούλο".
> gddfggd.jpg


 E όχι κ μπαούλο.Το πλοίο nickname κ avatar σου αν κ πολύ το συμπαθούσα γενικά,πρύμα ήταν ασ'το καλύτερα :Fat: ...

----------


## lissos

"Μπαούλο" εννοώ από κάτι ξεχασμένους σκληρούς δίσκους που έχω (αρχείο) . 

Μια χαρα είναι το πλοίο! Να μην παρεξηγηθώ εεεε!  :Smile: 

Όσο για το L15505, αυτο που είχε πίσω ονομαζόταν 'χρηστική αισθητική'!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όσο για το L15505, αυτο που είχε πίσω ονομαζόταν 'χρηστική αισθητική'!


Aν δεν "κρεμόταν" απ' έξω αυτό συν που τετραγώνισαν την υπερκατασκευή με τις καμπίνες πάνω από την γέφυρα δεν θα ήταν άσχημο. Η ΑΝΕΚ προσπαθεί να εκμεταλλεύεται κ το τελευταίο τετραγωνικό.
Κατά τα άλλα, πολύ το χαιρόμουνα στο ταξίδι με την άπλα του,με τις περατζάδες του!

----------


## lissos

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία από το "μπαούλο".
Έτος 2000 (αν θυμάμαι καλά...)
*Express Artemis* πλάτη - πλάτη με το *Express Apollon*
jhgll.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Και διακρίνεται και το HIGHSPEED 1 εκεί δεξιά στην εικόνα...   :Smile:

----------


## giorgos....

Απο την αναχώρηση της Μ. Τετάρτης.

P4160374.jpg P4160380.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Για τους λάτρεις του!


DSC_0776.jpg

----------


## leo85

Προχθές σε ένα πρωινό ξεκίνημα.

Αγιος Γεωργιος 17-4-2014 01.gif

----------


## Nikos92

Παιδιά μην ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες και μας ρίχνετε ψυχολογικά(Προφανώς και αστειεύομαι)!!!Μετράω και τα δευτερόλεπτα για να κατέβω με τον γερόλυκο στην αγαπημένη μου Σίφνο  :Fat:  Πολύ ωραίες όλες οι φωτογραφίες  :Fat:

----------


## giorgos....

Γιορτάζει ο βάπορας σήμερα. Χρόνια του Πολλά, καλοτάξιδος να είναι.

P4210018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Βάπορα,  στους Γιώργους, και στις Γεωργίες.

ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 10-7-2012.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ στην μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν αποπλου  το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_1997 PANAGIA EKATONTAPILIANI.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Απόπλους στις 22/4/14. Τραβηγμένες από το κατάστρωμα της Αριάδνης.

DSC_0081.jpg DSC_0082.jpg

DSC_0083.jpg DSC_0084.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άγιος Γεώργιος 11/05/2014
Κατάπλους στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

DSC_1159.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P5180114.jpg
Απογευματινή άφιξη ένα απόγευμα του Μαίου.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Θέλω να κάνω ένα ταξίδι να γνωρίσω το πλοίο ..θα μπορέσω να πάω στην μηχανή και στην γέφυρα?Αφήνουν?

----------


## giorgos....

P5250428.jpg P5250433.jpg

Ας δούμε 2 φωτογραφίες του όμορφου πλοίου από τη χθεσινή άφιξη του στον Πειραιά.
Ως πότε θα ταξιδεύουν έτσι αυτοί οι ήρωες που έχει για πλήρωμα;; Τον διατηρούν σε αυτή την κατάσταση με το τίποτα και με μόνα όπλα
τη διάθεση τους και την αγάπη τους. Ταξιδεύουν τους επιβάτες με ασφάλεια και χωρίς προβλήματα. Έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τις κατάρες και τους αφορισμούς των κατοίκων των κατοίκων των Δ. Κυκλάδων, αλλά και να κοιτάξουν στα μάτια τις οικογένειες τους γιατί ως γνωστόν "no money.. no party.."
Προσπαθώντας να σταθούν όρθιοι όσοι απέμειναν, βάζουν πλάτη για να κυκλοφορεί αυτό εδώ το καράβι. Και η ανταμοιβή τους γι' αυτό είναι το "μηδέν", ένα μεγάλο και τεράστιο "μηδέν", γι' αυτούς που εδώ και 3 χρόνια στηρίζουν το πλοίο υπομένοντας με αξιοπρέπεια. Βλέπεις η οικονομική κρίση είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για τέτοιες δουλειές. Η αξιοπρέπεια όμως δεν τρώγεται, και φυσικά ούτε τα χαρτιά τρώγονται, όσους αριθμούς και υπογραφές και αν έχουν πάνω, γιατί αν λήξουν, μένεις με τα χαρτιά στο χέρι.
Για εμάς όμως είναι πραγματικοί ήρωες, τους αξίζουν όλα τα μπράβο και τα ευχαριστώ του κόσμου γιατί μας έχουν χαρίσει αμέτρητα ταξίδια, πάντα με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη, ένα χαμόγελο για να μην αφήνει το μέσα τους να φανερωθεί. Η ηθική ικανοποίηση τουλάχιστον τους ανήκει ολοκληρωτικά.
Το ίδιο και για τους ναυτικούς της NEL LINES αλλά και του ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ.
Ένα καράβι όμως δεν ταξιδεύει όταν το νοιάζεται μόνο το πλήρωμα του και μερικά άτομα που το αγαπούν.Το *κρίμα* είναι να μην αγαπάς αυτό που συνεχίζει για χρόνια να σου δίνει λεφτά.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας....

----------


## despo

> P5250428.jpg P5250433.jpg
> 
> Ας δούμε 2 φωτογραφίες του όμορφου πλοίου από τη χθεσινή άφιξη του στον Πειραιά.
> Ως πότε θα ταξιδεύουν έτσι αυτοί οι ήρωες που έχει για πλήρωμα;; Τον διατηρούν σε αυτή την κατάσταση με το τίποτα και με μόνα όπλα
> τη διάθεση τους και την αγάπη τους. Ταξιδεύουν τους επιβάτες με ασφάλεια και χωρίς προβλήματα. Έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τις κατάρες και τους αφορισμούς των κατοίκων των κατοίκων των Δ. Κυκλάδων, αλλά και να κοιτάξουν στα μάτια τις οικογένειες τους γιατί ως γνωστόν "no money.. no party.."
> Προσπαθώντας να σταθούν όρθιοι όσοι απέμειναν, βάζουν πλάτη για να κυκλοφορεί αυτό εδώ το καράβι. Και η ανταμοιβή τους γι' αυτό είναι το "μηδέν", ένα μεγάλο και τεράστιο "μηδέν", γι' αυτούς που εδώ και 3 χρόνια στηρίζουν το πλοίο υπομένοντας με αξιοπρέπεια. Βλέπεις η οικονομική κρίση είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για τέτοιες δουλειές. Η αξιοπρέπεια όμως δεν τρώγεται, και φυσικά ούτε τα χαρτιά τρώγονται, όσους αριθμούς και υπογραφές και αν έχουν πάνω, γιατί αν λήξουν, μένεις με τα χαρτιά στο χέρι.
> Για εμάς όμως είναι πραγματικοί ήρωες, τους αξίζουν όλα τα μπράβο και τα ευχαριστώ του κόσμου γιατί μας έχουν χαρίσει αμέτρητα ταξίδια, πάντα με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη, ένα χαμόγελο για να μην αφήνει το μέσα τους να φανερωθεί. Η ηθική ικανοποίηση τουλάχιστον τους ανήκει ολοκληρωτικά.
> Το ίδιο και για τους ναυτικούς της NEL LINES αλλά και του ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ.
> Ένα καράβι όμως δεν ταξιδεύει όταν το νοιάζεται μόνο το πλήρωμα του και μερικά άτομα που το αγαπούν.Το *κρίμα* είναι να μην αγαπάς αυτό που συνεχίζει για χρόνια να σου δίνει λεφτά.
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας....


Ετσι έχουν τα πράγματα οπως τα λες και  οι περισσότεροι (νομίζω) απο εμας εδω το εκτιμούμε, οπως θέλω να πιστεύω και οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες. Ομως οι υπεύθυνοι οποιοι και όσοι είναι αυτοι των εταιρειών τους, βλέπουν, ακούνε ;;;

----------


## Ellinis

Στις 16 Οκτωβρίου 1987 η χειρότερη καταιγίδα των τελευταίων 500 ετών χτύπησε τη νότια Αγγλία. Το HENGIST κενό επιβατών και με πλήρωμα 23 ατόμων προσάραξε έξω από το Folkestone και έμεινε εκεί για 1 σχεδόν εβδομάδα μέχρι που υψηλή παλλοίρια βοήθησε τα ρυμουλκά στο να αποκωληθεί με ασφάλεια. Η μόνη ζημιά ήταν ένα ρήγμα που προκλήθηκε από μια τσιμεντένια κατασκευή που υπήρχε στην παραλία. 

HengistBeached1987ChrisLong_851x594.jpg 6570883027_f0ce58fec9_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> P5250428.jpg P5250433.jpg
> 
> Ας δούμε 2 φωτογραφίες του όμορφου πλοίου από τη χθεσινή άφιξη του στον Πειραιά.
> Ως πότε θα ταξιδεύουν έτσι αυτοί οι ήρωες που έχει για πλήρωμα;; Τον διατηρούν σε αυτή την κατάσταση με το τίποτα και με μόνα όπλα
> τη διάθεση τους και την αγάπη τους. Ταξιδεύουν τους επιβάτες με ασφάλεια και χωρίς προβλήματα. Έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τις κατάρες και τους αφορισμούς των κατοίκων των κατοίκων των Δ. Κυκλάδων, αλλά και να κοιτάξουν στα μάτια τις οικογένειες τους γιατί ως γνωστόν "no money.. no party.."
> Προσπαθώντας να σταθούν όρθιοι όσοι απέμειναν, βάζουν πλάτη για να κυκλοφορεί αυτό εδώ το καράβι. Και η ανταμοιβή τους γι' αυτό είναι το "μηδέν", ένα μεγάλο και τεράστιο "μηδέν", γι' αυτούς που εδώ και 3 χρόνια στηρίζουν το πλοίο υπομένοντας με αξιοπρέπεια. Βλέπεις η οικονομική κρίση είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για τέτοιες δουλειές. Η αξιοπρέπεια όμως δεν τρώγεται, και φυσικά ούτε τα χαρτιά τρώγονται, όσους αριθμούς και υπογραφές και αν έχουν πάνω, γιατί αν λήξουν, μένεις με τα χαρτιά στο χέρι.
> Για εμάς όμως είναι πραγματικοί ήρωες, τους αξίζουν όλα τα μπράβο και τα ευχαριστώ του κόσμου γιατί μας έχουν χαρίσει αμέτρητα ταξίδια, πάντα με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη, ένα χαμόγελο για να μην αφήνει το μέσα τους να φανερωθεί. Η ηθική ικανοποίηση τουλάχιστον τους ανήκει ολοκληρωτικά.
> Το ίδιο και για τους ναυτικούς της NEL LINES αλλά και του ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΥ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΥ.
> Ένα καράβι όμως δεν ταξιδεύει όταν το νοιάζεται μόνο το πλήρωμα του και μερικά άτομα που το αγαπούν.Το *κρίμα* είναι να μην αγαπάς αυτό που συνεχίζει για χρόνια να σου δίνει λεφτά.
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας....


Να δουμε ως ποτε αυτα τα πληρωματα θα αντεχουν να πηγαινουν τα τιμια αυτα βαπορια που εχουν αποδειχθει 17ψυχα ... Τουλαχιστον τα χαιρομαστε ακομα εστω και κουρασμενα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στις 16 Οκτωβρίου 1987 η χειρότερη καταιγίδα των τελευταίων 500 ετών χτύπησε τη νότια Αγγλία. Το HENGIST κενό επιβατών και με πλήρωμα 23 ατόμων προσάραξε έξω από το Folkestone και έμεινε εκεί για 1 σχεδόν εβδομάδα μέχρι που υψηλή παλλοίρια βοήθησε τα ρυμουλκά στο να αποκωληθεί με ασφάλεια. Η μόνη ζημιά ήταν ένα ρήγμα που προκλήθηκε από μια τσιμεντένια κατασκευή που υπήρχε στην παραλία. 
> 
> HengistBeached1987ChrisLong_851x594.jpg 6570883027_f0ce58fec9_o.jpg
> πηγή


Το έβγαλε έγω για τα καλά! Που να κρατήσουν οι άγκυρες... Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες, στην τρίτη φωτογραφία βλέπουεμ το σημειο του ρήγματος
hengist_around_land_470x355.jpghengist_agound_440x297.jpghengist_damage_440x301.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Takerman

Νομίζω ότι είχε ξανά ανέβει παλιά αυτό το βίντεο από το ατύχημα αλλά δε πειράζει να το ξαναδούμε.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQCYxOu9r0M

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 155869[/ATTACH]
> πηγή


 High and dry που λένε κ οι ¶γγλοι :Fat: .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο στις 23 & 24 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

SL385844.jpg

----------


## kalypso

χθεσινή άφιξη του πλοιου στον Πειραιά!
ag,georgios.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Άγιος Γεώργιος κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής του στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα.

DSCN2954.jpg

21/6/2014 , Μήλος

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλυψώ πριν το πλοίο ποζάρει στον δικό σου φακό πέρασε και από τον δικό μου λίγα μέτρα πιο πίσω την ίδια ημέρα.

P6222795.jpg 

Όπως μας είπε ο Νεκτάριος είναι από εχτές το πρωί στην δεξαμενή. Σκέπτομαι να πάω αλλά πάλι είναι ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## kalypso

ναι ειναι δεξαμενη...περασα σημερα αλλα βιαζομουν και ειχα να κανω ταξιδι...ειχα  και λιγο χαλια διαθεση οποτε δεν εβγαλα καμια φωτο..!!

----------


## leo85

Θα σας δείξω εγώ μια φώτο από τον μπάρμπα Γιώργο που καλλωπίζεται.  


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 23-6-2014 01.jpg

Η Υπόλοιπες το βράδυ στους δεξαμενισμούς.

----------


## lissos

Σε λίγες μέρες θα ταξιδέψω για πρώτη φορά με κάποιο «Hengistάκι».
Ανυπομονώ και ετοιμάζω προσκύνημα! :Excitement:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Άγιος Γεώργιος μπροστά απ' τον Σαν - Τζώρτζη, την Δευτέρα που μας πέρασε!

DSCN2992.jpg

Επίσης, έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι μετά τον καθαρισμό της γάστρας, το πλοίο πιάνει ταχύτητες (17,5+ knots) τις οποίες είχε να μας τις δώσει για αρκετούς μήνες! Πάντα τέτοια διαμάντι μου!

----------


## SteliosK

Όπως το λες Νεκτάριε.. Διαμάντι !

sk_5721.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά απο καιρό, μία και απο μένα για το αγαπημένο πλοίο του Αιγαίου. Για όλους τους θαυμαστές του και το υπέροχο πλήρωμα του.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 205 30-01-2014.jpg

----------


## lissos

Το ταξίδι ξεκίνησε φωτογραφίζοντας νωρίς το πρωί τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα του πλοίου – (απωθημένο)...

----------


## lissos

..η "εμπειρία" συνεχίστηκε με ένα 7αρακι (τοπικά 8) στις Κυκλάδες…

20140705_115709_HDR.jpg
Για να καταλήξει στο όμορφο νησί της Μήλου, που στις 2 με 3 το μεσημέρι γινόταν για μας τους ρομαντικούς ακόμα πιο ωραίο.
20140712_134720_HDR.jpg 20140712_134244.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σημερινος πρωινος αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι

_DSCN6211λεανδρος.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σημερινος πρωινος αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι
> 
> _DSCN6211λεανδρος.jpg


 Mάλλον από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ την τράβηξε ο φίλος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ROMILDA ,το πρωτο, οπως πρωτοταξιδεψε στα ελληνικα νερα απο την GA FERRIES την εταιρεια του καπτα Μακη Αγουδημου τις σεζον 92-93 οπου και πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια ventouris sea lines και ταξιεψε ως απολλων εξπρες 2 για αλλας 3 σεζον 93-4-5 μεχρι που κατασχεθηκε.Το βαπορι με τις περισσοτερες αλλαγες ονοματων

ROMILDAKOUROUPIS.jpg


Μαλλον οι διαχειριστες θα πρεπει να προσθεσουν και αυτο το ονομα στον τιτλο του θεματος

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε με τόσα ονόματα που έχει αλλάξει αυτό το παπόρο, δεν χωράνε στον τίτλο του θέματος! Βάλε και το σιδηρόδρομο Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δύο χρόνια πέρασαν απ' την τελευταία φορά που ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο και κάτι μ' έτρωγε μέσα μου να ξαναζήσω όμορφες καραβολατρικές στιγμές του παρελθόντος. Έτσι δεν ήθελε και πολύ σκέψη για να να πάω μια μονοήμερη εκδρομούλα μέχρι την Κύθνο. Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι παραμένουν προσεγμένοι και καθαροί, το πλήρωμα ευγενικό, ενώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμη. Το πλοίο είναι ακριβές στις αφιξοαναχωρήσεις του, πράγμα που είχε χάσει για ένα διάστημα στο παρελθόν. Η γενικότερη πτώση της επιβατικής κίνησης στην ακτοπλοΐα φαίνεται δυστυχώς και στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου, καθώς το κατάστημα με τα είδη δώρου έκλεισε, ενώ επίσης το όμορφο πλωριό σαλόνι "Κυκλάδες" ανοίγει μόνο μερικές ημέρες τον Αύγουστο που επικρατεί αρκετά υψηλή κίνηση. 

DSCN4251.jpg DSCN4261.jpg DSCN4269.jpg

Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια στον Cpt Βασίλη Γεροντάκη, στον ύπαρχο Κώστα Πλουμιστό και σ' όλο το πλήρωμα του Άγιος Γεώργιος που προσπαθεί και κρατάει ακόμη ζωντανό το ιστορικό αυτό σινιάλο και συνεχίζει να μας προσφέρει όμορφα ταξίδια στο Αιγαίο με άρωμα δεκαετιών που έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί!

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί το Αγ. Γεώργιος μόλις γύρισε Πειραιά, έφυγε και πήγε στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Άγιος Γεώργιος κατά τη διάρκεια της ολιγόλεπτης παραμονής του στο λιμάνι της Κύθνου!

DSCN4162.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Για τον φίλο Νεκτάριο, το πλοίο στη Σίφνο!
IMG_0695_zpsbfda4779.jpgIMG_0697_zps3a3c51ec.jpgIMG_0700_zps68a7928f.jpgIMG_0701_zps460c1aad.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ROMILDA ,το πρωτο, οπως πρωτοταξιδεψε στα ελληνικα νερα απο την GA FERRIES την εταιρεια του καπτα Μακη Αγουδημου τις σεζον 92-93 οπου και πουληθηκε στην εταιρεια ventouris sea lines και ταξιεψε ως απολλων εξπρες 2 για αλλας 3 σεζον 93-4-5 μεχρι που κατασχεθηκε.Το βαπορι με τις περισσοτερες αλλαγες ονοματων
> 
> ROMILDAKOUROUPIS.jpg
> 
> Μαλλον οι διαχειριστες θα πρεπει να προσθεσουν και αυτο το ονομα στον τιτλο του θεματος


Ως ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ εξυπηρετούσε και το νησί μου,την Αμοργό και μάλιστα(δεν  γνωρίζω αν έχει ήδη ειπωθεί αυτό μέσα στο forum),είχα ακούσει ότι το  όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ βγαίνει από τα ονόματα,Ροδάνθη  Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα,ονόματα της συζύγου και των θυγατέρων του  κ.Αγούδημου(αν αληθεύει...)Του πήγαιναν πάντως και τα χρώματα αυτά...

----------


## rafina-lines

> είχα ακούσει ότι το  όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ βγαίνει από τα δύο πρώτα γράμματα των ονόματων,Ροδάνθη  Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα,ονόματα της συζύγου και των θυγατέρων του  κ.Αγούδημου(αν αληθεύει...)


Ναι, αληθεύει αυτό. Πράγματι έτσι είναι. Το όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ είναι σύμπτυξη αυτών των τριών ονομάτων. ΡΟ-δάνθη ΜΙΛ-ένα ΝΤΑ-λιάνα.  :Smile:

----------


## rafina-lines

> είχα ακούσει ότι το  όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ βγαίνει από τα δύο πρώτα γράμματα των ονόματων,Ροδάνθη  Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα,ονόματα της συζύγου και των θυγατέρων του  κ.Αγούδημου(αν αληθεύει...)


Ναι, αληθεύει αυτό. Πράγματι έτσι είναι. Το όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ είναι σύμπτυξη αυτών των τριών ονομάτων. ΡΟ-δάνθη ΜΙΛ-ένα ΝΤΑ-λιάνα. Μόνο η μικρότερη κόρη, η Δήμητρα, έμεινε έξω (η οποία είχε το "δικό της" πλοίο, τη ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ) και ο Νικόλας φυσικά.  :Smile:

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Για τον φίλο Νεκτάριο, το πλοίο στη Σίφνο!


Σ' ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη, να' σαι καλά! Ανατρίχιασα βλέποντας την 4η φωτό, καθώς ακόμα φαίνονται τα κατάλοιπα του ονόματος Stena Hengist! Ζωντανός Θρύλος!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο του πλοίου θεωρώ οτι αποτυπώνεται όλη η ιστορία του!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φορτώνοντας ένα Χειμωνιάτικο πρωινό στον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 177 07-12-2011.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

P8100337.jpgP8100339.jpgP8100341.jpgP8100342.jpgP8100343.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

P8100344.jpgP8100346.jpgP8100351.jpgP8100353.jpgP8100354.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

P8100356.jpg
Νέος κάπταιν στο πλοίο ο Πλοίαρχος Βασίλης Γεροντάκης:*​*
P8070008.jpgP8100345.jpg

----------


## despo

> Νέος κάπταιν στο πλοίο ο Πλοίαρχος Βασίλης Γεροντάκης:*​*


Ενας απο τους αρχαιότερους των Πλοιάρχων σε ένα ιστορικό πλοίο !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

APOLLO EXPRESS 2 πριν ακριβως 20 χρονια   


negatives (88).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλη η ιστορία των Ελληνικών πλοίων.......δια χειρός  Κώστα (BEN BRUCE). :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

*Άγιος Γεώργιος*
Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά 01/06/2014

sk_2434.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει από Πειραιά στις 23/08/14, καθώς το προσπερνάμε με το BS Naxos:

SDC10065.jpgSDC10068.jpgSDC10069.jpgSDC10070.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Και η συνέχεια:

SDC10071.jpgSDC10073.jpgSDC10075.jpgSDC10076.jpg

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001  

_PANAGIA EKATONTAPILIANI  Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## parianos

Απο το περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ του μηνα Οκτωβριου τευχος 258 στη σελιδα 99 γραφει ενα αρθρο:

Η δευτερη εκπληξη των ημερων ηρθε απο τη Ventouris Sea Lines, η οποια με μια απροσμενη κινηση δηλωσε στο Υπουργειο οτι μεταδρομολογει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ απο τη γραμμη των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων στη γραμμη της Ραφηνας για την περιοδο 1 Νοεμβριου 2014 εως 31 Οκτωβριου 2015. Η εταιρεια τα τελευταια χρονια εχει διαταραξει τις σχεσεις της με τις τοπικες κοινωνιες των νησιων των Δυτικων Κυκλαδων μαλιστα την περασμενη ανοιξη ειχαν κηρυξει το πλοιο της ανεπιθυμητο. Συμφωνα με τα δρομολογια που εχει καταθεσει, ζητα αναχωρηση στις 07:30 απο Ραφηνα, θελοντας ουσιαστικα να παρει τη θεση του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. που αποσυρθηκε. Ωστοσο προκυπτει ζητημα, καθως η Fast Ferries εχει ζητησει αναχωρηση στις 07:25 για το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π. και με βασει τις γνωστες αποψεις του Λιμεναρχειου Ραφηνας περι 20λεπτης διαφορας αναμεσα στις αναχωρησεις προς τους ιδιους προορισμους, ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να εγκριθει το αιτημα της VSL. Η ωρα αποπλου του πλοιου της θα μεταφερθει νωριτερα ή αργοτερα απο εκεινες των ηδη δρομολογημενων πλοιων.

----------


## seajets

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ πήρε την έγκριση για τη δρομολόγησή του στην ΑΤΜνιά από το Σ.Α.Σ. και το ίδιο και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για δυτικές!

----------


## speedrunner

Θέλω να δω πόσες μέρες θα αντέξει στην γραμμή... για μήνα δύσκολο το βλέπω!!!!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

> Θέλω να δω πόσες μέρες θα αντέξει στην γραμμή... για μήνα δύσκολο το βλέπω!!!!!!


Προσωπικά, συμφωνώ.  Επίσης η VENTOURIS είναι μια εταιρία που μοιάζει της AGOUDIMOS.  Τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια δεν είχαμε και κει επισχέσεις, κτλ, γεγονότα που είχαμε δει πάμπολλες φορές στο αδελφάκι του??  Τέσπα, να δούμε πώς θα τα πάει, ας μην είμαστε προκατειλημμένοι...  Ίσως (λέμε τώρα...) κάνει την έκπληξη...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πραγματικά ο αγαπημένος Hengist είναι απ' τα ελάχιστα πλοία που παρά τα 42 του χρόνια δεν λέει να τα παρατήσει! Έτσι λοιπόν, το επόμενο διάστημα ξεκινά μια νέα καριέρα στη γραμμή της Ραφήνας την οποία βέβαια την γνωρίζει απ' τα περασμένα χρόνια. Σίγουρα ο ανταγωνισμός της γραμμής είναι ασφυκτικός και γι' αυτό αν θέλει η Ventouris Sea Lines να καθιερωθεί στη συνείδηση των κατοίκων και των ταξιδιωτών θα πρέπει να δείξει υποδειγματική συνέπεια σε όλους του τομείς!

Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε πως το πλοίο απ' τις 8 Ιανουαρίου και μέχρι (περίπου) τα μέσα Μαρτίου θα είναι η μοναδική πρωινή αναχώρηση. Τέλος, πιστεύω πως η εταιρεία με οικονομικότερη πολιτική στους ναύλους θα προσπαθήσει να προσελκύσει τα grouprs του θρησκευτικού τουρισμού της Τήνου. 

Υ.Γ: Τι θα λέγατε το καλοκαίρι να το βλέπαμε σε προέκταση δρομολογίου στυλ Superferry II όπως το 2011 και το 2012;

----------


## rafina-lines

> Υ.Γ: Τι θα λέγατε το καλοκαίρι να το βλέπαμε σε προέκταση δρομολογίου στυλ Superferry II όπως το 2011 και το 2012;


Πραγματικά πολύ ωραία ιδέα αυτή!!!  Και σε συνδυασμό ότι θα φεύγει πρώτο πρωί-πρωί, θα μπορεί πιο άνετα να συνεχίζει και μετά τη Μύκονο κάποιες μέρες.  Πχ: Ραφήνα - Άνδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Μύκονο - Τήνο - Άνδρο - Ραφήνα!!!  Αν το κάνει αυτό με αναχώρηση 7 το πρωί, στη Ραφήνα θα είναι περίπου 9:30-10:00 το βράδυ!!!  Άνετη ώρα.  Εδώ το ΙΘΑΚΗ έφτανε πίσω 11μμ.   :Smile:

----------


## capten4

Εφτα το πρωι και τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα απογευματινο.Στα δε τοπικα της Κυριακης,θα δινεται μαχη....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αρκετα δυσκολο να υλοποιηθει η νεα δρομολογηση λογω των γνωστων($) προβληματων....

----------


## speedrunner

Για να μην λέμε πράγματα όπως είναι, ο "ασθενής" ¶γιος Γεώργιος έχει επιβίωση τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια λόγο της "μηχανικής υποστήριξης" που λέγετε κοινοπραξία, τώρα που βγήκε απο την "μηχανική υποστήριξη" πόσο μπορεί να αντέξει ζωντανός???? Πολύ λίγο και θα το δείτε!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Κοινοπραξία σημαίνει  συνδυασμένα δρομολόγια και κοινή τιμολογιακή πολιτική. Δεν σημαίνει  50-50 τα κέρδη. Αυτό περί μηχανικής υποστήριξης είναι άστοχο. Ακόμα και τώρα που έφυγε από τη γραμμή των Δ. Κυκλάδων όμως  δεν βλέπω να ησυχάζει η κατάσταση.. Η γκρίνια και η αντιπάθεια για το  καράβι αυτό συνεχίζεται. Τί να πώ..

----------


## capten4

Δεν ειναι χαζος να βαλει βαπορι με προβληματα μηχανικα.Θα του γινει επισκευη στη μηχανη-αλλωστε εκει θελει  δουλιτσα- ,και θα μπει στην γραμμη.Αλλωστε ξερει πως το βαπορι αν βγαζει προβληματα δεν θα παει καλα.Και εχει παρει και καλη ωρα.Το πρωτο παει παντα καλα

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν μίλησα για μηχανικά προβλήματα, με παρομοίωση μίλησα!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Δεν μίλησα για μηχανικά προβλήματα, με παρομοίωση μίλησα!!!!!!


Aυτο καταλαβα και εγω κανεις απο τους δυο μας δεν εκανε αναφορα σε μηχανικα προβληματα....

----------


## giorgos....

Το πρόβλημα "φαινομενικά" είναι αλλού όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλος BEN BRUCE. Ας μην το γρουσουζεύουμε όμως. Ένα βαπόρι μπαίνει σε μια νέα γραμμή και σε αυτό θα δουλεψουν Έλληνες ναυτικοί. Σίγουρα πάντως μιάς και αναφέρθηκε και η μηχανή, δεν θα μπορεί να σταθεί στη γραμμή με ταχύτητες κάτω των 17,5-18 κόμβων. Τώρα το τί θα γίνει, αν θα πάει καλά ή αν δεν θα πάει μένει να το δούμε στη συνέχεια..

----------


## capten4

Sorry ,μην βαρατεεε !!διαβασα βιαστικα το μηνυμα του speed !! οποιος βιαζεται... Εγω παντως πιστευω πως, ΑΝ δεν αλλαξει κατι στα λοιπα το πρωι, θα παρει καλο μεριδιο. Θα φευγει πρωτος (το πρωτο παντα εχει πλεονεκτημα στην γραμμη αυτη), το πλοιο ειναι της γνωστης σειρας και θα βγει σαν "δευτερη  Πηνελοπη" για τον πολυ κοσμο οσον αφορα το ταξιδεμα και αυτο ειναι στα συν του,και τριτον ειναι πολυ ωραιο στο ξενοδοχειο,εν αντιθεσει με την Ποπη. Τωρα, αν ,οπως λεει η λογικη ,φροντισει και κατω του γκαραζ,δεν βρισκω το λογο να μην παει καλα. Και κατι αλλο. Καμια σχεση η μια γραμμη με την αλλη, σε κοσμο, ιχ, γκρουπ, κλπ....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ευχηθούμε λοιπόν όλα να πάνε καλά στη νέα του γραμμή και να φανεί ισάξιο των ανταγωνιστών του, γιατί το πλήρωμα του είναι Ελληνικό και οι εποχές πολύ δύσκολες.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 162 12-10-2011.jpg 
5,5 η ώρα το πρωί στα παλαιά του λημέρια.

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

Ποτε ξεκιναει δρομολογια γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ναυλωθηκε στη ΝΕΛ ;;;*

----------


## karavofanatikos

> *Ναυλωθηκε στη ΝΕΛ ;;;*


Πράγματι, έτσι αναφέρουν μερικά κυκλαδίτικα sites. Ότι δηλαδή, η ΝΕΛ σκέφτεται να ναυλώσει το Άγιος Γεώργιος στη θέση του Aqua Jewel για όσο χρόνο χρειαστεί η αποκατάσταση της μηχανικής βλάβης που το ταλαιπωρεί.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για την αντικατασταση του aqua jewel προοριζεται το ακουα μαρια , ΑΝ θα παει το Γεώργιος μαλλον θα γίνει αμεσα και μονο μεχρι να ετοιμαστει το aqua maria και να αναλάβει......*

----------


## roussosf

φημες λένε ότι του χρ'ονου θα παίζει μπάλα στην ανατολική πλευρά της Αττικής..............
Α Ο Τριγλίας??????????? :Single Eye:

----------


## noulos

> φημες λένε ότι του χρ'ονου θα παίζει μπάλα στην ανατολική πλευρά της Αττικής..............
> Α Ο Τριγλίας???????????


Σε ποιο πλοίο αναφέρεσε; Για το Αγ. Γεώργιος έχει ήδη εγκριθεί η δρομολόγηση από Ραφήνα για Α-Τ-Μ (και μάλλον θα ξεκινήσει πριν το Πάσχα). Δεν είναι απλά φήμες.

----------


## SteliosK

Άγιος Γεώργιος 04/05/2014
Λίγα λεπτά πριν τελειώσει ένα ακομα δρομολόγιο.

sk_1017.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και το νέο όνομα αυτού: Παναγία Τήνου! 

Το πλοίο εκπέμπει πλέον και στο AIS από σήμερα με το νέο του όνομα! Ένα όνομα ταυτόσημο με την ιστορία της οικογένειας Βεντούρη, αλλά και πιο ταιριαστό για τη γραμμή της Ραφήνας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκεί που είναι το Άγιος Γεώργιος στο AIS δείχνει ένα με το όνομα Παναγία Τήνου. Έγινε αλλαγή στο όνομα του πλοίου!!!!!!!
Νεκτάριε μαζί το γράφαμε αλλά καθυστέρησα κοιτώντας το AIS μήπως και έγραφα καμιά........πατάτα. :Fat:

----------


## speedrunner

¶λλαξε ο Μανωλιός και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς...!!!!!  :Sour:

----------


## capten4

Ετοιμαζεται....

----------


## thanos75

> Και το νέο όνομα αυτού: Παναγία Τήνου! 
> 
> Το πλοίο εκπέμπει πλέον και στο AIS από σήμερα με το νέο του όνομα! Ένα όνομα ταυτόσημο με την ιστορία της οικογένειας Βεντούρη, αλλά και πιο ταιριαστό για τη γραμμή της Ραφήνας!


Είναι το 3ο ή το 4ο πλοίο στην ιστορία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοιας που φέρει αυτό το όνομα?  Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση, φέρνει έναν αέρα νοσταλγίας και μόνο να βλέπεις ένα τέτοιο σκαρί να φέρε αυτό το όνομα

----------


## Ellinis

To τέταρτο είναι. 1ο ήταν το ιστορικό πλοίο που "έφτιαξε" απίθανο όνομα στη γραμμή της Συροτηνομυκονίας, το αντικατέστησε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 που δεν ευτύχησε και μετά το πρώην ΛΗΜΝΟΣ που έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To οποιο ονομα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ νονος ηταν ο Τηνιος πλοιοκτητης Δασυρας (μαριαννα, μεγαλοχαρη, ιπταμενος ερμης)που παρακινησε τον Κ.Βεντουρη να το ονομασει ετσι το 1980-1

----------


## speedrunner

Τα προβλήματα του πλοίου δεν εξαφανίζονται με την αλλαγή του ονόματος!!!! Καλό το κολπάκι του Βεντούρη αλλα δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει διαφορά σε σχέση με το πως θα πάει στην νέα του γραμμή ( Αν πάει )

----------


## giorgos....

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ: Λίγο πριν το νέο όνομα (photos)*

----------


## capten4

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι χολοσκανε μερικοι για καποιο καραβι....Λεφτα τους δινει ,η τους παιρνει ?? Κοσμος θα δουλεψει στο βαπορι, εστω και μετ εμποδιων....Εκει που δεν το ηθελαν, τους αδειασε την γωνια και εφυγε....Προς τι λοιπον ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Ships Monthly Φεβρουαρίου έχει αφιέρωμα στους "Απόλλωνες", εξώφυλλο το ΗΕΝGIST, 2 ενδιαφέροντα αρθράκια (η εξιστόρηση φθάνει μέχρι το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ δεμένο στη Ραφήνα) κ πολλές φωτό.

----------


## Psarianos

Καταγγελία 11 ναυτεργατών του πληρώματος του Άγιος Γεώργιος http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.gr...-post_242.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

Παναγία Τήνου: Το ιστορικό όνομα κοσμεί από σήμερα τα πλευρά του πλοίου!

DSCN5404.jpg

Όπως μπορεί να παρατηρήσει κανείς, το όνομα έχει γραφτεί σε ψηλότερο σημείο από εκεί που ήταν γραμμένο παλιά το Άγιος Γεώργιος. Πιστεύω πως αυτό έγινε για να μπορέσει να ετοιμαστεί το πλοίο όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα με σκοπό να αναλάβει την άγονη Κυθήρων - Αντικυθήρων. Στο μέλλον πιστεύω ότι θα αφαιρέσουν τα παλιά ανάγλυφα γράμματα του ονόματος Άγιος Γεώργιος και θα γραφτεί ξανά το νέο όνομα στο καθορισμένο σημείο, καθώς εκεί που είναι τώρα γραμμένο εμποδίζεται η ορατότητά του απ' το ενισχυμένο ζωνάρι.

----------


## giorgos....

Νεκτάριε σε ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία.. Ας δούμε μερικές ακόμα..


*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ: Το όνομα στην πλώρη..*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα στις 20:00 ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του στην άγονη των Κυθήρων το Παναγία Τήνου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το όνομα του πλοίου στον τίτλο.

----------


## SteliosK

Μήπως όμως να έκανε κανένα δοκιμαστικό το βαπόρι γιατί είναι πολύ καιρό σε ακινησία;
όπως και να έχει όμως καλά ταξίδια να έχει και στη νέα του γραμμή!

sk_6707.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα ωραρια του πλοιου δειχνουν επιστροφη των ωραριων στα επιπεδα της σεζον 2010-2011 !!!

Περιπου με 16-16.3 κομβους ειναι υπολογισμενα τα δρομολογια.

Μεχρι και την περσινη δρομολογιακη περιοδο ηταν υπολογισμενα με 14.8-15.3 και φετος ηταν μεχρι τωρα με 14-14.5.

----------


## giorgos....

Διονύση αν είσαι κάτω, περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση από το  πρώτο δρομολόγιο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, (για μένα παραμένει Άγιος)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δε θα μπορεσω με τιποτα στο πρωτο δρομολογια αλλα θα κανω ό,τι μπορω για τα επομενα. Θα κατσει αλλωστε αρκετο καιρο...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πριν από λίγα λεπτά ξεκίνησε για το παρθενικό του δρομολόγιο στη μοναχική γραμμή των Κυθήρων! Πραγματικά σήμερα προστίθεται ένα ακόμη κομμάτι στην ήδη πλούσια ιστορία που φέρει! Και μια αποψινή φωτογραφία (συγχωρέστε με για την ποιότητα) απ' τη νέα του θέση!

DSCN5425.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του.

sk_1015.jpg

Διονύση όταν με το καλό ταξιδέψεις περιμένουμε φωτορεπορτάζ  :Razz:

----------


## SteliosK

Από τη σημερινή βροχερή αναχώρηση

DSC_1041.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Δε θα μπορεσω με τιποτα στο πρωτο δρομολογια αλλα θα κανω ό,τι μπορω για τα επομενα. Θα κατσει αλλωστε αρκετο καιρο...


Νιονιέτο, σε περιμένει.....

IMG_9126.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παραμενει στο λιμανι της Κισσαμου ο βετερανος λογω δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από τον Πόρο επιστρέφοντας για Πειραιά με 15,4 μίλια.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/se-epishe...agia-tis-tinoy

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι για να δω από κοντά τον απόπλου του όμορφου σκαριού. Όσο πλησίαζα προς τον καταπέλτη έβλεπα κόσμο συγκεντρωμένο και τα μέλη του πληρώματος με πρόσωπα σκυθρωπά. Δεν ήθελε περισσότερο, κατάλαβα ότι πρόκειται για επίσχεση εργασίας. Το σημερινό δρομολόγιο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα εκτελεστεί. Εύχομαι να βρεθεί μία λύση και οι άνθρωποι να πληρωθούν το συντομότερο δυνατόν.

DSCN5447.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά από μια προσωρινή συμφωνία μεταξύ πληρώματος και πλοικτησίας, το πλοίο αναχώρησε τελικά το βράδυ της Παρασκευής λίγο μετά τις 10. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΚΥΘ&#91.jpg

Φωτο: Μαρία Πετροχείλου (Διακόφτι - Κύθηρα)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χθες το απογευμα στην Κισσαμο, ισως στην τελευταια αναχωρηση του σε αυτα τα νερα.

Λεβεντια οπως παντα, εστω και ταλαιπωρημενη...

Panagia_Tinou_Kissamos_26_2_2015.JPG Panagia_Tinou_Kissamos_26_2_2015_2.JPG

----------


## lissos

Με μία άλλη ονομασία. Λιγότερο γνωστή. Το 2000.
Στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Φωτογραφία από το «μπαούλο»...
artem123.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όλα τα ονόματά του είναι γνωστά φίλε μου.Στους καραβολάτρες τουλάχιστον.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Χθες το απογευμα στην Κισσαμο, ισως στην τελευταια αναχωρηση του σε αυτα τα νερα.
> 
> Λεβεντια οπως παντα, εστω και ταλαιπωρημενη...
> 
> Panagia_Tinou_Kissamos_26_2_2015.JPG Panagia_Tinou_Kissamos_26_2_2015_2.JPG


Κρίμα που δεν κατόρθωσα να κάνω ένα ταξίδι με τον βάπορα στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Είναι όμως σαν να ταξίδεψα βλέποντας αυτές τις ονειρικές φωτογραφίες! 

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Διονύση!

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΠΕΙΝΑΜΕ!!!  Το μήνυμα των ναυτικών του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλοίο απ' ότι φαίνεται εξαντλήθηκαν τα καύσιμα, καθώς εδώ και πέντε μέρες παραμένει θεοσκότεινο! Κρίμα....  :Apologetic:

----------


## despo

Αντε να περιμένεις αυτό το πλοίο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια απο Ραφήνα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δυστυχώς εγκαταλείπονται τα πλοία στα 'γεράματά' τους και φτάνουν σε ένα άδοξο τέλος. Μακάρι βέβαια να μην επαληθευτούν αυτά που γράφω !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το δυστυχημα για το πλοιο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι πια η ζωντοχηρα Απολλων Εξπρες 2  των 23 μαιων που την ηθελαν ολοι,αλλα το Παναγια Τηνου των 43 μαιων

----------


## roussosf

Κατι μου λέει ότι όταν θα αποπλεύσει από τον Πειραιά ,μολις βγεί από τα φανάρια, αντι να μπεί στο separation με προορισμό την Ραφήνα ,θα κάνει δεξια και θα πάει να συνατήσει το άλλο αδελφό που ήταν στην Ραφήνα...............

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο πλοίο απ' ότι φαίνεται εξαντλήθηκαν τα καύσιμα, καθώς εδώ και πέντε μέρες παραμένει θεοσκότεινο! Κρίμα....


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Νεκτάριε και γω που πέρασα το Σάββατο .....έτσι ήταν. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.
Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ φωτογραφημένο στις 14-03-2015 στον Άγιο Διονύση που είναι δεμένο, για να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα είναι εκεί!!!!!!!!

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 01 14-03-2015.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ιστορικό ποστάλι κοσμεί το εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Ferries για το τεύχος Μαΐου 2015, ενώ στο εσωτερικό του φιλοξενείται εκτενές αφιέρωμα στην μέχρι τώρα διαδρομή του!

----------


## parianos

Φετος το καλοκαιρι δεν θα κανει δρομολογια;

----------


## roussosf

> Φετος το καλοκαιρι δεν θα κανει δρομολογια;


Περιμένει και αυτό την .......συμφωνία από Βρυξέλες :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H ουσια ειναι μια.....χωρις κρανος πυροσβεστη μετα απο 27 χρονια στο αιγαιο.Τα πιο επιτυχημενα 3δυμα ολων των εποχων καθως και τα αλλα που ειχαν το εμβληματικο φουγαρο και ηταν σχεδιασμενα ολα απο την κρατικη sealink και το εσωτερικο γραφειο σχεδιασμου της,αυτο στην ελλαδα βεβαια δεν θα μπορουσε σε καμια περιπτωση να συμβει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H ουσια ειναι μια.....χωρις κρανος πυροσβεστη μετα απο 27 χρονια στο αιγαιο.Τα πιο επιτυχημενα 3δυμα ολων των εποχων καθως και τα αλλα που ειχαν το εμβληματικο φουγαρο και ηταν σχεδιασμενα ολα απο την κρατικη sealink και το εσωτερικο γραφειο σχεδιασμου της,αυτο στην ελλαδα βεβαια δεν θα μπορουσε σε καμια περιπτωση να συμβει


Δυστυχώς φιλε ΒΒ όλα έχουν ένα τέλος κ το κράνος του πυροσβέστη,θλιβερή εικόνα πιά, "κοσμεί" τον Πειραιά κ την Ελευσίνα :Apologetic: .
Το μέλλον είναι στο όμορφο γιαπωνεζάκι που μας ήλθε πριν μιά εβδόμαδα κ μακάρι να ερχόντουσαν κ άλλα. :Fat:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> .Τα πιο επιτυχημενα 3δυμα ολων των εποχων ι


Ακριβώς.Και κρίμα που δεν θα διασωθεί ούτε ένα....έστω και στη γενέτειρα τους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευτυχως ή δυστυχως οι νεοι θρυλοι θα ερθουν απο την Απω Ανατολη εχουν πολλα αξιολογα και ομορφα βαπορια σε αυτο το μεγεθος αποδειξη το εκπληκτικοτρομερο,που λεει και ο ZER, golden ferry.....παμε για αλλα και ας αφησουμε τους γερασμενους θρυλους να κανουν τον κυκλο τους

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Όλα κάνουν το κύκλο τους....αλλά δεν θα μας χαλούσε να διασωθεί ένα.....εκεί στην Αγγλία θα μπορούσαν...αυτοί τα έφτιαξαν..αλλά...

----------


## rafina-lines

> εκεί στην Αγγλία θα μπορούσαν...αυτοί τα έφτιαξαν..


Γαλλικά, βρε, ήταν τα πλοία...  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σίγουρα? Γιατι εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι φτιάχτηκαν σε ναυπηγείο του ¶ρσεναλ?

----------


## capten4

Στην Γαλλια στα ναυπηγεια  Brest Naval Dockyard ,η Γαλλιστι Arsenal de la Marine National Franηais, Brest....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Λάθος για το ¶ρσεναλ. Απλά το ότι χτίστηκαν στη Γαλλία δεν τα κάνει και πλοία γαλλικής σχολής και έμπνευσης. Και ο Ποσειδώνας στην Ιταλία τελείωσε αλλά ήταν γαλλικό σκαρί...και το Δήμητρα εκεί χτίστηκε αλλά ήταν εγγλέζικο.....και τα Nissan Sunny στο Βόλο φτιάχνονταν τη δεκαετία του 80 αλλα ήταν γιαπωνεζικο αμάξι και οχι ελληνικό... :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μαγικο διδυμο των don ripley & tony rogan απο το Ηνωμενο Βασιλειο ηταν επικεφαλης του εσωτερικου γραφειου σχεδιασεων/ναυπηγησεων του στολου της SEALINK για περιπου 30 χρονια χαριζοντας στην ανθρωποτητα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια.Ναυπηγησαν και πλοια εκτος της χωρας τους οπως στην Δανια Ιταλια αλλα και την Γαλλια , στην περιπτωση των hengist horsa....οπως γραφει στο βιβλιο τους ο επικεφαλης της sealink στη Γαλλια ειχε γνωριμια με τον Ναυαρχο που ηταν υπευθυνος στα ναυπηγεια Αρσεναλ στην Γαλλια που ηταν κατα βαση για πολεμικα πλοια,και λογω ελλειψης παραγγελειων δοθηκε μια καλη τιμη και ναυπηγηθηκαν εκει, και σαφως τα πλοια θεωρουνται αγγλικα ή τουλαχιστον αγγλικης σχεδιασης.

----------


## capten4

Αυτο που μας απασχολησε ηταν το που ναυπηγηθηκαν.Τωρα,το τι σχεδιαστικης εμπνευσης ειναι το καθε πλοιο,ειναι αλλο θεμα,το οποιο εχει να κανει με βασικους "κανονες΄" και γραμμες σχεδιου που χαρακτηριζουν την  καθε "ναυπηγικη σχολη",και που δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη προσπαθεια να καταλαβεις την προελευση της,αυτο ισχυε περισσοτερο παλια...Ακομη και ενας αδαης  αν εβλεπε το France,σιγουρα θα καταλαβαινε το τι σχεδιασης ειναι λογω της γαλλικης φινετσας,ενω αντιστοιχως αν εβλεπε το Queen Elizabeth,θα διεκρινε την Βρετανικη αυστηροτητα των γραμμων του...Ετσι και οι Απολλωννες...φτιαγμενοι στην Γαλλια,αλλα "φωναζουν" Αγγλια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ στο λιμανι  της Τηνου   ποζαρει στον φωτογραφικο φακο του Τηνιου καραβολατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ

_000169leandros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια μοναδικη φωτο του μοναδικου ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ  που ανεβασε ο φιλος TSS APOLLON

----------


## High1

Κανένα νεότερο για το μέλλον του πλοίου έχουμε? Θα το απομακρύνουν από το λιμάνι ή θα το αφήσουν να ρημάξει παντελώς?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

καλά κ στην ντάνα θα ρημάξει,μην μπατάρει μόνο κ κλείσει 2 θέσεις στο λιμάνι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο των Κυκλάδων, τώρα παραμένει δεμένο να κοιτάει μελαγχολικά τα γύρω του που ταξιδεύουν όλο ζωντάνια.

DSCN0866.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κατασχέθηκε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ από το ΝΑΤ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού το παράτησαν στο έλεος του Θεού και των κλεφτών, δεν υπήρχε άλλη κατάληξη δυστυχώς.
Όπως λέει και η ανακοίνωση της ΠΕΝΕΝ και το Σάββατο 12/12 ακόμη ....έκλεβαν. Δεν του άξιζε αυτό το τέλος.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα το ιστορικό σινιάλο με το αγαπημένο {Β} δεν θα είναι πια "Ένα με το Αιγαίο!". 

Μέσα στα πράγματα που αφαιρέθηκαν σκοπίμως απ' το πλοίο ή από πλιάτσικο ίσως να ήταν και τα προσωπικά αντικείμενα-κειμήλια της οικογένειας Βεντούρη που βρίσκονταν σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένη καμπίνα εντός του πλοίου.

----------


## basilis.m

μπορει ο απολλωνας να εφυγε πρωτος και να στεναχωρησε πολυ κοσμο 
αλλα εφυγε αξιοπρεπώς

αφιξη στη Σαντορινη Ιουνιο του 2010

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την δεύτερη ημέρα του _2016_ (Σάββατο 02/01), στην ακτή Αγίου Διονυσίου.

IMG_0146.jpg

----------


## kythnos

Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Η απόλυτη ξεφτίλα για αυτόν που το διαχειρίζονταν, αυτόν που το διαχειρίζεται, για το κράτος και τους πολίτες αυτού του τόπου...Τελικά σαν λαός έχουμε και περνάμε αυτό που μας αξίζει για αυτό που είμαστε, δυστυχώς...

----------


## giorgos....

> Το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Η απόλυτη ξεφτίλα για αυτόν που το διαχειρίζονταν, αυτόν που το διαχειρίζεται, για το κράτος και τους πολίτες αυτού του τόπου...Τελικά σαν λαός έχουμε και περνάμε αυτό που μας αξίζει για αυτό που είμαστε, δυστυχώς...


Θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα.. όμως από που συμπεραίνεις οτι είναι έτοιμο να βυθιστεί????

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ανέβηκε μία φώτο στο facebook που το δείχνει να έχει μεγάλη κλίση προς το blue galaxy το οποίο και αναχώρησε από την θέση του.

----------


## kythnos

πέρασα και το είδα πρίν από λίγο και έπαθα σόκ, δεν είχα δει την φωτογραφία που ανέφερε ο φίλος...και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου...

----------


## SteliosK

Τα μηνύματα σχετικά με το σημερινό συμβάν μεταφέρθηκαν *εδώ*

----------


## thanos75

> καλά κ στην ντάνα θα ρημάξει,μην μπατάρει μόνο κ κλείσει 2 θέσεις στο λιμάνι.


ίνα ίσως πληρωθεί το ρηθέν φίλε μου :Beguiled:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ας θυμηθουμε 

Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν αποπλου το καλοκαιρι του 1994
_
1994 Apollon Express  2.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Ας θυμηθουμε 
> 
> Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν αποπλου το καλοκαιρι του 1994
> _
> 1994 Apollon Express  2.jpg


τα λεγόμενα κράνη του πυροσβέστη,πολυ αγαπημένη πορτάδα φιλε t.s.s Apollon

----------


## tolaras

Ισχυει! Ειναι τα πιο ομορφα φουγαρα! :Razz: 

Αληθεια ποσα πλοια με τετοια φουγαρα εχουν απομεινει στην ζωη???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ίνα ίσως πληρωθεί το ρηθέν φίλε μου


Να σκεφθείς φίλε το Σάββατο ήμουν στο σημείο κ έλεγα στον ξάδελφό μου ότι θα μπατάρει.Που να φανταστώ ότι θα επιβεβσαιωθώ τόσο σύντομα...

----------


## Gallos952

Pictures and videos of the ferry yesterday in Piraeus.

http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/98599

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με αφορμη ενα καλο και ενημερωμενο αρθρο του Εθνους για το πλοιο παραθετω τα λογια της κ. Μαρθας Βρουτση, β' λογιστριας στο πλοιο, για τα τελευταια του ταξιδια στη γραμμη Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων.

«Δεν θα ξεχάσω τις φουρτούνες, αρχές του 2015. Το πλοίο τότε είχε  ναυλωθεί από τη ΛΑΝΕ και κάναμε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Κύθηρα -  Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμο - Γύθειο. Δύσκολη θάλασσα. Κάποια στιγμή θυμάμαι  στο σημείο από Αντικύθηρα μέχρι Κίσσαμο είχε τέτοια θάλασσα που φοβήθηκα  τη δύναμή της. Το καράβι πήγαινε όπου ήθελε, νιώθαμε τα χτυπήματα. Οι  μηχανικοί μας είπαν ότι έβγαινε η προπέλα έξω από το νερό. Εκεί το  πέλαγος είναι ανοιχτό και τα λιμάνια δεν είναι ασφαλή. Αλλά το καράβι  μας ήταν αξιόπλοο».

Αποδεικνυεται για αλλη μια φορα οτι ειδικα το κομματι Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα και ειδικοτερα με γαρμπηδες και γραιγους ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο και αγριο... Το εχω βιωσει προσωπικα τουλαχιστον 5 φορες (2 γραμπηδες-3 γραιγους, 8-9 μποφορ) με τον Κορναρο και εχω εκτιμησει ιδιαιτερα το ταξιδεμα του...

Το αγαπημενο και αξιο σκαρι στα τελευταια του δρομολογια υπηρετησε ταπεινα μα με περηφανια σε μια πολυ δυσκολη γραμμη και μαλιστα σε ενα παρα πολυ δυσκολο Χειμωνα, γιατι ειδικα στις αρχες του 2015 ηταν τετοιος.

Νομιζω οτι η αναχωρηση που ειχα ανεβασει περυσι ηταν η τελευταια του αναχωρηση για εμπορικο δρομολογιο στην τοσο μακρα καριερα του, το ημερολογιο εγραφε Πεμπτη 26/2/2015. 
Ταξιδι απο Κισσαμο για Κυθηρα-Πειραια. Γραφω "νομιζω" γιατι μαλλον ηταν να κανει και το δρομολογιο της Παρασκευης και να γυρισει Κυριακη αλλα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν το εκανε λογω επισχεσης.

Τελος παραθετω ενα ενδεικτικο screenshot απο το ταξιδι της προηγουμενης μερας (25/2/2015) που εκανε το τοπικο δρομολογιο Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα-Γυθειο και παλι επιστροφη στην Κισσαμο. Αγωνιστης και αξιος μεχρι το τελος...

Panagia_Tinou_psiloma_25_2_2015.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Με αφορμη ενα καλο και ενημερωμενο αρθρο του Εθνους για το πλοιο παραθετω τα λογια της κ. Μαρθας Βρουτση, β' λογιστριας στο πλοιο, για τα τελευταια του ταξιδια στη γραμμη Κυθηρων-Αντικυθηρων.
> 
> «Δεν θα ξεχάσω τις φουρτούνες, αρχές του 2015. Το πλοίο τότε είχε  ναυλωθεί από τη ΛΑΝΕ και κάναμε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Κύθηρα -  Αντικύθηρα - Κίσσαμο - Γύθειο. Δύσκολη θάλασσα. Κάποια στιγμή θυμάμαι  στο σημείο από Αντικύθηρα μέχρι Κίσσαμο είχε τέτοια θάλασσα που φοβήθηκα  τη δύναμή της. Το καράβι πήγαινε όπου ήθελε, νιώθαμε τα χτυπήματα. Οι  μηχανικοί μας είπαν ότι έβγαινε η προπέλα έξω από το νερό. Εκεί το  πέλαγος είναι ανοιχτό και τα λιμάνια δεν είναι ασφαλή. Αλλά το καράβι  μας ήταν αξιόπλοο».
> 
> Αποδεικνυεται για αλλη μια φορα οτι ειδικα το κομματι Κισσαμος-Αντικυθηρα-Κυθηρα και ειδικοτερα με γαρμπηδες και γραιγους ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο και αγριο... Το εχω βιωσει προσωπικα τουλαχιστον 5 φορες (2 γραμπηδες-3 γραιγους, 8-9 μποφορ) με τον Κορναρο και εχω εκτιμησει ιδιαιτερα το ταξιδεμα του...
> 
> Το αγαπημενο και αξιο σκαρι στα τελευταια του δρομολογια υπηρετησε ταπεινα μα με περηφανια σε μια πολυ δυσκολη γραμμη και μαλιστα σε ενα παρα πολυ δυσκολο Χειμωνα, γιατι ειδικα στις αρχες του 2015 ηταν τετοιος.
> 
> Νομιζω οτι η αναχωρηση που ειχα ανεβασει περυσι ηταν η τελευταια του αναχωρηση για εμπορικο δρομολογιο στην τοσο μακρα καριερα του, το ημερολογιο εγραφε Πεμπτη 26/2/2015. 
> ...


Αχ τι να πω και τι να γράψω,γ αυτο το Αγαπημένο Καράβι,όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου,φιλε μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ας θυμηθουμε  τις φορεσιες που προβαρε

_ROMILDA Φωτο Γ Κουρουπης.jpg1994 Apollon Express  2.jpg1997 PANAGIA EKATONTAPILIANI.jpgleandros.jpgPANAGIA EKATONTAPILIANI   2001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και η συνεχεια 

_AG GEORGIOS .jpgDSCN0638ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε για την φωτο-αναδρομή! Κανονικά εμείς πρέπει να σου κάνουμε δώρα σήμερα και όχι εσύ σε εμάς  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιοτατη φωτο αναδρομη ενος εκπληκτικου πλοιου απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON με τις πιο πολλες αλλαγες ονοματων απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο

----------


## Ellinis

πραγματικά το πλοίο κατέχει το ρεκόρ για τον αριθμό ονομάτων με τα οποία ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα.  Έξι ονόματα άλλαξε και επτά φορές μετονομαστηκε καθώς το ένα όνομα το πήρε δύο φορές. Ισοφάρισε το ρεκόρ του επιβατηγου ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ που ταξίδεψε το 1904-41 με έξι ονόματα και επίσης επτά μετονομασιες.  Όμως το ρεκόρ ονομάτων το έχει το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ που μετονομάστηκε οχτώ φορές με επτά διαφορετικά ονόματα,  μόνο που με τα δύο από αυτά (ΑΝΑΞ, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΑΣ) δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ.

----------


## SteliosK

Τόσα ονόματα που δεν τα χωράει ούτε ο τίτλος. 
Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο που μοιραστηκες τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## MicaGR

Ένα απ τα βαπόρια που αγάπησα,... και σίγουρα θα μου λείψει, μιας και είχα συνηθίσει τα καλοκαίρια να ταξιδεύω μαζί του για Μήλο.


704104_4763361878673_1448275163_o.jpg704506_4768348443334_852448_o.jpg10507070_819692754727979_105833064745155443_o.jpg10286839_813494068681181_1775101149351698046_o.jpg10450330_812923415404913_2463695589981665444_o.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Το όμορφο Παναγία Τήνου ως Ρομίλντα της GA FERRIES, όταν το είχε φέρει ο Αγούδημος,
το θυμάμαι στον προλιμένα κάποια περίοδο όπως και το Πηνελόπη α της agoudimos lines!!!!,
χαρισμένο σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου !!!! 
assets_LARGE_t_420_54670214_type13145.jpg

----------


## a.molos

romilda e.x hengist.jpgΣτη θέση που το θυμόταν ο BOBKING, τη λεγόμενη και ξυλεία.

----------


## BOBKING

...Κάποτε στο αιγαίο επί Agapitos lines από το Old ships...!!!
Panagia%20Ekatontapiliani-01.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Που να ήξερα οτι θα είναι ο τελευταίος του αποδεξαμενισμός .. Αγιος Γεωργιος .. ο κούκλος του Πειραια . με συγκίνηση ξαναβλέπω το βίντεο αυτό .. εγω ετσι θα τον θυμάμαι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeGo13jZxRc

----------


## Blitz-X

> ...εγω ετσι θα τον θυμάμαι...


*x10          

**ΜΦΧ*

----------


## stathe174

DSC00297.jpg
Ο Αη Γιώργης φεύγοντας από Κύθνο καλοκαίρι του '08

----------


## Nikos92

Από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του πλοίου στην αγαπημένη μου Σίφνο!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του πλοίου στην αγαπημένη μου Σίφνο!!!


Πανέμορφη φωτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Παναγία Τήνου όπως φαίνεται τώρα που δεν αράζουν τα Χανιώτικα στη θέση τους. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-10-17-01-2017.jpg

----------


## parianos

> To Παναγία Τήνου όπως φαίνεται τώρα που δεν αράζουν τα Χανιώτικα στη θέση τους. 
> 
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-10-17-01-2017.jpg


Ακομα ειναι εκει; τι να πω....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακομα ειναι εκει; τι να πω....


Γίνεται προεργασία γιά την ανέλκυσή του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όταν έρθει στην επιφάνεια θα πρόκειται για μια αποκαρδιωτική εικόνα, καθώς όλη η δεξιά πλευρά και το Ventouris Sea Lines θα έχουν καλυφτεί από μια παχιά στρώση στριδώνας και σκουριάς.  :Sad:

----------


## thanos75

> Γίνεται προεργασία γιά την ανέλκυσή του.


¶ντε...καιρός ήταν, γιατί πραγματικά ειδικά πέρσι το καλοκαίρι το θέαμα ήταν άκρως τριτοκοσμικό (έως και στα όρια της γελοιότητας) για τους ξένους τουρίστες που ταξίδευαν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.  Παρατηρούσα τουρίστες να βγάζουν απίστευτες selfies στα Λεμονάδικα και στην Ε3 με φόντο το ημιβυθισμένο κουφάρι του.  Μάλιστα μου έχει μείνει η ατάκα ενός κυριούλη που είπε γελώντας "Ο Πειραιάς μόλις απέκτησε το σημαντικότερό του αξιοθέατο".  Δεν ήξερα πραγματικά εάν έπρεπε να γελάσω ή να κλάψω με αυτή τη φράση....

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκινούν οι εργασίες ανέλκυσης του Παναγία Τήνου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...panagia-tinou/ .

----------


## Chosen_12

Έπρεπε φέτος στα Φώτα, να πέσουν πάνω απο το καράβι για το σταυρό! :Wink New:  :Wink New:

----------


## seajets

Και τώρα που μιλάς για φώτα, η πρύμνη του , αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι φωταγωγημένη!!!(ή τουλάχιστον αυτό διέκρινα)

----------


## limenikos

Κρίμα που κατέληξε ετσι....Ήταν πραγματικό ΚΑΡΑΒΙ....

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες σταθεροποίησης - ανέλκυσης του πλοίου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ**Εκτύπωση**E-mail*

Πειραιάς,  23.01.2017             
*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΥΠΟΥ* 
Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες σταθεροποίησης - ανέλκυσης  του πλοίου  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ οι οποίες υπολογίζεται  ότι θα ολοκληρωθούν σε διάστημα 20-30 ημερών.Σε δεύτερη φάση  με  την έκδοση των απαραίτητων διασυνοριακών αδειών και σε συνολικό διάστημα το πολύ τριών μηνών θα έχει απομακρυνθεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Τις εργασίες έχει αναλάβει η εταιρεία ANTIPOLLUTION μετά από ανοικτό διαγωνισμό.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε δεύτερη φάση  με  την έκδοση των απαραίτητων διασυνοριακών αδειών



*Δλδ να γίνει εξαγωγή του πλοίου κ στη κατάσταση που είναι δεν θέλει κ πολλή σκέψη ότι θα το πάνε στο Αλιάγα.
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ την γραφειοκρατία στην Ελλάδα.....δεν την ξέρεις?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ την γραφειοκρατία στην Ελλάδα.....δεν την ξέρεις?


Φίλε Παντελή,τυπικά είναι ένα αντικείμενο που πρόκειται να εξαχθεί σε άλλη χώρα.

----------


## seajets

Παρόλο που η κλήση του δεν έχει μεταβληθεί πολύ, η ανέλκηση προχωρά πολύ γρήγορα:

----------


## threshtox

Θλιβερή εικόνα γμτ..ολοταχώς προς το άδοξο και αναπόφευκτο τέλος..

----------


## BOBKING

> Θλιβερή εικόνα γμτ..ολοταχώς προς το άδοξο και αναπόφευκτο τέλος..


Πράγματι αυτό το τέλος φοβάμαι και εγώ. Μπορεί να μην ήταν το Σούπερ Πλοίο αλλά δεν του άξιζε τέτοιο τέλος. Αυτό το θυμάμαι σαν χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Ga Ferries κακογραμμένα και να του κάνουν τις πρώτες μετασκευές στην πρύμνη σαν Ρομίλντα...Αλλά και στην αλλαγή χρωμάτων του από του Βεντούρη στα χρώματα της Agapitos Lines το 1996 σαν Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή. Ήταν πραγματικά ένα ιδιαίτερο πλοίο και ξέφευγε από την λεγόμενη ''μάζα'' μιας και είχε ένα διαφορετικό σουλούπι και ξεχώριζε από τα άλλα πλοία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι αυτό το τέλος φοβάμαι και εγώ. Μπορεί να μην ήταν το Σούπερ Πλοίο αλλά δεν του άξιζε τέτοιο τέλος. Αυτό το θυμάμαι σαν χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Ga Ferries κακογραμμένα και να του κάνουν τις πρώτες μετασκευές στην πρύμνη σαν Ρομίλντα...Αλλά και στην αλλαγή χρωμάτων του από του Βεντούρη στα χρώματα της Agapitos Lines το 1996 σαν Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή. Ήταν πραγματικά ένα ιδιαίτερο πλοίο και ξέφευγε από την λεγόμενη ''μάζα'' μιας και είχε ένα διαφορετικό σουλούπι και ξεχώριζε από τα άλλα πλοία


Μα το τέλος της ενεργού υπηρεσίας έχει επέλθει ήδη κ ήταν πράγματι άδοξο. Το άλλο,η διάλυση δλδ,είναι το φυσιολογικό τέλος κάθε καραβιού που τερματίζει την καριέρα του.Πιό τραγικό θα ήταν ένα ναυάγιο στο οποίο θα "'επαιρνε" κόσμο μαζί του.
Αυτή η τριάδα ήταν κλασικά σουλούπια με μόνο ιδιαίτερο το "κράνος του πυροσβέστη" που όμως μπήκε κ σε άλλα καράβια.

----------


## BOBKING

Για να δούμε το εσωτερικό του πλοίου που επαναφέρθηκε στην θέση του και ετοιμάζεται για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι για την Αλιάγα της Τουρκίας  
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...panagia-tinou/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να δούμε το εσωτερικό του πλοίου που επαναφέρθηκε στην θέση του και ετοιμάζεται για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι για την Αλιάγα της Τουρκίας  
> http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...panagia-tinou/


,
Τώρα  έχει κλίση,μικρότερη εννοείται κ είναι έμπρωρο.

----------


## rafina-lines

Έτσι όπως τις "κάλυψε" τις φώτο το Πρώτο Θέμα, δε φαίνονται και πολλά πράγματα.  Περισσότερο ζαλίζουν...  Από τη μανία τους να "προστατέψουν" τις φώτο τους, τις χαλάνε τελείως!!!

----------


## BOBKING

> Έτσι όπως τις "κάλυψε" τις φώτο το Πρώτο Θέμα, δε φαίνονται και πολλά πράγματα.  Περισσότερο ζαλίζουν...  Από τη μανία τους να "προστατέψουν" τις φώτο τους, τις χαλάνε τελείως!!!


Πράγματι δεν φαίνονται και πολλά αλλά είναι ένα δείγμα για το πως κατάντησε το πλοίο μετά την βυθισή του

----------


## a.molos

> Πράγματι αυτό το τέλος φοβάμαι και εγώ. Μπορεί να μην ήταν το Σούπερ Πλοίο αλλά δεν του άξιζε τέτοιο τέλος. Αυτό το θυμάμαι σαν χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Ga Ferries κακογραμμένα και να του κάνουν τις πρώτες μετασκευές στην πρύμνη σαν Ρομίλντα...Αλλά και στην αλλαγή χρωμάτων του από του Βεντούρη στα χρώματα της Agapitos Lines το 1996 σαν Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή. Ήταν πραγματικά ένα ιδιαίτερο πλοίο και ξέφευγε από την λεγόμενη ''μάζα'' μιας και είχε ένα διαφορετικό σουλούπι και ξεχώριζε από τα άλλα πλοία



romilda e.x hengist.jpg...σαν χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Ga Ferries  κακογραμμένα και να του κάνουν τις πρώτες μετασκευές στην πρύμνη σαν  Ρομίλντα..

----------


## BOBKING

> romilda e.x hengist.jpg...σαν χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Ga Ferries  κακογραμμένα και να του κάνουν τις πρώτες μετασκευές στην πρύμνη σαν  Ρομίλντα..


Τι όμορφη φωτογραφία αν θυμάμαι καλά και το Πηνελόπη Α είχε έρθει να κάνει τις πρώτες του μετασκευές εκεί πέρα το 1992. Πραγματικά όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου 
είναι εξαιρετικές σε όλα τα θέματα των ιστορικών

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά εντάξει..... οι αιώνιες δημοσιογραφικές γελοιότητες, και αναφέρομαι φυσικά στο ρεπορτάζ από το Πρώτο Θέμα που παρατίθεται πιό πάνω. Αυτό το .....τραγικοποιημένο _"Η εικόνα από το σαλόνι του πλοίου θυμίζει κάτι από «Τιτανικό»"_ εντελώς απερίγραπτο, και από άποψη μεγεθών και χλιδής των δύο πλοίων, αλλά και από το γεγόνος ότι στο σαλόνι του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είχε εισέλθει ούτε σταγόνα νερού !!!

Αμ το άλλο .....δραματικό ??? _"Ετοιμάζεται να σαλπάρει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς την Τουρκία"_ την ώρα που το μόνο που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη είναι η διαδικασία ανέλκυσης του, και κανείς φυσικά δεν γνωρίζει ακόμα το αν θα φύγει άμεσα (και πόσο άμεσα) για scrap, ή αν προηγουμένως κοσμήσει δια της παρουσίας του κάποια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα όπως π.χ. τα ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

Τέλος, πραγματικά έμεινα έκπληκτος με το πόσο γρήγορα το πλοίο επανήλθε στην επιφάνεια, σχεδόν μόνο μέσα σε δεκαπέντε ημέρες, και ειλικρινά απορώ γιατί χρειάστηκε να περάσουν τόσοι μήνες απραξίας (κόντεψε να κλείσει χρόνος από την ημιβύθιση του) ώστε να μπορέσει να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η .....σεμνή, λιτή και λίαν σύντομη επιχείρηση.

----------


## BOBKING

> Καλά εντάξει..... οι αιώνιες δημοσιογραφικές γελοιότητες, και αναφέρομαι φυσικά στο ρεπορτάζ από το Πρώτο Θέμα που παρατίθεται πιό πάνω. Αυτό το .....τραγικοποιημένο _"Η εικόνα από το σαλόνι του πλοίου θυμίζει κάτι από «Τιτανικό»"_ εντελώς απερίγραπτο, και από άποψη μεγεθών και χλιδής των δύο πλοίων, αλλά και από το γεγόνος ότι στο σαλόνι του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είχε εισέλθει ούτε σταγόνα νερού !!!
> 
> Αμ το άλλο .....δραματικό ??? _"Ετοιμάζεται να σαλπάρει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς την Τουρκία"_ την ώρα που το μόνο που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη είναι η διαδικασία ανέλκυσης του, και κανείς φυσικά δεν γνωρίζει ακόμα το αν θα φύγει άμεσα (και πόσο άμεσα) για scrap, ή αν προηγουμένως κοσμήσει δια της παρουσίας του κάποια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα όπως π.χ. τα ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> 
> Τέλος, πραγματικά έμεινα έκπληκτος με το πόσο γρήγορα το πλοίο επανήλθε στην επιφάνεια, σχεδόν μόνο μέσα σε δεκαπέντε ημέρες, και ειλικρινά απορώ γιατί χρειάστηκε να περάσουν τόσοι μήνες απραξίας (κόντεψε να κλείσει χρόνος από την ημιβύθιση του) ώστε να μπορέσει να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η .....σεμνή, λιτή και λίαν σύντομη επιχείρηση.


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις πραγματικά έλεος το νερό έφτασε μέχρι το γκαράζ όλο το ξενοδοχειακό έμεινε ανέπαφο μόνο τα τραπέζια και οι πολυθρόνες κατρακύλησαν στα σαλόνια του πλοίου λόγω της κλήσης. Εξάλλου ο Τιτανικός βυθίστηκε ολόκληρος και έμεινε πάνω από έναν αιώνα εκεί κάτω...Αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο είναι η υποτίμηση της ανθρώπινης σκέψης. Και αν έφευγε με το καλό θα έπρεπε να είχε επανέλθει ακριβώς στην θέση του να κάνουν έρευνες για τον λόγο της βύθισης του εκτός και αν έχασα κάποιο επεισόδιο το καλοκαίρι που ήμουν εκτός και μετά να κάνουν επιθεώρηση αν είναι στην κατάλληλη κατάσταση για να μπορεί να κινηθεί με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών. Και για να γινόντουσαν όλα αυτά πρέπει να είχε ολοκληρωθεί η αγορά του πλοίου από αγοραστή μετά από πλειστηριασμό.

----------


## MicaGR

Λίγα βαπόρια αγάπησα απο καρδιάς! Ίσως γιατί τα ταξίδια που έκανα ήταν για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και συγκεκριμένα για την Μήλο όπου είναι και η καταγωγή μου απο πλευράς της μητέρας μου. "ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" και το "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ".
Πιστεύω στα θαύματα και ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι. Εύχομαι αυτοί που αγαπάνε το πλοίο αυτό με κάποιο τρόπο να καταφέρουν και να σωθεί. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να το δω να έχει την κατάληξη που είχε το "ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ".

Ένα βίντεο... αφιερωμένο σε αυτούς που ταξίδεψαν μαζί του!
https://youtu.be/wW1Iz0IRNSI

----------


## BOBKING

> Λίγα βαπόρια αγάπησα απο καρδιάς! Ίσως γιατί τα ταξίδια που έκανα ήταν για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και συγκεκριμένα για την Μήλο όπου είναι και η καταγωγή μου απο πλευράς της μητέρας μου. "ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ" και το "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ".
> Πιστεύω στα θαύματα και ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι. Εύχομαι αυτοί που αγαπάνε το πλοίο αυτό με κάποιο τρόπο να καταφέρουν και να σωθεί. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να το δω να έχει την κατάληξη που είχε το "ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ".
> 
> Ένα βίντεο... αφιερωμένο σε αυτούς που ταξίδεψαν μαζί του!
> https://youtu.be/wW1Iz0IRNSI


Φίλε μου και εγώ θα το ήθελα πάρα πολύ αλλά ένα 44 χρόνο σκαρί μισοβυθισμένο σχεδόν έναν χρόνο και παροπλισμένο έναν χρόνο...Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές ελπίδες από ελληνικής πλευράς αποκλείεται να βρει κάποιον να το ξαναφτιάξει σε διαβεβαιώ από την άλλη υπάρχει ο γιγάντιος κολοσσός Moby Lines που έχει μαζέψει όλες τις σαβούρες ακόμη και το Banasa της Comarit 41 χρονών πλοίο με διαλυμένο εσωτερικό και πλήρως εγκαταλελειμμένο σε θέματα συντήρησης και το μετασκεύασε και τώρα φυσάει σαν νεότευκτο. Αλλά οι πιθανότητες να το πάρει κάποια εταιρία και να το ξαναφτιάξει είναι 99 % το 1 % είναι από τις ελπίδες που τρέφουμε εμείς

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο, που πλέον έχει επανέλθει σχεδόν "στα ίσια του", σε χθεσινές φωτό από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0548.jpg__IMG_0554.jpg__IMG_0776.jpg__IMG_0770.jpg
_Λιμάνι Πειραιά - 11/02/2017_




> Μα το τέλος της ενεργού υπηρεσίας έχει επέλθει ήδη κ ήταν πράγματι άδοξο. Το άλλο,η διάλυση δλδ,είναι το φυσιολογικό τέλος κάθε καραβιού που τερματίζει την καριέρα του. Πιό τραγικό θα ήταν ένα ναυάγιο στο οποίο θα "'επαιρνε" κόσμο μαζί του.


Συμφωνώ..... διαφωνόντας φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Και εξηγούμαι. Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα απολύτως το "άδοξο" στο τέλος του βαποριού. Το να αποσυρθεί οποιοδήποτε βαπόρι από την δράση και να πάει για σκραπ στα 45 χρόνια του (είτε με θέληση της εταιρείας του, είτε λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων - κατάσχεσης) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να ξενίζει οποιονδήποτε (το να τον θλίβει είναι λογικό). Άλλωστε, κανένα δεν "τελείωσε" ένδοξα την καριέρα του (και πως θα μπορούσε άραγε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, με δεξιώσεις και τελετές αποχώρησης ???). Για όλα, εκτός βέβαια των περιπτώσεων ατυχημάτων, έρχεται η στιγμή που απλά "τα φώτα σβήνουν".

Προσωπικά το μόνο που θα έβρισκα ως άδοξο τέλος για ένα πλοίο και μάλιστα 45 χρονών, θα ήταν όπως είπες και εσύ _"ένα ναυάγιο στο οποίο θα "'επαιρνε" κόσμο μαζί του"_. Για μένα άδοξο και τραγικό τέλος είχαν (επί παραδείγματι) τα ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ που θα τα θυμόμαστε πάντα ως τα πλοία που "πήρανε" τόσο κόσμο μαζί τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μάθαμε μαζί με τον Παντελή από καλό μας φίλο Σαλαμινιώτη, οι σκέψεις που υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον μέχρι αυτήν την στιγμή, είναι το πλοίο να φύγει απευθείας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για την παραλία του Aliaga. Έτσι λοιπόν, οφείλω να .....αναφωνήσω "mea culpa" για όσα είχα γράψει σε παλαιότερο (πρόσφατο βέβαια) δικό μου ποστ.




> Αμ το άλλο .....δραματικό ??? _"Ετοιμάζεται να σαλπάρει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς την Τουρκία"_ την ώρα που το μόνο που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη είναι η διαδικασία ανέλκυσης του, και κανείς φυσικά δεν γνωρίζει ακόμα το αν θα φύγει άμεσα (και πόσο άμεσα) για scrap, ή αν προηγουμένως κοσμήσει δια της παρουσίας του κάποια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα όπως π.χ. τα ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## avvachrist

Ο λόγος που το καθαρίζουν όμως στα πλαϊνά ποιος είναι άραγε;;; Έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται ακόμα και παλιά του σινιάλα!

----------


## BOBKING

> Ο λόγος που το καθαρίζουν όμως στα πλαϊνά ποιος είναι άραγε;;; Έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται ακόμα και παλιά του σινιάλα!


Μάλλον για να γίνει πιο εύκολη η διάλυση του προφανώς

----------


## avvachrist

> Μάλλον για να γίνει πιο εύκολη η διάλυση του προφανώς


Δεν νομίζω να εμποδίζει την διάλυση του πλοίου ένα λεπτό στρώμα λάσπης. Και δεν νομίζω επίσης η εταιρεία που έχει αναλάβει την ανέλκυση και μεταφορά του πλοίου να ασχολείται με το τι θα γίνει στο διαλυτήριο. Για κάποιον άλλο λόγο γίνεται σίγουρα...

----------


## BOBKING

> Δεν νομίζω να εμποδίζει την διάλυση του πλοίου ένα λεπτό στρώμα λάσπης. Και δεν νομίζω επίσης η εταιρεία που έχει αναλάβει την ανέλκυση και μεταφορά του πλοίου να ασχολείται με το τι θα γίνει στο διαλυτήριο. Για κάποιον άλλο λόγο γίνεται σίγουρα...


Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό που λες. Αλλά δεν μπορούσα να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο

----------


## George_345

Σε μία φωτογραφία στο Fb που ανέβηκε σήμερα φάνηκε μία μικρή κόκκινη γραμμή λίγο πάνω αριστερά απο το "V" στις μπάντες η οποία κατα πάσα πιθανότητα είναι απο τα χρόνια του στην Ga........Κατέβηκα στον Πειραιά να το δω και εγώ και ισχύει αυτο......στο πλοίο πλέον μπορείς να αντικρίσεις στοιχεία απο όλη του την ζωή καθώς φαίνονται και τα ανάγλυφα των παλαιότερων ονομάτων του...πραγματικά συγκίνηση και ρίγη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ..... διαφωνόντας φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Και εξηγούμαι. Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω τίποτα απολύτως το "άδοξο" στο τέλος του βαποριού. Το να αποσυρθεί οποιοδήποτε βαπόρι από την δράση και να πάει για σκραπ στα 45 χρόνια του (είτε με θέληση της εταιρείας του, είτε λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων - κατάσχεσης) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να ξενίζει οποιονδήποτε (το να τον θλίβει είναι λογικό). Άλλωστε, κανένα δεν "τελείωσε" ένδοξα την καριέρα του (και πως θα μπορούσε άραγε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, με δεξιώσεις και τελετές αποχώρησης ???). Για όλα, εκτός βέβαια των περιπτώσεων ατυχημάτων, έρχεται η στιγμή που απλά "τα φώτα σβήνουν".
> 
> Προσωπικά το μόνο που θα έβρισκα ως άδοξο τέλος για ένα πλοίο και μάλιστα 45 χρονών, θα ήταν όπως είπες και εσύ _"ένα ναυάγιο στο οποίο θα "'επαιρνε" κόσμο μαζί του"_. Για μένα άδοξο και τραγικό τέλος είχαν (επί παραδείγματι) τα ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ που θα τα θυμόμαστε πάντα ως τα πλοία που "πήρανε" τόσο κόσμο μαζί τους.


Φίλε ΕV, υπάρχει κ η ευτυχής περίπτωση αφορώσα όμως απειροελάχιστα πλοία σε σύγκριση με την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία που διαλύονται ή βουλιάζουν.Το να διατηρηθούν ως μουσεία ή ξενοδοχεία επειδή ήταν ιστορικά.
Το ένδοξο τέλος υπάρχει αλλά αφορά μόνο τα πολεμικά όταν βυθίζονται ηρωικώς μαχόμενα.

----------


## Chosen_12

Σκέψου όμως ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σα στόχος για το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό!

----------


## BOBKING

> Σκέψου όμως ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σα στόχος για το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό!


Και τι θα κέρδιζαν με το να το ξαναβουλιάζανε πάλι θα μόλυνε το περιβάλλον και θα τρώγανε χρήματα για την ανέλκυση ενός κατεστραμένου σκαριού. Ας είμαστε λίγο λογικοί

----------


## Chosen_12

Δεν είπα ότι θα το προτιμούσα! Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό όμως χρησιμοποιεί έτσι κι αλλιώς κατεστραμένα καράβια για στόχους. Εγώ απλά είπα ότι δυνητικά θα μπορούσε να έχει και αυτή την τύχη!

----------


## BOBKING

> Δεν είπα ότι θα το προτιμούσα! Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό όμως χρησιμοποιεί έτσι κι αλλιώς κατεστραμένα καράβια για στόχους. Εγώ απλά είπα ότι δυνητικά θα μπορούσε να έχει και αυτή την τύχη!


Σε κατάλαβα απολύτως...Και ότι είπα το είπα πάντα χωρίς να θέλω να δείξω κάτι το επιθετικό πάντα φιλικά :Smile:

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Chosen, μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι τα πλοία του ΠΝ είναι αφενός ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ και ως  επι το πλείστον μικρά (κανα ρυμουλκό ή κανα μικρό αποβατικό) ενώ το  Παναγία Τήνου τίποτα απ τα δύο... 
BOBKING και να το χρησιμοποιούσε  το ΠΝ για στόχο δε θα το βύθιζε δα και στην μπούκα του Πειραιά ώστε να  ξαναθέλει ανέλκυση (και προφανώς τα παραπάνω είναι γυμνά, πέραν του  σιδερένιου σκελετού τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα εκτός από παράγοντες τυχούσας  μόλυνσης είναι και υπερ-πανάκριβα για να πάνε στον πάτο ελαφρά τη καρδία...)

----------


## tahitioforos

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/
εγω δεν ηξερα αυτο ποθ επαθε το 1987 το πλοιο

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εδώ μια παλιά συζήτηση σχετικά με την ηλιοθεραπεία του Hengist με βίντεο, φωτό και λινκ με πληροφορίες (ηλιοθεραπεία στη Μάγχη που ποτέ δεν έχει ήλιο, λέμε τώρα... :Biggrin New: )

----------


## BOBKING

> Chosen, μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι τα πλοία του ΠΝ είναι αφενός ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ και ως  επι το πλείστον μικρά (κανα ρυμουλκό ή κανα μικρό αποβατικό) ενώ το  Παναγία Τήνου τίποτα απ τα δύο... 
> BOBKING και να το χρησιμοποιούσε  το ΠΝ για στόχο δε θα το βύθιζε δα και στην μπούκα του Πειραιά ώστε να  ξαναθέλει ανέλκυση (και προφανώς τα παραπάνω είναι γυμνά, πέραν του  σιδερένιου σκελετού τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα εκτός από παράγοντες τυχούσας  μόλυνσης είναι και υπερ-πανάκριβα για να πάνε στον πάτο ελαφρά τη καρδία...)


Δεν έχεις άδικο και σε αυτό που λες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chosen, μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι τα πλοία του ΠΝ είναι αφενός ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ και ως  επι το πλείστον μικρά (κανα ρυμουλκό ή κανα μικρό αποβατικό)


Στόχοι στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει αντιτορπιλικά,φρεγάτες,αρματαγωγά...απλώς προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει κάτι διαθέσιμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βίντεο: Πώς προετοίμασαν το μισοβυθισμένο «Παναγία Τήνου» για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.*Έχουν ολοκληρωθεί σχεδόν όλες οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες
*Βίντεο: Πώς προετοίμασαν το μισοβυθισμένο «Παναγία Τήνου» για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι*Μαρία Κατσή06/03/201720:353
Εκτύπωση





320
SHARES
Facebook
Twitter
Google+
LinkedIn






*ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΡΘΡΑ*
44*«Μπήκαμε» στο «Παναγία Τήνου»: Έτοιμο για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι*
*Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες ανέλκυσης του «Παναγία Τήνου» από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά*




*Σύντομα θα αναχωρήσει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι με προορισμό ένα διαλυτήριο στην Τουρκία*Έχουν ολοκληρωθεί σχεδόν όλες οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες προκειμένου το «Παναγία Τήνου» να ρυμουλκηθεί σε διαλυτήριο στην *Τουρκία.*

Λίγο πριν κάνει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι η εταιρεία Antipollution δημοσίευσε δύο εντυπωσιακά βίντεο από τις εργασίες που έγιναν στο επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό που βρισκόταν από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο μισοβυθισμένο στο *λιμάνι του Πειραιά.* 

Σε πρώτη φάση εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό προχώρησε σε απομάκρυνση των λαδιών και εξωτερική στεγανοποίηση. Στη συνέχεια με τη βοήθεια ναυπηγών έγινε συγκεκριμένη μελέτη προκειμένου να γίνει απάντληση των υδάτων από το γκαράζ, το μηχανοστάσιο, το ηλεκτροστάσιο, τις καμπίνες αλλά και από άλλους εσωτερικούς χώρους. 

Μία διαδικασία που ναι μεν ενείχε κινδύνους, αλλά τελικά στέφθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε πλεύσιμη κατάσταση και το μόνο που απομένει πια για να απομακρυνθεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι η έκδοση των απαραίτητων εγγράφων και αδειών προκειμένου να ρυμουλκηθεί σε διαλυτήριο στη Τουρκία.




Panagia Tinou Project from Antipollution SA on Vimeo.
Panagia Tinou 4K Timelapse from Antipollution SA on Vimeo.
Το πλοίο βρισκόταν μισοβυθισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο και όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που εξασφάλισε το protothema.gr, υπήρχε εισροή υδάτων σε όλους τους χώρους του.

Οι εικόνες είναι εντυπωσιακές. Δύτες με ειδικές στολές και βάρκες στο εσωτερικό του μισοβυθισμένου πλοίου πραγματοποιούσαν εργασίες. Η εικόνα από το σαλόνι του πλοίου θύμιζε κάτι από «Τιτανικό»
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## erwdios

Αύριο στις 08.00 το πρωί αναμένεται να απομακρυνθεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το ημιβυθισμένο πλοίο «Παναγιά της Τήνου», το οποίο, με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού, θα οδηγηθεί σε διαλυτήριο στην Τουρκία. 
Οι εργασίες ναυαγιαίρεσης, που διήρκησαν περίπου τρεις μήνες, ολοκληρώθηκαν και ήδη εκδόθηκαν τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα για την απομάκρυνσή του.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το πλοίο παρουσίασε εισροή υδάτων στις 26 Απριλίου 2016 και πήρε δεξιά κλίση 40 μοιρών. Τις εργασίες απάντλησης των υδάτων, στεγανοποίησης του πλοίου και απομάκρυνσής του είχε αναλάβει, μετά από σχετικό διαγωνισμό από τον ΟΛΠ, η εταιρεία Antipollution ANE.
Το «Παναγιά της Τήνου» είχε κατασχεθεί για οφειλές από το ΝΑΤ, ενώ τη διαχείριση του ναυαγίου είχε αναλάβει ο ΟΛΠ.
Ανήκε έως πρόσφατα στον εφοπλιστή Ε. Βεντούρη και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1972 στην Αγγλία, αποτέλεσε τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες το θρυλικό βαπόρι της Παροναξίας, ενώ για πολλούς καπεταναίους ήταν πλοίο εύκολο στους χειρισμούς του, στις δύσκολες μανούβρες των μικρών λιμανιών.

Πηγή:www.zougla.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πλώρα το ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ,πρύμα το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VI...σαν τους βαστάζους που ήλθαν να πάρουν τον νεκρό. :Sorrow: 
Καπνός βγαίνει από την τσιμινιέρα...μαγική εικόνα...αλλά είναι η emergency.
Aντίο :Love Heart: ...

----------


## Takerman

Ξεκίνησε .....

----------


## thanos75

> Πλώρα το ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ,πρύμα το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VI...σαν τους βαστάζους που ήλθαν να πάρουν τον νεκρό.
> Καπνός βγαίνει από την τσιμινιέρα...μαγική εικόνα...αλλά είναι η emergency.
> Aντίο...


Εάν έχεις φίλε μου δυνατότητα για φωτο, ανέβασε

----------


## Vitis vinifera

Ελπίζω κάποιος καραβολάτρης να βρέθηκε σήμερα το πρωί στον τελευταίο απόπλου και να μας χαρίσει video/photos από το κατευόδιο.
Καλό ταξίδι σε ένα ακόμα θρυλικό ποστάλι  :Frown New:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παναγία Τήνου: Δείτε live την τελευταία αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...-%ce%b1%ce%bd/ .

----------


## sprintezis

> Αύριο στις 08.00 το πρωί αναμένεται να απομακρυνθεί από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το ημιβυθισμένο πλοίο «Παναγιά της Τήνου», το οποίο, με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού, θα οδηγηθεί σε διαλυτήριο στην Τουρκία. 
> Οι εργασίες ναυαγιαίρεσης, που διήρκησαν περίπου τρεις μήνες, ολοκληρώθηκαν και ήδη εκδόθηκαν τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα για την απομάκρυνσή του.
> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το πλοίο παρουσίασε εισροή υδάτων στις 26 Απριλίου 2016 και πήρε δεξιά κλίση 40 μοιρών. Τις εργασίες απάντλησης των υδάτων, στεγανοποίησης του πλοίου και απομάκρυνσής του είχε αναλάβει, μετά από σχετικό διαγωνισμό από τον ΟΛΠ, η εταιρεία Antipollution ANE.
> Το «Παναγιά της Τήνου» είχε κατασχεθεί για οφειλές από το ΝΑΤ, ενώ τη διαχείριση του ναυαγίου είχε αναλάβει ο ΟΛΠ.
> Ανήκε έως πρόσφατα στον εφοπλιστή Ε. Βεντούρη και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1972 στην Αγγλία, αποτέλεσε τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες το θρυλικό βαπόρι της Παροναξίας, ενώ για πολλούς καπεταναίους ήταν πλοίο εύκολο στους χειρισμούς του, στις δύσκολες μανούβρες των μικρών λιμανιών.
> 
> Πηγή:www.zougla.gr


Ποιά Αγγλία ρε άσχετοι? Το "Ηengist" χτίστηκε στο ναυπηγείο "Arsenal de la Marine" στη Βρέστη της Βόρειας Γαλλίας μαζί με το "Horsa" (Νυν Πηνελόπη Α). Όσο το "θρυλικό βαπόρι της Παροναξίας" τι να πει κανείς?

----------


## threshtox

Γμτ..και χθες ήθελα να ρωτήσω πότε θα το πάρουν, μήπως μπορούσα να πάρω άδεια από τη δουλειά...

Τέλος πάντων, δεν θα μπορούσα σήμερα, ειδικά το πρωί...

Θλίψη...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιά Αγγλία ρε άσχετοι? Το "Ηengist" χτίστηκε στο ναυπηγείο "Arsenal de la Marine" στη Βρέστη της Βόρειας Γαλλίας μαζί με το "Horsa" (Νυν Πηνελόπη Α). Όσο το "θρυλικό βαπόρι της Παροναξίας" τι να πει κανείς?


Κ βέβαια ΛΑΘΟΣ. Χτίστηκαν όμως βάσει αγγλικών σχεδίων γι'αυτό κ το σουλούπι τους είναι καθαρά εγγλέζικο.Παρέλειψαν να γράψουν κ το SENLAC (ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ Ι κλπ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε λίγες μέρες οι λάθρο που θα βγαίνουν στα νησιά θα φορούν σωσίβια με το όνομά του!
Θυμόσαστε τι έγινε με το JETFERRY.

----------


## Chosen_12

Αν βλέπω καλά στο marinetraffic αυτή τη στιγμή ρυμουλκείται μόνο απο το "Παντοκράτωρ" ?

----------


## Chosen_12

> Πλώρα το ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ,πρύμα το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ VI...σαν τους βαστάζους που ήλθαν να πάρουν τον νεκρό.
> Καπνός βγαίνει από την τσιμινιέρα...μαγική εικόνα...αλλά είναι η emergency.
> Aντίο...


Μπορείς φίλε να μας φωτίσεις σχετικά με αυτό που λες για την emergency γιατί δεν κατέχω και πολλά ?

----------


## dionisos

Emergency λεγεται μια Ηλεκτρομηχανη που βρισκεται σε Ανεξαρτητο χωρο εκτος Μηχανοστασιου για ωρα Εκτακτης Αναγκης.

----------


## Chosen_12

> Emergency λεγεται μια Ηλεκτρομηχανη που βρισκεται σε Ανεξαρτητο χωρο εκτος Μηχανοστασιου για ωρα Εκτακτης Αναγκης.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Για να καταλάβω, η ηλεκτρομηχανή προφανώς δίνει ρεύμα για τις απόλυτα αναγκαίες λειτουργίες τουλάχιστον της γέφυρας. 
Δεδομένου ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι αυτοδύναμο σε αυτή την κατάσταση, λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον το πηδάλιο και κάποια βασικά όργανα της γέφυρας? Αν ναι, γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας φωτίσει,
ποιά είναι αυτά?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν βλέπω καλά στο marinetraffic αυτή τη στιγμή ρυμουλκείται μόνο απο το "Παντοκράτωρ" ?


Το άλλο Ρ/Κ ήταν γιά μέσα στο λιμάνι να του κρατά την πρύμη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Για να καταλάβω, η ηλεκτρομηχανή προφανώς δίνει ρεύμα για τις απόλυτα αναγκαίες λειτουργίες τουλάχιστον της γέφυρας. 
> Δεδομένου ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι αυτοδύναμο σε αυτή την κατάσταση, λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον το πηδάλιο και κάποια βασικά όργανα της γέφυρας? Αν ναι, γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας φωτίσει,
> ποιά είναι αυτά?


Βρίσκεται κάπου ψηλά,στο συγκεκριμένο μου είπαν ότι είναι μέσα στο φουγάρο. Στη γέφυρα δεν δουλεύει τίποτα,ίσως να την χρειάστηκαν γιά τους εργάτες.

Σε βίντεο που είδα, τα όκκια μου φάνηκαν άδεια.Υποθέτω ότι έκοψαν τις καδένες.
Τώρα πλησιάζει τον Πάτροκλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατω απο το φουγαρο δεξια βρισκετε

----------


## andria salamis

> Βρίσκεται κάπου ψηλά,στο συγκεκριμένο μου είπαν ότι είναι μέσα στο φουγάρο. Στη γέφυρα δεν δουλεύει τίποτα,ίσως να την χρειάστηκαν γιά τους εργάτες.
> 
> Σε βίντεο που είδα, τα όκκια μου φάνηκαν άδεια.Υποθέτω ότι έκοψαν τις καδένες.
> Τώρα πλησιάζει τον Πάτροκλο.


Οχι δεν εκοψαν καδένες,(χωνεύονται μεσα οι άγκυρες)

----------


## tomcat

Κατέβηκα σήμερα για να σε χαιρετήσω......Δεν σε πρόλαβα κ στεναχωρήθηκα αφού ήθελα να σε δω έστω και έτσι, παραμελλημένο ,πριν φύγεις . Σε είχα πρωτοδεί δεμένο μόλις είχες έρθει με ένα μικρό σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα σου να γράφει GA και το όνομα σου να είναι ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ. Από τότε τα χρόνια πέρασαν, εσύ άλλαξες δυο-τρία αφεντικά και εγώ πάντα να σε καμαρώνω γιατί ήσουν καράβι και όχι μπαούλο. Ας είναι, εγώ λοιπόν θα πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι η τελευταία πράξη δεν έγινε ποτέ, απλώς εσύ θα λείπεις όταν εγώ θα περνώ από το λιμάνι...... THANKS FOR THE MEMORIES

----------


## Chosen_12

Αυτή τη στιγμή περνάει νότια της Μακρονήσου σύμφωνα με το marinetraffic και η ταχύτητα του Παντοκράτωρ είναι 5.3 κόμβοι.. Τελευταία περατζάδα στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ... η ηλεκτρομηχανή προφανώς δίνει ρεύμα για τις απόλυτα αναγκαίες λειτουργίες τουλάχιστον της γέφυρας. 
> ....λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον το πηδάλιο και κάποια βασικά όργανα της γέφυρας?....
> ποιά είναι αυτά?


Τα βασικά όργανα της γέφυρας υπάρχουν για να ελέγχουν ή να δίνουν εντολές (άμεσα ή έμμεσα) στις μηχανές, τα προωστικά συστήματα (pitch, πηδάλια, stabilizers, thrusters κλπ) και τις γεννήτριες. Όλα τα παραπάνω καθώς και τα controls τους βρίσκονται στο μηχανοστάσιο και πλέον μετά από 1 χρόνο στο νερό έχουν καταστραφεί ολοσχερώς. Άρα τι να το κάνεις το ρεύμα στη γέφυρα... Προφανώς γι αυτό και η emergency βρίσκεται απομονωμένη σε ψηλό σημείο ώστε για να εξασφαλιστεί η λειτουργία της σε περίπτωση κατάστασης κινδύνου στο μηχανοστάσιο (πυρκαγιά ή γενικά "ντουμάνιασμα" στο μηχανοστάσιο, εισροή νερών κλπ) και να μη μείνει το πλοίο τελείως ακυβέρνητο. Προφανώς ή για τις μπόμπες μπήκε μπροστά ή για διάφορες λειτουργίες που θα χρειαστούν κατά το ταξίδι (υποθέτω τίποτα φωτισμός, αντλίες κλπ)...

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

24 Μαρτιου εφυγε το Γεωργιος Εξπρές και 21 Μαρτιού αυτό ....διαβόλική σύμπτωση?

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παναγία Τήνου: Φωτογραφικό υλικό από την επιχείρηση απομάκρυνσης*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...%cf%8c-%cf%84/ .

----------


## BOBKING

Θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω κατά την τελευταία του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι. Πράγματι με στενοχώρησε πολύ που έφυγε έτσι άδοξα από τις φωτογραφίες και με τον καπνό ήταν σαν να έφευγε για δρομολόγιο αλλά σε κάκιστη κατάσταση αλλά αυτό το συναίσθημα που μου δημιούργησε ήταν πολύ περίεργο σαν έτσι όπως έφυγε μου δημιούργησε ένα κενό...μιας και ήταν ένα πλοίο που ήρθε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90' και πέρασε από 4 πλοιοκτήτες και άλλαξε 7 φορές όνομα. Δεν είναι και λίγο μιας και έζησε πολλές φάσεις του λιμανιού και παρέμεινε ως σήμερα ένα από τα μοναδικά κλασσικά πλοία που ήρθαν και απέμειναν στην Ελλάδα από αυτά που είχαν έρθει στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του 90' και είτε μπάλωσαν κενά είτε έζησαν δόξες

----------


## despo

Αν και θα μπορούσα να βρίσκομαι απο νωρις στο λιμάνι, παρ'όλα αυτά το θέαμα δεν ηταν καθόλου ευχάριστο, οπότε το μόνο που έκανα να είναι να πάω εκει αφου είχε ηδη φύγει. Ενας τελευταίος αποχαιρετισμός στο πλοίο που μετέφερε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που σίγουρα θα θυμούνται τις ευχάριστες στιγμές οταν άρχιζαν η' τέλειωναν τις διακοπές τους. Τα τελευταία χρόνια κυνηγήθηκε απο κάποιους που ζητούσαν τα λεγόμενα 'σύγχρονα' πλοία και βέβαια άρχισε σιγά-σιγά να εγκαταλείπεται και απο τον πλοιοκτήτη του. Ημουνα σίγουρος οτι πολύ σύντομα θα ερχόταν το τέλος του, οταν είδα άρον-αρον να ναυλώνεται στην Ανεκ/Λανε, χωρις καμμία επισκευή/δεξαμενισμό να έχει προηγηθεί και πρόχειρα πάνω στα ανάγλυφα γράμματα του Αγιος Γεώργιος να βάφεται η νέα και τελευταία του ονομασία μήπως προλάβει και πάρει κάποια λεφτά με την υποτιθέμενη αλλαγή πλοιοκτησίας. Και η συνέχεια βέβαια γνωστή...

----------


## renetoes

Ας το ξαναθυμηθούμε με το όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ένα χειμώνα που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη - Ρόδος.

img121.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Ας το ξαναθυμηθούμε με το όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ένα χειμώνα που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη - Ρόδος.
> 
> img121.jpg


 Εξαιρετική και ιστορική και μάλλον το 1993 και δίπλα του η πανέμορφη και δοξασμένη ναυαρχίδα των Μινωικών το Ν. Καζαντζάκης

----------


## Takerman

DSC_0080.jpg DSC_0081.jpg DSC_0082.jpgDSC_0083.jpg DSC_0084.jpg

Καρέ καρέ μια πρωινή του αναχώρηση τον Απρίλιο του 2014 τραβηγμένες από το Αριάδνη. Ίσως να τις έχω ανεβάσει πάλι, αλλά τιμής ένεκεν.....

----------


## Takerman

Σε καμιά ώρα περίπου θα το ανταμώσει το Blue Star1.

----------


## Phivos

Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω και εγώ τη δικιά μου γνώμη για το πλοίο. Προσωπικά αφού γεννήθηκα το 1999, μεγάλωσα κυρίως με τα πιο σύγχορνα πλοία και τα νεότευκτα, και δεν πρόλαβα να το γνωρίσω στην αρχική του δόξα είτε με Αγούδημο, είτε με Βεντούρη, είτε με Αγαπητό, και ήμουνα μικρός όταν ταξίδευε για την MFD. Το πέτυχα όμως αρκετές φορές ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, και παρότι το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα παλιότερα στο λιμάνι, πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε η εμφάνισή του, και ουσιαστικά μπορώ να πω πως "σεβόμουν"  το καράβι λόγω της ιστορίας του. Μπορεί να ήταν παλιό, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα 40 του χρόνια ήταν πολύ καλά συντηρημένο, και ποιός ξέρει αν θα μπορούσε ακόμα να ταξιδέψει σήμερα εάν βρισκόταν σε σωστά και σοβαρά χέρια όταν ξεκίνησε η οικονομική κρίση. Δυστύχως δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, αλλά για μένα (οπώς και για σας) αποτελεί ένα πλοίο που πραγματικά προσέφερε πολλά στην ακτοπλοΐα, και σε όλο το Αιγαίο γενικώς (σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μόνο στη Τζια δεν έδεσε ποτέ). Αυτό και τα αδέρφια του σίγουρα αποτέλεσαν μία θρυλική τριάδα που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσει κανείς μας. Είναι πάντα στενάχωρο για μένα όταν φεύγει ένα πλοίο για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, είναι βέβαια μέρος της ζωής και της ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την προσφορά του κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίας του στις θάλασσές μας.  
Αυτά ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας (πολλοί τα έχουν ήδη αναφέρει αλλά ήθελα απλά να εκφράσω την άποψή μου ώς νεαρός καραβολάτρης που μένει στο εξωτερικό). 
Μοιράζομαι επίσης την μόνη φωτογραφία μου με το πλοίο με το όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (καλοκαίρι 2013), καθώς και μία από το πλοίο με το τελευταίο του όνομα, στο πρώτο από τα δύο καλοκαίρια που βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στον Πειραιά (το καλοκαίρι όπου στεκόταν ακόμα δυναμικά, παρά τα βάσανά που είχε ζήσει και που ακολούθησαν στη συνέχεια). Επίσης, ακολουθεί στο Blog της ιστοσελίδας ένα μεγάλο αφιέρωμα που θα παρουσιάσει αναλυτικά την μεγάλη καριέρα του πλοίου. Θα δημοσιευθεί σε 2-3 εβδομάδες.  
AGIOS_GEORGIOS.jpgIMG_1899.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω και εγώ τη δικιά μου γνώμη για το πλοίο. Προσωπικά αφού γεννήθηκα το 1999, μεγάλωσα κυρίως με τα πιο σύγχορνα πλοία και τα νεότευκτα, και δεν πρόλαβα να το γνωρίσω στην αρχική του δόξα είτε με Αγούδημο, είτε με Βεντούρη, είτε με Αγαπητό, και ήμουνα μικρός όταν ταξίδευε για την MFD. Το πέτυχα όμως αρκετές φορές ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, και παρότι το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα παλιότερα στο λιμάνι, πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε η εμφάνισή του, και ουσιαστικά μπορώ να πω πως "σεβόμουν"  το καράβι λόγω της ιστορίας του. Μπορεί να ήταν παλιό, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα 40 του χρόνια ήταν πολύ καλά συντηρημένο, και ποιός ξέρει αν θα μπορούσε ακόμα να ταξιδέψει σήμερα εάν βρισκόταν σε σωστά και σοβαρά χέρια όταν ξεκίνησε η οικονομική κρίση. Δυστύχως δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, αλλά για μένα (οπώς και για σας) αποτελεί ένα πλοίο που πραγματικά προσέφερε πολλά στην ακτοπλοΐα, και σε όλο το Αιγαίο γενικώς (σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μόνο στη Τζια δεν έδεσε ποτέ). Αυτό και τα αδέρφια του σίγουρα αποτέλεσαν μία θρυλική τριάδα που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσει κανείς μας. Είναι πάντα στενάχωρο για μένα όταν φεύγει ένα πλοίο για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, είναι βέβαια μέρος της ζωής και της ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την προσφορά του κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίας του στις θάλασσές μας.  
> Αυτά ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας (πολλοί τα έχουν ήδη αναφέρει αλλά ήθελα απλά να εκφράσω την άποψή μου ώς νεαρός καραβολάτρης που μένει στο εξωτερικό). 
> Μοιράζομαι επίσης την μόνη φωτογραφία μου με το πλοίο με το όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (καλοκαίρι 2013), καθώς και μία από το πλοίο με το τελευταίο του όνομα, στο πρώτο από τα δύο καλοκαίρια που βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στον Πειραιά (το καλοκαίρι όπου στεκόταν ακόμα δυναμικά, παρά τα βάσανά που είχε ζήσει και που ακολούθησαν στη συνέχεια). Επίσης, ακολουθεί στο Blog της ιστοσελίδας ένα μεγάλο αφιέρωμα που θα παρουσιάσει αναλυτικά την μεγάλη καριέρα του πλοίου. Θα δημοσιευθεί σε 2-3 εβδομάδες.  
> AGIOS_GEORGIOS.jpgIMG_1899.jpg


Δεν προλαβες  την καλή και ομορφη εποχή ,που κατα την Γνώμη μου,ηταν πολύ πριν το 2000

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ...γαμώτο είναι ότι λείπει και ο Selim San στην Αβάνα και επιστρέφει μετά τις 29/03

----------


## Takerman

> Το ...γαμώτο είναι ότι λείπει και ο Selim San στην Αβάνα και επιστρέφει μετά τις 29/03


Μπορεί να μην έχουν προλάβει να το "πιάσουν" μέχρι τότε Παντελή.

----------


## tomcat

> Ας το ξαναθυμηθούμε με το όνομα ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ένα χειμώνα που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη - Ρόδος.
> 
> img121.jpg


Η φώτο σου αγαπητέ δεν παίζεται .ΕΥΓΕ!!

----------


## tomcat

> Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω και εγώ τη δικιά μου γνώμη για το πλοίο. Προσωπικά αφού γεννήθηκα το 1999, μεγάλωσα κυρίως με τα πιο σύγχορνα πλοία και τα νεότευκτα, και δεν πρόλαβα να το γνωρίσω στην αρχική του δόξα είτε με Αγούδημο, είτε με Βεντούρη, είτε με Αγαπητό, και ήμουνα μικρός όταν ταξίδευε για την MFD. Το πέτυχα όμως αρκετές φορές ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, και παρότι το πλοίο ήταν ένα από τα παλιότερα στο λιμάνι, πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε η εμφάνισή του, και ουσιαστικά μπορώ να πω πως "σεβόμουν"  το καράβι λόγω της ιστορίας του. Μπορεί να ήταν παλιό, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα 40 του χρόνια ήταν πολύ καλά συντηρημένο, και ποιός ξέρει αν θα μπορούσε ακόμα να ταξιδέψει σήμερα εάν βρισκόταν σε σωστά και σοβαρά χέρια όταν ξεκίνησε η οικονομική κρίση. Δυστύχως δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, αλλά για μένα (οπώς και για σας) αποτελεί ένα πλοίο που πραγματικά προσέφερε πολλά στην ακτοπλοΐα, και σε όλο το Αιγαίο γενικώς (σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μόνο στη Τζια δεν έδεσε ποτέ). Αυτό και τα αδέρφια του σίγουρα αποτέλεσαν μία θρυλική τριάδα που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσει κανείς μας. Είναι πάντα στενάχωρο για μένα όταν φεύγει ένα πλοίο για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, είναι βέβαια μέρος της ζωής και της ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την προσφορά του κατά τη διάρκεια της παρουσίας του στις θάλασσές μας.  
> Αυτά ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας (πολλοί τα έχουν ήδη αναφέρει αλλά ήθελα απλά να εκφράσω την άποψή μου ώς νεαρός καραβολάτρης που μένει στο εξωτερικό). 
> Μοιράζομαι επίσης την μόνη φωτογραφία μου με το πλοίο με το όνομα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (καλοκαίρι 2013), καθώς και μία από το πλοίο με το τελευταίο του όνομα, στο πρώτο από τα δύο καλοκαίρια που βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στον Πειραιά (το καλοκαίρι όπου στεκόταν ακόμα δυναμικά, παρά τα βάσανά που είχε ζήσει και που ακολούθησαν στη συνέχεια). Επίσης, ακολουθεί στο Blog της ιστοσελίδας ένα μεγάλο αφιέρωμα που θα παρουσιάσει αναλυτικά την μεγάλη καριέρα του πλοίου. Θα δημοσιευθεί σε 2-3 εβδομάδες.  
> AGIOS_GEORGIOS.jpgIMG_1899.jpg


Αγαπητέ φίλε τα συγκεκραμένα πλοία προσέφεραν εξαιρετικές υπηρεσίες στην Ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα ενώ ήταν και μια πολύ καλή πηγή εσόδων για τα αφεντικά τους. Το μόνο ίσως παρήγορο είναι ότι τα απολαύσαμε αρκετά χρόνια και μακάρι να έχουν τα χρόνια του όλα τα υπόλοιπα νεότευκτα.

----------


## renetoes

> Η φώτο σου αγαπητέ δεν παίζεται .ΕΥΓΕ!!


Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται και ένας γλάρος σε χαμηλή πτήση... 
Αν μπείτε στα θέματα "Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου" θα δείτε και άλλες από την ίδια εποχή, του 1993.

----------


## thanos75

Προσωπικά δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ ένα ταξίδι που έκανα με το πλοίο ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για Σίφνο τον Ιούλιο του 2013 στην Διακεκριμένη Θέση του πλοίου.  Πανέμορφο σαλόνι με prive παρακαλώ μπαλκόνι με σεζλόνγκς.  Να λοιπόν πως ένα ταξίδι με ένα ας πούμε "ταπεινό" πλοίο της γραμμής μπορούσε να αποκτήσει αέρα κρουαζιέρας.  Σε ευχαριστώ λοιπόν Σάξονα πρίγκηπα Hengist για ένα από τα πιο όμορφα θαλασσινά ταξίδια που έκανα ποτέ :Adoration:  :Adoration: 
Θα προσπαθήσω σύντομα να βρω και φωτος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οχι δεν εκοψαν καδένες,(χωνεύονται μεσα οι άγκυρες)


Φίλε εντάξει χωνευτά όκκια έχει αλλά μου φάνηκε ότι δεν φαίνονταν.

----------


## Enburg

Ag Georgios.jpg 
Και μια από εμένα. Κατά την απογευματινή καθιερωμένη  αναχώρηση του.
Έκλεισε άλλος ένας κύκλος, θα λένε πολλοί. 
Ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να κλείσει  για εμάς που το ζήσαμε ,σαν όνομα στης μάσκες, αλλά και σαν όνομα στην μπάντα.
 Καλό ταξίδι ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σχόλιο από τον γνωστό κουλουρά στα Λεμονάδικα μπρος από εκεί που πέφτει το BS ΔΗΛΟΣ: "Aυτόν τον σκυλοπνίχτη θα τον φτιάξουνε γιά καμιά άγονη".
Όλα τα ξέρει ο δικός σας!

Το βαπόρι τώρα πάνω από τη Χίο.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Σχόλιο από τον γνωστό κουλουρά στα Λεμονάδικα μπρος από εκεί που πέφτει το BS ΔΗΛΟΣ: "Aυτόν τον σκυλοπνίχτη θα τον φτιάξουνε γιά καμιά άγονη".
> Όλα τα ξέρει ο δικός σας!
> 
> Το βαπόρι τώρα πάνω από τη Χίο.


Έπρεπε να του απαντήσει κάποιος ότι ''εσύ πούλα κουλούρια και άσε τα ειρωνικά σχόλια''.Έμαθαν τώρα και οι κουλουράδες από πλοία.Ε μα πια!

----------


## Takerman

Πολλά ζικ ζακ έκανε το ρυμουλκό από χθες το απόγευμα απ'ότι φαίνεται από το ίχνος του στο AIS.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολλά ζικ ζακ έκανε το ρυμουλκό από χθες το απόγευμα απ'ότι φαίνεται από το ίχνος του στο AIS.


Συνήθως έτσι κάνουν όταν φθάσουν στο Αλιάγα,ίσως γιά να περάσει η ώρα αν είναι νωρίς ή έχει αναμονή.

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ παρεδωσε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ σε Τεσσερα Τουρκικα Ρυμουλκα.

----------


## BOBKING

> Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ παρεδωσε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ σε Τεσσερα Τουρκικα Ρυμουλκα.


Πρέπει να φτάνει στην Αλιάγα

----------


## George_345

Παραδόθηκε κατα πάσα πιθανότητα το πλοίο στα 4 Τουρκικά ρυμουλκά που το οδηγούν στην παραλία......τέλος ο θρύλος...........

----------


## dionisos

Το Ρ/Κ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ ξεκινησε το ταξειδι Επιστροφης. Αυτη την ωρα με 6.1 μιλλια. Ισως καποιοσ απο το ΠΛηρωμα να εχει αποθανατησει τις τελευταιες ωρες του ΘΡΥΛΟΥ της Ακτοπλοιας. Καλο ταξειδι και καλη Επιστροφη

----------


## dionisos

> Το Ρ/Κ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ ξεκινησε το ταξειδι Επιστροφης. Αυτη την ωρα με 6.1 μιλλια. Ισως καποιοσ απο το ΠΛηρωμα να εχει αποθανατησει τις τελευταιες ωρες του ΘΡΥΛΟΥ της Ακτοπλοιας. Καλο ταξειδι και καλη Επιστροφη


Ακυρο το ξεκινημα επιστροφης. Ζητω συγγνωμη διοτι παρασυρθηκα απο την αυξηση ταχυτητας

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα το Ρ/Κ ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ ξεκινησε για την Επιστροφη σημερα το Μεσημερι Αυτην την ωρα Βορεια της Χιου με ταχυτητα 9.9 κομβους Καλο ταξειδι σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## Takerman

Για όσους δεν έχουν facebook, μπορείτε να δείτε την προσάραξη του πλοίου απέναντι εδώ

----------


## Nikos92

Πραγματικά κρίμα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω. Όχι για το πως κατέληξε το πλοίο, αλλά για όλο αυτό που διαδραματίστηκε τους τελευταίους 10 μήνες. Θα σε θυμάμαι για πάντα, μιας και με εσένα πρώτο πήγα στην αγαπημένη μου Σίφνο

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Τα πρώτα κοψίματα αρχίσαν......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα πρώτα κοψίματα αρχίσαν......


Πληροφορία ή επειδή έγινε η προσάραξη;

----------


## threshtox

Ο πάντα εκεί Selim San ανέβασε μια πρώτη φώτο πριν λίγες ώρες..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εάν έχεις φίλε μου δυνατότητα για φωτο, ανέβασε


DSC01636.jpg Να μία έστω καθυστερημένα φίλε μου.

----------


## MicaGR

> Ο πάντα εκεί Selim San ανέβασε μια πρώτη φώτο πριν λίγες ώρες..


Μπορούμε κάπου να δούμε την φωτογραφία?

----------


## threshtox

Στον λογαριασμό του στο instagram έχει μία..

----------


## Phivos

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Έπειτα από 14 ώρες δουλειάς και με αρκετά τεχνικά προβλήματα, σας ανακοινώνω με μεγάλη χαρά την δημοσίευση του αφιερώματός μου στο πλοίο, το οποίο είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο στην ιστοσελίδα μου (αν και είναι γραμμένο στα αγγλικά). Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας. Εύχομαι κατά βάση να σας αρέσει, αλλά θέλω να διαβάσω και την γνώμη σας σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο του κειμένου. Στην περίπτωση που κάποια ιστορικά στοιχεία είναι λανθασμένα ή το copyright χρειάζεται έξτρα λεπτομέρειες (μερικές φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το φόρουμ), μην διστάσετε να μου γράψετε. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και σας εύχομαι καλή ανάγνωση  :Tennis: .


https://www.greekpassengerships.com/...-PANAGIA-TINOU

----------


## baggoz

> DSC01636.jpg Να μία έστω καθυστερημένα φίλε μου.


Η φωτο αυτη προερχεται απο μενα ανεβηκε σε ομαδα στο facebook. Καλο ειναι να γραφεται η πηγη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτο αυτη προερχεται απο μενα ανεβηκε σε ομαδα στο facebook. Καλο ειναι να γραφεται η πηγη


Φίλε μου κάνεις λάθος, αυτή είναι δική μου,άλλοι κάνουν τέτοια.

----------


## nautaki

*πρόσφατη φωτογραφία* του Παναγία Τήνου..δεν έχει γίνει κανένα κόψιμο ακόμα.

----------


## threshtox

Πρώτη φωτογραφία του captainselim στο instagram  με το πλοίο κομμένο πλέον..  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία Τήνου σε φωτογραφία του φίλου Selim San.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-13-02-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτο του φίλους Selim San .....το κράνος......έφυγε!!!! :Eek New: 

18443335_1412133965491586_7515772088838258688_n.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994

_APOLLON EXPRESS 2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νοέμβριος 2008, πρωινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά. Συνάντηση με το EASY CRUISE LIFE.

IMG_0435.jpg
_Πειραιάς - Νοέμβριος 2008_

----------

